# Your Unpopular Opinions?



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I think Sheamus has talent. 

One year ago the unpopular was saying Sheamus wasn't talented. "Vivir para ver".


----------



## IraGoldberg (Jul 12, 2012)

I think Hunico is a top 5 in ring worker...


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I think it is okay that Cena won agains Lesnar.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

There is a whole multi page thread on this already...


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

- I don't find Layla attractive.

-Daniel Bryan is not funny. "I'm the tag team champions" phrase is one of the embarassing things in the WWE today.

-CM Punk is not a good in-ring worker.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

CM Punk is not the best in the world.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Triple H is Top 5 Greatest of all time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dolph Ziggler is NOT world championship material. In fact, he's not even WWE material, period.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Few more:

-Rock vs Cena match at Mania 28 was fucking awful.

-Christian is more entertaining to watch than Edge.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Agreed on Christian, better wrestler and better mic worker than Edge ever was.


----------



## NicklasOC (Feb 29, 2012)

Bret Hart was never world-champ material.

Del Rio is one of the most boring things in WWE today.


----------



## PAULHEYMANGUY (Sep 15, 2012)

Sheamus is devaluing the World Heavyweight Championship, His failure to take anything serious, laughing at intense moments, lack on intensity, 1 dimensional character has made him become one of the most boring and predictable guys in the WWE. I find him totally predicable and boring and unlikely to be able to put on a decent main event feud as prove by his inability to take this Big Show feud serious is irritating he doesn't take his role serious enough he is complacent not entertaining but remains to be pushed because of his unique look and that he's pals with HHH.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

dolph ziggler is overrated


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

Heath Slater should be facing punk at hell in the cell instead of RyBotch


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

CM Punk is the most interesting WWE champion of the last five years and the best since JBL. 
Any comments about his in-ring work for WWE are invalidated by his body of work prior to that.

Triple H is totally justified in playing politics to get himself and his friends ahead in the game (pun intended).

The World Heavyweight Championship only means something if it's in the hands of someone I like.

Ryback is better than Goldberg.

Daniel Bryan is the Messiah of sports entertainment.

WWE as a whole has been better/more entertaining over the last 2 years than at any point other than 1997-2001.


----------



## PAULHEYMANGUY (Sep 15, 2012)

The Rock Vs Cena build up and match was terrible and most over hyped underwhelming match in history that will only be remembered because of the people it involved rather than the quality its self.

CM Punk Vs The Rock it has already far surpassed Rock Vs Cena


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Rock Vs. Cena match was horrible and sloppy.

Face Punk > Heel Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NicklasOC said:


> Bret Hart was never world-champ material.





> -Rock vs Cena match at Mania 28 was fucking awful.
> 
> -Christian is more entertaining to watch than Edge.
> Today





> CM Punk is the most interesting WWE champion of the last five years and the best since JBL.


100% agree. 

CM Punk should NOT face Stone Cold Steve Austin. If you want my explanation, I've given it a million times, find it, it's in a brand new thread.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Michael Cole is a great commentator

really like Sheamus


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

Roode is the best all-round performer in the business today.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

One more 

Undertaker is boring and crap - he last couple of Wrestlemania matches have been good but I was pleased when he stopped turning up weekly as from the moment he starts his entrance(that takes about half an hour) to when he finally leaves he just bores me

Boring on the mic and boring in the ring


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

mr cricket said:


> Few more:
> 
> -Rock vs Cena match at Mania 28 was fucking awful.
> 
> ...


Agreed. 

Punk vs Cena from MITB 2011 wasn't that good match wise. Their match from Summerslam 2011 is better.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*I've been a fan of The Great Khali since he debuted and I marked out the day he won the world title.*


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Layla is very good all around

Natayla is a top 5 worker in the WWE without question

CM Punk's Pipe Bomb promo was basically a grown man whining like a woman "It makes me sick that Dwayne is headlining."

Shawn Michaels is not in the top 10 of best performers in history and is VERY overrated by the WWE hype machine.

Cena is not a top face in history and is NOWHERE near as big as people on this forum believe. [email protected] he's bigger than Macho Man Randy Savage. That's fucking crazy.

Miz is good all around

Kofi Kingston is boring as fuck

Shelton Benjamin should of been WWE Champion and went over Michaels in that match in 2005

HHH in 2000 was not some heel god at all. Just a guy who had great workers around him all year that made him seem more than he really was. 

Wade Barret should of been WWE Champion last year at some point

Michelle McCool was a garbage wrestler and nowhere near as good as the marks around here thought

Stephanie McMahon is the Paris Hilton of pro wrestling. She's as credible as Kim Kardashian.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Sheamus is quite a good wrestler in an old school kind of way. A match between him and Taker would be quite fun to watch (probably as a No-DQ) Triple H in general has a good taste in friends.

Del Rio and Cole aren't that bad.

Spot monkey's are entertaining to watch.

Being put in a situation where the pain is physically too much for you to endure and you have to tap out is no more of a loss then being beaten to the point where you can't lift your shoulders up after a 3 count, they just require different strategies.


----------



## roni10_levi (Jun 24, 2006)

Nice idea .
Mine unpopular opinions:

1. Sid is an all time great in both WWF and WCW (well, in WWF he isn't in my top 10, but I put him easilly in the top 15)!

2. Triple H is NOT among the all-time top 20! 

3. Besides of mic skills, Dolph Ziggler sucks in all terms! (at least, currently)

4. Ryback WILL be the greatest of all time! (now it's not a popular opinion, but it will be popular when he becomes huge, around this up-coming Wrestlemania )

5. Ric Flair have NEVER impressed me with his wrestling style!

6. Kane makes it to the all-time *top 5* WWE superstars!

7. Shamous>>>CM Punk and will be a much greater superstar in the future than him!

8. Austin doesn't make it to the all-time *top 5* WWE superstars! (I would put him in the top 8-10, but never in the top 5)

9. Edge is nothing more than avarage+! 

10. HBK sucked in his heel runs!

11. Austin suckkkssssss on the mic. perhaps, one of the worst ever!


----------



## FosterJemini (Dec 28, 2011)

PAULHEYMANGUY said:


> The Rock Vs Cena build up and match was terrible and most over hyped underwhelming match in history that will only be remembered because of the people it involved rather than the quality its self.


Agree, the build-up was putrid, but I thought the match delivered and was excellently booked.

My Unpopular Opinions:

- Brock Lesnar MUST still win the WWE title.

- TNA has done better than the WWE in 2012 (so far) based on ALL aspects.

- Ryback needs to win the WWE Title in HIAC and have a surprisingly long and intense run. I wanna see his character evolve (if he is capable of doing so).

- Triple H is not going to retire until he can't walk anymore.

- Jeff Jarrett has always been underrated and underappreciated.

- I don't see Randy Orton main-eventing again... unless he starts off a fresh gimmick, whether face or heel. As of now, his character lacks direction.

- John Cena deserved that 96 overall status in WWE '13. And a lot of nerds are overreacting the hell out of that.


----------



## FosterJemini (Dec 28, 2011)

Razor Mike said:


> Roode is the best all-round performer in the business today.


As a heel, I could safely say he's better than Punk.


----------



## FosterJemini (Dec 28, 2011)

YunisTaker said:


> *I've been a fan of The Great Khali since he debuted and I marked out the day he won the world title.*


I LOVED Khali's heel run from 2006 to 2007. 

2006- I really marked out when he beat Taker CLEANLY and in under 10 minutes! Unfortunately, it ended terribly when Big Show replaced him in a punjabi prison match to end the rivalry.

2007- He's a good transitional champion, really. Made Batista over as hell. Matches were mediocre but was an entertaining monster heel.

He's current face run is still mildly entertaining though.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

mr cricket said:


> Few more:
> 
> -Rock vs Cena match at Mania 28 was fucking awful.


got to agree with you on that one for a match that was supposedly once in a life time and had a whole year of build up it was complete and utter shit compared to what those 2 are capable of putting on

Here are mine
*Ryback is boring in every possible way
*big show isnt as bad as what people like to make him out to be
*as much as i dont like cena's character he is one the best in ring and mic workers in the wwe
*Sheamus is one of the worst WHC champions of all time
*kofi Kingston is extremely boring
*michael cole is a great commentator


----------



## FosterJemini (Dec 28, 2011)

HeliWolf said:


> Triple H is totally justified in playing politics to get himself and his friends ahead in the game (pun intended).


If I were Vince, I still won't let him run the company though. It just doesn't work that way, especially for a 30 to 40 year old multinational company.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Ryback puts me to sleep.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^^^Agree to the MAX.



Gimmicky said:


> Being put in a situation where the pain is physically too much for you to endure and you have to tap out is no more of a loss then being beaten to the point where you can't lift your shoulders up after a 3 count, they just require different strategies.


Of course it's more of a loss. If it's not then why does Cena NEVER submit? Maybe in real life it's not, but in kayfabe land it's much worse.



> Sheamus is one of the worst WHC champions of all time


I wasn't aware this opinion was unpopular.....


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

ThePeoplezStunner3 said:


> Ryback puts me to sleep.


That's popular with me anyway!


----------



## Latex0r (Jan 24, 2012)

not sure if unpopular but i think dean ambrose wont have any significant impact on wwe. 

daniel bryan is not that good on the mic


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

- Ryback is absolutely nothing special. Take away the undefeated streak, the repeated catchphrase and the squash matches, he's the Warlord.

- The Rock has untouchable charisma, but he is massively overrated on the mic.

- Dolph Ziggler? More like Dull-ph Ziggler hohohoho! (HOWEVER, his 'Dating' skit that was aired recently has shown that maybe he can cut it on live TV. Pity the WWE are too fucking brainless to realise this).

- Wade Barrett is the best brawler in the WWE today.

- Randy Orton is the worst 'psycho' character I've ever seen in the WWE.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I wasn't aware this opinion was unpopular.....


its starting to become more unpopular ATM,theres starting to be alot more love for sheamus of late


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok here mine...

Ryback will be WWE Champion at some point.
Someone is capable to be a fan of both Cm Punk and John Cena.
Daniel Bryan and Kane are starting to annoy me with the "I'm the Tag Team Champions"
Aj needs to stop being Gm and go back to wrestling.
Eve is the best Diva in the last few years.
Kofi Kingston bores the hell out of me. 

But most importantly I don't believe all this hype about Dean Ambrose and the ridiculous predictions his fanboys keep making.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Australian said:


> its starting to become more unpopular ATM,theres starting to be alot more love for sheamus of late


What forum are you reading? At LEAST 95% of this forum DESPISES Sheamus. I don't think there's any wrestler on this forum hated as much as Sheamus other than maybe Tensai or Big Show.



PsychedelicStacey said:


> Ryback will be WWE Champion at some point.


Who is disputing this?



> But most importantly I don't believe all this hype about Dean Ambrose and the ridiculous predictions his fanboys keep making.


You will believe it, in time.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't mind The Miz or Del Rio.

Is that unpopular though?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cena is a great worker who is used incorrectly. 
Cole is a decent announcer, I enjoy his bickering with the others.
On the other hand, Booker T is one of the worst announcers ever.
AJ Lee isn't "bad" per se, she just needs to get the fuck out of important promos and GM status, and go back to wrestling.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

"Kofi Kingston is boring" really isn't an unpopular opinion.

I'd say about 60% of this forum shares that opinion. 

CM Punk vs. Jericho from WrestleMania 28 was mediocre. That's coming from a huge fan of both guys.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

Well I dont. Kofi is entertaining and one of the best babyfaces of the recent era.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

- Ziggler isn't some wrestling God just because he OVERSELLS almost everything.

- HHH was right to politic his way to success at times. And doing this didn't hurt or destroy anyone's career, no matter how much some people bitch about it.

- Layla isn't that hot. Neither is Velvet Sky.

- People are sucking Dean Ambrose's dick way too much around here. Seriously, what are some of you going to do if he debuts and just can't "cut it" in the big league?

- It's embarrassing to see Roddy Piper on WWE programming sometimes. Respect the hell out of him, but Hot Rod just isn't relevant anymore.

- I fucking HATE Dusty Rhodes. I hate that common man, talk like a Southern Baptist preacher persona and how he only got over on charisma, because the tubby bastard sure as hell was no technician in the ring. Enter ring, dance like a fat Chippendale's dancer, throw a few elbows here and there - THAT was every Dusty Rhodes match.

- Speaking of others I hate, go ahead and add New Jack to that list. Fucking psychopath has no business having any shred of success or fame in this business. Wouldn't shed a tear if he was killed in a drive-by tomorrow.

- Hate what happened to him, especially on live TV, but I haven't been missing Jerry Lawler at all. I dread that things are just gonna go back to the status quo when he returns (Cole the McMahon puppet heel, Lawler just sitting there and reacting).


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Batista was an incredible WWE superstar. His heel run right before he left in 2012 was some of the best heel work I've seen in the past 10 years.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> I fucking HATE Dusty Rhodes. I hate that common man, talk like a Southern Baptist preacher persona and how he *only got over on charisma*, because the tubby bastard sure as hell was no technician in the ring. Enter ring, dance like a fat Chippendale's dancer, throw a few elbows here and there - THAT was every Dusty Rhodes match.


That's how The Rock got over.

The Attitude Era was not as good as Rutheless Aggression.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm glad Finley got released. His matches bored the hell out of me. In a typical 15minuite match 5 mins would be him applying some submission maneuver.

Stone Cold was unwatchable in the ring towards his end of career. Watch Judgement Day 01 against Taker to see what I mean. Boring.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

HankHill_85 said:


> - Ziggler isn't some wrestling God just because he OVERSELLS almost everything.
> 
> - HHH was right to politic his way to success at times. And doing this didn't hurt or destroy anyone's career, no matter how much some people bitch about it.
> 
> ...


I remember watching I think Orton v Dusty Rhodes. First time I saw him 'wrestle'. Absolutely atroscious. The only move he knows is that bionic elbow. He makes Khali look almost respectable.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

razzathereaver said:


> That's how The Rock got over.
> 
> The Attitude Era was not as good as Rutheless Aggression.


Rock could also work and is highly athletic. Charisma is largely what got him over, but he didn't just skate by on it like Dusty always did.

I agree with your second statement, though. Ruthless Aggression Era was awesome as far as actual wrestling goes. 2002 is my favorite year in the WWE, period.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

HankHill_85 said:


> - Ziggler isn't some wrestling God just because he OVERSELLS almost everything.
> 
> - People are sucking Dean Ambrose's dick way too much around here. Seriously, what are some of you going to do if he debuts and just can't "cut it" in the big league?
> 
> ...


Agree with all this. HOWEVER...



HankHill_85 said:


> - Layla isn't that hot. Neither is Velvet Sky.


The gawd is forced to take offence to this.

Anyway, Razor Ramon shoulda been WWE champ at some point in his career. Yeah, aiight, he was unstable, but that didn't stop em from puttin the title on HBK.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

The WWE hasn't been worth watching for about 6 years.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

hardysno1fan said:


> I'm glad Finley got released. His matches bored the hell out of me. In a typical 15minuite match 5 mins would be him applying some submission maneuver.


It's called realism



hardysno1fan said:


> Stone Cold was unwatchable in the ring towards his end of career. Watch Judgement Day 01 against Taker to see what I mean. Boring.


It's called a severe spinal injury


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm a fan of X-Pac.
I really enjoyed Matt Hardy from 2003-2005.
Ryback has never entertained me (counting him as Skip Sheffield too).

This one may or may not be unpopular, but...

As far as in-ring performance goes Ruthless Aggression was far more entertaining/better than Attitude.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jeff Hardy isn't the worst mic worker or wrestler.

That one is for Pyro/Tyrion


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*- I think Orton is one of the best, if not best, in-ring performer today if he does give it his all in a match.
- Despite being a huge fan I think Punk is slightly overrated, especially by the IWC.
- I kinda enjoy watching Sheamus.

*


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

WWE has not been that bad in previous months. Lets see why:

The tag team division has improved
The divas division finally has a storyline
Cena vs Punk delivered a great match once again
We have a new challenger for the WWE title (Ryback)
Better commentary team
The US title is no longer held by Santino

This is just my opinion. I remember when most of the IWC were criticising the WWE for lack of tag team division, poor commentary team (i.e. Jerry Lawler), the US title was a joke under Santino and etc. Fortunetly, things have changed.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dolph Ziggler is NOT world championship material. In fact, he's not even WWE material, period.


LMAO. This shouldn't even be an unpopular opinion because it is a fact. His overrated ass is one of the reason I really hate him.

My unpopular opinion is that 3MB is the one of the best things going right now aside from CM Punk being an asshole with the fans, Daniel Bryan, and Kane.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

The IWC's favorites will eventually kill pro wrestling as a whole. A company can not survive if they have wrestlers that just only talented, work the mic a bit, but have a horrible look. It's better to have different characters that stand out, than to have a bunch of Daniel Bryan's and CM Punk's that can go, but don't stick out.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Of course it's more of a loss. If it's not then why does Cena NEVER submit? Maybe in real life it's not, but in kayfabe land it's much worse.


Allow me to rephrase, WWE thinks of it as more of a loss as well as a notable number of people in the forums, I don't think it is and think WWE should reconsider that stance.

Not sure of this is controversial, but NO ONE here to my knowledge earns a living from the WWE and there success in business, same for TNA, please stop acting like being a draw and selling whatever is in anyway making the show more enjoyable, because Hornswoggle sells a ton of merch but no one is asking him to make the Rock tap out at RR next year.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

bigdog40 said:


> The IWC's favorites will eventually kill pro wrestling as a whole. A company can not survive if they have wrestlers that just only talented, work the mic a bit, but have a horrible look. It's better to have different characters that stand out, than to have a bunch of Daniel Bryan's and CM Punk's that can go, but don't stick out.


100% Agree (Y)



-***** Italiano- said:


> It's called a severe spinal injury


Doesn't make the matches any less boring?


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Watching paint dry is better than watching a Jeff Hardy match.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

-***** Italiano- said:


> It's called realism
> 
> 
> 
> It's called a severe spinal injury




That injury happened a month after that match told place


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Michael Cole can be a great commentator when he wants to be
Despite enjoying the outcome of the match, Rock/Cena was awful
Punk/Jericho at WM28 was not as good as I'd thought it was
Dean Ambrose is one of the most overrated upcoming stars on this forum
I was actually happy when Cena defeated Big Show at No Way Out


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dolph Ziggler is NOT world championship material. In fact, he's not even WWE material, period.


Period!



Bret Hart is overrated in the ring. 
_Botching_ is a rather unimportant reality in pro wrestling. 
Movesets aren't important. 
There are plenty of Divas outside of Natalya that can work. Eve, Layla, AJ and Tamina being a few.
Hogan was an incredible worker. Can't believe that one is still unpopular. 
The words "stale" and "bland" should be banned from all wrestling websites. 



Apocalypto said:


> His overrated ass


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Almost every person Triple H buried had it coming.
Goldberg, overrated with no mic skills.
Booker T, no gimmick apart from being a stereotypical black guy.
Kane, actually...I kinda like the Katie Vick gimmick. Though Triple H was technically the face in that whole situation, considering they never seemed to deny that Kane actually raped her dead body.
RVD, drug mule who would have eventually embarrassed the company.

Everything Triple H did was for the best and he was the only guy at that dismal, bleak period who had the chops to carry the company.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

CM Punk is a cunt.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

I think people on this forum are stalking Dean Ambrose.


----------



## IraGoldberg (Jul 12, 2012)

Edges spear SUCKED
hunico deserves a push.. Top 5 in ring worker
Jinder mahal is being unfairley booked.. Should be in the us title picture ..
Sheamus is ruining the WHC.... He doesnt take anything serious.. I hope mark henry gets that belt back.. And wipes all that irish dirt off it
Stone cold steve austin is SO SO SO overrated... He was a beer drinking Cena...
Kane is cooler and better then undertaker
Seth rollins is SHIT...


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

IraGoldberg said:


> Stone cold steve austin is SO SO SO overrated... He was a beer drinking Cena...


Interesting. In what sense?


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

I think Punk is better on the stick than Rock.


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

Nobody's got anything more "unpopular" and "Blasphemous" as this..

Despite the Fact that Bret Hart Behaves like the worst scum on the face of the planet..

*..I actually think that deep inside at his core he's actually a good person (good.. not great)*


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

- Santino didn't ruin the U.S. Title, it was ruined by his booking. The guy was getting a solid push after the Elimination Chamber and then they ruined it by having him go back to the same schtick he was doing before he got the belt. 
- Alex Riley is natural in his role as a face and I prefer it over him being a heel. 
- There's nothing wrong with John Cena's character and I think he would be more liked if he weren't the "be all end all" of the WWE. All he really needs is a slight de-push.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Rugal 3:16 said:


> Nobody's got anything more "unpopular" and "Blasphemous" as this..
> 
> Despite the Fact that Bret Hart Behaves like the worst scum on the face of the planet..
> 
> *..I actually think that deep inside at his core he's actually a good person (good.. not great)*


Don't think anyone thinks he's scum he's just a mark and whiner. I think he's a decent guy but I can't stand listening to his poor me stories about fucking everything


----------



## IraGoldberg (Jul 12, 2012)

Stanford said:


> Interesting. In what sense?


His style of unorthodox wrestling.. 
Take none of their challenges seriously... Sprayng the rock with beer .. Etc.. Hes the ROCK and austin didnt take him serious... He took nobody serious.. Same with cena
He was just fortunate enough to be in the wwe during the attitude era so he could drink bear and cuss... If he was a wrestler from 03- now... He would be john cena


----------



## ThaFutureLegend (Jul 19, 2012)

- CM punk and daniel bryan are overrated by the IWC.
- Team hell no is fucking annoying. 
- i love TNA but almost 90% of their storyline's fucking suck.
- Only good thing about dean ambrose are his mic skills nothing else.


----------



## ThaFutureLegend (Jul 19, 2012)

Also sheamus sucks.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

mr cricket said:


> -CM Punk is not a good in-ring worker.





Dynamite Kidd said:


> CM Punk is not the best in the world.


I agree with you guys


----------



## ADC (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh boy, I don't even know where to start with this thread. Heheheh...


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I watch wrestling for the wrestling aspect and I enjoy good things.


----------



## Jamil (Jul 8, 2011)

*The Undertaker is not a 'legend.'*


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Jinder Mahal fucking rocks.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Triple H's deathgrip on the world title from 2002-2005 was totally justified and the right call, Rob Van Dam and Booker T would not have been the best decisions in the long run as champions. Triple H needed to be booked strong as a heel, otherwise Evolution would not have worked.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Shelton Benjamin wasn't very good. Neither was/is Tyson Kidd.
Lita fucking sucked. So did Shane McMahon.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

Jamil said:


> *The Undertaker is not a 'legend.'*


:StephenA this post gave me cancer


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

ThaFutureLegend said:


> Also sheamus sucks.


Most people on a regular basis say this about sheamus so...


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

- Dolph Ziggler is by far the most bland/overrated wrestler in WWE today and can easily be replace by guys like Tyson Kidd or Drew McIntyre. 

- Shawn Michaels was *not* the best performer in WWE, he was just one of the top guys that mastered the WWE wrestling style so good. In fact I’ll even say The Rock was a better performer than him. 

- Chris Jericho/CM Punk storyline was utter garbage and that match shouldn’t had took place at Wrestlemania, it was more of a throw away PPV match.

- Batista was one of the best powerhouse wrestlers in WWE history and was vastly underrated by the IWC.

- MVP was *far* more World/WWE Championship material than any of the new players who won the gold (Miz/Swagger/Ziggler).


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

SES Punk >Cena>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>BITW Punk


----------



## wilbo1994 (Oct 7, 2012)

to quote punk in the infamous shoot 
"I'd like to think that maybe this company will be better after Vince McMahon's dead, but the fact is it's going to get taken over by his idiotic daughter and his doofus son-in-law."


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Jamil said:


> *The Undertaker is not a 'legend.'*


:kobe


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

I like how with some controversial stuff, two or more posters will post their controversial opinions on that topic, yet will have two entirely different opinions.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

- Ryback has a shitload of charisma and potential
- Ziggler is WWE Championship material already
- CM Punk is indeed the Best in the World (looking at 100% active wrestlers)


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Chris Benoit was sloppy in the ring.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

John Cena today isn't that big a draw, infact no one on the current roster 'draws' anymore.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

blur said:


> Chris Benoit was sloppy in the ring.


:ti


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

My current unpopular opinions:

- CM Punk is the best all-round superstar in the WWE today
- Ryback is awesome
- Hunico's the most underutilized talent in the whole of the WWE 
- Team Hell No aren't nearly as good as people make them out to be (but what can you expect with anything Daniel Bryan related?)
- Santino is the worst thing in the WWE today
- Dean Ambrose is so overrated
- AJ isn't as bad as people make her out to be


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Mic skills are the most overrated quality of wrestlers

Fans should not care 'who draws what', unless you are shareholders in the company.... 

Big man faces don't work

TNA has got worse over the past 6 months but is still leagues ahead of WWE


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

biscotti said:


> Big man faces don't work


In this current era, or ever?


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Punk was a great face and he's rapidly burning through good heel gimmicks/motivations.

Sheamus got let down by booking but he's a massively underrated power wrestler.

ADR is one of the best workers they have, and he wasn't over-pushed, he was over-exposed without any credibility.

Mick Foley is probably the best mic-worker of all time. Flair and Rock were more charismatic, but Foley cut better promos.

Everybody politics, the only people who bitch about it are those that lost.

Misawa is the best Japanese wrestler of all time, and he also killed Japanese wrestling.

CM Punk has a great look.


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

-WWE should just go ahead and re-merge the two "brands"
-Unify the WWE and World Title
-Keep the Intercontinental and US titles
-Bring back the European and Cruiserweight titles
-Introduce a TV title

With the large roster,the European and TV titles could be used to be the first stepping stones. The US title would be next and then the Intercontinental. It would help bring some legitimacy back to the titles as there would be a ladder to climb before you get to the IC or US belts instead of just some guy joining RAW one week and challenging for it.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Mick Foley is a fucking pussy for ducking out of the feud with Ambrose. It's shameful that a man like him, who cut the best promos of all time, can now be so conceited that he is unable to differentiate comments made to further a storyline from genuine insults.
I used to respect Foley, but when I found out that he's basically ducked out on the Ambrose feud it made him come across like a total coward and shill.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Santino Marella is funny


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

-Batista was a good worker.
-I wouldn't mind seeing Undertaker/HHH, Undertaker/HBK, Undertaker/HBK/HHH again. :lol
-Brock Lesnar vs. Undertaker shouldn't happen at WM29.
-Kane was the most interesting thing in WWE in 2010.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ryback will never main event another PPV after Hell in a Cell.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

MikeChase27 said:


> Ryback will never main event another PPV after Hell in a Cell.


That really wouldn't surprise me. I doubt WWE will have Punk lose, and what will he do without his undefeated streak. Brodus Clay was never gonna be as big as Ryback, but look what happened to him after his first loss.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Commodus said:


> Mick Foley is a fucking pussy for ducking out of the feud with Ambrose. It's shameful that a man like him, who cut the best promos of all time, can now be so conceited that he is unable to differentiate comments made to further a storyline from genuine insults.
> I used to respect Foley, but when I found out that he's basically ducked out on the Ambrose feud it made him come across like a total coward and shill.


Wait, who said HE ducked out of the plot-line, I read WWE pulled that plot-line.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've got on. 

The "Unpopular opinion's" topics have been shoved down our throats. Seriously, it seems like every 3 months there's a new "unpopular opinion's" thread. It get's old fast.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Cm Punk should drop the belt to The Rock at RR

Daniel Bryan should win the RR

Daniel Bryan vs The Rock should main event WM


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is a vanilla midget

The Bellas are ugly.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I have a few.

I find the opinion that the "best wrestlers" are the ones that know how to do the most moves to be completely lame and sometimes outright laughable. I believe that the most entertaining and interesting guys (no matter how that's accomplished) are the best wrestlers. I judge wrestlers based on their overall package and how that gets over with the crowd (and me), in addition to their ability to make their fueds and stories seem interesting. . . not just how good their choreography is in the ring.

(3 month old opinion): That Ryback is going to be big some day

CM Punk, even solely based on ring skills, is not the best wrestler on the show, much less in the world.

CM Punk's current title reign will be remembered by many as the worst lengthy WWE title reign since Diesel's half a decade from now, if not sooner.

John Cena and Del Rio are't as terrible to watch as most on here claim they are. Especially Cena.

Big Show is the most overpaid wrestler on the roster by a very wide margin.

Wade Barret isn't main event material because he's too generic.

Vince McMahon is the best heel in WWE history, not any wrestler.




itssoeasy23 said:


> I've got on.
> 
> The "Unpopular opinion's" topics have been shoved down our throats. Seriously, it seems like every 3 months there's a new "unpopular opinion's" thread. It get's old fast.


Once every 3 months isn't often. Once per season is a very reasonable amount of thread appearances.


----------



## sexytyrone97 (Apr 2, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> Cm Punk should drop the belt to The Rock at RR
> 
> Daniel Bryan should win the RR
> 
> Daniel Bryan vs The Rock should main event WM


He DID say he'd be the one taking on The Rock on RAW's 1000 episode. Anyone else remember that promo?


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler isn't that good.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

I like Big Show

I wouldn't mind John Cena ending the streak if it sparked a major heel turn


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

John Morrison was a much better wrestler than given credit, and it was a mistake to fire him and Melina.

Melina was the best diva since Trish Straus, and firing her is one of the bigger reasons the diva's division has been garbage since then..


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

John Cena will be the man who kills pro wrestling.

And way too many people on this site think wrestling is real.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

I think Wade Barrett is one of the most boring workers around today. He is one of the very few that actually has boring squash matches.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

It pisses me off so much when people hate on Benoit's career just because of what he did at the end of his life.

His wrestling career and the end of his life are TWO DIFFERENT THINGS.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Magnus is better than Wade Barrett.

And people who defend Benoit are idiots.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

kane is more entertaining/funny than dbry in hell no.dbry has his moments,though.


----------



## FosterJemini (Dec 28, 2011)

Wrestlemania 24 is good, but not that great. I remember some people calling it as THE greatest Mania of all time.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Kane is better than the Undertaker


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

There's kinda no difference between Kane prior to putting the mask back on again and current Kane. Both are kinda've jokes at this point and both talk way too much on the mic.

I want Kane to not talk much on the mic. Although he's a great talker, his character doesn't need to talk every damn week.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> There's kinda no difference between Kane prior to putting the mask back on again and current Kane. Both are kinda've jokes at this point and both talk way too much on the mic.
> 
> *I want Kane to not talk much on the mic. Although he's a great talker, his character doesn't need to talk every damn week.*


It's definitely a grey area imo. I can understand WWE wanting him to do these skits and talk because he's damn good at them. But you lose that monster persona as a result.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> It's definitely a grey area imo. I can understand WWE wanting him to do these skits and talk because he's damn good at them. But you lose that monster persona as a result.


Yeah. Although that backstage thing that him, Bryan, & AJ did at NoC was pretty funny, I'd hate to see stuff like that every week. It should be a once-in-a-while kind of thing.

+ It just seems quite odd how he came from beating the living shit out of Ryder months ago to.. this.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a few:

- IMHO, Randy Orton is the best current wrestler in WWE today. The only guy I would put in the same league is Daniel Bryan. Then it's a matter of opinion I guess. Any which way, it isn't CM Punk.

- Wade Barrett is overrated in terms of mic work. He gets worshiped as a God when really although he is naturally a very eloquent and very good mic worker I would rate a guy like Cody Rhodes higher because he has exhibited variation. I haven't yet seen that from Barrett

- I like Sheamus. His mic work could use some work and his gimmick has been destroyed but has been hurt by a lack of character. 

- If WWE push through with Ryback vs Punk, Ryback HAS to win, despite the fact he may not be ready and it nearly kills Punk's gimmick. They painted themselves into a corner. Ryback cannot lose.

- Damien Sandow is very talented but he needs a gimmick evolution/change to main event like Triple H did.

- It'll be unpopular because of the hierarchy but I would like to see the stable in my signature happen ASAP. It just makes sense.

- Cody Rhodes, The Miz and Dolph Ziggler are very good heels but will end up better off as faces when all is said and done. All of them have garnered face pops at one point or another (that's my proof haha )

- Bray Wyatt and Dean Ambrose are both talented individuals but with their current gimmicks won't main event anything other than the minor PPVs if them. They may however carve themselves a niche which makes them mainstays.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

- Based solely on his WWE body of work, Fit Finlay was one of the greatest wrestlers that has been under-contract by WWE.

- Cena is a better worker than Angle.

- Drew McIntyre has the potential to be a top guy. 

- John Morrison was never as god-awful as everyone made him out to be. He was decent.

- Guys like Kevin Steen, Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards will never be in the WWE and rightfully so. 

- WWE should have a comedy division for guys like Santino to flourish. They could also bring in CHIKARA workers and maybe even Kikutaro.

- The HHH/Undertaker match from earlier this year was pretty shit.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Jamie Noble is one of the most under rated wwe wrestlers of the last 10 years, The guy was a great in ring worker. 

John Cena is the best big match worker in wwe today, he might half ass most of his matches on raw and small ppvs but when it comes to the big matches he nearly always pulls a great match out.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Undertaker's "streak" is one of the least interesting storylines every Wrestlemaina.

I just can't find myself to be awed by an undefeated streak that is scripted.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Cena is probably one of the most interesting characters in Wrestling history (due to the fans reaction to him, not what WWE originally intended him to be)


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Whoever breaks the streak will NOT become this huge star. The rub would only last for a few weeks at most.
CM Punk is on course to have the worst lengthy WWE title reign since Diesel, this heel turn was made to save his title run.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Some people don't want Austin vs Punk because theyre stuck in the attitude era or they hate CM Punk and the thought of one of GOAT putting over CM Punk drives them crazy.

If Wade Barrett was an American, he wouldnt be nearly as popular on these boards.

John Cena is greatest gimmick match wrestler in history

Beth Phoenix and Natalya were never that good. They just appeared that away compared to more marginally talented divas

Booking completely failed CM Punk. For him to show up two weeks after walking out and morph into a regular babyface was ridiculous

WWE has the talent, they just don't have the balls to get better


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> My current unpopular opinions:
> 
> - *CM Punk is the best all-round superstar in the WWE today*
> - *Ryback is awesome*
> ...


These.


----------



## biscotti (Dec 12, 2004)

Stanford said:


> In this current era, or ever?


I would say in general, admittedly more so in this era with the emphasis on the heel to dominate most of the match, makes big face guys look weak in matches against smaller heels, just my opinion. Would rather see a smaller face 'overcome the odds'

also... Agree with people saying that JoMo gets far too much abuse and his ability is not recognised, spot on. Love the guy


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

- Maryse isn't that attractive
- Miz is entertaining
- Cena have to stay a face
- Tatsu deserves a solid midcard position
- Tensai is good
- Kingstone is a disgrace
- Triple H is still one of the best things in WWE regardless of his ego
- Deuce and Domino were the best tag team in "recent" memory
- DX was an horrible stable with very good individual members
- Trish Stratus is overrated
- If there is a GOAT then it's Undertaker, not Austin, ROck ,Hogan or neither my fav. HBK (respect to everyone except for Hogan thought)
-generally speaking japanese wrestlers (males and females) owns everyone else. (too bad I can't find more of their matches)


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Joshi said:


> - Maryse isn't that attractive
> - Miz is entertaining
> - Cena have to stay a face
> - Tatsu deserves a solid midcard position
> ...




Agreed, there was never a point with DX and we never got what their intentions were.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

- I don't find Kaitlyn attractive, at all.

- I love Randy Orton.

- I've begun to love Del Rio

- I love Jeff Hardy

- I think Shelton Benjamin should have been world champion during his time on Raw in like 2004/2005

- Kofi Kingston is boring, generic, and has no real character. Oh, he says BOOM BOOM BOOM and the kids like it? Weird, sounds like someone else we all know and love.. :cena2

- I enjoy Ryback. However, I do NOT think he should be ANNNNNNYWHERE near a fucking world title.

- And how could I forget Ambrose. Oh, Dean Ambrose. The "god" himself. The man who everyone says will save the wrestling business, debut in the main event, be WWE champion, become the face of the company, everything you can fucking think of. Overrated, overhyped, I don't care what anyone says, he is not THAT good.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Del Rio is amazing and better than 95% of the WWE roster.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

Kelly Kelly is a wrestling goddess.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

Ric Flair is THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME. Period!


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

N-destroy said:


> Ric Flair is THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME. Period!


I agree (Y)


----------



## IraGoldberg (Jul 12, 2012)

Kane is the best worker in WWE today


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Davey Richards is the embodiment of everything that's wrong with the wrestling business.
What is it that's so wrong with him?
Could it be his lack of any gimmick? His complete absence of mic skills? Maybe it's his movelist which reads like that of a created wrestler in _WWE 13_? Or perhaps it's his seeming inability to sell?

Here is a guy people fawn over when he has zero to offer apart from niche value. Any wrestler who has to use in-ring ability to get over doesn't deserve to be in the big leagues. Personality is what matters, personality is sometimes _ALL_ that matters.

I would rather watch The Honky Tonk Man nearly cripple Jake Roberts with his guitar than any hour-long snoozefest with Richards, Benoit or any one of the supposed 'in-ring greats'.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I dont like The Undertaker very much and think hes pretty much overrated and always has been. I think The Streak is a good storyline and I dont want it to end, but I hate his matches.I hated his matches with Shawn Michaels at Wrestlemania. Yup, I didnt care for them at all.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Ted DiBiase Jr is a pathetic loser who's nothing compared to Cody Rhodes & his father and who should be fired.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Wrestling02370 said:


> I dont like The Undertaker very much and think hes pretty much overrated and always has been. I think The Streak is a good storyline and I dont want it to end, but I hate his matches.I hated his matches with Shawn Michaels at Wrestlemania. Yup, I didnt care for them at all.


Agree apart from the HBK matches. I alaways thought the character was good but apart from the streak matches (most of which were awful) I groan when he's on tv. Half an hour of smackdown taken up by an entrance I've been watching since 1991 isn't interesting to me


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

SandyRavage said:


> Agree apart from the HBK matches. I alaways thought the character was good but apart from the streak matches (most of which were awful) I groan when he's on tv. Half an hour of smackdown taken up by an entrance I've been watching since 1991 isn't interesting to me


I always find it amusing that whichever gimmick he's in, Taker's entrance usually takes longer than any other wrestler's. Deadman gets to take his sweet time walking like a zombie and turn the lights on and BikerTaker gets to ride around having fun for a little bit.

His druid entrance takes the cake though. It's like in Resident Evil where the key for a door or an emblem will be just offscreen so the game can eke out a few more seconds of gameplay time.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Kronik was a good tag team


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I like Undertaker's Biker gimmick 100x better than the Deadman.

Both are great, though.


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

Here we go...

- CM Punk is the most overrated wrestler of the last 10 years

- Eve Torres is ugly

- Ryback is overrated

- Sandow is underrated

- I think Sin Cara should be fired right now

- Hunico > Sin Cara

- I'm starting to like Miz (just a little)

- Kofi Kingston is not entertaining at all. He's just a spot monkey.

- Daniel Bryan's "NO! NO! NO!" gimmick makes him look like a retard and he deserves better

- Sheamus is overrated and boring

- I don't like Del Rio

- I never liked Zack Ryder

- John Cena still sucks


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Masked Legend said:


> Here we go...
> 
> - CM Punk is the most overrated wrestler of the last 10 years
> 
> ...


I bolded the ones I agree with.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Davey Richards has a passion for this business.
TNA is Indy.
Hardy is a junkie(Shit got old quick)
Edge probably used backstage politics in the past(I seem to not agree with this)


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

i enjoy watching sheamus to a certain extent


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

I never liked DX at all except X-Pac, always preferred The Nation.
Dolph Ziggler is a zero, dude has nothing about him.
Face Triple H puts me to sleep.
I hate Kofi Kingston
I liked Khali's heel runs and used to mark for him.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Masked Legend said:


> Here we go...
> 
> - CM Punk is the most overrated wrestler of the last 10 years
> 
> ...


100% agree with you brother! (Y)


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I find guys like Gabriel, Kidd, DiBiase, Primo, Epico and the rest of the superstars crew more entertaining than most of the guys we see on TV every week other than a small handful.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The way they made Triple H come back at SummerSlam 2007 was one of the shittiest comebacks I have ever seen in my entire life.


----------



## Jamil (Jul 8, 2011)

** Jack Swagger deserves a push.
* Shelton Bejamin had the potential to be a big star.
* Ryback is stale and boring.
* CM Punk and Paul Heyman are the most entertaining things about RAW these days.
* Dolph Ziggler is the best seller in the business.*


----------



## Chaos-In-Motion (Sep 15, 2012)

I fucking hate everything about Randy Orton and wish he'd hurry up and get high again so they'll fire his ass.

Rage over. But seriously, fuck that guy.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ryback is overrated;
CM Punk is not the best in the world;
Daniel Bryan and Kane are the best thing in WWE today;
MVP was main-event material;
Sheamus sucks.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Ah, this will be fun. Here's my no no's.

- Superstars don't draw ratings on their own. The quality of the entire show does.
- The Attitude Era had lousy wrestling matches. The early 90's was far superior in that aspect. 
- Dolph Ziggler is overrated. He comes out, shakes his ass, and screams like a maniac. His mic work is average at best.
- Chris Benoit was uncharismatic as hell. He might have been top notch in the ring.... but that is it. He was never likable as a superstar. 
- Orton is crap all around. Never been entertained by his matches and he stinks as a face. He never deserved the monster push he was given.
- Daniel Bryan's title run sucked and he was a paper champion. He's not a good heel and his tag teams champions schtick is annoying and embarrassing.
- The Punk and Jericho feud was very good, and the matches between the two were top notch. 
- Wade Barrett WILL be a world champion.
- Sheamus is a great talent. I loved his "match" with Bryan at WM 28. 
- John Morrison was a very talented wrestler and not just a spotmonkey. He also had charisma, but was a weak speaker.
- Ryback is awful all around.
- Miz is one of the most entertaining guys in the WWE and is a worthy main eventer despite average wrestling ability.
- Big Show is not that bad. Hell, he is better on the mic than most guys. 
- Triple H gets too much crap from marks. He's still one of the best ever.
- Rock and Austin, despite being a million times better than Cena in every way, would eventually become boring as hell if they had stayed top face of the company longer than they did. 
- DX is the GOAT stable.
- Dean Ambrose is so overhyped. Tried to watch his promos and I about died of boredom. Just another indy darling vanilla midget.


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> 100% agree with you brother! (Y)


:brofist:


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

HHH is going to kill the WWE.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

MikeChase27 said:


> HHH is going to kill the WWE.


This isn't an unpopular opinion...it's downright incorrect.

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Slater should be fired for stealing Jericho's classic "BABAY" line.


----------



## 9QA (Aug 22, 2011)

TNA IS THE BEST WWE IS THE WOST WRESTLING EVER!!


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Big Show is a great worker, much better than most big men, whose loyalty is being justly rewarded by his current push.

ADR is a talented enough all around worker to be the No. 2 guy in the company if necessary.

Randy Orton loses matches clean. (This is fact not opinion, but try telling some people here that).

Triple H can be trusted with the future of the WWE and its creative direction.

Vince Russo could be a huge asset again to WWE, as long as he is controlled (i.e. not head writer).


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

legendkiller316 said:


> Big Show is a great worker, much better than most big men, whose loyalty is being justly rewarded by his current push.


I think that he has become better with age and really knows how to work the crowd these day's. There was a time when he was a little lazy but I think that time has passed.


----------



## SpoonytheClown (Oct 7, 2012)

I think Eddie Guerrero is overrated... I don't think he's bad, he just doesn't deserve the God like status given to him.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

SpoonytheClown said:


> I think Eddie Guerrero is overrated... I don't think he's bad, he just doesn't deserve the God like status given to him.


He only gets that type of status sometimes because of his death. And he's not the only one who gets treated that way. Deceased public figures (not just wrestlers, but deceased artists etc too) get that too. Whitney Houston gets that type of status these days.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I couldn't disagree more. In the US, he sort of labored away in the undercard, putting on technically impressive matches that were ALSO entertaining as hell to watch. For me, during his life, he was always tragically _underrated_. And then, he died as he was getting the rewards of all his labor in the Main Event scene. It's a tragedy.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I really enjoy a lot of miz matches


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

JBL was the most entertaining WWE Champion of the last ten years 

John Cena vs Punk MITB 11 wasn't that great of a match and certaintly not a five star match. The crowd & ending was the best thing about it

Rock vs Punk will be better than Rock vs Cena by miles

Ryback is insanely boring in every way

Daniel Bryan hasn't been worth watching outside of his matches since around April

AJ needs to go away permanently 

Ziggler isn't main event material and is much better suited at having a career similar to Benoit's. Upper mid carder who wins one or two world titles and occasionally main events but mostly stays in the mid card

Rey Mysterio hasn't been worth watching since 2005

Rock vs Austin is a lil overrated and Rock vs Triple H & Austin vs McMahon are *much* better feuds

Cole is a good commentator

If given at least 5-10 years, JBL could be ranked as one of the greatest commentators of all time

King Booker wasn't all that bad

MVP should be a multiple time World Champion by now

HBK is not the greatest in ring performer

Benoit is the greatest ring technician ever

Owen Hart was better and more entertaining than Bret Hart

John Morrison wasn't all that bad. He just needed to be heel and have a manager to talk for him. 

I prefer Biker Taker to Deadman Taker

Damien Sandow is the most entertaining wrestler on the roster

Triple H has been useless since 2009

William Regal should've been a main eventer


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> He only gets that type of status sometimes because of his death. And he's not the only one who gets treated that way. Deceased public figures (not just wrestlers, but deceased artists etc too) get that too. Whitney Houston gets that type of status these days.


That's straight up bullshit. Tweet "Eddie Guerrero is overrated" to that chump in your signature and see what he says. Michaels on his BEST day could never and in the end, NEVER was able to have the kind of match Eddie did at Halloween Havoc 1997.


----------



## FosterJemini (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE screwed Rob Van Dam's 2006-07 run, and he deserved a longer run for the WWE Title.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Ric Flair wasn't a wrestling God. In fact, the guy ranged from above average to just plain sucking ass. Flair was only as good as the guys he was in the ring with. He thrived on non-psychology, and stuck to his "routine" unless he was in there with someone like Steamboat, Sting, Savage and Hart.

The Bellas are ugly.

Punk's lengthy Title reign has mattered from day one, and will matter when it ends, despite every armchair booker bitching, complaining, over-analyzing and believing that booking decisions and card placement are their concerns. BE A FUCKING FAN AND SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

FosterJemini said:


> WWE screwed Rob Van Dam's 2006-07 run, and he deserved a longer run for the WWE Title.


Rvd killed rvds run with the title not the wwe


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

hardysno1fan said:


> I'm glad Finley got released. His matches bored the hell out of me. In a typical 15minuite match 5 mins would be him applying some submission maneuver.
> 
> Stone Cold was unwatchable in the ring towards his end of career. Watch Judgement Day 01 against Taker to see what I mean. Boring.


While that Judgement Day match was pretty bad, Stone Cold had more good matches in 2001 than Jeff Hardy has had in his entire career. For whatever reason, Stone Cold and Taker just never really had much chemistry in the ring together.


----------



## topper1 (Apr 13, 2011)

Undertaker vs HHH most recent WM matches were both sub par spot fest.

Ric Flair was is the most overrated wrestler of all time and his awful spots like the Flair flop always remind me how fake wrestling is when I watch his matches.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Ric Flair wasn't that good wrestler to be a legend. He was one of the best on the mic, though.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Ric Flair is and always has been overrated.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Matt Hardy > Jeff Hardy.
Rey Mysterio, when motivated and 100% healthy, is the MOST COMPLETE wrestler on the roster.
Booker T sucks, and has always sucked, in every aspect of pro wrestling.
Finlay 2006 was the best and most consistent year for any pro wrestler since HHH 2000.
Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio 6/23/05 is the GOAT TV match and top 10 matches of all time.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

1. The attitude era was nowhere near as good as it's now made out to be.
2. The Rock is repetitive and boring.
3. X-Pac was ALWAYS awesome.
4. Christian should have had Edge's push.
5. Ricardo Rodriguez needs way more TV time.
6. If Ziggler couldn't sell, he'd be on NXT.
7. Michael McGillicutty is better than most of the midcard.
8. Rosa Mendes is hotter than the sun.
9. Sheamus is dogshit in every possible way.
10. Reks and Hawkins should have had a monster push.

And one final bonus.

Jeff Hardy is fucking terrible and an absolute waste of oxygen.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler is utterly boring.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Wade Barrett is dull, crap wrestler and always cuts the same damn formula promo.

Alberto del Rio is equally boring, has the same promo issue and knows a total of 12 english words.

Cena vs Rock match was backyard quality, flat and just sucked.

Punk vs Cena getting mentioned as a 5* match makes my brain shart.

John Cena is the worst thing to ever happen to professional wrestling.

WWE HoF is a pathetic joke.

WCW should have won the wars.

DDP is the only people's champ.

Cody Rhodes with pads<without pads

Kurt Angle had better matches in TNA then in WWE.

TNA roster>>>WWE roster.

The only reason the WWE is able to still exist today is because it holds the monopoly over the market.

Steph's tits are disgusting and saggy.

Zack Ryder is creepy and always looks like he's smiling just so he doesn't cry.

Scott Steiner should have been world champ during his last WWE run.

Cena always tries to get the sympy out of people. He's not getting my sympy at all. 

Motortaker is the best Taker.

Angle should have ended the streak.

HHH is the biggest overachiever ever.

Tommy Dreamer deserved better.

Every one of Billy Gunn's 137 pushes were justifiable and he should have gotten more.

X-Pac sucks dick.

Everything Stone Cold did, Raven did 3x better.

The Rock is a mic spot monkey.

Scott Steiner is the baddest sonofabitch that ever lived.

Dolph Ziggler is gay as hell.

Eugene was an awesome gimmick.

Shawn Michaels is gonna pull a Benoit.

Ric Flair is over-over-overrated.

JBL was a horrid performer and his matches were unwatchable.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

Evil Neville said:


> Wade Barrett is dull, crap wrestler and always cuts the same damn formula promo.
> 
> Alberto del Rio is equally boring, has the same promo issue and knows a total of 12 english words.
> 
> ...


What!?


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

-Christian could have been just as big a star as Edge if he was given similar opportunities.
-I really enjoyed the A-Train gimmick in 2003.
-2007-2009 Divas division is underrated
-Rey Mysterio Jr. is criminally underrated by wrestling "purists"
-Faarooq could've and should've been a World Champion during his NOD run.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Edge deserved to be pushed over Christian
I preferred the Steiner Brothers over The Road Warriors on in ring talent
There was a point when I thought Kevin Thorne (with his vampire gimmick) would have been the next Undertaker
I disagree with people thinking Owen should have been a world champion, he was a great upper-mid card champion but never a WWE champion.
I never cared much for Eddie Guerrero
I actually liked the Hell in a Hell match with Undertaker vs The Big Boss Man at Wresltmania XV


----------



## brad3dlp (Oct 21, 2012)

HHH... shagging his way to championship gold since the late 1990's.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

michael tarver had potential


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

FluxCapacitor said:


> *Matt Hardy > Jeff Hardy.*
> Rey Mysterio, when motivated and 100% healthy, is the MOST COMPLETE wrestler on the roster.
> Booker T sucks, and has always sucked, in every aspect of pro wrestling.
> Finlay 2006 was the best and most consistent year for any pro wrestler since HHH 2000.
> Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio 6/23/05 is the GOAT TV match and top 10 matches of all time.


100% true.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

It should be called the Hart or Neidhart not the Michaels or Jannetty when a team splits up. What the hell did Neidhart do without Bret by his side? At least Jannetty won the Intercontinental Championship.

Paul Heyman is not a genius. He's good but not on the level of Vince McMahon.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> What!?


I'm standing by that opinion. The eyes are the same.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Evil Neville said:


> Shawn Michaels is gonna pull a Benoit.


I thought your list was one of those trying way too hard lists that everyone else is making until i read that, that made me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Its the YES chant thats over not Daniel Bryan.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Never really got the Eddie thing, he was great in the ring but I didn't find him funny at all. One of the rare times where the material a peformer was given was actually good but just didn't particularly enjoy him. 
D-Lo Brown should have been a much bigger star
Chaz should have been given a gimmick and pushed much higher
Ric Flair is a complete mark and vastly overrated
Kanyon should have been pushed to the moon
I never got the DDP appeal (although I enjoy his yoga)
The Steiners were better than the road warriors
Ken Shamrock should never have turned heel
The Union could have been one of the best stables ever
Kev Nash is awesome
Big Boss man is criminally underrated
ICP, whatever you think of their music were hands down the best celebs ever to be involved in wrestling


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

John Cena's charisma level is way overrated by marks. He's far from "one of the most charismatic". People boo him because they dislike him, not because he is "polarizing".


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Matt_Yoda said:


> -Christian could have been just as big a star as Edge if he was given similar opportunities.
> -I really enjoyed the A-Train gimmick in 2003.
> -2007-2009 Divas division is underrated
> *-Rey Mysterio Jr. is criminally underrated by wrestling "purists"*
> -Faarooq could've and should've been a World Champion during his NOD run.


Totally agree. American fans underrate him because of his size.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Drew McIntyre is still the chosen one


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Commodus said:


> Davey Richards is the embodiment of everything that's wrong with the wrestling business.
> What is it that's so wrong with him?
> Could it be his lack of any gimmick? His complete absence of mic skills? Maybe it's his movelist which reads like that of a created wrestler in _WWE 13_? Or perhaps it's his seeming inability to sell?
> 
> ...


Then pro wrestling isn't for you AT ALL


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

I think Punk is boring. Sure, he can wrestle but to me, the entertainment part is lacking. Even with Heyman he's still not making it in my opinion. It's time to be done with the Punk experiment and get Cena back as champion. 

Bryan on the other hand is entertaining, can wrestle and is almost believable when he wins against big men. 

Cena is the best the WWE has to offer as far as fan appeal as he's not that bad as a wrestler.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Kane's 'May 19th' storyline wasn't as bad as people say it was.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't like Christians' theme music. It sounds too emo, like a bunch of overly dramatic words cobbled together in a whine.

I never cared for Sting. Decent costume but that's about it imo. The sharp shooter is also lame.

Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger will never draw because they simply don't have the look.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

"finaly the rock has comback to..." corny and lame catchphrase!


----------



## ShirleyCrabtree (Sep 30, 2011)

Ziggler needs to dump Vicki and have a (short) face turn if they ever want him to get anywhere, although I still doubt his ability to pull it off.

Santino is probably the most entertaining chap in WWE

Orton has the personality of a gnat, not a viper. He is annoying and dull.

Big Show is not as bad as everyone says he is.

The Undertaker needs to retire very soon, its getting uncomfortable to watch no one wants to watch their grandpa get beat up.............unless its Vince.

ADR talented as he is, but needs to start crapping fairy dust or something equally amazing to get him over with fans.

Cena will never ever ever ever ever ever turn heel, no matter how much the IWC want him to


Eve is a total waste of space in what ever she does.

Daniel Bryant has broken my heart by not being as good as I thought he was.

Wade Barrett MUST hold a title before the end of the year

Christian's fake tan is awful!!!

Heath Slater' hair is better than all of the divas put together.

Oh and Scot Stanford should be on tv a heck of a lot more!


----------



## Keerdo (Sep 16, 2011)

Not everyone who doesn't get pushed is "underrated" and "needs a push".
Cena earned his place at the top.
Randy Orton's gimmick is retarded.
CM Punk isn't the best in the world but he is a very good performer.
Sheamus is doing well in his reign if you take into account the shit he's given to work with.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Totally agree. American fans underrate him because of his size.


No, they "underrate" him because he can barely speak and piggybacked on a dead man to win the title.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Both Benoit/HHH/HBK matches, Eddie/Rey at Halloween Havoc, and the '92 Rumble match are all decent at best.

Bryan/Punk MITB > Bryan/Punk OTL fairly easily.

People will start to bitch about Ambrose a couple of weeks after his debut(really going out on a limb for this one).


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> Kane's 'May 19th' storyline wasn't as bad as people say it was.


It's just the match that made it seem as bad as people make it seem.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

- Ryback Sucks
- Triple H is one of the most overrated wrestlers ever
- Randy Orton sucks and is repetitive 
- CM Punk has all those marks for a reason - he is that good 
- Heath Slater is underrated


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Unpopular? Shit, around here I have *A LOT* of unpopular opinions:

 Kurt Angle is not a good worker. At all. If anything, he peaked in 2002. He doesn't know how to layout a match, doesn't understand psychology at all & can't sell to save his life. His entire goal in every match is to just try to get all of his shit in to pop the crowd.

 Shawn Michaels is vastly overrated. Maybe Top 50 worker. _Maybe_. So many people putting him top 10 or top 5 of all-time is ridiculous.

 Chris Jericho was only ever OK. I felt he was best as a midcard comedy heel. His entire WWF/WWE run has been bad, sans a couple pretty good matches. At least in WCW he was funny.

 John Cena is a good worker & deserves the spot that he's in. Yes, I said Angle is a bad worker, HBK is overrated & Cena is good. He "gets" it. His execution is not perfect, so some people will hold that against him but as far as storytelling goes, he's aces. He is also good at selling & good at the babyface comeback. Some people don't understand the difference.

 New Japan Pro-Wrestling is currently the best promotion in the world & no one is close to them. Not WWE, not TNA, not ROH. There is not a roster anywhere in the world that can compete with what they have been doing at the top: Shinsuke Nakamura, Tetsuya Naito, Hirooki Goto, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Minoru Suzuki & Kazuchika Okada. Are you kidding me!?


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

- Bad gimmicks don't make bad talents. Good talents make bad gimmicks look better. Daniel Bryan is an example of this. Sheamus is not.
- Eve is extremely plain looking.
- Heath Slater is one of the very few reasons to watch Raw.
- Orton is overrated and his ship has already sailed.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

Punk is overrated and shit
Flair = the most overrated of all time
Smarks are wrong 99% of the time about everything
Khali was a decent world champion, he did his job as a monster heel
Size matters
Benoit did not deserve to be champion


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Commodus said:


> No, they "underrate" him because he can barely speak and piggybacked on a dead man to win the title.


What, Rey Mysterio? He would have gotten their anyway because of how big a star he was (and probably still is.)


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

90% of my opinions on pro wrestling are unpopular. If I start writing them down I'll be here all day. 

Let's see...never liked SCSA or Rock much and I'm not entirely keen on Punk either; prefer low-budget over crazy massive sets in stadiums; a big chunk of the best wrestling isn't happening in or even televised in the US; I like spot monkeys, comedy gimmicks and everything else the herd generally hates – I could keep going on like this forever. 

When someone starts a Your Popular Opinions thread then I might be able to list one or two.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> He is also good at selling & good at the babyface comeback.
> [/list]


you mean unrealistic that guy takes a stiff kick to the jaw and gets up immediantly or takes a head dive to the floor and gets up immediantly?

THERE IS NO EXCUSE


----------



## Mr. Rick (Feb 21, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio is awesome


----------



## Absent SuperTsar (Jan 28, 2007)

Ryback is the next big thing and having him go over like Batista did when he was arrived and then develop into a Brock/Goldberg type monster would be entertaining. I hope he goes over by beating Lesnar at WM.

I would only watch Smackdown if the WWE used their Brock Lesnar milk tokens on him being on that show and giving Sheamus and Orton rubs as well as the WHC title some credibility. I think Brock is wasted on Raw apart from an eventual Ryback angle.

The Great Khaki was a very credible monster heel and I found him entertaining.

I think Sin Cara could be a Undertaker-type phenomenon if used correctly.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Otunga could be the WWE Champion inside the next 3 or 4 years.

Mason Ryan should be aligned with Heyman and Punk for a good 6 months, see how he goes.

Kane isn't past it and I still enjoy watching him wrestle. 

Big Show will suffer a heart attack if he carries on at the rate he is for another year or 2.

AJ Styles would be a good addition to the WWE mid-card level.


----------



## JoeyJameson (Oct 21, 2012)

- Alicia Fox deserves a Big push as a Face from the WWE

- Natalya & Beth Phoenix aren't all that, I feel like people say that because they don't look
as pretty as the other girls

-Sheamus would look a lot better and believable as a Main Eventer
if he'd cut his hair and trim that beard a little bit.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Absent SuperTsar said:


> =
> 
> The Great Khaki was a very credible monster heel and I found him entertaining.


He would have been if he could move faster. I swear to god finger nails grow at a faster pace. I'm not having a go at the guy his knees are pretty much crippled.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Eddie is overrated too much, especially after his death.


----------



## Excitable Boy (Oct 22, 2012)

People often compared John Morrison to Shawn Michaels - Personally, I believe JoMo was much better in the ring than Shawn Michaels ever was, and I feel his ring work is overrated because of his charisma.


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

I dont mind John Cena

His match vs The Rock at Mania was a massive dissapointment


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

I dont mind Big show main eventing PPVs.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

There is literally nothing likable about Shawn Michaels or Ric Flair. Both are vastly overated and have a track record of being complete pricks. They also have the two worst entrances in wrestling history.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Defei said:


> Eddie is overrated too much, especially after his death.


Excuse me, what?


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Dunk20 said:


> Excuse me, what?


His opinion is obviously that Eddie was not as good/entertaining as many maintain, and the fact he died so tragically has enhanced his image to the point where he is seen as one of the greatest of all time, when the truth is (again, opinion-wise) that if he were still alive he would be resepcted and liked, but not seen as some kind of wrestling luminary.

The fact is that in many cases, a tragic early death creates an image of talent/greatness that possibly would not otherwise be so.

If Kurt Cobain was happily married/retired somewhere would his legacy be as meteoric? Would John Lennon's? Would JFK's?

Not bashing Eddie, just food for thought that's all.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Dunk20 said:


> Excuse me, what?


I'm with him as I said earlier, he was great in the ring but I never connected with him at all. Didn't find him funny or particularly entertaining despite being given great material.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

For the record, I hated Eddie as 'Latino Heat' and never connected with him in the slightest, which is what I remember him for most as it was during the era I actually watched WWF. By the time he won the title and (sadly) passed away, I was a very sporadic viewer (as I am now).


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Dyl said:


> His opinion is obviously that Eddie was not as good/entertaining as many maintain, and the fact he died so tragically has enhanced his image to the point where he is seen as one of the greatest of all time, when the truth is (again, opinion-wise) that if he were still alive he would be resepcted and liked, but not seen as some kind of wrestling luminary.
> 
> The fact is that in many cases, a tragic early death creates an image of talent/greatness that possibly would not otherwise be so.
> 
> ...


Death does not create an image of talent, maybe the word would be preserve? Kurt Cobain, Queen, Amy Winehouse and the likes died when they were still considered at the top of their game. I believe Eddie was also really talented. We all have our opinions, and maybe some people started to say they loved Eddie only when he died but he was always an outstanding entertainer.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Dunk20 said:


> Death does not create an image of talent, maybe the word would be preserve? Kurt Cobain, Queen, Amy Winehouse and the likes died when they were still considered at the top of their game. I believe Eddie was also really talented. We all have our opinions, and maybe some people started to say they loved Eddie only when he died but he was always an outstanding entertainer.



I would say 'enhance' rather than 'preserve'.

My point is that although talented (obviously), the image of the tragic young performer is definitely increased by their demise.

For instance, was Kurt Cobain more talented than Dave Grohl? Were Hendrix, Jim Morrison or Lennon more of a genius than Bob Dylan, Elton John or Paul Simon? I would say no, but popular perception among most would prove otherwise.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

That is the word I was looking for! In that case I have to agree with you 100%!


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

One of the things that pisses me off the most is when idiots say HHH only got pushed because he stated dating Stephanie.

Complete trash. It probably helped a little but HHH was already one of the top guys in 99 before he started with Steph. He had great feuds with both Austin and Rock. It just pisses me off when people say this.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I think it doesn't matter whether Jericho wears trunks or tights because he still looks awesome either way.

Although I prefer him with tights sometimes.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

wwf>wwepg said:


> One of the things that pisses me off the most is when idiots say HHH only got pushed because he stated dating Stephanie.
> 
> Complete trash. It probably helped a little but HHH was already one of the top guys in 99 before he started with Steph. He had great feuds with both Austin and Rock. It just pisses me off when people say this.


I agree, he was already pretty over. It would take away a few world title reigns and there might not have been that period where Raw was all about him but he'd still be a legend.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

As much as i like Daniel Bryan all he does is kick his way through a match that doesn't make you the BITW imo.

I am ashamed to admit this one but during EC i was marking out at the prospect of santino winning the whc from d-bry.

Ric flair was never any good and is so over rated it sickens me.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Cole is better than JR these days


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> Cole is better than JR these days


Tell me you just didn't say that


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I think this current diva storyline is underrated.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Unpopular? Shit, around here I have *A LOT* of unpopular opinions:
> 
> John Cena is a good worker & deserves the spot that he's in. Yes, I said Angle is a bad worker, HBK is overrated & Cena is good. He "gets" it. His execution is not perfect, so some people will hold that against him but as far as storytelling goes, he's aces. He is also good at selling & good at the babyface comeback. Some people don't understand the difference.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*I think that Crazy Conspiracy R-Truth and heel Celtic Warrior Sheamus should come back

*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

From the promos and matches that I have seen from Dean Ambrose, I don't think he is anything outstanding, as many people do. I think he acts overly cartoony and the promos are just unoriginal / stale.


----------



## codyj123_321 (Feb 8, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> From the promos and matches that I have seen from Dean Ambrose, I don't think he is anything outstanding, as many people do. I think he acts overly cartoony and the promos are just unoriginal / stale.


THANK YOU! x1000

I have been saying the EXACT same thing. 

Considering how WWE uses guys the IWC likes anyways, he'll be a dancing sidekick with Broduc Clay or something. I see him being a jobber.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Steroids should be allowed in wrestling.

Divas should only be used for their sex appeal (I.e. bra and panties matches)

Charisma is more important than in-ring work.

Larger bodies do make a positive difference.

MMA and professional wrestling should not be compared.

TNA has a better in ring product.

Less production should be used (i.e. return to using the house lights instead of the colored lights).

WWE will continue its decline if they keep using undersized wrestlers that lack the look, charisma and character.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I wouldn't mind seeing Ryback/Rock at the Royal Rumble for the title.


----------



## Coolquip (May 20, 2007)

I find anybody who thinks Ryback is anything but wannabe Goldberg to be of lesser intelligence. Sorry.


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

I watch wrestling to be entertained, not for the wrestling (even more so in 2012)


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

Cole is a good commentator.

Dolph Ziggler should not get a main event push.

Swagger's promos when he was WHC in 2010 were brilliant.

I actually kind of like Barrett's current theme and finisher. That'll get me shot for sure.


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

CM Punk's "Shoot" was 100% kayfabe


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

wwf>wwepg said:


> CM Punk's "Shoot" was 100% kayfabe


You're right, Colt Cabana doesn't actually exist, he's entirely a creation of photoshop and digital editing.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

CM Punk is stronger than Ryback.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Every positive thing in this thread about Cena, I agree with.

(Don't know how unpopular this is) Goldberg is the absolute worst thing to happen to professional wrestling. Ever. 

I have no earthly idea how Ryback is so over. I thought Brodus brought more to the table, honestly. Meh.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Catsaregreat said:


> Its the YES chant thats over not Daniel Bryan.


Agreed. I wouldnt say Bryan isnt over but the YES/No is more over than himself. It hasnt been exclusive to him either.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

-I don't like Ryback and will never understand the hype. 

-I enjoy watching Raw/SD etc.

-I was :mark:-ing for The Rocks Comeback, but all I think now when I see him or think about a big match next year is "Meh... Boring..."

-Oh, and I like Vickie.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

If Ryback can't handle one loss after God knows how many months of squash victories, if you have a scenario where the crowds will stop caring because he has lost a match then you have a shit character (not neccesarily the wrestler, but the character) and you should feel shit for creating that scenario.


----------



## FosterJemini (Dec 28, 2011)

Bobby Lashley was a decent wrestler and a huge draw.

I remember back when he was receiving a big push with the McMahon-Umaga feud, the IWC was criticizing that he's a poor worker that always botches his Lesnar-rip-off moves. Right now though, we just realized that he's not that bad as compared to the guys we have now.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Unpopular? Hmm. Wrestling shows only need "decent" wrestling with a few spots here and there. Storylines and promo ability are vastly more important to the product. That said, it's always good to some great in-ring technicians able to carry long matches out with anyone when needed. 

Someone will chime in with _"It's a wrestling show!"_. No, it's an entertainment show.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I hate the brand extension aka "Super Show" and that's the main reason why SmackDown is useless and is just a filler show now.

Trish Stratus and Lita look amazing for their age but not as good looking as they looked back in the day (the early 2000s up until they left).


----------



## Latex0r (Jan 24, 2012)

dolph ziggler doesn't have the voice for talking
cody rhodes needs a new look, he looks boring (don't know if anyone disagrees lol)


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

I think Vickie is great

I honestly dont understand Ryback, i find him boring, predictable. I don't know how you can have a guy headline a PPV and be a potential future world champion who has only said two phrases over and over again since his debut. 

I hate Sheamus, i cant stand him. Id rather another 5 Cena reigns than that ranger goofball fill up my screen.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Here's a big one for me that I didn't mention earlier: The "Attitude Era" was more bad than good & did more harm to the industry as a whole than people ever acknowledge or will admit. There were some good, memorable moments, for sure, but the bad far outweighed the good. Basically when anyone on a forum says that the Attitude Era was the best era ever in wrestling, I pretty much disregard all of their wrestling opinions & chalk them up to either not knowing shit about wrestling (certainly the history) or them being really young (despite us now being over a decade removed from that era).

Man, actually, come to think of it, that makes me feel really old.


----------



## Evil Neville (Oct 2, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Here's a big one for me that I didn't mention earlier: The "Attitude Era" was more bad than good & did more harm to the industry as a whole than people ever acknowledge or will admit. *There were some good, memorable moments, for sure, but the bad far outweighed the good.* Basically when anyone on a forum says that the Attitude Era was the best era ever in wrestling, I pretty much disregard all of their wrestling opinions & chalk them up to either not knowing shit about wrestling (certainly the history) or them being really young (despite us now being over a decade removed from that era).
> 
> Man, actually, come to think of it, that makes me feel really old.


Oh my fpalm


----------



## xxbones88xx (Sep 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Here's a big one for me that I didn't mention earlier: The "Attitude Era" was more bad than good & did more harm to the industry as a whole than people ever acknowledge or will admit. There were some good, memorable moments, for sure, but the bad far outweighed the good. Basically when anyone on a forum says that the Attitude Era was the best era ever in wrestling, I pretty much disregard all of their wrestling opinions & chalk them up to either not knowing shit about wrestling (certainly the history) or them being really young (despite us now being over a decade removed from that era).
> 
> Man, actually, come to think of it, that makes me feel really old.



That is most defintly a unpopular opinion a extremly unpopular opinion


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

. The attitude era, although great at the time, has hindered progress in the long term and left older fans desensitized to violence and profanity meaning that the current product is being held back, not only due to its content (but that is still a factor- not letting WWE off the hook here) but by its older audience who only want it to be reminiscent of the attitude era, even though social attitudes have changed and it would not be viable in the 21st Century. (before anyone bitches, I grew up with the AE and LOVED The Rock as a child but in retrospect I think its hindered the future)

. I like romance story lines - its firmly rooted in reality, however I don't like it when it becomes 'weird' and pervy, then it gets awkward to watch.

. there is still sexism in the WWE and the fans do not help one bit.

.Ryback is an accident waiting to happen

.I hate Brock lesnar...I hated him in 02 and I hate him now

.I think BA Star is a good idea, just as long as it stays out of storylines or live events. With so many suicides linked to bullying it needs to be addressed...(however I don't like how its a political ploy by Linda rather than a genuine sentiment)

.I like Ryder...he's charismatic....WWE ruined him and had the chance to build a top midcard face that could have been main event caliber somewhere down the line. 

.I don't like the "wrestling vs entertainment" debate- both are equally important, neither side takes precedent. its about merging the two in a cohesive fashion.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Eddie Ray said:


> . The attitude era, although great at the time, has hindered progress in the long term and left *older fans desensitized to violence* and profanity meaning that the current product is being held back, not only due to its content (but that is still a factor- not letting WWE off the hook here) but by its older audience who only want it to be reminiscent of the attitude era, *even though social attitudes* have changed and it* would not be viable in the 21st Century*. (before anyone bitches, I grew up with the AE and LOVED The Rock as a child but in retrospect I think its hindered the future)



Ok I admit nothing is going to top Foley falling off a cell but I am not 'desensitized'. The current product is fucking awful. We had the 3 stooges this year. What next? A special guest appearance from Barney the dinosaur? 

I dont mind toning down the violence so much. I grudgingly agree that chair shots should be banned, but swearing? 

How have social attitudes changed? Society isn't anymore conservative than it once was. Look at computer games like Manhunt. Back in the late 90s the most violent thing was a birds eye view GTA.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

hardysno1fan said:


> Ok I admit nothing is going to top Foley falling off a cell but I am not 'desensitized'. The current product is fucking awful. We had the 3 stooges this year. What next? A special guest appearance from Barney the dinosaur?
> 
> I dont mind toning down the violence so much. I grudgingly agree that chair shots should be banned, but swearing?
> 
> How have social attitudes changed? Society isn't anymore conservative than it once was. Look at computer games like Manhunt. Back in the late 90s the most violent thing was a birds eye view GTA.


I wasn't refering to the swearing, more the sexist and homophobic attitudes banded around at the time. It was quite socially regressive and has made wrestling seem, even today, as a '******* thing'.

I said that the current product is not off the hook. its still largely their fault, PG TV can still be good but they have so far failed at it.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay, here's one for you.
Luchadors suck.
Why? Okay, let me tell you why. When a Luchador wrestles in an American promotion, his promos consist of broken English or actually just speaking Mexican. It's not funny, it's not 'cool' and it just pisses me off.
No Luchadors seem to have any sense of the showmanship in the wrestling business. _Wearing a colourful mask is not a gimmick when the rest of your buddies ALL wear colourful masks_. Oh, this guy is a face and his gimmick is that he wears a mask that his grand-daddy passed down and here's a guy with another mask that his great grand-daddy passed down. Boring, tired old shit.
And their matches, dear fucking God, high spot after high spot with no ability to tell a real story.

Look at Mysterio. The guy is a joke. He can't speak, when he tries he comes across like a child. And what's fucking hilarious is that the commentators seem to treat him like a child, acting as if his small stature makes him a 'little man'. It's just bizarre when you consider that he's this middle aged family man and they play him up as some hyperactive retard.

No promo ability, aversion to selling and only marketable because of racial demographics and the fact that kids like bright colours.
Mysterio embodies everything that's cheap and worthless about Mexican wrestling. He's a joke and damn near every single Luchador is a joke too.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Randy Orton still sucks megaaaa balls.


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

* I think Kane has always been a more interesting character than Undertaker, while Undertaker has always been better in ring.
* I think Layla is a but-her-face.
* If the divas were actual female wrestlers i'd want them in matches against men. Like Karma and Chyna. 
* WWE 13' looks like a late PS2 title or at best an early 360/PS3 title. 
* The Walls of Jericho is a better move than The Code Breaker. 
* I think Cena is holding WWE back. If he took 6 months off there'd be pushes left and right. 
* Whenever Goldberg smiled I always thought he looked like a toothless hillbilly from old westerns.
* WWE 13's roaster sucks. Who the Hell are A.E Edge and Christian going to defend their titles against!? 
* Right to Censor should come back for a one off episode, get on mic and say "lolz looks like we won, k, bye" and walk off laughing.


----------



## isthisit (Oct 26, 2012)

Smackdown is woeful


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Aloverssoulz said:


> * WWE 13's roaster sucks. Who the Hell are A.E Edge and Christian going to defend their titles against!?


 Not true. You can still use them to face the APA, Brothers of destruction, Legion of Doom, Too Cool, New Age Outlaws and etc.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

Eve is the ugliest Diva in the WWE at present.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Why are people blaming WWE for desensitizing people to violence and swearing? fpalm

Pretty much any rated R action movie is worse, and more people watch those than Raw.




MikeChase27 said:


> CM Punk is stronger than Ryback.


That's not even an opinion, it's a false statement.


----------



## ibkyjo (Aug 6, 2012)

Not sure if this was said or not as I did not read all 28 pages.

Kurt Angle is in top 3 best performers of all time. Along with HBK


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos (Dec 15, 2009)

> That's not even an opinion, it's a false statement.


Maybe he was referring to mental strength 8*D


----------



## OldschoolHero (Sep 1, 2008)

I liked the idea of the nwo 2000. It was nwo with more attitude. I think Goldberg shouldve turned heel though. Yeah I said it. Have him wipe out Bret and put the belt on wcws biggest force, goldberg. No one can stop him and hes in the enemy group now? Wouldve made for great tv. Imagine, Red/Yellow Hogan vs Goldberg, gets his ass kicked. Meantime, build up Booker T as a long shot. He wins the belt eventually.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

I can't stand Cody Rhodes and have no idea what the IWC sees in him.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

bumpin this thread(because I'm bored).


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Despite the theories by a lot of you armchair bookers, Punk's entire Title reign HAS mattered from day fucking one.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk is painfully boring and hasn't cut a decent promo in over a year.


----------



## Mike Hero (Nov 15, 2012)

I personally think Punk looks sloppy in the ring. Granted I like the guy hes a good wrestler and a great worker. He just lacks the crispness Ziggler and D Bry has.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

The problem with today's WWE product isn't the fact that it's PG, it's due to the fact that there's poor booking and writing!


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Eve is the ugliest Diva in the WWE at present.


You must be fucking kidding me.


----------



## Comrade Chico (Nov 8, 2012)

AJ Lee segments give me nosebleeds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I actually enjoyed the Bret Hart/HBK WM 12 Iron Man match. Yes, the first 5-10 minutes got off to a slow start because they were conserving themselves for the rest of the match. But this was the first Iron Man/ 60+ minute match in WWF or WCW in quite some time. It was a completely different era from the Flair 60 minute matches in the NWA in the 80s. They were feeling themselves out for those first 5-10 minutes and it hurt the match to a certain degree, but overall, I still enjoyed the crap out of it and would give it anywhere from **** to ****1/2. If they just had a regular match, say 30-40 minutes since it was the main event of WM, it probably would have been *****, as it would have cut out the restholds at the start of the match.

As someone who is a big fan of both Chris Jericho and CM Punk, their feud and WM match really disappointed me, earlier this year. I think them going the way of having such a strong focus of Jericho mocking CM Punk for being straight edge was a mistake. I think they should have incorporated that to a certain degree, but not have it be the main focus of the feud for consecutive weeks on Raw. Jericho pouring beer on Punk and breaking a beer bottle over Punk's head in consecutive weeks was predictable, stale, and boring. Both were capable of so much more. 

And the match itself, I was just expecting better. It was at least decent, but taking into account who both of these guys are and what they are capable of in the ring, and the fact that it was WM, I just can't believe they couldn't have done better than that. I was very much looking forward to this feud and match early in the year and was left very unfulfilled afterwards.

I think Dusty Rhodes gets off easy for his booking. He was a terrible booker and doesn't get as much criticism as I think he should. He played the political game just as much as some of the most criticized people in the business, yet he doesn't seem to get as much criticism as they do, for some reason. The "Dusty Finish" that he had Flair finish so many of his 60 minute masterpieces with dearly hurt the NWA in the long run and frustrated long time NWA fans. After awhile, it also hurt Flair's runs with the title as pretty much everyone and anyone was able to predict how a Flair match was going to end. Lets not even get into his WCW booking in the early 90s and Steve Austin's ECW promos imitating him. Oh yeah, and the fat fuck is over-rated in the ring and on the mic with his awful lisp. Fuck Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I don't care for Brock Lesner and Batista both of which are vastly over rated. I just dont get the hype the IWC have for these guys other than they are just pumped up big men. They are just all round average their matches don't do anything for me and Brock Lesner and Undertakers feud was just boring to get into. I still to this day dont get the IWC's fascination for them and the fact they want them to keep coming back. I just think the WWE is better off if they neve returned... 

I know that has to be an unpopular opinion


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Rock sucks in the ring.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I actually enjoyed the Bret Hart/HBK WM 12 Iron Man match. Yes, the first 5-10 minutes got off to a slow start because they were conserving themselves for the rest of the match. But this was the first Iron Man/ 60+ minute match in WWF or WCW in quite some time. It was a completely different era from the Flair 60 minute matches in the NWA in the 80s. They were feeling themselves out for those first 5-10 minutes and it hurt the match to a certain degree, but overall, I still enjoyed the crap out of it and would give it anywhere from **** to ****1/2. If they just had a regular match, say 30-40 minutes since it was the main event of WM, it probably would have been *****, as it would have cut out the restholds at the start of the match.
> 
> As someone who is a big fan of both Chris Jericho and CM Punk, their feud and WM match really disappointed me, earlier this year. I think them going the way of having such a strong focus of Jericho mocking CM Punk for being straight edge was a mistake. I think they should have incorporated that to a certain degree, but not have it be the main focus of the feud for consecutive weeks on Raw. Jericho pouring beer on Punk and breaking a beer bottle over Punk's head in consecutive weeks was predictable, stale, and boring. Both were capable of so much more.
> 
> ...


Whilst I can't agree with Dusty being shit on the mic because he has a lisp(not his fault man) I do agree people seem to overlook his attrocious booking. You can't even blame it being a long time ago because his TNA run was also horrific.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

I preferred Kane unmaked


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SandyRavage said:


> Whilst I can't agree with Dusty being shit on the mic because he has a lisp(not his fault man) I do agree people seem to overlook his attrocious booking. You can't even blame it being a long time ago because his TNA run was also horrific.


Ha, I don't think Dusty sucked on the mic because of his lisp, although I can see how it came off that way. I just think he sucked, period.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of Tensai.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


> I'm a huge fan of Tensai.


Now this is something nobody expected from you.


----------



## Lord_Tensai_Mark (Apr 18, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> Now this is something nobody expected from you.


It feels good to get it out there.


----------



## Rugal 3:16 (Dec 6, 2004)

here are ones I heard (but not necessarily agree with.. or at least to such ridiculous extent)

Bret Hart's Whining is worse than Chris Benoit Murdering his family and anyone who disagrees is wrong.

Bret Hart is a worse lunatic than ultimate warrior (In some instances i agree but not always)

Bret Hart is a worse power monger than Hulk Hogan

Bret Hart is a worse prick than Shawn Michaels

Bret Hart deserves another unfortunate instance (i definetely disagree with this though) 

Bret Hart fans are stupid and anyone who disagrees is wrong (I disagree so that makes me stupid  )

Bret Hart's Daughter deserves to be raped (Ridiculous IMO)

Bret Hart is an Abomination to Humanity and should have been Euthanized the moment he was born (looks like trolling)


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Edge is the epitome of an average wrestler and actually kinda sucked for pretty sizeable chunks of his career. He is awful at acting like a psycho and when his eyes bug out of head and he pushes his hair back and shoves his bottom row of teeth forward I feel embarrassed to even watch it.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> The problem with today's WWE product isn't the fact that it's PG, it's due to the fact that there's poor booking and writing!


This is not unpopular, only fucking idiots think that it's because it's PG.

Cena's still a solid, reliable worker who can work the mic and still hold a portion of the crowd in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

If WWE has no problem with mentioning and promoting Mike Tyson ,a *CONVICTED FELON AND RAPIST*, then they should have no problem with mentioning and promoting Chris Benoit.


----------



## VinceKennedyMcMaho (Nov 16, 2012)

Daniel Bryan has ruined Kanes image


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Lord_Tensai_Mark said:


> I'm a huge fan of Tensai.


lol, I'll admit it, I'm a fan too. They've given this guy absolutely nothing to work with since Laurenitis was taken off TV, but when he first came out, I thought he was fun to watch. Hate him or love him, but spitting the mists into Cena's face followed by the chokebomb was sick. Don't really see twists like that on TV much.


----------



## wrestling immortal (Dec 14, 2011)

im enjoying the other company better this year compared to wwe, i only watch raw and tna though, havent seen smackdown in ages.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Chris Jericho is the world most charismatic human being.
Vince McMahon is the GOAT


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

2012 Cena > 2005, 2007 and 2008 Cena.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Punk's title reign is one of the best in WWE history, match quality wise at least.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Punk's title reign is one of the best in WWE history, match quality wise at least.


 Agree. His match with Ryback wasn't horrible. It was a good match, actually. Good story telling from both guys.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The Ryback match was by far the worst of his reign.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> The Ryback match was by far the worst of his reign.


 Yeah obviously. Punk's matches with Jericho, Bryan, Cena and Ziggler were way above the Ryback match. Still, not a bad match IMO.


----------



## ScareCrow91 (Sep 5, 2012)

Jack Swagger isn't as bad/boring as people say he is
Tensai isn't bad either 
People need to stop shitting on Cena for everything he does simply because he's Cena
I don't like Ric Flair and find him annoying
Michael Cole is a good announcer


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

I like Michael Cole as an announcer
I like Sheamus and don't think he is as bad as people think he is
Although I'm a fan of both, I think Christian is better than Edge
I don't think Dean Ambrose will be that big in WWE
I want Ryback to win the WWE Championship at Survivor Series


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

CM Punk doesn't deserve his title reign.... in fact I would fire him and bring back Hardy... but that's okay because TNA has become better than WWE that sucks already. Shoot me. :gun:


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

2007 was better than any year in wrestling


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Hulk Hogan is one of the worst wrestlers in wwe history.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I like Tensai

I dont think Ambrose will be that big (Ohno will be a much bigger star)

Sheamus would be a great face of the company

Everything bar match quality has been poor during Punks title reign

Austin coming back for one more match wouldnt be as big of a deal as Rock coming back

ABA taker > 2004-present taker 

Benoit should be in the hall of fame


----------



## Jatt_RM8 (Jul 23, 2012)

R-Truth is entertaining.

Great Khali and Mark Henry should be in the spotlight more.

Rey Mysterio is one of the worst wrestlers to watch.

CM Punk's title reign has gone on far too long, he's getting boring/annoying now.

Rock-Cena II would be a disastrous decision.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I like Tensai's gimmick. Don't have any opinion on him as a wrestler.

I think the WWE product now is at the lowest point it has ever been. In history.


----------



## givexa (Nov 17, 2012)

triple h


----------



## Kenzhaze (Nov 10, 2012)

The Divas Championship belt looks like it came from Toys R Us... It's worthless and I want the WWE woman's championship belt back...


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

the Highlanders weren't that bad


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't stand Kane since they've ruined him after the attitude era


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I enjoyed the Kane/Cena/Ryder/Eve angle earlier this year.


----------



## Comrade Chico (Nov 8, 2012)

It is, fuck you.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I really like Sin Cara and I think people overreacts a hell lot about the botches.



xdoomsayerx said:


> Hulk Hogan is one of the worst wrestlers in wwe history.


Agree 100%.


----------



## blackage316 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hulk Hogan is the worst wrestler ever

WCW in 2000-2001 is better than current wwe

Austin's Heel Turn in 2001 was awesome

nWo is Overrated

ECW was the best promotion in the 90's

Mark Henry's heel turn was the best monster heel push in a long time

Christian is criminally underrated

John Cena does not suck


----------



## JustinChristine (Jul 11, 2011)

-MVP and Morrison were mainevent material
-Batista was one of the best powerhouses
-Christian sucks ass when he's a heel
-RTruth has mainevent potential
-Smackdown & TNA are shit
-Team Hell No was only awesome the first couple of weeks
-WWE will die in a few years
-Miz will be the most likely to save WWE


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

- christian is overrated.

- Cena>>>punk
-Umaga was awesome
-sheamus is a great wrestler and good mic skills.
-big guy wrestlers are necessary.
-i cant wait for punk to lose that title.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

~ Hulk Hogan is an awful wrestler..
~ CM Punk isn't as good as people make him out to be
~ Tyson Kidd needs a decent Midcard push.. Maybe even US Tile/IC Title challenger.
~ I like AJ


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ric Flair is boring in the ring. He's also annoying on the mic, a terrible over actor, and his "oversell" shit mixed with his boring matches makes the entire sport look like a joke, and takes away from the legitimate athletes that sometimes do jaw dropping things in the ring.

Do appreciate his passion for the business.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

- Alex Riley is better off as a face than a heel.

- There should only be one major title in the WWE, even if it means some of my favorites will never be a World Champion.


----------



## Yosihait (Sep 29, 2012)

Vince Russo and Clique are the best.

Bret Hart sucks ass.

Cena can be good.

Entertainment, storylines and good characters are more important then good matches.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Edge shouldn't be in the Hall of Fame. 
WWE Hall of Fame is a joke.
Miz is not as charismatic as people make him out to be.
Christian is overrated, face or heel.
Shawn Michaels is the GOAT


----------



## VinceRussoFanUK (Oct 13, 2012)

Vince Russo is a great booker.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

- I really don't care that much for *in Vince voice* RYYYYYBACK.
- Michael Cole has made VAST improvements as the play by play man and dare I say...I enjoyed his heel run. (minus that Lawler shit)
-I always thought and will think Test could have been a major star in the 'E.
- I haven't cared for Lesnar since his feud with Angle in '03.
- At times I find Cena's over the top corniness and general hamminess amusing.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark Henry's 'Hall of Pain' run sucked and was criminally overrated.


----------



## The Streak (Apr 5, 2009)

CM Punk isn't as good as Dean Ambrose, or Seth Rollins.


----------



## NeNe Leakes (Sep 18, 2012)

Who is CM Punk in this world? He's nobody.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Statements like "I watch wrestling for the entertainment, not the wrestling" and "It's not a wrestling show, it's an entertainment show" are some of the absolute dumbest and moronic things I have ever read. And this is the fucking Internet.

Wrestling = a form of entertainment. (yes, it's true!)

You'd be saving your ass a lot more if you said something like "It's not a wrestling show, it's a show ABOUT wrestling" or "I watch wrestling for the storylines and feuds, not necessarily the matches themselves". But stupidity reigns supreme.


----------



## JohnyCrown (Nov 14, 2012)

I didn't care much for the Attitude Era, bring me back the 80's gimmicky stuff any day.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

This thread is dumb. You're all dumb.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

- John Cena is the greatest WWE Champion of all time.
- Wade Barrett sucks and I'm glad that WWE is hesitant to push him
- Besides Austin and Rock , CM Punk has sold more merchandise (and his popularity level is higher) this past year to adult males than anybody from any year in WWE history
- Wannabe smarks are idiots for chanting "Cena Sucks" , as WWE visions this as a postiive thing. The correct approach would be to give him no reaction at all (although he damn well deserves a reaction
- Brock Lesnar's 22 PPV matches are better than 90 percent of other performer's PPV performances.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*Well not opinion, more of an unpopular question:

Who is this jobber [Dean Ambrose], and why do you lot over hype the shit out of him?* :side:


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> Mark Henry's 'Hall of Pain' run sucked and was criminally overrated.


Not saying much coming from a guy who has CM Punk in his sig & avatar



NeNe Leakes said:


> Who is CM Punk in this world? He's nobody.


Repped. CM Punk sucks


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

- The Team Hell No shit has got to stop. 
- Daniel Bryan looks terrible with that squirrel on his face. He can keep a beard, but trim the damn thing.
- I don't give a damn about Ambrose or Rollins. I'll actually LMAO if they're fed to Ryback like Maddox was.
- Big Show is a kickass heel on the mic.
- The Miz will be a great face and is one of the main reasons I watch Raw and SD regularly.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

The WWE's bad booking of Zack Ryder potentially cost them millions of dollars and a future main event star . He was outpopping pretty much everybody on the roster and WWE saw him as no better than a scrub like Santino. Everytime I think about it, it really pisses me off.

The guy is STILL a big Merch commodity , as WWE markets the SHIT out of him, but for some reason books him like trash.


----------



## chaos15 (Nov 20, 2012)

Matt hardy shouldve been a main event star


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

I actually really hate the current product, can't watch 3 hour raws geared towards 12 year olds, can't get into Dolph Ziggler and Rybeck. Feed me more is fucking dumb. 

Wrestling is currently in a dark, dark time.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

Big Show is one of the worst faces of all time, but as a heel, he plays a great boastful coward and Sheamus' feud with him is a lot better than Sheamus' feud with ADR, even though ADR is ten times more talented than Show in every way. Guess it proves that booking is everything.

Oh, and wrestling is no different than any other form of acting and shouldn't be treated differently by the fans, critics, media or those in the wrestling business themselves. The entire industry would be greatly benefited if wrestling schools taught Stanislavski alongside suplexes. And on the other hand, wrestling's involvement in cheap E! red carpet bullshit makes it look super bush league. If you're good at what you do, they'll come crawling to you, not the other way around.

Ryback was doomed from the start, in a lot of ways, he's a better worker than Goldberg, but his goofy name and stupid outfit and taunt just killed his chances. Goldberg, as awful as he was, succeeded because he had a real badass aura around him, he wasn't Hulk Hogan or Randy Savage, he was some big fucking scary jew with no first name and black trunks, not a goddamn walking action figure.


----------



## JJackson (Oct 21, 2009)

Lots of people despise Cena,i dont.He is the Hulk Hogan of today.The super babyface.Its a role that is needed and he does an amazing job at it.
Im not a fan of his but i dont dislike him for it either.He is a necessary evil(or good in this case)

Undashing Cody Rhodes was one the best heels at the time.I wish he kept that gimmick.Although he still one of my favorite wrestlers in WWE right now.

Brett Hart is one of the most overrated wrestlers in the business.

I dont care about Undertakers Streak at all.

Kane is actually a great comedy character 

I like Jerry Lawler


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

- The Sweet Chin Music issn't a good finisher for HBK. 
- Macho Man Randy Savage had horrible promos.
- Trish Stratus is the most overrated diva in history.
- Owen Hart was just a midcard talent.
- Daniel Bryan is annoying in a Zach Ryder way.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

-Ambrose is more talented than Punk. Better talker, more fun to watch wrestle, and plays a better character.

-Benoit is the best wrestler of all time. He's miles ahead of Bret, Flair, and HBK but few people are willing to admit that because of the murders.

-Austin was essentially Cena with swear words. As much as I loved it at the time, it's not hard to see now that he was Super Austin during his peak and a few people got held back that probably deserved more of a chance.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Rock ain't a SCSA, HHH or the Undertaker.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Seth Rollins is better than Dean Ambrose. I was more excited for Seth's debut than Deans. Although the mark outs by the dean fanboys made me laugh. xD


----------



## Peyote (Nov 20, 2012)

CM Punk is over rated and everyone on here seems to be in love with him. To quote Vince Mcmahon "Im not a CM PUNK kinda guy" I was far more comfortable seeing him as "im straight edge and im better than you" rather than "best in the world" because he can't hold jerichos jockstrap. Punk is great on the mic but his wrestling in wwe literally makes me Go To Sleep. Jericho is a better face and a better heel, better on the mic and a better wrestler. has a better look. I think CM PUNK deserves the title now but its taken a year to grow on me and the only reason i wanted him to win is because Cena was killing wrestling. Oh and cm punk as face is total crap and had to go. Have watched Punk since ROH and STILL think he has a long way to go.

As long as its not stale face cena im good..am glad they've got cena to the side and the title off him because when he inevitably whens it back i might wait an extra 5 minutes before i turn the channel instead of immediately.CENA needs to turn heel but who knows, all the children may drown in their tears. Hogan did it and it worked, Cena hasnt done it and it hasnt worked.

RAVEN should have never had to drop the US title after one night to goldberg, and Raven should have feuded with page for the world title

All the HHH haters need to realize HHH won the game of wrestling and will run the game of wrestling, good idea or not, not sure but he truly is the game now.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Is this Unpopular opinion thread, or "I'll just like something nobody else does, or dislike something everybody likes" thread.

In that case, Shockmaster is better than HBK.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Big Show is a better wrestler than most give him credit for. He can play a character to a tee and has great acting skills. He's no Mark Henry but his current World title run is good stuff.

Cena vs Laurinaitis from Over The Limit was a fun little match. It shouldn't of went on after the WWE title match but I thought it would of made a great Raw main event. Sometimes there is nothing more fun than seeing a face just terriorize a heel in a comedic way.

Shawn Michaels' god-awful acting ability stops him from being an all-time great wrestler. That and the lame comebacks.

The Attitude Era was mostly trash and I can't really recall many great matches from 98-99. I'm sure it would of been fun to watch one or two Raws from 1998, but I bet it would of got old quick.

Bobby Roode is know as the 'It Factor' but that is very far from the truth. Guy is as dull as shit and a charismaless drone.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

Cactus said:


> Bobby Roode is know as the 'It Factor' but that is very far from the truth. Guy is as dull as shit and a charismaless drone.


True this. I just couldn't get into his character no matter how hard I tried. He's just dull and bland from every aspect. Awesome theme though.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

* The AJ/Kane/Punk/Bryan storyline or as I refer it the "Summer of AJ" storyline until a week before MITB was the storyline of the year.

* AJ is one of the best aspects of WWE today (there I said it).

* Jericho's run was actually a success because he did what he intended to do and that's put people over.

* Punk/Jericho storyline was mostly great.

* Show's title reign has been pretty entertaining so far.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Peyote said:


> RAVEN should have never had to drop the US title after one night to goldberg, and Raven should have feuded with page for the world title


As a huge Raven fanboy I approve of this.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

- Sting/Flair from COTC is better than any Flair/Steamer and Flair/Funk match
- Mr. Perfect is BY FAR the best character in WWF/E history
- 90% of WWE's post 2006 "epic matches" completely suck, and IWC bots overrate them massively
- WWE's best in-ring stuff comes from their weeklies, they're less pretentious there
- Chris Benoit was the best WWE babyface in 21st century
- Eddie Guerrero's character work (heel/face) was annoying
- Dolph Ziggler is a midcarder for life


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Crusade said:


> * The AJ/Kane/Punk/Bryan storyline or as I refer it the "Summer of AJ" storyline until a week before MITB was the storyline of the year.
> 
> * AJ is one of the best aspects of WWE today (there I said it).
> 
> ...


Agreed. For the most part, it sounded like he had total control over what he did, and he came back for the sole purpose of putting over Punk at Mania. Mission accomplished. I liked this last run of his, even though the storyline reason for his exit made little to no sense. AJ just all of a sudden decides to put Jericho's contract up? Uh......OK. Not a complete Vince McMahon "Let's just get this over with" move at all.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't think this is an unpopular opinion, likely just one that's unheard of, but 2002 was the absolute best and perhaps most historic year in the WWE.

From the moments...

- HHH return at MSG
- Mr. Perfect returning at the Rumble
- nWo debut at NWO (taste the irony)
- Rock/Hogan match made
- Brand extension
- Return of Eddie Guerrero
- Hogan wins another World Title
- Lesnar's fast rise to main event stardom
- Return of Shawn Michaels
- Stone Cold's walkout
- Eric Bischoff debuting in the WWE
- Elimination Chamber created

To the matches...

- The 2002 Royal Rumble
- Rock/Hogan at Wrestlemania
- RVD/Guerrero Ladder match on Raw
- Taker/Angle/Rock at Vengeance
- Rock/Brock at Summerslam
- HBK/HHH at Summerslam
- Taker/Brock at No Mercy
- Benoit/Angle vs Edge/Mysterio at No Mercy
- Elimination Chamber match at Survivor Series

2002 had it all. Historic moments, great rivalries, and excellent matches. No other year comes close, in my view.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Stone Cold and The Rock are both very good workers (despite Rocky's embarrassingly shit Sharpshooter).

Chris Jericho's 2008 heel run was better than anything he's done before or since.

Scott Hall would've been better than Triple H if he didn't let his demons fuck his career up.

Kevin Nash is more boring than most of these small guys he hates.

Booker T and DDP both have legitimate top 10 claims, taking their WCW runs into account.

Undertaker's act has worn thin over the years, and the streak should've been broken by an up-and-comer years ago. Now it'd be dumb for a new guy to end it, after the matches with HHH and HBK.

Orton is one of the best workers in the WWE today, and has pretty solid charisma/mic skills. He's just a bad face.

Jake Roberts is the greatest mic worker of all time.

Wade Barrett's ring skills are fine. He just keeps getting saddled with stupid movesets.

And finally, the least popular:
Tensai is a good wrestler. His run flopped due to A. getting stuck with a horrible moveset, B. very, very poor handling of his character, it's like they thought up 1/3rd of his gimmick and then stopped, and C. no mic time whatsoever. It didn't help that they ignored the "Albert" chants and hoped they'd stop on their own. Not that I think he deserves a giant push or a world title, but his matches in Japan were fine.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm a fan of Sin Cara (though I understand he has a LOOONG way to go in WWE)

But with that said, I am NOT a fan of Team ReySin. I don't think it's going to help Sin Cara in the long run. Long explanation for another day.

Antonio Cesaro is just as boring as ADR. 

Beth Phoenix should have surpassed Maryse's Diva's title reign record.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Joey Styles wasn't good.


----------



## RoseCityRocker (Nov 20, 2012)

HBK isn't in the Top 5 GOAT


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Yeah1993 said:


> Joey Styles wasn't good.


I'm with you on that one. Started off well in ecw but became far too hammy


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

DegenerateXX said:


> - The Team Hell No shit has got to stop.
> - Daniel Bryan looks terrible with that squirrel on his face. He can keep a beard, but trim the damn thing.


Agreed. Bryan generates massive go away heat from me, I find him that obnoxious.

That's the last I'll say in this thread, some other peoples' opinions are irritating me, but then again, this would be the place to irritate them.


----------



## RoseCityRocker (Nov 20, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is the best thing in WWE right now besides Punk/Heyman, no idea what you're talking about.

I DO NOT HAVE A GOAT FACE!!!!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Punk/Heyman could be the greatest wrestler/manager tandem EVER.... Only Flair/Heenan come to mind as competition (pretty awesome competition actually).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

-Hogan should have beat Rock at WM18


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Smackdown Elimination Chamber match from this year should be a MOTY candidate


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

team hell no is no longer funny,as much as i like kane and daniel bryan it just became so repetitive really quick with the whole im the tag team champions thing


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Australian said:


> team hell no is no longer funny,as much as i like kane and daniel bryan it just became so repetitive really quick with the whole im the tag team champions thing


Couldn't agree more. It was cute at first the whole "Im The Tag Team Champions" but fuck is it annoying now. Do we really need these two still arguing after 2 months


----------



## skeenz (Dec 22, 2011)

Every time this thread starts again, I just have to come in here and say......

BRET SCREWED BRET!


----------



## RoseCityRocker (Nov 20, 2012)

skeenz said:


> Every time this thread starts again, I just have to come in here and say......
> 
> BRET SCREWED BRET!


And as I'm sure you're told each time you say it.... you are incorrect


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

Kaitlyn has the body of a Teletubby


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Shawn Michaels IS the show stopper.... but only because he stopped me from watching the show.

Mark Henry is the best monster heel EVER.

The Rock should be able to come back when he wants where he wants as he is bigger than wwe and the company needs him more than he needs them.

I would give vickie one (ashamed to admit it as she is horrid but i still would)

Cody Rhodes is holding Damien Sandow back


----------



## ShowHBKStopper (Nov 18, 2012)

Austin is overrated: He only became so big bc of his feud with Vince and w/o that character he wouldve never been as hot. People give Hogan crap for being such a politician but Austin was just as bad, prob even worse.

Taker streak blows: Hes only beaten 2nd rate names like HBK/Flair/Triple H, hes never beaten any guy who was the "face of the company" for a periord of time like Austin/Rock/sadly enough Cena. 

Triple H only married Steph for positioning: Sure shes hot and prob a nice women but lets get real her last name was what attracted Triple H to her the most. Im sure he loved her and there kids but his obsession with wanting to be a top guy was sick, he wouldve sold his soul if he had to.

Flair sucks: He was only the top guy when Hogan wasnt around. People claim he "made" stars, like who? The only person he ever "made" was Sting, then Sting became the top guy of WCW for almost all of the 90s.

The Rock is the GOAT: Austin won his first title at 33, Rock retired at 30. If he never left he wouldve shattered every record and been the most loved star in history specially by Vince. For him to reach the elite level of Hogan/Austin without politics is the most amazing feat in wresting history given how much those 2 used.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

People really, really overrate how many good/great wrestlers came from Canada. I've seen some say Canada's produced the best wrestlers out of everywhere and that is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Fabulous Kangaroo said:


> Kaitlyn has the body of a Teletubby


That made me laugh










It's rare that someones hips, shoulders and chest are all the same width.


----------



## RoseCityRocker (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah1993 said:


> People really, really overrate how many good/great wrestlers came from Canada. I've seen some say Canada's produced the best wrestlers out of everywhere and that is absolutely ridiculous.


Because 4 of the best in-ring technicians of all time are Canadian(Bret Hart, Owen Hart, Chris Jericho and Chris Benoit). Frankly in my opinion those are the 4 best, only non-Canadian to compete with them is Kurt Angle.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I love the Harts and Benoit, but Jericho really isn't up there. Even with those three, if you take a US state like Texas alone, Terry Funk, Stan Hansen and Eddie Guerrero are all better than both Harts and Benoit. Throw in other Texans like Dick Murdoch and Dustin Rhodes and it's a wash. That's only one single state. Add in the other 49 and I don't see how it's a tiny itty bitty little bit even remotely competitive. 

I don't really like using the term 'ring technician' and I'm not 100% sure what people even mean by that, but neither of the Harts nor Benoit nor Jericho are better mat/submission/ground wrestlers from the best of what Japan or Mexico has to offer. I wouldn't say they're better mat wrestlers than an American like Bryan Danielson either.


----------



## RoseCityRocker (Nov 20, 2012)

None of the people you named are better than the people I named, so I don't really know what to say. "In-ring technician" means how they perform moves in the ring, mostly making it look realistic. This is one of the reasons I don't rank HBK very high, he wasn't realistic in the ring, especially his selling. Bret is the best in-ring of all time, nobody could sell a beating like he could and he performed moves perfectly.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

RoseCityRocker said:


> None of the people you named are better than the people I named, so I don't really know what to say.





RoseCityRocker said:


> And as I'm sure you're told each time you say it.... you are incorrect



Ah yes, this is what this thread is all about...Disagreeing with unpopular opinions lol


Oh and my unpopular opinion I guess would be that I feel Ric Flair is nowhere near being the greatest wrestler of all time


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Randy Orton should be WWE Champion
Del Rio should feud with the Rock
Royal Rumble should be on national tv
WWE shouldn't do any shows overseas


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Gene_Wilder said:


> Randy Orton should be WWE Champion
> Del Rio should feud with the Rock
> Royal Rumble should be on national tv
> WWE shouldn't do any shows overseas


I would pay to see The Rock calling Del Rio a jabroni


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This will probably get me flamed but Chris Jericho is terribly overrated by the internet both on the mic and in the ring to me. He's nowhere near the level a lot of folks proclaim him to be imo.

Flame away lol.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Jericho is one of the best in history. 
Cena is not AS BAD as the fans make him out to be, he is just badly booked. He is an average wrestler, but his mic skills are amazing and he is very charismatic. The Rock and Austin are both just like Cena, they were simply given more freedom with what they could say, and that got them over.
Kofi Kingston is legitimately horrible and has no charisma. Chanting "BOOM BOOM" does not change that.
Sin Cara is terrible.
PG is not holding WWE back, only internet tough guys think the program needs to be TV 14 to be good. TNA is TV 14 and the IWC largely considers it terrible.
TNA has a much better roster than WWE, but their booking and creative team is even worse than WWE. Aces&8's, however, is a very good storyline.
Both of the Hardy Boyz were, are, and will always be horrible.
Goldberg was boring.
Khali was actually a really good monster heel.
Mr. Kennedy is terrible.
Rey Mysterio was okay, but only got pushed to the main event because of Eddie, and the crazy Mexican fan following who watched Smackdown.
CM Punk is good, but not amazing. He gets bland at times.
Sheamus sucks.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RoseCityRocker said:


> None of the people you named are better than the people I named, so I don't really know what to say. "In-ring technician" means how they perform moves in the ring, mostly making it look realistic. This is one of the reasons I don't rank HBK very high, he wasn't realistic in the ring, especially his selling. Bret is the best in-ring of all time, nobody could sell a beating like he could and he performed moves perfectly.


So Jericho & Owen are better than Stan Hansen? Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight.

Well at least you're in the right thread for having that dumb ass opinion, I guess!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

When it comes to in-ring work ....

Lesnar >>>>>>>> Rock/Edge 

:brock


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Lesnar blows Edge out of the water. I'd probably take the Rock over Brock but if Lesnar had more than two years and two matches he probably would have surpassed him. I have longevity troubles when deciding who's better than who. 



RoseCityRocker said:


> None of the people you named are better than the people I named, so I don't really know what to say. "In-ring technician" means how they perform moves in the ring, mostly making it look realistic. This is one of the reasons I don't rank HBK very high, he wasn't realistic in the ring, especially his selling. Bret is the best in-ring of all time, nobody could sell a beating like he could and he performed moves perfectly.


Yeah, they're better. Barry Windham is another Texan probably better than any Canadian as well. I'd definitely put him ahead of the Harts. Benoit feels close but I'm undecided. Stan Hansen was way more 'realistic' than the Canadians and I'm not trying to knock the Canadians because they are/were great. As for Michaels I would have Benoit and Bret definitely above him. Probably Owen as well, but I'm not sure. Even without Michaels there's still everyone I named plus Terry Gordy, Steve Austin, Tully Blanchard, etc. I'm not sure Michaels is even a top ten Texan.

I probably made five or six different points in that one paragraph. Hurray lack of enter button use~!


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

- HBK is the GOAT and I don't care if anyone agrees or not.
- Triple H is one of the best. Not Rock or Austin level, but he's much higher on the list than his dumbass haters think. 
- Chris Jericho has everything in the world going for him except for perhaps his smaller physique. He is easily one of the best.
- Spotmonkey is code for "wrestler I don't like" by internet geeks who are jealous that their favorites can't do what the supposed spotmonkeys can do.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

^^^So you think that "spot monkey" refers to the wrestlers people have a personal dislike for? C'mon. Athleticism, the set up for 'big match moments' and flashiness are an important dimension of pro wrestling, but not one that's to be solely relied upon.



RoseCityRocker said:


> None of the people you named are better than the people I named, so I don't really know what to say. "In-ring technician" means how they perform moves in the ring, mostly making it look realistic. This is one of the reasons I don't rank HBK very high, he wasn't realistic in the ring, especially his selling. Bret is the best in-ring of all time, nobody could sell a beating like he could and he performed moves perfectly.


What about Kurt Angle then? He struggles at times working with the concept of reality in pro wrestling.


----------



## RoseCityRocker (Nov 20, 2012)

-Skullbone- said:


> What about Kurt Angle then? He struggles at times working with the concept of reality in pro wrestling.


Are we talking old Kurt Angle or new Kurt Angle? I can't defend him once he went crazy from being addicted to pills, although he's still one of the best in the world when he's high out of his mind.


----------



## -Skullbone- (Sep 20, 2006)

RoseCityRocker said:


> Are we talking old Kurt Angle or new Kurt Angle? I can't defend him once he went crazy from being addicted to pills, although he's still one of the best in the world when he's high out of his mind.


Well, I'd say most portions of his career if I'm being honest. And I'm only talking about the in-ring aspect, not _actual_ reality. Haha.


----------



## FraserGray (Nov 22, 2012)

Undertaker shouldn't wrestle again 

The rock shouldn't be given the wwe title or face cena again

Punk and Bryan should be wwe champ and whc and unify at wrestlemania 30


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Wrestling won't be around in 20 years


----------



## phoenixpanesar (Mar 5, 2010)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> Couldn't agree more. It was cute at first the whole "Im The Tag Team Champions" but fuck is it annoying now. Do we really need these two still arguing after 2 months


Especially after Scott Steiner invented it!!

Mine - Rey is one of the greatest, but at the same time overrated wrestlers of all time - at the same time.

WWE should have bent over backwards to sign AJ Styles in 2002 after his dark match.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

The Rock shouldn't be wrestling for the title at Wrestlemania
This current era is not that bad.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

ADR v Randy Orton this weeks raw was excellent. They may not have much charisma between the two but they are well suited to each other in ring.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Personal problems aside, Jeff Hardy could easily be the face of WWE if he had stuck around/cleaned up.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

The Miz should have never turned face. Now he's doomed.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Disagree about saying that Ricardo Rodriguez it's more talented than Alberto Del Rio. Even though I don't like Alberto that much.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Punk should have dropped the title to Jericho at Extreme rules.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Triple H is a Top5 GOAT, the fact that he's filling the boss's daughter up with his love juice should not be used by people as a stick to beat him with.
Shawn Michaels is the greatest in-ring performer in the history of the business, especially after his comeback.
Chris Jericho was funnier on the mic than The Rock, barely.

:cole3


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

WWE shouldn't give up on Punk and they shouldn't give up on him beating Sammartinos record. A 6-7 year run would give the title much needed prestige.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

hardysno1fan said:


> WWE shouldn't give up on Punk and they shouldn't give up on him beating Sammartinos record. A 6-7 year run would give the title much needed prestige.


I think a one year title reign gives more than enough prestige to the title.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Batista should come back & take the title off punk


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I found face Batista quite entertaining.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

If the WWE keeps the path it's on, it's not going to be around in 10 years. Probably even less.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

The Rock coming back now and again has ruined a great legacy and he is now looking like an attention seeking twit who is taking opportunities from young up and comers which in turn ruins the long term interests of the product for a short term interest in WM buyrates. its moronic and the idea of The Rock being WWE Champion makes me already loathe the next few months, he hasn't earned it (you can't 'cash in', so to speak, past achievements, he already got his dues from them) and he won't be working house shows or all the RAW's leading up to WM, its a joke and i'm ashamed that there are people who are dull enough to buy into this sham.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Heel Batista was fucking hilarious!


----------



## ktyler92 (Oct 25, 2012)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Few more:
> 
> -Rock vs Cena match at Mania 28 was fucking awful.
> 
> -*Christian is more entertaining to watch than Edge*.


Said no one EVER!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

1. Bret Hart was TERRIBLE, absolutely TUUUURRRRRRBLE, I'd happily sit through an hour Heath Slater promo over watching a 20 minute Bret match. Worst there is. Worst there was. Worst there ever will be.

2. Alberto Del Rio is highly entertaining despite being given the laziest booking I've seen in recent memory, the guy makes it work, because he's great.

3. I don't mind Sheamus, even when he's corny as hell, just doesn't bother me.

4. Edge was better than Christian, and deserved to be pushed harder. I'm no Christian hater btw, he's one of my favourite ever wrestlers and he should be a multiple time WWE Champion, just Edge was better imo.

5. Machine Gun Kelly's Wrestlemania song was awesome. (The song, not his "performance" at Mania)


----------



## ktyler92 (Oct 25, 2012)

As a casual wrestling fan Brock vs Golberg was pretty entertaining


----------



## Slaytallica (Sep 28, 2012)

*Chest hair is sexy when it's braided*


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Cm punk is overrated.
WWE was better 10 years ago, now it's unwatchable


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Most you guys here, even his marks, could probably fck Punk up in a shootfight.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

Kurt should have retired in WWE. He ruined a great legacy.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

The musical performances at WM 28 were fine, I didn't mind them.


----------



## Slaytallica (Sep 28, 2012)

*I just want to tell you both good luck. We're all counting on you.*


----------



## AshleyAlves (Nov 26, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> The Rock coming back now and again has ruined a great legacy and he is now looking like an attention seeking twit who is taking opportunities from young up and comers which in turn ruins the long term interests of the product for a short term interest in WM buyrates. its moronic and the idea of The Rock being WWE Champion makes me already loathe the next few months, he hasn't earned it (you can't 'cash in', so to speak, past achievements, he already got his dues from them) and he won't be working house shows or all the RAW's leading up to WM, its a joke and i'm ashamed that there are people who are dull enough to buy into this sham.




Let me put the nail in the coffin as it pertains to Rock not "earning" a title shot and stealing the spotlight. 

WWE is a business and sole purpose is to generate revenue therefore guys who draw DESERVE better positioning then those who dont. 

Its so funny to me how PG fans try to blame the shortcomings of Punk/Cena on Rock bc newsflash he was gone for 7 years and what real stars has WWE made besides Cena which is a joke onto itself? Not to mention Rock has only worked 2 PPV since hes returned so what has Punk/other stars been doing all that time in between???? Punk was given the title and proved he cant draw, to be fair most of it is WWE fault bc they botched his momentum last summer to insure nobody overshadows Cena which was the stupidest thing theyve done post AE.

Punk beating Rock will only hurt him long term in the same way Y2J beating Austin/Rock in 01 hurt him. You cant build someone as an afterthought then have him beat the biggest star in modern history and expect him to be "the guy" or a big draw the next day. Now if Punk had been pushed to be the top guy or at least equal to Cena like Austin/Rock in the AE then i would be all for him beating Rock but the reality is hes not!!!!!! 

Rock getting the title will be the best thing thats happened to the title since it was on him/Austin in the AE. He will generate far more buzz and mainstream eyeballs if given the title than anyone else. The only real argument for why Rock shouldnt get the title is "but its not fair" which is silly bc you overlook the fact that WWE has made Punk an afterthought to Cena his entire run which is far worse than loosing 1 match to Rock.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Christian is average


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

- I firmly believe that The Rock was the John Cena of the Attitude Era: I look at the Cena Hate Threads circa 2005-2007 and things said about Cena were completely identical to the things that were said about The Rock circa 1999-2001. When I think about The Rock and John Cena's signature movesets, they are similar in that their finishers are slams (The Rock Bottom and The AA), they each have a submission hold (The Rock's Sharpshooter and John Cena's STF), they each have an attack move that gains a reaction from the crowd (The People's Elbow and The Five Knuckle Shuffle), they each have a set-up move for their signature attack (The Rock's Spinebuster and John Cena's Spinout Powerbomb), they each have their comeback move (The Rock with the Flying Forearm and John Cena with the Flying Shoulder Block). Lastly, they both got over due to their mic skills (The Rock in 1998/1999 and John Cena in 2003). 
- I enjoyed Stone Cold Steve Austin's heel run in 2001. I thought he was fucking hilarious.
- The way that Hulk Hogan was booked as the Superhero from 1984-1992 doesn't do him justice especially when you watch his work from Japan.
- I'm glad that Edge was pushed instead of Matt Hardy.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Sting/Flair from COTC is better than any Flair/Steamer and Flair/Funk match. Yeah.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Antonio Cesaro is the best thing going in WWE right now.


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

AJ is not really cute for me.


----------



## Swarhily (Jan 17, 2012)

pochepiller said:


> AJ is not really cute for me.


I agree, she sorta looks like a mule.


----------



## StonecoldGoat (Oct 21, 2012)

Cm punk Shoot Promo is nothing Special.


----------



## waveofthefuture (Dec 21, 2005)

no one cared about owen hart during his last run face it people he was in mid card limbo 

crash Holly was more over then Goldberg in 2000

attitude era was not as great as people make it seem

wcw was nothing but a hick company


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The steel cage match between Vince McMahon and Stone Cold at St. Valentines Day Massacre 1999 should have been the main event of WrestleMania 15 with the WWF title on the line. 

Chris Jericho's Undisputed WWE title win was a waste that could have been used for Triple H vs Stone Cold at WrestleMania X-8. 

I actually liked Jeff Jarrett's main event push back in WCW. He was pushed too hard though. Same goes for Booker T.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

There is no GOAT. It is impossible to proclaim.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Yoshi Tatsu must be pushed.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Y2J's 2001 UT run was a fucking disgrace and was a huge contributor to the fan exodus of 2001. People hated his whiney and pathetic heel gimmick that much. Oh and you cant blame that on poor booking its just Chris Jericho. Even he admits it.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Shawn Michaels, while amazing is overrated and is not the GOAT.




CM Punk and Daniel Bryan, if booked correctly could be this day and ages Bret vs Shawn



When booked correctly, Daniel Bryan is more entertaining then Bret Hart. Git at me.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Stooge22 said:


> When booked correctly, Daniel Bryan is more entertaining then Bret Hart. Git at me.


I totally agree with that and I wouldn't be surprised if a lot of other posters agree with that too.

Bret Hart wasn't no slouch. He carried some real hacks to serviceable matches but he was way too vanilla to be anything higher than 'good' for me. His very best matches were with guys much better than him like Owen Hart (There's an unpopular opinion right there) and Stone Cold. Bret really needed a great opponent to get turn that good match in a great one.

Bryan has worked with some terrible guys on the indy circuit in the worst possible conditions and his carrying ability is on par with Bret's but what makes Bryan such a better talent than Bret is how charismatic he is and can get great matches with any capable wrestler.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Considering Hart had awesome matches with Kevin Nash, Hakushi, Davey Boy and Yokozuna I don't see how Bret needed a great opponent to have that kind of match. He had awesome matches with WWF Curt Hennig too, who honestly as a heel wasn't very good. Has Danielson ever carried anybody the way Hart carried Diesel or Davey Boy? Which Danielson matches have a worthless/obviously inferior opponent who Dragon got a really great match out of? I'm not asking in a 'this has never happened' way, I'm asking in a 'I'm legitimately asking' way. OR SOMETHING.

Danielson > Hart is not crazy at all to me but Hart definitely did not need a great opponent.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Edge didn't win 11 world titles. The 'ultimate opportunist' gimmick won 11 world titles. Edge was just a fraud who happened to have all the stars allign in favour. He was lucky Chris Jericho sold Vince on the MITB. He was lucky that he got genuine heat for what he did to Matt Hardy. He was lucky that a writer came up with the ultimate opportunist gimmick and his super villain attire. He got lucky. Edge himself was just an average wrestler with awful mic skills and acting skills that should be considered a war crime. His psycho 'acting' involved bulging eyes and fondling his hair. Fuck that. I can do better acting than that. I have never seen a gimmick be so catered for. It's like the writers only focused on Edge. It was interesting the first time he did it but then it got old. Ok we get it he likes to attack opponents whilst they are down. Can you get this horrible actor off my screen? 

The guy is a complete fraud. If he didn't have so much luck he would have been released as a low mid carder being injury prone as he is.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

hardysno1fan said:


> Edge didn't win 11 world titles. The 'ultimate opportunist' gimmick won 11 world titles. Edge was just a fraud who happened to have all the stars allign in favour. He was lucky Chris Jericho sold Vince on the MITB. He was lucky that he got genuine heat for what he did to Matt Hardy. He was lucky that a writer came up with the ultimate opportunist gimmick and his super villain attire. He got lucky. Edge himself was just an average wrestler with awful mic skills and acting skills that should be considered a war crime. His psycho 'acting' involved bulging eyes and fondling his hair. Fuck that. I can do better acting than that. I have never seen a gimmick be so catered for. It's like the writers only focused on Edge. It was interesting the first time he did it but then it got old. Ok we get it he likes to attack opponents whilst they are down. Can you get this horrible actor off my screen?
> 
> The guy is a complete fraud. If he didn't have so much luck he would have been released as a low mid carder being injury prone as he is.


...Not to be confrontational or anything, but your username causes me to sense some bias.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Smif-N-Wessun said:


> ...Not to be confrontational or anything, but your username causes me to sense some bias.


Ok. Do you reject anything I said though? 

1) Edge was lucky with gimmicks and backstage stuff
2) Edge couldn't act in a porn film
3) Edge's character was a favourite for the writers and was highly maintained by them


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

hardysno1fan said:


> Ok. Do you reject anything I said though?
> 
> 1) Edge was lucky with gimmicks and backstage stuff
> 2) Edge couldn't act in a porn film
> 3) Edge's character was a favourite for the writers and was highly maintained by them


I agree with bits and pieces. Edge's "psychotic" fits weren't exactly Oscar-worthy performances, to say the least. While he was indeed a favorite for the writers after a certain point, he wasn't always. Looking back at the TLC matches and all his amazing work with Christian, as well as the Cena feud, I think he earned himself a main event run.

The parts I highly disagree with: his mic skills and ringwork. I'm sorry, but I consider the guy amazing in both categories. idk why one would dislike his mic skills, he's an absolutely incredible heel. He's not a ridiculous technician, but he's been in a lot of classic matches. Edge vs. Undertaker is in my top 5 favorite streak matches. Hell, I can't even think of any Edge matches I would consider thoroughly bad. Disappointing, maaaaybe, but not bad.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

The world titles need Daniel Bryan


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

The lack of respect I see in the internet towards HHH is ridiculous. Whether it will be idiots who mock him for his nose (what the fuck is wrong with his nose? tired of insecure people concerning their own looks) or idiots who claim everything was handled to him and he didn't deserve it. 

If HHH haven't proved himself as one of the greats than nobody has ever did either.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

hardysno1fan said:


> Edge didn't win 11 world titles. The 'ultimate opportunist' gimmick won 11 world titles. Edge was just a fraud who happened to have all the stars allign in favour. He was lucky Chris Jericho sold Vince on the MITB. He was lucky that he got genuine heat for what he did to Matt Hardy. He was lucky that a writer came up with the ultimate opportunist gimmick and his super villain attire. He got lucky. Edge himself was just an average wrestler with awful mic skills and acting skills that should be considered a war crime. His psycho 'acting' involved bulging eyes and fondling his hair. Fuck that. I can do better acting than that. I have never seen a gimmick be so catered for. It's like the writers only focused on Edge. It was interesting the first time he did it but then it got old. Ok we get it he likes to attack opponents whilst they are down. Can you get this horrible actor off my screen?
> 
> The guy is a complete fraud. If he didn't have so much luck he would have been released as a low mid carder being injury prone as he is.


Agreed with everything but the reason behind his push wasn't just the smackdown writers, but Vince who took a personal liking towards him. Hence the constant undeserved main event run post 06.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> The lack of respect I see in the internet towards HHH is ridiculous. Whether it will be idiots who mock him for his nose (what the fuck is wrong with his nose? tired of insecure people concerning their own looks) or idiots who claim everything was handled to him and he didn't deserve it.
> 
> If HHH haven't proved himself as one of the greats than nobody has ever did either.


Spot on


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Most of the PPL who spite shit at HHH didn't watch during 2000 or the HBK fued of 2002. They just repeat crap on the internet.


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

DwayneAustin, DAT SIG. :datass


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

Big show is underrated.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

1. Batista was awesome - especially his heel run in 2010 before he left. The dude was a true 'superstar' and that heel character was some of the best villain work I'd seen in WWE in over 10 years.

2. The Rock should not take the WWE Title off of Punk at the Rumble.

3. Miz is a joke. Always has been, always will be. The fact that he has main evented a Wrestlemania...and walked out the champion...is a disgrace. He's average at best on the mic and is a terrible ring worker who has zero credibility.

4. Daniel Bryan's 18 second match at Wrestlemania did more for his career than a 30 minute, technical master piece would have ever done.

...and this final one was more so a belief I had prior to Punk's heel turn on Raw 1000, and is definitely going to be unpopular, but...

5. If the Streak were to end, I think it should be Cena who does it. If it were to have happened, it should have been set to go down at WM 29, when Taker is going for 21-0. Cena cheats to wins, turns heel in the process, because "The One" as in the "1" in 20-1, and instantly becomes the top mega heel in WWE that they had been lacking for so long. 

My rationale is that The Streak is more precious than either of the titles at Mania, and Vince will never trust a young guy getting pushed to the moon again after Lesnar walked out on him. Cena is his most trusted guy, would have become the new monster heel that WWE has been lacking for YEARS, and would breathe new life not only into Cena's character, but the business as a whole moving forward. 

Taker is my all time favorite...and I am by no means a huge fan of Cena...but if (and when) Mark retires with that Streak in tact...it will be such a lost opportunity for the business and the disappearance of the last major thing that could really change the landscape of the WWE.

Hate away.


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin is overrated.
He is below Rock and Hogan's level of popularity yet WWE portrays him as the most popular professional wrestler of all time.
He is no#1 is every freaking WWE list when he shouldn't be.
He wasn't a bigger draw than the Rock.
He has mediocre mic skills.
He does the same freaking thing every time he returns.


----------



## Devereaux (Dec 11, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler needs to not reach main event status. Period.

Punk needs to not drop the title to Rock at RR.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The Undisputed championship belt needs to come back.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CM Punk vs Chris Jericho at WM 28 was the second best match on the card for me.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Punk/Heyman are not the highlight of Raw right now. The Shield angle is bringing intrigue into what would be another predictable and repetitive "respect" feud.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bobby Lashley > Ryback & Batista.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Rock is being over-rated in this forum.

Rock returned in 2004 against Evolution .There wasn't so much hype and the match took place in the first one hour at WM20.

Rock returns in 2012 to face Cena.Rock is being called the greatest.

What changed between 2004 to 2012 is his status has an actor has increased while he has not done anything as a pro-wrestler.

Guess people are judging him because of his popularity in films.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I enjoyed the Invasion angle even though I know it got butchered and had loads of potential.


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Rock is being over-rated in this forum.
> 
> Rock returned in 2004 against Evolution .There wasn't so much hype and the match took place in the first one hour at WM20.
> 
> ...


People considered Rock as the GOAT in 2002 itself,forgot Rock VS Hogan?The match was booked as who will go down in the history as GOAT,lol trolling attempt failed kid.
Austin has been overrated throughout his entire carrier,he copied Shane Douglas loud mouth gimmick and Sandman's beer drinking antics.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Had he shed weight and been in 2004 form, I truly believe Chris Harris/Braden Walker could've been something special in the WWE and not just a punchline.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The Attitude Era was pretty bad from a wrestling point of view.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryback is one of the best things WWE has going on right now.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hunico is overrated on this forum by some folk.

Probably not _that_ unpopular, tbhayley.

Oh, and the Jinder Mahal love. What the hell? The guy is trash.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Sam Knight said:


> People considered Rock as the GOAT in 2002 itself,forgot Rock VS Hogan?The match was booked as who will go down in the history as GOAT,lol trolling attempt failed kid.
> 
> Austin has being overrated throughout his entire carrier,he copied Shane Douglas loud mouth gimmick and Sandman's beer drinking antics.


Rock was booked to perform at the undercard at WM20.His acting career kept him relevant;otherwise he would as irrelevant in 2012 as Hogan and Austin.

You are the guy that credited Rock for WWF's victory in the Monday Night Wars and called Rock more popular than Superman,Batman,Spiderman etc.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

delete


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

ok here are mine

1. Buff Bagwell Should of been WCW champion 
2. Rey Mysterio vs Great Khali should of been rey's return feud in 2007 and he should win
3. PG is not killing the wwe product 
4. It would not hurt my feelings if undertaker lost a match cleanly at wrestlemania


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

While I agree that Triple H did bury Booker T at WrestleMania 19 and on the mic, I really don't think Booker T should have faced Triple H for the World Heavyweight title at WrestleMania 19 in the first place. It should have been either Kane or RVD who were very popular back in 2003. 

I love Punk and his WWE title reign has been a joy to see, but it's starting to get stale and I would be happy if The Rock did win the WWE title from Punk at the Royal Rumble which will most likely increase more interest going into WrestleMania 29. 

John Cena vs Shawn Michaels on Raw 2007 has to be the best match on free TV that I had ever seen. A close second is Bret Hart vs Chris Benoit in the Owen Hart tribute match on Nitro. Brock Lesnar and Kurt Angle's 60 min Iron Man match on Smackdown is overrated.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't get what's so special about Daniel Bryan, especially his matches in the WWE.
Don't think Ric Flair was that good.
Kassius Ohno has underwhelemed so far.
Out of all the bookers, I like Russo the best( If i had seen ECW, that might differ).
Vince McMahon can run wrestling to the ground if he wants because he has earned it.
Don't get why everyone hates Cena(stopped watching WWE from 2006, so missed most of his reigns. Might have gotten broing).
We need more segments and bits like those in AE and lesser midcard matches.
Strength and look of a wrestler matter to me, as well as the acrobatic ability. 
Mark for spot monkeys. Find mat wrestling boring.


----------



## marleysghost (Feb 27, 2010)

Daniel Bryan and Big Show look like a poor man's Stan Laurel and Oliver Hardy, except they aren't funny - just pathetic. It's a moronic story-line: 'Amish midget gets squashed by giant Brahma bull'.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

CM Punk on mic is as entertaining as HHH


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seth Rollins isn't bad on the microphone. He's better than JoMo and Jeff.


----------



## Bossdude (May 21, 2006)

BKsaaki said:


> CM Punk on mic is as entertaining as HHH


is that a complement or insult?


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

Tazz could've been an incredible asset to the WWE, and had his injury problems been less severe, I think he definitely should've had at least one strong reign with the WWE title.


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> The Attitude Era was pretty bad from a wrestling point of view.


Agreed making it over-rated to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DannySpeed (Dec 12, 2012)

I actually enjoy most of the segments/drama more then alot of the matches.

Bryan/Punk bore me now.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Ashley Massaro is the worst WWE Diva of all-time & she should have lost her Diva Search to Leyla Milani.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

BKsaaki said:


> CM Punk on mic is as entertaining as HHH


I'm one of the biggest Trips marks on this forum (don't think anybody is CRAZIER about Trips than me, 4 or 5 equals... MAYBE Starbuck is crazier about him) and I can tell you that Punk >>> Trips on the mic. Punk is one of the best ever on the mic.


THERE'S AN UNPOPULAR OPINION.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

HitMark said:


> I don't get what's so special about Daniel Bryan, especially his matches in the WWE.
> Don't think Ric Flair was that good.
> Kassius Ohno has underwhelemed so far.
> Out of all the bookers, I like Russo the best( If i had seen ECW, that might differ).
> ...


Unpopular opinions indeed. We have a winner.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Hunico is overrated on this forum by some folk.
> 
> Probably not _that_ unpopular, tbhayley.
> 
> *Oh, and the Jinder Mahal love. What the hell? The guy is trash.*


wouldn't say thats an unpopular opnion, many think hes garbage.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yeah, true. There is a minority on here that seems to be convinced he's not. Which is odd, to say the least.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm convinced they're trolls.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Have to be. I got a new one:

Heath Slater is one talented cat.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Unpopular opinions indeed. We have a winner.


This is just the way I think.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Triple H deserved his world titles and he goes over people a lot less than people make out to be.

Mat wrestling is boring. Yes. I found Bryan vs Punk boring. BORING. Except for a few spots in the match. 

Shawn Michaels should have never retired. Yes, I know that he wanted his family. Fair enough.
Just wish he never left. 

CM Punk is kind of boring on the mic. 

Ric Flair wasn't a good wrestler.

Never really liked WCW. Ever. Sorry... just didn't get a good vibe.

Edge is up there with the greatest heels of ALL time. Disagree all you want, but when he talked, I listened close.


----------



## xx1trueking1xx (Dec 10, 2012)

Dolph ziggler is boring and should never win the world heavyweight champion


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> Mat wrestling is boring. Yes. I found Bryan vs Punk boring. BORING. Except for a few spots in the match.
> 
> Ric Flair wasn't a good wrestler.


Makes me glad to read it. See other poster, I am not so different. I am not the only one.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

How do you dislike "mat"/technical wrestling but enjoy Bret Hart?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

How is saying "Ric Flair is a bad wrestler" an opinion? That's just a factually incorrect statement. You can say that he didn't entertain you or that he wasn't fun for you to watch, but saying he's a bad wrestler is just wrong.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Exactly. 

Ryback is nothing special. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Walk-In said:


> How is saying "Ric Flair is a bad wrestler" an opinion? That's just a factually incorrect statement. You can say that he didn't entertain you or that he wasn't fun for you to watch, but saying he's a bad wrestler is just wrong.


Yep. No way one could claim Flair didn't know how to work a match/crowd/promo/storyline or anything involving the world of wrestling. b/c he was great at it. If not the absolute best. (that's more of an opinion, but you catch my drift)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

xx1trueking1xx said:


> Dolph ziggler is boring and should never win the world heavyweight champion


Wrong. :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler OWNS.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> How do you dislike "mat"/technical wrestling but enjoy Bret Hart?



Bret Hart was quick. He made a lot of reversals. Reversals are the best part of technical wrestling for me. Bret Hart never spent long parts of a match on the ground, locking in a head lock or chin lock.

Other poster is confusing fact with opinion.

I just said I, as of right now, don't think Ric Flair was that good. Of the older matches I have seen of him(watched another one yesteray) I am not impressed. Very boring and slow.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Dolph OWNS/


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

HitMark said:


> Bret Hart was quick. He made a lot of reversals. Reversals are the best part of technical wrestling for me. Bret Hart never spent long parts of a match on the ground, locking in a head lock or chin lock.
> 
> Other poster is confusing fact with opinion.
> 
> I just said I, as of right now, don't think Ric Flair was that good. Of the older matches I have seen of him(watched another one yesteray) I am not impressed. Very boring and slow.


Once again, how do you have a best part of technical wrestling if you claimed you find it boring? You're working both sides there. Plenty of Bret Hart matches I can think of where he regulated weardown portions of a match. One entire match was based on it. Iron Man vs Shawn Michaels.

How old? b/c the pace of Flair matches even for the 80's were often pretty frantic. Not being a fan is one thing. Not realizing the progression of wrestling over the years is another.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Hitmark's opinion is confusing rather than unpopular.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

I watched the iron man match. There were very small parts of it which were , you know, locks on the mat, most of it as high paced.
The ones of Flair I have seen were very slow.
Isn't a technical wrestler someone who hit moves realistically, and know how to work a match? I just think reversing moves is a part of that.
I just don't like that slowing down of a match via abdominal stretch, sleeper hold , headlock, etc even though I understand why they are important.
I'm 18 and have watched very little of Flair's matches from the 80's. MOst post 2000 but am not talking about that now.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

WWE should ban submission moves unless its the wrestlers finisher.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Stocking Filled w/HAYLEY JOY~! said:


> Yep. No way one could claim Flair didn't know how to work a match/crowd/promo/storyline or anything involving the world of wrestling. b/c he was great at it. If not the absolute best. (that's more of an opinion, but you catch my drift)


Ah...shit. I thought after I posted my comment that I would cause some shit.
Let me rephrase what I said.

Flair isn't a bad wrestler, but I felt his matches dragged on and on and were so tedious and boring, they just felt bad to me. Just not my style. Even then, I think he is a good wrestler, even though I dislike him for the reasons I posted, he was over rated in the ring. Not bad by any means, but not one pf the best like some people claim to be. Flair is not phenomenal in the ring. 

BUT. That is just the wrestling aspect of it, NOT his character.
Flair is great on the mic, as a manager, I liked his mannerisms in the ring, especially when he would get hurt or superplexed, and he would scream in pain. Great stuff.


----------



## syrusriddick (Nov 29, 2008)

I think the reason the debates here get so intense is most fans can't tell the difference between a wrestler and an entertainer. Sometimes you can have both but these days it's rare. 

Old school example Bret hart damn good wrestler but boring as piss to me ultimate warrior great entertainer couldn't wrestle to save his life and Sting was a good balance.

New school Wade Barrett hell of a wrestler given he has a competent opponent but his promos make Ortons look like a firework display on the 4th of July. 

On the opposite side we have Ryback he is exciting and entertaining as long as his matches are 4-7 mins long. But when there's any wrestling involved he is cringe worthy plain and simple. Also someone needs to find the bastard that thought it was ok to hand him a mic and put him out of his misery and if its the same guy that writes Cena's jokes excommunicate him first to make sure he goes to hell. 




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

I enjoy segments and promos more than matches


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

I really enjoyed the nEw-C-W at the beginning (around 07). It had a lot going for it even if it wasnt hardcore. The new breed v the originals was an interesting storyline. The only bad thing was Bobby Lashley being ECW champ. It just didn't feel right, even as someone who didn't watch ECW in its prime. Oh and also KellyKelly. But still it was good telly on the whole. It only really start going down hill when the originals and the new breed members started leaving WWE and ECW just became a C show with no identity. They even changed the theme music.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Ryback will be bigger then Cena


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I enjoy segments and promos more than matches


Amen to that!


----------



## ADC (Oct 17, 2012)

Flair wasn't a great scientific wrestler, he was more of a roughouse striker type. His offence was very basic.

WWE dropped the ball with Shelton Benjamin, Mr Kennedy and Finlay.

Dave "Fit" Finlay is one of the greatest pro wrestlers to have ever lived.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

ADC said:


> Dave "Fit" Finlay is one of the greatest pro wrestlers to have ever lived.


Finlay was fantastic. Excellent worker and a very entertaining character. I disagree with "one of the greatest", but I was a big fan.



hardysno1fan said:


> I really enjoyed the nEw-C-W at the beginning (around 07). It had a lot going for it even if it wasnt hardcore. The new breed v the originals was an interesting storyline. The only bad thing was Bobby Lashley being ECW champ. It just didn't feel right, even as someone who didn't watch ECW in its prime. Oh and also KellyKelly. But still it was good telly on the whole. It only really start going down hill when the originals and the new breed members started leaving WWE and ECW just became a C show with no identity. They even changed the theme music.


I actually agree with this tbh. I mean, I see why people took issue with it, seeing as how it was labeled as ECW and ended up being the complete opposite, but as a stand-alone show? It was pretty good at the beginning. They had some great young talent (CM Punk, Marcus Cor Von, Elijah Burke) and felt kinda refreshing. Then once everyone left, it basically became the equivalent of Superstars.

Which compels me to add another unpopular opinion: I think the original ECW was better than WCW. Might not be unpopular in the IWC, but most people I know look at me funny when I say that.


----------



## ADC (Oct 17, 2012)

The best era of WCW was pre-Monday Night Wars, before they started recruiting all the old ex-WWF wrestlers. Infact the best period of WCW was the early 1990's, before they started trying to be like WWF.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Reading all this makes me feel comforted. Although, since this is in posted in the unpopular opinions, it makes I am different in the way I think. Although, since this forum is made up of condescending smarks, in the wider context, when compared with the masses, the opinions popular here might in the minority.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

delete


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

TrentBarretaFan said:


> My unpopular opinions:
> 
> Current The Rock is not as good on the mic as he was before leaving.
> The Rock's ring skills are decent at best.
> ...


I think all of these are very popular.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

TrentBarretaFan said:


> Current The Rock is not as good on the mic as he was before leaving.


Not really unpopular, but I think that's cuz of the humanization of his character, not necessarily his mic skills.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Mae Young hand segment was awesome & so to was her other moments during the attitude era including her showing off her tits at RR2000


----------



## ADC (Oct 17, 2012)

^^ Perve!

Michael Cole is the best commentator in the WWE and one of the best in wrestling history. His career highlight was when he was a full on heel. What made him extra special was that he tended to be in the right.

Jim Ross is very overrated as a commentator and is mainly popular because he shouts and balls like a moron. Don West got critisized for doing what Ross does. Ross is one of the most overrated people in the wrestling biz.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

WWE should do away with tag team wrestling completely. Not just the whole tag team division, including the titles, and trying to slap together make-shift tag teams like Team Hell No, but the random tag team main events too.


----------



## ADC (Oct 17, 2012)

hardysno1fan said:


> WWE should ban submission moves unless its the wrestlers finisher.


Oh yeah, and how's that gonna work? In your fantast world, even from the word get go, when the bell rings, no lock up, no collar and elbow, not even a test of strength, plus not to mention how are guys meant to work a 25-30 minute match with no holds? GTFOutta here...


----------



## Fabulous Kangaroo (Aug 24, 2010)

hardysno1fan said:


> WWE should ban submission moves unless its the wrestlers finisher.


Yeah, that's just ridiculous.
How is a wrestler supposed to prove how tough he is if he's not 'fighting through the pain' to get out of a submission hold.
Plus, arm bars, wrist locks, hammer locks etc are essential setups for other moves and counters, without them there is no professional wrestling.

Anyway....
The Undertaker should have retired after last WM, I am dreading the thought of his next WM match.
He has had a great career and I am worried that my last memory of him will be a boring and embarrassing match.

They should give the following move a rest, it happens all the time and I am so bored with it.
Wrestler charges toward opponent who is in the corner and goes to deliver a shoulder to the stomach, opponent moves out of the way and wrestler slams shoulder into ring post.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL 

I just find submissions beyond boring. When was the last time John Cena tapped out? The last I remember is 04 against Angle. Submissions insult our intelligence. We know the guys aint gonna tap from a head lock. We know the 'guy' isn't going to tap out of anything. We know they are just taking a breather. It's boring. I also hate the way they spend minutes in a submission move and the way it's symbolised as not giving up. Sorry but it has nothing to do with choice. If somebody is twisting your ankle you are going to tap. It's like putting your hand on a stove. There's no choice about it you instinctively get the fuck away from the stove. 

I repeat: Get rid off submission unless its a finisher. Tell Randy Orton to stop fucking smoking and hit the gym. Maybe if the guys worked a little harder on their stamina rather than their biceps they may be able to go 5 mins without gassing.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

hardysno1fan said:


> LOL
> 
> I just find submissions beyond boring. When was the last time John Cena tapped out? The last I remember is 04 against Angle. Submissions insult our intelligence. We know the guys aint gonna tap from a head lock. We know the 'guy' isn't going to tap out of anything. We know they are just taking a breather. It's boring. I also hate the way they spend minutes in a submission move and the way it's symbolised as not giving up. Sorry but it has nothing to do with choice. If somebody is twisting your ankle you are going to tap. It's like putting your hand on a stove. There's no choice about it you instinctively get the fuck away from the stove.
> 
> I repeat: Get rid off submission unless its a finisher. Tell Randy Orton to stop fucking smoking and hit the gym. Maybe if the guys worked a little harder on their stamina rather than their biceps they may be able to go 5 mins without gassing.


I like your point of view. Submissions should only be used as finishers


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

DwayneAustin said:


> There is no GOAT. It is impossible to proclaim.


I actually agree.


----------



## Good Ol JR (May 29, 2012)

Submissions are a way for the wrestlers to take a breather


----------



## JasonCage (Nov 26, 2010)

I never really bought into Undertaker or Jake Roberts that much.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Triple H doesn't deserve the "bury" tag people put on him.

Batista was the most annoying champion when he just wouldn't lose as a Face.

Mason Ryan > Ryback.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I find Roman Reigns to be the guy in The Shield with the most star potential. He has also impressed me much more than Ambrose or Rollins.

Damien Sandow's gimmick is very good but it will not get him to the main event. He needs to evolve his gimmick.

Ryback should have won the WWE Title at Hell In A Cell. Since then, WWE has struggled to maintain his popularity.

Sheamus and The Miz are good faces and better off than they were as heels.

The majority of the IWC (I'm only distancing myself because I do not share this opinion) seem to think turning wrestlers heel is the answer to everything, yet a guy like Sheamus who people have wanted to be turned heel is obviously much better off as a face.

I reckon some members on this site like heels and hate faces because they think it's 'cool' to do so and these people also change their opinions on certain wrestlers totally depending on their heel/face status.

Wade Barrett has great potential but he is too boring to be a main eventer.

Guys like Barrett and Sandow are very good on the mic but are worshipped like Gods because they speak eloquently. But in truth there are others on their level including guys like The Miz and Cody Rhodes.

Randy Orton is currently the best wrestler in WWE, yes even better than the 'Indy darlings' so to speak.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I actually enjoyed John Cena's 380 day WWE title reign from 2006-07. He put on pretty great matches with Umaga, Shawn Michaels, and Bobby Lashley that year. I can understand if others didn't enjoy it as much though.

D'Lo Brown had the best entrance theme in the Attitude Era. 

I find Randy Orton to be bearable as a face than as a heel. Heel Randy Orton bores me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That's irrelevant said:


> I actually enjoyed John Cena's 380 day WWE title reign from 2006-07. He put on pretty great matches with Umaga, Shawn Michaels, and Bobby Lashley that year. I can understand if others didn't enjoy it as much though.


The GOAT.

Ok, but seriously I'm with you. I highly enjoyed it. Month vs Khali was blah. Not a fault on Cena. It's Great Khali. It would be bad with anybody.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I found heel Miz to be overrated and boring.


----------



## xxbones88xx (Sep 19, 2012)

not sure if they are unpopular opinions but here goes 

I hate face miz
I didnt have a problem with ryback until he was forced into the wwe title picture
I prefer roman reigns over ambrose and rollins
I miss american badass/big evil undertaker
I love team hell no
I think the usos should be getting the title shots rhodes scholars keep getting
and thats all I can think of right now


----------



## Shutthehellup (Sep 14, 2012)

- I think Bob Backlund is one of the all time greats
-Bruno Sammartino is greater than Rock and maybe even Austin
-Andre the Giant is the greatest big man of all time
-I loved to watch Corporate Rock and People's Champion but Hollywood Rock is over-rated,he relied too much on cheap heat
-John Cena is an all time great


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

^Your opinion on andre is spot on and is a popular one.


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

I liked heel Miz.
I LOVED heel Cole (his shitty jokes and constant interruptions had me laughing every week), and no this is not sarcasm.
Quality of CM Punk's work has declined, not sure if this is unpopular, seems to be 50/50 on this board.
I still love Team Hell No, people on this forum seem to want what they can't have then get bored of it after two weeks but I think they're great. They shouldn't be tag champs though, they should have lost the belts to PTP two weeks ago through fault of The Shield THEN placed in the 6-man tag match. 
Jeff Hardy needs to retire.
Bobby Roode is in the top three active workers in the business today.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Good Ol JR said:


> Submissions are a way for the wrestlers to take a breather


If they wanna do this, why doesn't one wrestler just hit the other with a blow and tell him to stay down, you know like till 7. Tell the referee to count slow and begin the count late. Meanwhile he can gesture to the crowd. If he is still tired, he can repeat what he did. I have seen this done. Sometimes would be down till 8. They do this less these days.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I freaking love Michael Cole. He's an excellent, snarky play hy play guy who is the rghtful voice of the company. He was the best part of NXT, and has always called the action well.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Kurt Angle was/is far superior to Bret Hart. He beats him in every caregory and thrashes him when it comes to charisma. Even when Bret gave his 'best their was' speech he sounded so monotonous and boring like he didn't believe it. Charisma is a big part of wrestling. There's more to wrestling than just executing moves flawlessly. You need to tell a story and when it comes to that HBK is the GOAT.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Drew McIntyre has what it takes to be a big player.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

KING KENNY KRINGLE said:


> Drew McIntyre has what it takes to be a big player.


THIS x100.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Shutthehellup said:


> -
> -Bruno Sammartino is greater than Rock and maybe even Austin


I have seen you in GOAT discussions.Why do you keep saying Bruno>Austin & Rock?I know you may have a reason but it is without any doubt the most unpopular opinion in this thread.Though I am an Austin fan,from what I have read about Bruno,he is definetly up there and holds a valid argument.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

WWE has become a kids show primarily and as a result, we're only going to get a handful of quality wrestling matches per year


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

deuce n domino, greatest tag team of all time.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

Some from the top of my head:
- Bret Hart was awesome on the mic back in the nineties. 
- I never enjoyed WCW when it still existed. Today I can watch and appreciate old WCW shows, but back in the nineties I always thought it sucked.
- While the gimmick itself wasn't a bad idea, I never liked John Cena as a rapper. He didn't "rap", he just spoke his rhymes and came across like some whack Vanilla Ice ripoff. 
- I was never a huge fan of Ric Flair's in-ring work. Awesome persona, awesome promo skills, extremely charismatic, etc, but apart from during his WWF run when I was a little kid, and matches like vs HBK at Mania, his matches mostly never did much for me. 
- Batista was very charismatic and a really good power house.
- Even though the Katie Vick story was certainly a terrible World Title feud story and pure trash tv, I still enjoyed it. I laughed my ass off over how bad and trashy it was. 
- Deathmatch wrestling is disgusting.


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

HitMark said:


> If they wanna do this, why doesn't one wrestler just hit the other with a blow and tell him to stay down, you know like till 7. Tell the referee to count slow and begin the count late. Meanwhile he can gesture to the crowd. If he is still tired, he can repeat what he did. I have seen this done. Sometimes would be down till 8. They do this less these days.


...you want to make wrestling more exciting by getting rid of submissions and replacing them with a guy LITERALLY lying around and nothing nothing.

Okay...

Alright...some more unpopular opinions.

Vince is the reason Austin went from HBK-level to Hogan-level, without him, it wouldn't have happened.

Everybody above jobber should have multiple finishers, with names, and a couple signature moves, with names.

Triple H carried WWE on his motherfucking back for 3 years.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Phrederic said:


> ...you want to make wrestling more exciting by getting rid of submissions and replacing them with a guy LITERALLY lying around and nothing nothing.
> 
> Okay...


You won't be able to do this for more than 2 or 3 times in a match, otherwise it would look ridiculous. And each one will last for like 10-15 seconds. But no matter how many times you put on a submission and for how long, it never becomes ridiculous.
Also, I'm not the one who said to scrap submission altogether. That was someone else. I don't like to see abdominal stretch,chin lock, head lock, sleeper hold, those types of submission. However, if someone puts on acmexican surfboard, romero special or crossface or sharpshooter in the middle of the match, I enjoy that.
For e.g Ziggler does headstand while applying the headlock and makes it special. Would just like to see more variety.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

I got a big one....

Chris Jericho was the worst WWE champion of the 21st century. He is partly responsible for the fan exodus of 01 with that god awful heel UT- run. The Jericho of 01 couldn't be taken seriously because he had no intensity. He was just a whiny little bitch. Technically speaking the Miz is very similar and less talented but the Miz came at a time where expectations were low. The roster wasn't as competitive. Jericho came off champions such as: The Rock, Austin, HHH, Angle etc. Jerichos' run was a complete disaster. TBF he did get it right in 08 but look at these 2 pics and tell me which one looks more intimidating:










*OR*










I don't know if it is the shorter hair or him aging but by 2008 he clearly got it. He portrayed himself as more menacing. Not just in appearance but in body language and speech. He understood where he went wrong in 2001. But 2008 he was WHC not WWE champ so technically he is still IMO the worst WWE champ of the past decade.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

Shawn Michaels wasn't as good as people think he was.

Heath Slater could make a really good top heel.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

xagon said:


> - I was never a huge fan of Ric Flair's in-ring work. Awesome persona, awesome promo skills, extremely charismatic, etc, but apart from during his WWF run when I was a little kid, and matches like vs HBK at Mania, his matches mostly never did much for me.


100% with you there.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

On the forums my unpopular opinions would be

Barret is awsomely dull.
Cena is a great worker and great on the mic(im as tired as all of you on his damn title/main event runs thou)
Austin is overrated.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Cena is a decent in-ring worker.
Bret Hart/Stone Cold at Wrestlemania 13 is overrated.
Drew McIntryre could of been the top heel in the company.
Stone Cold is the undisputed GOAT.
The Miz has talent.
CM Punk/Daniel Bryan are not as good as people say.
Undertaker and HBK at WM26 was better than Undertaker and HBK at WM25


----------



## Cardiac Crusher (Jan 2, 2013)

Triple H never buried any superstar.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Cardiac Crusher said:


> Triple H never buried any superstar.


I agree with you. He didn´t, WWE did.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

The PG era has had a lot of interesting and fun moments 
Cena isn't awful
Wrestling fans overuse the terms "Buried", "jobbed" and "over" far too often
Vince knows what he is doing


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I enjoy Cena's work. When he's around in makes the main event feel more important.

I'm a huge fan of Triple H and I hope he is on TV / wrestling matches for years to come.

Although I like Bray Wyatt promo work, I'm not bothered about seeing him the ring. To me he will always be Husky Harris.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

Lilou said:


> The PG era has had a lot of interesting and fun moments
> Cena isn't awful
> Wrestling fans overuse the terms "Buried", "jobbed" and "over" far too often
> Vince knows what he is doing


"Jobbed" and "over" are generic terms used every day..:argh:


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Mr Poifect said:


> "Jobbed" and "over" are generic terms used every day..:argh:


A lot of wrestling fans have no clue what they mean though and just use them when their favourite loses a match or gets a slight cheer.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

FredForeskinn said:


> Austin is overrated.





Like A Boss said:


> Bret Hart/Stone Cold at Wrestlemania 13 is overrated.


*loads gun*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

TheStudOfEngland said:


> *loads gun*


*gets the kevlar armor suit*


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

If drawing ability isn't a criteria,Shawn Michaels is the greatest wrestler of all time


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

FredForeskinn said:


> I agree with you. He didn´t, WWE did.


But technically he still did it.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Ziggler isn't as good as the IWC makes him out to be. He's awful on the mic and oversells everything. I prefer Big E in all honesty.


----------



## Jactis Cack (Jun 9, 2013)

Ziggler is overrated


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Hogan Should have won The Rock at WM18

and Ric Flair should have beaten Undertaker at the same event. Streak belongs to "Nature boy" wooooooo!


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

Undertaker should have retired after WM25.
Stone Cold's heel turn at WM17 was great (most ppl think it was dumb)
CM Punks wrestling skills are overrated (but not his mic skills i'll add)


----------



## THE BWO HAVE POSSESSION OF ME (Jan 24, 2013)

The Rock isn't God. "Sad" but true, marks get used to it.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

I can't stand Dolph Ziggler, and i think he get's more credit than he deserves.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

Randy Orton is nothing more than an upper midcarder at best. He's a good worker but he doesn't have the charisma, presence and starpower to be a genuine main eventer.
Chris Jericho should have went over HHH at WM18 and dropped the title a month later. 
The Rock is one of the greatest in-ring workers of all time.
Alex Riley could have easily been a huge babyface for the WWE if they got behind him.
If CM Punk and The Summer of Punk 2011 was booked properly and WWE had used the momentum of the worked shoot, he would have surpassed Cena as the top draw in WWE in 2011.
Daniel Bryan IS the next face of the WWE. The WWE just needs to realise it.
Bret Hart WAS a big draw.
Shawn Michael's run as babyface champion in 1996 was boring.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

christian is not main event material
damien sandow is a generic in ring wrestler and his matches are boring


----------



## TheFightingFowl (Jun 6, 2013)

I like Michael Cole
Jack Swagger is good
Big Show is _the_ biggest missed opportunity in all of wrestling history
Kane deserves more
I liked CM Punk's post pipebomb face run 
Ratings don't mean shit in 2013 and especially no longer reflect well/badly on who is champion


----------



## wjd1989 (Oct 17, 2011)

Undertaker aside, Kevin Nash is the most "over" big man [6ft10+] in wrestling history.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Cena got where he is because he's willing to work harder than everybody else.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

Big Show is a pretty good athlete for someone his size

Santino actually makes me laugh

Zack Ryder deserves to job...he is shit in the ring.

Kaitlyn is the worst "Diva" ever.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- Muhammad Hassan wasn't one of the best heels in the past decade / is overrated to hell.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Pro-wrestling titles have no "prestige" and are merely props in a TV show.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Undertaker and Shawn Michaels have become overrated in recent years


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

BKsaaki said:


> Undertaker and Shawn Michaels have become overrated in recent years


This.

To add to that I would say Hogan is one of the best workers of all-time.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

AJ isn't sexy. She's cute, but in absolutely no way sexy.

Lilian Garcia is the best looking diva on the roster today.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

We don't need another AE or TV-14 era because there's enough smut and garbage on TV as is.


----------



## BigDLangston (May 22, 2013)

I don't find AJ Lee attractive.
I find the shield a little bit boring.
I think the prime time players are the funniest people on the roster. 
I hate Sheamus and Randy Orton


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Wyatt Family should end the shield.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AJ is overrated


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Taker is overrated in the ring, technically speaking


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

AJ Lee isnt a 10/10
Ziggler isn't that great
I enjoyed The Rock's return
Was never a fan of the Hardys
Both Edge and Christian have never done anything for me


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

virus21 said:


> AJ is overrated


Actually, I'd say that's very popular.

- 2011-2013 Rock was a complete joke. Not once did I find him entertaining.
- Natalya should've been the first Divas Champion and pushed as SmackDown's answer to Beth Phoenix.
- Either Layla or Melina should've unified the Women's and Divas Championships.
- Chris Jericho should've broken Goldberg's streak instead of Kevin Nash.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Davey Richards is overrated shit
Kaitlyn is, was, and always will be shit. Overrated in looks as well.
Paige is overrated in looks and wrestling. ESPECIALLY looks.
I don't care for Payback
TNA has had 3 PPVs this year so far. Their previous one(Slammiversary) is better than ALL the WWE PPVs this year
Zack Ryder is a piece of shit 
Smackdown is a taped house show they show every week.
TNA has a better roster than WWE
The Shield is overrated 
The Bellas are ugly as fuck and are terrible wrestlers
KOs have always been better than Divas(Not really unpopular but true)
WWE doesn't deserve half its roster 
WWE doesn't deserve AJ, Natalya, Naomi, or Layla on their roster 
Chris Jericho is overrated as fuck


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cody.is not as great.as.people make him.to be in the ring
and hes never had a memorable great/4 star quality match ever


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Takertheman said:


> Actually, I'd say that's very popular.
> 
> - 2011-2013 Rock was a complete joke. Not once did I find him entertaining.
> - Natalya should've been the first Divas Champion and pushed as SmackDown's answer to Beth Phoenix.
> ...


Those actually sound like something that should be popular


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Big Show is a way better worker than most people give him credit for. He has improved a lot from when he first arrived in the WWE where he was green and got gassed real fast during matches. His body of work in 2006 and 2008 is incredibly underrated.


----------



## savemefromvince (Jan 29, 2010)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Few more:
> -Christian is more entertaining to watch than Edge.


He said unpopular.. not retarded.

dean ambrose is the only shield member that's going to be around in 2 years


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Never understood the hype about Daniel Byran. Just irritates the hell out of me.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

I like the miz..... Dont think the rock is top three greatest of all time.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Cena isn't really as bad as people on here make him out to be.


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

Vince Russo saved wrestling


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I think DDP is vastly overrated. Same with the AE.


----------



## dmizzle26 (May 22, 2013)

Triple H wasn't one of the best in-ring workers he clearly benefited from bein with the bosses daughter

CM punk def isn't the best in the world

The bellas isn't hot at all


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Undertaker vs HBK @ Badd Blood was nothing more than pretty good.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is no more than average with a boring moveset
Kaitlyn is, was, and always will be shit. Overrated in looks as well. (credit straightedge891)
Paige is overrated in looks and wrestling. ESPECIALLY looks. (credit straightedge891)
I don't care for Payback (credit straightedge891)
Zack Ryder is a piece of shit (credit straightedge891)
TNA has a better roster than WWE (credit straightedge891)
Brie Bella is hotter and better than Nikki
WWE doesn't deserve half its roster (credit straightedge891)
John Cena is actually one of the best in the WWE
Sheamus is more boring than Khali
Wade Barrett is boring and sucks
Fandango is boring and sucks
Kofi Kingston is boring and sucks
Curtis Axel is boring and sucks
Sin Cara isn't that bad


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

1) The Ruthless Aggression Era shits on the Attitude Era.

2) I'm a John Cena and Randy Orton fan.

3) AJ has no ass, no matter how many tight shorts she wear. No Ass = No Ass


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

- AJ is not hot at all.
- I never understood why Zack Ryder has any fans.
- They should get rid of the divas division.
- Undertaker's streak is overrated
- I think Randy Orton is one of the best in-ring workers in WWE.
- Curtis Axel is terrible.





DoradaFan said:


> Brie Bella is hotter and better than Nikki


Most people agree with that.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

1. I think Christian is nothing special
2. HHH has never put on an excellent regular (no gimmicks)match and I don't understand why he is over as a face


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Never understood the hype about Daniel Byran. Just irritates the hell out of me.


This is how I imagine his smarks everytime he's on screen or in a match.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm happy that Triple H won at SummerSlam 2003, and not Goldberg.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

if steve austin had not injured his neck, he would be talked about in the same breath as hbk and flair as the greatest in-ring worker of all time.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> - Muhammad Hassan wasn't one of the best heels in the past decade / is overrated to hell.





BKsaaki said:


> Undertaker and Shawn Michaels have become overrated in recent years





Lariatoh! said:


> I think Christian is nothing special


Agree with all of these and this is coming from someone who is a fan of Shawn Michaels


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Santino should win a world championship


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

buriedcompass said:


> if steve austin had not injured his neck, he would be talked about in the same breath as hbk and flair as the greatest in-ring worker of all time.


This^

HHH is a great worker, a good wrestler, but an amazing character, and the greatest heel of the last 20 years.

HBK is on a different level than bret hart.

John cena is the most tragic thing to ever happen to professional wrestling.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Santino has better mic skills than most of the roster.Unfortunate but true.He can occasionally be chuckleworthy.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*-As much I like him, Daniel Bryan is getting to that point of being vastly overrated (alot of that might be do his fanboys).
-I enjoyed WWECW and at one time was of the best WWE TV show in 08-09.
-I enjoy all of the Shield members but Roman Reigns to me has the brightest future.
-I'm a huge fan of Vicki Guerrero and would put her second on a list of favorite general managers (behind Bisch).*


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

seth rollins is overrated.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> 3) AJ has no ass, no matter how many tight shorts she wear. No Ass = No Ass


Truer post has never been posted on this site


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

People who think Cena is a good guy for meeting sick kids and promoting komen are truely naive.Also,Komen is corporate hack of a company.


----------



## tgmiveld (Nov 9, 2012)

Punk should know his place in the midcard

Orton is the best of all time, but the comapny fucked him.

They are doing the same with Ziggler.

Cena is the worst wrestler ever, a selfish bastard who has ruined th business


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

Santino4WWEChamp said:


> Santino should win a world championship


haha, I totally agree, when he had the chance in the elimination chamber I really was marking out. 


*As far as my unpopular opinions go:* 
I can't stand Edge, he was not charismatic and his main event matches were mediocre. 
I don't see what the big deal is about Christian he's a midcard at best. 
Jeff Hardy was never a main event talent just a spot monkey. 
Undertaker is not as impressive as everyone makes him out to be and he has only had two great matches, both were with HBK at Badd Blood and WM 25. 
Bret Hart was boring.
Chris Benoit didn't deserve to win the WHC, and he was a black hole for charisma. 
The Rock has been boring since 2000 his stuff is really old and repetitive.
Owen Hart is not one of the greatest that never got the belt.
I actually liked everything to do with Batista.


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

webb_dustin said:


> haha, I totally agree, when he had the chance in the elimination chamber I really was marking out.
> 
> 
> *As far as my unpopular opinions go:*
> ...


So............why do you watch wrestling?/who do you actually like?


----------



## Cactus-Sack (Jun 3, 2013)

rjsbx1 said:


> *-I enjoyed WWECW and at one time was of the best WWE TV show in 08-09.*


As an ECW fanboy, I hate admitting this but, For the entire time it was on it was better than RAW. New Blood were great. Seeing Sandman work on intl. TV every week and doing well was awesome. Dreamer got more, and more over with each loss. Colin Delaney is some of the best tv in the last 7 years. Hardcore Holly vs RVD in Extreme Rules was a great tv match. Seeing; Test, Shannon Moore and Rene Dupree was great (even if they weren't used in the way I would've liked). Joey Styles is the second greatest play-by-play man in history. Balls Mahoney was over a fuck. Brett and Bryan Major (Hawkins and Ryder) had some real good matches. Christian had a great run. 

And the "ECW Zombie" is on of the all-time great wrestling fails.


----------



## lowesta (Jan 3, 2012)

HHH v Undertaker II and III was Highly Overrated... There i said it...


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

Bret hart is the goat!
Taker must have te streak ended!
Cm punk is to small to be the face of the company!
The shield story line is not that great! The member are fantastic, but the actuall faction lacks substance!
Sandow could become top heel in wwe


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

eddie is the best technical wrestler (bret #2)

HHH is extremely overrated and never was the better worker in his matches

Big Show 04-08 was a great worker for big man

Ziggler>Bryan

Flair is GOAT


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

ziggler is highly overrated

undertaker is not as great as he is hyped but indeed a legend

hulkamania still runs wild

rock is same and repetitive..but rock pre-2002 was one of the GOAT


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

Owen hart for hof is pushing it!
Roberts, hall, Nash, savage, both Steiner brothers, I can go on and on deserve it before Owen!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cactus-Sack said:


> As an ECW fanboy, I hate admitting this but, For the entire time it was on it was better than RAW. New Blood were great. Seeing Sandman work on intl. TV every week and doing well was awesome. Dreamer got more, and more over with each loss. Colin Delaney is some of the best tv in the last 7 years. Hardcore Holly vs RVD in Extreme Rules was a great tv match. Seeing; Test, Shannon Moore and Rene Dupree was great (even if they weren't used in the way I would've liked). Joey Styles is the second greatest play-by-play man in history. Balls Mahoney was over a fuck. Brett and Bryan Major (Hawkins and Ryder) had some real good matches. Christian had a great run.
> 
> And the "ECW Zombie" is on of the all-time great wrestling fails.


I agreed. I REALLY enjoyed WWE ECW. And yes, it was the best WWE show on TV at some point, in my opinion.


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

Bob-Carcass said:


> So............why do you watch wrestling?/who do you actually like?


I watch it cause I always have. I enjoy the skill it takes to be a good wrestler and a great entertainer. But like I said it's a habit now, and I find myself hating it more and more bc the product is so weak. I find myself watching tapes and older videos now but I currently like the Shield, Daniel Bryan, and CM Punk.


----------



## BlandyBoreton83 (May 29, 2013)

John Cena isn't actually that big a star.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Dolph Zoggler isn't impressive at all. He's a good wrestler and that's literally all. Needs a face turn.

Ryback is close to the total package. 

Kurt Angle isn't that good of a worker. When he has a great opponent, he puts on great matches. Shawn could put on great matches with a tree. 

I don't care to see Sting v the Undertaker at Wrestlemania

John Cena is very slowly turning heel

I never cared for the character, ring work or much of anything to do with Stone Cold Steve Austin. Not saying he wasn't good. I just don't care, he's never captivated me or caught my imagination like a Taker or Michaels or hell, Randy Savage.

Bobby Roode is a joke.

Ruthless Aggression >


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Got tons of those

1.Cesaro, Sandow, Rhodes and Mahal are talentless, boring hacks and should be released or at the very least kept away from RAW and limited to main event/superstars with the occasional appearance on smackdown

2.Johnny Curtis/Fandango should be elevated to the main event ASAP whether it's with the current gimmick or a better one

3.Corey Graves has been stuck in NXT long enough - he's ready for a short midcard title reign leading to the main event

4.Daniel Bryan is not main event material - tag team division or midcard championships are perfect for him

5.Randy Orton has better in-ring skills than CM Punk and almost everybody else


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't like long matches unless it on a PPV.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Eternity* said:


> 3) AJ has no ass, no matter how many tight shorts she wear. No Ass = No Ass


fpalm


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm glad blading is a thing of the past in WWE. I've no wish to see anybody mutilate themselves & scar themselves for life (Dusty Rhodes) in the name of my entertainment.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Lita was attractive but her voice was too masculine and puts me off. In other words= would not bang.

AJ isnt attractive in the slightest. 

Since Trish left the only womens wrestler who i've found 10/10 and smoking hot was Mickie James.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> fpalm


:jpl Problem??


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Eternity* said:


> :jpl Problem??


I can only assume he misunderstood the title of the thread.:lol


----------



## Queen of Kings (Jun 6, 2013)

Felpent said:


> Triple H is Top 5 Greatest of all time.


Well you're popular with me


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

- I think Sting would have been a bigger draw than Goldberg and competition for Stone Cold on the other channel had they ran with him in 1998 as champion. (Meaning: beat Hogan clean at Starrcade, then taken out the nWo one-by-one throughout the year)

- I think Rock/Cena at WM29 was better than their match at WM28


----------



## Queen of Kings (Jun 6, 2013)

- CM Punk is vastly overrated in the ring, and just in general
- WWE is better off being "PG"
- The current WWE product is that bad, even though it has it's problems every era had annoying issues
- The AE is overplayed
- Most of the HHH hate is unjustified
- Most of the Cena hate is unjustified
- ECW was garbage


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lita & Sable are vastly over-rated in the looks department.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bully Ray isn't a good wrestler. 

Just because you can work a 30 minute spotfest with no actual meaning or merit in front of 2000 people doesn't mean your a good wrestler. The reason why the indy guy's take so long to get up to the main roster is because WWE has to de-program them to get out all the bullshit spots and moves that they used to do in the indy circuit. The need to learn how to work a 5 minute match in front of a large crowd, and it's going to take them a long time. 

It's not that "Vince like's big men," it's that that's the main profile that has drawn for the company over the 30 year history. Hogan, Warrior, Austin, Rock, Undertaker, Triple H, Batista, Cena, Orton. Hell, Goldberg drew a sold out show in the Georgia Dome in his 10th month in the company. When Vince tried to push Bret and Shawn they almost went out of business. 

TNA have to realize it's not the 1990's. Stables and bad-asses don't draw anymore. Oh, and you can't be competition while being a different product, WWE didn't stay PG and the "Good guy's vs. bad guy's" during the MNW. They went full blown overboard and they set the bar too high that WCW couldn't bounce back. Vince didn't say that they feel that their "product is better," they did say that "competition is good for business, Bischoff should give us a joint PPV." They went full blown crazy to match the drawing power of WCW, and it worked out the best for WWE.

ECW was a shit company and had absolutely NOTHING to do with the Monday Night Wars. Paul Heyman isn't a genius, The Sandman is a bum, and Sabu is a untalented spot monkey. The only reason they got any marginal success is because of Vince McMahon. 

The only thing Eric Bischoff knows how to book is heel stables. 

Technical wrestling doesn't exist.

Just because you favorite wrestler isn't being push doesn't mean the WWE "doesn't know what their doing." Not every wrestler has to be a main eventer their first year in the company. Just because a wrester may be from the indy circuit doesn't mean they get special credentials. You have to be over to get a push.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Torrie Wilson should have had at least one run with the belt
Right now, TNA is a better wrestling product than WWE
Layla was much more interesting than McCool
Most of Cena's opponents were more interesting than Cena himself


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

virus21 said:


> *Torrie Wilson should have had at least one run with the belt*
> Right now, TNA is a better wrestling product than WWE
> Layla was much more interesting than McCool
> Most of Cena's opponents were more interesting than Cena himself


Really? I cant recall any of her matches. She's like AJ in that regard.


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Torrie Wilson should have had at least one run with the belt


*:mark: I miss Torrie. 

Oddly enough I agree, she was over as fuck when she was on Smackdown.*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

hardysno1fan said:


> Really? I cant recall any of her matches. She's like AJ in that regard.


While she didn't have big 5 star matches like Trish may have, she did have some high profile fueds (well as high profile as divas go) and she was pretty over.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Here are my unpopular opinions:

The Hurricane is one of the best wrestling characters of all time. Tajiri should have had a supervillain gimmick. 

The Undertaker should have retired 10 years ago.

Spike Dudley was a good wrestler.

Hulk Hogan never entertained me.

Macho Man Randy Savage annoying. Ricky Steamboat should have always beaten him.

Yoshi Tatsu, Alex Riley, and Tyson Kidd should be in the upper midcard.

Wade Barret should be released.

The Nexus was never entertaining.

Goldust is better than Cody Rhodes.

The best thing about Booker T is his entrance music. The spinerooni is stupid.

JBL is an annoying announcer and should be done away with along with Jerry Lawler and Michael Cole.

Cesaro sucks.

Tamina is pretty.

Kelly Kelly is ugly.



Ok... I believe each of the above and I'm sure everybody here disagrees with a lot of it.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

1. Scantily clad women don't need to be in wrestling. I watch wrestling for the wrestling, storylines, and mic spots-- not for tits and ass. Never cared much who they threw out there (yes, Kelly Kelly, Torrie Wilson, and Stacy Kiebler all 'did it for me' as hollywood-hot chicks, but that's not why I watch and could do without that aspect on the shows)

2. CM Punk will never be in the true "GOAT" conversation. One of the best when he's highlighted by the company, but it's not gonna add up to put him against the all-time greats. 

3. Current Triple H the booker/visionary, is good for WWE's current/future product.

4. All the great promoters are all also great dicks. They are all also geniuses in their own way. They are also all kind of scam artists. lol Paul Heyman, Vince McMahon, Vince Russo, Jim Cornette... take your pick... they're all the same in the way politicians are all the same. Yes, some have more merit/accomplished more, but they all still do the same shit. 

5. Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit would not be quite so highly revered if they were still alive. Great? Yes. GOAT's? Probably not. 

6. Vicky Guerrero is a more effective heel than Chris Jericho, CM Punk, and Randy Orton put together. She draws more heat. People can't help but love the previous three to some degree no matter what they do. (Example: the most 'heinous' thing Punk has done as a heel was dumping Paul Bearer's ashes on Taker. Who didn't think that was kind of awesome when it happened? Not heat-- respect. Vicky is pure heat, all the time, however she wants.)

7. Smarks have ruined wrestling, not the PG era. Constantly chanting for heels and booing faces, ignoring guys working solid matches, taking over shows-- funny, but it ends up being counter-productive. It's the fan-equivalent to old ECW, etc.-- lots of high spots, with no narrative. RUINS. WRESTLING. 

8. There is never an excuse to get personal with someone on an internet forum simply because you disagree with what they said or are annoyed by them. We all do it (because it's so hard not to) but that doesn't make it right. Disagree, disliking, whatever... but ripping someone because they disagree with you on the internet... I dunno... I just don't get that. (And I'm not saying I'm any better-- I'm just intentionally trying not to do that these days because I don't see the point. Not a moral judgement of anyone on here, just stating my opinion; that getting personal over differences of opinion on the internet is pointless). 

9. Shane McMahon should be mention in any GOAT conversation-- if only for the fact that he is the best example of using high spots to TELL A STORY, not just to make a crowd chant 'holy shit'. His work was always strong and his presence was always a high point of any program. 

10. When it's all said and done-- Bret Hart was better than the Undertaker. 

Flame away, friends.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

1) I really enjoyed Shane work in 1999 as the Corporate Ministry leader. And I liked his match with X-Pac for what it was.
2) I thought Henry was good before his ECW run. His matches with Mysterio in 2006 are awesome. 
3) Big Show is a GREAT wrestler. He always deliver in PPVs. His match with Sheamus was a classic IMO. Wish his Title Run was better.
4) I hated Bryan/Punk as a feud. It was so stupid. Their matches were great, tho.
5) Sheamus is one of the best wrestler on the roster. And Ryback is very good as well. Don't get the hate for him at all.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Phil Brooks is a miserable prick who gets off on treating people like shit for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

If you use the term "spot monkey", I automatically assume you're an idiot


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

I *hate* Macho Man Vs Ricky Steamboat at Wrestlemania 3.


----------



## Big Booboos (Oct 26, 2012)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> Here are my unpopular opinions:
> 
> The Hurricane is one of the best wrestling characters of all time. Tajiri should have had a supervillain gimmick.
> 
> ...


You.....you monster.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vince McMahon is not so much good at coming up with good ideas, but adapting and re-packaging existing concepts


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

QWERTYOP said:


> I can only assume he misunderstood the title of the thread.:lol


Everyone is entitled to an opinion but to say AJ Lee has "no ass" is proven to be factually wrong. 


itssoeasy23 said:


> Bully Ray isn't a good wrestler.
> 
> Just because you can work a 30 minute spotfest with no actual meaning or merit in front of 2000 people doesn't mean your a good wrestler. The reason why the indy guy's take so long to get up to the main roster is because WWE has to de-program them to get out all the bullshit spots and moves that they used to do in the indy circuit. The need to learn how to work a 5 minute match in front of a large crowd, and it's going to take them a long time.
> 
> ...


Great post, I agree with _almost_ all of it. Almost.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion but to say AJ Lee has "no ass" is proven to be factually wrong.
> 
> 
> Great post, I agree with _almost_ all of it. Almost.


Nobody was literally trying to claim that the woman has "no ass". And you know it.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

QWERTYOP said:


> Nobody was literally trying to claim that the woman has "no ass". And you know it.


fpalm No shit, that's what the "" were for. My point still stands.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> fpalm No shit, that's what the "" were for. My point still stands.


It really doesn't.

Anyway, moving on...


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

QWERTYOP said:


> It really doesn't.
> 
> Anyway, moving on...


Again, fpalm

Some of the posters on this site..... So transparent. But yeah, lol, "moving on".


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Again, fpalm
> 
> Some of the posters on this site..... So transparent. But yeah, lol, "moving on".


OK, I'll spell it out - your "point" made absolutely no sense. 

Now let's move on for the sake of the thread.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't think Edge belongs in the HoF. I think his inclusion was done out of pity for the abrupt end to his career. Edge is by and large, a forgetable wrestler.


----------



## themizsucks (Jun 11, 2013)

Sheamus should have never been pushed/ BORING
Randy Orton is overrated
CM Punk isnt that great in the ring but GOAT on the mic
Fandango is a stupid character and will burn out
Axel should not be getting the push he is
Bret Hart was bad on the mic
Wish Batista was still in the WWE


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

QWERTYOP said:


> OK, I'll spell it out - your "point" made absolutely no sense.
> 
> Now let's move on for the sake of the thread.


I understood perfectly. I'd thought since we were on a forum we might as well, you know, actually have a discussion. Obviously you're in need of edification. If you're ok with still being factually incorrect while trying to pass it off as an "opinion" then so am I.

Being condescending isn't difficult


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

Raven could match anybody on the mic I promise you that.

Hardy is an underrated Wrestler, While hes no ring general hes not as terrible as people make him out to be.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I like matches that turn out to be fucking great when I least expect it to be than matches that I know will be a classic beforehand. Which is why I loved Goldberg vs Scott Steiner from Fall Brawl 2000. 

Angle vs Benoit at Royal Rumble 2003 while still a classic isn't the greatest WWE title match in WWE history like people claim it is. Not even close.

I don't understand why WWE stopped pushing D'Lo Brown. He was over as hell back in 1999 and also a solid worker than most people give him credit for. 

Smackdown in 2003 > Any year in wrestling (Yes, including WWF 2000).

The Al Snow 'Head' gimmick wasn't funny to me. It was a pretty lame way of getting over.


----------



## savemefromvince (Jan 29, 2010)

DragonSleeper said:


> I don't think Edge belongs in the HoF. I think his inclusion was done out of pity for the abrupt end to his career. Edge is by and large, a forgetable wrestler.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc86ZXFsriM


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

> The Undertaker should have retired 10 years ago.
> Hulk Hogan never entertained me.
> Wade Barret should be released.
> Kelly Kelly is ugly.





> Bully Ray isn't a good wrestler.





> The Al Snow 'Head' gimmick wasn't funny to me. It was a pretty lame way of getting over.





Big Booboos said:


> I *hate* Macho Man Vs Ricky Steamboat at Wrestlemania 3.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

straightedge891 said:


>


I just didn't find it funny. I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Markellobobrito (Jun 12, 2013)

I prefer brad Maddox over ziggler


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

-Never understood the love for Bret Hart. Granted he was wrestling in a different time and match structure isn't the same as it is today but I don't think he's one of the best ever.

-Raven was years ahead of his time. I'd say he's one of the best characters I've seen and I'd rather listen to him cut a promo than Stone Cold or Rocky sputter out catchphrases for 20 minutes.

-Eddie was a great wrestler but I think he's been vastly overrated in death. Same goes for Owen.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

That's irrelevant said:


> I just didn't find it funny. I don't see what the big deal is.


That's the 1st time I've heard someone that hated Steamboat/Savage. Overrated? Sure, but HATE? :taker


To add another opinion of mine:
There's absolutely no such thing as someone carrying a full 10-60 minute 1 on 1 match. That's bullshit. It takes TWO to have a long, good match. They may not carry the same amount of weight during the match but NOBODY gets carried. And what's worse, is that if there's a botch in the match, they guy who the smarks hate the most gets the blame. It happened with the Punk/Cena matches.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

The Enforcer said:


> -Never understood the love for Bret Hart. Granted he was wrestling in a different time and match structure isn't the same as it is today but I don't think he's one of the best ever.
> *
> -Raven was years ahead of his time. I'd say he's one of the best characters I've seen and I'd rather listen to him cut a promo than Stone Cold or Rocky sputter out catchphrases for 20 minutes.*
> 
> -Eddie was a great wrestler but I think he's been vastly overrated in death. Same goes for Owen.


Agreed to the fullest. Just listen to some of these promos.











And thats just TNA, His ECW promos are just a work of art.

And for that matter howw about James Mitchell. I think he was one of the best Managers we've ever seen in the industry.


----------



## The_Man1210 (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena will not kick out

HHH made to high in wwe without fucking steph


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Wwe are too late on Teaming Orton up with Bryan that should've happen late last summer. Orton should have been in the anger management storyline and not Kane. 
AJ Lee is the greatest Wwe Diva of all time.
I enjoyed Rock Vs Cena 2 at WM 29.
Ryback should have ended Punk's reign as Champion at the HITC PPV.
Orton vs Punk should have been the main event at WM 25 with Punk going in as Champ. Their feud in the fall of 2008 was good and should have built to the WM 25 Main Event with Orton wining. 
Jericho is overrated and all his return sucked.
Evolution when they had Orton was the greatest Wwe stable of all time.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

'comedy' wrestling such as Kenny Omega selling for a seven year old girl or such similar rubbish can die in a fucking hole.


----------



## Markellobobrito (Jun 12, 2013)

HHH made to high in wwe without fucking steph

That's a fact


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

I'm a miz-fit

Benoit deserves a spot in the HOF

Vince is the greatest heel of all time

Victoria is the sexiest diva ever

I'm not a fan of rollins

Shannon moore's punk gimmick was awesome

Bray wyatt should be takers last match at mania.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio is the BEST overall talent that the wwe has acquired in the last 10 years. He's at the very beginning of his prime and the next 4 years will be his golden years.Also for a guy "no one cares about" Smackdown ratings were HIGHER then than they are now while Del Rio was WHC....FACT!

The Miz was a better heel than C.M. Punk

I'm not impressed with Dean Ambrose...at all

C.M. Punk is sloppy in the ring

Jack Swagger is good

Wade Barret is only passable on the mic

A win over Chris Jericho is NOT putting you over

Dolph Ziggler is awful and RIDICULOUSLY overrated by the IWC. If it weren't for his unnecessary overselling he probably wouldn't even be in the wwe. He'll never be wwe champion and he'll never be whc again after he loses it.

Lita is ugly. So is Maryse and Torrie Wilson. Victoria was better looking.

Christian is overrated by the IWC but not the wwe

Michael Cole is vintage awesome

Wwe royally fucked up Santino Marella

Without ADR. Ricardo would be a jobber

Wrestling Skills > Mic Skills

Shane McMahon is one of the G.O.A.T


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

Also, It's not cool to call wrestlers by their real names ie...

Hhh - paul
Punk - phil
Taker - mark
Kane - glen

Like seriously what the fuck is up with that ?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I know it's an unpopular opinion thread but by the looks of some of these avatars and sigs, some of these have a fandom bias but anyway..... 

-when women are put in charge of important roles it has a negative effect on the product (i.e Steph being in charge of creative,Dixie Carter as president of TNA)


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

To people saying AJ doesn't have an ass. 









:faint::faint::faint:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins is the best worker in the Shield.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Having a bias isn't a bad thing, it means your watching and enjoying the show.

Bryan vs. Punk at Over the Limit is over-rated, it was good but it went on too long and seemed to repeat itself too much, I enjoyed their MitB match much more.

Owen Hart didn't achieve enough to be considered truly Hall of Fame worthy, I'd rather the entire Hart Foundation be inducted including Davey Boy.

Benoit would never have been legally tried for murder as autopsies obviously showed he was no longer of sound mind and fitted the insanity plea to a tee. I remember a poster saying he didn't believe the reports saying Benoit was basically suffering from Alzheimer's because most Alzheimer patients don't murder, I'd say this poster was an idiot who chose to forget most Alzheimer's patients DO have a tendency towards irrationality but are in a controlled environment and feeble old men. Benoit wasn't. The man who committed those crimes had had his head warped to such a degree he no longer was Benoit. When Benoit finally did resurface for a while, he proved he was a different, remorseful man by killing himself.

Kofi Kingston is a good worker, people just don't like his character.

Steph helped get their faster probably, but HHH didn't need her to get where he got in terms of wrestling legacy.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> To people saying AJ doesn't have an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:bron2


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Ditto for Victoria being attractive; I'll also say that I prefer Rollins over Reigns and Ambrose. Another is that Test should have won the ECW World Title and frankly, the only reason he didn't was because Heyman got fired.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

More-so with bookers than anything: AR Fox is fucking abysmal and not a "wrestler" in the god damn slightest. The hard-on for him right now is pitiful.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm a big fan of both Michaels and Angle's work, but their WM 21 match was boring. Also the HHH/HBK/Beniot match is overrated.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

- I liked the Michael Cole/Tazz commentary duo
- I think CM Punk is the most overrated wrestler EVER
- Bret and Shawn aren't all that entertaining to watch unless they're paired with a good opponent
- Stone Cold's last match is the perfect way to end his career; no more matches
- WWE probably isn't around today without John Cena
- 2004-2006 were very good years. 
- Dolph Ziggler is a good seller, but not good at anything else. He's just the IWCs flavor of the week
- Daniel Bryan will never ascend to "top guy" status
- Technical wrestlers (Malenko, Benoit, Regal) bore me to death.


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ken Shamrock and Lex Luger were two of my all-time favorites.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

King Gimp said:


> To people saying AJ doesn't have an ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any girl(even the skinny ones) can seem to have an ass if they were is that exact position she's in. 

When I say ass, I'm talking asses like Trish's, Torrie's, Naomi's, Layla's and Stacy Keibler's. There's a big difference between their ass and AJ's ass. AJ's ass only shows up every blue moon(and that usually only attributed to the type of clothing and position she's in ATM). All the other girls ass are present at ALL times no matter what type of clothing or position there in.

Naomi could come out next week in cargo pants and I bet you her ass will be more noticeable then AJ's.:HHH2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Gentlemen, the WOW forum is down the hall.


----------



## Cactus-Sack (Jun 3, 2013)

- Test is under-rated and deserve a big push.
- Rhyno and Tajiri should have been in the Smackdown main-event in 03.
- Raven is the GOAT promo guy.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> -Eddie was a great wrestler but I think he's been vastly overrated in death. Same goes for Owen.


I think everybody agrees with this


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

- I don't see much in Cody Rhodes. A lot of people seem to like him. Even Paul Heyman, who I usually agree with, once said "Cody Rhodes is the future". It's not so much that I think he's untalented, it's just that nothing at all about him has ever stood out to me. I can name plenty of guys who look exactly like him, his ring work has never blown me away, and while the company deserves a ton of blame for this... he hasn't been a particularly good mic talker. But he did have some moments on the mic, which is why I said the company is a piece of shit for not allowing their talent to have more control over the things they say and what their characters are like. I really enjoyed some of his work with Sandow... especially when they mocked the New Age Outlaws' entrance. 

- I think the Brock Lesnar vs. John Cena match from 2012 is overrated. Bryan and Sheamus had a better match that night. It was great to witness a match where Cena took such a beating, in such a realistic fashion. It's one of those matches where I can't point out anything in particular that they did "wrong", it just didn't amaze me as much as it did with others. I still think it's a fun match though.

- Even though his feud with Batista had its moments (including a fun Hell in a Cell match), 2000 was Triple H's ONLY good run in his entire career. 

- I'm not sure if this is unpopular, but I thought Rikishi should've been a world champion at least one time. However, the roster was so stacked when he was in his prime, so it's understandable why he never won it. I thought he was one of the more talented big guys.

- I think The Rock has always been overrated, even in the Attitude Era. However, it's not something that really bothered me that much, because I still liked a lot of the things he did in the early 2000's. I especially hate what hes become. 

- This is in regards to the indies... I think Kyle O'reilly, if only for his in-ring talent, should be a world champion someday. His work always stood out to me when I watched ROH and PWG. I really like his intensity. I don't watch Ring of Honor anymore though as I think it sucks now.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It's probably not unpopular in the least, but I wanted to vent.

In terms of annoyance and character, HBK was the John Cena of 1997.

I'm going through WWF 1997 and I'm realizing more than ever that HBK pre-DX is absolutely intolerable. I mean, he's Cena levels of annoying. Everyone (especially Vince) is practically on their knees for him and every promo of his is just him constantly trying to strip while having that Cena-vibe of "I know I'm the top guy and I can get away with anything." Every word out of his mouth was condescending BS and it seemed that most of the the time he would completely no sell someone in a promo by smiling (sound familiar?) and latching onto Vince like he has him by the balls. Every show it felt like he would get the most hype ("yeah we have Austin and Taker BUT HOLY SHIT SHAWN MICHAELS IS CUTTING A PROMO, IF YOU DO ANYTHING IN YOUR MISERABLE LIVES DON'T MISS HBK TAKE OFF HIS SHIRT!1!). I honestly don't get why we're supposed to LOVE him as a face, just because he wrestles the "bad guys" and is dangerously good-looking? It's getting to the point where if it's just Shawn in a promo (or god forbid, Shawn and Vince), I just skip it (in the same way I skip a Cena promo).


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's forgivable to fans b/c the guy was totally coked out 24/7 thus making him look like a totally awesome running joke.

Or that's how he was to me.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

- Eddie Guerrero is one of the Greatest of All time.
- Sting should never set foot in a WWE ring.
- Zack Ryder still has potential to do great things if the WWE let him.
- Wade Barrett should be the first British World Champion.
- AJ isn't hot.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> - Eddie Guerrero is one of the Greatest of All time.



is that reall an unpopular opinion thou?


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

webb_dustin said:


> I watch it cause I always have. I enjoy the skill it takes to be a good wrestler and a great entertainer. But like I said it's a habit now, and I find myself hating it more and more bc the product is so weak. I find myself watching tapes and older videos now but I currently like the Shield, Daniel Bryan, and CM Punk.


Yeah, its a like a lot of guys, including myself, but dude you said you hated like most of the greats from the AE who did you actually like??


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

- Cm Punks sucks
- Sheamus is entertaining 
- AJ is not cute or attractive, she is just annoying
- Ziggler is boring
- Biker Undertaker was fun to watch
- Team Hell No is funny
- Roman Reigns is better than Ambrose and Rollins
- Big Show is not that bad, he gets boring sometimes, but not that much...


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I actually miss a good divas division


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

TheAussieRocket said:


> - Eddie Guerrero is one of the Greatest of All time.
> - Sting should never set foot in a WWE ring.
> - Zack Ryder still has potential to do great things if the WWE let him.
> - Wade Barrett should be the first British World Champion.
> - AJ isn't hot.


I agree completely with that last one.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Both HBK/Taker Wrestlemania matches are the most overrated matches of all time.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

BigEvil2012 said:


> Biker Undertaker was fun to watch


A lot of people would agree with that.


----------



## CarterY2J (Jan 19, 2006)

- Dolph Ziggler is overrated. But if we we're given some more freedom, he'd be much more impressive.
- Roman Reigns will eclipse Ambrose and Rollins in the next year. He will end up being the best worker/talker out of the 3 and will be the next face of the company.
- Daniel Bryan's ring skills are overrated. He is still Top 5 in the WWE, but the crowd really dies when he's not using his "fiery comeback" combo, or stunning submissions. That being said, he deserves a Main Event position.
- John Cena is an amazing worker, arguably the best at the moment. His character really let's him down from being GOAT.
- Bret Hart is overrated, there's only so many times you can re-use the last 5 minutes of a match. He was stale before he peaked.
- Batista was a solid in-ring working and had loads of charisma. His heel work in the last few months of his final run was some of the greatest heel work done in the past 10 years.
- Bray Wyatt is overrated. Is ring work is average and his mic skills are just as average. I am a fan though.
- Fandango is a good worker. He's being told to tone things down as part of his gimmick to get heat. You only need to see his NXT work to realize this.
- Tyson Kidd is amazing in the ring, but deserves nothing more than an IC title run. 
- The Miz is grossly underrated. He's a decent worker and is good on the stick. He deserves at least one more run with the WWE title, as a heel.


----------



## tgmiveld (Nov 9, 2012)

- Orton vs HHH at Mania 25 is better than Punk/Cena and the most underrated matches in history


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

CarterY2J said:


> - Dolph Ziggler is overrated. But if we we're given some more freedom, he'd be much more impressive.
> - *Roman Reigns will eclipse Ambrose and Rollins* in the next year. He will end up being the best worker/talker out of the 3 and will be the next face of the company.
> - *John Cena [can be] an amazing worker*, arguably the best at the moment. His character really let's him down from being GOAT.
> - *Bret Hart is overrated*, there's only so many times you can re-use the last 5 minutes of a match. He was stale before he peaked.


I do agree with the bolded parts. With regard to Reigns, I'm not sure if he will be the face but he most certainly shows promise of something big.



Obfuscation said:


> More-so with bookers than anything: AR Fox is fucking abysmal and not a "wrestler" in the god damn slightest. The hard-on for him right now is pitiful.


8*D


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

-Brodus Clay could be a great monster heel if he turned. 
-ADR is good on the mic, his material just sucks.
-Muhammad Hassan was nothing special. 
-Jericho is better as a face than a heel.
-I actually like Cesaro's yodeling.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

My unpopular opinions.
- Kane is the GOAT
- Ziggler is boring and dull
- CM Punk was only good when he had long hair and "This Fire Burns", and wheeling him out to the nuisance of everyone every 20 minutes on RAW to cut a heel promo does not automatically make him a good heel. 
- Dean Ambrose is the worst member of Shield


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

The jackhammer was a shit finishing move. Essentially a fancy suplex.

The DDT should still be seen as as dangerous as it used to be, and not just another move.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Shawn Michael isn't nearly as good as people make him out to be.

If Kevin Steen was allowed to be Kevin Steen he'd be massively over in the WWE.


----------



## Queen of Kings (Jun 6, 2013)

- WrestleMania 27 was a good show
- HHH vs. Orton, HHH vs. Batista are better matches than what the IWC lets on
- HHH vs. Jericho at WM 18 was match of the night


----------



## game3525 (Jul 22, 2008)

Queen of Kings said:


> - WrestleMania 27 was a good show
> - HHH vs. Orton, HHH vs. Batista are better matches than what the IWC lets on
> *- HHH vs. Jericho at WM 18 was match of the night*


Workrate wise.....yes it was. 

If that match had went on prior to Hogan/Rock it would be seen as one of the better WM main-events.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I think Daniel Bryan tends to get over-rated alot by people on the forum. He's a top star, but he's not the GOAT like some people believe.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

John Cena doesn't suck, he just needs to be shoved in our faces less.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Anyone who says Sheamus sucks in the ring at this point just isn't paying attention.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

I hate smark crowds, that think they are clever booing the faces and cheer the heels.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Vince McMahon is infinitely better at running WWE than any one of us could ever be.


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

- People need to stop saying GOAT in regards to every wrestler they like. Its not cool, its fucking annoying.

- Sheamus is the epitomy of the PG Era. He is too cheesy, never have liked him and he's the top of my Wrestler Cunt List because I can't take him seriously and it angers me how he has won the WWE Title. WTF


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Bryan is vastly overated by the IWC.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

Christian is boring as fuck.
Santino is funny and great in the ring.
Cena doesn't suck.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

hardysno1fan said:


> I hate smark crowds, that think they are clever booing the faces and cheer the heels.












The New Jersey crowd was funny when I was watching live for the 1st time. But watching it by just the 2nd time, they looked like idiots. Not to mention they did that Fandangoing shit and got that average-at-best worker a push with that shit. I can almost guarantee they start Fandangoing at Payback. Especially since Chicago gets very smarky when it comes to WWE.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I don't like the Fandango character, Curtis has potential, but this ballroom dancer shit needs to stop


----------



## staceyrj13 (Apr 16, 2013)

I actually liked Khali when he debuted. I actually marked when he beat taker so easily and when he won the WHC one time.
I don't hate Ryback, and think if they didn't fuck up his character he could have been a star fast.
I love them all, but I like Reigns and Rollins better than Ambrose.


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

TNA will catch WWE if the PG sticks around for a long time.

Triple H and Jerecho need the long hair back.

Chair shots to the head need to come back

I find myself agreeing with Zeb Coulter. 





Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

I hope WWE tanks soon.


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

I find Chris Jericho boring
I liked Tony Schiavone


----------



## WCW 4 lyfe (Jun 10, 2013)

Joey Styles is a mark and a shit commentator
CM Punk is a sloppy worker
TNA is better than WWE


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't think the 'Jericho pours coffee on Kane' thing is that bad. I mean maybe I'm remembering it wrong whenever I saw it and it was executed worse than I think it was, but it's kind of actually.....logical to me. Kane was an irrational heel giant, yeah? Jericho accidentally pours coffee on him, and well, fuck, I can imagine an irrational heel giant getting pissed off at that. Think about prick bully dudes who beat a guy up b/c he accidentally bumps into him or something. I'm probably not justifying this and making it sound more ridiculous than it is, but it doesn't seem so out there to me that one guy would want to pound on the other b/c the other dude accidentally got hot liquid on him. Jericho happens to be a wrestler, so he'll fight back and then etc, etc. It's probably just me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

There has been worse reasons in wrestling to have a grudge vs someone than accidentally spilling coffee on a emotionally scarred burn victim/irrational heel giant who's jealous of Jericho's "pretty face".

+1 b/c that's how it always seems to be these days.


----------



## Cactus-Sack (Jun 3, 2013)

John Cena is a good rapper.


----------



## Pikesburgh (Apr 9, 2013)

-Daniel Bryan isn't real interesting to me (Don't get me wrong he's a great wrestler, just not a fan of him)
-Batista & Brock Lesnar are very talented in ring workers for such big guys


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

The Undertaker is the GOAT
Ziggler cant wrestle (He is only athletic and sell moves of others)


----------



## piripippo (Jun 28, 2004)

#Ryback Really Rules


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Obfuscation said:


> There has been worse reasons in wrestling to have a grudge vs someone than accidentally spilling coffee on a emotionally scarred burn victim/irrational heel giant who's jealous of Jericho's "pretty face".
> 
> +1 b/c that's how it always seems to be these days.


I guess Kane being jealous of Jericho's 'pretty face' is kind of dumb (which I forgot), but yeah, that feud doesn't belong in the discussion of worst angles. Hell, it might not even be a top 5 worst angle Kane has been involved in.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kane's reason for being mad at Rey Mysterio in '08 was pretty dumb. I forget why he had a beef with Mysterio's mask in the first place, tbhayley. Also, why did Kane turn on Undertaker in Summer of 2000? I don't think it was ever said...


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

He also 'fucked a dead person', married Lita and 'got her pregnant', electrocuted Shane McMahon's balls, went mental over the mention of a calender date and fought an imposter of himself. That imposter was LUKE GALLOWS, at least.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You won it all after mentioning the Katie Vick storyline from 2002. Then you said May 19th angle...

holy shit :lmao


----------



## BotchSpecialist (Feb 12, 2013)

I never hated Hogan, and my inner child mark always remembers him as I did when I was young.


----------



## 177258 (Apr 1, 2008)

Ric Flair is over rated in the ring
I like the Miz
There is nothing good about Drew Macintyre
I like Michael Cole (apart from when he says 'vintage', 'what a throw' or plugs the WWE app but he can't really be blamed for the last 2)
I actually enjoy the current WWE product
Oh ye, and any heat is good heat despite what some people on here would have you believe
I didn't like the NWO or WCW for that matter


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xxbones88xx (Sep 19, 2012)

JLawls91 said:


> - People need to stop saying GOAT in regards to every wrestler they like. Its not cool, its fucking annoying.
> 
> - Sheamus is the epitomy of the PG Era. He is too cheesy, never have liked him and he's the top of my Wrestler Cunt List because I can't take him seriously and it angers me how he has won the WWE Title. WTF


I dont think that second one is unpopular dude


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

EDITED BY USER


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Shane was always the most entertaining McMahon, and is a huge loss for the future of the company.

There's only one person to blame for the Montreal Screwjob - Bret Hart. Bret screwed Bret. Should have just done the right thing for business.

Chris Benoit deserves to be remembered for absolutely nothing other than somebody who strangled his wife and son to death. The fact that he was good at pretend fighting means absolutely zero next to that. And people who think otherwise need to reevaluate their perspective on life.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I actually enjoy Sheamus. His theme and finisher is awesome. There, I said it.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I hate SCSA.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

QWERTYOP said:


> Shane was always the most entertaining McMahon, and is a huge loss for the future of the company.
> 
> There's only one person to blame for the Montreal Screwjob - Bret Hart. Bret screwed Bret. Should have just done the right thing for business.
> 
> Chris Benoit deserves to be remembered for absolutely nothing other than somebody who strangled his wife and son to death. The fact that he was good at pretend fighting means absolutely zero next to that. And people who think otherwise need to reevaluate their perspective on life.


I feel like none of those are unpopular opinions.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Cena is a good wrestler.:gun:

I enjoy the current product. :gun:

Paige isn't as spectacular as everyone says she is. She is good though. :gun::gun:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm actually enjoying WWE's product right now (ducks)


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

New Generation >>> AE


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

-Hulk Hogan is and always was BORING

-Cm Punk is not even top 5 in the company

- John Cena is a good performer

-I hate seeing old legends in matches (flair, new age outlaws, hogan, etc)


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

One more: Daniel Bryan should NEVER be the face of the WWE


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I don't know if that's an unpopular opinion but the today's product is the best in years.


----------



## ejacoby0 (Jul 12, 2013)

Orton vs Cena is a match I get legitimately excited for.


----------



## The People's H2O (Jan 21, 2013)

Rock vs Cena II was pretty good.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HHH vs HBK @ Bad Blood has to be one of the most boring matches ever


----------



## RebelArch86 (Apr 23, 2013)

Attitude Era didn't help wrestling
the AE stars left the business poorly
the bad product during PG era had a lot to do with all the dream matches, instead of putting new talent over the legends


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

1.Cena was terrible as a ****** rapper in 2002-2003
Big Show is not boring.

2.I prefer smarky crowds that try to "get themselves over" as opposed to sheep mark crowds.

3.Edge is overrated as a singles performer and doesnt deserve to be called a legend.

4.Jack Evans is the best high flyer in North American wrestling today
5.Benoit's promos in WWE were entertaining.

6.Triple H got over purely on talent and not backstage politics.

7.Finally Roaddogg in 99 should have won the WWF championship 1 time.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

John Cena is one of the GOATs.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Smitson said:


> *John Cena is one of the GOATs*.


Might I ask when did you start watching wrestling just curious?


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

I enjoy the Great Khali, not his comedic role right now but his monster heel role. He is big enough to where nothing else matters.

I think Stone Cold is overrated. He is a great wrestler and obviously means more to the business than almost anybody, but I think other people could have done just as good of a job.

Goldberg was an underrated wrestler inside the ring.

Eugene was actually entertaining.

I kind of like some ridiculous gimmicks for lower card wrestlers... I'm looking at you Eugene, Simon Dean, Fandango, etc.

Hulk Hogan has singlehandedly contributed the most to the wrestling industry more than anyone... and done more damage to it more than anyone.

HHH would have been one of the best of all time even without the backstage politics.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> I don't know if that's an unpopular opinion but the today's product is the best in years.


second. 

really like what's happening.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

2006 SmackDown >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 2002 & 2003 SmackDown. 

Raven's promos were forced and corny.

Christian's tag team with Chris Jericho was better than his tag team his Edge (for 'work', E&C's backstage stuff is pretty outstanding).

Ambrose is the least of the Shield guys.

Kane has never been that good. Like two decades of work to his name and he's been carried through pretty much every notable match he's had. I'm baffled at the love he gets sometimes. OK, you like him, you love him, no one can stop you from that. I saw a thread where people were calling him top 20 all time. top 20 ALL time. How is he top 20 all time for anything? How is he top 100? Top...1000? He does almost nothing well. I don't really outright dislike Kane and he used to be one of my favourites, but even then I never thought he was great at much of anything. He had a cool gimmick in the 90s that should have been better and should have been given to a better wrestler, but like, that's it. He's average, and often far below average. Where are all these great Kane showings?


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler isn't all that


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yeah1993 said:


> 2006 SmackDown >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 2002 & 2003 SmackDown.
> 
> Raven's promos were forced and corny.
> 
> ...


1. Kane not being in the top 1000 is an exaggeration.
2. Kane vs Undertaker Mania 14, Kane vs Albert 6/28/01 in MSG, Kane vs Raven vs Big Show Mania 17 Hardcore match, Kane vs Shane Mcmahon ambulance match, Kane vs Benoit Bad Blood 2004.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

The Shield are boring.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

wrestle_champion said:


> I actually enjoy Sheamus. His theme and finisher is awesome. There, I said it.


I agree.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Ric Flair is terrible on the mic


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> 1. Kane not being in the top 1000 is an exaggeration.


Is it? What makes him better than someone like Sid (a big guy who is known for bad work)? I'll admit if asked to come up with 1000 workers better than Kane I doubt I could do it right now, but that's only because I haven't seen enough work of enough wrestlers to say so. I've seen approximately ten Amazing Red matches but he's looked so much better in most of those matches than Kane ever has in his whole career (and I've watched SOOO much more Kane than Red). I've seen like, no Claudio/Cesaro outside of WWE, but 2013 Cesaro squashes Kane's whole career so easily that it's unreal, and I haven't even seen the Bryan, Bo Dallas or Generico matches yet. I don't exactly think 2013 Cesaro is one of the best wrestlers of all time or anything, either.



WWFECWWCW94 said:


> 2. Kane vs Undertaker Mania 14, Kane vs Albert 6/28/01 in MSG, Kane vs Raven vs Big Show Mania 17 Hardcore match, Kane vs Shane Mcmahon ambulance match, Kane vs Benoit Bad Blood 2004.


I'll give him the Albert matches, they're fun as hell. Not GREAT performances, but fun matches he deserves credit for. I remember the Taker match being good but its been years. I never thought it was a GREAT Kane showing, though. Every match with Shane sucked. I hate that feud so much. The Benoit match was a total Benoit carry, as was their re-match on Raw. I don't remember the Mania 17 3-way. Unsure I've seen it.


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

John Cena is a great wrestler in the WWE sense, and has decent matches at worst with pretty much everyone on the roster.


----------



## Y2J is a God (Jan 25, 2013)

1. The shield are not entertaining anymore, its the same thing week in week out. Nothing against the wrestlers themselves but the concept is becoming very repetitive and stale.

2. Triple h deserves all his world titles as he was/is the greatest heel of all time.


----------



## sXe 4 life (Aug 3, 2013)

Undertaker is overrated.

Cesaro is WWE Champion material.

Sin Cara is boring to watch in-ring.


----------



## Tape Tianlei (Aug 1, 2013)

Wade Barrett is boring.

The Shield are boring as a group (but Ambrose is great).

Interesting topic, by the way.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I love Ambrose just as much as the next guy but I don't think he's that good in the ring. The same goes for Punk. I think some guys tend to overrate them in that area because they're so great on the stick. 

This is my opinion. That's it... That's it... :asilva


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Shield are Boring

CM Punks FANS suck (I like Punk)

Daniel Bryan is already getting stale, and he hasn't even won the championship

Dr. Thuganomics was corny and sucked

Hollywood Rock sucked 

Austin in the 2000s with the stupid "WHAT" phrase SUCKED and has ruined wrestling promos forever

RAW and Smackdown should be all about the story and entertainment aspect of wrestling. While PPVs should be all about the matches. I don't want to watch 30 minute matches on RAW.

3 Hour RAW sucks

New Generation era > Ruthless Aggression

The Biker Undertaker sucks. Lord of Darkness and Ministry were his peak.


----------



## Barking_titus (Jul 27, 2013)

I think randy Orton is a terrible wrestler


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

Another vote for the shield are boring, theyve become so fucking bland and predictable and I really think theyre holding Ambrose back because you dont really get to see his character because he just does the shield routine every week, say that in other threads though and people act like youve just said 'i hope your mother gets cancer'.

Also Ryback is doing the best work of his career right now but people cant see it because theyre so hung up on wins and losses.


----------



## Tape Tianlei (Aug 1, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Shield are Boring
> 
> CM Punks FANS suck (I like Punk)
> 
> ...


"Shield are Boring"

Shield are boring, at least for me. Just another heel bad ass group who beats people up for no apparent reason.

"CM Punks FANS suck (I like Punk)"

CM Punks fans don't suck. People who blindly follow some wrestler or promotion without acknowledging their flaws do.

Daniel Bryan is not stale. He's amazing nowadays. When he started in the WWE was very bland.

"Dr. Thuganomics was corny and sucked"

I was never really a Cena fan, therefore i agree.

"Hollywood Rock sucked"

I prefer the face Rock, but i don't i agree that character sucked.

"Austin in the 2000s with the stupid "WHAT" phrase SUCKED and has ruined wrestling promos forever"

What chants do suck.

"RAW and Smackdown should be all about the story and entertainment aspect of wrestling. While PPVs should be all about the matches. I don't want to watch 30 minute matches on RAW."

The PPVs are already all about the matches. The shows should be about entertainment, the story and also the matches. They key word is balance.

"3 Hour RAW sucks"

Agreed. Too much.

"New Generation era > Ruthless Aggression"

Highly unpopular for sure.

"The Biker Undertaker sucks. Lord of Darkness and Ministry were his peak."

I prefer the deadman character.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

1) Triple H is great.
2) Christian is boring and should have never been promoted above mid-card mediocrity.
3) John Cena is not the Antichrist.
4) The product is actually pretty good right now.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

The Wyatt Family's gimmick is kinda dumb. There I said it.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Christian is not that great in ring. I like him, i'm happy is back but he is just good, not great


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

I think Vickie Guerrero has a personal beef with Ricardo Rodriguez, at least on TV.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

JBL's WWE title reign is massively overrated around here. It was a good reign, don't get me wrong, but it was hardly ever memorable. His cage match against Eddie on Smackdown was great but that's the only great match he had under his reign.

1997 and 2000 were the best years for the Attitude Era. Fuck 1998 and 1999.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Kane was more entertaining than the Undertaker character wise.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

TH1 said:


> Kane was more entertaining than the Undertaker character wise.




That's not unpopular, it's the damn truth!


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Daniel Bryan does not have the look to be a big star, I don't see money in him.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

bruno lemat said:


> For you but not the peoples.Undertaker is lot of popular than Kane.




Because undertaker is better then Kane (obviously) , but Kane had a way better/dark character.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

~ The current product is shit
~ Smarky crowds are an embarrassment to the business and non wrestling fans who just happen to turn on the tv and see them
~ Nexus was awful
~ Punk is not a true star, and never will be
~ The Big Show is a great mic worker
~ It will be a very long time before WWE produce another star who comes close to Cena (and I mean a VERY long time)
~ JBL is painful
~ JBL was painful
~ The Undertaker is heavily overrated


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Rhodes > Sandow


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kane in 97 and 98 was a lot more entertaining than the Lord of Darkness. I agree 100%. 

Kane from 97-99 is definitely in my top 5 personal favorite wrestlers of all time. Absolute brilliant storytelling and execution for his character.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Hulk Hogan deserves a lot more respect.

The Shield are not nearly as good as people here make them out to be. They've been extremely repetitive at times (i.e. Triple Powerbomb). And Roman is the only member I can see having the potential to become a star.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

98-99 (Russo Crash tv raws) were the most entertaining years of WWf/E television


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Miz is underrated by the IWC. He's not as bad as some people think.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

D17 said:


> ~ Punk is not a true star, and never will be


Isn't that CM Punk in your avatar?...


BRRROCK-LESNAR said:


> Hulk Hogan deserves a lot more respect.
> 
> The Shield are not nearly as good as people here make them out to be. They've been extremely repetitive at times *(i.e. Triple Powerbomb)*. And Roman is the only member I can see having the potential to become a star.


You mean their signature move? wtf


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> Dr. Thuganomics was corny and sucked


I agree. I was looking at WM XX footage when Cena had his "Pre-match rap" in the ring and was thinking, "Man, Cena's always been cheesy". But me being 8/9 years old at the time I thought he was the best thing ever.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't really care for Stone Cold or The Rock as wrestlers.:draper2:avit:

As personalities, as actors, as celebrities, sure, but watching their _matches_ on a Saturday afternoon? I would watch promos and vignettes any day over watching something like Stone Cold v Brett (for instance). Don't care for Brett either:damn


----------



## ViperVenom (Jan 13, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Kane in 97 and 98 was a lot more entertaining than the Lord of Darkness. I agree 100%.
> 
> Kane from 97-99 is definitely in my top 5 personal favorite wrestlers of all time. Absolute brilliant storytelling and execution for his character.


I think this had a lot to do with Jim Cornettes creative input at the time before he went to OVW in 99. He was the one who booked Kane's debut etc...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

JustJoel said:


> I would watch promos and vignettes any day over watching something like Stone Cold v Brett (for instance). Don't care for Brett either:damn


Just as well, you can't even spell his name right.


----------



## supernova (Aug 1, 2013)

Kevin Nash was highly overrated and was only pushed in the WWF (and thus the WCW) because there was so little main event status talent at the time, and his close relationship with the klique.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

Bret Hart vs. Steve Austin @Survivor Series is a criminally underrated match. You know what I'll go even further and say that Bret gave Austin his best matches.


----------



## Rock-Bottom (Feb 3, 2013)

*I never liked Edge.* ( Especially after he slept with and stole his good friend Matt Hardy's woman, Lita. Trashy guy. ) But i can acknowledge that he's beloved by the IWC.
*
I prefer Daniel Bryan without his beard.* ( I know, i risk being hunted down and crucified for this remark... )

*I think Ken Kennedy was the best mic worker since the Rock, and the WWE blew a chance at greatness here.* ( It's true. It's damn true. )
*
I am not a fan of Antonio Cesaro. At all.* ( I know, I am such a rebel. )


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

zep81 said:


> Just as well, you can't even spell his name right.


Touché.


----------



## Pycckue (Jun 23, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is boring.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

The Legion of Doom were boring. Even as a 4 year old who loved faces in squash matches.


----------



## Tape Tianlei (Aug 1, 2013)

Pycckue said:


> Daniel Bryan is boring.


The Shield is boring and one sided.

Bryan is amazing. And i don't say that very often, specially with relatively new guys in WWE.


----------



## Cardiac Kid (Jun 22, 2013)

Michael Cole is good on commentary

Sin Cara should at least be in the US title scene

Kane should end the streak at WM30


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The Benoit/HHH/HBK triple threats were nothing special.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

I think Angle vs Benoit @ Royal Rumble '03 sucks.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

I like when Cena talks to the camera during his entrances.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Bret hart is by far the most overrated WWE star ever. The man never drew a dime in his life.


----------



## bigfire20 (Jun 5, 2013)

ATF said:


> I think Angle vs Benoit @ Royal Rumble '03 sucks.


If Mick Foley Wrestle 200 Years , He Won't be able to Offer such Match


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

bigfire20 said:


> If Mick Foley Wrestle 200 Years , He Won't be able to Offer such Match


Oh yeah. Cause he already has offered countless better ones.

Of course though it's only my opinion. I was very specific with the "I think" part and you have to live with my opinion as it is.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Jof said:


> Bret hart is by far the most overrated WWE star ever. The man never drew a dime in his life.


So you must not like CM Punk or Shawn Michaels then


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

bruno lemat said:


> Shawn michaels and cm punk are not the best in the world.
> *The sweet chin music is a awful finisher*
> Shawn michaels vs undertaker isn't the best match in the world
> John cena doesn't have 5 move
> ...


Well I know thats your opinion and I respect that, but IMO Stone Cold was not good in ring, I know he is not bad wrestler, but all he did was punches, kicks and stunner...
His gimmick was like that but still I saw a lot of better wrestlers than him even when he actually wrestled...

Sweet Chin music is actually good finisher, at least to me, It's simple and effective...


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

*@BigEvil2012*, I suggest you take a look at a whole bunch of pre-neck injury Austin. For example the match vs Bret Hart at Survivor Series '96. You might just be impressed


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WCW 1998 > WWF 1998
WWE cage matches suck.
Mordecai was a cool gimmick that should be reused some day.
Kurt Angle was never a top tier worker.
The Legion of Doom sucked. So did a ton of other old timers (Snuka, Bobo Brazil, Dynamite Kid, Bruno).
Ryback and Miz are not awful.
Ted DiBiase, Roddy Piper, and Jake Roberts are not good wrestlers. GOAT level entertainers, but terrible wrestlers.
Tajiri is one of the greatest wrestlers the company has ever had.
Cena/Edge wasn't that good of a feud. Dragged way too long and felt like a "forced" epic a la Orton/HHH.
Christian >> Edge
Mark Henry was great even back in 2003.
There has never been a very good female wrestler in WWE history. Even Trish and Lita weren't that good.
Shawn Michaels is a better face than heel.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Rhodes > Sandow. In fact, Rhodes > most of the roster. He is great on the ring and on the mic. Go watch his undashing promos and his matches against Mysterio

Michael Cole is entertaining

The Miz was a great wwe champion

Austin Aries and CM Punk > other wrestlers all arround wise

Cena is better wrestler than The Rock and maybe Stone Cold (haven't seen much of him pre neck injury). Cena is just lazy or too tired to put good matches every week and has a shitty gimmick. The only thing Rocky is better is charisma and athleticism (Cena's dropkicks suck)

John Morrison's mic skills were great (during his feud with Punk)

Ryder is good

Christian Bale is the best actor of all time and he would make a good world champion


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

funnyfaces1 said:


> WCW 1998 > WWF 1998
> WWE cage matches suck.
> Mordecai was a cool gimmick that should be reused some day.
> Kurt Angle was never a top tier worker.
> ...


Yep.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

bruno lemat said:


> Sandow suck
> Rhodes is better than Sandow
> Cm punk is overrated and his wwe championsip title reign is one the most boring reign in wwe history
> Michael cole is good comentator
> ...


How's that an unpopular opinion? Most of the people recognizes that.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

- I hate technical wrestling- Boring
- HHH is the most overrated superstar in history
- face Christian is very boring
- Hbk/Austin matches bore the life out of me
- fall asleep every time I watch bret/davey ss 92
- HHH 2000 is overrated
- Dont give a shit about Benoit murder or not


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Del Rio sucks, even in the ring. Being boring as a person makes your matches boring as well.


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

I enjoyed Miz Wwe title reign


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

bruno lemat said:


> I forget:For a montreal screjog i agree with vince mcmahon. everything is the fault of bret hart and michaels know it for a montreal screjow,is just a lieer bastard.


LOL


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

-Dean ambrose is not even close to be as big as Seth Rollins will be.
-Curtis Axel has some potential.

-The people who say Cm Punk is not the best in the world should die..
Ok, that was a joke... (no)


----------



## Budoma (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't believe WWE should have completely wiped away Christ Benoit after what happened, the way they did. He was an amazing wrestler when he was around.


----------



## ofcccaddy2004 (Mar 19, 2013)

I want TV-14, blood, swearing, sexual themes, and chair shots to the head back.


----------



## xzombiecowzx (Jul 8, 2013)

Hardcore wrestling > technical wrestling (not that I don't love and appreciate technical wrestling)


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I didn't see anything wrong with Randy Orton winning the World Heavyweight title in 2004. Orton was one of the hottest mid-card acts in the WWE back in 2004 and was showing loads of potential at that point. He came off a major program with Mic Foley that did wonders for him. Orton pretty much outgrew the mid-card division as he was above everyone in that division. Orton beating Benoit for the World Heavyweight title at Summerslam 2004 was a perfect way to get Orton elevated to the main event scene. If booked right, Orton's World Heavyweight title reign could have been great but Triple H defeating him at the Unforgiven 2004 PPV for the World Heavyweight title did him now favors.

I don't care for a TV-14 product. The rating of a product isn't why I tune in every week, the wrestling is.

Bobby Lashley isn't as bad as hes made out to be.

While I did like Eddie Guerrero winning the WWE title against Lesnar at No Way Out 2004, his first WWE title win should have took place at WrestleMania 20. I thought it would been a much better moment seeing him and Benoit both winning world titles on the same night.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

ECW was a shit company and would have never amounted to anything if it weren't for Vince McMahon. It's highly, highly played up by WWE (for some strange reason) and it had absolutely NOTHING to do with the Monday Night War's. It was a glorified indie company at best. 

Paul Heyman is NOT a genius. 

TNA will never amount to anything. Guy's like Bobby Roode and AJ Styles have wasted their career's in TNA and will never become stars. Would it be cool to see a competitor against WWE, sure. But, it's just not to be with TNA. 

Just because you do a lot of moves in a match DOES NOT make you a good worker.

John Cena doesn't get as much credit as he deserves. He's had multiple good/great matches for anyone to say he's not a good wrestler. 

Brock Lesnar, Mark Henry, Daniel Bryan and John Cena are the 4 top in-ring workers in the WWE today. 

If you don't understand why John Cena win's all the time, you should probably stop watching wrestling. 

Kurt Angle is not as good as a wrestler people make him out to be. 

As much as I don't like him, I can still say that Hulk Hogan was a fantastic babyface and heel wrestler and when people say he's a bad wrestler they have no clue what their talking about. 

Stone Cold was one of the best babyface wrestler's WWE has ever had.

Jerry Lawler is a better wrestler than Shawn Michaels.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

(Continued) 

I enjoy professional wrestling for the characters, storylines, gimmick's, promo's, in-ring product and the over the top nature of it all. I don't really give a damn about "who's being misused" or he/she are being "buried." That kind of stuff doesn't entertain me anymore, I grew up. I understand that professional wrestling is, in essence, a television show. And with every television show there's a main character (John Cena) and the show is based around them. Wrestler's are built up to lose to the top face, it's been like that for 30 years. They turned Andre and Stg. Slaughter heel to job to Hogan, and the turned Rock heel to job to Austin. They fact that people are so blinded to realize this is baffling to me. There are people out there who view it was a legit sport with a line backstage and "everyone get's a shot." It's never been like that and never will be. I don't know how real fake fighting is, but it's fake. 

There's no such thing as a technical wrestler, it's fake fighting. I don't know how you can technically wrestle. 

That fact that guy's like Balls Mahoney, Axl Rotten, New Jack, Brian Knobbs, Raven, Sabu, The Sandman and more of the ECW alumni still get indie booking's is beyond me. It's there a bowling alley or gas station that can hire these guy's? Seriously, most of them should have never been in a wrestler ring to begin with.

CM Punk is not as big of a star he, or his fan's, think he is. I'm a fan, don't get me wrong, but he'll never be the top face of the company.


----------



## Chancywancy (Jun 25, 2013)

Alright, I'll air out some of my unpopular opinions — here we go.

*1) *When Cena cuts a serious promo, he does so very well and for that reason I tend to not skip segments he's in. His promo last year with Punk and Bret Hart was one of the best in 2012. Also, for his last two or three feuds, he's sold his opponents promos well and made them come off as pretty viable threats. For example, he seemed distraught during that debate promo he had with The Rock before Wrestlemania. He may have smiled and joked to much with Ryback, but he truly made Mark Henry seem like a threat and he took him serious. With DB, he's shown anger and maybe a hint of jealousy, but that's still going on.

*2)* Sheamus could be booked to be one of the best faces if it wasn't for him essentially being Cena 2.0. Truly believe the guy could pull off an anti-hero brawler character. He comes off as very anti-authority.

*3)* Daniel Bryan's beard has become the ultimate catch 22 because it embodies his character and is currently part of his 'gimmick'. If he shaves it, he instantly becomes closer to what a true champion should look like and can be seen as a more serious threat, but also, if he shaves it he loses the thing he's talked up for quite some time (as seen in his newest t-shirt, and some videos on YouTube).

*4)* Triple H is the best heel ever. Period.

*5)* Ryback's mic skills have gone up 200% (though still not amazing, but passable) since his heel turn.

*6)* I truly want to believe that Chris Benoit's actions can be justified, but my gut tells me otherwise. My mind says "He didn't know what he was doing — almost as if there was a different man in Benoit's head" but my humanity, so to speak, tells me "He has the blood of his wife and his child on his hands, no excuses."

That's all I have for now. Will probably revisit this thread if I think of any more.


----------



## The Badass (May 1, 2013)

I think Great Khali and Miz were good championship material at the time. And to be honest I thoroughly enjoyed the change from the regulars.


----------



## The_Max (Dec 8, 2012)

submission moves sucks


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Chancywancy said:


> Alright, I'll air out some of my unpopular opinions — here we go.
> 
> *1) *When Cena cuts a serious promo, he does so very well and for that reason I tend to not skip segments he's in. His promo last year with Punk and Bret Hart was one of the best in 2012. Also, for his last two or three feuds, he's sold his opponents promos well and made them come off as pretty viable threats. For example, he seemed distraught during that debate promo he had with The Rock before Wrestlemania. He may have smiled and joked to much with Ryback, but he truly made Mark Henry seem like a threat and he took him serious. With DB, he's shown anger and maybe a hint of jealousy, but that's still going on.
> 
> ...


Agree about Bryan. His beard heightened his floor but has provided him a ceiling. I'm really interested in seeing how they get around it, if at all.


----------



## kshavy2002 (Jun 22, 2013)

Sickened that this thread has 83 pages. 
Thats my unpopular opinion


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Wrestlemania 2000 is a brilliant PPV with a brilliant, brilliant Main Event. It was the right match at the right time with the right people involved and (coming from a huge Rocky mark) the right decision on who should have gone over. Everything about this show is great minus the one-on-one match we were robbed of (I can look passed that).


----------



## Michael the Narwha (Feb 18, 2013)

I enjoy watching Sheamus perform.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Cena isnt that bad that everybody makes him out to be, sure boring, but not bad at what he does. Safe worker and great talker.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WCW Nitro was better in 1999 / 2000 than 1996 - 1998.

The New Generation was and still is awesome.

Goldberg's streak sucked.

Austin got stale in 1999. (CEO Austin was great though)

Sean Waltman is incredibly underrated.

Punk's white BITW shirt was ugly.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

1. Seth Rollins will be the next face of the company, since Ambrose can't work as a face.

2. Matt Hardy > Jeff Hardy

3. Bret Hart has every reason to be as pissed as he is. People give him a lot of flak but forget that he is only answering questions that he's asked during interviews. He isn't making videos and shooting on people he doesn't like.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

i think both Orton & Sheamus work better in the ring as faces
when both were heels i couldnt stand watching them in the ring
since their matches were so dull & boring to watch

both should stay as face imo


----------



## Oh Lymping Hero! (Aug 23, 2010)

I think Sheamus has all the tools to take over John Cena as the face of the company and should be pushed as such.


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

I'm not really a fan of Stone Cold Steve Austin. In my opinion, every attitude era main eventer. 

Randy Orton is my least favorite wrestler of all time.

I enjoyed Chris Jericho's Undisputed Championship reign 

The Undertaker should have retired after Wrestlemania 25.

I'm a fan of the Miz.


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

WCW 1999-01 in the main had really good tag teams/stables

Jeff Jarrett is underappreciated as a heel

Goldberg could have been so much bigger in the WWE if they'd known how to use him

Albert/A-Train is a really good wrestler (that got stuck with the simply awful Tensai gimmick)

TNA's tag team division, X division and knockout's division are almost dead

They should make mud wrestling matches a semi-regular jurisdiction for the female wrestlers


----------



## Cardiac Kid (Jun 22, 2013)

I think the Tag Team titles look good


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Daniel Bryan should shave that awful beard.
*Cena has great matches. Underrated.
*Undertaker is a brilliant promo cutter.
*Triple H is a fantastic worker. One of the best.
*Orton is a better choice of winning the WWE title than Bryan, personally.
*Lesnar is pretty good on the mic. Alright, he is OK... not terrible, though.
*CM Punk was a great face in 2012.
*Cole as a heel was so funny and entertaining. Did not deserve a Wrestlemania match with Lawler, though.
*Edge and Lita were better than Savage and Elizabeth. (grabs flamesuit) 
*The Cena and Orton rivalry in 2009 was fantastic.
*Edge is underrated by some people here.

I probably have some more, but that is all I can think of right now.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

The Rock isn't a good "wrestler"

That sharpshooter....


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Cody Rhodes is better than Damien Sandow.


----------



## demons1 (Jul 3, 2008)

Lex Luger and Ken Shamrock were outstanding.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Christian has one of the worst and most boring moveset in the company


----------



## Bowlen (Feb 1, 2012)

- Daniel Bryan is overrated
- The Shield is boring and stale
- AJ Lee is not attractive
- Paige is even less attractive
- Nikki Bella > Brie Bella (not that I care about the both of them though)
- WCW in 2000 had actually been quite entertaining
- Any form of political correctness ruins modern day wrestling
- CM Punk vs. John Cena (MitB 2011) --> ***1/2 tops 
- The violence, nudity and stuff were a bigger factor than the fresh stars like Stone Cold in making the AE this big
- Ryback sucked from day 1
- The Wyatt Family is cheesy
- PG wrestling in the 00's just does not work (the 90's were a different time)


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> *Daniel Bryan should shave that awful beard.
> *Cena has great matches. Underrated.
> *Undertaker is a brilliant promo cutter.
> *Triple H is a fantastic worker. One of the best.
> ...


Were you watching WWF back then while it occurred or did you just watch clips on youtube of Savage and Elizabeth? The only reason why Edge and Lita were over is because Edge fucked one of his closest friend's girl and thus thats what got Edge over as a heel.


----------



## Iron Head (Oct 31, 2012)

-Cena can wrestle.
-WrestleMania 26 and 28 were good Mania level PPVs.
-Overall WrestleMania doesn't feel as important a show as it should...really none of the Big Four PPVs feel like the conclusion of a story but rather just another chapter and that the next night or the next PPV is the real story.
-MITB should not have its own PPV, nor should Hell in a Cell
-RVD is overrated
-I'm ok with Austin never wrestling ever again, or Taker deciding to retire prior to Mania 30
-Shawn Michaels' 2nd run is far and beyond better than his first run.


----------



## ddoucette214 (Dec 26, 2012)

*No sarcasm, I really never get tired of unpopular opinion threads lol i enjoy voicing mine and hearing other posters as well.*

1. 90's ring work (even in no-so-good/squash matches) is crisper and more realistic than in most of today's matches.

2. The Big Show was in his element and really over as a face in 2010-2012.

3. Matt Striker was an enjoyable commentator. It was like a very knowledgeable fan being at the announce table.

4. WWE should do an experimental run one year of having only about 6 PPVs in that year like in the golden era. Royal Rumble (January), WrestleMania (March), Money in the Bank (May), SummerSlam (August), and Survivor Series (November). It _could_ help buyrates, or if anything help give storylines better time to build.

5. They need more special editions of Raw (MSG Raw, Commercial Free, King of the Ring, etc.).

6. As over as Daniel Bryan is right now, I'd actually enjoy a storyline with him shaving his beard and turning into a corporate heel champion.

7. Del Rio is over. Not as over as some people, but he does get reactions. People just get confused because everybody except John Cena, Stone Cold, Triple H, the McMahons, The Rock, CM Punk, Brock Lesnar, Daniel Bryan, and The Undertaker get mostly tepid reactions these days anyway. Del Rio actually got a pretty good _face_ pop when I was at Raw a couple of weeks ago.

8. Smackdown 2009 is easily up there with the 2002 Smackdown Six era in terms of great wrestling TV.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

There are no 'cycles' of popularity, wrestling will NEVER be more popular than it was in the AE again. It's a shame, but the way everything was, society/technology/politics/consumerism helped create the boom just as much as the product itself. The world is a very different place now.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

John Cena can wrestle.

Sheamus can wrestle.

Christian has the charisma of a tin of paint.

The Shield have grown stale.

Ziggler's ring work is over-rated.

AJ Lee is an irritating twat.

Triple H deserved his accolades.


----------



## ddoucette214 (Dec 26, 2012)

JaffaTheHeel said:


> John Cena can wrestle.
> 
> Sheamus can wrestle.
> 
> ...


Thank you. 

I enjoy the burying jokes just as much as anyone, but in all seriousness he earned his spot as a main eventer. Of course some people still ignore that he got elevated _before_ he was with Stephanie. However, I wont ignore the McMahon-Helmsley storyline solidified him.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

JaffaTheHeel said:


> John Cena can wrestle.
> 
> Sheamus can wrestle.
> 
> ...


She is and he does.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

-I don't care about sells, who's 'green', who's over, I just enjoy wrestling for what it is. I just suspend disbelief and enjoy kayfabe (it's still real to me dammit).

-Hardcore Smarks aren't smart and are just idiots who try act superior to other wrestling fans.


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

- WWE isn't the same company to me anymore. Everything I watched wrestling for has gone. I hate the nature of the product and 90% of the characters involved today. Its not a case of nostalgia either. Growing up I stopped watching WWE in 2002 but I've managed to watch up to 2003 and find it enjoyable despite not growing up watching during this period and I'll carry on beyond this point.

- Randy Orton is overrated and is the most boring wrestler on the roster today. R-Truth always has and always will be a pile of 5hite. Punk is the 'best' of a bad bunch not including the ex-wrestlers still involved. Sheamus is one of the worst characters I've ever seen in the wrestling business. Mark Henry being a main eventer sets the tone for how good the product is at his age.

- Cena isn't a GOAT but theres no-one in the company that has been there for years with his commitment and popularity (Thanks to Kids, sigh). The same sort of relates to HHH, many wrestlers left and he wasn't a main eventer for too long to lose his place in the Title Runs. I'm not saying him fucking Stephanie has had nothing to do with his legacy being built though.

- The wrestling business died when it changed its ways. Too many wrestlers have died, kayfabe is dead, the Benoit situation, Society is too worried about being politically correct and wrestling isn't popular and won't be a popular programme for public mainstream again. Wrestling went from Sex Drugs and Rock & Roll to Pop.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Triple H is awesome

Matt Striker was awesome

Paige isn't that hot

This one is controversial... since Eddie died he's been overrated way too much

Randy Orton is the best all round sports entertainer today.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

Fandango completely sucks IMO.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

BeautifulDisaster said:


> Fandango completely sucks IMO.


Agreed. The sooner he's fired, the better.


----------



## SmarkyKunt (Jul 16, 2013)

CM Punk is not God, believe it or not.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I liked Rock/Cena 2. Here, I said it.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

The easiest and best way to begin some sort of a new era of Wrestling (or at least some sort of controversy) is to turn The Real American faces while still holding on to their gimmick. That would mean PC-**** and the media going ballistic about rascism and so on, creating major heat which i think is needed for the company to once again wake up and start producing good and entertaining wrestling.

I don't see the big deal with Bray Wyatt and AJ Lee looks like a normal average chick, nothing special besides she doesn't have silicone boobs and other types of surgical "improvements".

Also, i think WWE is hypocrites for saying they have a wellness-program when it's very obvious that guys like HHH, John Cena, Batista, Rybak and Big E Langston etc have been using some kind of steroids. You don't get that build without doping and while they are not alone in being hypocrites about(Fifa, NHL, IAAF etc) i don't like it and it makes the wrestlers harder to cheer for. I would rather cheer for a guy who says he has done steroids than a guy that says he will never be.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Spittekauga said:


> Also, i think WWE is hypocrites for saying they have a wellness-program when it's very obvious that guys like HHH, John Cena, Batista, Rybak and Big E Langston etc have been using some kind of steroids. You don't get that build without doping and while they are not alone in being hypocrites about(Fifa, NHL, IAAF etc) i don't like it and it makes the wrestlers harder to cheer for. I would rather cheer for a guy who says he has done steroids than a guy that says he will never be.


I don't know much about body-building, but it's not fair to make those accusations. Cena's workout is absolutely insane. It's plausible that those guys can in fact get that big with hard work and lots of protein. They're not necessarily roiding.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

BeautifulDisaster said:


> Fandango completely sucks IMO.


It's a very valid opinion.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

I actually liked Mae Young giving birth to a hand.


----------



## BeautifulDisaster (Aug 2, 2013)

This one might catch heat, I don't think Bray Wyatt's that good. First of all, in ring ability is down the gutter with him. His look is awful, he's not very tall, his body fat percentage is too high, he looks ugly. His mic skills ok and he is somewhat charismatic. But that's it. I don't see why people are hyping him as the next GOAT and WWE Champion.


----------



## Grimley (Jun 16, 2013)

People who treat wrestling like it's a research project and spend more time picking apart wrestler's gimmicks and comparing them to past superstars annoy the crap out of me. The reason why wrestling was so much more interesting 10+ years ago is because we didn't have people continuously trying to shove shit down our throats...

Like the Wyatt Family comparison to the Godwins, which I honestly think is a complete joke of an excuse to throw stones towards 3 guys who have serious potential, and a damn good gimmick/storyline to boot. 

How bout Fandango? I think someone said something along the lines of dancing gimmicks not being able to get wrestlers very far. Surely if your opinion is based off a human rhinoceros like Brodus Clay, I'd probably think the same thing..but if you look at a team like Too Cool..that statement doesn't have much ground to stand on.

I know I enjoyed wrestling a lot more when people just watched the show and went with the angle rather than drooling over their keyboards waiting for the latest news. I could really care less that [Insert Name Here] didn't actually suffer a broken collar bone, but actually took time off to heal from his/her recent butt implants. The broken bones sound more like wrestling...the butt implant info just ruins the entertainment aspect (especially for those meant to make an impactful return) of the show. I'd rather leave that crap to the superstar paparazzi.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Shawn Michaels 1996 in-ring is the GOAT year for any wrestler ever


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

redskins25 said:


> Shawn Michaels 1996 in-ring is the GOAT year for any wrestler ever


What? Nobody even remembers that. Cena 2007> Michaels 1996 and this is not even unpopular opinion.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Sex Ferguson said:


> Triple H is awesome
> 
> Matt Striker was awesome
> 
> ...


Doesn't that apply to the guy in your sig as well?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

The wyatts are the worst thing in wwe right now. I cant stand them.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

CM Punk is overrated, just a pg version of Steve Austin.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Brock Lesnar is vastly overrated on this forum, almost as much as The Rock.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

straightedge891 said:


> Davey Richards is overrated shit
> Kaitlyn is, was, and always will be shit. Overrated in looks as well.
> Paige is overrated in looks and wrestling. ESPECIALLY looks.
> I don't care for Payback
> ...


lmao TNA mark.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

The Undertaker is very overrated.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

tonsgrams said:


> The Undertaker is very overrated.


:bearer


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Cactus-Sack said:


> - Test is under-rated and deserve a big push.


Test is dead bro.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

redskins25 said:


> Shawn Michaels 1996 in-ring is the GOAT year for any wrestler ever


I don't think this is unpopular lol theres alot of people that would say the same


----------



## Cmasterclay (Aug 6, 2013)

- Based just on in ring talent, look, and in ring charisma, Sheamus has the potential to be a legitimate main eventer as a brawling anti-hero face (doesn't need a heel turn, just a character shift.) I like his entrance music, too. 
- Though his shtick is obviously pretty bad at this point, I'd take Cena's promos and matches over any full time star except Punk and Bryan and heel Orton. He's put on plenty of classic matches and awesome promos. 
- The era from the Punk shoot promo to today is the best WWE has been since the attitude era, easily- even if the in ring quality is slightly lower than 2002-2005, the storylines and promos make up for it.
- The later part of the AE era (Royal Rumble 2000 up until the Invasion) is just as good as the most famous two years, even with a lesser Austin (and with more Austin, it would be quite a bit better)
- Hunter and Taker's match at Wrestlemania 27 is as good as the HIAC
- Kurt Angle is a top five guy ever
- The ultra conservative/macho homophobia/racism of earlier eras is remember too fondly by smarks.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Sheamus is a victim of shitty creative and is actually one of the most rounded and talented superstars on the roster.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Cmasterclay said:


> - Hunter and Taker's match at Wrestlemania 27 is as good as the HIAC


I think most people feel that their 27 match was better than 28.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bryan isn't the second coming of Christ.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

JBL is a really bad commentator... Really bad.


----------



## Cmasterclay (Aug 6, 2013)

JaffaTheHeel said:


> I think most people feel that their 27 match was better than 28.


Huh, guess I didn't realize this. Maybe it's because 28 won MOTY from most people and 27 was so outshined because of Punk/Cena MITB and the awful, awful nature of that entire Wrestlemania.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

The Invasion angle storyline is better than 90% of the storylines in pg era WWE.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Jof said:


> Doesn't that apply to the guy in your sig as well?


maybe so


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

Cena is the only top guy in WWE history that hasn't had a legendary match or promo in his career

Ryback is a better mic worker than Goldberg

ABA undertaker >>>>>> 2004- present Undertaker gimmick wise

The oddities were entertaining

I enjoy the AE style brawls over technical wrestling

Jack Evans is the best high flyer in North America and should be signed to the WWE.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

FluxCapacitor said:


> JBL is a really bad commentator... Really bad.


He was so cringeworthy last night. Last night all I heard from him at the end of the show was "Randy cash-in! Randy cash-in Randy cash-in! Randy! Randy! Randy!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> He was so cringeworthy last night. Last night all I heard from him at the end of the show was "Randy cash-in! Randy cash-in Randy cash-in! Randy! Randy! Randy!"


Agree. Wasn't JBL's best moment. Cole was really bad during the Brock/Punk brawl. His voice literally annoyed me and distracted me during the brawl.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

The WWE should have a one month off-season in which all wrestlers can go on vacation for that month and WWE is off the air at least for new, live episodes (they can air "Best Of's", etc.). The WWE corporate staff will still work as an "Improvement Tool" for that month assessing what needs to be addressed, what should change, how to run their company better, etc.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I enjoyed the Mr. America storyline.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Alchemind said:


> The WWE should have a one month off-season in which all wrestlers can go on vacation for that month and WWE is off the air at least for new, live episodes (they can air "Best Of's", etc.). The WWE corporate staff will still work as an "Improvement Tool" for that month assessing what needs to be addressed, what should change, how to run their company better, etc.


That's true.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Berlyn was a kickass gimmick that was way ahead of it's time and Alex Wright was more than decent in ring.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

tonsgrams said:


> The Invasion angle storyline is better than 90% of the storylines in pg era WWE.


Despite what anyone says, I loved the Invasion storyline. The most memorable storyline from my childhood. In that innocent time when I lived in kayfabe, I hated Stone Cold for turning his back on the WWF. The Invasion angle will always hold a special place in my heart, no matter what anyone says about it.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

JaffaTheHeel said:


> I don't know much about body-building, but it's not fair to make those accusations. Cena's workout is absolutely insane. It's plausible that those guys can in fact get that big with hard work and lots of protein. They're not necessarily roiding.


I know enough to know that have that amount of body-mass with that low body-fat percentage is nearly impossible and demands a genetic freak or something like that to even make it possible.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WWFECWWCW94 said:


> Were you watching WWF back then while it occurred or did you just watch clips on youtube of Savage and Elizabeth? The only reason why Edge and Lita were over is because Edge fucked one of his closest friend's girl and thus thats what got Edge over as a heel.


I wasn't watching back then. But, that is not the point.

From watching Edge and Lita and Savage and Elizabeth, I liked Lita and Edge more.
Even if They had the two couple playing on YT in 2013, side by side? I would enjoy L&E more.
They just entertained me a lot more and I enjoyed seeing them to a greater level.
I don't care about your excuses as to why Edge and Lita got heat. Did they get heat?

Yes. End of. Heat is heat.
You seem to be upset that I have a different opinion than you.

I somewhat understand that you can have a much better experience watching live, but I wasn't during that time period with S&E. I can only base my opinion on my experiences.
And my experience is that Edge and Lita were more entertaining.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

-JBL isn't/wasn't as good as a lot of people think he is/was. There was a lack of legitimate star power when he was champ and that character today would be about as popular as Del Rio. Also, he's not much better than King on commentary. He goes off on these weird tangents just because he's a heel and hasn't thought of anything new to say in months. Keep in mind this is coming from someone that LOVED him as Bradshaw in the APA.

-Curt Hawkins could be a star if given the chance. Anyone that watched him as a Superstars mainstay a few years ago with the likes of Reks, Barreta, McIntyre, & Masters know what I'm taking about.

-A lot of the stuff that happened in the Attitude Era that people remember so fondly would have them bitching just as much as the stuff we see now. While there were absolutely some memorable moments, there were a ton of stupid, nonsensical things to go along with them. People in my age range think it was awesome today because it seemed so cool when we were kids. Can you imagine the backlash at someone giving birth to a hand if it happened next week?

-Tag team wrestling is a waste of time. The matches are never that good and you rarely see it benefit both members. All of the memorable tag matches were gimmicky spot fests (even if they were very entertaining) and a straight up match almost always leaves something to be desired. I can't think of one classic tag bout off the top of my head that doesn't involve tables, ladders, & chairs.

-Hardcore wrestling for the sake of hardcore wrestling is generally trash. It's only good for hiding guys' weaknesses and should really only be utilized to blow off a feud. If you want to see ponds of blood for no reason and people getting hit with light tubes, go watch CZW.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't get why people rate ziggler so much, he doesn't seem main event caliber to me. He just lacks a certain charismatic edge I feel is needed for being one of the top guys, which I'm sure is what WWE wants him to be. Case and point, he had the most boring world heavyweight title reign in the history of the world heavyweight title. 

I've seen what it takes to be at the top, thats' not it; he ain't got it.


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

-I liked 1995 WWF.
-Bringing in a New Razor Ramon and a New Diesel was a good idea in theory. Meaning it was absolutely worth trying.
-I prefer classic WWF main event brawls to just about any other kind of wrestling.
-Finlay and post-2001 Regal are two of the most boring wrestlers to ever lace up the boots.
-The Attitude Era is tops. Wrestling was never that good before and will never be that good again.
-ECW gets way too much hate today.
-I can't stand CM Punk.
-Eddie Guerrero and Randy Savage climbed about 10 spots on most people's GOAT lists when they died.
-I generally like gimmicks.
-But Chikara is crap.
-Ric Flair is criminally underrated by kids these days.
-While I appreciate him now, I hated Steve Austin during the height of his popularity. I always saw him as the heel.
-Ditto for 90s Shawn Michaels. 
-Jerry Lawler is a legit GOAT contender.

That'll do for now. I'm sure I'll be back.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

- I 100% agree with Vince in the entire Montreal Screwjob fiasco.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

GOD said:


> - I 100% agree with Vince in the entire Montreal Screwjob fiasco.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

GOD said:


> - I 100% agree with Vince in the entire Montreal Screwjob fiasco.


Definitely a ballsy opinion, but I do as well. As the boss, sometimes you have to make incredibly painful decisions like that at any cost. It was either, risk your top 1B guy going to the competition with your top asset, or do everything in your power to protect your top asset. In this case, the WWF Championship was clearly the top asset. What I don't agree with was Shawn and Triple H hiding it at any cost over the years. I think had Shawn been outright about everything a lot sooner, Bret would've ended up forgiving him about it a lot sooner.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

-Brock Lesnar is one of the most overrated superstars of all time and never had a truly great match in his career other than his matches with Kurt Angle.

-Other than the Great Khali, Mark Henry is the worst in-ring wrestler on the WWE roster.

-As much as I am a fan of CM Punk, I think he gets overrated by the IWC a lot.

-I thought Rock vs Cena at Wrestlemania 28 was a good match.

-I enjoyed Triple H vs Kevin Nash at TLC 2011.

-Big Show and Sheamus are both more entertaining as faces rather than as heels.

-I believe the Tensai gimmick could have actually worked.

-Ryback Rules and deserves to be booked better and be pushed.

-Test was a really underrated talent.

-Wrestlemania 24 is my favourite Wrestlemania.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Bryan isn't the second coming of Christ.


True. CM Punk is.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

The wwe should of never made the miz champion ever.


----------



## TheMizfitWF (Feb 19, 2013)

To me, unpopular opinions include:
John Cena should have won the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania 24.
Chris Jericho should have never come back.
The Rock was perfectly justified in coming back.
CM Punk isn't that great in the ring.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Michael Cole's voice sounds like Ryan Seacrest


----------



## thunderblood (Jun 28, 2011)

Christian looks old and should retire.


----------



## ManureTheBear (Jun 3, 2013)

TheMizfitWF said:


> CM Punk isn't that great in the ring.


Yeah, I hold that unpopular opinion. I mean, he's good (and I'm totally expecting to eat some red for this), but he's overrated.

I mean, holy shit, it's impossible for him to live up to his hype! It ties in with his look, though, but he looks very unbalanced in the ring. Also, he wrestles like a guy who is actually 50lbs. heavier. His one high-flying move (the flying elbow drop) looks awkward most of the time.

His repeated kicks look terrible, too.

He can tell a great story in the ring and he does a good job of keeping in character inside it, but he should showcase his speed and technical expertise more, instead of pretending to be the toughest guy in the world.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

ManureTheBear said:


> Yeah, I hold that unpopular opinion. I mean, he's good (and I'm totally expecting to eat some red for this), but he's overrated.
> 
> I mean, holy shit, it's impossible for him to live up to his hype! It ties in with his look, though, but he looks very unbalanced in the ring. Also, he wrestles like a guy who is actually 50lbs. heavier. His one high-flying move (the flying elbow drop) looks awkward most of the time.
> 
> ...



One thing, Cm Punk is not a highflyer, he tries to excel over his wrestling style adding some aerial moves, that's because he is one of the best wrestler of the business, he's complete, a full package. But the fact is Cm Punk is not the type of "acrobatic" wrestler, maybe that's because some guys like you will put guys like Bryan or Aj styles ahead from him, but the fact is Cm Punk is way better in the ground, doing a lot of variations, showing martial arts combinations, planting an unlimited moveset, catching the crowd atention with inusuals situations, also Punk has one of the most beautiful technical styles that i never see. 

Say that Cm Punk isn't one of the best wrestler becuase he isn't a spotmonkey is an ignor.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Ruthless Aggression era sucked

Long title reigns suck

Thuganomics Cena always sucked

Triple H got the biggest pop in the history of professional wrestling and nobody wants to admit it

John Cena is just a pg version of the Rock

Hate people who continually compare todays product with the attitude era, its been 12 flippin years.

Dolph Ziggler is overrated

Christian should be called Captain snorefest


----------



## nickatnite1227 (Feb 12, 2012)

Michael Cole is the best WWE commentator
The Rock is the GOAT
Mick Foley was the 3rd best star of the attitude era
Shawn Michaels wasn't that good
Christain is severly overrated 
Kane should be the only person to end "The Streak"
John Cena wouldn't have made the roster in the late 90s


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

kane and khali are terrible
cena compared to kane and khali , he is bret hart in the ring


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

The Enforcer said:


> -JBL isn't/wasn't as good as a lot of people think he is/was. There was a lack of legitimate star power when he was champ and that character today would be about as popular as Del Rio. Also, he's not much better than King on commentary. He goes off on these weird tangents just because he's a heel and hasn't thought of anything new to say in months. Keep in mind this is coming from someone that LOVED him as Bradshaw in the APA.


According to Dave Meltzer, JBL is the lowest drawing champion in history so you're mostly right.


----------



## Crummy97 (Aug 5, 2013)

The Rock coming back was justified
Rey Mysterio shouldn't have won the World Heavyweight Title
X-Pac doesn't suck
Kane wasn't very good when he first debuted


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't like the Shield. Dean and Roman are overrated.


----------



## Maag (Jul 23, 2013)

The WWE needs John Cena


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

cena/hbk >>>>> cena/punk


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

In terms of accomplishments and being 'the complete package' Cena is one of the top 10 wrestlers of all time both in and out of kayfabe.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

I really think that te American Badass Undertaker was a good gimmick.


----------



## petecrimson (Jul 29, 2013)

Jericho is the GOAT, but will never get recognition for it.

John Cena needs a reality check, he needs to get beaten cleanly one of theses days and not immediately win the title back


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

I find AJ hotter than Layla or Bella Twins


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

*Ziggler should be jobbing to Big E. Langston at Summerslam. Langston could be a main eventer some day,Ziggler never will be nor should he be.

*Johnny Curtis can be a main eventer if he drops his Fandango gimmick soon

*Kofi Kingston has been in limbo with no booking the last 4 years and still get's great pop from the crowd.He is long overdue a WHC reign.

*Swagger should be released. A real patriotic American hero like Zeb Coulter should not be wasting his mic skills to try and polish a terd.

*Instead of piling up DUI's down in Florida they should have their developmental talent barn storm across America.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

DaBlueGuy said:


> *Ziggler should be jobbing to Big E. Langston at Summerslam. Langston could be a main eventer some day,Ziggler never will be nor should he be.


Unfortunately I see the WWE wasting Big E in the future.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

i think the real reason for why they stopped [ushing kofi kingston in early 2010 was because he was constantly botching his moves during that period and not because of orton(watch kofi vs batista and vs big show that year)

kofi kingston needs to be pushed again 
he is one of the most exciting to watch and consistent wrestlers on the roster


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Bret Hart was truly one of a kind. He had average mic skills and looks but got over massively during the cartoon era with ring skills alone and when larger than life characters like Hogan and Warrior were crowd favorites.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Bret Hart isn't as good as people think he is on here. Cough overrated cough.


----------



## Grimley (Jun 16, 2013)

People who hate on Bray Wyatt's gimmick, yet claim to mark for guys like Damien Sandow and Cody Rhodes should delete their forum accounts.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Grimley said:


> People who hate on Bray Wyatt's gimmick, yet claim to mark for guys like Damien Sandow and Cody Rhodes should delete their forum accounts.


There's nothing wrong being a mark for Damien Sandow. He has an interesting gimmick just like Wyatt.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Grimley said:


> People who hate on Bray Wyatt's gimmick, yet claim to mark for guys like Damien Sandow and Cody Rhodes *should delete their forum accounts.*


If that was even possible. unk2


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

Bret hart was a terribly boring wrestler and character.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

AJ lee is overpushed.


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

I thoroughly enjoy both Ryback and Kevin Nash matches.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

this week's raw was poor. everyone else seems to have loved it and i have no idea why.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> this week's raw was poor. everyone else seems to have loved it and i have no idea why.


Agreed. Outside of Bryan talking about WRESTLING it was figuratively shit.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I like Alberto Del Rio. While he is pretty boring on the mic, he's a great wrestler.

I think Sin Cara had a chance to succeed in WWE like Rey Mysterio did, if he worked with people who know his style and could help him transit to more WWE style. People like Rey Mysterio, Alberto Del Rio, Hunico, Sami Zayn.

I also think he should team with a masked Ricardo Rodriguez to help him feud with Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> I think Sin Cara had a chance to succeed in WWE like Rey Mysterio did, if he worked with people who know his style and could help him transit to more WWE style. People like Rey Mysterio, Alberto Del Rio, Hunico, Sami Zayn.


Sin Cara would have succeeded if they'd let him spend some time in the developmental. It was a big mistake to bring him straight to main roster.


----------



## Firewire (Jun 18, 2013)

I WOULD LOVE TO SEE CENA TAKE ON UNDERTAKER'S UNDEFEATED STREAK AT WRESTLEMANIA THERE I SAID IT.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The Wyatt family is not entertaining.


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

i find the rock unbearable


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

the best matches at 22 & 24 were edge vs foley & taker vs edge and not the shawn michaels match


----------



## fisheh (Jul 15, 2013)

bray wyatt is nothing special in terms of acting (its similar to the shit I would see in an A-level drama class) and people ride his dick for no reason


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> this week's raw was poor. everyone else seems to have loved it and i have no idea why.


I guess everybody was just happy to have a live Raw again.


----------



## Firewire (Jun 18, 2013)

- Brad Maddox would make a great heel commentator.
- Dolph Ziggler is not main event material.
- Kofi and Randy Orton had the Best rivalry of the PG Era.
- Michael Cole is the greatest commentator WWE has ever had.
- The Ruthless Aggression Era was better than the Attitude Era. 
- Big E Langston has the potential to become the biggest face in WWE.
- NXT matches are better than Raw and SD matches. 
- Emma and Paige are already better than any current WWE Diva.
- Undertaker's undefeated WM streak annoys me.
- Shelton Benjamin is the most talented wrestler to ever step foot in a WWE ring.

Just to name a few...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> the best matches at 22 & 24 were edge vs foley & taker vs edge and not the shawn michaels match


Wouldn't call the 22 Match an unpopular opinion but yeah the 24 one is. Dunno if I agree with it or not.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I don't understand why everybody loves Emma so much. I think she sucks.


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

Hardcore Holly was awesome and should've done more.


----------



## mewalke1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Wooooohhhhhhh....there buddy hold up a minute


----------



## mewalke1 (Apr 8, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dolph Ziggler is NOT world championship material. In fact, he's not even WWE material, period.


Wooooohhhhhhh....there buddy hold up a minute


Cena isn't the most boring person on WWE....Del Rio is.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I believe two things about wrestling that a lot of people will likely disagree with: Super dangerous high impact manoeuvres (for example, Chris Hero's rubiks cube) and blading should only be done rarely, and when it's done, it should be a big deal. Don't have a match continue for twenty minutes after someone has been busted open unless you're telling an underdog, never-give-up story.


----------



## WWFECWWCW94 (Jun 28, 2013)

1999 entertaining crash tv >> 2002-2003 Ruthless Aggression Smackdowns that everyone praises on here


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Gulp, here it goes. I think Big Show is effing awesome. In fact, whenever Big Show gets a random monster heel push, I think he is clearly at his best. I'm not a personal mark for the guy, but it baffles me how the WWE have never given him like a October/November-April World Heavyweight Championship run and paired him with an up-and-comer at Wrestlemania and elevated a superstar that way. They had a chance to do something similar to that two years ago at Wrestlemania 28 with either Bryan or Sheamus against Henry and they chose to go in a different direction entirely (the "attempt" to bury Bryan, which completely freaking backfired on them). 

I think once Big Show won the World Heavyweight Championship from Sheamus in October, they missed a golden opportunity to put together a Ryback/Show program for Wrestlemania. Ryback didn't have to win the Rumble. He could have easily gone over at EC and set up either Show/Ryback or Show/Henry/Ryback and won the World Heavyweight Championship. Instead, they threw Show in an unnecessary tag match where everybody knew his team would lose and they made Henry go over Ryback which completely killed his momentum. 

I'm all for marking for guys who entertain me, but at the same time, I love seeing this company doing logical things and trying to elevate and create new stars. Ryback was CLEARLY over and as much as I'm not a fan of bigger wrestlers, there was immense potential there for a star-making feud that didn't even require much promo/ring time and they failed. I deviated from what I started with, but the point still stands, a motivated Big Show is so awesome and puts on some solid feuds/matches (I enjoyed his matches with Sheamus a ton).


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

Roddy Piper is one of the most overrated "legends" of them all. For a guy with supposed "great mic skills" he hasn't been afraid to cut some of the worst promos of all time. Just random, incoherent messes. He's sucked for at least 26 years now.

Speaking of terrible promo guys...Scott Steiner is the pits. The only thing worse than "Big Poppa Pump" on the mic is BPP in the ring. 

Goldberg gets way too much hate. Yeah, I hated him back in the day too, but he was great at what he did. People need to realize that. 

Otoh, Sid still sucks.

The famous Chris Hero vs. CM Punk matches make Bret/HBK from WM 12 look like Rey/Psicosis on speed. The only redeeming quality about those Punk/Hero snoozefests would be as a cure for insomnia.

Speaking of Chris Hero....he might be even more boring than Finlay and post-2001 Regal. I don't know what's worse; the 30 minutes of boring, pointless mat wrestling Hero matches or the 15 minutes of forearms Hero matches. 

Jimmy Rave and The Embassy is the best thing ROH ever did.

I don't get Kobashi. Is he doing a Junkyard Dog gimmick that I'm not aware of? I'm far from some anal selling nut, but the famous Williams/Kobashi match had selling so bad even I was like, "Dude, that is some terrible selling." when he randomly got up from Backdrop Drivers and started walking around. Other Kobashi matches I've seen feature similar stuff.

Crash Holly killed the Hardcore Title. The 24/7 gimmick is one of the worst things ever. 

Cena isn't 1/10th as bad as his detractors make him out to be. But he's also not nearly as good as his few fans make him out to be either. Yes, I might be the one wrestling fan in the world who is more-or-less indifferent to Cena.

JBL is the greatest heel of the 21st Century. I honestly don't know how unpopular that opinion is now, but it used to be VERY unpopular. 

London & Kendrick went as far as they should have in WWE. Heck, maybe even further.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> I don't understand why everybody loves Emma so much. I think she sucks.


Probably because of her unique gimmick. 

IMO, lot of potentially great gimmicks are being wasted in NXT itself, i mean i know its developmental but these characters need to be on main roster, not peak in nxt itself.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Scott Steiner promos are so bad, they're good.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't like RVD. He's had some good spots, but he doesn't tell great stories, is expressionless, and I've never found his character engaging. That said, great in-ring performer/great spot-work... but, 'meh'.


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay here goes:-

I liked the brand split, in fact the Draft was one of the most exciting times of the year imagining the fueds. I can't understand why we don't have one, if only for Smackdown's sake.

I do like John Cena, and think people shouting "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE" are idiots. He's no CM Punk, but he can have many good matches.

I like Randy Orton alot, and heel Orton is awesome.

One of my favourite fueds and I cringe too at this fact was Booker T vs Scott Steiner.

I like Sheamus too, I just hope he becomes more aggressive.

I miss Batista, but I think if he returned it would just be a waste.

I don't like RVD these days either.

I like CZW.

I watch RoH regularly but I'm not a massive fan, and find it overated.

I wish the NWO would come back, or a faction like it. Not the old wrestlers but a new one. Many factions miss that "culture", they come together but lack an internal sense of culture and brotherhood, that's what I desire.

I find Dean Malenko one of the most boring wrestlers of all time, and watching him vs Guererro was almost torture at times.

I prefer promos, story, and matches with a rich story to just "wrestling matches".

The production quality of WWE guarentees I can never take another company as seriously without it. The small feel is nice and all, but it just doesn't have the same appeal.

Scott Hall is one of the greatest of all time. Hulk Hogan is way under-rated, his heel work was exceptional. CM Punk is possibly the great talker in the history of wrestling.

---

Not all completely unpopular but yeah.

TH


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

NO! said:


> I actually liked Mae Young giving birth to a hand.


Agreed. Was fucking hilarious - especially Brisco's reaction.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> I don't like RVD. He's had some good spots, but he doesn't tell great stories, is expressionless, and I've never found his character engaging. That said, great in-ring performer/great spot-work... but, 'meh'.


That's what I think about Bret Hart, tbh.


----------



## Geronimo488 (Aug 1, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> John Cena is very slowly turning heel


Yup. I believe they are just gonna keep him how he is now with very slowly arrogance increases until he's getting booed out of every show.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> I don't like RVD. He's had some good spots, but he doesn't tell great stories, is expressionless, and I've never found his character engaging. That said, great in-ring performer/great spot-work... but, 'meh'.





World's Best said:


> That's what I think about Bret Hart, tbh.


Fair enough. I always found Bret engaging because he could tell a good in-ring story, though. Now, I'm a Bret mark, so that's a part of the equation for sure, but I found Bret compelling and a master storyteller. 

With RVD, I feel like he doesn't tell the best stories in ring, he's just athletic/has great spots. 

But I can understand not connecting with Hart's charisma/facial expressions/etc.


----------



## EK Revolver (Aug 4, 2013)

"Ruthless Aggression" Smackdown is the most overrated thing I've ever heard of in wrestling. That doesn't mean I didn't like it though.

I think Nitro 00/01 is quite underrated.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Dean Ambrose has so far in his WWE run not deserved the hype that comes with it, infact Rollins is better in nearly every aspect imo.

Drew McIntyre is pathetically underused and is a very underrated in ring performer.

I thought Miz was going to work well as a face (HAHA)

Bret owns Shawn FO LIFE


----------



## xxbones88xx (Sep 19, 2012)

I hated bret for the longest time but then he grew on me after I saw his 97 heel run but I still think owen is better and like him more thats all I can think of right now


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Sensational Sherri BLOWS Miss Elizabeth out the water in EVERY aspect

Dolph Ziggler will NEVER be a main eventer

Big E. Langston WILL be a main eventer

Rollins > Ambrose

Bill Goldberg and Batista SUCKED. I'll take Batista over Goldberg though

Randy Orton should've ended the UnderTaker's streak

Shane McMahon is one of the G.O.A.T's

Stephanie McMahon is ok....not beautiful

Bret Hart was right about HHH


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

Kaitlyn is pretty good in the ring.


----------



## Thefixxxer (Jan 8, 2013)

1.) WWE's writing is the best it's been in years
2.) I actually like Zack Ryder and hope he earns another mid-card title before he's released
3.) I feel like Summer of Punk, while being a great period in the PG era could've been handled a lot better than it was


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Japanese Wrestling is Boring


----------



## HouseofPunk (Mar 15, 2013)

Shane McMahon is one of the greatest high risk takers in the history of the business.

Owen Hart should've been given a WWF title run in 99 instead of that stupid Blue Blazer gimmick, he should have been the top heel (after Rock turned face and before HHH rose to prominence) and should have feuded with Austin after Backlash.

Raven should have been built up through 2001 to be ready to main event in 2002/03 and should have feuded with HHH for the World Heavyweight Championship, going over at WM19.

In the early 2000s Stephanie was the most attractive easily, Trish and Lita just couldn't measure up.

DDP should have been given a chance in 2001, never should have been a stalker or that stupid gimmick they gave him afterwards, he should have been the same as his WCW days, giving Austin someone to feud with other than Angle. And the same goes for Booker T, leading on to my next point..

The invasion angle didn't need to happen, with the handful of stars coming over from WCW/ECW they could have just been added to the roster in the way that the Radicalz were in early 2000. Imagine the stable - DDP, Booker T, RVD, Sean O'Haire, Chuck Palumbo, Chris Kanyon.

Vince McMahon's ego, while helping the company a few times, has actually done a lot more damage than good over the years, the way every WCW star was buried to prove a point was stupid.

The Ruthless Aggression era while having a great roster and putting on some of the best matches, was actually kind of boring at times from an entertainment point of view.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm new here, so what better place to start than this:

-People don't give Hunter enough credit for everything he's accomplished
-Bret Hart deserved what he got in 97
-Punk is much better than Bryan 
-Kurt Angle is the best all round WWE superstar ever, bar none
-Refusing to mention Beniot on television is cowardly & shows the WWE isn't willing to accept it was partly to blame for what happened 
-Orton should have ended Undertakers streak/CM Punk should have ended Undertakers streak
-AJ Lee is annoying, not that attractive & over pushed 
-Ric Flair, Hulk Hogan & The Rock are all criminally over rated
-Cody Rhodes deserves to be world champion by Wrestlemania 
-Rick Rude should have gone over the Warrior for the world title at Summerslam 90, allowing him to leave was one of Vince's biggest mistakes


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

theArtist said:


> I'm new here, so what better place to start than this:
> 
> -People don't give Hunter enough credit for everything he's accomplished
> -Bret Hart deserved what he got in 97
> ...



Not unpopular, that's a fact


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Japanese Wrestling is Boring


:bosh


----------



## Wittie (Aug 7, 2013)

What is now known as the "ruthless aggression" era was the best era in WWE history.

Tazz and Michael Cole were the best commentary team in WWE history. 

Undertaker's last few Wrestlemania matches have been atrocious. 

Randy Orton is exstremely overrated.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

JR's famous call of "Good God almighty, that killed him!" just sounds so stupid. Not so much the first part, but "that killed him" and silence sounds like some uneducated ******* watching a Nascar wreck.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

- Wade Barrett is MUCH better than many, if not most give him credit for;

- If it wasn't for the debacle of the Yokozuna/Hogan stuff, WM 9 could've been a decent show;

- The best Angle vs. Benoit match is Judgment Day 2001, the one nobody remembers. The one most remember, Royal Rumble 2003, imo is Godawful.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Brock Lesnar is boring.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Flawless Victory said:


> Sensational Sherri BLOWS Miss Elizabeth out the water in EVERY aspect
> 
> Stephanie McMahon is ok....not beautiful


100% agree with these 2 opinions. 

I'll add one of mine,

Roman Reigns is the best and most badass member of the Shield.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Wittie said:


> What is now known as the "ruthless aggression" era was the best era in WWE history.
> 
> Tazz and Michael Cole were the best commentary team in WWE history.
> 
> ...


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

theArtist said:


> -AJ Lee is annoying, not that attractive & over pushed


100% agree with this.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Wrestlemania XX was mediocre.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Wade Barrett is a great wrestler and is underrated in terms of wrestling ability here. He should be world heavyweight champion in the future.

Although I don't go on here 24/7 so maybe I'm wrong lol I only see people saying "oh he's bland & boring" etc.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TheHidden01 said:


> Okay here goes:-
> 
> I liked the brand split, in fact the Draft was one of the most exciting times of the year imagining the fueds. I can't understand why we don't have one, if only for Smackdown's sake.
> 
> ...


I agree with the bolded.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I think that Queen Diva Vickie Guerrero is the hottest female on screen personality in the WWE.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Contrarian said:


> Brock Lesnar is boring.


He told Paul to say something stupid, not you.

:brock


----------



## Quietus (Jun 15, 2013)

The Rock never was "great" in the ring.


----------



## Voodoo Magic (May 5, 2013)

hhh having sexual relations with a corpse was great to watch


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Miz as a face is very good in the ring. His character otherwise is completely debatable, whatever. I enjoy his matches as a face.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Mil Mascaras is "top 5" worthy in the ring.


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

Paul Heyman gets bigged up way too much on this forum


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

AJ Lee is the best female wrestler in years
Kofi Kingston is the worst overall wrestler in WWE. At least Khali is hilariously bad.
The Big Show is a good worker
Mark Henry is superior to Brock Lesnar
Sin Cara is a good talent, and fun to watch


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

WWE should have more controversial angles - racism, race based stables, gay based angles, religious based angles, etc. not all at the same time but just on occasion.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Kurt Angle is great, but is overrated by a lot of people on this site. Hes far from the best ever in-ring performer.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

CM Punk is much better as a heel, I'm not really a fan of his babyface work.

AJ Lee is the most entertaining person in WWE, and has been for the past year or so.

Kurt Angle was only ever good as a comedic heel.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

RVD is boring as fuck and I couldn't have cared less when he returned


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

ADR is actually better without ricardo
Christian was always better than edge


----------



## youmakemeleery (May 27, 2013)

William Regal was always a midcard talent.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Antonio Cesaro is one of the best pure athletes WWE has seen in years.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

CM Punk is midcarder material at best.

Sorry, I just do not like his sloppy ring work and how cool he thinks he is on the microphone when he is average at best.


----------



## HoleInTheSky (Aug 11, 2013)

The Wyatt Family's getting old really quick.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

*1)* I'd rather see Daniel Bryan lose to Cena at Summerslam if it meant having to wait to see him finally win the WWE title at next year's Wrestlemania. Sometimes the thrill of the chase is as exciting as the end result and I think there could be more value in the ultimate underdog Bryan working a lengthy program fighting against the McMahons and the Corporate system, where he's constantly being screwed and you reckon it's just never gonna happen for him before boom - iconic Wrestlemania moment for one of the WWE's most unlikely ever champions.

*2) *The general reaction to Curtis Axel on here is a bit of a joke. The guy had wrestled maybe 2 matches and already the Nostradamuses on here had confirmed he will never amount to anything (and no I don't think appearances as McGillicutty count for much). In fact many had decided they were not gonna give him a chance the second he was revealed as the next Paul Heyman guy. Wrestlers need engaging material to work with and if people better suited to judge Axel's credentials at the WWE (Triple H/Vince etc) give him that chance then we fans should at least give a clean slate to see if he's up to it (especially those who talk about how awesome Mr Perfect was). If he shows he's useless and out of his depth then fair enough, rip into him then, but it's a bit shit to write a guy off before he's even been in any decent storylines/feuds.

*3)* Wrestlemania 10 is overrated. Not much to it other than a fantastic opener and a great ladder match. I much preferred Wrestlemania 8, which I rarely hear spoken about.

*4)* Sid, Warrior, Steiner etc were all great entertainers on the mic. I'd much rather hear people screw up their lines if they cut promos with passion, character and intensity, than hear the generic, highly scripted, highly rehearsed banality of too much of today's stuff.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Palahniuk said:


> *4)* Sid, Warrior, Steiner etc were all great entertainers on the mic. I'd much rather hear people screw up their lines if they cut promos with passion, character and intensity, than hear the generic, highly scripted, highly rehearsed banality of too much of today's stuff.


x

Maybe not so much Sid but Scott Steiner in front of a mic is Gold no matter how much he flubs. And Warrior promo were some of the funnest and most entertaining things in the late 80/early 90s PG Era.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

I do not miss, or care at all about, the careers of Chris Benoit or Eddie Guererro.



It's unfortunate they died, but I always found them boring.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I think Brock Lesnar is a one trick pony when it comes to pro-wrestling. Doesn't mean he isn't good at that one trick, but I think he's massively overrated.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

youmakemeleery said:


> William Regal was always a midcard talent.


That's a fact, not an opinion.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Cena will go down as a GOAT.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Technically-great matches can still be extremely boring.
More controversial angles are needed (racist angle, black stables, white stables, terrorist angle, etc.) not make them common place but throw them in there once in awhile
Big Show when he was The Giant in WCW and his early WWF days when he was a bit skinnier was the most impressive athlete for his size in wrestling, ever
Dolph Ziggler has main event potential
Chris Benoit's world title reign was boring


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Andre The Giant and Eddie Guerrero are overrated!
Andre sucked on all levels really! I've seen some stuff from the 70's and 80's and he SUCKS! He was a draw at the time because he was big and had good booking (they didn't overused him I guess). The freak had no charisma! Most giants now are miles better than him (Great Kali is not). He was at the right place at the right time, worst superstar in terms of talent.

Eddie gets too much hype because he is dead. He was great sure, but I read a thread now and people were saying he was gonna be a 8 time wwe champion and be the face of the wwe over cena and yada yada yada. He was not the best talent ever, he was a total package sure, but he isn't any better than Y2J. At tops, he is slightly better than Edge


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Cena will go down as a GOAT.


Ill stop watching if this happens.


Anyway imo Chris Jericho should have been at least a top 2 guy at some point.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

This will ruffle the feathers of team Randy on here but John G.I Joe Cena is an all round better package then Randy Orton.

Cenas promo on Raw last night was something Orton could not ever achieve. He just doesnt have it in him.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

The Wyatt Family is supremely over rated, the only reason they've got people marking out is due to a lack of other "gimmicks" in the WWE at the moment. Had they been around in the Attitude Era nobody would have given a shit & they'll get boring pretty quick.

Bray Wyatt reminds me of Mideon.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

lol @ Cena will go down as a GOAT, like it or not I'm pretty sure he already is.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Female wrestlers are a waste of time and don't put on good matches.

WWE should get rid of the divas but in this PC America it wont happen.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> Female wrestlers are a waste of time and don't put on good matches.
> 
> WWE should get rid of the divas but in this PC America it wont happen.


watch some joshi wrestling and get back to me.

its not about them being female, its about them being shit and untrained.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Overall Cena is better than Bryan.


----------



## Domingo123 (Jan 12, 2011)

theArtist said:


> The Wyatt Family is supremely over rated, the only reason they've got people marking out is due to a lack of other "gimmicks" in the WWE at the moment. Had they been around in the Attitude Era nobody would have given a shit & they'll get boring pretty quick.
> 
> Bray Wyatt reminds me of Mideon.


Cannot agree more.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

bruno lemat said:


> Stone cold is a best and the greatest wrestler in the world:
> In the look:*is the most Beautiful,original,strongest,muscular in the world and his clothe are the best*
> In the ring:is the best brawler,high flyer,brawler,technical wrestler,it's also the only wrestler witch perfect the four wrestling style(brawler,high flyer,brawler,technical)and he the most stronger,atlhtic,speedest and agile wrestler.
> In the mic:None austin promo are bad,in the mic is just the god and he's the most charasmatic wrestler.
> Stone cold is the best wrestler in the look,in the ring,in the mic and charasmatic wrestler in the world plus he's the best face and heel.This guy is just a god.


dafuq did i just read?


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler is better than people give him credit for on the mic.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Eddie Ray said:


> watch some joshi wrestling and get back to me.
> 
> its not about them being female, its about them being shit and untrained.


:clap

You got me, should've said WWE Divas...

They should be gone forever from WWE imo..i'll stick to that :lol


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

John Cena is not near as bad as people make him out to be. Bryan is starting to get bland, Punk isn't God.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

bruno lemat said:


> Stone cold is a best and the greatest wrestler in the world:
> In the look:is the most Beautiful,original,strongest,muscular in the world and his clothe are the best
> In the ring:is the best brawler,high flyer,brawler,technical wrestler,it's also the only wrestler witch perfect the four wrestling style(brawler,high flyer,brawler,technical)and he the most stronger,atlhtic,speedest and agile wrestler.
> In the mic:None austin promo are bad,in the mic is just the god and he's the most charasmatic wrestler.
> Stone cold is the best wrestler in the look,in the ring,in the mic and charasmatic wrestler in the world plus he's the best face and heel.This guy is just a god.


:|






If anyone can understand this guy's posts, fair play. Think he's some sort of Austin mark.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Punk isnt the best wrestler in the world


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ZigglerMark31 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nope I can think of 3 or 4 current " better wrestlers"


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Bellas are better on the mic than A.J.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

O Fenômeno said:


> :clap
> 
> You got me, should've said WWE Divas...
> 
> They should be gone forever from WWE imo..i'll stick to that :lol


I'd say bring in proper female wrestlers to the WWE. more good wrestling, no need to exclude a gender, everyone wins.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Paige and the Shield have the most ridiculous and creepy marks in the IWC.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

World's Best said:


> Paige and the Shield have the most ridiculous and creepy marks in the IWC.


you shouldn't be too surprised that 3 buff men in tactical vests are somewhat sexualized. at first glance they could easily be confused for strippers...not that i'm complaining but my point still stands.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

After reading this thread I suppose these could be unpopular. 

I believe in 3-4 years that Ziggler & Rhodes will be two of the top guys in the company.


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

Dean ambrose is overrated on the mic and fucking sucks in the ring


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheRock316 (Apr 18, 2003)

FCP said:


> After reading this thread I suppose these could be unpopular.
> 
> I believe in 3-4 years that Ziggler & Rhodes will be two of the top guys in the company.


Id second that


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

TheRock316 said:


> Id second that
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'll third it. 

They need decent writers/story lines & to trust in the guys though.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TheRock316 said:


> Dean ambrose is overrated on the mic and fucking sucks in the ring
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:agree:


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

TheRock316 said:


> Dean ambrose is overrated on the mic and fucking sucks in the ring
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:ti


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Total Divas is nothing more that another typical shit reality show. Its basically a show like Keeping with the Kardashians except with WWE Divas


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

virus21 said:


> Total Divas is nothing more that another typical shit reality show. Its basically a show like Keeping with the Kardashians except with WWE Divas


Although I agree w/ this, that's not an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

The shield over the course of the months have just burned out. I do not get why people still cheer for the same routine every week. 

Aj's run as the Divas champ has been disappointing so far. She was better when she was working with the male superstars and in storylines with them. This Kaitlyn feud is overdone and overused.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I see a lot of people saying that Damien Sandow is head and shoulders above Cody Rhodes, but I don't see it. Maybe because I'm a huge Rhodes fan and don't care about Sandow, but I would appreciate it if someone could explain to me where the Sandow love comes from. Is he another indy golden child or something?

Also I'm not really a Daniel Bryan fan, and the only reason I would appreciate seeing him beat Cena is because I am very interested to see how the crowd would react.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

TheRock316 said:


> Brock Lesnar fucking sucks on the mic and is past fucking overrated in the ring
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I fixed that for you. You're welcome.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

virus21 said:


> Total Divas is nothing more that another typical shit reality show. Its basically a show like Keeping with the Kardashians except with WWE Divas


I doubt that's unpopular on here. I haven't watched it myself, but it's one of those shows that I can just naturally assume is shit without even watching it, and i'd be right.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

World's Best said:


> Although I agree w/ this, that's not an unpopular opinion.


Considering how people have been gushing over it and saying it should have its own section, Id say it is


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Rhodes > Sandow. 

Big Show/Taker encounters are criminally underrated.

Benoit is the epitome of what a perfect seller should be. He never oversold and was able to make moves impactful.

Batista vs Triple H Vengeance 2005 was the best Hell in a Cell match and better than the Taker/Shawn Hell in a Cell match at IHY: Bad Blood. Not taking anything away from the Taker/Shawn Cell match, just thought Batista/Triple H was slightly better.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

Lord Flvcko said:


> *Rhodes > Sandow. *
> 
> Big Show/Taker encounters are criminally underrated.
> 
> ...


:clap

thank you


Also, we have a habit as humans to over glorify people after they are dead... Don't know what you got til it's gone if you will.

Eddie and Chris were stellar, and in terms of in ring work they were among the best. I just think people get a little out of hand when they talk about them these days. These wrestlers were loved, but their deaths have sent that love into the stratosphere (pun not intended).


----------



## LfcEIRE (Jul 16, 2013)

Damien sandow is boring and can't wrestle . Daniel Brian is boring.


----------



## JoeZany (May 16, 2013)

Total Divas has been fun to watch.


I like seeing what goes on behind the scene ect.


And Fandango was the bomb on their.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Fandango needs to be IC or US champ and harass and stalk the divas more.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

Big Show is great
Curtis Axel is better than people here give him credit for
Dolph Ziggler is overrated


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

LfcEIRE said:


> Damien sandow is boring and *can't wrestle* . Daniel Brian is boring.


sucks its considered an unpopular opinion since its the truth


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

bruno lemat said:


> Sandow suck and can't wrestler it's real not a unpopular opinions.


:lebron7


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

LOL. Now Sandow can't wrestle. That's new. Just because he doesn't do the things that the likes of Daniel Bryan or Antonio Cesaro do, he's bad. Jesus Christ.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

The real Americans are just as if not more entertaining than the Shield.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

bruno lemat said:


> Sandow is the most boring superstar in wrestling history it's a fact.


Lol, a fact?


----------



## MeanDeanBeaver (Aug 14, 2013)

John Cena ain't that bad.

(as much as I like him) Daniel Bryan isn't "top guy in the company" material. Not that he isn't main-event material... he's just not THE top guy material.


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

Brad Maddox has better mic skills than 90% of the roster.
Kane is one of the greatest of all-time.
Goldberg's mic skills are underrated.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

sin cara is one of the best workers in the company


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I think a lot of the posts in here aren't unpopular opinions, some of you are just saying ridiculous things that obviously aren't true.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Undertaker is the GOAT
Shawn Michales isn't the goat because of the time he was out due to injury (it would be his best years)
Ted Dibiase should be pushed to the moon, in fact he should be in Curtis Axel place
Dwayne Johnson will be president one day


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Cold is the most beautiful high-flyer ever :lelbron


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Palahniuk said:


> Stone Cold is the most beautiful high-flyer ever :lelbron


:rand


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Cena doesn't suck.


----------



## Smh13 (Apr 9, 2013)

John Cena's the best wrestler in the company
Cena Should end the streak 
Hunter is starting to through his weight around regarding the nxt stars 
Roman Reigns is the future main eventer along with dean ambrose


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

bruno lemat said:


> Sandow is the most boring superstar in wrestling history it's a fact.


I know this is an unpopular opinions thread, but come on. That's far from factual. Separate opinion from fact. Did Sandow piss in your cornflakes? 

Oh btw, you seem to like him, but I hate SCSA. I'm not going to say he couldn't wrestle, but I did not enjoy the character. I just don't like beer drinking ******* hicks who cuss "just because" and beat their wives. How is that cool?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Attitude Adjustment isn't a bad finisher.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Zack Ryder is a very tallented wrestler. Good mic skills, solid in ring, fun gimmick. He should be in the mid card either single or in a tag

WOO WOO WOO YOU KNOW IT!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

i dont think there was ever a period of time when kane was ever a good in ring worker
i think his fans has very low standards


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

wade barrett is terrible and should be lucky to have his spot in WWE.
Brad Maddoxx is insufferable at every aspect of Pro Wrestling
Big Show is hideous underrated and will never get the credit he deserves no hard we works, which is sad. 

The Shield and Ziggler while amazing are grossly overrated on the IWC.


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

MVPs "power ranger" look actually would have been better than anything they could have saddled him with

the only thing better is if he had one of those looking like this


----------



## Stefy (Feb 4, 2013)

Curtis Axel is the future of the WWE.
Daniel Bryan is overrated.
Brad Maddox is an amazing wrestler.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

I find Punk to be incredibly overrated.
I mean I can see why he has a lot of fans, but I find his current Best in the World gimmick to be incredibly boring whereas his SES gimmick was far more interesting.

Wrestling was more fun when it was filled with outlandish characters and gimmicks like the 80s and early 90s. Thats why I like Fandango and it's why I'm looking forward to the Los Matadors' debut.

I also like Swagger and Axel to a certain Degree


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

wwe had a better roster in 2008-early 2009 than they have now


----------



## padraic (Mar 11, 2013)

i cant stand natalya. total divas confirmed it. boring in the ring and seems annoying as fuck irl (if you count total divas as irl lol)

triple h still wouldve been a legend if he didnt marry into the family. and he doesn't bury others anymore than any other top guy.

rock's still good. 

vickie's great


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

for wwe games 

gm mode = boring and is not worthy playing
i think those people who liked the mode are just obsessed fantasy match card booking geeks
im glad they stopped putting it in the games

also the rwtm in svr 2009 is the best story mode of any wwe game ever


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Maryse and especially Alicia Fox are ugly.

In fact, I do not find any of the divas attractive at all.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Chaos-In-Motion said:


> I think Punk is better on the stick than Rock.


Seconded.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

'Let it Roll' was the best opening theme Smackdown has ever had.
'Wanna be Loved' was the best opening theme Raw has ever had.
Vickie Guerrero is the only female in the WWE with above average acting skills


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Rosa Mendes is the only attractive diva


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Punk is the goat on the mic. And is not that behind in the ring


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Big Show is actually entertaining to watch at his age despite his slowing down in ring. His current face gimmick is going alright and I absolutely loved his role back on Monday.


----------



## The Indy Junkie (Aug 31, 2013)

The world titles need to be unified. It doesn't matter if it makes sense or not it needs to be done immediately and the man who should do it is Kassius Ohno!


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Cody Rhodes is more talented all round than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

sandow sucks
ambrose sucks
barret sucks
ryder sucks
fandango sucks
wyatt sucks
rhodes sucks
hipsters in wrestling sucks
their taste in wrestling sucks


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

I like Wade Barrett's current theme.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Heath Slater is the most talented in 3MB and deserves a mid card Championship.


----------



## Never Give Up 34 (Sep 1, 2013)

John Cena is the greatest wrestler of all time (kayfabe)


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Bryan (WHC) v Punk (WWE) need to unify the titles and Main Event Wrestlemania 31 (at Cowboy Stadium)


----------



## SpocksEvilClone (Feb 13, 2013)

Austin vs. McMahon was terrible.
The Rock is over-rated. 
Kofi Kingston should be future endevoured.
John Cena is one of the worst workers I've ever seen.
Yokozuna sucked. 
Kevin Nash's run as WWF Champion wasn't that bad.
Rey Mysterio should never have won a singles title apart from the Cruiserweight championship.
Sgt. Slaughter as the Iraqi turncoat was awesome!


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Maryse is hella overrated.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

Hogan is the most selfish motherfucker ever to set foot in the ring and should be forced out of the busieness for all the people he has fucked over by now, Oh its your time to shine? well let me call you a little Hulkamaniac cuz thats all you are brother! :hogan2 seriously the shit he pulled on Bret and Macho back in the day makes me cringe!!
If Brutus Beefcake (or any of the other 17 gimmicks he had to go by cuz he was generic and IMO sucked) wasnt best friends with Hogan His carreer would have been over in 89
Jeff Hardy Should come back to WWE ASAP, Now that he is staying sober for his daughter I 100% trust that he wouldnt have another wellness issue
Randy Savage will have always been a better performer than Hogan (sorry lot of Hogan hate I know but Ive been watchin all the old Anthology PPVS from 1987-1993 in a row recently)
The Big Show is easily 100% better in the ring than Andre "the gassed in under 3 minutes of work" Giant. QUICK TO THE CHOKE SPOT!!!








Ive never been able to stand JBL, it just seems like if I met him in person we would disagree on EVERYTHING :lmao

im sure theres a few more but thats all i can think of off the top of my head,


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Three Dog said:


> *Hogan is the most selfish cunt ever t o set foot in the ring and should be forced out by now*
> If Brutus Beefcake (or any of the other 17 gimmicks he had to go by) wasnt best friends with Hogan His carreer would have been over in 89
> Jeff Hardy Should come back to WWE ASAP as now that he is staying sober for his daughter I 100% trust that he wouldnt have another wellness issue
> Randy Savage will have always been a better performer than Hogan (sorry lot of Hogan hate I know but Ive been watchin all the old Anthology PPVS from 1987-1993 in a row recently)
> ...


Not unpopular.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Never Give Up 34 said:


> John Cena is the greatest wrestler of all time (kayfabe)


That would be only a unpopular opinion in no kayfabe. Kayfabe wise he is.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

CM Punk has a good look, and so does Daniel Bryan with shorter hair and beard.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

SpocksEvilClone said:


> Austin vs. McMahon was terrible.
> The Rock is over-rated.
> Kofi Kingston should be future endevoured.
> John Cena is one of the worst workers I've ever seen.
> ...


He had the best leg drop in the history of wrestling, and arguably the most devastating finisher in WWF/E history.

As for my unpopular opinion, AJ is a more entertaining overall performer than Dolph Ziggler. See what has happened to both since they split up as an example why I feel that way.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Yoko was one of the best heels ever. They just didn't put the winged eagle on heels back then and Yoko held it for almost a year. Beat Bret, Hogan, Taker, etc. He seemed unbeatable in 1993/94. Incredibly underrated IMHO. To each their own though.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

Randumo24 said:


> He had the best leg drop in the history of wrestling, and arguably the most devastating finisher in WWF/E history.
> 
> As for my unpopular opinion, AJ is a more entertaining overall performer than Dolph Ziggler. See what has happened to both since they split up as an example why I feel that way.


His Samoan Drop was the shit too.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

Mick Foley is an absolutely awful Wrestler.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

TheFlyingAsterix said:


> Mick Foley is an absolutely awful Wrestler.


That's not unpopular. Everyone knows that.

I think all the Paige is so great and amazing and will save the divas division talk is laughable.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I sure as hell dont Foley is a top 7 worker in wwe history


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Daniel Bryan needs to shave that fucking ugly hobo beard off & go back to his Nexus look.


----------



## ReignOfReigns (Jun 17, 2013)

QWERTYOP said:


> Daniel Bryan needs to shave that fucking ugly hobo beard off & go back to his Nexus look.


The only thing more annoying than the beard is the IRL laugh. Go watch the cupcake shop video / TD episodes and you'll start to notice.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

"I'm the best in the world" is the dumbest catchphrase in wrestling history. From the most boring wrestler in history.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

im glad they dont give the prematch promos the music video treatment at every ppv like they used to 
doing it every month made their promos look generic


----------



## My Pet Pikachu (May 7, 2012)

-I don't dislike Cena, but I don't like him either.

-I actually like watching their entrances and get pissed off when they enter during or commercial or during a PPV when the wrestler is half way down the ramp and they cut to the next guy's entrance.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> I sure as hell dont Foley is a top 7 worker in wwe history


Not talking about work rate. Wrestling wise he was awful. GREAT worker, Terrible wrestler.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> "I'm the best in the world" is the dumbest catchphrase in wrestling history. From the most boring wrestler in history.


"IT'S CLOBBERING TIME!!!!!" also sucks. I know he got it from the FF, but it just sounds so cheesy to me.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

TheVoiceless said:


> Not talking about work rate. Wrestling wise he was awful. GREAT worker, Terrible wrestler.


whats the difference ?


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

redskins25 said:


> whats the difference ?


John Cena, Hogan, The Rock are great workers. Hart(not saying he wasn't a great worker), Beniot, Tyson Kidd are/were great wrestlers


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

TheVoiceless said:


> John Cena, Hogan, The Rock are great workers. Hart(not saying he wasn't a great worker), Beniot, Tyson Kidd are/were great wrestlers


I've always had that doubt. Can you explain more deepply?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

WrestleMania 28 > WrestleMania 24 x10


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Bray Wyatt has done nothing but bore me since the first 2 videos


----------



## ruderick (Dec 27, 2012)

1. Turning Ziggler was a mistake and he would be a main event heel if he had been booked as strong as Swagger was at the start of this year before he was caught for the DUI.

2. Cena's elevated Punk and Bryan.

3. This forum is way over the top with the hate for Curtis Axel and John Cena.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus has a lot of talent

CM Punk is vastly overrated (and is a douche as real person)

Miz has a lot talent and not just on the mic

The Rock > SCSA

Fandango is boring


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Daniel Bryan isn't the right guy to feud against the new Corporation. He doesn't have the mic skills or the personality to carry the feud long term.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

Punk doesn't look like he could take anyone over 220lb.

75% of Undertaker matches make me fall asleep.

Bret screwed Bret.

The attitude era is overrated and is mostly praised by kids who weren't even watching at the time.

It was the right thing for the business for Triple H to go over as much as he did in 02-05.

I enjoyed both Rock vs Cena matches.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

Daniel Bryan makes me want to punch a baby everytime he comes on my TV.


----------



## JoeyJameson (Oct 21, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is sexy

AJ and Jojo should become a divas stable as heels!


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

JoeyJameson said:


> Daniel Bryan is sexy


Not unpopular on here


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I found Bret Hart boring.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

i think bo dallas is the only decent wrestler of his family(irs,wyatt,him) in the ring 
and hes the best of his family by default


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> i think bo dallas is the only decent wrestler of his family(irs,wyatt,him) in the ring
> and hes the best of his family by default


Are you including Blackjack Mulligan and Barry Windham into this?


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

I find most of RVD's matches completely boring.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

RVD is overrated as all hell, even thought so in his prime. He has a unique wrestling style and it's fun to watch but extremely formulaic. Never should have been anything more than a midcarder, occasional high midcarder
The Diamond Cutter is cooler than the RKO and the best finishing move of all time
Goldberg wasn't bad in the ring
John Cena is one of the best in ring performers of the past decade (He did have a period from 2005-2007 where he was too formulaic, however)
Shawn Michaels isn't and never was fun to watch
Rey Mysterio is the greatest crusierweight of all time and deserves more respect here (although he should never have gotten a WWE Championship or World Title reign besides maybe a fluke victory with a rematch the following week which he loses)
CM Punk can be kinda boring on the Mic at times, rarely, but there's been a few times
Curtis Axle should be given more time
Tajiri is underrated as a performer
Kane is more fun to watch than Undertaker
hHh no doubt unfairly buried a few people, but is still one of the greatest
I enjoy watching high midcarders that occasionally main event more than regular main eventers (Booker T, Chris Jericho (1999-2009), Big Show, Del Rio, etc.)


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> i think bo dallas is the only decent wrestler of his family(irs,wyatt,him) in the ring
> and hes the best of his family by default


Better than Mike Rotunda?


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

Miz helped the WWE title more than hurt it.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Ahmed Johnson would have been the face of the WWF for a few years if he had been a white dude.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

The Rock isn't all that great


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

I rarely have seen an entertaining match in WWE pre-1997. Entertaining as in I don't have the urge to ff parts of it. Maybe a dozen, dozen and a half?

I don't enjoy most storylines, vignettes, or "characters" for that matter. I'd prefer they be used minimally, as "breaks" from the more serious parts of the show for refreshing the crowd and viewing audience.

Wrestling fans usually look like Wal-Mart customers.


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Ahmed Johnson would have been the face of the WWF for a few years if he had been a white dude.


That's ludicrous. 

Vince McMahon was totally behind him and wanted him to be one of the biggest stars of the company, but his lack of promo skills, and tendency to get injured all the time put an end to his push.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

JustJoel said:


> I rarely have seen an entertaining match in WWE pre-1997. Entertaining as in I don't have the urge to ff parts of it. Maybe a dozen, dozen and a half?


so wait... you dont watch matches before 97... but your #1 big man wrestler of all time is Andre?

seems a like a poser move to me unk2


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Vince McMahon should have given Owen Hart his release after Survivor Series 97


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

celticjobber said:


> That's ludicrous.


http://thissongissick.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/ludacris.jpg


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

The Undertaker's ring ability is fairly overrated.

I would put him in the top three 'storytellers' of all time, however I would not say that he was particularly technical or athletic. Props to his _only_ athletic manoeuvre, the diving plancha, though.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

- Daniel Bryan's "YES/NO" gimmick is actually one of the most childish gimmicks in recent history.

- CM Punk is a petulant little shit. 

- The Undertaker's Wrestlemania performances since 26 have not been good enough to warrant him only wrestling once per year. 

- Jim Ross is a puppet. 

- I would rather see HHH involve himself in feuds and "bury" people than watch 30 min indie style matches between IWC darlings. 

- I don't respect Cena, the "man" or the character. Unlike 90% of people I can separate the product from real life without being influenced by things like Make-A-Wish.

-HBK was and always will be a cunt. 

-CM Punk is only over because of A) A completely scripted worked shoot and B) Paul Heyman. Furthermore, he is given an unfair advantage of being allowed to break kayfabe whenever he pleases.

- Chris Jericho cannot fucking sing. 

- The Rock > Stone Cold Steve Austin.

- Steve Austin has 0.00 chance of ever wrestling again. It is my opinion that he constantly hints at a match with CM Punk in order to remain semi-relevant in todays WWE. 

- The Rock vs Brock II would be a better match that Cena vs Undertaker.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The Rock was never as good as Austin.

Chris Jericho should have retired a long time ago.

The Undertaker isn't that good in the ring.

Kane should get a WWE title run before he retires.

I've never found HBK to be entertaining.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

BIGFOOT said:


> -CM Punk is only over because of A) A completely scripted worked shoot and B) Paul Heyman. Furthermore, he is given an unfair advantage of being allowed to break kayfabe whenever he pleases.


Punk never breaks kayfabe. he converts real life into part of his on stage mythos. he never uses insider terms but he has addressed real life situations like his contract being up etc. he complained about not getting any opportunities to properly prove himself. he didn't use words like Push etc. he worked it into the confines of kayfabe. it was about a sense of realism which may walk the line of Kayfabe but it doesn't cross it. I think after 15 years of cutting promos he knows how to keep it kayfabe.

hes over because he is good. its as simple as that. hes compelling to the large majority. just because you don't like someone doesn't mean you have to discredit them in such a manner.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

The Rock was better than Stone Cold

John Cena is much better on the mic than Daniel Bryan

Alberto Del Rio overall is better than Ziggler

Randy Orton is one of the most overrated superstars of all time


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

I think Dolph Ziggler is a better talker than about 80% of the roster right now.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Dean Ambrose is the most talented superstars on the roster right now.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

FCP said:


> I think Dolph Ziggler is a better talker than about 80% of the roster right now.


That's by default. At least 80% of the roster sucks at talking.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> That's by default. At least 80% of the roster sucks at talking.


Id still disagree with that, I reckon Titus Oneil is better on the mic.


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Eddie Ray said:


> Punk never breaks kayfabe. he converts real life into part of his on stage mythos. he never uses insider terms but he has addressed real life situations like his contract being up etc. he complained about not getting any opportunities to properly prove himself. he didn't use words like Push etc. he worked it into the confines of kayfabe. it was about a sense of realism which may walk the line of Kayfabe but it doesn't cross it. I think after 15 years of cutting promos he knows how to keep it kayfabe.
> 
> hes over because he is good. its as simple as that. hes compelling to the large majority. just because you don't like someone doesn't mean you have to discredit them in such a manner.


His entire character since 2011 has been based on a worked shoot. 

Addressing his contract expiring and bitching about opportunities within the business is breaking kayfabe.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

The Rock was one of the greatest in ring technicians of his generation.


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

John Cena is one of the best on the mic and is the most over superstar today

Alberto Del Rio is above everybody at Smackdown

Jack Swagger is better than Antonio Cesaro


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 8, 2013)

Eclairal said:


> John Cena is one of the best on the mic and is the most over superstar today
> 
> Alberto Del Rio is above everybody at Smackdown
> 
> Jack Swagger is better than Antonio Cesaro


These aren't opinions, these are errors of judgement that are comparable to the belief that the Earth was flat.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

BIGFOOT said:


> His entire character since 2011 has been based on a worked shoot.
> 
> Addressing his contract expiring and bitching about opportunities within the business is breaking kayfabe.


its not breaking Kayfabe. he is, both in kayfabe and in real life hired by the WWE. its far more nuanced than 'hes breaking kayfabe'. thats why when others try and cut similar promos to Punk (mainly Cenas attempts) they just blow holes in kayfabe (cena actually using the word 'push' to ziggler comes to mind, ughh cringe). its a fine line and Punk walks on it in a very clever way. he picks his words carefully. he says that vince doesn't give other people opportunities to prove themselves etc. Hes cut a few Kayfabe breaking promos that were a little 'wink wink nudge nudge' kinda stuff but he has largely worked within the confines of kayfabe while incorporating real life.

his character right now is vastly evolved from his 2011 character. in fact his character has matured in a way we haven't seen from Punk before. hes grown as a performer in the last 2 years and it shows.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Christian is boring.


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

Cody Rhodes is fun to watch in the ring, but he has very little charisma or personality.


----------



## ChristianMB1 (Aug 10, 2013)

CM Punk character-wise sucks, he has no gimmick and is as generic in that sense as Cena is.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> "IT'S CLOBBERING TIME!!!!!" also sucks. I know he got it from the FF, but it just sounds so cheesy to me.


I guess it can sound cheesy. But, Punk pulls it off great to me.
I just love how he screams "It's clobberin' time!", throws his arms forward and punches at the camera.

One of my favorite entrances.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> I found Bret Hart boring.


That's not unpopular.


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

kurt Angle>>>hbk 

I'd rather watch paint dry than a Japanese wrestling match


John cena is top 20 all time... if not top 10


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Lilian Garcia is the GOAT diva.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Why do you think she is the GOAT diva? She is 50yrs old and never wrestled a match in her life.


----------



## bhoy (Apr 18, 2005)

Punk sucks, Christian sucks, As much as I want to root for Cody, he needs a big change TBH.
Swagger is a GOAT Top 10 !!!
Only joking Swagger sucks.


----------



## bobcat01 (Mar 4, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is so far away from being steve austin that its almost hard to watch them push the corporate angle.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Despite the extremely lackluster run so far, I think Sin Cara is awesome.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

check my sig.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

-Big E could be world Champion Material if given a mouth piece (Brock/Heyman for example)

-Goldust could have been WWF Champion in the 1990s before he became a face. Going face killed his character.

-An established main eventer (not Del Rio) should become WHC and have a lengthy meaningful feud to make the title main event worthy again.


----------



## FCP (Aug 12, 2013)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> That's by default. At least 80% of the roster sucks at talking.


Very true, but I see a lot of people still bashing Ziggler for his voice and just nitpicky kind of things and I would rather hear him speak than most people.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

The Rock/CM Punk was one of the best feuds in recent times in terms of promos only.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> The Rock/CM Punk was one of the best feuds in recent times in terms of promos only.


100% agree


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*-I prefer Tony Chimel over anyone in terms of ring announcing is concerned.

- Ignorning the haminess (and Knucklehead aside), Big Show is one hell of an actor.

-I don't think Hornswoggle winning the CW killed the title---it suffered a slow death in 2006 with Mysterio (the face of the CW division) winning the World Title and Gregory Helms not being stripped of it when he was out for the year. *


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

BIGFOOT said:


> His entire character since 2011 has been based on a worked shoot.
> 
> Addressing his contract expiring and bitching about opportunities within the business is breaking kayfabe.


Actually, it isn't. To break kayfabe would have been to directly address the fact that matches are worked to a predetermined finish; everything Punk complained about in that promo was completely plausible within the confines of kayfabe.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Jof said:


> Why do you think she is the GOAT diva? She is 50yrs old and never wrestled a match in her life.


She turned 47 a few weeks ago. There are a lot of cute girls in WWE right now - Lilian is a woman.


----------



## Three Dog (Jan 6, 2013)

WM 30 SHOULD be Takers last Mania and he should wrestle John Cena



obviously Taker should win tho, giving the streak to Super Cena who is already pushed to the moon would accomplish nothing besides shitting on a 20+ year tradition


----------



## Nasul (Dec 2, 2012)

Daniel Bryan needs to shave. I can not take him seriously because of the beard and his smile (for several weeks). I love the wrestler and a part of his character. But he needs to change a bit.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

He's sometimes too disturbing to look at


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

Three Dog said:


> so wait... you dont watch matches before 97... but your #1 big man wrestler of all time is Andre?
> 
> seems a like a poser move to me unk2


I respect André for what he was, like all guys from the golden era. It wasn't about wrestling, but the spectacle and pageantry. He did more for WWE than almost any other wrestler in history. Andre was the biggest wrestling draw in the world and was undefeated for years in singles competition. He didn't have to put over Hogan - he was a made man with a bad back and in failing health. It was the moment WWE needed, and still the most important and iconic moment in WWE history, IMO. Everyone takes WWE's dominance as a given today, but it wasn't always the case. 

In all honesty, I don't care _that_ much for Undertaker, as a wrestler, either. He doesn't crack my top 10 or 20 all time. Big guys aren't my thing - I see them as special attractions/spectacle/oddities, mostly. A link to wrestling's side-show, carny past. From that perspective, André is by far the biggest spectacle in wrestling history. 

Or you could just ask why I picked André over Undertaker, instead of being a dick.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

CM Punk sucks.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

RadGuyMcCool said:


> I find Punk to be incredibly overrated.
> I mean I can see why he has a lot of fans, but I find his current Best in the World gimmick to be incredibly boring whereas his SES gimmick was far more interesting.
> 
> Wrestling was more fun when it was filled with outlandish characters and gimmicks like the 80s and early 90s. Thats why I like Fandango and it's why I'm looking forward to the Los Matadors' debut.
> ...


Wow, I thought I the only one on this forum with these opinions. I also find CM Punk boring, even if I totally "get" why most fans like him. It's as if everything he does is forced just to appease that demo he caters to. Plus, that same demo also shoves him down everyone else's throats. My cousin is a big wrestling fan and we argue about Punk (and Cena, my fav) all the time, and he talks to others as if CM Punk is the greatest thing to hit the industry. People finally see him and watch his work, they don't say he's bad, but they have "so this is it?" feeling. Why? Because his fans talk as if he is Hulk Hogan. Just like you, I though his best work was SES. Even his babyface run in ECW was better in my opinion.

I get that a segment of the fanbase felt alienated by WWE's product for some odd reason. I also understand that alot those fans were conditioned during the Attitude Era and were therefore used to fads like Rock and Austin, and not used to dynasties/franchises like Hogan and Cena. So when Punk was able to connect with them that night and Las Vegas and air their "grievances" on Raw, they felt like the found their guy and the will hold on like a motherfucker. During the summer of Punk, people didn't like Punk because he was Punk. They liked him because he was playing them on TV. He was that keyboard warrior able to say those things he always wanted to say to HHH and Vince. He was that young adult allowed to tell John Cena what his beef was. I give WWE credit, because through CM Punk they were able to suck up to the smarks without the smarks realizing it.

I also am a huge fan of the outlandish characters, that is what wrestling is all about in my opinion. It is also why I miss the announcing of Vince Mcmahon. He was the perfect voice for that kind of atmosphere. Which is why the lower card guys entertain me as well. 3MB, Tons of Funk, Damien Sandow, Fandango, Bray Wyatt, Ryback, and The Real Americans. Despite not being old enough to have ever watched earlier shows, I could watch anything from 85-97.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> CM Punk sucks.


Oh, snap.

unk3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

hardysno1fan said:


> The Rock was one of the greatest in ring technicians of his generation.


This makes no sense. Rock isn't even a technical styled wrestler 



bobcat01 said:


> Daniel Bryan is so far away from being steve austin that its almost hard to watch them push the corporate angle.


Bryan/Austin are two different charatcers. This isn't a recreation of the Corporate angle from the late 90's


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bryan isn't supposed to be Austin, he's supposed to be Mankind. Either way this angle is NOTHING like the late 90s corporation. It doesn't even compare.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Just because I've seen this turn up quite a bit lately:

Fandango should NOT be IC Champion. I would rather see Curtis Axel's horrible worthless reign as Champion continue than see Fandango win it.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

I find Big Show, Cena and Sheamus entertaining.


----------



## WoWoWoKID (Apr 26, 2011)

*- Goldust's early 2002 heel run was one of best runs in the biz 

- Eddie Guerrero's 1 month heel run in mid 2003 was better than his entire 2005 heel run.

- Paul Heyman on the mic as of late have been very boring.

- Constraints on or off; John Cena would have still owned The Rock on the mic.

- Chris Beniot's mic skills and delivery are severely underrated

- Despite hating the Super Cena character, I was so happy that Cena defeated Brock Lesnar at 
Extreme Rules (YES, I was still mad that he lost at Backlash 2003)









- Renee Young is not hot bro.*


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

Daniel Bryan should be a jobber + Kane is top 10 Goat and should be champion, not hyping up the Wyatt family.


----------



## deathclaw 4721 (Sep 6, 2013)

AJ Lee is the greatest wrestler of all time. People tend not to like that, but it's more than an opinion to me.....it's...TRUTH.


----------



## bobcat01 (Mar 4, 2013)

Pwoper said:


> I find Big Show, Cena and Sheamus entertaining.


whoa whoa somethings you just should not admit to.


----------



## z_from_kc (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm always like "wrestlin is real" and .....z start hatin every time.. smh


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Steamboat/Savage is not a 5 star match. Very good, but not 5 stars.

Undertaker/HHH Hell in a Cell from Mania made no fucking sense what so ever and I hated it.


----------



## Jamazing (May 25, 2013)

Andre The Giant sucks.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

John Cena is a Great WWE performer, real solid wrestler.

I just hate his character.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Jamazing said:


> Andre The Giant sucks.


Then you haven't seen his Japan work.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

John Cena is a fine wrestler he just needs to break out of the Superman Cena character and turn heel for sometimes.


----------



## Jamazing (May 25, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> Then you haven't seen his Japan work.


Mind showing me his best match from Japan?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Jamazing said:


> Mind showing me his best match from Japan?


Not sure its his best, haven't watched a ton but if you've only seen his late 80s WWF work, this will work. Great stiff brawl.

Hansen vs. Andre in 81'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp0Wo7hLTIE

Andre could move, did dropkicks before his disease really took over.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- Dean Ambrose comes across as trying too hard and too forced when speaking.


----------



## Jamazing (May 25, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> Not sure its his best, haven't watched a ton but if you've only seen his late 80s WWF work, this will work. Great stiff brawl.
> 
> Hansen vs. Andre in 81'
> 
> ...


It's not that great of a match, but it's alright. Still pretty overrated though.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

CM Punk was, in a way, overpushed. I don't understand how some fans say he was held back before his shoot promo when he won the ECW title in his first full year, won two Money in the banks in a row, a one time tag team champion, an IC title winner and also won the world heavyweight title 3 times. Even in 2010 and 2011 (two years people consider that he was booked poorly), he was still getting a lot of mic time by leader of two groups (SES and new Nexus) and was still feuding with big names like Orton and Mysterio.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I might've said it before, but... I enjoy the current WWE product, regardless how it compares to other great eras.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Jamazing said:


> It's not that great of a match, but it's alright. Still pretty overrated though.


overrated as worker? He's a spectacle more then anything. I don't know anyone that calls him the best wrestler ever.. he's not the best big man either but he made money all over the world and could work.

Granted, it's your opinion..


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Mark Henry even says if someone thinks there is a bigger name in rasslin than Andre he looks at them differently. 

Granted Andre was not the best in ring worker or talker but who doesn't know who Andre the Giant is/was? There is not a bigger name in wrestling. Not even Hoke Cogan. #WarriorVoice


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

i think the wwe only feels bad for vickie thats why they kept her for this long
shes bad at everything and should be fired imo


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler really needs to work on his abs.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Dolph Ziggler really needs to work on his abs.


How high are your standards? 0_o


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

God chubby. Hit the gym!!


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> God chubby. Hit the gym!!


Yes, he should have 8 pack abs like Cm Punk :lol...


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

roni10_levi said:


> Nice idea .
> Mine unpopular opinions:
> 
> 1. Sid is an all time great in both WWF and WCW (well, in WWF he isn't in my top 10, but I put him easilly in the top 15)!
> ...


Are you twelve?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

BigEvil2012 said:


> Yes, he should have 8 pack abs like Cm Punk :lol...


----------



## TUBP2008 (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't like Lesnar as a wrestler.

I think Brad Maddox is great.


----------



## bobcat01 (Mar 4, 2013)

early cm punk was a bitch. he stil needs to hit the gym


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

HHH is easily top 10 WWE 

Dolph ziggler is the greatest all round wrestler in the world right now. 

Don't care much for CM Punk, although I don't dislike him he just doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Bob-Carcass said:


> HHH is easily top 10 WWE


Is it an unpopular opinion?I think most people will agree he is top 10 among WWE wrestlers


----------



## Bob-Carcass (Apr 5, 2013)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Is it an unpopular opinion?I think most people will agree he is top 10 among WWE wrestlers


Most casuals, but the majority of this forum shit on him daily.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Triple is in the top 3 greatest of all time. Better than Hart or Michaels.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

1. Matt Striker shouldn't have been fired because he was arguably the best Current Commentator, it's between him and Regal for Me. Well...Regal now...Since, you know....Matt was fired. I digress. The opinion is that i actually enjoy Striker's Commentary.

2. Corey graves is nothing special, and he shouldn't be as big on NXT as he is. 

3. Bo Dallas sucks....oh wait. That's pretty popular. 

4. Cena Doesn't Suck, He Can Wrestle, and He is Entertaining. He is just a little bit Overused....and the WWE revolves around him a little too much.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

tonsgrams said:


> Triple is in the top 3 greatest of all time. Better than Hart or Michaels.


This forum is just getting crazier and crazier everytime I come on. SMH


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

I tolerate Bo Dallas




Just Kidding unk2


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> This forum is just getting crazier and crazier everytime I come on. SMH


Well it _is_ the unpopular opinions thread.....


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

wwe was great at picking ppv/tribute/video package themes from 2008-2009


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

This opinion wasn't taken too well last year. 
Is Punk vs. Bryan the new Austin vs. Rock

I still think Punk vs. Byran will be the next Austin Rock someday. That doesn't mean it will OUTDRAW those two, I just mean it will be THE feud of this generation. A year later, I still stand strong in that opinion haha.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

It actually annoys me when people criticise super Cena for never losing clean like it's totally down to the PG era booking. When in reality the 'top' guy has always been booked that way & very rarely did they ever lose cleanly... Hogan, Warrior, Hart, Austin etc.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

I like Alberto Del Rio...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Although I don't like The Miz, he has improved a lot over the years and he's good on the mic and quite charismatic. There, I said it.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

tonsgrams said:


> Triple is in the top 3 greatest of all time. Better than Hart or Michaels.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:HHH2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

lita,chyna & naomi are shit wrestlers
people only like them because they have different styles than other divas

Lita is kelly kellys level of sloppiness in the ring 
Chyna shes the female Batista or Eziekel Jackson;she cant wrestle
Naomi is awkward and uncoordinated in the ring


----------



## LegenWaitForItDary (Jul 4, 2013)

Lol this is a official troll thread


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I hate Batista... I'm reluctantly realizing he definitely had 'it'-- there aren't many big men chiseled like him who really compare-- but still, I just can't stand him for some reason. Never liked him from day 1.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Scott Hall's Ghost said:


> I hate Batista... I'm reluctantly realizing he definitely had 'it'-- there aren't many big men chiseled like him who really compare-- but still, I just can't stand him for some reason. Never liked him from day 1.


I never thought he had the "It" factor during his push. I know that's a really unpopular opinion probably but his match with HHH at 21, I couldn't care less about. I don't think he ever deserved to be pushed like he was when he was. He did grow to have charisma and I think around WM25 or so is when he should have gotten his push. Idk, he just seemed green as FUCK for what seemed like FOREVER and I use to always dislike his mic skills also until around 2009/2010.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

I Came To Play said:


> I like Alberto Del Rio...


This is mine, also. I'm a Del Rio mark, particularly the snobbish aristocrat version of him that comes out wearing scarves and with the cars.

Reminds me of a Mexican version of JBL when JBL was coming out in limos.


----------



## actetsou (Jun 3, 2013)

I think Santino Marella is a good wrestler and apart from the cobra I find him entertaining


----------



## dreamchord (Jul 20, 2013)

Vince Russo saved the WWE

WCW 99-01 was enjoyable


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

dreamchord said:


> Vince Russo saved the WWE


One of the reasons





theArtist said:


> It actually annoys me when people criticise super Cena for never losing clean like it's totally down to the PG era booking. When in reality the 'top' guy has always been booked that way & very rarely did they ever lose cleanly... Hogan, Warrior, Hart, Austin etc.


John Cena has lost cleanly more times than Hogan,Austin and Rock.So I do find it annoying when people say John Cena doesn't lose clean too.Top babyfaces rarely lose clean




WoWoWoKID said:


> *
> - Paul Heyman on the mic as of late have been very boring.
> *



Agreed.He cuts the same promo over and over again


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

Deptford said:


> I never thought he had the "It" factor during his push. I know that's a really unpopular opinion probably but his match with HHH at 21, I couldn't care less about. I don't think he ever deserved to be pushed like he was when he was. He did grow to have charisma and I think around WM25 or so is when he should have gotten his push. Idk, he just seemed green as FUCK for what seemed like FOREVER and I use to always dislike his mic skills also until around 2009/2010.


I hear that. Again-- I don't like the man. But... looking at a Roman Reigns, etc. now... and they don't seem to add up, yet. Though, it's funny, because they ALL seem to have a higher 'ceiling' because there's more there than just a superb look. I do like your breakdown of Batista's career, though... It took him a while, no doubt.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

RKOAJ said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:HHH2


Ohh its true.


----------



## goldaryn (Oct 30, 2010)

I hate that RAW only ever cuts to ads during matches, but i understand why

goldust versus orton was the best wrestling match on WWE television this year

the current product is boring and slow - only ziggler and cody seem to be able to wrestle at pace

bryan is boring and formulaic, i hate the chant. ambrose is interesting but overrated

cena is a good worker


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Attitude Adjustment is a decent finishing move.

They should have forgiven Swagger for his DUI and put the WHC on him.

Sin Cara might still surprise us.

Chocolate is better when it's a bit melty rather than when it is out the fridge.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

ScottishLuchador said:


> Attitude Adjustment is a decent finishing move.
> 
> They should have forgiven Swagger for his DUI and put the WHC on him.
> 
> ...


I don't understand how the last one is wrestling related, unless you're talking about this chocolate melting.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Not sure if this is unpopular, but WWE camera work during matches as of late has been below par. They seem to be cutting away at wrong times and missing big moves/moments. I'm surprised they aren't catching more heat for this.


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

LeapingLannyPoffo said:


> I don't understand how the last one is wrestling related, unless you're talking about this chocolate melting.


''SEXUAL CHOCOLATE!''


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeff Hardy, Swagger, Rey Mysterio, Khali, ADR, The Miz, and Shaemus all in my opinion didnt deserve World/WWE title reigns


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A lot of people around here cry about no new talent ever getting a chance, but then shit on *EVERY SINGLE ONE OF THEM, EVERY SINGLE TIME* one gets called up or signed
It's infuriating!


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Alberto del Rio deserves to be exactly where he is right now. Taking into consideration the WHC is the midcard title...


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Agree.

Also, post-NoC Raw was bad, except for the ending.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

AJ isn't attractive in the slightest.


----------



## murasaki00 (Sep 13, 2013)

Shawn Michaels was never that entertaining.

The Miz doesn't belong anywhere near a wrestling ring.


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

Mark Madden was a far better color commentator than John "Bradshaw" Layfield is now


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

I love how some people here get called trolls for having diff opinions, and even get bad rep for it lol.

Anyway, I always found Rock more entertaining than Austin.
Kofi Kingston is fun to watch.
I found Shield as group really boring from the first day, but I dont have problem with any of the 3 guys, they will do good when they break up.
Sheamus is entertaining, even as face.


----------



## Stefy (Feb 4, 2013)

The Bellas are the most attractive divas on the roster.


----------



## murasaki00 (Sep 13, 2013)

Rey Mysterio should have retired after WCW was bought out.
Nothing about the Wyatts in entertaining.
Sting is a boring wrestler unless paired with someone like Flair or Hart.

Man it feels good to get some of this off my chest. XD


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Beth Phoenix is the greatest diva ever bar none


----------



## VacantChampion (Sep 20, 2013)

dean is overrated by smarks


----------



## msu15 (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm not a fan of Bryan's appearance/work, and I've hated the chant since the beginning.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Hogan needs to be involved in Wrestlemania 30, so does Piper.


----------



## VacantChampion (Sep 20, 2013)

hardysno1fan said:


> AJ isn't attractive in the slightest.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

^What he said


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

msu15 said:


> I'm not a fan of Bryan's appearance/work, and I've hated the chant since the beginning.


whalecum to the Bryan hate bandwagon.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I used to make these threads lol..

1. id rather have champ orton than champ bryan
2. the divas should wrestle smackdown n nxt not raw.
3. the shield really haven't done much at all and the praise they have got is due to the hype. (they are solid workers though)


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Most of the WWE developed talent is shit. The guys don't pan out a majority of the time. For the 10 guys you know today, they tried getting 300 other guys. They should let the indy scene develop talent.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I disliked Raw's "Across the Nation" theme and think Nickelback's "Burn It To The Ground" was Raw's best theme song.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

murasaki00 said:


> Shawn Michaels was never that entertaining.
> 
> *The Miz doesn't belong anywhere near a wrestling ring.*


I fail to see how that is an unpopular opinion. That is like one of the most popular opinions.

Anyway, I enjoy divas matches (though not all).


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Hogan needs to be involved in Wrestlemania 30, so does Piper.


Pretty sure he will be, going at this rate.

Apparently Hogan is upset with TNA and his contract is ending this year.
If this is the case, he is basically penciled in for WM 30.
I pretty much hate Hogan and wouldn't want him on my TV, but Mania is an exception.

I wouldn't mind him making an appearance.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Sable was a better wrestler than the Ultimate Warrior.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> I disliked Raw's "Across the Nation" theme and think Nickelback's "Burn It To The Ground" was Raw's best theme song.


Burn it to the ground really fit raw, but Across The Nation is classic.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> Pretty sure he will be, going at this rate.
> 
> Apparently Hogan is upset with TNA and his contract is ending this year.
> If this is the case, he is basically penciled in for WM 30.
> ...


I would not mind seeing Hogan at Mania either. Don't advertise it. Make it a surprise appearance,


----------



## HoganTheGOAT (Sep 19, 2013)

The Undertaker's Wrestlemania undefeated streak should be broken in his final match.


----------



## lyze man (Sep 26, 2006)

I never really liked hogan and HBK.

Save the bella twins the rest of the current diva division are almost males. and even the bellas are not Torrie Wilson hot.

Despite his development the miz will always be the guy who yells hoorah when he comes in.

the IWC is useless because it makes up less than 20% of wrestling fans imo.

And Kane is one of the GOAT.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

- I see no talent in Dean Ambrose, he is bad in the ring and on the mic.
- Torrie Wilson, Lita (and idk if this is unpopular) and Eva Marie are unattractive.
- Natalya is bad.
- I don't like any of the current tag teams.


----------



## SpocksEvilClone (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't understand what the big deal is with the Prime Time Players.

I think Curtis Axel has tons of potential. His mic skills aren't great, but he's smooth in the ring. 

I like Ryback.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

People referring to Triple H and Stephanie as the Corporation when they have never officially been called that on TV. 

Pet hate of mine since this angle began.


----------



## murasaki00 (Sep 13, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> I fail to see how that is an unpopular opinion. That is like one of the most popular opinions.
> 
> Anyway, I enjoy divas matches (though not all).


The Miz is pretty over. Maybe not by the smart crowd but, he's got his fans. And I've heard a lot of people talk about him being a good heel. I don't think he's good at anything. -_-


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

People thinking MVP and Mr Kennedy were going to become top guys in the WWE. I didn't like them and was involved in a big argument with a bunch of fans when I said Jeff Hardy had more posibilities of becoming WWE champion than them. Time gave me the reason. Jeff Hardy became WWE champion and nothing memorable happened with MVP and Kennedy.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Whether or not Owen Hart's piledriver to Austin was intentional.


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

1) I hate Bryan's beard and Yes/No gimmick. It takes away from how good a wrestler he is, which should be the focus.

2) I don't think any of the current Divas are that pretty. I don't see the big deal over AJ and people who think she has "ass," nor do I see the appeal of Paige beyond that of a wrestler.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I actually found Rock v Punk at Elimination Chamber entertaining.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I have no problem with anyone on these boards using the real names of wrestlers.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

- Kurt Angle is the best worker ever
- Bobby Roode is 2nd Best in the World behind Punk
- The Miz should have another world title run
- Ryback is overrated
- I don't find Austin Aries very good on the mic


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- Guerrero and Benoit were uninteresting through most of their WWE careers.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Most of the WWE developed talent is shit. The guys don't pan out a majority of the time. For the 10 guys you know today, they tried getting 300 other guys. They should let the indy scene develop talent.


Do you watch NXT? If not, then you should.




LateTrain27 said:


> I disliked Raw's "Across the Nation" theme and think Nickelback's "Burn It To The Ground" was Raw's best theme song.


This has got to be a joke post.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

hardysno1fan said:


> AJ isn't attractive in the slightest.


Me neither. (Y)


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

NasNYG567 said:


> - Bobby Roode is 2nd Best in the World behind Punk
> - I don't find Austin Aries very good on the mic


:bosh


----------



## donalder (Aug 10, 2012)

Mark Henry that whc was a great reign the last good reign that the whc had.
Maxine actually in the wwe would be for the Divas Champions in the last nxt redemption show a great submision level.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

"Classy" Freddie Blassie is best wrestler turned manager in the *history* of the business. On top of that, he's also in the top 3 of managers of all time.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

aj lee and layla are nothing special in the ring


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Angle was better in ring than Michaels

Most of Dave Meltzer 5 star matches were not 5 star in terms of overall match quality

Punk would be far better in this corporation storyline than Daniel Bryan

Cena would also be a far better corporate heel than Orton

Punk is almost even with The Rock on the mic. (My favourite wrestler of all time is The Rock, so no bias there)


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Austin Aries is pretty meh on the mic

Miz isnt that bad of a face

I've marked for Ryback since his debut

If Owen Hart didn't die, I think he probably would be remembered as Bret's less talented brother.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey Mysterio is more deserving to be in the hof than eddie
no disrespect


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Rybacks goldberg gimmick would have propelled him to being the most over guy in the company if the WWE didnt have him lose to Punk.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

He was already the most over guy at that time but yes I agree that loss to Punk hurt him bad.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

- John Morrison could have been a main eventer, he should have beaten Miz for the WWE title ( a real feud that would have ended with Morrison winning, not some random title match on RAW) 
-Edge is a better wrestler than Triple H or Randy Orton
-I actually wanted Mick Foley to win the WWE title from John Cena in 2007 ( there was a 6-way match that involved him)
-I would rank Bret Hart as a better wrestler than Angle or Benoit 
-I like the Miz as a face


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Triple H isn't a good heel at all.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

I got a shit list:
-Triple H would've been a top guy with out without Stephanie. Obviously he wouldn't have been COO, though.
-Alberto Del Rio is legit in every category and deserves the world title. The rosters thin and anyone better than him is in WWE title contention. 
-Michelle McCool was one of the greatest divas in history. Good in ring but just a great heel.
-Bret Hart is criminally underrated on the mic. Check his '97 work.
-Dean Ambrose was all hype, but he's still a great part of the roster.


----------



## NO-Seller (Oct 5, 2013)

Aj is a good character but she really lacks fire in her wrestling. And her small frame makes it hard to believe she can beat the other divas all whom are bigger than her in height or weight.

Daniel Bryan is boring and repetitive in ring. So many kicks and so little story telling or wrasslin.

I find the shield incredibly boring, Roman reigns is the only main event star I see in that group.


I think Alicia fox is one of the most well rounded entertaining divas on the roster and should get another shot at the divas title. 


I miss John laruanitis he was a great heel boss character his voice made you want to punch him and he physically got in ring and of course no one wanted to see that but it was heel magnet gold.


Cm punk is best suited as an upper mid carder with marginal feuds here and there..he sorta kinda failed as the "Top Guy".


Kaitlyn was actually a pretty decent champion.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Rock sucks,


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

1. Chris Jericho is one of the greatest of all time, but his current run as a jobber is hurting wrestlers. 

2. Kofi Kingston is a completely stale act. They've gotten the most they're ever going to get from him in the ring and he needs to be replaced by another mid-carder in a baby-face spot. 

3. Christian is a lot better than people give him credit for. Maybe not good enough to get another championship reign, but still good enough to make a PPV card look better than half the guys on the current roster. 

4. WWE's focus on in-ring wrestling is too lop-sided at the moment. They need more backstage promos, brawls etc. The heel authority figures need to get involved physically in the feuds. Talking isn't enough.


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler is one of the most boring wrestlers on the roster 

Alberto Del Rio is a solid/mildly entertaining wrestler but needs a change of walk-on music

Daniel Bryan is too repetitive in the ring and seems to have a limited movement set 

AJ Lee is a really good heel

Austin Aries should join WWE as CM Punk's kayfabe long-lost brother

Velvet Sky is up there with the most overrated female wrestlers of all time

TNA 2013 is worse than WCW 2000-01


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

> - Triple H would've been a top guy with out without Stephanie. Obviously he wouldn't have been COO, though.
> - I find the shield incredibly boring, Roman reigns is the only main event star I see in that group.
> - Kaitlyn was actually a pretty decent champion.
> - And Kane is one of the GOAT.
> ...


I agree with all of these, and I would like to add that I find Vickie attractive, Ik most of the people here don't, but to me she looks better than most of the divas.


----------



## JoeZany (May 16, 2013)

-Ryback does infact rule
-Santino is one of the funniest wrestlers in the ring ever


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

- Sting/Flair from COTC is better than any Flair/Steamer and Flair/Funk match
- Mr. Perfect is BY FAR the best character in WWF/E history
- 90% of WWE's post 2006 "epic matches" completely suck, and IWC bots overrate them massively
- WWE's best in-ring stuff comes from their weeklies, they're less pretentious there
- Chris Benoit was the best WWE babyface in 21st century
- Eddie Guerrero's character work (heel/face) was annoying
- Dolph Ziggler is a midcarder for life


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Triple H deserved everything he received and Ryback and a Reigns are the future of the WWE.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

Seth Rollins is the BEST member of The Shield and it not even a challenge. Ambrose is massively overrated and reigns is improving well enough but still needs more seasoning. 

Big E. Should've been given Ryback's 2012, babyface push but with his NXT Five gimmick. 

Turning Dolph Ziggler face was a stupid idea, he simply needed to get away from ADR and feud with faces people actually liked y2j, rvd, Kofi, Christian, hell almost anybody.

Other than the tea party segment with Sheamus, Santino Marella has Never been funny. Fuck him and anyone who loves him. 

Wwe should bring back Brooke Tessmacher/Adams because dat ass is too good to be wasted on TNA television.


----------



## Young Constanza (Oct 24, 2012)

The Rock vs Punk matches get way to much hate, the elimation chamber was underrated


----------



## MasterWolf (Oct 5, 2013)

May as well not have the Rock show up if it is just for every several months or just around WM time. Either he goes away into movies or stay for the weekly roster.


----------



## Validation Boy (Mar 7, 2011)

CMPunk, Lesnar, the Rock, Undertaker, Bray Wyatt, ADR, Layla, Swagger....

None of these wrestlers deserve any TV or PPV time ever again.

All they do is take up valuable time and reduce the quality of the product.

If I ran WWE these people would never have gotten a chance, besides Taker, who is LOOOONG OVERDUE for retirement.

The only team worthy of taking the tag gold off Shield is PTP.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Kane has a better gimmick than the undertaker.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Alex Shelley and Christopher Daniels are probably the two most underrated wrestlers of the past 15 years.. at a time I would have ranked Daniels one of the top 5 wrestlers in the world, and Shelley is one of the best all-around full package wrestlers recently ( he's at the same level of Punk and Austin Aries, maybe better)


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Warning. Warning: HIGHLY CONTROVERSIAL OPINION BELOW





John Cena is at least as good a wrestler as CM Punk.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Warning. Warning: HIGHLY CONTROVERSIAL OPINION BELOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


euuhhh, the definition of this phrase means that Cena at his worst = Punk at his best? 
dafuq ? like Cena is usually( most of the time ) better, but sometimes they're equal ..


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

etrbaby said:


> euuhhh, the definition of this phrase means that Cena at his worst = Punk at his best?
> dafuq ? like Cena is usually( most of the time ) better, but sometimes they're equal ..


So you definitely read something wrong. I didn't say "at his least".


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> So you definitely read something wrong. I didn't say "at his least".


What? you said " John Cena is at least as good a wrestler as CM Punk. " 
doesn't that mean John Cena >= CM Punk ?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

etrbaby said:


> What? you said " John Cena is at least as good a wrestler as CM Punk. "
> doesn't that mean John Cena >= CM Punk ?


Come one, man. JohnCena is at least as good as CM Punk. He's greater than or equal to CM Punk in the ring. Apparently you understand that. I don't see why you interpreted it as "Cena at his worst is better than Punk at his best". 

You're back tracking with your interpretations or playing games. Or you're legit confused.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I can't stand when fans comment on YouTube videos of the old days of WWE and the top comments are "Back when the ___ title mean't something" or "Back when the WWE was good" etc. No wonder WWE disables comments on their videos sometimes.

Fucking repetitive and attention-seeking.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> John Cena is at least as good a wrestler as CM Punk.


Yea because doing the same thing that you learn in your first few years of pro wrestling every week means you're good. 

Anyone can do what Cena does on a weekly basis. They're just not given the time nor the opportunity. Cena is only there because of starpower.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Summer Rae's okay-ish face makes her even hotter somehow.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> Yea because doing the same thing that you learn in your first few years of pro wrestling every week means you're good.
> 
> Anyone can do what Cena does on a weekly basis. They're just not given the time nor the opportunity. Cena is only there because of starpower.


Cena's had more quality matches than Punk, I think. And he's done it with enough people to be recognized as the common factor.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Cena's had more quality matches than Punk, I think. And he's done it with enough people to be recognized as the common factor.


Why are we comparing to Punk? I wouldn't compare to anyone specific.

You can bring up how these SUPER IMPORTANT WRESTLING WRITERS AND CRITICS say Cena is good but they're just kissasses.

I still stand by thinking anyone could do what Cena has done weekly for the last six-ish years if given the opportunity and time.

The defence in a wrestling match always gets rated less critically than the offence.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Cena's had more quality matches than Punk, I think. And he's done it with enough people to be recognized as the common factor.


I don't want to come here and say that John Cena is the worst wrestler in history .. But what you call "quality"?


----------



## Jesse Pinkman (Aug 2, 2013)

I will never in any circumstances find Ryback entertaining.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Jesse Pinkman said:


> I will never in any circumstances find Ryback entertaining.


The fact that this is an unpopular opinion is pretty upsetting.

I actually think Axel is good in the ring. And Battleground was a good PPV.


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

I think AJ Lee is ugly


----------



## celticjobber (Dec 24, 2005)

AJ Lee is one of the best performers in WWE, period. Only behind CM Punk and Daniel Bryan. And much of the time, she's more entertaining than either of them (the fact that she has a cute ass helps).


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

JOhn cena is hands down the best worker the since the AE


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I enjoy watching Del Rio.

*goes and hides in a tent*


----------



## Death132 (Oct 3, 2013)

Soulrollins said:


> I don't want to come here and say that John Cena is the worst wrestler in history .. But what you call "quality"?


Apparently quality to him is repetitive routine matches, ring psychology that is a mockery to the business, and 100s of finisher kickouts.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Death132 said:


> Apparently quality to him is repetitive routine matches, ring psychology that is a mockery to the business, and 100s of finisher kickouts.


:cena3








































:cena2


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't mind Khali, Santino, Hornswoggle, and Los Matadores because I see them as designated kiddie time. Just as long as they don't get in any title picture or important feuds.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

I think the ruthless aggression era is better than the attitude era.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

The One said:


> I think the ruthless aggression era is better than the attitude era.


The in-ring matches certainly were, but there were times the SmackDowns and Raws really dragged.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

The One said:


> I think the ruthless aggression era is better than the attitude era.


This is pretty debatable.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

my unpopular opinion?
It would seem that a few people don't like that I commented that I don't like the Los Matadores gimmick. I think they misread my comments to mean I don't like Primo & Epico. I do like Primo & Epico, but I don't like WWE pushing them into such a stupid gimmick. Yes, I know not everyone may think Los Matadores is a stupid gimmick.

I would rather have preferred to have Primo & Epico pushed as Primo & Epico. But apparently, some people didn't like me saying that. So I changed my sig.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Trish Stratus is overrated by the WWE


----------



## Mabus (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm going full steam ahead!

- I'm enjoying Dixie Carter more than Stephanie McMahon right now. Stephanie may be a better actress, but her on-screen character is far more established than Dixie.

- Curtis Axel is my favorite midcarder in the WWE right now.

- Rey Mysterio is one of the all time greats, and most of the IWC fail to see that.

- The reason why the Undertaker has done so many great things yet still not easily classified under GOAT class is because his impact and contributions is felt mostly in the WWE only. The Rock has Hollywood; while Stone Cold was the right man in the right place at the right time. This is one aspect Sting has an upperhand over Taker, because he had a great career in WCW, NJPW, and TNA.

- The WWE Universe should win the 2013 Slammy Award for "Wrestler of the Year". This was prevalent in the Raw After Mania crowd. Seriously, the WWE should owe us for watching their product all these years despite all the crap they continue to give us. 

- Bobby Roode vs. James Storm is one of the most underrated feuds in wrestling history. I blame the fans comparing it to Triple H vs. Shawn Michaels, and Wrestlemania 28's hype (particularly that disappointing Punk vs. Jericho feud) overshadowing it.

- WWE needs to change the World Heavyweight Championship belt design next year definitely. Sure, it's timelessly beautiful, but it's time for a change, just like how the new WWE Title belt felt damn refreshing.

- Jeff Jarrett is certainly one of the Top 10 heels in the last 15 years; therefore, he must be remembered as a wrestling legend right now.

- John Cena should finally end the Undertaker's Streak in their Wrestlemania rematch. Their first match must be at Wrestlemania XXX, with Taker winning.

- When the Undertaker's Streak ends, it doesn't mean he will retire for good.

- Team Hell No is the most overrated tag team of all time.

- Undertaker should appear as the American Badass for one more time. 

- Either Undertaker or Kane should win the WWE Championship for one more time.

- It's unfair that The Rock headline three Wrestlemanias in a row. I also consider Wrestle XVII because he was the one who closed the show.

- Jeff Hardy's 2010-2011 heel run in TNA was incredible, especially his villainous new look. It could have been legendary without the pointless Immortal stable and the Victory Road screw-up. 

- ... And my most controversial one: Watching wrestling has adverse negative influence on a person's behavior, whether you admit it or not. I happen to admit this myself recently, and have been seeking counselling lately to cure my depression and restlessness.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Mabus said:


> - ... And my most controversial one: Watching wrestling has adverse negative influence on a person's behavior, whether you admit it or not. I happen to admit this myself recently, and have been seeking counselling lately to cure my depression and restlessness.



well, about this point, it could happen to anyone invested in any sports.
I'm still depressed about Spurs loosing to the Heat in the finals, I didn't keep up with the NBA offseason at all, and when someone told me something about NBA( Garnett going to Nets), I got depressed, I'm actually kinda sad now just remembering ...
I really I could forget "NBA" exists...I try to avoid any discussion , or hear any name, I unfollowed all the players on twitter and unliked everything on facebook...Seriously, I should also seek counselling as well  After game 6 was done, I kicked my best friend out of the house ( he was upset with me for like a week) and vomited ..I hated game 6 .


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

^I agree that Rey Mysterio is an all time great and is often overlooked by the IWC.He is a great wrestler and I am sure he drew well too.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Not the biggest Punk fan, I can see his talent, and acknowlodge it, but to me he's a bit overrated in the ring and has been cutting the same Heyman promo's for far too long. I mean don't get me wrong I think he's WWE's best talent, just personally I don't find him as awesome & entertaining as most. 

Idk Punk just doesn't have it for me, never has, even before he became huge I was never a big Punk fan. H


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Paul Heyman is overrated on the mic.He lacks variety and keeps cutting the same types of promos over and over again


----------



## Cena rulz12345 (Oct 19, 2011)

^ @mabus
it's because we are ''obsessed'' with wrestling,it happens to me as well just sometimes.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> ^I agree that Rey Mysterio is an all time great and is often overlooked by the IWC.He is a great wrestler and I am sure he drew well too.





austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Paul Heyman is overrated on the mic.He lacks variety and keeps cutting the same types of promos over and over again


Agree with both statements.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Mabus said:


> - ... And my most controversial one: Watching wrestling has adverse negative influence on a person's behavior, whether you admit it or not. I happen to admit this myself recently, and have been seeking counselling lately to cure my depression and restlessness.


This is very subjective. What do you mean by negative influence?
That you dislike the character? You get depressed? What? You can't just say 
"whether you admit it or not." No, bullshit. 

If it is my first example and you classify that as "negative", that means that someone has a good connection to the characters or product. Someone could classify that as a good effect. I have gotten annoyed at heels before, but that is it. Nothing has ever influenced on my life and actions. Maybe you, not me. So, do not put everyone in the same boat, completely subjective. You need to go A LOT more in depth.

Just remember, not everyone reacts to the same things as you do, or even at all. They just sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Endors Toi (Mar 29, 2010)

I never thought I'd say it, but I miss John Cena. I'm sure that'll probably change the moment his music hits, but at the moment I actually want him back.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Undertaker's in-ring skills are average.He didn't have a single **** match in the 90's that didn't include Shawn Michaels.He did improve in the next decade but people seem to judge his entire career by his Streak matches in the last 7 years.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Wrestling Wise (even when they were both indy guys), I always found Low-Ki superior to Bryan Danielson.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Mabus said:


> I'm going full steam ahead!
> 
> - I'm enjoying Dixie Carter more than Stephanie McMahon right now. Stephanie may be a better actress, but her on-screen character is far more established than Dixie.


Um...you might want to re read what you typed up here.


----------



## koial (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd love to see R-Truth as a WHC.
I like Ryback since he was Skip Sheffield.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 9, 2013)

etrbaby said:


> well, about this point, it could happen to anyone invested in any sports.
> I'm still depressed about Spurs loosing to the Heat in the finals, I didn't keep up with the NBA offseason at all, and when someone told me something about NBA( Garnett going to Nets), I got depressed, I'm actually kinda sad now just remembering ...
> I really I could forget "NBA" exists...I try to avoid any discussion , or hear any name, I unfollowed all the players on twitter and unliked everything on facebook...Seriously, I should also seek counselling as well  After game 6 was done, I kicked my best friend out of the house ( he was upset with me for like a week) and vomited ..I hated game 6 .


Glad to hear your take on this phenomenon. A lot of people either don't admit it (i.e. immature adults), or let all their anguish out (i.e. hockey riots in Canada).

My counselor, who is a nun and a psychology professor, is discouraging me to watch any more wrestling, BUT that doesn't mean she'll control my life. She told me that watching pro wrestling is insinuating my other real life issues. So far, I've been visiting Wrestling Forum and Bleacher Report only. I rarely go onto Youtube watching wrestling videos. It's because I realized that it's not a good alternative in reflecting my personal issues, even if I consider it just entertainment. 

In all honesty, I'm starting to feel I have to move on from watching pro wrestling for 8 years now. Just look at the decline of popular Youtube wrestling personalities. 

I'm not saying you have to give up watching sports, but you need another activity or someone else to make you busy. You will only forget those terrible things when you are doing something else.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 9, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> This is very subjective. What do you mean by negative influence?
> That you dislike the character? You get depressed? What? You can't just say
> "whether you admit it or not." No, bullshit.
> 
> ...


I really have no idea how people take their wrestling. But what I do know is that it can influence our unconscious mind (i.e. dreams about wrestling).

I, for one, just realized that I've been channeling my RL issues on wrestling matches and promos. Most notably, I was heavily influenced by CM Punk's behavior to the point of doing these "shoots" in the classroom which some find it disrespectful. I have also visions of crushing my professor with a sledgehammer, and kidnapping his baby boy. Even a big babyface like John Cena has pushed me to shove my little ego to other people's faces which I get humiliated at the end of the day. It has really gotten to a point that I became an undesirable person.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 9, 2013)

Cena rulz12345 said:


> ^ @mabus
> it's because we are ''obsessed'' with wrestling,it happens to me as well just sometimes.


If you're "obsessed", you can always strive for a career in the wrestling industry. I heard CM Punk was obsessed with wrestling in a midst of a family crisis, and look where he has gotten to now.

But on a practical note, we just need to chill because it's just entertainment.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

I do believe that people are influenced by what they see on television, in movies, in videogames, and in music. I don't know why people act so resistant to this fact. If that weren't the case, there would be no such thing as the advertising industry. Our minds or susceptible. 

I read a little of a thread that was posted in the news section about video games. I was astounded by how many people seemed to think that it holds absolutely _no_ influence. Of course it singularly can't drive anyone to do something bad. Very few things in life are singular anyway. Of course most normal people who are raised well and have sound minds, won't be that negatively influenced by stuff like that. But I do think that the overall desensitization that we see in society can be attributed some to those type of influences. And if you're not well already, that does have an effect.

Basically, I think that there were just as many crazy people walking around 50 years ago, as there are today. The difference is that society has become a lot more desensitized in general. Just like teen pregnancy and things like that have gone up drastically. Back then there used to be more shame, but now it's so normalized that I think it contributes to people being more careless.

When you show threesome situations on shows geared toward kids and teens (i.e. "Gossip Girls") don't you think that normalizes it and desensitizes it for kids? 

Mind you, I'm not conservative by any stretch of the imagination. So I'm not even saying that these things should be "blamed" or stopped or whatever. I just acknowledge the reality of the situation.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Antonio Cesaro is better than CM Punk in ring.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Vyacheslav Grinko said:


> The *in-ring matches* certainly were, but there were times the SmackDowns and Raws really dragged.


:kobe


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

tonsgrams said:


> Antonio Cesaro is better than CM Punk in ring.


Anyone who can't admit this is an idiot or a mark anyway. A more debate-worthy statement would be "Cesaro is better than Daniel Bryan in ring". Which I believe he is, currently.

In regards to the debate going on about the influence of wrestling: it's there but if it is driving you to seriously consider your violent thoughts or indulging in harmful behavior then that's probably an issue with you that would be present no matter what you watched on TV, since most programming is violent or, even if not, still likely to have a negative "unconscious influence".


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Undertaker's in-ring skills are average.He didn't have a single **** match in the 90's that didn't include Shawn Michaels.He did improve in the next decade but people seem to judge his entire career by his Streak matches in the last 7 years.


You REALLY don't like Taker do you :lmao. Anyway judging Taker in the 90s isn't really fair as 

1) his gimmick until what 95/96? was an actual deadman. Like an actual deadman walking and so he moved like a freaking zombie. Can't expect much from that

2) he didn't really have the talent to work him

3) once the AE rolled in wrestling began to mean fuck all. how many brilliant pure wrestling matches where there in the late 90s? A lot of them were gimmick/brawls.


----------



## IWCMember (Sep 23, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio should be the corporate wwe champion and taker sucks


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

AJ is already G.O.A.T diva


----------



## ddoucette214 (Dec 26, 2012)

Maidenrugby said:


> I never thought I'd say it, but I miss John Cena. I'm sure that'll probably change the moment his music hits, but at the moment I actually want him back.


I'm very much looking forward to Cena coming back as well. His absence was a definite and noticeable loss and not a gain like most people seem to believe. But I actually am a big Cena supporter though so it won't change when his music hits lol. I'm even more excited because I'm guessing they're actually going to have him bring some prestige back to the World Heavyweight Championship and hopefully Smackdown in general. 

And in Cena's absence I formed a new opinion:

- I'm sure I'm probably the only person who thinks this but I believe Daniel Bryan has a better chance of being a top heel than a top face. He was really good as a heel and I think it works better for him especially with his aggressive wrestling machine gimmick. It could freshen up his ring work as well as he could finally break out more moves again. They could easily transition from this corporation storyline to a heel turn too. With him becoming an excellent main event heel (possibly the leader of a stable) comparable to Evolution Era Triple H. 

I'm a big fan of Bryan but the steam has run out on his babyface main event run (even though a lot of it is not his fault). However, every face promo goes "You guys are awesome! Do I think I will beat [wrestler A]? YES! YES! YES! YES!" And he keeps saying YES until that wrestler interrupts him lol. Its so forced. He seemed more natural and in his element during his heel/tweener run late last year and thats what got him so over. The YES chant was so much better when it was the jerky heel version btw.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Lita is hot but her voice is too manly for me.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cena is the 2nd best big match performer in wwe history just behind hbk


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Cena is the 2nd best big match performer in wwe history just behind hbk


He's the second most mediocre wrestler of all time just behind The miz.
Not body can't botch a monkey flip or the hurricanrana like him. Some times he make looks a basic move like the worse shit ever.

He abused his poor wrestling ability and his small amount of moves during most of his career.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Cena is the 2nd best big match performer in wwe history just behind hbk


Bigger than guys like Austin and rock? Even Taker I'd class as slightly higher. I'd say he's 
top 10 but defo not 2nd






Soulrollins said:


> He's the second most mediocre wrestler of all time just behind The miz.
> Not body can't botch a monkey flip or the hurricanrana like him. Some times he make looks a basic move like the worse shit ever.
> 
> He abused his poor wrestling ability and his small amount of moves during most of his career.


:lmao


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

CGS said:


> Bigger than guys like Austin and rock? Even Taker I'd class as slightly higher. I'd say he's
> top 10 but defo not 2nd
> 
> 
> ...


I know this a thread for unpopular opinions, but what the hell is your top 10? 

":lmao" This is my reaction when people chant him "you can't wrestle"


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

I think Damien Sandow should lose his cash-in match. I think that's the best suited outcome considering his gimmick.


----------



## Vyacheslav Grinko (Apr 9, 2013)

Part of the problem with wresting today is the performers are out of shape, unimpressive, flabby guys. Wrestling should be larger than life.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Wrestling was better with steroids.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

The One said:


> I think the ruthless aggression era is better than the attitude era.


The problem I have with this statement, which comes up quite often actually, is that both eras boundaries are kind of subjective. Furthermore, the RA era benefited from the huge roster which was only possible by the AE. I would define the boundaries as:

Attitude era-97-2006
Monday Night Wars- 90s-2001
Ruthless Aggression era- 2002-2007/8
Brand Extension-2002-2009
PG era-2007/8-present

If you look back at 06 there was still a lot of AE in there. The HBK V DX feud in particular. 

As for the official boundary. IMO the AE was better simply because the atmosphere was better and you really got that Raw Is War vibe. The RA ear whilst having great wrestling also lacked the Rock or a suitable replacement. It also seemed a bit more PPV sale formulated. We saw less title matches on Raw/Smackdown and instead it was more: Here's a tag team match between the champ and the contender for that title, which will be defended next Sunday. Also I really couldn't stand Undertaker's slow walking down the ramp and his boring outdated gimmick. 

I guess my controversial opinion: I hate Takers gimmick. It's patronizing and selfish. Atleast Goldbergs gimmick and streak was realistic and entertaining. Takers gimmick is patronizing, seeing wrestlers pretend they are scared. Also did he deserve to have a better win ratio than Cena, baring mind he's like 50 odd? Oh and he's not GOAT. He was on Smackdown because he couldn't sell like the Rock or Austin. You don't put your face on the B brand.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish WWE would not act like Susan G Komen were the only charity in the world fighting cancer & breast cancer.

(To clarify, I am not criticsing WWE supporting Susan G Komen, just that they act like Susan G Komen are the only ones fighting breast cancer).

And why does every bloody wrestler now have to wear pink? And those who were wearing pink, now can't? (Damien Sandow, for example)


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Chris Benoit didn't have the brain of a 70 year old with alzheimers, he was just a fucked up person.

Go and try to have a match whilst calling the entire match on the fly and do it at the pace he always did and tell me that a person with the brain of a 70 year old with alzheimer's could do that. Not a chance.

People who knew him well like Jericho, have said that he was a really strange individual and would do things that normal people wouldn't do. Serial killers do some sick shit and there is nothing physically wrong with their brains. I think Benoit was the same.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Big Show's current theme is better than his old one.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Ok I have got a controversial one. 

I hate breast cancer awareness month. It's sexist. Why do women get to raise awareness for a disease which gets 10 times more funding and publicity than a male disease, such as prostate cancer? WWE better fucking do a 'Movemeber' for the awareness of mens diseases. I doubt it though because society doesn't give a shit about men. We still have the Titanics 'women and children first' policy and men are naturally at the back of the que. speaking of which isn't the audience like 70% male? Isn't WWE the perfect audience to raise awareness for prostate cancer or testicular cancer?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Mabus said:


> I really have no idea how people take their wrestling. But what I do know is that it can influence our unconscious mind (i.e. dreams about wrestling).
> 
> I, for one, just realized that I've been channeling my RL issues on wrestling matches and promos. Most notably, I was heavily influenced by CM Punk's behavior to the point of doing these "shoots" in the classroom which some find it disrespectful. I have also visions of crushing my professor with a sledgehammer, and kidnapping his baby boy. Even a big babyface like John Cena has pushed me to shove my little ego to other people's faces which I get humiliated at the end of the day. It has really gotten to a point that I became an undesirable person.


Yeah, of course it can alter our unconscious mind, ANYTHING can. I don't see how that is controversial. I assumed you mean't some other crazy shit. But, it really does depend on what you mean by "negative". This is where the semitotic theory comes in. Also, hope you get better... that sounds like some crazy stuff.


----------



## NoSoul81 (Oct 12, 2013)

If not for the Attitude Era (specifically Bret hart and Stone Cold who started it) The Rock never would have been a main eventer or a movie star.


----------



## Death132 (Oct 3, 2013)

This breast cancer scheme is just to benefit WWE. I believe only 20% of the profit on the breast cancer merchandise goes to the actual charity while WWE keeps the rest...

Fucking Christ that is insulting.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

NoSoul81 said:


> If not for the Attitude Era (specifically Bret hart and Stone Cold who started it) The Rock never would have been a main eventer or a movie star.


you have no idea how much I agree with this.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

AJ Lee is the most interesting wrestler in the WWE currently. She's not pushed as hard as the guys, but since last year AJ has been the most consistently entertaining wrestler in WWE. With this Total Divas storyline going on, she has made the Divas division relevant.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Seriousforaminute (Oct 2, 2013)

DarkSide256 said:


> AJ Lee is the most interesting wrestler in the WWE currently. She's not pushed as hard as the guys, but since last year AJ has been the most consistently entertaining wrestler in WWE. With this Total Divas storyline going on, she has made the Divas division relevant.


I absolutely agree. She's not perfect, but she's always compelling. Maybe the SHIELD, although the amount of focus on them waxes and wanes whereas AJ is pretty much always the focus of the Divas division and generally delivering (except for that weird 6 person mixed tag on RAW a few weeks ago).


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Chris Benoit is the most overrated in-ring performer of all time.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Soulrollins said:


> I know this a thread for unpopular opinions, but what the hell is your top 10?
> 
> ":lmao" This is my reaction when people chant him "you can't wrestle"


:shaq

Can't be fucked to list then but off the top of my head guys like Austin, Rock, Cena, HBK, Hogan, Flair, Taker, Bret, Savage (from what I've seen) and possibly even Angle during his WWE run. Guys like Foley and Haitch have a good claim too. 

Also what is this 2007? The whole Cena can't wrestle bandwagon is all but dead now.



hardysno1fan said:


> Ok I have got a controversial one.
> 
> I hate breast cancer awareness month. It's sexist. Why do women get to raise awareness for a disease which gets 10 times more funding and publicity than a male disease, such as prostate cancer? WWE better fucking do a 'Movemeber' for the awareness of mens diseases. I doubt it though because society doesn't give a shit about men. We still have the Titanics 'women and children first' policy and men are naturally at the back of the que. speaking of which isn't the audience like 70% male? Isn't WWE the perfect audience to raise awareness for prostate cancer or testicular cancer?


To be fair Men can get breast cancer too so too an extent it is helping them as well. But yeah I do get the point your trying to make.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

I think it's great Cody & Goldust have won the Tag-Team titles, but there is no reason to change the design of the titles. I actually like the titles as they are now, even if they do look like copper pennies.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Here's one. Chris Masters could have been the (babyface) face of the company if booked right.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

hardysno1fan said:


> Ok I have got a controversial one.
> 
> I hate breast cancer awareness month. It's sexist. Why do women get to raise awareness for a disease which gets 10 times more funding and publicity than a male disease, such as prostate cancer? WWE better fucking do a 'Movemeber' for the awareness of mens diseases. I doubt it though because society doesn't give a shit about men. We still have the Titanics 'women and children first' policy and men are naturally at the back of the que. speaking of which isn't the audience like 70% male? Isn't WWE the perfect audience to raise awareness for prostate cancer or testicular cancer?


Well we all have wives, mothers, sisters, aunts, grandmothers, etc so it does affect us even though we most likely won't get the disease itself. 

And prostate cancer? You clearly have done no no research on the latest breakthroughs in prostate cancer. It's an extremely slow forming cancer. So slow that most will have it and never know they have it when they die of something else. Most males have it now and will never know it. In fact, most doctors aren't screening for it anymore because the treatment will probably kill you before the cancer could ever. 

Just say you hate seeing your favorite wrestlers wear pink and move on.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Orton's Viper gimmick is better than his Legend Killer gimmick.


----------



## Alee Enn (Jan 3, 2012)

LSUZombie said:


> Just say you hate seeing your favorite wrestlers wear pink and move on.


I don't mind them wearing pink, but as I said a few posts ago, why is it that now every wrestler must wear a pink bloody t-shirt, except those who had pink in their attire? (ie Damien Sandow)

It is possible to overdo some things.


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Orton's Viper gimmick is better than his Legend Killer gimmick.


Nothing wrong.

Orton's legend killer was good but it only lasted till the loss to the undertaker at wrestlemania.

Orton also protray the viper gimmick very well. In fact, he looks more like the viper than stone cold looks like the rattlesnake. He strikes really fast.

But Orton is getting stale though. Now he is slower and doing it safe for his opponent.


----------



## Masked Legend (Jul 13, 2012)

*I fucking hate AJ Lee! 

In fact, I won't give a shit if she retires tomorrow*


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone who wants to stop being a mark and does research will see Bret hart clearly started the attitude era. Clearly.


----------



## Xavier Lovecraft (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't like Dolph Ziggler at all. He doesn't have very good mic skills or charisma and he oversells everything. A slap to the face shouldn't be sold like a cannon blast.
Although this one isn't unpopular since I've seen a lot of people share this one: Eve Torres looked like a preop ******.
The only times Raw has been good in a long time were when Triple H came out to do his opening promo, the same thing he did in 2003 and that was an amazing year so Triple H's opening promos are integral to having good Raws.
I don't want John Cena vs The Undertaker to ever fucking happen.
I don't like Tyson Kidd, hes ugly as sin, has no mic skills, 100 managers couldn't help him and nothing hes done in the ring from now since ECW has every impressed me.
I'm not digging the Usos. Most of the matches I've seen of them from Raws have just been the same generic Tag match formula that you always see.
Christian bores me to death and I think its a bit hypocritical when people go on about him getting another title shot despite being on the border of 40 years of age and then condemn TNA for only pushing guys around the same age range.
And lastly I think that this board can be overly serious and too obsessed with emotes a lot of the time.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

I really enjoy Wednesday Night Main Event. It's a Wrestling show.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> I really enjoy Wednesday Night Main Event. It's a Wrestling show.


A actually do so as well, when I have time to watch it. Some pretty good stuff there, on occasion.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Bret Hart is an entitled asshole and nothing he's done, is doing, or will do will ever change that. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

ADR is a one of the best heels in the last ~5 years


----------



## Firewire (Jun 18, 2013)

Here's a one im sure a few of you will disagree with.

WWE refusing to acknowledge Chris Benoit and erasing him from history just shows how much of a coward Vince McMahon is. It shows he can't take any responsibility in the murder-suicide. I get what the guy done was an unthinkable, awful thing but a simple mention of Benoit or having him in a montage/clip that has nothing to do with him shouldn't hurt anyone.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Firewire said:


> Here's a one im sure a few of you will disagree with.
> 
> WWE refusing to acknowledge Chris Benoit and erasing him from history just shows how much of a coward Vince McMahon is. It shows he can't take any responsibility in the murder-suicide. I get what the guy done was an unthinkable, awful thing but a simple mention of Benoit or having him in a montage/clip that has nothing to do with him shouldn't hurt anyone.


It's hard to disagree or agree with this as I still believe Benoit will indeed be ushered back into the history of the company slowly but surely. When it all happened they simply had to cut him out for the sake of the company. Having him come out and still praise Benoit would have made him look brave no doubt but it would also be a fools move and a PR disaster. Their share price would have dropped, investors would have pulled out the lot.


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

"Bret Hart is an entitled asshole and nothing he's done, is doing, or will do will ever change that."


Because he has opinions and answers questions frankly when asked? Or because he thinks he was a great wrestler? I would say Shawn and hunter are much bigger assholes and far more unprofessional. They've buried careers for fun and acted like pricks for years, and theres lots proof to back it up.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

This thread is 4/10.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

CGS said:


> It's hard to disagree or agree with this as I still believe Benoit will indeed be ushered back into the history of the company slowly but surely. When it all happened they simply had to cut him out for the sake of the company. Having him come out and still praise Benoit would have made him look brave no doubt but it would also be a fools move and a PR disaster. Their share price would have dropped, investors would have pulled out the lot.


I dont think so, I mean forget that he was a good wrestler in simple facts the guys a child murderer

It'd be like Celtic coming out with a tribute for all the great work Jim Torbett did with the youth team.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Kofi Kingston is underrated. Now whether or not he'll be the World Heavyweight/WWE Champion in the future is debatable obviously, but I think he's great, but I kinda've understand why some people don't like him because he's been the same character for a long time. But I don't think he should turn heel ever, he should be one of those guys who's a face for life, because if he ever becomes a heel, I don't think I could take it seriously.


CGS said:


> It's hard to disagree or agree with this as I still believe Benoit will indeed be ushered back into the history of the company slowly but surely. When it all happened they simply had to cut him out for the sake of the company. Having him come out and still praise Benoit would have made him look brave no doubt but it would also be a fools move and a PR disaster. Their share price would have dropped, investors would have pulled out the lot.


Agreed.


----------



## theArtist (Aug 10, 2013)

Firewire said:


> Here's a one im sure a few of you will disagree with.
> 
> WWE refusing to acknowledge Chris Benoit and erasing him from history just shows how much of a coward Vince McMahon is. It shows he can't take any responsibility in the murder-suicide. I get what the guy done was an unthinkable, awful thing but a simple mention of Benoit or having him in a montage/clip that has nothing to do with him shouldn't hurt anyone.


I agree with this entirely. :clap


----------



## hello (: (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm a Miz fan...

and Triple H = One of the GOAT


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler has all the tools to be a mainstay main eventer and is more over than anyone not named Bryan, Cena or Punk.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't like how Ziggler barely gets much offense in his matches these days.

Feels like all of his matches consists of, getting beat-up, randomly does a dropkick, goes for those 10 punches at the turnbuckle, gets beat up for the rest of the match, random counter, then a Zig-Zag.

Just feels like it's the same stuff, for the most part. I love Ziggler but I have to say it. It's probably not his fault though, I guess it's because he's a babyface now.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm still a Curtis Axel fan.

:axel


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

The Rock shouldn't have beaten Punk for the Title... in fact he shouldn't have even come back after WM28


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

NoSoul81 said:


> If not for the Attitude Era (specifically Bret hart and Stone Cold who started it) The Rock never would have been a main eventer or a movie star.


Rock would have got pushed in any era. Third generation star with elite athleticism, size, looks and charisma. They would shoved him down your throat like Alberto Del Rio regardless to the AE. If fans rejected him he'd be a championship heel which is what happened in the AE as well. WWE has always flirted with the idea of crossing their stars over to Hollywood. They did it with Hogan they did it with Cena.

If you're going to give anyone credit for making Rock it's Vince and Russo not Austin or Hart. Vince is the guy who believed in him when every Austin fan said he was garbage and Russo's the guy who turned him into the Rock. MNW's certainly gave him the vehicle to launch with but don't kid yourself he's a Main Eventer in any era. Vince pushes who he wants to push.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

My unpopular opinions.

Fans need to get over Cena hate and get behind the guy. You're killing the product because WWE is not replacing him. Well not until someone exceeds his popularity and is just as marketable to corporations. We need defined faces and heels not a bunch of guys who get the same reaction regardless to positioning.

WWE needs some tall guys who can't wrestle. Wrestling is like a basketball team you need all positions and right now we just got a bunch of shooting guards on the floor.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> My unpopular opinions.
> 
> *Fans need to get over Cena hate and get behind the guy.* You're killing the product because WWE is not replacing him. Well not until someone exceeds his popularity and is just as marketable to corporations. We need defined faces and heels not a bunch of guys who get the same reaction regardless to positioning.
> 
> WWE needs some tall guys who can't wrestle. Wrestling is like a basketball team you need all positions and right now we just got a bunch of shooting guards on the floor.


As if that'll ever happen.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Eulonzo said:


> As if that'll ever happen.


It will when he turns heel. Just shows you how dumb wrestling fans can be. He's not kid friendly anymore I can cheer him.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio is one of the best heel's of the history.


----------



## Mabus (Oct 9, 2013)

Sex Ferguson said:


> The Rock shouldn't have beaten Punk for the Title... in fact he shouldn't have even come back after WM28


Punk losing twince in a row to the Rock and jobbing to the Streak KILLED his heel gimmick (just look at his teary-eye puppy face on Raw 8/26/13).

Here's how I would have booked it:

Royal Rumble: *The Rock def. CM Punk (c)*
Elimination Chamber: *The Rock defends his title on an Elimination Chamber Match*; Rocky could have worked on at least on hardcore-type match during his last stint.
Wrestlemania: *John Cena def. The Rock (c), and CM Punk on a Triple Threat Match*

OR 

Royal Rumble: *The Rock def. CM Punk (c)*
Elimination Chamber: *The Rock (c) def. John Cena on a No DQ Match*; I really don't care about Cena getting his win back because he won't turn heel anyway, and Punk deserves a bigger rub.
Wrestlemania: *CM Punk def. The Rock (c) with Stone Cold Steve Austin as Special Guest Referee*; this match could have been EXPLOSIVE with the chemistry and history of these three.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Bo Dallas is the best heel in wrestling right now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Sex Ferguson said:


> The Rock shouldn't have beaten Punk for the Title... in fact he shouldn't have even come back after WM28


Your gif signature. :lmao Always loved that.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

The WWE + World Heavyweight title shouldn't be unified and I don't get why so many people want it to happen.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> Fans need to get over Cena hate and get behind the guy. You're killing the product because WWE is not replacing him. Well not until someone exceeds his popularity and is just as marketable to corporations.


Yea get behind guy who bores people to death.
They don't care about fans, so why would we do things to help them, I mean i love WWE, but there are other wrestling promotions too.
Fans are not killing product, WWE is killing it by over pushing Cena and with stupid storylines they usually have.
How is someone supposed to be popular as Cena or more, when they don't care about others, It's all about Cena, because they get money from shirt sales and little kids who love their hero.


----------



## BuhLayz (Jan 8, 2013)

CM Punks face character is more stale then Cena.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

I liked Great Khali as a monster heel.


----------



## hello (: (Jul 22, 2010)

Eulonzo said:


> The WWE + World Heavyweight title shouldn't be unified and I don't get why so many people want it to happen.


AMEN!


Bret Hart wasn't _that_ good..


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

Lita's hotter than AJ Lee


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Scholes18 said:


> Chris Benoit didn't have the brain of a 70 year old with alzheimers, he was just a fucked up person.
> 
> Go and try to have a match whilst calling the entire match on the fly and do it at the pace he always did and tell me that a person with the brain of a 70 year old with alzheimer's could do that. Not a chance.


Sorry, but this is a situation where it doesn't matter what your "opinion" is. Chris Benoit had severe brain damage, that's a fact, not an opinion. Doctors who know what the fuck they're actually talking about said he had severe CTE in all four major lobes of his brain. Anybody who has contradicted that even in the slightest has no qualifications to make such an assessment.

The initial quote made about the condition of Benoit's brain was that it resembled that of an 80 year old alzheimers patient. That quote is too often taken out of context by people assuming the doctor meant he actually had alzheimers, when actually he was just making a colourful point that Benoit's brain was pretty scrambled. What Benoit specifically had was CTE, Chronic Traumatic Encephalopathy, Encephalopathy meaning "brain disease", it is almost exclusively found in athletes who put themselves at high risk of regular head injuries such as concussions. People who were known to suffer from CTE are well documented as displaying conditions similar to dementia in which the person can be extremely confused as well as highly aggressive.

CTE is a tricky bugger to diagnose because you can't tell for certain somebody had it until the autopsy like in Benoit's case. Here's the real kicker that makes it tricky to initially identify, people suffering from it are usually fully functional for long periods of time before it finally kicks in with a bloody vengeance. He could be fully competent one day, and then a raging lunatic the next. You've seriously never heard of the concept of an "episode"?

All of the above that I have posted is a fact, not an opinion. People are entitled to an opinion, but it is their duty to educate themselves as much as possible before coming to any conclusions, you have failed yourself and humanity, and may God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## hello (: (Jul 22, 2010)

Regnes said:


> Sorry, but this is a situation where it doesn't matter what your "opinion" is. Chris Benoit had severe brain damage, that's a fact, not an opinion. Doctors who know what the fuck they're actually talking about said he had severe CTE in all four major lobes of his brain. Anybody who has contradicted that even in the slightest has no qualifications to make such an assessment.
> 
> The initial quote made about the condition of Benoit's brain was that it resembled that of an 80 year old alzheimers patient. That quote is too often taken out of context by people assuming the doctor meant he actually had alzheimers, when actually he was just making a colourful point that Benoit's brain was pretty scrambled. What Benoit specifically had was CTE, Chronic Traumatic Encephalopathy, Encephalopathy meaning "brain disease", it is almost exclusively found in athletes who put themselves at high risk of regular head injuries such as concussions. People who were known to suffer from CTE are well documented as displaying conditions similar to dementia in which the person can be extremely confused as well as highly aggressive.
> 
> ...


POST OF THE YEAR!

:clap


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Big E Langston will win the WWE championship.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Although I am not a fan of him (in fact I am unhappy the man will be returning so soon), I dont mind John Cena's in ring work and dont even think its a problem people make it out to be. I also think the whole 5 moves of doom thing is stupid, John Cena obviously has more than 5 moves, for a brawler types of wrestlers he's way more athletic than most people give him credit for.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

I like Big Show's current run


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

the WWECreative_ish twitter account isn't funny anymmore


----------



## swagger RULES (Oct 22, 2013)

tonsgrams said:


> Big E Langston will win the WWE championship.


That's not an opinion, that's being delusional.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

Stephanie plays the corporate heel better then HHH does.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

WWE has a vendetta against some wrestlers. When Christian wins the world title, you freaking give him a chance, and not bury him to Orton two days later, and How come they decided to turn Christian Heel when he was being cheered louder than Orton in the 2-3 bouts they fought as both faces. 
Zack Ryder another example.
Hell Tyson Kidd steals the show at MITB 2012, got a big pop when he beat Tensai in 10s, never given a push again.
John Morrison was over many times, after feuding with Sheamus, and feuding with Miz , WWE could have easily made a star out of him.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Flash Funk said:


> I dont think so, I mean forget that he was a good wrestler in simple facts the guys a child murderer
> 
> It'd be like Celtic coming out with a tribute for all the great work Jim Torbett did with the youth team.


Naturally and the fact that he was a child murderer will always be there. For that reason I can't ever see him making Hall of fame or anything but when you consider how big a part of the company he was he simple can't be ignored forever. I'm not even saying he's gonna be a vital part but here and there they may bring back his rumble win, couple random title wins and so forth.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I would take Kaitlyn over AJ Lee any day.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Regnes said:


> Sorry, but this is a situation where it doesn't matter what your "opinion" is. Chris Benoit had severe brain damage, that's a fact, not an opinion. Doctors who know what the fuck they're actually talking about said he had severe CTE in all four major lobes of his brain. Anybody who has contradicted that even in the slightest has no qualifications to make such an assessment.
> 
> The initial quote made about the condition of Benoit's brain was that it resembled that of an 80 year old alzheimers patient. That quote is too often taken out of context by people assuming the doctor meant he actually had alzheimers, when actually he was just making a colourful point that Benoit's brain was pretty scrambled. What Benoit specifically had was CTE, Chronic Traumatic Encephalopathy, Encephalopathy meaning "brain disease", it is almost exclusively found in athletes who put themselves at high risk of regular head injuries such as concussions. People who were known to suffer from CTE are well documented as displaying conditions similar to dementia in which the person can be extremely confused as well as highly aggressive.
> 
> ...





CGS said:


> Naturally and the fact that he was a child murderer will always be there. For that reason I can't ever see him making Hall of fame or anything but when you consider how big a part of the company he was he simple can't be ignored forever. I'm not even saying he's gonna be a vital part but here and there they may bring back his rumble win, couple random title wins and so forth.


:clap


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

It seems a lot of people like this guy, so I guess it's unpopular.

Hardcore Holly can suck a fat one. He is trailer trash that didn't deserve to be anywhere near the wrestling industry.

He is a reject of the rejects. Unbelievable waste of talent. It's pissing me off just thinking about his ugly wrinkly chipmunk face.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

John Cena is a better worker than Stone Cold was.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Big Show is the highlight of WWE right now.

Bryan vs. Orton makes me miss John Cena.

Wade Barrett isn't bland and should be a main eventer.

Seth Rollins is by far the least interesting member of The Shield.


----------



## Sliced Bread no2 (Oct 23, 2013)

- I like Randy Orton as a face
- The Undertaker should never have had his "biker" gimmick (actually, I don't know how unpopular this truly is, but people seemed to dig Biker Taker at the time)
- ALSO, Deuce and Domino were one the best tag teams of the 00s and were split up far too early


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

The Big Show isn't big.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Big Show is the highlight of WWE right now.
> 
> Bryan vs. Orton makes me miss John Cena.
> 
> ...


Gotta say i agree, out of the 3


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> *Big Show is the highlight of WWE right now.*


Indeed, Big Show has really thrived in this program


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

DarkSide256 said:


> John Cena is a better worker than Stone Cold was.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Even when he was the ringmaster?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

tonsgrams said:


> Even when he was the ringmaster?


I'm really not too familiar with his Ringmaster days, but I'm referring to the time he was the top draw in WWE, when he was Stone Cold.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

-The Rock was a great wrestler, but he didn't have a long list of 5 star matches.
-John Cena doesn't need to turn heel because he's already the best one in the business.
-Big Show is one of the greatest big man wrestlers of all time.
-The Miz should have never won the WWE championship.
-Dolph Ziggler should be one of the top baby faces in the company.


----------



## JoeZany (May 16, 2013)

DarkSide256 said:


> John Cena is a better worker than Stone Cold was.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Implying Cena has anything on the ring master.


----------



## JoeZany (May 16, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> The Big Show isn't big.


what?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

JoeZany said:


> Implying Cena has anything on the ring master.


See my last thread. Thank you, you are dismissed.

Edit: post not thread 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> The Big Show isn't big.


This isn't an "unpopular opinion", it's factually incorrect.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

I swear I made a thread like this more recent that the first post but whatever.

Dolph Ziggler is not good enough to be near the main event. At the moment anyway


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bray Wyatt's gimmick is over saturated, and Wyatt himself is pretty bad in the ring. 



hbkdxhhh said:


> I swear I made a thread like this more recent that the first post but whatever.
> 
> Dolph Ziggler is not good enough to be near the main event. At the moment anyway


That is not an unpopular opinion.


----------



## ryaneden21 (Dec 12, 2012)

that the current era of Wrestling isn't as bad as "fans" say it is.


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> The Big Show isn't big.


Yes The big show isnt as big as he was before. He has slimmed down a lot I think. He's not as heavy as Andre the giant.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ring wise ,Del Rio is the best mexican wrestler the wwe has ever had


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

-Hardcore Holly is a piece of shit as a human being, wrestler, and a fellow American.
-I don't want to see Jake the Snake return to Royal Rumble. He will probably have a heart attack and die.
-DDP could have had as good a career as Chris Jericho if he started earlier.
-Big Show is better than Kane, Undertaker, and Rey Mysterio and and one of the best in-ring performers of all time during his WCW days considering his size.
-I preferred WCW's wrasslin' style of TV vs. WWF's attitude era, up until 1999 when WCW tried to emulate the attitude era
-Rey Mysterio should have never left the Cruiserweight division, just occasionally going into high mid-card profile feuds, tag team matches, and occasionally getting World Title matches
-WWE should look into the porn industry for more divas.... lots of young 18-21 year old teeny weenies looking for work


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> -The Miz should have never won the WWE championship.


I didn't know thats unpopular opinion?


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd bang Vickie Guerrero. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

DarkSide256 said:


> John Cena is a better worker than Stone Cold was.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Of course Cena is the better worker 

Besides the obvious reason of Cena's better health and fitness, Cena is a WORKER for the wwe while Stone Cold was a REBEL.

But there was one period in 1995-1997, Stone Cold work pretty darn hard and was really solid both in-ring and out of the ring. 1998-1999, somewhat on par. Past 2000, Stone cold became slow.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Triple H is better than Shawn Michaels.

He just is.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Rasfene said:


> *Of course Cena is the better worker *
> 
> Besides the obvious reason of Cena's better health and fitness, Cena is a WORKER for the wwe while Stone Cold was a REBEL.
> 
> But there was one period in 1995-1997, Stone Cold work pretty darn hard and was really solid both in-ring and out of the ring. 1998-1999, somewhat on par. Past 2000, Stone cold became slow.


I know this is the 'Unpopular Opinions' thread but this is ludicrous.

Austin from say...1992 up to 1998 (WCW, ECW and WWF) was one of the finest ring workers in the business. He went downhill a bit in 1999 due to wear and tear (he was hardly around in 2000) but in 2001 Austin was THE man.

Not discounting Cena who can be great on his day but Austin was just on another level.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Cena is more of a comparison to Bret TBF.

Works better against big men, appealed to more of a child-friendly demographic, insane reliability in his matches.

Think I wrote something about the comparison once, might try to dig it up.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Randy Orton has been in better form in the storyline than Daniel Bryan since MITB, with the exception of the last RAW


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

The people who hate on Brad Maddox are delusional lunatics.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

i think show vs orton at survivor series will be a great match (if it happens)
damien greendow should be sent back to nxt


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

HBK is a piece of sh*t and not a patch on Bret.
Dean Ambrose is horribly over-rated on here and mic work aside he is very boring.
Big E Langston will be a successful face.
Harper is the best in the Wyatt Family by far.
Sandow should be MUCH MUCH MUCH higher on the card than he currently is.
Drew McIntyre deserves a massive push.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Triple H is nothing more than a B talent who always wrestled A+ talent, His career when it's over will not be considered in the same league as Foley , Taker or Shawn.. and I would put the guys he mentioned like Jericho and Edge above him, they were better wrestlers and far more enjoyable careers who didn't need to backstage politic their way to the top for 17 years now .


----------



## JB1991 (Nov 3, 2013)

Wyatt family is overhyped and overrated and their gimmick is already starting to bore me


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Bob Holly gets waaaay too much hate.


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

etrbaby said:


> Triple H is nothing more than a B talent who always wrestled A+ talent, His career when it's over will not be considered in the same league as Foley , Taker or Shawn.. and I would put the guys he mentioned like Jericho and Edge above him, they were better wrestlers and far more enjoyable careers who didn't need to backstage politic their way to the top for 17 years now .


How is this unpopular when most people agree with you?


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

-Paul Heyman is annoying
-Vickie Guerrero is beyond annoying
-The Wyatts sucks and are boring whenever it's not Bray cutting a promo
-It was a good thing Sandow lost to Cena
-I don't want an Goldberg, Sting or Hogan return


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The Great Gatsby said:


> How is this unpopular when most people agree with you?


Have u seen the number of HHH is one of the GOAT and he's the best heel posts ever since his heel turn since SS?


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

AJ Lee is way to overrated.


----------



## crackers (Sep 5, 2013)

Ambrose - well overrated
Cena - the new Hogan
Heyman - sounds too scripted now
Punk - dull promos, annoying voice
AJ Lee - too skinny


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

None of the current divas are attractive enough. The last to be a knockout was Mickie James.


----------



## Jof (Nov 29, 2012)

etrbaby said:


> Triple H is nothing more than a B talent who always wrestled A+ talent, His career when it's over will not be considered in the same league as Foley , Taker or Shawn.. and I would put the guys he mentioned like Jericho and Edge above him, they were better wrestlers and far more enjoyable careers who didn't need to backstage politic their way to the top for 17 years now .


LOL you could have just said I hate HHH and moved on, honestly.



> His career when it's over will not be considered in the same league as Foley , Taker or Shawn.


Yeah, he won't be in the same league because he will be well above them when he is done with Pro-Wrestling. Trust me on that.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

-Triple H needs to fuck off to Stanford,CT or wherever he lives and become a FULL TIME stay at home dad, and effectively ends his tenure with the WWE in EVERY capacity.

-Bray Wyatt is overrated


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Jof said:


> Yeah, he won't be in the same league because he will be well above them when he is done with Pro-Wrestling. Trust me on that.


I want whatever you're on .


----------



## The Great Gatsby (Oct 12, 2013)

etrbaby said:


> Have u seen the number of HHH is one of the GOAT and he's the best heel posts ever since his heel turn since SS?


They say that because hes been able to get under a lot of peoples skin however they fail to realize its not good heat, its I hate this guy forreal heat. HHH having to bury guys on the mic to get heat is pathetic and only proves hes not that great of a heel 



O Fenômeno said:


> -Triple H needs to fuck off to Stanford,CT or wherever he lives and become a FULL TIME stay at home dad, and effectively ends his tenure with the WWE in EVERY capacity.


Tons of wrestlers have said HHH never thought they had "it" to be a top guy, my question is who has he ever thought had it? He allowed Orton, Batista, and Shemus to be top guys but none of them got a massive push. He holds down everyone even people he supports


----------



## roz85 (Aug 4, 2011)

More heels should win matches clean, it's too predictable otherwise.


----------



## IceColdConnor (Oct 21, 2013)

Wade Barrett should have been a world champ by now.

They BUTCHERED the Nexus storyline.

Kofi Kingston fucking blows

Aiden English blows too

Dirty Curty Johnny Curtis was and will always be better than the Fandango character, and this is coming from a Fandango fan.

The Big Show might just be the most annoying wrestler on TV. 

Ryback should have never been turned heel, even though when he was a face he was a mini-watered down dull version of Goldberg. Ryback should have became a MONSTER FACE after he clotheslined Cena on RAW.

Ziggler should be champion right now. He deserves his revenge win over Del Rio.

If Cena beat the streak at Wrestlemania against Taker, the only way I wouldn't mind is if he enlisted the help of a heel or won in a heelish manner to beat the streak. If you're going to beat the streak, you need to make it a MASSIVE moment, and Cena turning heel while doing so would be a huge moment.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cena is getting better
hes had the best match out of every raw & sd shows since hiac

Raw/Sandow = Great !
Sd/with Rhodes Brothers vs Real Americans & Sandow = Best 6 Man Tag of the year!
raw/with Rhodes Brothers vs Real Americans & Sandow = good
SD/vs Ryback = Great!
Raw Tonight/vs Real Americans = Good


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Best for Biz storyline sucks dick

Not a fan of CM Punk/Daniel Bryan randomly teaming

John Cena is not elevating the World Title, its little more than another set piece, like his tacky products he wears

Triple H losing WWE.com polls no matter the topic is well deserved


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

O Fenômeno said:


> -Bray Wyatt is overrated


:clap


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

Wrestling fans who try to give everything a "technical name" drive me nuts. It's an absolute waste of time for a fake sport made up of show moves.

"Three quarter facelock jawbreaker" is so stupid. It's a stunner. It's a fictional move. It's like watching star wars and when a friend brings up the force choke going "It's actually a telepathic carotid artery restriction."

It's even MORE hilarious when they get it totally wrong. It kills me that the Ura-nage has become the pro wrestling name for any rock bottom type move, despite the actual ura-nage not looking anything like that.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Well I like HHH and think he's one of the greatest heels ever and think most of his haters and nay-sayers are all too sensitive to HHH heel tactics.

One of the best ever on the mic too. Never heard the guy fumble on the mic.

And he'll defnitely go down as a bigger hall of famer than Mick Foley and Y2J, but maybe not HBK and Taker.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't enjoy Paul Heyman. 

:draper2




hardysno1fan said:


> *None of the current divas are attractive enough.* The last to be a knockout was Mickie James.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Raw_was_War said:


> I don't enjoy Paul Heyman.


When he says "Ladies and Gentlemen", its like nails across a chalkboard for me.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

Heyman's getting borderline with me. I like him, but his "each and every one of you" is becoming a tired crutch.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

checkcola said:


> When he says "Ladies and Gentlemen", its like nails across a chalkboard for me.


I just don't understand why people jizz for him so much. Even in his Smackdown days (2003-2004) when I was a kid I didn't like him.


----------



## BrokenSkullRanch (Oct 28, 2013)

Miz is awesome

Ryback has huge potential

vince and king > jr and king (though still good, especially compared to current)


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ryback is not that bad on the mic.

Curtis Axel has more charisma than given credit for.

Alberto Del Rio is deservingly a top of the card talent.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

-Chris Jericho has been boring for almost a decade now.

-Cena outperformed the Rock in every single way during their feud.

-Ziggler is not main event material.

-AJ Lee is not even a little bit hot.

-Bret Hart (my favorite wrestler when I was a kid, btw) is overrated. And the Montreal Screwjob would never have been such a big deal if Bret weren't such a childish brat.

-Edge became hella boring the moment E&C broke up and never recovered.

-Both Hardys SUCK

-Brodus Clay has potential to be a big star once this gimmick ends.

-AJ Stiles looks like a dufus, has a terrible finisher and a terrible name for his finisher.

-Vince Russo is not bad for wrestling.

-Barry Horowitz for WWE Hall of Fame!!!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Shawn Michaels wasn't THAT great of a "wrestler" .

I have no problem at ALL with what Flair did in TNA, It didn't upset one bit " he came out of retirement" 

Jeff Hardy is an underrated " wrestler"

Mickie James should go down as one of the top 5 greatest female wrestlers of all times 

CM Punk and Daniel Bryan can draw better than anyone not named Cena now  

Edge is better than both Orton and Triple H in every departement from wrestling skills( and this one is by FAR, watch 3 Edge matches from 2002 and you'll see those two don't even come close) to mic skills to charisma .

Oh and here's one : The Attitude relied too much on shocking the people, doing stunts, and TOOOO MUCHHHH PROMOS in an episode of raw, basically this era had very little "wrestling" compared to any other







Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

Vince Russo was a superb on-screen heel in 2000

Zeb Coulter is the best manager in wrestling right now

Big E Langston should turn heel and form a tag team with Ryback

Los Matadores is boring

Eric Bischoff and Scott Steiner could both still do manager/heel jobs in WWE

Randy Orton's current walk-on music is bloody awful

Daniel Bryan is too much of a spot monkey

Paul Heyman lives another life as a professional darts player


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

With the IWC creaming for what he did after the Smackdown tapings, I'm here to bring you down off that particular high and tell you that William Regal is fucking overrated. I don't get the uber man-love the IWC has for him. Hate the way he bumps, can't stand his "arsenal" of a billion kicks, knees and forearms, and the guy's physique is almost Flair-like embarrassing.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

HankHill_85 said:


> With the IWC creaming for what he did after the Smackdown tapings, I'm here to bring you down off that particular high and tell you that William Regal is fucking overrated. I don't get the uber man-love the IWC has for him. Hate the way he bumps, can't stand his "arsenal" of a billion kicks, knees and forearms, and the guy's physique is almost Flair-like embarrassing.


You're here to tell me? Why thank you......but no


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Thekweewee said:


> Zeb Coulter is the best manager in wrestling right now


Unlike Heyman, Zeb doesn't bore me. Remember when Zeb was giving a speech at MitB on "immigrants taking over cities"? He said, "When Betsy Ross was designing the U.S flag, maybe instead of stars and stripes she should have sewn on a taco and burrito!". :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao That entertained more than anything Heyman has done all year.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

SandyRavage said:


> You're here to tell me? Why thank you.


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

Raw_was_War said:


> Unlike Heyman, Zeb doesn't bore me. Remember when Zeb was giving a speech at MitB on "immigrants taking over cities"? He said, "When Betsy Ross was designing the U.S flag, maybe instead of stars and stripes she should have sewn on a taco and burrito!". :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao That entertained more than anything Heyman has done all year.


Yeah, Heyman's had his moments but he's way too reliant on set catchphrases.

Zeb has single-handedly carried the 'all americans' gimmick and some of his improvisation has been hilarious.


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

I think that CM punk is severely over-rated on the mic and that Cena is better on the mic than him.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Remove Big Show from the WWE for eternity. Can't stand the guy. Just remove him forever. PLEASE


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

(Stuff about Current WWE)
- I haven't been a fan of CM Punk since the SES days
- Daniel Bryan is boring as hell in his current role
- Randy Orton is the best all-around (in-ring)wrestler in WWE today
- ADR is a great character, but stuck with horrible storylines
- Dolph Ziggler sucks
- Cena is a better all around performer than CM Punk
- John Cena is what is best for business
- John Cena haters are stupid, not because they don't like Cena but because they are the main reason why he's still on top
- I don't want to see a CM Punk vs. Steve Austin match at all
- Triple H gets waaaaaay too much unjustified hate
- IWC smarks are very hypocritical
- The current crop of wrestlers outside of a hand-full suck, because they have generic personalities and average in the ring
- I like the "Superman" gimmicks that baby-face wrestler have, the masses don't want to cheer for someone who is vulnerable all the time
- Cena will probably be considered the GOAT by the time his career ends(although I wouldn't agree)

About wrestling in general:

- TNA in general is a more enjoyable product than WWE atm
- The AE and sometimes the RAE is played out
- Hulk Hogan is by far the biggest "wrestling star" of all-time
- Triple H is UNDERRATED in the IWC, easily a top 10 star of the modern era. Especially if you consider Bret, Shawn, Taker top ten GOATs as well. 
- Chris Jericho is a tad overrated
- ECW was a garbage promotion with the majority of the roster being mediocre cast-offs
- WWE pg is fine, they just need better writers
- Trish and Lita are a tad overrated IMO as well
- WrestleMania 27 was a good show
- HHH/Taker WM series > Shawn/Taker series (although both are 5-star classics)
- Punk/Cena series were boring matches


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

^ I can imagine you gettin along just fine with people on this forum.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Barry Horowitz said:


> -Cena outperformed the Rock in every single way during their feud.
> 
> -Ziggler is not main event material. (But he could still get booked strong in the midcard)
> 
> ...


I agree with all of this.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Santino deserves the WHC


----------



## DaleVersion1.0 (May 27, 2013)

I think disturbeds version of austins theme is 10x better than the original


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

TheStig said:


> ^ I can imagine you gettin along just fine with people on this forum.



LOL


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

-Essa Rios is the best highflyer ever in WWE
-None of the current divas are hot 
-And especially not AJ
-CM Punk's promos are very repetitive and boring nowadays.
-Daniel Bryan has been boring during this whole beard era.
-BOTH HARDYS SUCK GODDAMMIT
-Cody Rhodes is one of the best mic workers in WWE
-I don't want any returns at all at Wrestlemania except for Stone Cold.
-I would cringe seeing The Rock, Hogan, Goldberg etc go over the younger talents at Wrestlemania.
-Cena gets way too much hate. After all he is probably the most solid guy they have and have proved it for 11 years now.
-Big Show should have retired years ago.
-Santino Marella isn't even a little bit funny and i cringe and change the channel everytime i see him.
-The Miz is decent.
-I'm like the biggest lucha libre & highflying fan ever but i still don't want the cruiserweight division back since it wouldn't make sense with weightclasses these days.
-Justin Gabriel & Tyson Kidd are probably the most generic highflyers you will ever find and i don't enjoy them. 16 year old kids in mexican indys can do better.
-Los Matadores is one of the most interesting acts today in the WWE.
-Sheamus sucks. So fucking much.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

DaleVersion1.0 said:


> I think disturbeds version of austins theme is 10x better than the original


I can't say it's better but I enjoy it more than his original theme.

Disturbed in general is just :mark:.


----------



## IceColdConnor (Oct 21, 2013)

William Regal is boring for the most part, but good on commentary.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

ThePandagirl20 said:


> (Stuff about Current WWE)
> - I haven't been a fan of CM Punk since the SES days
> - Daniel Bryan is boring as hell in his current role
> - Randy Orton is the best all-around (in-ring)wrestler in WWE today
> ...


Hard to identify where you are trolling here. Well played.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Hard to identify where you are trolling here. Well played.


I am not trolling, those are my actual opinions believe it or not.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Cody Rhodes is overrated.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Luke Harper > Bray Wyatt.


----------



## apineda11 (Aug 21, 2013)

AUSTIN > HOGAN


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

DoradaFan said:


> -Cena gets way too much hate. After all he is probably the most solid guy they have and have proved it for 11 years now.


For some reason now, it goes against IWC policy to hate on John Cena. They say that the Cena haters just use the same old tired arguments. Then, unsurprisingly, Cena goes and does his same old tired routine. 

Therefore, the IWC is now protecting Cena as much as WWE booking. I feared it would come full circle eventually. You all may as well be little Vinny Mac clones! 

Conclusion, IWC really loves Cena.


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

-Bret Hart was great, but ultimately overrated
-The "Montreal Screwjob" was a work
-Degeneration X was the best thing that ever happened to the business, and consequently, Degeneration X was also the worst thing that ever happened to the business
-Vince Russo needs to disappear from the face of the Earth. I don't care how, it just needs to happen.
-TNA needs to go back to the 6 sided ring, and bury Hulk Hogan so he never shows his face again
-John Cena is the best worker keeping professional wrestling going in the entire world today


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

World's Best said:


> For some reason now, it goes against IWC policy to hate on John Cena. They say that the Cena haters just use the same old tired arguments. Then, unsurprisingly, Cena goes and does his same old tired routine.
> 
> Therefore, the IWC is now protecting Cena as much as WWE booking. I feared it would come full circle eventually. You all may as well be little Vinny Mac clones!
> 
> *Conclusion, IWC really loves Cena*.


I have noticed this more and more recently. The people now sticking up for also use his "new" moves as some sort of proof that he is good at what he does. His suplex come neck breaker nearly injured Cesaro badly on Raw because he didn't connect with it, his hurricanerana is beyond words to describe how bad and rigid it looks and his sitting powerbomb is no better. I'm not saying he is terrible but i cannot fathom why he is where he is.

Last point and it doesn't really have anything to do with your point but i'm in full rant mode so i will continue. 

Cena is always saying how much he loves the WWE etc, what alot of BS. he knows full well that when he calls it a day, WWE at the rate it's going will be completely f*cked because they have been too busy all these years maintaining Cena as the guy who is above and beyond anyone else that they have left everyone else in the wildnerness, and they wonder why there is no more stars, STOP FOCUSING AND PUTTING ALL YOUR EFFORTS INTO *ONE* GUY.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Pratchett said:


> -Bret Hart was great, but ultimately overrated
> -*The "Montreal Screwjob" was a work*
> -Degeneration X was the best thing that ever happened to the business, and consequently, Degeneration X was also the worst thing that ever happened to the business
> -Vince Russo needs to disappear from the face of the Earth. I don't care how, it just needs to happen.
> ...


Without question i believe this aswell. I am baffled so many people genuinely believe it. We know Wrestling is staged and pre-determined yet so many people are adamant this was legit.

Repped.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I have noticed this more and more recently. The people now sticking up for also use his "new" moves as some sort of proof that he is good at what he does. His suplex come neck breaker nearly injured Cesaro badly on Raw because he didn't connect with it, his hurricanerana is beyond words to describe how bad and rigid it looks and his sitting powerbomb is no better. I'm not saying he is terrible but i cannot fathom why he is where he is.
> 
> Last point and it doesn't really have anything to do with your point but i'm in full rant mode so i will continue.
> 
> Cena is always saying how much he loves the WWE etc, what alot of BS. he knows full well that when he calls it a day, WWE at the rate it's going will be completely f*cked because they have been too busy all these years maintaining Cena as the guy who is above and beyond anyone else that they have left everyone else in the wildnerness, and they wonder why there is no more stars, STOP FOCUSING AND PUTTING ALL YOUR EFFORTS INTO *ONE* GUY.


Bullshit, the WWE will be fine without Cena. The WWE name sells, not Cena. It's quite clear Cena does love the WWE considering how he has been a workhorse for the company for years. Is it his fault that Vince insists on keeping Cena strong? Vince loves having a babyface champ ala Hogan and someone that sells a lot of merchandise. Cena does his part to put guys over anyway. He put over Punk, he put over Bryan at Summerslam. How the WWE booked them after that is not Cena's fault.



apineda11 said:


> AUSTIN > HOGAN


Not unpopular.


----------



## TheStig (Jan 3, 2012)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I have noticed this more and more recently. The people now sticking up for also use his "new" moves as some sort of proof that he is good at what he does. His suplex come neck breaker nearly injured Cesaro badly on Raw because he didn't connect with it, his hurricanerana is beyond words to describe how bad and rigid it looks and his sitting powerbomb is no better. I'm not saying he is terrible but i cannot fathom why he is where he is.
> 
> Last point and it doesn't really have anything to do with your point but i'm in full rant mode so i will continue.
> 
> Cena is always saying how much he loves the WWE etc, what alot of BS. he knows full well that when he calls it a day, WWE at the rate it's going will be completely f*cked because they have been too busy all these years maintaining Cena as the guy who is above and beyond anyone else that they have left everyone else in the wildnerness, and they wonder why there is no more stars, STOP FOCUSING AND PUTTING ALL YOUR EFFORTS INTO *ONE* GUY.


Did you miss the forums when cena was gone? Christmas had come early this year. The people defending him now has always done it and it's just that the people has gotten sick to even complain about cena beacuse it doesn't change anything. The "haters" doesn't care anymore as they either left or are indifferent now. Regarding his new moves, it's fine but maybe little to late and im not rly gonna speak about the execution for most of the new moves


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

- Shawn Michaels is as much of a piece of shit as he was in the 90's today. 

- The Undertaker is gut wrenchingly boring. 

- CM Punk & Daniel Bryan should not be anywhere near the main event scene. 

- HHH's run from 2002-2004 was extremely entertaining. Especially compared to anything they have produced since. 

- The Rock is solely responsible for the past two Wrestlemanias not tanking. 

- Austin knows for a fact he will never wrestle again but works the fans to stay relevant.


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

-John Cena is the reason you guys tune in every week.


----------



## Mr. Fister (Nov 13, 2013)

XShadowYassoofX said:


> -John Cena is the reason you guys tune in every week.


:ti

Thats not an unipolar opinion, thats called schizophrenia. :brock


----------



## Segageeknavarre (Jun 28, 2011)

curtis axel can be a main eventer


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Internet pron killed the divas division.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Regardless of the legal issues, Swagger should have won the WHC at Wrestlemania. Having Del Rio as champ for nearly a year was painful and, had the WWE gone through with Swagger's push, the title picture for the WHC would have been more interesting and have more relevance.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> he knows full well that when he calls it a day, WWE at the rate it's going will be completely f*cked


Ridiculous. WWE makes money hand over fist and has their hands in nearly every aspect of the marketplace. Whether their WWE Network succeeds or fails they will continue to generate millions for their TV product. If the network succeeds it could become multiple hundreds of millions for TV alone. Even if it fails RAW will get over $100 million contract from a TV network just judging by the current going rate for less popular live programming.

Also, remember this isn't some little family CT business anymore. I's publicly traded company that goes for over $13 a share. Cena could retire right now and while yes, perhaps the on air product may suffer for a while because of their booking inconsistencies or inability to create new stars, it will make no dent in their financial situation. WWE is a big time corporation now. It's so much more than just wrestling. They will be around for a long time to come.


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

I cant stand HBK.. He's a top 25 wrestler all time makes every match hes in interesting, but man do I hate shawn michaels.

Fuck Bret Hart too, if both were such draws then WWE wouldn't have been in the shape it was in 1995, and anyone who remember 95 will tell you it was THE worst year of all time


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

And anyone with a brain will tell you it takes more than a main event to draw. Also why do people who are not involved in the business like people based on whether they draw? I like who I like and if they draw that is simply a bonus


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I like The Great Khali's title reign in summer 2007.
Edge was suposed to hold the title for a while then, but Kane injured him . The battle royale was made, Khali was fresh out of a feud with JOHN CENA, Kane was never going to win the title, and Batista had just lost 3 times in a row tk Edge .. Khali was a very good choice for a champion.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

neither bryan or punk are must see tv. 

chanting yes doesn't mean the wrestler is getting a great reaction its just really catchy and even works for big show.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Wrestlemania will suck yet again


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Hornswoggle is pretty cool. I actually like Hornswoggle. I think I'm the only person on this forum who likes Hornswoggle. :rodgers


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Tamina is the most attractive diva


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Osize10 said:


> Wrestlemania will suck yet again


How can you say this before a card is even announced?


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Del Rio has been brilliant ever since his debut, and I enjoy his mic work


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm with you on this


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack Swagger is a better wrestler than Kurt Angle ever was (both professional and amateur).


----------



## rjsbx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

*-I always thought Percy Watson could've been a solid mid-card act: he had an ample amount charisma, the "Oh Yeah" thing could've gotten over and he was passable in the ring.

-I have no problem with Michael Cole being the voice of the WWE, and had no problem when took over in 2008 for JR (who was seemingly just going through the motions at that point.) *


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

CGS said:


> How can you say this before a card is even announced?


That's your typical negative-nancy WrestlingForum user for you.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Curtis Axel!!!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

OldSchoolsCool said:


> Curtis Axel!!!


Not really an opinion......


----------



## StonewallBrigade (Sep 3, 2013)

I like Brad Maddox and I get his humor.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm honestly looking forward to the WWE title match between the Big Show and Randy Orton at Survivor Series.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Lesnar vs Cena might be the most overrated match of all times..It was the typical match where Brock beat the shit out of Cena for 95% of the match, and Cena did a couple of big moves and won, it was nothing special at all.. maybe you liked the beating but it still doesn't make it " OMG AWESOME MOTY QUALITY".. IMO it would have been better if they kept it a Lesnar beat down for 25min and Lesnar won, with Cena barely getting offence, would have made a good time for him to take a break .

All these matches were better : HHH/Taker, Daniel/Sheamus 2/3 falls, All the Punk/Bryan matches, Punk/Cena, RAW MITB,Shield vs Kane/Bryan/Ryback..


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

CM Punk has really bad taste in music


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

2013 Raw > 2012 Raw.

Then again...


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Macho Man is the best human ever


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Total Divas is entertaining.


----------



## Brouge Kick (Oct 28, 2013)

I think Daniel Byran is average in the ring.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Bray Wyatt is terrible on the mic


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Thunder Cunt said:


> Bray Wyatt is terrible on the mic


I wouldn't say he's terrible on the mic. I think he's one of the few characters in the WWE that actually sounds convincing as a characters. It's refreshing to hear someone who doesn't sound like they're reading from a script.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Trish and Lita aren't that hot.
Bret Hart is overrated.
Wade Barrett is horrible.
Piper is the greatest heel in the history of wrestling.


----------



## TSE (Jul 7, 2013)

Hardcore Holly is a piece of shit and I don't see why the few people on these forums that enjoy him so much they post his picture everywhere

Randy Orton isn't entertaining and it shows how much is lacking in the WWE that he has won the title so many times... has a great look (no ****), is decently charismatic... just... I dunno, boring in the ring, boring character, and awful on the mic

Rob Van Dam is overrated and I never found him entertaining

WWE is correct in not promoting Chris Benoit ever, the dude killed his wife and kid fuck that guy

McDonald's should do WWE Happy Meal toys

Goldberg seems to be overrated by marks and underrated by smarks

Bret Hart wasn't anything special

hHh is a better wrestler and has had a better career than Shawn Michaels... however, it's time for hHh to never wrestle again.

The Rock is the GOAT along with Hogan and Flair (not SCSA, not Cena, not Undertaker, not Shawn Michaels)

Sting needs to retire... besides his first couple years in TNA his matches have been awful it's embarrassing

Brock Lesnar could have been a GOAT if he stuck in the WWE... the smarks would probably hate him though

2001 WCW is some of the best wrestling i've seen... Scott Steiner and Booker T had one hell of a feud


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

TSE said:


> ...





Spoiler: agreed


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## wwetna789 (Jul 18, 2013)

Test deserved to marry Steph and win WWF title


----------



## TheChosenOne3 (Nov 22, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> HBK is a piece of sh*t and not a patch on Bret.
> Dean Ambrose is horribly over-rated on here and mic work aside he is very boring.
> Big E Langston will be a successful face.
> Harper is the best in the Wyatt Family by far.
> ...


i agree 110% with all of this :clap :clap :clap


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

The Miz isn't THAT bad and most of the hate only comes from the "indies r 2 cool bro" section of the wrestling fans. 

Matt Hardy is better than Jeff Hardy in every department except for doing half ass flips. Just because The Great Sasuke made it look awesome doesn't mean Jeff ever did. Where Sasuke would hit it at great spots, Jeff hit it normally at one. And it was incredibly lame the way he executed it.

Chris Hero is better than Antonio Cesaro. 

Randy Savage should've had the spot Hulk Hogan did. 

Chris Benoit doesn't deserve to be in the Hall Of Fame or mentioned in the WWE and the only ones who beleive so are honestly too narrow minded to see the obvious negative backfire that would be aimmed at the company for such a stupid decision, regardless of whether or not he was a great wrestler.

John Cena isn't that bad at all. He's nothing special and he may be overpushed, but the people who say they hate the actual person are assholes. 

Scratch that, anyone who says they hate any wrestler personally without meeting them or having any idea what they're talking about are the biggest dumb asses ever.

Saying someone should be unemployed or fired and lose their jobs because your neckbearded uneducated self doesn't like them is also quite stupid. 

Okay.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

TSE said:


> Hardcore Holly is a piece of shit and I don't see why the few people on these forums that enjoy him so much they post his picture everywhere
> 
> Randy Orton isn't entertaining and it shows how much is lacking in the WWE that he has won the title so many times... has a great look (no ****), is decently charismatic... just... I dunno, boring in the ring, boring character, and awful on the mic
> 
> ...


:clap
You just read my mind bro. I agree with most of these points, and props for including Flair in that GOAT list. I'd personally include HBK in the GOAT list but that's moot. Rocky arguably is the best ever. HHH or HBK having a better career is debatable, but it's subjective.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

SideburnGuru said:


> Chris Benoit doesn't deserve to be in the Hall Of Fame or mentioned in the WWE and *the only ones who beleive so are honestly too narrow minded* to see the obvious negative backfire that would be aimmed at the company for such a stupid decision, regardless of whether or not he was a great wrestler.


I also think they're just trying to be "cool" and edgy.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TSE said:


> .


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

I've never really been a fan of The Rock and find him overrated.


----------



## SovietWrestler (May 30, 2012)

I think that AJ will be the best Diva of the history. I entertain more with the matches and promos of AJ, that those of Lita or Tris.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

SideburnGuru said:


> *The Miz isn't THAT bad and most of the hate only comes from the "indies r 2 cool bro" section of the wrestling fans.*
> 
> Matt Hardy is better than Jeff Hardy in every department except for doing half ass flips. Just because The Great Sasuke made it look awesome doesn't mean Jeff ever did. Where Sasuke would hit it at great spots, Jeff hit it normally at one. And it was incredibly lame the way he executed it.
> 
> ...


Kinda, but it's well known that Benoit's brain was severely damaged when he did that due to all the headbutts, and combined with the roid rage and steroid abuse, he had a warped sense of reality when he did that, which created a monster. And I haven't seen many say that he should be in the HOF. As for Miz, he just wasn't anywhere near main event material, and coasted ever since main eventing WM, and was turned face and given the figure four for some reason. The indies have NOTHING to do with that, at least with me.

I don't have many, though I really don't understand when people say that Roman Reigns is a good worker when all he's done is punch, kick, stomp, and resthold and has only worked two singles matches so far. That and TNA isn't anywhere near as bad as most say it is, especially when it was MUCH worse three years ago.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

- TNA has been way better than WWE the past 3 years
- Cena is only going to bury the WHC Championship further
- Cena has had only 3 matches in his whole career I have actually enjoyed
- Cena/Punk is way overrated they have never topped their MITB 2011 one
- Punk/Bryan should not main event WM 30 or any PPV
- Half of the mid-card in today's wwe sucks ass and doesn't hold a candle to the mid card from the attitude era
- attitude era is GOAT and will always be
- WM 30 should consist of only the biggest names in the business fuck the current roster
- WM 27 was not that bad of the show 
- Cena did not deserve a rematch against The Rock
- Both the shield and the wyatt family bore me to tears


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I would get ROASTED and tossed aside for sharing this in the actual TDL thread yet, but I thought DDMac and The Dark Andre's debates were hit-and-miss, and weren't actually 'the best debates ever' as they're being praised for. Upon a fourth re-read, I realized they were great if you knew who was writing them. But guaranteed-- GUARANTEED-- if a lesser/unknown debater entered those debates, they'd get squashed. 

Great delivery/passion, but overall those debates were a risk and lesser contestants wouldn't have had a sniff with them. Just my opinion.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Kewf1988 said:


> Kinda, but it's well known that Benoit's brain was severely damaged when he did that due to all the headbutts, and combined with the roid rage and steroid abuse, he had a warped sense of reality when he did that, which created a monster.


Roid rage was pretty much ruled out as having anything to do with it, anything they found in the toxicology report was at a reasonable therapeutic level. There were no conclusive findings to indicate why Benoit did what he did, but given that he was confirmed to have severe CTE in pretty much every part of his brain, and given what is known about the tendencies of people suffering the condition, it's almost certain he was in a state similar to extreme dementia with a high risk to himself and those around him.

The sad thing is, despite all of this evidence, WWE denounces it, they would rather people believe Chris was capable of doing these things in his regular state of mind. Admitting the brain damage is admitting it was mostly their fault for letting him do all his dangerous stunts as well as failing to test him for head trauma. CTE is difficult to diagnose before death, but they should have been able to find some indicator that something was very wrong in the years leading up to his death.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

summer rae is sloppy and too ambitious in the ring


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kane & Taker are shitty wrestlers


----------



## Jake England (Dec 4, 2013)

SovietWrestler said:


> I think that AJ will be the best Diva of the history. I entertain more with the matches and promos of AJ, that those of Lita or Tris.


100% true


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Kane & Taker are shitty wrestlers


:hayden3

You're either a bad troll or you know nothing about wrestling.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Kane & Taker are shitty wrestlers


:rodgers


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Some Shield marks are annoying and worryingly obsessed with its members. I say this as a fan of the Shield, but some of their fans on here...

I'm talking specifically about the same fans posting unfunny Shield fan art, and pawning it off as hilarious, when there is absolutely no comedy to it, and the ones constantly posting their thoughts on every single segment the Shield is part of, making comments like, "Holy shit, Roman was so cute in this segment!", and "Rollins has amazing chemistry with Reigns!", and "Oh Dean-y boy!".


----------



## Subbética2008 (Oct 9, 2012)

-The best worker that WWE has right now is Damien Sandow. 
- Wade Barrett is horrible and IWC has being overrating him since Cena did his work with him.
- Cena is awesome and deserve everything he has earned in the company (titles, angles, everything).
- Punk is one of the greatest, but is totally unwatchable as face.
- Del Rio is one of the greatest workers WWE have put on TV for a long time. It's true he don't connect with the crowd at all, but his faces, ring-work, micro, everything is fine.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

By "best worker", do you mean best wrestler overall, or best in ring worker? 

Because the former is simply opinion, and there's nothing wrong with that, whilst the latter is completely false.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Cole owns JBL on commentary on a weekly basis ATM.

Cody Rhodes is so bland paint watches him dry.

Sheamus (even thought i don't like him) is one of the best in ring performers WWE have.

CM Punks elbow drop is really badly executed about 50% of the time.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

AJ Lee will surpass Trish Stratus and Lita.

Once John Cena retires,he would be more appreciated.

Stone Cold vs Bret Hart>Stone Cold vs The Rock


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Batista is the most overrated WWE superstar of the last 10 years


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Stone Cold vs Bret Hart>Stone Cold vs The Rock


If that's unpopular then id still agree with that.


----------



## Subbética2008 (Oct 9, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> By "best worker", do you mean best wrestler overall, or best in ring worker?
> 
> Because the former is simply opinion, and there's nothing wrong with that, whilst the latter is completely false.


Best wrestler overall


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Santa For WHC said:


> Some Shield marks are annoying and worryingly obsessed with its members. I say this as a fan of the Shield, but some of their fans on here...
> 
> I'm talking specifically about the same fans posting unfunny Shield fan art, and pawning it off as hilarious, when there is absolutely no comedy to it, and the ones constantly posting their thoughts on every single segment the Shield is part of, making comments like, "Holy shit, Roman was so cute in this segment!", and "Rollins has amazing chemistry with Reigns!", and "Oh Dean-y boy!".


Word, it's all over twitter and tumblr as well, now only if that'd bring in high rating and huge merchandises it'd be better . Sometimes (not most time) it gets really out of control, a little annoying.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The ruthless Agression Era wasnt that great. In fact I didnt really like anyone in it. There were so mnay top stars of that era I couldnt get into.,.,

I wasnt a fan of Brock Lesner
I wasnt a fan of Batista 
I never liked John Cena
I was never to fond of Evolution (I said it)

Also on a side note of minor stars I really hated Eugene

The only person I really liked in that era was Randy Orton and that's saying a lot considering I am not as big of a fan as I was of him then.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Shield are kind of boring in the ring. I prefer their personas more than what they actually do. And their whole "Justice" gimmick makes no sense whatsoever and never has.

Aj Lee is only good at selling and her finisher is pretty neat. She looks ridiculous and weak in the ring and all her promos sound like a whiny 12 year old that's mad because she can't sit at the grown up table.

PTP should have taken the titles off of the Shield, not Cody Rhodes and Goldust.

Brock Lesnar is relatively attractive.


----------



## Júnior Ranks (Nov 9, 2013)

I haven't cared for CM Punk ever since he came back after winning the WWE title and "left".
Danial Bryan looks stupid with the beard.
I don't care for Roman Reigns and think that Dean Ambrose should be the break out star of the Shield instead.
Randy Orton has got to be the least charismatic person in the world next to Ben Stein, but his in-ring abilities somewhat make up for that.
AJ Lee is only good at best.
The Wyatts are horribly overrated and have bored me to death since the week after they debuted.
I don't dislike Cena as a person (I say this because it seems like many people here do), only dislike how Vince has been shoving him down our throats.
Lita > Trish Stratus, but I respect both equally.
Drew McIntyre deserves much better than to be stuck in 3MB.
I have no problem with Curtis Axel, I just think that he should have a manager to cover the mic work for him.
Santino Marella needs to come back as Boris Alexiev or at least use his MMA gimmick.
William Regal deserved to be WHC at least once.
Ditto for Wade Barrett.
The Big Show is not a main eventer and I find him to just be annoying these days.

I'm sure there's more, I just can't think of anything else right now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

AJ Lee isn't that good and isn't the savor of the women's division
Total Divas is a piece of crap like most reality shows
2008 was Raw's last consistently good year


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

Cm punk not only is not the goat he is not good enough to be in the wwe! Mic skills and in ring work is one demensional!

Christian had already over achieved, and should retire happy with his accomplishments!

Daniel Bryan is not that fantastic, his biggest strength is setting a fast tempo in main event matches that for theist part o at a slow methodical pace so it excites the fans! His look and mic work is way off the mark!

Shield are not a great faction! They haven't done anything interesting!


----------



## Kid Nickels (Dec 9, 2013)

The G.O.A.T said:


> The Bellas are better on the mic than A.J.



Please tell me you're joking.


----------



## Kid Nickels (Dec 9, 2013)

I think that, part-timer or not, Brock Lesnar should be champion. He's over, he's a proven draw, he's a good worker, and he's the most legit wrestler and true fighter/badass on the roster, not to mention the most respected throughout the sports world.

I also believe that Sheamus, Jack Swagger, and The Miz never should have been champion.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Santa For WHC said:


> Some Shield marks are annoying and worryingly obsessed with its members. I say this as a fan of the Shield, but some of their fans on here...
> 
> I'm talking specifically about the same fans posting unfunny Shield fan art, and pawning it off as hilarious, when there is absolutely no comedy to it, and the ones constantly posting their thoughts on every single segment the Shield is part of, making comments like, "Holy shit, Roman was so cute in this segment!", and "Rollins has amazing chemistry with Reigns!", and "Oh Dean-y boy!".


100% agree, man. :clap

I mean no offense to The Shield marks on here that do post all that, and like I said before, I'm aware that the men users do it with the Divas constantly with the "omg AJ was SO hot in tihs match etc", but it's a bit annoying seeing 99% of that in The Shield thread, hence why I barely go in there now lol.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

jackswaggers said:


> The Shield are kind of boring in the ring. I prefer their personas more than what they actually do. And their whole "Justice" gimmick makes no sense whatsoever and never has.
> 
> Aj Lee is only good at selling and her finisher is pretty neat. She looks ridiculous and weak in the ring and all her promos sound like a whiny 12 year old that's mad because she can't sit at the grown up table.
> 
> ...


:cody2

The Rock is the most overrated wrestler overall in the history of Pro Wrestling.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

AJ Lee is overrated in the ring.


----------



## RealManRegal (Dec 11, 2013)

- Wade Barrett doesn't belong anywhere near the main event scene
- Even though it wasn't what it should have been, I enjoyed watching the whole Invasion angle from start to finish
- I actually enjoyed Austin's heel turn and thought both his creepy heel schtick and his Alliance leader run was some of his best work
- Rock's in-ring work from his original run is underrated, however both his mic work and ring work since his return are borderline embarrassing
- Rock, Lesnar and Batista are to blame for Cena's stranglehold on the top spot (you can't blame Vince for backing the safe, company man after other big names bailed on him once they hit their stride)


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

AJ is the most overrated wrestler of ALL TIME. Didn't want to say it, but after I see some people calling her the greatest diva of all time, I can't resist.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

The Wyatts fucking suck


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

-You don't need to be big or muscular to be a fucking main event. That's retarded.

-In rings psychology is not a quality, it has everything to do with the bookers.

-Bill Golberg was a technical monster, the GOAT powerhouse in the ring just behind Lesnar.

-The IWC is the most valuable part of wrestling fan-base, including WWE. 

More than unpopular opinions, this are unknown truths.


----------



## Kid Nickels (Dec 9, 2013)

AJ Lee is the greatest Diva of the modern era.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

John Cena is one of the G.O.A.T.s

Daniel Bryans ringwork is overrated

CM Punk is a terrible face

Layla is better than AJ in the ring


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

JTG deserves to keep his job.
The Bella's have vastly improved and deserve praise for it.
Renee Young is a horrible commentator.
Alex Riley however, isn't bad.
Bayley is the most interesting diva on nxt.
Alicia Fox has improved tons over the last year and deserves more airtime and praise.
Eva Marie deserves a chance, and doesn't deserve half the hate she gets.
Daniel Bryan needs to be tied down and sheared. He is a visual mess.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't give a flying fuck about CM Punk & AJ dating and people who constantly talk about it are obsessive creeps.

I know they're both extremely popular but ffs, some people are just ridiculous.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lilou said:


> JTG deserves to keep his job.
> The Bella's have vastly improved and deserve praise for it.
> *Renee Young is a horrible commentator.*
> Alex Riley however, isn't bad.
> ...


I wouldn't say she's horrible, but she doesn't add much at all to the NXT commentary. She spends more time responding to Regal's little compliments & "flirting".


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I don't give a flying fuck about CM Punk & AJ dating and people who constantly talk about it are obsessive creeps.
> 
> I know they're both extremely popular but ffs, some people are just ridiculous.


Exactly.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I don't give a flying fuck about CM Punk & AJ dating and people who constantly talk about it are obsessive creeps.
> 
> I know they're both extremely popular but ffs, some people are just ridiculous.


Agreed.

There was a ton of fangirling on tumblr because a video of the two of them bowling was released, and in about two seconds of it, they held hands. Literally tons of gifs were made.


----------



## Júnior Ranks (Nov 9, 2013)

Soulrollins said:


> -You don't need to be big or muscular to be a fucking main event. That's retarded.
> 
> -The IWC is the most valuable part of wrestling fan-base, including WWE.





Eulonzo said:


> I don't give a flying fuck about CM Punk & AJ dating and people who constantly talk about it are obsessive creeps.
> 
> I know they're both extremely popular but ffs, some people are just ridiculous.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Lilou said:


> Agreed.
> 
> There was a ton of fangirling on tumblr because a video of the two of them bowling was released, and in about two seconds of it, they held hands. Literally tons of gifs were made.


I know, right? fpalm I just cringe like crazy over these fangirls on Tumblr.

If some photo of them just walking a-far outside of an arena, they'd pee their pants over that as well.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't think there's any problem with finding a Superstar or Diva attractive, at all or appreciating that they're attractive.

However, when that's the ONLY reason you like a particular talent and you let your infatuation with them shroud your judgment of their actual talent/abilities and especially in comparison to other talent, is when it becomes a problem.

I see this as an issue with the bandwagon Shield fangirls (I have a tumblr and wow they are horrible and annoying) and some AJ Lee fanboys. 

Trust me, I find Swagger really attractive, but I'm not going to be an idiot and act like he's an amazing mic worker when he obviously isn't.


----------



## Kid Nickels (Dec 9, 2013)

Shawn Michaels is the biggest douche in the history of the business


----------



## IveGotTheKi (Dec 19, 2013)

-Sean Michaels is an absolute knob of a person but one of the GOAT in the ring. Same goes for Bret Hart. 
-I really couldn't care what goes in Japan.
-Swagger V Del Rio at WM was a fantastic match. 
-This year had been fantastic for PPV's up until Night of Champions. 
-The WHC triple threat at WM22 has to be in the 10 greatest Mania matches of all time and WM22 is easily one of the 5 greatest Manias ever.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar sounds like Sable when he speaks
that Paul Heyman promo on raw deserves "BORING" chants


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

^ Yup. Heyman's promo on RAW was boring and went on for too long.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Eulonzo said:


> I know, right? fpalm I just cringe like crazy over these fangirls on Tumblr.
> 
> If some photo of them just walking a-far outside of an arena, they'd pee their pants over that as well.


I don't like people reblogging stuff about AJ & Punk on tumblr either. It threatens my ship.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

- The main reason Darren Young is still around, is because it'd be bad publicity if they released him.

- Low-Ki had better wrestling ability than most on the WWE roster, and should have held one of the championships.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Alex Riley isn't in the main event because Cena fears him.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is very overrated.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

QWERTYOP said:


> Alex Riley isn't in the main event because Cena fears him.


I thought he wasn't in the main event because he was dangerous and sandbagged/botched too often? I don't know, tbh, I didn't pay enough attention to him to really care.


----------



## Spittekauga (Jul 21, 2013)

Swagger and Cesaro is the best tag-team in the company and should be treated as such.

I miss bra and panties-matches.

I could suspend my disbelief that the skinny-fat CM Punk could nearly beat Brock Lesnar at Summerslam with just out-wrestle/brawl him.

I can't take Daniel Bryan seriously, he's being made to look like a weak kid with long hair and bear.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Shield are all horrible in the ring, imho, save for Rollins but it seems like they butchered his moveset. Ambrose is too slow, oversells to the point of it looking goofy/cartoonish, and perhaps it is due to the fact he just hasn't adjusted out of the independent style of wrestling, and Roman Reigns is slow, not intimidating one bit, bad on the mic, and doesn't deserve his current push. 

A Lesnar vs Swagger feud would be amazing and would especially be interesting to see the promos of Colter and Heyman. Both are superb and big guys, but also quick and great amateur wrestles. It's a main event match if I ever did hear of one.

Aj Lee is a horrible heel. She should be face, because as a heel she just comes off as a whiny child.

Fandango should have the IC title right now, because as much as I love Big E, he was still intended to have it.

Themed RAWs wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't used as almost always an excuse to make mid and lower card heels look like idiots.

I'm sick of the wrestlers always being in ring gear during promos. Why doesn't the WWE let them do interviews/promos in like sweatpants and hoodies? It's more of a pet peeve than an unpopular opinion.

Brock Lesnar is not a bad mic worker, but his voice doesn't match his gimmick.

WWE could benefit in the PG Era by having a gay/lesbian couple.


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

Rock and Cena BOTH were equally responsible for 3million buys for wm's.

And db is hard to be taken as a serious main-eventer.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Swagger sucks.







kidding @ jackswaggers 

Anyways, here's a very unpopular opinion.

I hope the current Daniel Bryan angle doesn't end abruptly just to salvage Daniel Bryan's momentum. I seriously doubt this is going to be a long term thing. In the mean time, I want to see Daniel Bryan struggle. Not random beatdown followed by "YES!" the next week.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Krinkles said:


> Swagger sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I would say "Swagger sucks" would be a pretty popular opinion.

I agree with you on the Daniel Bryan angle. I hope they don't pull the plug on it because it could develop into an incredible storyline...there's so many different ways they could go with it. I prefer face Daniel Bryan with his obnoxious YES/NO chants, but I'd never want the WWE to pass up a possibly good story angle.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't stand Ric Flair and never have. I think he's the most overrated wrestler, mic worker, and entertainer of all time bar none. I could never seriously rate him higher than even Jeff Jarrett on an all time list, let alone some of the wrestlers people on here rate him ahead of. All my friends feel the exact same way, yet there are obviously many many people that feel quite differently than I do.

I've never found HBK to have much of an engaging offense which totally takes me out of his matches. His selling is and always has been incredible but, just like Ziggler, his offense is so blah that it prevents me from ever marking for him.

I don't know if this next one is unpopular but I find Del Rio's character/personality so damn boring that I can't even watch one of his matches no matter who he's facing or how "amazing" it apparently is/was.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Also; don't know if this is unpopular but:

- CM Punk is an incredible douche.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

CM Punk is one of the most Overrated superstars in WWE history and has always been a "MidCard" superstar at best.


WWE would make MORE money with a heel John Cena and another superstar being the top face.


Either Daniel Bryan or Roman Reigns will be the face of the company in the next 5-10 years.


Shawn Michaels is the best wrestler EVER. (even though this shouldnt be unpopular because its a FACT)


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Triple H is not where is today because of Stephanie McMahon.* He was down with Vince in the 90's so Vince saw something in him. He doesn't intentionally "bury" guys, he just doesn't think every IWC favorite is main-event material. It's not his fault that the company values his unpopular opinions.

*I love Colt Cabana.* I think anyone who believes he can't be serious or compelling should watch his 7 Seven Levels of Hate with Adam Pearce. Even if though NWA botched it and shut it down, Cabana-Pearce prestige back to the NWA even if it was only for a brief period. He proved he isn't just a shuck and jive wrest;er with his blood feud with Homicide where he's strangled with a metal coat hanger, given numerous chair shots, having Drāno poured down his throat, piledriven off the ring apron through a table, and gets his head crushed between a ladder. His 2 out of 3 Falls match with Bryan Danielson was great in my opinion. He definitely served his purpose playing the third wheel in the awesome Generico-Steen feud. He wrestles the "British style" better than some British wrestlers! Cabana's versatile. He also looks like Matt LeBlanc (Joey from "Friends").

















*They could be like cousins.*


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

I would place Shawn Michaels ahead of Undertaker in an all time GOAT list.

Not every loss and verbal duel with HHH is a burial.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Eddie Guerrero wasn't funny he was corny


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Ambrose isn't great at anything.

Wyatts aren't scary.

Punk won't beat half of Vince's logistics truck drivers in a real fight.

Bryan only got over because of his chant.

Ziggler is the most overrated 240 and above wrestler in Pro wrestling history.

HBK was never the guy you'd revolve your company around.

Bret was bad ass on the mic. And he was the better than HBK than at their peak.

Wrestling match between 2 chain wrestlers is BORING.

97-98 Kane was the most bad ass wrestling character ever. More so than SCSA. (Even though I'm huge Austin mark).

Also didn't think Eddie was hilarious.

2nd half of 2004 till 1st half 2005 were completely forgettable.

WCW, ECW, Power Rangers >>>>>>>>> 97 WWF

Cena has been the best wrestler in the past 7-8 years.

Thuganomics Cena before face turn was the best character in the RA.

Batista only got over because he wasn't white.

I think Austin did reallt believed that Lance Storm was boring.

Nexus Wade Barrett was the best heel of the PG era.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

The Undertaker should have retired at least 5 years ago.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Randy Orton and Ryback don't suck. Cena's wrestling since his return from injury has been fantastic.


----------



## JDrew8 (Jan 5, 2014)

-Cena vs Punk MITB 2011 wasn't that good match wise.
-I think smarks should be respected more.
-The "IWC" isn't made up of mindless Cena haters and Ziggler marks. It is made up of people with different opinions.
-Most Cena fans make invalid points whenever they try to say Cena is a good wrestler.
-Cena has more than 5 moves.
-Not everybody who hates Cena is a blind hater
-The main reason people hate the IWC is because they see threads that go against their opinion.
-Smarks aren't know-it-alls who bash whatever the WWE does nowadays, they are wrestling fans who happen to know more and are more passionate about wrestling than casual fans.
-Cena doesn't deserve to face Taker in a streak match.
-Thuganomics Cena is wildly overrated.
-Cena turning heel won't change the fact that Cena sucks.
-I don't dislike Cena because he is stale, I dislike him because he doesn't deserve to be the face of the WWE. Plus, he is still not a good wrestler.


----------



## SmarkBusters (Dec 2, 2013)

Cameron and Naomi are disgusting.

Ryback rules.


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

Sting is incredibly overrated and rather dull. Much like Bret Hart.


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

Shawn Michaels is a piece of shit, no matter how you cut it.
Bruno Sammartino is the greatest WWE champion of all-time, and it's not close.
Wrestling during the 80s was better than it is today.
Ryback isn't funny, no matter what he does. He just plain sucks.
I'd mark out to see Warrior and Goldberg at WMXXX, but not Hogan or Rock.
Batista is garbage.
Bob Backlund was better than anyone on the current roster.
AJ is one of the Top 3 Divas ever, along with Torrie and Maryse.
Nikki Bella, Paige, and Emma are NOT attractive at all.
The Miz, Jack Swagger, Sheamus, and ADR should have never been World champions.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Bret Hart was an all around better than talent Steve Austin or the Rock or the Undertaker.

So is Cena.

Ryback still Rules.

Shawn Michaels has had a greater impact on the WWE than anyone except Hulk Hogan.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't think it could count now but prior to the twitter rants, I thought Ryback was still pretty awesome minus his being buried.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Ryback is still the most hated guy here, no doubt about it.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

I didnt like Bret vs Owen at WM


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> *I love Colt Cabana.* I think anyone who believes he can't be serious or compelling should watch his 7 Seven Levels of Hate with Adam Pearce. Even if though NWA botched it and shut it down, Cabana-Pearce prestige back to the NWA even if it was only for a brief period. He proved he isn't just a shuck and jive wrest;er with his blood feud with Homicide where he's strangled with a metal coat hanger, given numerous chair shots, having Drāno poured down his throat, piledriven off the ring apron through a table, and gets his head crushed between a ladder. His 2 out of 3 Falls match with Bryan Danielson was great in my opinion. He definitely served his purpose playing the third wheel in the awesome Generico-Steen feud. He wrestles the "British style" better than some British wrestlers! Cabana's versatile. He also looks like Matt LeBlanc (Joey from "Friends").[/B]


This is an unpopular opinion?

I don't think I have many unpopular opinions regarding wrestling. Maybe one about Fandango. I think he should be either a creepy heel or a babyface and be pushed to the IC title level or even further.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Main Event picture on Raw and Smackdown throughout 2003 was mediocre for almost the whole year.

Sheamus winning the 2012 Royal Rumble over Chris Jericho was the right decision.

Summer Rae is nothing special. Majority of the current Diva's Divison on the main roster and NXT are significantly better.

Alicia Fox is misused and really underrated.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Bret Hart was an all around better than talent Steve Austin or the Rock or the Undertaker.
> 
> So is Cena.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with that opinion.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Brock Lesnar has been mediocre and completely forgettable since his return against Cena.

Stone Cold vs CM Punk today would be awful.

Dean Ambrose is not as amazing as people say he is.

Roman Reigns is one of the best workers and sellers on the roster.

CM Punk shames wrestling by calling himself the "Best in The World"


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Triple H's 2000 run is overrated
Austin's 2001 run is underrated
Undertaker wasn't bad in the ring from 1991-1995, he was just handicapped by his character
Shawn vs Jericho is nowhere near the best ladder match
Cena>>>Rock in the ring
Shawn vs Taker HIAC was as good as (If not better than) Bret vs Austin from the same year
Punk vs Brock may possibly be the GOAT SS match


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Bo Dallas looks like a prostitute.

Kaitlyn debuted on the main roster three years ago, she quit before she had really made it, but yet she seems to thinks she has major star power. (Just go then, fatty, there's the door; guess who couldn't care less).

Brock Lesnar was a better face than he is a heel.

Because she comes from a family of rich, manipulative, lying, deceptive flesh peddlers; Linda Mcmahon would actually be a good politician.


----------



## imheretolurk (Jan 7, 2014)

Booker T deserved to be buried by Triple H, i just wish it was worse.


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

The Attitude Era (even though it was entertaining) is so overrated.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The AE caused a lot of collateral damage as evident by constant era/wrestler comparisons and complaining we see today.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Todays product is not that bad.


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

I would be so excited for a Goldberg return.


----------



## babycitagirl (Oct 2, 2012)

A Ricardo Rodriguez pipebomb promo would be best for business. So would Ricardo bringing The Ascension to the main roster, expanding it to include Paige, Raquel Diaz, Brodus Clay, and Drew McIntyre once he leaves 3MB and starts getting in touch with his inner psycho again, and basically getting the band back together. One can only hope.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

Daniel bryan is over, but not as over as sable was.


----------



## Pickle_Juice_Help (Jan 20, 2014)

AJ Lee is not THAT hot... Is she?


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

I was a fan of Mistico's Sin Cara. I feel that the character should have just been done away completely if they were going to just let his contract expire and be rid of him although I suppose it's cool that Hunico is getting another shot.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Today's product is not as good because we are NOT KIDS ANYMORE. If we were then we'd think it was great.


----------



## CrookedSmile (Sep 26, 2013)

I actually somewhat like WWE the way it is right now. 

I don't mind Cena, but they definitely need to stop shoving him down our throats so much. I get it that the man is loved by millions, but seriously is there a wrestlemania he hasn't main evented?


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Both CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are too small/not muscular enough to be WWE/WHC.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

I really like Alberto Del Rio


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

gothmog 3rd said:


> Both CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are too small/not muscular enough to be WWE/WHC.


I wouldn't say that's unpopular. I just think it's retarded.

Each to their own but would i rather watch D-Bry vs CM Punk for the WWE/WHC over Big Show vs Henry, or Lesnar vs Ryback or Big E vs Batista.

I know what i'd choose every day of the week......

THE BIG GUUUUUUUUUUUUUY (nah just trolling)


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Today's product is not as good because we are NOT KIDS ANYMORE. If we were then we'd think it was great.


I know it was different in the Attitude Era, but I hate it when people say that it was much better when they were kids during the AE.

First of all, you guys were kids, so of course you were automatically going to like it, like kids today. Second, adults probably thought you were as retarded back then as you guys think kids are today who cheer for Cena.

Just sayin'. I'm going to get hate for this.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

I think the roster was objectively better in the AE though. Athletically and charismatically superior.


----------



## HBK65 (Apr 7, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dolph Ziggler is NOT world championship material. In fact, he's not even WWE material, period.


I don't understand, I thought this was an unpopular opinion thread...


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Cm Punk is now maybe the 5th most popular guy in the wwe


----------



## Cardiac Kid (Jun 22, 2013)

Michael Cole is great on commentary
Ziggler is good on the mic
Benoit, Jeff Hardy and AJ Styles also get too much criticism for their mic work
AJ Lee is good, but is pretty boring in the ring, and overrated on the mic (Still better than the rest in WWE)
Ryder, JTG and Evan Bourne are considerably better than some of the more active superstars


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't like "Damien Sandow". I acknowledge he is very good on the mic. But I don't like his gimmick. I liked it even less when this so called genius didn't win his cash in.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Bring back Sheamus FUCKERS!!!


----------



## FLU (Feb 22, 2011)

BigEMartin said:


> Cm Punk is now maybe the 5th most popular guy in the wwe


Hmmm, funny.... there was a poll not too long ago on this forum regarding popularity/favorite wrestler in WWE, and he won.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I enjoy today's product a lot.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Daniel Bryan's Yes Chant is what's popular not the man himself.........Roman Reigns is by far the best member of The Shield.......only wrestlers with a certain look should get the chance to be the top guy.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I liked Austin's heel run. a lot. Bionic ******* might actually be my fave entrance theme. 

The company booked Perry Saturn so bad they made him smoke meth. Now that was a shameful burial of a top
In ring talent. 97 Perry Saturn in 2014 WWE would be an IWC god.

Chris Masters should have been retained and given a WHC run.

Triple H's return has been mediocre and actively hurt the company. Same with Brock Lesnar.
I think Batista will be the same way.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

FLU said:


> Hmmm, funny.... there was a poll not too long ago on this forum regarding popularity/favorite wrestler in WWE, and he won.


He said 5th most popular guy on WWE not WF.com


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

I love MITB, I want the IC and US titles to remain separated.


----------



## fivestarsplash (Dec 28, 2013)

ziggler should be pushed to the main event


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

Kevin Nash is a good wrestler and puts on realistic entertaining matches
CM Phil was never that good, just has the support of virgins because he is 'alternative'
John Cena is the best all rounder in wrestling today
Daniel Bryan isn't believable as a main eventer 
Cena should end the streak
Ziggler deserves to be jobbed out, he is the epitome of vanilla midget


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Daniel Bryan gets way more ass licking than he deserves. He's a phenomenal wrestler but without the YES/NO chants he's just a more talented version of Cena. Replace "I'm here every week for the fans and do make a wish" with "I used to wrestler in high school gyms and I'm not an entertainer" and there you have it.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Jeff Hardy was a top 20 worker with a shitload of great performances.

John Morrison is a top 15 or 10 all time ring talent btw.

There are only 2 or 3 good Rock promos out there.


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Adrian Neville is not going to make it. ; _ ;


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

- CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are so boring it's not even funny. Sure they're great wrastlers but that doesn't matter if they both have terrible personalities (Bryan's more guilty for this)

- AJ Lee is terrible, and her appeal is geared towards losers which is why she's 'over'.

- Ziggler (maybe not yet) should be the #1 Heel (he reminds me of Jericho)

- Swagger is really underrated, as well as Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Sami Zayn could be the number one face of the company.

Wade Barrett should be released.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Brock Lesnar is the second greatest heel in WWE history.


----------



## ROHFan19 (May 20, 2010)

Brock is a better wrestler than 99% of the current roster.
CM Punk is more boring than Randy Orton.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Mark Henry was a better heel than Randy Orton ever was.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Kurt Angle is the greatest wrestler of all time. He was the prime example of someone who had the perfect package. He was misused during his last day in the WWE.


Krinkles said:


> Mark Henry was a better heel than Randy Orton ever was.


That's unpopular? lol


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't mind Michael Cole on Commentary!

:selfie


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

CM Punk and D Bryan never really earned their cheers.
Road Warriors are overrated and only drew in Japan.
Santino is only really funny if you're European.
Vince was/is a bigger draw than Triple H.
Never found Stephanie attractive.
Shane O'Mac is a cool dude but he wouldn't have made a great chairman/owner of the company.
Benoit was cringe worthy on the mic.
I'd rather build a promotion around Cena than HBK even though I love HBK more.
Making HBK the centerpiece of WWF made Bischoff's job much more easier in the mid 90's.
I'm actually glad Bischoff did what he did to Austin back in the early 90's. Otherwise, we wouldn't have had Stone Cold.
Schiavone > 2005-retirement Jim Ross.
More than half of Rock's fans in the AE were bandwagoners who weren't really wrestling fans.
The regression of WWE's storyline quality started in the RA not in PG era.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Kurt Angle is the greatest wrestler of all time. He was the prime example of someone who had the perfect package. He was misused during his last day in the WWE.
> 
> That's unpopular? lol


In my unpopular opinion, it is.

I don't really see people talk about Mark Henry's heel work outside of his Hall of Pain run. '06-'07 Henry was brutal AF. The most brutal carnage I've ever seen administered by a single wrestler. Add to the fact that he's someone who can articulate his words very well and can convey seriousness and you have someone who's a force to be reckoned with. 

By the looks of things, even people who don't like Orton now wanted him to be a heel at some point. Meanwhile, to them, Henry was just there.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Paige and AJ Lee are incredibly generic women.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Ric Flair is an overrated worker 

The Hart Foundation was a better Heel stable then Evolution


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

-I want Heath Slater to win some title

-HHH is in Top-6 ever

-CM Punk is boring

-JBL is a wrestling god

-Nickelbacks burn it to the ground was good RAW-theme


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

KakeRock said:


> -I want Heath Slater to win some title
> 
> -HHH is in Top-6 ever
> 
> ...


Now that's an unpopular opinion. lol

Across the Nation was their best one IMO.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

CM Punk is boring
Bryan is a good wrestler, but not great.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

- Dean Ambrose should be the top heel
- Cody Rhodes should be a main eventer
- Roman Reigns isn't very good
- Fandango's not actually that bad
- Dean Malenko was massively overrated
- CM Punk isn't a main eventer with his current look
- Daniel Bryan is a master hypnotist
- Maria was Punk's hottest conquer (Sorry AJ fanboys)
- Vincent K. Mcmahon should buy TNA, just to get Bobby Roode in WWE


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Roman Reigns doesn't have any charisma. That's his real problem, not his limited in-ring ability.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> - Vincent K. Mcmahon should buy TNA, just to get Bobby Roode in WWE


Why buy a whole company for one man? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Daniel Bryan isn't going to win the Royal Rumble.

Big E Langston is better than Dean Ambrose in the ring.

CM Punk is currently worse than Orton on the mic.

Undertaker should retire after WM 30

The WWE needs to move on from these past superstars after WM 30 and begin a new era

Rey Mysterio hasn't been good since his WCW days.

Bray Wyatt is currently the best on the mic at this moment in time.


----------



## Rossyross (Sep 5, 2013)

CGS said:


> Why buy a whole company for one man?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


What about Angle, Sting, AJ, Joe, Bully, Jeff, Sabin etc, hell even Abyss?!


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

- ambross's talent is over exaggerated by many
- daniel bryan is a boring talent I can name wrestlers much more entertaining 
- Booker T is an underrated talent


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

^ agreed on the db part.

His marks treat him like he is the greatest wrestler ever to step into the ring.
But i enjoy the likes of tajiri and rey over him AND I DON'T CONSIDER HIM ANYWHERE NEAR THE LEVELS OF ANGLE, BENOIT, HBK, BRET ETC....

And that booker t part is also sooooo true.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I like Fandango, which seems to be an unpopular opinion here.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TomasThunder619 said:


> I like Fandango, which seems to be an unpopular opinion here.


Fandango is decent. Good on the mic, decent in the ring, is somewhat charismatic. 

I like him, though I feel the midcard is the right place for him.


----------



## The Redneck (Jan 4, 2014)

tbp82 said:


> Daniel Bryan's Yes Chant is what's popular not the man himself.........


that was entirely true some months ago but he is over more now thanx to his fued with wyatt but his chant is still more over than him.


----------



## Peahead (Jan 6, 2014)

WTF is The Great Khali doing in WWE....he cant even walk right nevermind wrestle FFS.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

^ Not unpopular


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler fights and wrestles like a Diva

same for Ambrose


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

Daniel Bryan fans expect too much.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

i dont like Daniel Bryan - never have and never will.

i want kane to be the unstoppable monster again.

i dont like the Rock.

i like seamus.

JBL's voice and face annoy me.

I dislike hulk hogan (a great deal)and would prefer if he stayed off tv forever.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

I don't like Daniel Bryan, I don't like Foley and I can't see anything sexy in Brie Bella. :lol


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Raw is pretty much a one man show, Bryan's overness is overpowering pretty much everything. I don't think this is particularly a good thing.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

tonsgrams said:


> Raw is pretty much a one man show, Bryan's overness is overpowering pretty much everything. I don't think this is particularly a good thing.


All they have to do is give him a title run and it will die down.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Daniel Bryan's matches are getting repetitive


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I think that HHH is the most overrated wrestler in all the possibles ways.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

- I thought that the Attitude Era was trash TV and I didn't like anything much outside of Austin vs McMahon and some of Jericho. 

- At the time felt that The Rock was over-rated and even though he was a great mic worker, was never converted into a fan. 

- I didn't like The Rock till I saw his work in Grid Iron Gang and The Game Plan. (Finally developed a deep respect for the guy after his success in Hollywood)

- I never liked Hitman's matches. Thought they were boring. (Only started liking them on re-watches this year). 

- I think the in-ring work this year has been some of the best in WWE's history given the extreme limitations of a PG and health conscious environment. The wrestlers have had to develop new styles and lose a lot of pop-generating moves, but still have done a great job. 

- I think Ryback's tweets are trash, pathetic and annoying.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Some attitude era marks are annoying as fuck, the ones who worship their favorite wrestler and obsess over them, constantly going on about how the wrestler was a big draw. Especially the ones who shit on current talent like Bryan and Punk, and talk about how their favorite was far more talented, and how current talent is atrocious.


----------



## m00se (Jun 2, 2013)

I could not care any less about Paige

Not sure how unpopular this is but never enjoyed Evolution

Jack Swagger could be good if they gave him another go (as a face)

Undertaker needs to retire (I love him but)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

New Age Outlaws aren't good in the ring anymore and they shouldn't be tag team champions


----------



## PaigeTurner (Dec 21, 2013)

Biast said:


> *I don't like Daniel Bryan, I don't like Foley* and I can't see anything sexy in Brie Bella. :lol


These two are my two main ones, except Brie Bella is hot.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Batista coming back is fantastic, Daniel Bryan shouldn't have the belt and Barrett and Sandow are overated and should remain in the midcard.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

I couldn't give less of a shit of what the wrestlers did prior to the WWE. Just because somebody spent 10 years running in a smaller company, doesn't mean I'm going to automatically cheer for them. (I do like Bryan and Punk, but for what they've accomplished in WWE not for anything before).

Punk is entertaining, and I'm a fan of his, but I do find his performances not to be particularly consistent. He seems to only put effort in to story lines that he wants to be apart of. I actually thought that besides the booking, his lack of interest was one of the main problems with his long title run.

I thought Orton vs Cena at the RR was not as shit as the crowd made it out to be. It shouldn't have happened since its been done to death, but the match itself was pretty fun.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

I despise CM Punk. I hope he never appears in WWE again. Whiny little bitch who never deserved anything he got. 

Daniel Bryan is more of a cartoon character than John Cena. 

Dean Ambrose has absolutely no future in the WWE.

Cody Rhodes might be the most bland, boring guy ever.

Part timers such as Rock, Batista, HHH, Jericho, Taker and Brock will always be more valuable to the the product than 200lb IWC darlings.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Dean Ambrose sound absolutely awful on the mic, Bray Whytt is fucking awful in every department.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Some of these are just mental. A cry for help more than anything.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

Former indy workers are not always good and I wish people didn't assume that they were so blindly.

Aj's overacting is bad, even by wrestling standards where overacting is common. She ruins most segments she's in because she tries too hard and takes me out of the moment.

Eva Marie has potential, once people stop looking for reasons to blindly hate her, they'll probably see it too. Young girls love her because of the glamorous image a reality show provides, and she has heel potential. Once her wrestling picks up, she'll be fine, but for now she'd make a good valet.

Renee Young and Alex Riley are the worst things to happen to nxt's commentary in a long, long time. They're both good at other stuff so I don't know why wwe insists on letting them behind the desk.

Alberto Del Rio's problem is not that he can't get a reaction, and more that wwe book him (until recently) against people that nobody cares about, or that he's faced before, so of course nobody reacts. Why would you care about something you've seen before, or yet another big show title challenge? If wwe had treated ADR like a main event champion when he was champion, and booked him in exciting storylines, he'd get better reactions.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is only a B+ player. Dolph Ziggler does not deserve a permanent ME spot, not even with two titles. CM Punks megareign was bullshit. Top 3 in the WWE are Randy Orton, ADR and Sheamus in no particular order.

These are only opinions of course.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Cesaro is still completely boring outside of the ring.

Zayn is pretty good but I don't see him getting higher than the U.S./Intercontinental title.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

The titles need to be de-unified.
CM Punk deserves his WrestleMania main event.
Dolph Ziggler deserves his main event push.
The Rock is total crap.
Randy Orton is as boring as Alberto del Rio and Sheamus.


----------



## corporation2.0 (Aug 13, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is overrated in the ring. He uses too many kicks and dropkicks in his matches, yet seemingly manages to hide the repetition with intensity and "yes" chants. Take them out of his arsenal and his whole offense would consist of generic submission moves.

Randy Orton's offense consists of largely the same formula. Instead of kicks and dropkicks, he utilizes punches and headbutts. His chinlocks that target the head are basically the same as Bryan's submission moves targeting the leg or arm.

Yet Bryan is praised for his in-ring psychology, while Orton is accused of phoning it in. Bryan's submissions are apparently an ingenius tactical strategy to wear down the opponent, while Orton's chinlocks are apparently restholds.

The thing that Orton does better than anyone as a heel is make his opponent look like a million bucks during their offensive bursts. He will sacrifice his own offensive moves to help make his opponent look good.

Counter wrestling is severely underrated, because apparently a wrestler has to utilize 100 offensive moves a match in order to be considered a good wrestler. Yet the art of countering can make a match much more enjoyable, even if it's as simple as Orton countering Bryan's third running dropkick into the corner with a dropkick of his own.

According to a large percentage of the IWC, Orton as World Champion means that he is stealing Bryan's spot. Yet even if Bryan was World Champion, he would need a top heel to wrestle, which would be Orton anyway. If anyone has stolen Bryan's spot, it's Big Show, John Cena and Batista.

There seems to be two school of thoughts on CM Punk leaving. The first is that he is a selfish prick who can't handle not being in the main event. The second is that the WWE is misusing him and he is justified in his actions. In my opinion, the second option is a load of shit. No matter how badly you think you are being booked, you never walk out on your audience, especially this close to WrestleMania. Punk deserves every criticism he gets.


----------



## The Cynical Heel (Jan 12, 2013)

This is unpopular opinions thread not defend your favorite guy thread.


----------



## Aguda (Aug 2, 2013)

corporation2.0 said:


> Daniel Bryan is overrated in the ring. He uses too many kicks and dropkicks in his matches, yet seemingly manages to hide the repetition with intensity and "yes" chants. Take them out of his arsenal and his whole offense would consist of generic submission moves.
> 
> Randy Orton's offense consists of largely the same formula. Instead of kicks and dropkicks, he utilizes punches and headbutts. His chinlocks that target the head are basically the same as Bryan's submission moves targeting the leg or arm.
> 
> ...


I guess that Punk is just tired and injured. Who knows?

And you're right about Big Show and Batista stealing Bryan's spot.

By the way, in my opinion, a good wrestler is a one who uses psychology. But Orton's psychology is mostly boring. Although he can have a good match. He's just a prick.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The Cynical Heel said:


> This is unpopular opinions thread not defend your favorite guy thread.


Right. He only stated that so he can praise Orton :lol


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Seven said:


> Cesaro is still completely boring outside of the ring.
> 
> Zayn is pretty good but I don't see him getting higher than the U.S./*Intercontinental title.*


Thats generous.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Christian hasn't had a good match since his feud with Orton in 2011, is overrated in the ring & on the mic, and has a bad look.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

RybackGuy said:


> The Miz is awesome. He`s wwe title reign was better than cm punks,bryan,and orton(current) reigns combined.
> Daniel bryan belongs only in the mid card.He has no personality,shit on mic.


LMFAO there is unpopular opinions then there is just stupidity.

This is the latter.


----------



## Barry Static (Jul 16, 2010)

People cheering CM Phil are the biggest idiots in sports entertainment. He turned his back on you people.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

The Architect said:


> Thats generous.


Could be.

Vince could take one look at Zayn and make em Fella's mini me.


----------



## Daniel Pereira (Jan 21, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio has the potential to be one of the top heels in WWE history
Ambrose's gimmick and persona is starting to get very cartoon-ish, he will job unfortunately
Langston is one of the best big men in WWE history, total package
Orton should be a upper-midcarder like in 2012
AJ Lee is un-attractive


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Punk has been stale since 2011

I don't mind Orton but his title reign is one of the worst i've ever seen 

HHH hasn't had a great singles match or program since he first tore his quad

2014 Batista is one of the worst characters i've ever had the misfortune of seeing

Cena is one of the best performers in the company 

Christian>Edge (Edge is still awesome though)

Jeff Hardy is a great worker

Kurt Angle is overrated

Bret Hart is the best technical wrestler in WWE history

As cliche as it sounds Rock and Austin are the pinnacle of WWE entertainment


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Bret Hart is the most boring face of the company ever.
John Cena is much more entertaining than Batista
Sheamus is a great overall talent and could be the top guy one day with altering. 
AJ Lee is the best looking diva ever
CM Punk truly was God's gift to professional wrestling.


----------



## christhomas622 (Jan 23, 2014)

1. Big Show is quite good (when used properly) and has been one of the most consistent workers throughout his tenure. 

2. Ryback was/can be great. Dude could have been a legit main eventer or at least a credible upper midcarder if they didn't derail his push. He was fun, he had a catchphrase that got over and in a time now when WWE is low on true characters, he was a nice throwback. 

3. The Shawn-Bret Iron Man match is an overrated snoozefest. I know, it's one of the company's greatest feuds. I get it. *Spoilers* But Iron Man matches need more than one fall...I'm just saying. 

4. Goldberg-Brock wasn't _that_ bad. Painfully awkward? Yes. However, the actual match was fairly solid. The level of disappointment surrounding it was worse than anything else, I think. 

5. Kurt Angle is the greatest talent the E ever had. He could do it all; good on the mic, had a good look (especially when he went bald), had charisma and of course he could go in the ring. Then, to expound on that, he was a great technician, suplex machine, he could brawl and pull a moonsalt out on occasion as well...with a broken freakin' neck!

6. I think Sheamus is good. Yup. Conversely, I think Sandow and Ambrose are extremely average. I don't see the big deal. I got more, but they escape me at the moment.


----------



## I > U (Jan 24, 2014)

Daniel Pereira said:


> Langston is one of the best big men in WWE history, total package





Pacmanboi said:


> AJ Lee is the best looking diva ever
> CM Punk truly was God's gift to professional wrestling.



Sad.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

The Rock's match against Goldberg was the best performance of his career.


----------



## get hogan out (Apr 7, 2011)

Vince was a lot more interesting than Austin in their feud.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The Ruthless Aggression Era had some of the worst WWE stars to date, It was that era that turned me off wrestling, I never really liked Batista and never liked John Cena (Even back then). I prefer the current era to the Ruthless Aggression Era any day, when I say 'current era' I mean 2011 onward. The Era still wasn't bad but I just lost so much interest as I found myself not liking any of the top talent back then, some horrible booking and horrible title reigns *cough*TripleH*cough*

John Cena's most memorable moments are when he wasn't holding the WWE title. All except his US title reign were easily forgettable.

I actually liked Miz's WWE title run and think he deserves at least one more WWE title run, no more than that.

Randy Orton is a great in ring worker when he's not fucking it all up. He doesn't deserve all the hate fans give him.

2012 is still the worst year in WWE history (slightly constricting myself from my first comment I know), I'd take 2 years of 1995 over 2012 anyday and I have been watching since 1991


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Felpent said:


> Shoot. :gun:


I think Dusty Rhodes was just a fat slob who couldn't wrestle

I believe The King, Jerry Lawler was better than Naitch!!

I think Goldust should have gotten the streak at Wrestlemania and not Taker, Taker is a part timer who could care less about the business!

Kane > Taker

Chris Benoit should be in the HOF and was the greatest technician of his era

Bret Hart was and is a pussy


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Already contributed to this thread, but i have more:

- Chris Jericho is the best overall talent the WWF/E have ever had. The guy can do everything
- Damien Sandow is a main eventer waiting to happen
- Emma>>>>>>>>>>Paige
- John Cena is the worst face of any wrestling company ever
- If ROH got a good TV deal they could surpass TNA and pose a legit challenge to WWE. 
- The Streak is boring, it ruins WM knowing that 1 result will be a certainty
- Vince Russo is a better booker than WWE's current creative team


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Kane is fucking awful. Hasn't had a handful of good matches in his entire career and blew a great gimmick, to look like Homer Simpson.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Rock's a c**t. HBK is a bigger one, & Randy Savage is the greatest all round wrestler of all time. Probably get some shit for this.


----------



## YESforBRYAN (Jan 30, 2014)

I think the Undertaker streak is pointless if nobody ends it.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

CM Punk and D Bryan never really earned their cheers.
Road Warriors are overrated and only drew in Japan.
Santino is only really funny if you're European.
Vince was/is a bigger draw than Triple H.
Never found Stephanie attractive.
Shane O'Mac is a cool dude but he wouldn't have made a great chairman/owner of the company.
Benoit was cringe worthy on the mic.
I'd rather build a promotion around Cena than HBK even though I love HBK more.
Making HBK the centerpiece of WWF made Bischoff's job much more easier in the mid 90's.
I'm actually glad Bischoff did what he did to Austin back in the early 90's. Otherwise, we wouldn't have had Stone Cold.
Schiavone > 2005-retirement Jim Ross.
More than half of Rock's fans in the AE were bandwagoners who weren't really wrestling fans.
The regression of WWE's storyline quality started in the RA not in PG era.
Neckbearded indy loving virgins have really ruined the live WWE experience in the past 4 years.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

I always get hate when i say this, so i suppose this could be considered an "Unpopular Opinion"

- "(Insert Wrestler Here) can't wrestle" isn't a valid argument when describing really any wrestler in the "Sports Entertainment Wrestling" business.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

- I don't care what happens or happened in nXt or the indies. Because I always hear, "But u shud c ther indy wurk", when someone says that a wrestler's work currently sucks.


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

i don't get what the big deal is about bray wyatt ? he doesn't seem like a great wrestler or anything and apparently he's great on the mic... iv'e yet to see that, he bores me tbh.

same goes with aj, she's hailed as the savior of the divas division but i don't see what's so amazing about her. she's an average wrestler that gets WAY too much praise, i also don't think she deserved to break the record for the longest reigning divas champ.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I > U said:


> Sad.


Nice let's see some of your opinions then.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

Post-Evolution HHH has sucked. 
The Authority angle should never have been brought back. Vince is GOAT. HHH just sucks at it.
Edge deserved longer WWE Championship reigns. 
Bret Hart overrates himself. 
Every Hulk Hogan match i've seen has been boring.


----------



## Yogalyn (Oct 1, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio is one of the best stars on the roster, Great Mic skills, Great in the ring, just lacks the ability to connect with fans.

I don't like the wyatts. I find bray nothing more than a fat ass, and I cant get husky harris out of my head.
I am a big fan of kofi and r truth


----------



## Samwise Of Course (Feb 6, 2014)

Raw is too long. The brand extension should come back.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Bret Hart wouldn't be a star in today's WWE.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

InTheAirTonight said:


> CM Punk and D Bryan never really earned their cheers.
> Road Warriors are overrated and only drew in Japan.
> Santino is only really funny if you're European.
> *Vince was/is a bigger draw than Triple H.*
> ...


These aren't just opinions.


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

Smarks ruined wrestling.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Yogalyn said:


> Alberto Del Rio is one of the best stars on the roster, *Great Mic skills*, Great in the ring, just lacks the ability to connect with fans.
> 
> I don't like the wyatts. I find bray nothing more than a fat ass, and I cant get husky harris out of my head.
> I am a big fan of kofi and r truth


No.

Although I do agree with you on Wyatt though.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mick Foley is a stuntman not a pro wrestler


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

Another one of mine would have to be that:
I saw nothing special about Bret the Hitman Hart and very rarely have I rooted for him.



BigEMartin said:


> Bret Hart wouldn't be a star in today's WWE.


Well Hey! Got here right before me. lol


----------



## RockFeelsSOLonely (Jan 28, 2014)

There is literally no one on the full time roster today that will be even remembered in 10 years except cena.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Summer Rae looks atrocious.

Way too skinny, no boobies and no butt at all.

I like my women like Rosie Lottalove.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

Sheamus was a good monster heel.


----------



## natlav (Dec 18, 2013)

I dont care for Big E whatsoever. And Dean Ambrose is the best Shield member of the trio imo.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

I actually agree with the opinion that Bret Hart would be nothing special in todays era, and honestly i would add hbk to the list too. What made them unique was they they were the two average sized guys that were launched to the moon because of the steroid trial. All the marks here that love hbk and bret were kids when those guys were main eventers, so nostalgia will cause people to think very highly of hbk and bret.

In the post atttitude era, there have been many guys who can work and cut it on the mic, which would take away from the aura that hbk and bret brought. I hate to say it, but in today's era, both hbk and bret would just be the guys built up to ultimately become cena's dinner to feed off. Thats about it. I could see the rock being a huge draw, but not hbk/bret, thier legacies would take a massive nosedive if they were brought in today.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK and Bret wipe the floor with almost any main eventers that have come since.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

With guys like Ambrose and Seth Rollins on the roster, Punk is replaceable.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Del Rio is one of the best workers in the WWE and I will miss him when he leaves. Michelle McCool is an all time great diva.

I am also fans of (or in most case not a hater of the following guys as most of you bash the following):
-"Bad News" Barrett
-Batista
-Big Show as a midcarder or uppermid card heel
-Drew McIntyre
-Jack Swagger
-John Cena
-Kofi Kingston
-Mike Mizanin (I find his real name way better than his stage name)
-Roman Reigns 
-Ryback
-Sheamus


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Lariatoh! said:


> With guys like Ambrose and Seth Rollins on the roster, Punk is replaceable.


Recent Punk, absolutely


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> HBK and Bret wipe the floor with almost any main eventers that have come since.


Well thats not what hogan generation of fans thought. When i used to watch hbk back in the days, the older people would say, "rocker shawn michaels is the guy replacing hogan, what a fucking joke"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Well thats not what hogan generation of fans thought. When i used to watch hbk back in the days, the older people would say, "rocker shawn michaels is the guy replacing hogan, what a fucking joke"


Apparently, you can't read:

main eventers *that have come since*. Meaning, after the New Generation era. Hogan was way before, you know, with being old as fuck and all. And, boy were all of those "fans" you heard say that (yeah, right) wrong. I think HBK and Bret did pretty well for themselves and kept the company alive when guys like Hogan and the rest fucked it all up due to getting caught with their obnoxious steroid use. Great job, guys!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Despite how much I love the guy, I actually wasn't very impressed by Cm Punk's "pipe bomb" on Johnny Ace (fuck his confusing last name).


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Apparently, you can't read:
> 
> main eventers *that have come since*. Meaning, after the New Generation era. Hogan was way before, you know, with being old as fuck and all. And, boy were all of those "fans" you heard say that (yeah, right) wrong. I think HBK and Bret did pretty well for themselves and kept the company alive when guys like Hogan and the rest fucked it all up due to getting caught with their obnoxious steroid use. Great job, guys!


Dude, if you were one of the guys who loved hbk back in the days, i say good for you. Still doesnt change the fact that hes overrated as fuck. If I want to watch a great match, i can go watch ricky steamboat or cm punk wrestle all day. Y2J delivered great matches, but he had an extra dimension to his character, he was leagues above hbk on the mic. HBK is always going to be overrated because he had his little mini era. In the attitude era, he would have been a y2j. HBK is no threat to take the rock's spot, unless vince wants his revenue to go down the toilet. I find hbk to be overrated, and im sticking with that opinion because he is.

In the attitude era, he would be austin's turkey, in today's era he would be used to feed to john cena. But since he had hit little mini era where he got to be the guy, which lead to business dropping to even lower standards, everyone is going to remember him as a megastar, even though hes not a megastar.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Dude, if you were one of the guys who loved hbk back in the days, i say good for you. Still doesnt change the fact that hes overrated as fuck. If I want to watch a great match, i can go watch ricky steamboat or cm punk wrestle all day. Y2J delivered great matches, but he had an extra dimension to his character, he was leagues above hbk on the mic. HBK is always going to be overrated because he had his little mini era. In the attitude era, he would have been a y2j. HBK is no threat to take the rock's spot, unless vince wants his revenue to go down the toilet. I find hbk to be overrated, and im sticking with that opinion because he is.


??? Way to completely change the topic. No way you're over 15 years old. Moving on.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

I think ive posted this before in here but ehhh.


Jeff Hardy gets too much hate, Is a better wrestler than most give him credit for and if he came back to WWE he would get a bigger pop than most of the current wrestlers could ever dream off.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> ??? Way to completely change the topic. No way you're over 15 years old. Moving on.


Im probably older than you, tell me why does he blow every main eventer off the scene. because he can do moonsaults and sweet chin music, omfg. Ricky Steamboat had better pace, better in ring psychology and superior technical skills. Y2J and CM Punk are easily better mic workers, and they are excellent in ring performers. HBK is the most overrated guy the business has ever had. He's never been a great technical wrestler, but since he could carry big stiffs to good matche, that makes him a god.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Im probably older than you, tell me why does he blow every main eventer off the scene. because he can do moonsaults and sweet chin music, omfg. Ricky Steamboat had better pace, better in ring psychology and superior technical skills. Y2J and CM Punk are easily better mic workers, and they are excellent in ring performers. HBK is the most overrated guy the business has ever had. He's never been a great technical wrestler, but since he could carry big stiffs to good matche, that makes him a god.


I actually agree with you to an extent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Im probably older than you, tell me why does he blow every main eventer off the scene. because he can do moonsaults and sweet chin music, omfg. Ricky Steamboat had better pace, better in ring psychology and superior technical skills. Y2J and CM Punk are easily better mic workers, and they are excellent in ring performers. HBK is the most overrated guy the business has ever had. He's never been a great technical wrestler, but since he could carry big stiffs to good matche, that makes him a god.


I don't owe you any kind of explanation. This is an opinion thread. I gave an opinion, and not even one that is crazy since HBK and Bret are considered greats. If you don't feel that way, that's fine. But you are wrong. And, uh, yeah, carrying "big stiffs to good matches", as you put it, is a quality that does make someone good. And I love Steamboat, but HBK had a much longer, more consistent career then he had. And :lol at the "technical skills." It's not just about technical skills. A lot more to it than that. And no, you're not older than me.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't owe you any kind of explanation. This is an opinion thread. I gave an opinion, and not even one that is crazy since HBK and Bret are considered greats. If you don't feel that way, that's fine. But you are wrong. And, uh, yeah, carrying "big stiffs to good matches", as you put it, is a quality that does make someone good. And I love Steamboat, but HBK had a much longer, more consistent career then he had. And :lol at the "technical skills." * It's not just about technical skills.* A lot more to it than that. And no, you're not older than me.


AMEN!


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't owe you any kind of explanation. This is an opinion thread. I gave an opinion, and not even one that is crazy since HBK and Bret are considered greats. If you don't feel that way, that's fine. But you are wrong. And, uh, yeah, carrying "big stiffs to good matches", as you put it, is a quality that does make someone good. And I love Steamboat, but HBK had a much longer, more consistent career then he had. And :lol at the "technical skills." It's not just about technical skills. A lot more to it than that. And no, you're not older than me.


Im 28, I dont need to be told that im wrong about hbk. He will just be seen as another guy that failed when the ball was given to him. HBK was never that over with the crowd either, like really his pops were average at best and most of his fans were chicks and kids.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Im 28, I dont need to be told that im wrong about hbk. He will just be seen as another guy that failed when the ball was given to him. HBK was never that over with the crowd either, like really his pops were average at best and most of his fans were chicks and kids.


I'll be 31 next month. He will just be seen as another guy? Welp, we don't have to wait for the future, you're already wrong. And who cares who made up his fanbase, even if that was true? Faulty logic to say the least. And the ball was given to him when the nWo was at it's newest and freshest (Spring '96). Hall and Nash had just jumped, Hogan turned a few months later. Considering that and the fact that Bret was gone until November, it wouldn't have mattered who was Champion in that time period. Moving on.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

diego maradona said:


> Still doesnt change the fact that hes overrated as fuck.


Stopped reading right here ...


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I'll be 31 next month. He will just be seen as another guy? Welp, we don't have to wait for the future, you're already wrong. And who cares who made up his fanbase, even if that was true? Faulty logic to say the least. And the ball was given to him when the nWo was at it's newest and freshest (Spring '96). Hall and Nash had just jumped, Hogan turned a few months later. Considering that and the fact that Bret was gone until November, it wouldn't have mattered who was Champion in that time period. Moving on.


Wrong in what, that hes a megastar, um no hes not. Hes a joke of a draw and is even leagues below cena. Doesnt matter what you think, in terms of superstardom john cena surpassed him along time ago. Bret Hart was a bigger star than him, always was. The hogan era fans were right, because hbk never drew a dime. NWO started in july.

You know what found to be funny, that the in your houses in 1997 without hbk outdrew the in your houses with him. Which again, shows hbk was a nonfactor in drawing ability. The in your houses without him did better than the ones with him. Raw ratings in 1997 went up when hbk left, then he returns in late may of 1997 and the ratings go back down, lol.

Fault logic? I dont remember grown men wearing his merchandise, nope it was usually little kids. I dont remember the crowd going apeshit crazy when he won the 1996 roryal rubmle, a mediocre pop at best. I also remember him getting booed out of the building against sid, lol. The fans booed him and cheered sid of all people.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I kinda love watching fellow IWC folks fight. 

I love Steamboat. One of my favorites growing up and probably makes my top 10 ever but his in ring psychology wasn't great. I wouldn't say he was superior to HBK as far as technical skills.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Wrong in what, that hes a megastar, um no hes not. Hes a joke of a draw and is even leagues below cena. Doesnt matter what you think, in terms of superstardom john cena surpassed him along time ago. Bret Hart was a bigger star than him, always was. The hogan era fans were right, because hbk never drew a dime. NWO started in july.
> 
> You know what found to be funny, that the in your houses in 1997 without hbk outdrew the in your houses with him. Which again, shows hbk was a nonfactor in drawing ability. The in your houses without him did better than the ones with him. Raw ratings in 1997 went up when hbk left, then he returns in late may of 1997 and the ratings go back down, lol.


Oh no, the infamous "mega super-duper epic stardom" argument. Never said he was as big of a star as Hogan, Austin, or Rock. So, stop putting words in others mouths to make your argument seem good. Because no one is saying HBK was a star on that level. Corrected.

You know, what's really funny? 1995 was a much worse year than 1996 was and 1996 the roster was much thinner. 1996 all they had was HBK and Taker. 1995 had Bret, Taker, HBK, Razor, and Diesel. Yet, 1995 is still regarded as the worst year in WWF history. And no, the nWo angle started in May, when Hall invaded Nitro and Nash joined a week or two after that and Hall and Nash were being portrayed as "Razor" and "Diesel" legit invading WCW from the WWF. I mean, who wouldn't watch that when the WWF still had garbage men, clowns, Pirates and shit like that running around on their program? If Shawn himself was a wrestling fan back then, he would have been watching WCW, too. That's a booking problem with the WWF for still having in an awful product.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I kinda love watching fellow IWC folks fight.
> 
> I love Steamboat. One of my favorites growing up and probably makes my top 10 ever but his in ring psychology wasn't great. I wouldn't say he was superior to HBK as far as technical skills.


What makes hbk superior in those aspects, lol he isnt. HBK's in-ring worshipping on the forums is getting out of hand. I have watched all of his important matches back in the days, I never understood where people got this impression that hes a god as a worker. What exactly did he do that steamboat cant do? I would love to hear this response, steamboat is the superior worker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I kinda love watching fellow IWC folks fight.
> 
> I love Steamboat. One of my favorites growing up and probably makes my top 10 ever but his in ring psychology wasn't great. I wouldn't say he was superior to HBK as far as technical skills.


But come on, man! TECHNICAL SKILLZ!1


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Oh no, the infamous "mega super-duper epic stardom" argument. Never said he was as big of a star as Hogan, Austin, or Rock. So, stop putting words in others mouths to make your argument seem good. Because no one is saying HBK was a star on that level. Corrected.
> 
> You know, what's really funny? 1995 was a much worse year than 1996 was and 1996 the roster was much thinner. 1996 all they had was HBK and Taker. 1995 had Bret, Taker, HBK, Razor, and Diesel. Yet, 1995 is still regarded as the worst year in WWF history. And no, the nWo angle started in May, when Hall invaded Nitro and Nash joined a week or two after that and Hall and Nash were being portrayed as "Razor" and "Diesel" legit invading WCW from the WWF. I mean, who wouldn't watch that when the WWF still had garbage men, clowns, Pirates and shit like that running around on their program? If Shawn himself was a wrestling fan back then, he would have been watching WCW, too. That's a booking problem with the WWF for still having in an awful product.


1995 was worse than 1996? back that statement up, show me revenue numbers like profits of the company that back this up. From what i remember, the wwf lost 4 million in 1996, ratings fell below 2.0.

WCW was at thier peak from ratings and revenue standpoint from august of 1997 until the end of 1998, that didnt stop wwf in that time frame. In your house beware of bulldog took place before the invasion and it drew a shit buyrate.

The july 1996 in your house draws a .37 buyrate, next years in your house draws a .59, lol a 20% increase. NWO was way bigger in july 97, no contest. HBK just doesnt draw a dime.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

diego maradona said:


> What makes hbk superior in those aspects, lol he isnt. HBK's in-ring worshipping on the forums is getting out of hand. I have watched all of his important matches back in the days, I never understood where people got this impression that hes a god as a worker. What exactly did he do that steamboat cant do? I would love to hear this response, steamboat is the superior worker.


I didn't call HBK superior either. Like or dislike HBK (I'm in the middle...not a huge fan but not a hater) you have to respect how great of a performer he was and yes a hell of a worker. As was Steamboat. I might even give Steamboat the edge as far as a better worker. Hard to say. 

You really don't understand why people think HBK is a great worker? That sounds like a troll response. Like him or hate him HBK is great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> 1995 was worse than 1996? back that statement up, show me revenue numbers like profits of the company that back this up.
> 
> WCW was at thier peak from ratings and revenue standpoint from august of 1997 until the end of 1998, that didnt stop wwf in that time frame. In your house beware of bulldog took place before the invasion and it drew a shit buyrate.
> 
> The july 1996 in your house draws a .37 buyrate, next years in your house draws a .59, lol a 20% increase. NWO was way bigger in july 97, no contest. HBK just doesnt draw a dime.


I never said HBK was a big draw. Is that supposed to hurt my feelings, or something? Do you honestly think that makes people think less of him as a great? :lmao Take it to the ratings/drawing threads. And the fact that you think ONE guy appearing on a PPV, or not appearing on a PPV, is the ENTIRE difference in the buyrate. :lol I'm not talking about WCW's "peak." That doesn't have anything to do with this discussion. Fact is, in 1996, the NWO was a brand new thing that WWF creative had no idea how to combat.

The July 1996 IYH HBK was in an 8 man tag. The title wasn't even defended at that PPV. Good try, though. :ti


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nobody is saying HBK was a top draw. Lets talk quality though. His 96 title run was amazing. Great matches with Diesel, Davey Boy (two), Vader and Mind Games with Foley.....I have a hard time not calling this one of my favorite matches of all time. 



ShowStopper said:


> But come on, man! TECHNICAL SKILLZ!1


:lmao

I'm a pretty huge Steamboat mark but watch a Steamboat match. You will see like 10-15 minutes of arm drags (his are the best though) and arm bars and lots of submission moves but then his finisher is a flying cross body? :austin3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm a pretty huge Steamboat mark but watch a Steamboat match. You will see like 10-15 minutes of arm drags (his are the best though) and arm bars and lots of submission moves but then his finisher is a flying cross body? :austin3


Me too, man. Also love Steamboat. And I'm with you on the 'troll' thing.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> I didn't call HBK superior either. Like or dislike HBK (I'm in the middle...not a huge fan but not a hater) you have to respect how great of a performer he was and yes a hell of a worker. As was Steamboat. I might even give Steamboat the edge as far as a better worker. Hard to say.
> 
> You really don't understand why people think HBK is a great worker? That sounds like a troll response. Like him or hate him HBK is great.


HBK is good, but when people say he mops the floor with every main eventer in the past 15 years, your going to honestly tell me nostalgia doesnt factor in to play? The fact is hbk is not the total package as a worker. Theres plenty of guys who are better on the mic, there are guys who are better technically like hart and benoit. HBK is good, but people treat him as a flawless god, which hes not. HBK benefits more from nostalgia than any other guy and im being honest here.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Nobody is saying HBK was a top draw. Lets talk quality though. His 96 title run was amazing. Great matches with Diesel, Davey Boy (two), Vader and Mind Games with Foley.....I have a hard time not calling this one of my favorite matches of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HBK's finisher is just a kick to the face, well half the time its a kick to the chest, not very deadly either, and nothing creative.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New opinion:

HBK and Bret are the best in-ring performers the WWE has ever seen.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I never said HBK was a big draw. Is that supposed to hurt my feelings, or something? Do you honestly think that makes people think less of him as a great? :lmao Take it to the ratings/drawing threads. And the fact that you think ONE guy appearing on a PPV, or not appearing on a PPV, is the ENTIRE difference in the buyrate. :lol I'm not talking about WCW's "peak." That doesn't have anything to do with this discussion. Fact is, in 1996, the NWO was a brand new thing that WWF creative had no idea how to combat.
> 
> The July 1996 IYH HBK was in an 8 man tag. The title wasn't even defended at that PPV. Good try, though. :ti


The main event next year was a 10 man tag, your point. Every in your house in 1997 without hbk did better than the ones with him. He made no difference in buyrates, none. Raw Ratings started going up in late april of 1997 and remained consistent, then hbk returned, teamed up with steve austin and ratings went back down.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

diego maradona said:


> HBK is good, but when people say he mops the floor with every main eventer in the past 15 years, your going to honestly tell me nostalgia doesnt factor in to play? The fact is hbk is not the total package as a worker. Theres plenty of guys who are better on the mic, there are guys who are better technically like hart and benoit. HBK is good, but people treat him as a flawless god, which hes not. HBK benefits more from nostalgia than any other guy and im being honest here.



Lets not confuse Benoit with a main eventer. He was an upper/mid card guy who got like 6 months at the top. Totally deserved it but he doesn't belong in the same conversation as Bret and HBK. 

Who is saying HBK mops the floor with every main eventer the last 15 years? I'm too lazy to find these posts. 

I would say Taker and Brock are treated more like "flawless gods" on here more so than HBK. Hell even Bryan and Punk as well.....and I'm a huge fan of both but their marks are intense.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> The main event next year was a 10 man tag, your point. Every in your house in 1997 without hbk did better than the ones without him. He made no difference in buyrates, none. Raw Ratings started going up in late april of 1997 and remained consistent, then hbk returned, teamed up with steve austin and ratings went back down.


No. The 1996 July IYH main event was: 7/21/96

Vader, Owen and Bulldog vs. HBK, Sid, and Ahmed Johnson.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

diego maradona said:


> HBK's finisher is just a kick to the face, well half the time its a kick to the chest, not very deadly either, and nothing creative.


I said that on here a few weeks ago. I never understood SCM as an amazing finisher either. It's kind of like a peoples elbow. It's really no different than knees to the face though. :bryan3 



ShowStopper said:


> No. The 1996 July IYH main event was: 7/21/96
> 
> Vader, Owen and Bulldog vs. HBK, Sid, and Ahmed Johnson.


I think it was going to be HBK, Warrior and Johnson but Warrior bolted.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Probably my most unpopular opinion:

Edge was by FAR the true star from his tag-team with Christian. Christian is an amazing performer all-round, but has no star aura to him and thus was always destined to be number two behind Edge. All this being said, I think Christian is a very valuable asset to the company. Great worker, great talker and can really be used to elevate young guys. But no, he's no star.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

MachoMadness1988 said:


> Lets not confuse Benoit with a main eventer. He was an upper/mid card guy who got like 6 months at the top. Totally deserved it but he doesn't belong in the same conversation as Bret and HBK.
> 
> Who is saying HBK mops the floor with every main eventer the last 15 years? I'm too lazy to find these posts.
> 
> I would say Taker and Brock are treated more like "flawless gods" on here more so than HBK. Hell even Bryan and Punk as well.....and I'm a huge fan of both but their marks are intense.


The hbk mark just said it in the last page. You seem like a fan from the hogan days, so your more credible IMO. Lets be realistic, would hbk be a bigger star than either jericho or edge, if his peak was from 2000 and onwards. The whole mystique about him is that he was the guy in 1996, thats pretty much it. In the attitude era, he would be jericho, hbk is no threat to austin or the rock at all, unlss vince wants to lose revenue. I appreciate hbk for what he is, but a flawless god, um no.

Heck, ricky steamboat was #3 babyface in 1986 and 1987. If Hogan got injured and they put the belt on steamboat, sure he would draw worse than hogan, but would he really draw worse than hbk. Be honest dude, hbk is just a steamboat/mr. perfect/ted dibiasie/jake the snake level of a guy that completely lucked out and was launched to the moon because of the steroid trial. I do like hbk personally and i watch his matches all the time, but he was a big fish in a small pond known as 1996.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

my unpopular opinion: Brock Lesnar bores me in a WWE ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This guy's argument is so all over the place I don't even know what to post about anymore. One post it's his finisher, then it's drawing, then it' "technical skillz," then it's "he's not as big as Hogan" (no shit). Talk about just pulling random things out of nowhere and putting stuff in people's mouths.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> No. The 1996 July IYH main event was: 7/21/96
> 
> Vader, Owen and Bulldog vs. HBK, Sid, and Ahmed Johnson.


Yeah and july 1997 was a 10 man tag and it drew 20% more buys. All of the in your houses from february to july of 1997 actually outdrew the in your houses that shawn was headlining, hes not a draw, simple.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Yeah and july 1997 was a 10 man tag and it drew 20% more buys. All of the in your houses from february to july of 1997 actually outdrew the in your houses that shawn was headlining, hes not a draw, simple.


Problem is, you tried to blame the entire 1996 July buyrate on HBK like he had a singles match with the world title being defended, when that was not even close to the case. And 1997 the product was leaps and bounds better than 1996. They had more than just two guys that year, thankfully.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Problem is, you tried to blame the entire 1996 July buyrate on HBK like he had a singles match with the world title being defended, when that was not even close to the case. And 1997 the product was leaps and bounds better than 1996. They had more than just two guys that year, thankfully.


The wwf in the first half of 1997 was aweful in terms of booking. The october 1996 in your house drew the exact same number as in your house mind games. Even in 1997, hbk fights undertake at groundzero and it draws the lowest buyrate of the year, laugh out loud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> The wwf in the first half of 1997 was aweful in terms of booking. The october 1996 in your house drew the exact same number as in your house mind games. Even in 1997, hbk fights undertake at groundzero and it draws the lowest buyrate of the year, laugh out loud.


The first half of 1997 was not bad at all. You at least had Bret/Austin and the very beginning of a better product. And yeah, obviously the Ground Zero buyrate is all one guys fault, laugh out loud at the troll/re-joiner.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> The first half of 1997 was not bad at all. You at least had Bret/Austin and the very beginning of a better product. And yeah, obviously the Ground Zero buyrate is all one guys fault, laugh out loud at the troll/re-joiner.


Bret vs Undertake always drew money, but revenue is always going to drop with hbk, re-occuring theme. Even in 2004, he main events against hhh in the hell in a cell, the buyrates go down the toilet. Batista fued with hhh in hell in a cell, the buyrates go back up. HBK was not a draw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Bret vs Undertake always drew money, but revenue is always going to drop with hbk, re-occuring theme. Even in 2004, he main events against hhh in the hell in a cell, the buyrates go down the toilet. Batista fued with hhh in hell in a cell, the buyrates go back up. HBK was not a draw.


Bret/Taker always a draw? Wrong answer. SummerSlam 97, despite having a stacked card for back then, was the lowest buyrate SummerSlam of the past 16 years up until this past SummerSlam 2013.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Bret/Taker always a draw? Wrong answer. SummerSlam 97, despite having a stacked card for back then, was the lowest buyrate SummerSlam of the past 16 years up until this past SummerSlam 2013.


Wrong, every summerslam since 2009 has had a lower domestic buyrate, i dont count international crap. The summerslam that hbk headlined in 1996 drew fewer buys. So did the 1993 and 1995 summerslams. There are websites that have the actual domestic buyrate numners rather than phony buyrates.

Summerslam 97 drew 235,000 domestic, Summerslam 1996 drew 157,000 domestic, summerslam 1995 drew 205,000 domestic. HBK brought the summerslam revenue down into the toilet.

Undertake vs Bret at royal rumble 1996 completely outdrew shawn vs sid at royal rumble 1997, by more than 30%, hbk was such a joke as a draw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Wrong, every summerslam since 2009 has had a lower domestic buyrate, i dont count international crap. The summerslam that hbk headlined in 1996 drew fewer buys. So did the 1993 and 1995 summerslams. There are websites that have the actual domestic buyrate numners rather than phony buyrates.
> 
> Summerslam 97 drew 235,000 domestic, Summerslam 1996 drew 157,000 domestic, summerslam 1995 drew 205,000 domestic. HBK brought the summerslam revenue down into the toilet.
> 
> Undertake vs Bret at royal rumble 1996 completely outdrew shawn vs sid at royal rumble 1997, by more than 30%, hbk was such a joke as a draw.


You said Bret/Taker always draws. I just showed you it doesn't.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You said Bret/Taker always draws. I just showed you it doesn't.


I just showed you that they brought up the ppv revenue from the previous years summerslam by 20%, are you aweful at math or what. HBK lowered the bar so badly its not even worth discussing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> I just showed you that they brought up the ppv revenue from the previous years summerslam by 20%, are you aweful at math or what. HBK lowered the bar so badly its not even worth discussing.


Yet every SummerSlam since 1997 has done a better buyrate, except for 2013 SummerSlam. Yeah, what a great draw that match was.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Yet every SummerSlam since 1997 has done a better buyrate, except for 2013 SummerSlam. Yeah, what a great draw that match was.


Are you illiterate? Every summerslam from 2009-2013 did lower domestic buys. Summerslam 1993, 1995 and 1996 all had lower buys. Go look at the actual number of buys rather than some phony buyrate number. The internation market was non-existent in 1997. I'll take 235,000 domestic buys over 157,000(summerslam 1996) any day of the week. Bret and taker main evented royal rumble 1996, royal rumble 1997 was shawn show in hbk's backyard, lowest drawing royal rumble ever, lol.

Summerslam 2009: 229K
Summerslam 2010: 209K
Summerslam 2011: 180K
Summerslam 2013: 196K

These are the domestic numbers, which are all lower than summerslam 1997 domestic numbers.

Summerslam 1995: 205K domestic
Summerslam 1996: 157 k domestic
Summerslam 1997: 235 K domestic

Bret/Taker brought the number of buys up by 80,000. HBK was the joke that couldnt draw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Are you illiterate? Every summerslam from 2009-2013 did lower domestic buys. Summerslam 1993, 1995 and 1996 all had lower buys. Go look at the actual number of buys rather than some phony buyrate number. The internation market was non-existent in 1997. I'll take 235,000 domestic buys over 157,000(summerslam 1996) any day of the week. Bret and taker main evented royal rumble 1996, royal rumble 1997 was shawn show in hbk's backyard, lowest drawing royal rumble ever, lol.


1997 SummerSlam is the 2nd lowest buyrate Summerslam form 1997-2013. FACT. You said Bret/Taker matches ALWAYS draw. If their matches with eachother ALWAYS draw, certainly their most high profile match (Main event SummerSlam, for the World title, if Bret loses, he never wrestles in the U.S. ever again) certainly wouldn't be the 2nd lowest rated Summerslam from 1997 to 2013.

And it's not just about domestic numbers. Since when does the rest of the world not count? Nice try, though.


----------



## pochepiller (Feb 21, 2005)

I don't really care about drawing and I don't think it means much.

My opinion is unpopular.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> 1997 SummerSlam is the 2nd lowest buyrate Summerslam form 1997-2013. FACT. You said Bret/Taker matches ALWAYS draw. If their matches with eachother ALWAYS draw, certainly their most high profile match (Main event SummerSlam, for the World title, if Bret loses, he never wrestles in the U.S. ever again) certainly wouldn't be the 2nd lowest rated Summerslam from 1997 to 2013.


No its not a fact, buyrates are based on the ppv audience which changes through the years, and your trying to convince me that your 31, lol. Summerslam 2009, 2010, 2011 and 2013 all had lower north american ppv numbers, thier overall numbers include international market, which wasnt available back in 1997 smartass. Why do u keep ignoring the fact they brought the buyrate back up compared to HBJOke's buyrate from 1996?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> No its not a fact, buyrates are based on the ppv audience which changes through the years, and your trying to convince me that your 31, lol. Summerslam 2009, 2010, 2011 and 2013 all had lower north american ppv numbers, thier overall numbers include international market, which wasnt available back in 1997 smartass. Why do u keep ignoring the fact they brought the buyrate back up compared to HBJOke's buyrate from 1996?


It's not just about domestic numbers, dude. Hate to inform you, but the rest of the world counts, too. :lol

Just look at when SummerSlam 2013 buyrate came out. What did everyone keep saying? That it was the lowest buyrate for a SummerSlam since SummerSlam 1997. FACT.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It's not just about domestic numbers, dude. Hate to inform you, but the rest of the world counts, too. :lol
> 
> Just look at when SummerSlam 2013 buyrate came out. What did everyone keep saying? That it was the lowest buyrate for a SummerSlam since SummerSlam 1997. FACT.


Yeah those internationa numbers werent an option in 1997 you tool. Based on the main audience, which is north america, they drew worse. You keep talking about buyrates but keep ignoring that the ppv audience was much smaller in 1997 compared to 2009-2013. Why dont u post the amount of people that were capable of ordering ppvs in 1997 compared to 2009-2013? Then it will make you look like a fool.

Summerslam 1997 had a buyrate of .8, summerslam 2004 had a buyrate of .69. However the 2004 event had more overall buys because the ppv availability market was twice as big, which inflated the total amount of buys. its simple math, and here you are calling me a troll. I'll take 235k buys over 157K, lol.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Most Recent - Batista is what's best for business. Daniel Bryan is only popular because of the "YES" chant. CM punk is a baby.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Yeah those internationa numbers werent an option in 1997 you tool. Based on the main audience, which is north america, they drew worse. You keep talking about buyrates but keep ignoring that the ppv audience was much smaller in 1997 compared to 2009-2013. Why dont u post the amount of people that were capable of ordering ppvs in 1997 compared to 2009-2013? Then it will make you look like a fool.
> 
> Summerslam 1997 had a buyrate of .8, summerslam 2004 had a buyrate of .69. However the 2004 event had more overall buys because the ppv availability market was twice as big, which inflated the total amount of buys. its simple math, and here you are calling me a troll. I'll take 235k buys over 157K, lol.


And none of that changes what I've said, and others said when the 2013 SS buyrate was released. It's still the 2nd lowest SS buyrate since 1997. Possible audience or not doesn't change that fact.

And besides, if Bret/Taker matches ALWAYS draw, as you say, it would have done much better than that.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> And none of that changes what I've said, and others said when the 2013 SS buyrate was released. It's still the 2nd lowest SS buyrate since 1997. Possible audience or not doesn't change that fact.
> 
> And besides, if Bret/Taker matches ALWAYS draw, as you say, it would have done much better than that.


What are you saying, that the whole world counts for 2009-2013, but only north america counts for 1997? Awesome logic. You also mentioned buyrate. Summerslam 2004 had a BUYRATE of .69, this is a fact, Summerslam 1997 had a buyrate of .8. The year that has twice as big of market, will obviously have more buys.

Anyways, what the hell does that have to do with the fact that bret/taker at summerslam drew more buys than the 1995 and 1996 events. Oh yeah its you were of dodging the fact that HBK is a joke draw, gotcha. Diesel drew more buys fighting mable.:lmao

Lex Luger vs Yokozuna at summerslam drew more than hbk vs vader.:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> What are you saying, that the whole world counts for 2009-2013, but only north america counts for 1997? Awesome logic. You also mentioned buyrate. Summerslam 2004 had a BUYRATE of .69, this is a fact, Summerslam 1997 had a buyrate of .8. The year that has twice as big of market, will obviously have more buys.
> 
> Anyways, what the hell does that have to do with the fact that bret/taker at summerslam drew more buys than the 1995 and 1996 events. Oh yeah its you were of dodging the fact that HBK is a joke draw, gotcha. Diesel drew more buys fighting mable.:lmao
> 
> Lex Luger vs Yokozuna at summerslam drew more than hbk vs vader.:lmao


2nd lowest drawing SummerSlam since 1997. Still, can't deny that fact. Nothing you can say or do to change it. It's fact and was reported EVERYWHERE when the SummerSlam 2013 buyrate came out. Literally EVERYWHERE. Stop making excuses.

And in case you haven't heard, WM 23 is the 2nd highest drawing WM of all time. And what was the main event? Cena/HBK. :lmao Good riddance.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Arguing about buyrates on a wrestling forum makes your penis shrink 1 FULL INCH!


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> 2nd lowest drawing SummerSlam since 1997. Still, can't deny that fact. Nothing you can say or do to change it. It's fact and was reported EVERYWHERE when the SummerSlam 2013 buyrate came out. Literally EVERYWHERE. Stop making excuses.
> 
> And in case you haven't heard, WM 23 is the 2nd highest drawing WM of all time. And what was the main event? Cena/HBK. :lmao Good riddance.


Im trying to compare 1997 to 1993-1996, your changing the subject and comparing it to 2013, when the fuck did i try and compare 1997 to 2013?

In 1997 35 million homes were able to order pay per views
In 2013, 55 million homes are able to order pay per views.

Wow you sure owned me, if the reports wanted to say lowest drawing summerslam of all time, well that would be the one that hbk headlined, the joke draw.

Donald trump was the draw for wrestlemania 23. HBK was just the monkey there to replace HHH, cena is the draw, hbk is the sidekick. Trump drew the buyrate, even meltzer gave him all the credit. HBK can draw if hes facing someone whos a much bigger star than him, congrats:lmao


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Punk walking out for the 2nd time is incredibly selfish on his co-workers and the fans just mere weeks away from the biggest show of the year. He doesn't deserve to come back and this is from a huge Punk fan.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

pochepiller said:


> I don't really care about drawing and I don't think it means much.
> 
> My opinion is unpopular.


Agreed. What does it matter if it's drawing 5 million or 5 as long as you're one of the people getting entertained. 

If you're not entertained, then that also doesn't mean someone else shouldn't just because a bunch of other people weren't.

Does it matter that the WWE has 4 million viewers and 3.9 million say that it sucked? 

I think it's more important to consider that if only 1 million people watched and .9 million said that it was great. Which imo was close to what was happening around the entire Bret/HBK feud. There were fewer viewers, but those who watched regard it as one of the best rivalries they've ever seen.


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

diego maradona said:


> Im trying to compare 1997 to 1993-1996, your changing the subject and comparing it to 2013, when the fuck did i try and compare 1997 to 2013?
> 
> In 1997 35 million homes were able to order pay per views
> In 2013, 55 million homes are able to order pay per views.
> ...


I honestly don't think wrestling fans ever buy WM's because of the celebrity appearances. It hard for me to get behind that argument that Trump was a draw. I'd maybe say Stone Cold being the ref more so than that in the regards to that match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Im trying to compare 1997 to 1993-1996, your changing the subject and comparing it to 2013, when the fuck did i try and compare 1997 to 2013?
> 
> In 1997 35 million homes were able to order pay per views
> In 2013, 55 million homes are able to order pay per views.
> ...


You really don't comprehend well. Only reason I brought up SummerSlam '97 is because you put your foot in your mouth by saying "Bret/Taker matches ALWAYS draw", when in fact, I showed that they don't. Not even close, actually. 

And yeah, sure, Donald Trump was the only reason that PPV did well. Because wrestling fans give a shit about a tool with a wig, who was just going to stand there. :lol


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> You really don't comprehend well. Only reason I brought up SummerSlam '97 is because you put your foot in your mouth by saying "Bret/Taker matches ALWAYS draw", when in fact, I showed that they don't. Not even close, actually.
> 
> And yeah, sure, Donald Trump was the only reason that PPV did well. Because wrestling fans give a shit about a tool with a wig, who was just going to stand there. :lol


Raising the ppv buys by 80,000 compared to the previous year is called brining the number back up. It was also biggest or 2nd biggest gate of the entire year. Unlike the royal rumble in hbk's hometown that had to give away free tickets for a gate of $480,000 for a stadium show? Absoltely pathetic. HBK couldnt draw in his hometown.

Wrestlemania 23 outdrew wrestlemania 22 by 300K buys, dave meltzer gave trump all the credit, i;ll take his word over yours.

At least yoko/lex outdrew vader/shawn. Even mable/diesel outdrew shawn/vader. These are facts pal, nothing but cold hard facts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Raising the ppv buys by 80,000 compared to the previous year is called brining the number back up. It was also biggest or 2nd biggest gate of the entire year. Unlike the royal rumble in hbk's hometown that had to give away free tickets for a gate of $480,000 for a stadium show? Absoltely pathetic. HBK couldnt draw in his hometown.


That's nowhere near the same as "BRET/TAKER MATCHES ALWAYS DRAW." Not even close. Because they don't. SummerSlam 1997 is great proof of that. Just had to point that out.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Punk (up until he left, still hoping for some closure on that) and Bryan are the best things going in WWE right now
The Wyatts and the Shield are a close second
Ziggler deserves more than he gets
The correct ranking of the Shield from best to worst is: Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns
Hiring/holding back/pushing people based off something as arbitrary as "the look" is fucking stupid
Orton is an awful champion (not even a decent heel champion)
Batista should not have returned and isn't worth his contract (Rumble win and Mania main event?)
The fans have every right to cheer for who they want


----------



## Djbousquet (Nov 14, 2013)

Crona said:


> Punk (up until he left, still hoping for some closure on that) and Bryan are the best things going in WWE right now
> The Wyatts and the Shield are a close second
> Ziggler deserves more than he gets
> The correct ranking of the Shield from best to worst is: Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns
> ...


Those aren't unpopular opinions :hbk1


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> That's nowhere near the same as "BRET/TAKER MATCHES ALWAYS DRAW." Not even close. Because they don't. SummerSlam 1997 is great proof of that. Just had to point that out.


Fact, summerslam 1997 drew a bigger gate than royal rumble 1997, despite the crowd being twice as small.

What you are doing is blindly ignoring that international market didnt exist in 1997 and the ppv audience was much smaller in 1997 compared to today, wow what an intellectual you are. Did summeslam 1997 draw compared to the attitude era summerslam of course not, but it still outdrew 1993, 1995 and 1996 in total ppv buys. This is a fact. Im comparing the drawing ability of bret/taker to other fueds in the new generation era of summerslams, you want to switch the topic and include modern summerslams because you have no fuckin argument.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> *Fact, summerslam 1997 drew a bigger gate than royal rumble 1997, despite the crowd being twice as small.
> *
> What you are doing is blindly ignoring that international market didnt exist in 1997 and the ppv audience was much smaller in 1997 compared to today, wow what an intellectual you are. Did summeslam 1997 draw compared to the attitude era summerslam of course not, but it still outdrew 1993, 1995 and 1996 in total ppv buys. This is a fact. Im comparing the drawing ability of bret/taker to other fueds in the new generation era of summerslams, you want to switch the topic and include modern summerslams because you have no fuckin argument.


Of course, it did. It was a much better card in a much hotter time of year, with a better product.

For the trillionth time, the only reason I brought up SummerSlam '97 is because you uttered a ridiculous statement that "Bret/Taker matches always draw." I took their highest profile match, and showed you that not even their highest profile match was a draw. Plain and simple.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Djbousquet said:


> Those aren't unpopular opinions :hbk1


Depends on where you are in the forum I guess:draper2


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Of course, it did. It was a much better card in a much hotter time of year, with a better product.
> 
> For the trillionth time, the only reason I brought up SummerSlam '97 is because you uttered a ridiculous statement that "Bret/Taker matches always draw." I took their highest profile match, and showed you that not even their highest profile match was a draw. Plain and simple.


Thats because your comparing it to modern years, where the market and availability is twice as big, you are proofing nothing but showing complete ignorance. Summerslam 2008 drew more ppv buys than wrestlemania 3. I guess those guys are bigger draws than hogan/andre?

In 1997, summerslam 1997 was the 5th most bought ppv that year when you combine wwf and wcw, and the 2nd highest gate of the year. So if that ppv didnt draw, then nothing drew accoridng to your standards. Bret?taker at royal rumble still outdrew shawn's royal rumble by over 30%, why your ignoring that smartass?

Wait, you said a few pages ago how the first halfof 1997 was a great time, now your trying to make excuses. Royal rumble 1997 had shawn/sid, vader/taker, and the rumble match, that was the better card. Shawn just fucked up as a draw, nothing new.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Djbousquet said:


> Arguing about buyrates on a wrestling forum makes your penis shrink 1 FULL INCH!


^


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Thats because your comparing it to modern years, where the market and availability is twice as big, you are proofing nothing but showing complete ignorance. Summerslam 2008 drew more ppv buys than wrestlemania 3. I guess those guys are bigger draws than hogan/andre?
> 
> In 1997, summerslam 1997 was the 5th most bought ppv that year when you combine wwf and wcw, and the 2nd highest gate of the year. So if that ppv didnt draw, then nothing drew accoridng to your standards. Bret?taker at royal rumble still outdrew shawn's royal rumble by over 30%, why your ignoring that smartass?


I'm not ignoring anything. I never said HBK was a great draw. But neither were Bret/Taker matches with eachother. Fact.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm not ignoring anything. I never said HBK was a great draw. But neither were Bret/Taker matches with eachother. Fact.


Royal Rumble 1996 ppv didnt draw? LOL it out drew the 1993 1994, 1995, 1997 and 1998 royal rumbles. This is a fact. Bret made the most money each year prior to him leaving for wcw because he drew the most.

Bret Hart vs Undertake at house shows boosted revenue,this is a fact. if you disagree, go email dave meltzer.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

Roman Reigns will never be "the guy" like everyone seems to think. They may try to put the belt on him and it'll be an epic fail.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

diego maradona said:


> Royal Rumble 1996 ppv didnt draw? LOL it out drew the 1993 1994, 1995, 1997 and 1998 royal rumbles. This is a fact. Bret made the most money each year prior to him leaving for wcw because he drew the most.
> 
> Bret Hart vs Undertake at house shows boosted revenue,this is a fact. if you disagree, go email dave meltzer.


:lol Of course Bret made the most money those years. He had been a main eventer since 1992. HBK didn't become one until 1996. It's not even a comparison due to that.

RR 96 was better than 93-97, but some of those it just barely eeked out. Okay, congrats to them on that. What a massive draw their matches were. :ti


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Stevewiser said:


> Roman Reigns will never be "the guy" like everyone seems to think. They may try to put the belt on him and it'll be an epic fail.


:jordan5


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> :jordan5


Time will prove me right just watch.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Stevewiser said:


> Time will prove me right just watch.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


>


This is an unpopular opinion thread, yet you're getting butthurt that someone has an unpopular opinion. Deal with it and you go ahead and wait and wait and wait Roman Reigns will NEVER EVER be the #1 guy in WWE.

He had piped in Roman Reigns chants just last Smackdown. :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

CM Punk's a bitch if his departure isn't a work.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Stevewiser said:


> This is an unpopular opinion thread, yet you're getting butthurt that someone has an unpopular opinion. Deal with it and you go ahead and wait and wait and wait Roman Reigns will NEVER EVER be the #1 guy in WWE.
> 
> He had piped in Roman Reigns chants just last Smackdown. :lmao


Ok guy.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

- I think Sting is pretty overrated
- Roman Reigns does not really impress me that much
- Chris Daniels is one of the most underrated wrestlers ever
- Matt Hardy > Jeff Hardy
- I really liked Punk/Rock match from Royal Rumble.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

- Angle was a terrible leading babyface.
- Triple H was the 3rd most popular pro wrestler in 98 after Austin and Goldberg.
- I do really think CM Punk's not gonna win a shootfight even against half of his own fans.
- Nitros were more watchable than WCW PPVs.
- Don't be swayed by the neckbeards, WWF 97 outside of Austin really did sucked ass.
- Cena was already a great wrestler as early as late 2006.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

InTheAirTonight said:


> - Don't be swayed by the neckbeards, WWF 97 outside of Austin really did sucked ass.


:hbk2 :taker

And let's not forget that one guy involved in the double turn with Austin that ended up turning Austin into a huge star...


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

- Sting vs Taker has a good chance of being a really REALLY shitty match
- WWE isn't pushing Daniel Bryan because frankly, he lacks star power, even if people do like chanting YES, but he will get a title run, but only after Mania
- WCW's Russo era wasn't actually all that bad
- Most of the WWE's current roster aside from the part-timers remind me of scolded dogs
- If TNA was properly booked, in a few years they could possess a threat to the WWE


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Being both Rock and Punk fan is a pretty uncommon combination on this forum for whatever reason. 

Also I don't believe that being a chicken shit heel is the wrong way to book a heel(if you know how to pull it off). People here seem to think that all heels need to be dominant while that's not the case. In the end of the day it's about your mic work also and being able to come back verbally no matter the odds. *


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

1. I generally hate 'smark' crowds that hijack shows with random chants. It's disrespectful to the wrestlers normally and mostly happens because the fans have this holier than thou attitude and because the guy they don't like is there they chant random stuff to show their disapproval. And I don't buy the 'well they pay for their tickets so they can chant what they want' or 'WWE don't give us our money's worth' most of the time because a lot of it happens as soon as a match starts. They don't even give it a chance and in the end it's disrespectful to the wrestlers putting their health on the line. Fans have a choice to buy their tickets and they must know at some point superstars they're not fond of will show up. Some examples of this are Orton/Sheamus on RAW last year and even Orton/Cena at the Royal Rumble.

That being said, I have no problem with 'positive' hijacking with Daniel Bryan, YES! or CM Punk chants. As far as I'm concerned that's a political protest that actually has a purpose, rather than negative stuff i.e. random chants for commentators, deceased superstars and ring announcers.

2. I actually like John Cena. Dude's gimmick is stale as fuck don't get me wrong but he works damn hard, can go on the mic and in the ring better than most (and I don't care what anyone says. You don't have multiple 5 star matches by being carried). And I even get why WWE have been so dependent on him. He works ridiculously hard (behind the scenes). I remember a recent article going out saying Cena did some media work for WWE then took a flight out that day just to do a Smackdown dark match main event. That's commitment. 

3. I don't believe Vince should be getting the blame for this Punk/Bryan situation, but HHH (I could be proven wrong obviously). At the end of the day with Vince, I thoroughly believe that he would have had Bryan win the Rumble because he saw dollar signs in the crowd. This Orton/Batista stuff reeks of HHH to me.

4. I don't believe Damien Sandow quite had that main event potential with his current gimmick. What gets me is his in-ring ability. It just isn't THAT good. One thing that really gets me is he has a habit (or had, I haven't seen WWE recently) of being cerebral but for no real reason, not to mention he rarely uses his gimmick in his moveset (aside from the 'Elbow of Disdain'). Why not lure his opponent into a trap of sorts? The steel steps, an exposed turnbuckle? Stuff like that which would display his alleged intelligence better. 

5. On Sandow, him losing his MITB cash in was the right move. For starters he had a great match with Cena (one of 2 involving him in singles competition imo. Other vs Sheamus). Also, it had to happen for the MITB not to lose its luster. Cena was the first to fail to become champion and Sandow was the first to cash in and lose. And for those who say the MITB briefcase was wasted, well the intention wasn't to put over Sandow so much as it was to turn Cody Rhodes face. And he's done alright since then. As for Sandow, with his gimmick especially, it was the ultimate comeuppance for his character. 

That's enough for now haha.


----------



## DAYM! (Feb 5, 2014)

^
:clap :clap :clap


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

PGSucks said:


> :hbk2 :taker
> 
> And let's not forget that one guy involved in the double turn with Austin that ended up turning Austin into a huge star...


It was more about Austin making it work not Bret. He always carried and owned Bret in every single one of their promos.

And unless you're one of those "in ring" nerds, I fail to see why would anybody find HBK entertaining. The 1st incarnation of DX were corny as hell.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

InTheAirTonight said:


> It was more about Austin making it work not Bret. He always carried and owned Bret in every single one of their promos.
> 
> And unless you're one of those "in ring" nerds, I fail to see why would anybody find HBK entertaining. The 1st incarnation of DX were corny as hell.


I definitely agree with Austin outshining Bret in the promos, but the fact that Bret was such a big star was a huge help to Austin getting over. 

And Shawn Michaels was at his best as far as promos go in '97 IMO to go along with the fact that he was tearing it up in the ring. Nothing wrong with liking in-ring work the most though


----------



## TheLoneShark (Apr 2, 2009)

Stevewiser said:


> Roman Reigns will never be "the guy" like everyone seems to think. They may try to put the belt on him and it'll be an epic fail.


Seconded. Also, none of his stablemates will ever be main eventers and all three will be unemployed in five years.

Rollins will have a short TNA run, Reigns will go to LA to do stunts and Ambrose will have a new catchphrase: "do you want fries with that?"

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

TheLoneShark said:


> Seconded. Also, none of his stablemates will ever be main eventers and all three will be unemployed in five years.
> 
> Rollins will have a short TNA run, Reigns will go to LA to do stunts and Ambrose will have a new catchphrase: "do you want fries with that?"
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Wow talk about being negative there fella. Chances are a few of them could be main eventers. Sure nobody might be the guy(nr1) but who has been those guys through out he years? Not many people can even reach that stage. Still all of them have all the tools to succeed and be at the top. All we need now is see who will go where when they split up. 

Nothing is certain but chances are high that at least one of them will reach highest spot in the company soon enough. It will also depend who WWE will favor and who will be facing them and putting them over when the time comes. *


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

I always skip any match involving Del Rio, I just don't like him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Jeff Hardy > Matt Hardy
Edge > Christian

On these forums that actually seems to be an unpopular opinion.


----------



## DAYM! (Feb 5, 2014)

I find DB boring as hell.


----------



## Michael the Narwha (Feb 18, 2013)

I mark for The Miz
I could care less about Daniel Bryan
I disapprove of the Goldberg chants at Ryback
I don't mind RAW being PG
I don't find ANY of the divas attractive

(about all I can think of for now)


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

ice_edge said:


> *Wow talk about being negative there fella. Chances are a few of them could be main eventers. Sure nobody might be the guy(nr1) but who has been those guys through out he years? Not many people can even reach that stage. Still all of them have all the tools to succeed and be at the top. All we need now is see who will go where when they split up.
> 
> Nothing is certain but chances are high that at least one of them will reach highest spot in the company soon enough. It will also depend who WWE will favor and who will be facing them and putting them over when the time comes. *


Personally, I don't hate Reigns I think he definitely has a place in WWE unlike the other guy, but I don't see him being a long term main eventer. Sure maybe they'll put the world title on him but they did that with Miz too and look where he's at, same for Ziggler, Del Rio and others. I see Roman Reigns as an upper mid-carder which has been said before there's absolutely nothing wrong with that.


----------



## hitmanclarke (Apr 12, 2013)

I like Triple H.


----------



## Xdoggx (Aug 8, 2006)

Murph said:


> Jeff Hardy > Matt Hardy
> Edge > Christian
> 
> On these forums that actually seems to be an unpopular opinion.


 I like all four men, but for the most part I did find Edge to have more oomph to him in comparison to Christian. I enjoyed his Rated R gimmick, he played an amazing heel World Champion, the way he handled John Cena was great. 

Jeff Hardy was always the more compelling Hardy Boy, and all around more fun to watch, but Matt Hardy was more well rounded, and did amazing work during the whole Mattitude gimmick, remember those priceless Matt facts? LOL. I give the slight nod to Jeff but Matt did have his points.


----------



## XOHustlerOX (Oct 14, 2006)

I like CHavo Guerrero more than Eddie Guerrero. Chavo was the cleaner and safer of the two he never really got into things like Eddie did. Eddie got in trouble so frequently with his substance abuse while Chavo never had that problem.

Chavo Guerrero Jr. > Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Birdbrain420 (Jan 29, 2014)

Curtis Axel is one of the best ring workers on the current roster. He works a slower style like Del Rio but he consistently puts on good matches. If he were in a PPV program with another great worker like Antonio Cesaro, I think more people would realize how good he is in the ring.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

XOHustlerOX said:


> I like CHavo Guerrero more than Eddie Guerrero. Chavo was the cleaner and safer of the two he never really got into things like Eddie did. Eddie got in trouble so frequently with his substance abuse while Chavo never had that problem.
> 
> Chavo Guerrero Jr. > Eddie Guerrero


Not so sure about that, you should listen to Jericho's podcast with Chavo it was just this week. Chavo said he didn't remember most of the 90's, then again maybe he was just talking alcohol.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Daniel Bryan deserves his success. Anyone who says he is only populary because of his catch phrase is an idiot. The guy is a breath of fresh air.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

hardysno1fan said:


> Daniel Bryan deserves his success. Anyone who says he is only populary because of his catch phrase is an idiot. The guy is a breath of fresh air.


Is that a failed attempt at sarcasm?


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

My favourite WWE superstar is :rko2. that's pretty unpopular these days.

I'm not a fan of D-Bryan. I like how he wrestles but i don't mark for him.

If it's not a work, CM Punk's departure out of nowhere is selfish and disrespectful to us fans. He could have come to Raw and explain why he wanted to leave, 60 days away from the 30th anniversary of Wrestlemania.

Del Rio is a great spuperstar.

John Cena does have very good wrestling skils.

90s Shawn Michaels was one of the biggest dick in Wrestling history. I'm still a big fan of him though :hbk1


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

I like Triple H obviously. 

Think Cena's face character is actually amazing and makes for the perfect "heel." If he were to ever go for full-fledged heel archetype it wouldn't be as effective as his character now. 

I think Ted DiBiase Jr. had unlimited potential and was especially sad to see him go.


----------



## EC3ISGOD (Feb 7, 2014)

EC3 is THE total package in professional wrestling today.


----------



## The Kit Kat Kid (Feb 8, 2014)

Cena is a great character.

Cena is the most controversial superstar in the history of wrestling. 

Heath Slater is cool. 

Cena should break Taker's streak at Wrestlemania. 

David Otunga is cool, and they should bring him back. 

Triple H is definitely in the top 5. 

Stone Cold was overrated. 

The World Heavyweight Championship belt is the best belt in anything that uses belts for its champions.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

The Architect said:


> Is that a failed attempt at sarcasm?


No.


----------



## The Kit Kat Kid (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh,and Ric Flair is overrated.

The Nexus was awesome and Wade Barrett should have been WWE champion. 

Kaitlyn is the hottest diva since Mickey James. 

Batista was awesome as a bullying heel, right before he left. Making Otunga get him coffee...classic. 

Shawn Michaels should have broke the streak. 

Dean Ambrose's mic skills are corny. I think Rollins is better than him on the mic. 

JBL is awesome. 

Cole is awesome. 

John Cena won the verbal battles with the Rock every time...and he won the verbal battles with Punk overall. His points made sense and he delivered flawlessly. He turned the Yankees reference back around on him. 

Daniel Bryan's running knee finisher should be called, "The Knee That Took Out Cena". 

I'm sure there are more. I have A LOT of unpopular opinions.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Wade Barrett should be the number 1 heel in the company at the moment but got buried, he was almost the Daniel Bryan of the heels but its always easier to bury heels. Also I can't stand the shield, every additional discussion created talking about them or one individual who has recently got a lot of face time and now has an army of marks makes me want to bang my head against a wall.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I think that Rollins is the best member of the Shield right now. He improved a lot in the mic and have the best moveset of the group.


----------



## LucasNunnery (Jan 7, 2013)

Attitude Era is overrated
Hogan is a bigger draw than Austin
Bryans' in ring work is overrated
Cena IS worthy of challenging the streak
Batista as a heel is highly overrated
Shawn Michael v Chris Jericho at Wrestlemania 19 is one of the best Mania matches, period.

Coronation Street is really good.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

savio vega should have been wwe champion


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

If Batista, Orton and Cena all retired tomorrow, I would give zero shits and would instantly become more excited about the future of the WWE.


----------



## Stevewiser (Dec 12, 2013)

squeelbitch said:


> savio vega should have been wwe champion


I know this is unpopular opinions but, just no, you must be Savio Vega or his relative, or trolling.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

Daniel Bryan >>> Kurt Angle in the ring


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

- Ric Flair is the most overrated wrestler of all time.
- HBK only became a big star once he returned in 2002.
- I thought the Rock's matches against Cena and Punk were great. Not perfection but alot of fun.
- Sheamus is a great wrestler that was ruined because he never got organically over.
- Dolph Ziggler deserves a shot at the main event.
- Cena's heel turn will be better then Hogan's.
- The Undertaker has never been a huge draw. Still one of my favorites though.
- Del Rio being in the main event for so long has ruined more guys careers then all of the part-timers combined.
- HHH's number one burial of all time is of Randy Orton. Orton was on track to be one of, if not the greatest heel in WWE history so he was buried at WM25, only 5 years into Randy's career and never been the same since.
- The XFL was a great idea that was poorly executed. Vince knew that in 2000 that footballs popularity was about to skyrocket, and tried to take advantage of it. Opening night had a rating of 9.5, which is higher then Raw had ever had and he was drawing thousands of people per game. The problem was that people thought it was fixed (which by the often lopsided scores it clearly wasn't), and the players clearly were not very talented.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991 (Dec 23, 2006)

I enjoyed The Miz as WWE Champion, apart from his Wrestlemania main event.
John Cena vs HBK at Wrestlemania 23 is better than Undertaker vs Batista.
John Cena isn't a bad wrestler. 
Wade Barrett is boring.


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

Jack Swagger is better than Antonio Cesaro


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

Quite a few people here are saying flair is overrated, haha interesting. I agree, never was impressed by his 1 million chops and over-selling like a clown, but if he was in a good mood he could deliver the back suplex and a running knee to the face, lol the most overrated guy the business has ever had.


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

1. cm punk is garbage.
2. michael cole and JBL make a great team.
3. john cena is a worthy person to be the face of the company.


----------



## Arm005 (Nov 15, 2013)

-I'm not convinced that Roman Reigns can cut a promo on his own.

-CM Punk vs Kane wasn't going anywhere and I don't blame Punk for ditching.

-AJ Lee isn't believable as champion. She's tiny and it's obvious someone like Natalia could destroy her in a shoot fight.

-The WWE understands how to sway internet speculation and they spread false reports all the time.

-The IWC talks trash but doesn't have any clue what's going on.


----------



## HJ23 (Dec 26, 2013)

Batista will draw no extra buys for Mania this year. Actually I don't know if that's unpopular or not but still


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

AJ Lee's title reign has been, for the most part, boring and uninteresting.


----------



## AustinG78 (Jan 31, 2014)

1) I like JBL on commentary, didnt realize so many people didnt like him there until I joined here.
2) John Cena is the best thing the WWE has.
3) Daniel Bryan is not worth all the hype he gets.
4) Ziggler is boring to me.
5) I like Orton as champ, just think he is being used the wrong way. 
6) I think HHH is one of the GOAT. 
7) I FREAK OUT EVERY TIME SANDOW IS ON TV!!! Even though most people like him a lot haha


----------



## AustinG78 (Jan 31, 2014)

One more thing, I love AJ Lee and think her reign is only boring because of the WWE's use of the Divas and the shoving down our throats of Total Divas.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

AJ Lee has already topped Trish Stratus as far as my all-time fave Divas go and is only behind Stephanie and Lita.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

Molly holly was the best womans wrestler of all time and was lightyears ahead of any of the current "divas".


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Creative made the right choice in burying Zack Ryder.

Jeff Hardy was always the "better" Hardy brother. 

You lose all your credibility if you go to TNA after having been in WWE.

Wrestlemania 26 was the best Wrestlemania since 19.

Miz was a very good heel during his MITB/title run.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Daniel Bryan, shouldn't be the face of the WWE. No matter how over he is now, he just doesn't have that legendary feel that Hogan, Austin or The Rock had. And I can totally understand why the Authority are taking their time before giving him the keys.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

AJ Lee looks creepy.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RATED-RKO1991 said:


> I enjoyed The Miz as WWE Champion, apart from his Wrestlemania main event.
> John Cena vs HBK at Wrestlemania 23 is better than Undertaker vs Batista.
> John Cena isn't a bad wrestler.
> Wade Barrett is boring.


Agreed with everything here..
I think The Miz easily deserved gus main event run,he was the top heel during that period, it's a shame he got buried by Rock/Cena playing secodfield to them


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eliminate (Jan 19, 2014)

I find Goldberg incredibly entertaining.

Daniel Bryan doesn't have that IT factor.

I am excited to see Batista back in the WWE regardless of one bad promo.

Bray Wyatt is going to be a star.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Nobody would've gave a sht about Punk and Bryan back in the AE because live crowds back then were filled with real men not a bunch of basement dwelling neckbearded virgins like it is now.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I enjoyed John Cena's rap album.

I also thought some of John Cena's movies such as The Marine, 12 Rounds and Legendary were pretty good. Not amazing but good.


----------



## Firewire (Jun 18, 2013)

I cringe every time The Shield cut a backstage promo.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Nobody would've gave a sht about Punk and Bryan back in the AE because live crowds back then were filled with real men not a bunch of basement dwelling neckbearded virgins like it is now.


:lmao what a loser


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE doesn't want to bury Bryan.


----------



## Unknown2013 (Oct 31, 2013)

- It was right for Sandow to lose his cash in match
- Cena did not bury Ryback
- AJ Lee's reign wasn't any better than the other divas
- CM Punk doesn't deserve any chants for leaving
- I thought the crowd was overreacting to Daniel Bryan not being in the Rumble
- Total Divas is a good show
- Batista should win the title at WM.(well, only for the epic lolz and probable heel turn, but still...)


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

-Mark Henry's retirement promo was predictable the second he told Cena to stay.
-Kaitlyn was a good Diva's Champion.
-LayCool segments were cringeworthy and LayCool was one of the worst things to happen to the Diva's Division.
-Layla was always better than Michelle McCool.


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

Bret Hart should stop complaining in shoots about his wcw career because he had no business earning a 3 year 9 million dollar contract. Those type of contracts are meant for people that bring in millions due to revenue, not average draws. But of course most people that interview bret hart are just a bunch of 'yes men' that suck up too him.

Montreal Screwjob is so overrated, his contract was up and vince was not going to take the risk of being humiliated through nitro. When your on the way out of the wwf, you do a job, not hand the belt over like wuss.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Murph said:


> :lmao what a loser


Lol why? Because his opinion doesn't coincide with your indie fetish?


----------



## CM Reggae (Nov 19, 2012)

The Rock has never in any way entertained me, except inadvertently when HHH and Austin destroyed him in a cage post WM. 

Punk is as generic as a face as any other.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

The Architect said:


> Lol why? Because his opinion doesn't coincide with your indie fetish?


He's calling a bunch of grown men, many of whom have children, "neck beard virgins" because they cheer Bryan and Punk. He sounds 17, I'm sure your comments sound the same.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

AJrama said:


> He's calling a bunch of grown men, many of whom have children, "neck beard virgins" because they cheer Bryan and Punk. He sounds 17, I'm sure your comments sound the same.


Neckbeard virgin. :hhh2


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Trish & Lita only had 1 good match with each other


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

The Architect said:


> Neckbeard virgin. :hhh2


Bray Wyatt?


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

The Architect said:


> Lol why? Because his opinion doesn't coincide with your indie fetish?


Clueless and out of touch :lmao Punk's been with WWE nearly a decade, hasn't wrestled on an indy show since 2005. Stop being a loser, stop watching Kevin Nash shoot interviews & pretending to be Vince/HHH and grow up.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's one 
I am so sick and tired of people complaining that Macho Man isn't in the hall of fame..for the love of fucking god we fucking get it.
He is one the GOATS, he was only second to Hogan, he was a larger than life character and so awesome bla bla bla 
now can we please have anyone inducted in the hall of fame without you people saying " Macho Man should be there before him/her"


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

The theme song for Elimination Chamber 2014 is good.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Christians theme is a good song but a HORRIBLE absolutely terrible theme.


----------



## TheWeasel (Jun 18, 2013)

Sheamus is awesome and I'd easily put him in the top 10 workers in the WWE right now.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Royal Rumble 2014 was a great ppv


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeff Hardy would've been bigger than Cena and Punk now if he stayed


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

GiveMeAHellYeah said:


> The song Royals by Lorde sucks.


Not an unpopular opinion stateside.


----------



## Cortex (Apr 2, 2012)

I like Curtis Axel, Big Show, Sheamus, and Mark Henry


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Cena is the goat


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I want to fuck Vickie Guerrero


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

KakeRock said:


> I want to fuck Vickie Guerrero


Takes balls to admit this bro. Under certain circumstances, I'd bang Tamina Snuka lol.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

KakeRock said:


> I want to fuck Vickie Guerrero


So do I. That's no an unpopular opinion. I'm sure there are plenty of people that want to fuck the Queen Diva.


----------



## BruiserBrody (Jun 10, 2009)

I can't stand Shawn Michaels. I have never gotten over the Kliq era.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

I hate Rey Mysterio because he befuddles me. On the one hand he can put on some good matches on the other he is generic-good guy no 100340304 and has shitty moves such as the 619.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

It's sad that the popular opinion is WWE is horrible to watch these days...and has been for years.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

hardysno1fan said:


> I hate Rey Mysterio because he befuddles me. On the one hand he can put on some good matches on the other he is generic-good guy no 100340304 and has shitty moves such as the 619.


I agree, I used to love watching Rey but the guy just does not belong in today's product. His matches are just like one long, really crappy, unrealistic looking spot.


----------



## SpocksEvilClone (Feb 13, 2013)

Curtis Axel is better than people are willing to admit. 
Ryback is entertaining. 
Randy Orton is perhaps the most overrated talent of his generation. 
Big E. isn't very good. I'm expecting he'll have the same career path as Ahmed Johnson.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Nothing personal to any users there, but the Shield Thread is pretty cringe-worthy most of the time, as are some WoW threads. 

Also, the recent bunch of Rock marks who masturbate to ratings and keep calling indy wrestler fans neckbeards pollute most threads with their dense posts and really need to fuck off.


----------



## Bluewolf (Jan 31, 2013)

I was not bothered when CM Punk quit, and never really cared for him as a character, appreciated him as a wrestler but just didnt enjoy his character.


----------



## Acerbitas (Oct 19, 2013)

I can't stand how people are even fan of Brock Lesnar, dude doesn't even care about wrestling.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

I don't really like the Yes chants even though I really like DB! I dunno why, maybe I'm just antisocial or something


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Daniel Bryan is the most overrated wrestler of modern times.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Sting should not face The Undertaker.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Stephanie mcmahon is ugly as hell.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Stephanie mcmahon is ugly as hell.


Hell yea!!! She sounds like a damn dude to.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Brock Lesnar vs The Undertaker sounds like a snoozefest.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Batista vs. Lesnar will be HORRIBLE and I have no idea why people have such a hard on for this match.

Bray Wyatt > Dean Ambrose

Austin Aries > CM Punk

Layla is the best looking woman on the roster.

The mean street posse theme is one of the best themes ever.

Shane McMahon and Kane's 2003 feud is one of the most underrated feuds. I loved every single aspect of it.

This time next year, the majority of the IWC will be comparing Roman Reigns to John Cena, thus he will be hated.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

No good match came out of WrestleMania 14

it is one of the WORST Wrestlemanias ever


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

I never liked Eddie Guerrero - never saw the appeal. Didn't and will never think he is that great.


----------



## WrestlemaniaSilver (Feb 17, 2014)

I think this years Wrestlemania still has the potential to be the most memorable we have ever seen.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Heel Steve Austin was very entertaining, it wasn't his fault that he was put in bad storylines.
Chris Jericho was the 2nd best on the mic in the attitude era.
Daniel Bryan is getting boring.
Edge and Christian were an overrated tag team.
The in ring match quality wasn't that bad in 1998 and 1999.
CM Punk was pretty stale before he left.
Triple H is overrated on the mic.
The Shield's theme song is corny.
Kane should retire.
Undertaker should be the American badass in his final ever Mania match.
John Cena is more talented than Hogan ever was.
The real americans are waaaay better than the Usos.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

tonsgrams said:


> Heel *Steve Austin was very entertaining, it wasn't his fault that he was put in bad storylines.*
> Chris Jericho was the 2nd best on the mic in the attitude era.
> Daniel Bryan is getting boring.
> Edge and Christian were an overrated tag team.
> ...


I don't think that is that unpopular.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

-John Morrison should still be with the company. Dude had an entertaining flashy moveset that crowds love as well as an interesting look. All they had to do was suggest that he go to improv classes or something on his days off to help with his mic skills. Then he would have been the perfect babyface character (although IMO his heel work wasn't that bad). I think he could have been a good main eventer.

-Heath Slater (who is a jobber) has more charisma and personality than most of today's roster. This guy should also be fighting in the midcard for either the US or IC title.

-Edge being in the Hall of Fame just feels wrong to me for some reason.

-Michelle McCool was definitely underappreciated during her tenure in the WWE. She started as a Diva Search contestant yes, but she worked her a** off to improve and it showed. By the end of her run, she had become a serious competitor in the division and IMO a worthwhile and believable wrestler. 

-Owen Hart was the more captivating wrestler between him and Bret.

-Shawn Michaels is not the greatest ever (I mean he is good don't get me wrong). I don't believe everything WWE tells me or believe whatever they want me to. I would dare say that if anyone is considered to be the blueprint on greatness, it's Randy Savage.

-Undertaker is the true Mr. Wrestlemania. He and his streak has become as important as the main event match itself.

-Shane McMahon was always the most entertaining member of the McMahon family.

-I don't think the Divas Title replacing the Womens is that big of a problem. I just wish the damn belt looked like it belongs to a grown woman as well as in the wrestling business. I mean what does a butterfly have to do with wrestling?

- I miss the brand split. At least Smackdown didn't feel like a second rate show then. In fact around 
2003-2004, it was arguably the better show.

-Beth Phoenix should have had a run with the guys for a while.

-Losing to a bigger star in a match does not automatically equal a burial for the lesser star.

-Eva Marie in a few months has managed to become one of the memorable divas of today even if it is bc she's mostly hated. At least she's getting some type of reaction. Most of today's divas get nothing.

-Road Dogg carries the New Age Outlaws. 

-AJ's reign is tired and has been tired since the end of the feud with Kaityln. Can she please lose tge title soon and turn face.

-Kaitlyn did not get enough credit for her part in helping the divas division thrive for a while in 2013. I mean it was her and Eve's feud that got the ball rolling. Then during the Kaitlyn/AJ feud, those two girls (no not just AJ) tore the house down with their Payback match and following promos (come on that contract signing was amazing) Nope only AJ gets the credit for this though.

-Mickie and Melina were the best women to take over Trish and Lita's mantles.

-Triple H was right up there with Austin and Rock during the attitude era. Rock, the hero, Austin, the anti-hero, and Triple H, the heel. They were the Trifecta of that era.

More may be coming soon.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Nobody would've gave a sht about Punk and Bryan back in the AE because live crowds back then were filled with real men not a bunch of basement dwelling neckbearded virgins like it is now.


As mean as this sounds, it is true. Right now society is still going through their "root for the underdog" phase. So of course these two would be over in a society that has gone hipster. CM Punk is not even over because he is CM Punk. He is over because he reminds older fans of an era gone by, and he is not Cena. If everyone, including Cena, were allowed to do what Punk does, no one would even think of Punk. Bryan is comic relief. His chant has gotten so over that we are about to see a false main event run with him. People say that he started getting over in 2012 and is still going strong. That is because WWE have not given him the brass ring yet. And that is Bryan's whole appeal. He is fucked once he gets a solid title reign. There is a reason why Mick Foley was ALWAYS a transitional champion. I would not be surprised if they have to turn Bryan heel during his reign, just like Punk. But people will say some bullshit like "unlike Cena, Bryan has evolved his character", while not realizing that characters like Cena always have a long shelf life.


----------



## Elijah89 (May 21, 2011)

Murph said:


> :lmao what a loser


It does sound tasteless, but the fans who cheer for guys like Punk and Bryan would have been the laughing stock during that time. If you honestly think fans of Austin and Rock would have Punk and Bryan on their radar, then I don't know what to tell you. Those two would have either on ECW jobbing to Dreamer and Van Dam, or having a Justin Credible title reign. Or they would have been warm up matches for X Pac and Scotty 2 Hotty on heat. They probably would have made it in WCW as Cruiserweights. Punk would have been perfect as part of Raven's Flock (he is an angsty teen afterall), maybe Lodi's tag partner.

Funny thing is, I am not even a fan of the Attitude Era. But I remember the type of audience that was watching then.


----------



## pipebombs (Jul 20, 2013)

Randy Orton had the potential to be the best of all time.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

A few more. 
Cm punk has always been a douche.
Cena will forever be better than Cm Punk
DB is good but i see where the wwe is coming from
Dolph needs buried more
The breakout star of the shield will be seth rollins
paul heyman is just an annoying ass
Sexual Chocolate needs to return


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

judgment day 2009 is one of the most under appreciated ppv's ever
there wasn't a bad match from that card
everything was very good especially the Y2J vs Rey match
even Cena vs Big Show was suprisingly great

an awesome ppv if you enjoy plain good wrestling


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't think the AE was as "amazing" as people say. Other than SCSA and the crazy occasional crowd.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

Just one: I think the fucking Shield are completely useless, every single one of them, in every single way.

My humble opinion. :side:


----------



## diego maradona (Jan 2, 2014)

Zeb Coulter is actually trying his best to get big e langston over with the crowd, but i dont think it will work. I hope one day that a big guy like barrett/swagger/del rio/titus o'niell will finally become a big star, but it wont happen. Fans will continue to cherrypick who they like based on thier own criteria, which is pretty much vanilla midgets that wont draw a dime.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

If Dean Ambrose was wrestling in my backyard, I'd close the curtains.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Nothing personal to any users there, but the Shield Thread is pretty cringe-worthy most of the time, as are some WoW threads.


Even though I might be one of the reasons for some WoW threads being cringe-worthy, I agree. :lol


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

I like Cm punk as a badass face more than a full blown heel.


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

We were just as disappointed at times with the AE product as we are now in 2014.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

so far every diva that was trained from next have been big disappointments(Summer Rae,Emma)

paige will to


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Daniel Bryan would still be over and be in the same push today without the Yes chant.


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

The Usos are dreadful and put on the exact same match almost every time they go out there.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I can't understand how people is so hypocrite. They hate Cena doing nothing and winning every match, but they love it when Roman Reigns do it. Roman have nothing on Cena, and he will be one great flop when his solo push begins.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

WWE should spend 2014 building Bray Wyatt to end The Streak at Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The WWE did not have to make Swagger look like the "horrible, stupid, jealous heel" in order to get Cesaro over.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

The stupid names PPV's have now, like do we really need to dumb it down to such a extent that we have to name a whole PPV "Hell In A Cell" or "Elimination Chamber"? :|


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> WWE should spend 2014 building Bray Wyatt to end The Streak at Wrestlemania 31.


I agree. Other unpopular opinions: Bray is one of the best mic workers EVER and one of the best in-ring performers on the current roster. 

Also: Cesaro > Rollins > Bryan > Angle


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

If DB becomes champion the yes crowd will be soon board. it's the underdog appeal that keeps it going.
The IC champion should always be in the main event mix
IC Championship should only be for new(ish) talent.
Other than his gimmick/mic skills, Dean Ambrose is shit.
I like how Orton carries the belts to the ring.
If WWE wants to move forward, they should stop filling the cards with old fan favourites. (NAO, Rock, Batista, Lesnar)
WWE has lost it's sense of spectacular. It needs more corny preposterous moments again. 
Bray Wyatt for Undertakers last opponent. 
I have never masturbated to a divas match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The argument that "they wouldn't survive in the Attitude Era" is not valid and is pretty stupid. We're not in the Attitude Era anymore, smarks, get over it and find valid reasons to hate on the popular dudes. Most can't because it's simply popular to dislike dudes when they're over/successful. Everyone wants to jump on the bandwagon of liking what's not popular because they think it makes them cool and unique and thus better than other fans. Which ain't the truth whatsoever, it just makes you petty and childish.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Dean Ambrose mic skills is overrated. He always sounds nervous.
They dropped the ball on Ryback.
Roman Reigns had always been the only impressive member of The Shield.
Wade Barrett is ironically the worst alumni of the original nexus.
AJ Lee still looks like she hasn't got past puberty.
I still can't get over the fact that Daniel Bryan looks like our local mechanic, thus preventing me from ever taking him seriously.
I thought Heath Slater should had won the original NXT.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shield in Order:

Ambrose > Rollins > Reigns


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The argument that "they wouldn't survive in the Attitude Era" is not valid and is pretty stupid. We're not in the Attitude Era anymore, smarks, get over it and find valid reasons to hate on the popular dudes. Most can't because it's simply popular to dislike dudes when they're over/successful. Everyone wants to jump on the bandwagon of liking what's not popular because they think it makes them cool and unique and thus better than other fans. Which ain't the truth whatsoever, it just makes you petty and childish.


I agree. Besides, most, if not everyone on the roster WOULD do well in the Attitude Era WWE.

Now, ECW would be a different story but I digress because, as you say, it's one of the dumbest arguments that's been circulated, really.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Apparently, me not liking Cena is unpopular!


----------



## Sandow_hof (May 14, 2013)

The wwe is a good product! Trips is doing a good job!!! Wrestling is awesome


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- Trish Stratus was a terrible wrestler who routinely botched her finishing moves.
- Chris Benoit was absolutely boring during his final 5 or so years.
- Dolph Ziggler is one of the most entertaining wrestlers in the WWE in every aspect.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

I enjoy todays product.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

the fans would turn their backs on Undertaker and he would have had the same reactions of HHH,Batista,Orton,& Cena if he didn't retire and continued on with his career as part of the full time roster

he was already getting booed during in his last feud with Kane
retiring was a very smart move


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

I dont care for a Punk/Austin Match
I dont care for Sting/Taker
Ambrose has the most potential out of the shield. Reigns will be pushed because of his side and Rollins will be the next Ziggler

I liked CM Punk as a face in 2012 over his heel run into 2013
I never cared for Ryaback
Randy Orton is most boring overrated guy WWE has ever pushed to the main event 
I hate a lot of Daniel Bryan fans just for the constant complaining 
John Morrison was better in every way than the Miz and should of got a monster push in 2010
Stephanie McMahon has not been "hot" since 2003 she just looks weird now
Even though he was a dick backstage I love heel Shawn Michaels 
Shawn Michaels carried Old Man Hogan to the best match of his career


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

AJ is not hot.

Randy Orton needs to be in the midcard. He doesnt deserve long title reigns. Short transitional title reigns.. sure, but he is not worthy of being a mainevent heel when there are way better guys in the roster.

Cesaro isnt as exciting as I first thought he was. He is good in the ring.. I just dont like how he carries himself like an idiot.


John Cena is below average at best in the ring.

I hate it when people say "I dont like John Cena but I respect him" to those, I say fuck off! He isnt any more of a hard worker than any other guy in the roster and even if he does work a tad bit harder, he is making way more zeroes in his paycheck so its not like he fucking doing it for the charity.

Oh and I forgot one..

Sheamus SUCKS at everything e does as a babyface. He was ok as a heel. But I hate this guy with a passion ever since he turned babyface. His *stupid *smart ass behaviour is one of the main reasons why I dont like him.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

This forum is unbearable at times because of DB marks.

If it wasn't for the cringey Yes chants, DB would be another Ziggler.

Brock vs Taker will not be MoTN.

The tag div would be shit if it wasn't for NAO.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

John Cena isn't the hardest working man on the roster, look at :bryan.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

CM Punk, Aj Lee, and Paige are mostly over because they look "different". Not to say they aren't talented, but if they looked like and dressed like the rest of the talent people would not be drooling over them so much. And they're overrated terribly. Except maybe for Paige because she's still working her way up and she shows a lot of potential.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

taker vs brock wont be as good as Cena(er2012) or Punk(ss13) vs Brock because Taker isn't as good as the wrestlers Brock faced in those matches

Cena vs Brock & Punk vs Brock are already better than ALL Taker vs Brock matches from 10 years ago especially the overrated hiac match


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Eva Marie has already proven to be more of a valuable asset than 99% of the entire WWE roster. Obviously she not only possesses the exotic, goddess-like appeal of a Victoria's Secret model, but she inherits stunning technical craft not unlike that of Dean Malenko, the performance versatility of Robert de Niro, and the charisma only rivaled by society's greatest historical figures. And being that she and other like-minded, independent women were responsible for generating $12 million in revenue, in addition to said talents, it should automatically put her in the forefront of the divas division. Lita and Trish Stratus could never kiss the feet of Eva Marie, her sparkly $2000 Christian Louboutin's, or stand in her mere presence. They best be glad that she didn't appear in the Attitude Era or the so-called "Golden-age" of women's wrestling in the WWE, because Eva has already surpassed every women's wrestler and is well on her way to surpassing Hulk Hogan and The Rock in everything. Every damn thing, even life.

The reign of Queen Evesus Marie Christ of Nazerath has just begun, Evamania is about to run wild.


----------



## WrestlemaniaSilver (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WWE-Wrest...637?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item461b4a7ea5

Less than 4 hrs!!

I think Wrestlemania is still going to be amazing and the main event, as it evolves, will be the best of the night!!


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

WrestlemaniaSilver said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WWE-Wrest...637?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item461b4a7ea5
> 
> Less than 4 hrs!!
> 
> I think Wrestlemania is still going to be amazing and the main event, as it evolves, will be the best of the night!!


Who the fuck would pay 2 grand to watch Boreton and Boretista?


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

hardysno1fan said:


> Who the fuck would pay 2 grand to watch Boreton and Boretista?


Yeah because that 30 mins is all their getting...


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

I think Dean Ambrose is overrated and will likely end up as a comedy character in the WWE


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

even tho I like DB the Yes chant gets on my nerves


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

Mark Madden is a better color commentator than JBL

Triple H is a superb heel

Zeb Colter is hilarious and one of WWE's greatest ever mic workers

The New Age Outlaws are long past their best and over-the-hill

I couldn't give a toss about 90% of the Divas


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Apr 5, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> CM Punk, Aj Lee, and Paige are mostly over because they look "different".


So why isn't Swagger over then?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hannibal Lector said:


> So why isn't Swagger over then?


Because Swagger is your stereotypical jock type. He's the type that many would see and assume he bullied people like Punk in high school (which isn't true), but my point stands. He looks more "average" or cliche save for his height. Punk/Paige/Aj are "cool" because they're "unique". Same for Corey Graves. Dude is average at best in the ring and okay on the mic, but people overrate him because of his appearance.


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> CM Punk, Aj Lee, and Paige are mostly over because they look "different". Not to say they aren't talented, but if they looked like and dressed like the rest of the talent people would not be drooling over them so much. And they're overrated terribly. Except maybe for Paige because she's still working her way up and she shows a lot of potential.


You can add Bryan to the list. Only over because most WWE fans today look like him.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> CM Punk, *Aj Lee, and Paige are mostly over because they look "different".* Not to say they aren't talented, but if they looked like and dressed like the rest of the talent people would not be drooling over them so much. And they're overrated terribly. Except maybe for Paige because she's still working her way up and she shows a lot of potential.


That, mixed with some horny, nerd thirst. (at least on the internet) unk2


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

InTheAirTonight said:


> You can add Bryan to the list. Only over because most WWE fans today look like him.


Can you show me all these Bryan lookalikes in the audience? because all I can see in a typical WWE crowd is children, moms, dads with guts and clean shaven teenage boys. 

..If you said a ROH or CZW crowd then I'd agree with you, lots of Bryan-alikes there.


----------



## Instant-TooNAttik (Dec 4, 2009)

I personally really liked Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## Sinisterness (Jul 27, 2010)

WWE needs to legitimize their cage matches.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

CM Punk is overrated as hell in the ring and the guy's a total douche outside the ring as well.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

cl_theo said:


> CM Punk is overrated as hell in the ring and the guy's a total douche outside the ring as well.


This is definitely not an unpopular opinion around these parts.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> This is definitely not an unpopular opinion around these parts.


You haven't been in many cm punk threads then with fans acting like he's a Marty and an example for all men and wrestlers alike. :woolcock 

Daniel Bryan to me is a bigger and better man than Punk will ever be. Hell I'd take another awesome DB vs Cena match over DB vs Punk since their last match together although good, wasn't as good as the Cena match.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

I had no problem with the Rock wining the belt from Punk


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock Lesnar needs to break the streak ths year
He needs to look very strong in his incoming match with The Rock next year
The Rock vs Brock Lesnar will be the biggest match in history 
and it will shatter Rock vs Cena I & Trump vs Vince buys/Records


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

- Triple H's success is all deserved and based on merit, not his in-laws. Before he married into the family he was set to win The King Of The Ring and go on a title run (we all know what happened there) and he created D-Generation X, one of the greatest stables of all time. He's been there for 20 years now, and has busted his balls every day for its entirety. Sure, he's never been 'the' guy but he's been Top 5 consistently for most of his career and has reached the point now where he can just wrestle at the big PPV's, and a spot agaisnt Triple H is nothing to snort at. 

- You hate John Cena because Punk told you to.

- You love Daniel Bryan because Punk told you to.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Batistas promo on the yesmovement was actually good.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

cl_theo said:


> CM Punk is overrated as hell in the ring and the guy's a total douche outside the ring as well.


This isn't really an unpopular opinion around here...


----------



## teddygamer (Feb 18, 2014)

Austin will always be below The Rock, in terms of wrestling skill, and mic skill. 
I think the Usos are only a decent tag team.
Del Rio is not boring.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm happy as a clam that CM Punk is off of WWE television.


----------



## Roman Cesaro (Mar 4, 2014)

I like bryan but cannot stand his current gimmick(if there is any)


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Batista is one of the best mic workers in the past 15 years


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm a TNA wrestling fan


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

manchesterdud said:


> I'm a TNA wrestling fan


neg him


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Batista should never wrestle again wwe should have him stay home and pay him for the duration for his contract. The guy is not in shape for wrestling


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't want the Shield to end, think they are better as a group than individuals


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

I hate wrestling lingo like smarks,marks and IWC. Im just a fan

WWE doesn't push the limits of pg.


----------



## lordjones1 (Apr 12, 2008)

1)

I like Bryan but he's not someone the WWE can hang a company on. Everything HHH says about him being B+ is true, including the fact that it is noting to be ashamed of.

Bryan is essentially the Foley of this era, so much so the feud between him and HHH is starting to resemble the Cactus Jack feud pre WrestleMania XVI.

I know Foley came out and said this recently but if the Attitude Era rules still applied he'd be taking huge bumps and getting bust open at every PPV. And he'd be great at it.

He'll never be more over than when he's fighting against the odds (now). His title reigns will get old fast. Be careful what you wish for.

2)

If I ran WWE I'd remove the Divas from all programming for 3-6 months (bar managers). If it had no impact on takings I'd lose them forever.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Cesaro is better than Daniel Bryan.

if Daniel Bryan gets a title run it will get old fast and the fans will turn on him like cena. Daniel Bryan's gimmick is being the underdog.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

More people would like cena if he turned heel.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

If Bryan is going to go over with the title, he is going to need CM Punk. Without a monster heel that can work at his pace Bryan's lack of consistency on the mic as a face will lose him his love. Punk can keep it going with his mic work.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Paul Heyman on the mic today is unbearable, seriously either speed it up or cut the promo time, it's ridiculous.
CM Punk was only entertaining when he was feuding with The Rock.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

The product should be catered to men instead of children and women.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Cena using soldiers and dying children to get over is disgraceful and evil.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

pipboy1995 said:


> Batista is one of the best mic workers in the past 15 years


 Wow, to qoute Jerry 'The King' Lawler "I disagree with you, but I respect your right to be wrong."


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

Lesnar needs to commit full time to the company, or not at all, i'm over these people coming in for 3 matches and getting paid big money :|


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

El Dandy does not have my respect.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

UFC make all of wwe look childish even the attitude era.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

DGenerationMC said:


> El Dandy does not have my respect.


Well fuck you too.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

el dandy said:


> Well fuck you too.












:lmao


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Emma and her stupid dancing bullshit can fuck right off immediately.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Had Cesaro not been added to the Real Americans, he'd probably still be in the lower midcard and jobbing to the likes of Big E, Del Rio, etc. In addition, he probably wouldn't be over with the casuals as he is now and a decent number of smarks and marks would probably not even acknowledge his existence.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

-Undertaker vs Big Show Punjabi Prison is one of the worst worked match in history
even Batista & Khali both put on a better and more organized match inside punjabi prison

-Undertaker has had more bad than good matches in his entire career


----------



## WOTF19 (Sep 11, 2013)

cpuguy18 said:


> UFC make all of wwe look childish even the attitude era.


Lmaoooooooo yea because they do everything wwe does but say its a work.. When UFC admits it's fake then they will be wwe minus the ropes 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

cpuguy18 said:


> UFC make all of wwe look childish even the attitude era.


So does boxing or any other real fighting contest, what's your point?


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

cpuguy18 said:


> UFC make all of wwe look childish even the attitude era.


I don't the stick wrestling gets for not being "real" yet you never hear anyone say "oh, you like Breaking Bad? You know he doesn't really have cancer right? And his REAL name is Bryan!"

Sure. There is a huge difference between UFC and WWE, but there is the same size difference between WWE and TV/Movies but nobody ever gives Brad Pitt for stick pretending to get his ass kicked in Fight Club.

Is it because it's live? Same again, I've never been to a theatre and heard someone shout "He doesn't really love you Juliet, I seem his actor profile on Linked-In, he's married with two kids. He's a fraud!"


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I would like to fuck Emma while she's doing that dance of her's


----------



## SpearORgtfo (Dec 11, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> I would like to fuck Emma while she's doing that dance of her's


if u dont wanna then that pretty much makes u gay


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

WilfyDee said:


> I don't the stick wrestling gets for not being "real" yet you never hear anyone say "oh, you like Breaking Bad? You know he doesn't really have cancer right? And his REAL name is Bryan!"
> 
> Sure. There is a huge difference between UFC and WWE, but there is the same size difference between WWE and TV/Movies but nobody ever gives Brad Pitt for stick pretending to get his ass kicked in Fight Club.
> 
> Is it because it's live? Same again, I've never been to a theatre and heard someone shout "He doesn't really love you Juliet, I seem his actor profile on Linked-In, he's married with two kids. He's a fraud!"


Because WWE and other wrestling sports entertainment is compared to real sports a lot. And that is also because the characters cross over into reality. In interviews with sports reporters, they talk about their nonreal championships like those are legit accomplishments. 

I'm not saying WWE should be compared to real sports. I'm just saying that so many people compare like that. You don't see actors from sports movies or TV shows talking about their accomplishments in those movies/shows as real. But a lot of wrestlers in WWE do. Sports entertainment likes to make things come off as real so it's more entertaining I guess. That's what makes it different from a movie or TV show.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Hazzard said:


> So does boxing or any other real fighting contest, what's your point?


my point was ufc's presentation is better and it feels like a product made for a more mature audience.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

Even growing up in Canada, I always found Bret Hart relatively boring. :draper2


----------



## MothJoke (Feb 23, 2014)

I think they should give Stacy Keibler a Brock Lesnar size contract to get her to come back and let her take the Divas title from AJ.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

MothJoke said:


> I think they should give Stacy Keibler a Brock Lesnar size contract to get her to come back and let her take the Divas title from AJ.


I would rather see trash come back.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

Stone Cold is overrated. Austin's best work was in the Hollywood Blondes.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

I miss chair shots to the head.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

MothJoke said:


> I think they should give Stacy Keibler a Brock Lesnar size contract to get her to come back and let her take the Divas title from AJ.


:ajscream:ajscream:ajscream:ajscream


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

HHH and Stephanie seem like boring people.


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

SnoopSystem said:


> Because WWE and other wrestling sports entertainment is compared to real sports a lot. And that is also because the characters cross over into reality. In interviews with sports reporters, they talk about their nonreal championships like those are legit accomplishments.
> 
> I'm not saying WWE should be compared to real sports. I'm just saying that so many people compare like that. You don't see actors from sports movies or TV shows talking about their accomplishments in those movies/shows as real. But a lot of wrestlers in WWE do. Sports entertainment likes to make things come off as real so it's more entertaining I guess. That's what makes it different from a movie or TV show.


Yeah, you make some good points. Pro Wrestling is so much it's own animal it can't really be compared to anything else. Although I would say winning a title is an accomplishment, but as you just a different kind of accomplishment then it is made out to be.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

cpuguy18 said:


> I miss chair shots to the head.


I don't think that opinion is unpopular.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

I wish they gave some of the divas a lot more training before they stuck them out on tv, it just cheapens the brand IMO :|


----------



## PhantomLordBWH (Dec 18, 2012)

In this thread: a ton of people who lack reading comprehension.

The title of the thread is "Your Unpopular Opinions," yet half of what I'm seeing is stuff that the majority seems to want.

Let me fix it for you so everyone gets it.

"Your *Unpopular *Opinions"

Wishing Cena was a heel isn't unpopular. Wishing The Shield stayed together longer isn't unpopular. Missing chair shots to the head isn't unpopular. Wanting WWE to leave PG isn't unpopular. Get it?


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

SnoopSystem said:


> Because WWE and other wrestling sports entertainment is compared to real sports a lot. And that is also because the characters cross over into reality. In interviews with sports reporters, they talk about their nonreal championships like those are legit accomplishments.
> 
> I'm not saying WWE should be compared to real sports. I'm just saying that so many people compare like that. You don't see actors from sports movies or TV shows talking about their accomplishments in those movies/shows as real. But a lot of wrestlers in WWE do. Sports entertainment likes to make things come off as real so it's more entertaining I guess. That's what makes it different from a movie or TV show.


That is a good point, but I would counter it by saying that actors from tv shows/movies get awards for their acting, and will often be presented as a "3 time Emmy winner" or whatever which is their measurement of how they stack up in their acting skills compared to others in their field. One could argue that winning a title in wrestling is a lot like those awards in that it is a measurement of how much their hard work in training and acting in their "roles" has paid off and how it compares to their peers.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I would like to see the WWE network be a colossal failure. (Which I fully understand it won't be)


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

2002-2004 were the only good years in the ruthless aggression era. 2005 was when things started sucking.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cena carried HBK in that 1 hour long match in British,England

every hour long hbk match(HHH HIAC,Bret Iron Man) sucked except for that match


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Even though I don't like him HHH has put on good matches and his entrance is one of the best entrances of all time.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

-Alicia Fox is hella underrated IMO, she's pretty much the enhancement Diva now which sucks as a huge fan of hers.

-I'm" actually quite the fan of crash TV style pro wrestling, so much that I find myself enjoying WCW 2000-01 despite the hate it gets (many of its criticisms is justified mind you but I am finding entertainment in it nonetheless).

-I'm" pretty much a fan of every style of pro wrestling and one could probably name any genre/style and I can find a good amount of matches/wrestlers that I like in said genre.

-With the previous noted however, I'm" not as much of a matchmark as I used to be. I seem to be drawing more towards characters/storylines lately with the wrestling as a bonus. I seem to be less critical these days, especially concerning older wrestling content. Maybe its my age :lol.

-Since Batista is getting a lot of hate on here recently, I guess it would be unpopular to say that I am a fan of his.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I do not miss the Attitude Era. I'm excited for the future!


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> I do not miss the Attitude Era. I'm excited for the future!


I am too WWE has so much great talent all they need to do is book them well and they will have something thats better than the attitude era.


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think coffee is that nice? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

vs Kurt Angle in 06 was Taker's only great match hes ever had


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Face Punk > Heel Punk. I like both, but face is better to me.


----------



## BreakingIntoHeaven (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't long for a decent WWE tag division (but wouldn't mind if it if there was one).


----------



## SpearORgtfo (Dec 11, 2013)

I hope Roman Reigns becomes a main event star as soon as possible


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't think Vickie Guerrero is ugly. She has a nice body, if she shaved her teeth down and tightened up dem jowls she'd be a solid 8


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

Biggest no no in wrestling ever:

I actualy liked the ending of Wrestlemania 9, with Hogan leaving with the title.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero looked better before she lost all that weight. Not every woman looks good thin.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

wwe today is much much better than in 09 and 10. those years were unwatchable current wwe is somewhat entertaining.


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

Alright, this is my first post here and I'm coming out swinging.

I actually _like_ Michael Cole's commentary. I've never put much stock in how "good" a commentator is. They're there to call the action in the ring and prevent the match from being "silent." No more, no less. And in that regard I don't consider Cole to be any better or worse than J.R. The exception to this was his stupid heel run where he hijacked every show to build up heat for his ridiculous feud with Lawler. But outside of that he's done the job he's sent out there to do and isn't a distraction. And his commentary on the RAW when Foley won his first championship is still one of my favorite calls of all time.

That being said I will always consider Gorilla Monsoon and Jesse Ventura to be the best commentary team ever.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Jerry Lawaler's jokes are funny to me and I hope he doesn't retire any time soon.


----------



## alexfall (Jan 17, 2007)

I think SCSA was a terrible wrestler and his finisher looks soft as hell.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

cpuguy18 said:


> Vickie Guerrero looked better before she lost all that weight. Not every woman looks good thin.


Despite the shit This may warrant I agree.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

I like Air Jordan.

I don't like Daniel Bryan (at least I don't consider him main event material).

I consider Triple H one of the greatest of all time


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

I can't get into the hogan era the matches are so lame and boring compared to wwf new generation and attitude era.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Rest holds should be permanently banned from every wrestling promotion in the world NO ONE wants to see that shit. 

I like spot fests


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Cena is a bigger politician than Triple H.

Ever since Brock Lesnar returned they made him look like a joke.

I don't care about Lesnar vs Taker.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

cpuguy18 said:


> Cena is a bigger politician than Triple H.


Might want to tone it down a bit, we all like posting in this thread, but non-accidental triple posting could be frowned upon lol.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Even if Bryan gets the title he will just defend the title in the mid card. Just like Cm Punk while that no talent cock sucker john Cena hogs up the main event scene. WWE has made it clear that they want Cena as the top guy and no one else. Oh and the yes moment started as something organic and now its just a fad that will die out 6 months from now especially if he gets a legit run.


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

I actually liked Jeff Hardy and his monkey spots.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

I can't watch a straight wrestling match I need good characters and story lines to be invested because its scripted. [EDIT] A wrestling match has much more impact on me if the story lines and characters are good.


----------



## BreakingIntoHeaven (Mar 8, 2014)

Savage VS. Steamboat at WM3 wasn't _that_ amazing.

*takes cover*


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

How does Cena get shit for joking around in promos and other guys like Y2J, Rock and Austin did it as well. Oh but when Cena does it he is "burying them". Shut the fuck up, you sound stupid.


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

I think Damien Sandow, Big E Langston, Jack Swagger and Cody Rhodes are not talented enough to be anything else then low midcard enhancement talent.


----------



## Aguda (Aug 2, 2013)

BreakingIntoHeaven said:


> Savage VS. Steamboat at WM3 wasn't _that_ amazing.
> 
> *takes cover*


I think that since then we've had much better matches.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

The WWE works the IWC badly when it comes to John Cena. They have him win every match on cable, and then on PPV he has a .500 record but everyone acts shocked every time he loses a match. The WWE works the IWC HARD I tell you.


----------



## Night_Vercetti (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler is not that good in-ring...he just oversells moves well enough to make his opponent looks good and himself looks like he is made of paper :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Daniel Bryan and more specifically, his fans, will be the death of professional wrestling. 

Having him go over HHH, and win the title at Wrestlemania XXX for me, would be the worst way to book and end the show.


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

Edge doesn't deserve to be inducted into the HOF...just yet. I see him there in 10 years or so. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

The Architect said:


> Daniel Bryan and more specifically, his fans, will be the death of professional wrestling.
> 
> Having him go over HHH, and win the title at Wrestlemania XXX for me, would be the worst way to book and end the show.


I agree with this. We're now in an age where the fans are as unimaginative as WWE's creative. They can only handle pushing one wrestler at a time. This whole hijacking of shows deal (not talking about the gimmick tonight) will fuck up wrestling for years to come imo. Fans get sick of Bryan, well then they will just shit on the entire roster to get their next darling over.


----------



## TheFightingFowl (Jun 6, 2013)

Fun wrestling is fun

it doesn't always have to be gritty and badass
(this is why i love nxt)


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't think The Rock has had as big of an impact on wrestling as much as Andre/Hogan/Austin/Cena, he may have been a bigger draw tough


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

I miss Edge he's one of the best of all time.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

WWE doesn't need to go TV-14 they need good story lines and good wrestling. 2005- Early 2008 were TV-14 and the product wasn't really good WWE could really push the pg rating if they wanted to.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rock vs Cena I has one of the best buildup for a match ever


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Here is a few, idk if Unpopular 

-Ric flair is by far the GOAT, and if he didnt go to TNA he would be the proverbial GOAT answer

-Cena is top 10 greatest pro wrestler all time ready

-AE was my least favorite era of wrestling by far

-Jerchio was decent at best (most overrated ever) and only has 2-4 "great" matches

-Christian is the best Canadian wrestler not name Benoit or Bret Hart

- There are no draws anymore


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The Architect said:


> Daniel Bryan and more specifically, his fans, will be the death of professional wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Having him go over HHH, and win the title at Wrestlemania XXX for me, would be the worst way to book and end the show.



Yup, Batista holding the title at the end of the night instead would be way more bett....oh wait




BreakingIntoHeaven said:


> Savage VS. Steamboat at WM3 wasn't _that_ amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> *takes cover*



the hype for that match defo was down to its time. Mid 80s WWE wasn't exactly know for technical ability


----------



## WilfyDee (Mar 2, 2014)

The Architect said:


> Daniel Bryan and more specifically, his fans, will be the death of professional wrestling.
> 
> Having him go over HHH, and win the title at Wrestlemania XXX for me, would be the worst way to book and end the show.


I just spent a good or minute or two looking at your sig trying figure out what is in Benoit's hand, before realising its the guy in the backgrounds arm.


----------



## Zombies (Nov 29, 2009)

Some of these comments are not only unpopular, they are flat out idiotic...I won't specifically throw anyone under the bus for some of the horrible and ludicrous comments...Good grief there are plenty to choose from though...As for my unpopular opinion, I think John Cena gets a bad rap from the IWC...The guy is devoted to the biz, he won't ever leave for greener pastures and people are way too harsh on his in ring work...


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Wrestlemania 28 was great I marked out like crazy when rock won one of my favorite finishes ever and It was amazing being there live.


----------



## true rebel (May 31, 2011)

Mason Ryan can be big
Lex Luger was great
Matt>Jeff 
Scott Hall was a better Mic worker then Nash. 
Tyson Kidd has charisma
Cesaro>Bryan

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

true rebel said:


> Cesaro>Bryan
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I agree with this I'm a huge Cesaro mark.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I have not missed CM Punk


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Im tired of Undertakers streak I just don't care I'm tired of him.


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

80's wrestling > 90's wrestling


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Authority vs. Bryan is one of the best story lines in years they give you a reason to care about Bryan.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I would not mind if Daniel Bryan lost in the title match or his match with Triple H, though I do think him winning is the right thing to do.


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

Flawless Victory said:


> I don't think Vickie Guerrero is ugly. She has a nice body, if she shaved her teeth down and tightened up dem jowls she'd be a solid 8


Damn right. Those legs are sexy as hell


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

As much hate as Bryan's booking gets...I think its one of the reason he is so over now-a-days. 

I generally find Orton Vs Cena matches not to be bad in and of themselves. Just over played.

Punk has been meh ever since he lost the title (not just the booking, his performances haven't been good IMO). He was okay for that run and good before.

I think Bray has a great character, but he is far from a great wrestler (ability wise I'm saying)right now.


----------



## BGLWrestlingGod (Apr 25, 2007)

-I love the ending of WrestleMania IX. It was a great surprise and if anyone deserved another run, it was Hogan. I'm willing to bet a lot of people liked the ending when they were kids, too.

-Mabel/Viscera/Big Daddy V was seriously underrated as a performer. No, I'm not just saying that because he died. I thought he was awesome when I was a kid, all the way up until when he was Big Daddy V.

-WrestleMania XXVI is incredibly bland. Every match outcome is exactly how you would expect, with no one great match, despite the card.

-That said, HBK/UT at WM XXVI is mediocre at best.

-Rock/Cena II was awesome. Cena faking Rock with the people's elbow was my markout moment of last year.

-Rey Mysterio has never had a bad match in his life.

-The best HIAC match ever is HHH/Batista.

-I haven't missed CM Punk either. I wonder if that just has to do with fact that his character had no direction anyway when he left.


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

I don´t like USA chants. Especially when they pop up in most impropriate times (TNA Lockdown from this year for example). The only time I found them fitting was when people chant it to Kurt Angle(it fits to his gimmick).


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

kusksu said:


> *As much hate as Bryan's booking gets...I think its one of the reason he is so over now-a-days. *
> 
> I generally find Orton Vs Cena matches not to be bad in and of themselves. Just over played.
> 
> ...


At one time I thought this was the case, then I sat down and thought about it and realized that Bryan is over because of a series of mistakes by WWE and not so much his booking.

*Here is the list of mistakes by WWE that I came up with, that turned into gold for Bryan.*

*-*On NXT, Miz was his pro and Bryan was booked as the weakest rookie which upset and impassioned his indy fans because they knew Bryan could wrestle circles around Miz and the rest of the NXT rookies. 

*-*After debuting with the Nexus, he was fired for strangling Justin Roberts with his tie. This really pissed off his fans and their dismay was the only reason he was brought back.

*-*Being fired allowed him to comeback as the surprise member of team WWE at SummerSlam, allowing him to turn face and avoid being buried by John Cena when he did his "Superman thing" and destroyed the Nexus.

*-*Once Bryan won MITB, they originally planned on him being an upstanding face that wanted to cash-in at Wrestlemania, giving the WHC time to know that he would challenge them. However, WWE changed their minds and had him cash-in and become a coward heel. And his coward heel run, which wasn't originally in the plans, created the "YES!" chant because he thought it would be a way to come off as being annoying to fans.

*-*Then came the Wrestlemania 28 squash. They thought they'd built Bryan up to the point of being so annoying with his "YES!" chant and mistreatment of AJ that it would result in fans embracing Sheamus as the guy that ended the reign of an unlikable coward heel. As you know, it had the exact opposite affect. 

*-*And lastly, CM Punk quitting allowed him to be in a match at Wrestlemania with HHH. I'm 70% sure Bryan would have faced a mid-card heel because Punk was the one being targeted by the Authority before he quit after the Royal Rumble. Also, I don't know how true this is, but supposedly WWE tried to get Punk to come back by offering him a spot in the WWE-WHC main event. If that's the case, Punk turning the opportunity down may also be the reason that Bryan is in the title match.

I won't even discuss the clusterfuck that was the Royal Rumble. Ultimately, Daniel Bryan, with a perfect combination of skill and luck, has become the most over babyface in WWE.


----------



## Toonami4Life (Jan 29, 2014)

Sunny is not and was not what people and herself think she was. I can think of several girls who were more beautiful and caught my eye long before her. She did nothing for Wrestling. Managed 3 championship teams? She left each time after they lost and joined up with the winners all in the span of six months. And really, Managing The Bodydonnas is more impressive than Cornette's The Midnight Express? To quote Bobby Heenan: "That's like comparing Ice Cream to Ice Manure."

She doesn't deserve to be in The Hall of Fame, unless it's for most BJs given out.


----------



## UndisputedSaviour (May 9, 2011)

- I think Christian is very mediocre and was never anywhere near great. For that matter, why is his tan always yellow, and why does he slap anytime he "punches"?
- I think the Undertaker vs Triple H at WM28 was a pathetic display of creative at work. The match was nowhere close to great.
- I think the Undertaker's chokeslam sucks.
- I think Kane is actually better than The Undertaker. It's not his fault creative stuck him with mediocre opponents and the worst storylines for most of his career. Kane can do every one of The Undertaker's own moves better than him.
- I think Kevin Nash's Jack-knife Powerbomb looks stupid.
- I think Triple H is one of the best sellers in the business... Also, he has some of the best punches.
- I think Batista's punches are some of the worst I've ever seen... But they're definitely better than Christian's.
- I don't have a problem with the Triple H vs Randy Orton match at WM25.
- I think all rivalries that includes a wife or a girlfriend or an affair storyline sucks. The only one I appreciate where a wife was involved was Chris Jericho inadvertently punching Shawn Michael's wife at Summerslam 2008. That, and well, the AJ-Punk-Bryan-Kane storyline.
- I think Undertaker's best gimmick was his Ministry persona.
- I think that whenever the time comes that the Shield decides to break up and go their separate ways, every member should still wear their Shield attire for every match. It's just too good.
- I think Kofi Kingston always sucked.
- I think Alberto Del Rio is extremely boring. His matches just don't click with me.
- I always thought Matt was better than Jeff. I don't care to acknowledge either man now, though.
- I think Chris Jericho is the best in the world at what he does.
- I think Big Show's ECW run in 2006 was the most entertaining run of his career. In fact, it was the only entertaining time for ECW when it was revived in 2006.
- I think Chris Jericho should have been drafted to ECW in 2007 to help the brand get some credibility.
- I think any Sabu match is the definition of "botch".
- I think Randy Orton is superbly skilled in the ring. His character, however, needs a drastic change.
- I think Shawn Michaels is a great wrestler, but I prefer good Bret Hart, Kurt Angle, or Chris Jericho any day.


----------



## 99chocking (Dec 28, 2013)

Expecting red rep here but here it goes, I find Daniel Bryans ring work boring.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I never liked Though Enough, it was a waste of time and talent and the winners didn't even had their moment 
I'm glad it got cancelled.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Beth Phoenix is a better worker than both Taker & Kane combined


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

kusksu said:


> I generally find Orton Vs Cena matches not to be bad in and of themselves. Just over played.


They're pretty bad, in general, though I guess it's somewhat down to taste. But their matches recently have been pretty awful, just disconnected sequences of signature moves w/o any flow to the matches at all. Never been a fan of their matches, in general, anyway. 



> Punk has been meh ever since he lost the title (not just the booking, his performances haven't been good IMO). He was okay for that run and good before.


IMO, he's been great up to September of 2013. It was then that he stopped giving a shit about his work, and it got repetitive and boring. But his work w/ Taker and over the summer I still enjoyed quite a bit, personally. 



> I think Bray has a great character, but he is far from a great wrestler (ability wise I'm saying)right now.


He isn't the greatest in the ring, but I would say he has grown on me, in that respect. His match w/ Bryan @ Rumble was great, but it's mostly b/c the match was with Bryan. But he isn't all too bad in the ring, he just isn't all too great either. He certainly needs to improve somewhat, so I guess I agree with you on this.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I absolutely hate how the WWE needs to force Eddie Guerrero into everything.

He was really talented and all, but they seemingly insert him into every production they make. I was just watching their 10 greatest entrances of all time countdown, and he wiggled his way into there. So far they've made 3 countdown shows to my knowledge (finishers, entrances, and catchphrases), and he is on all of them. The only other names to appear on all 3 lists if I recall correctly are Undertaker, Stone Cold, and HHH (if you include DX). Guerrero was a great mid card performer for the vast majority of his career but his name does not need to be thrown around with those names, just because he died tragically.

As a matter of fact, one of my favorite aspects of the Network is that we are able to see Guerrero, not forced into some discussion or in a handpicked match forced into a DVD... But organically, as he was. It's better to be under appreciated than overrated my friends.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Bret Hart was an all around better talent than anyone else of his time. Including Steve Austin. Perhaps not as good as HBK though.

John Cena is the most complete face this company has ever had, in terms of talent, and legitimately one of the best ever.

Bray Wyatt is easily, easily, easily the best mic worker IN HISTORY not named Mick Foley or Chris Jericho.


----------



## Mike Zybyszko (May 10, 2012)

Cena should not be getting credit as "the hardest worker" because anybody would do the same in his position if given the chance (and his superman push). And also on the make a wish thing, yeah it's great he does all that, but do you think any other wrestlers would decline to do that too if they were in Cena's spot? Would anyone on these forums turn down a make a wish request from a terminally ill child?


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar won't be a good match unless its a no DQ & no holds barred


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

95% of iwc would jump on cena bandwagoon if he turned heel tomorrow.

And cena will also be named a ''goat''


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

divas division from attitude era is worse than the current era


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

By the end of 2015, Daniel Bryan and his fans will have done more to damage the company than John Cena has.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't have very high expectations for The Undertaker vs Brock Lesnar's upcoming match at Wrestlemania XXX (don't get me wrong, I don't think the match will suck but I don't think it will be anywhere near as good as Undertaker's last 5 or 6 Wrestlemania matches) and I believe that a lot of fans are ridiculously overhyping the match and will be disappointed when the match turns out to not be as good as their really high expectations.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin DID NOT save the WWE. Can't tell you how many times I've seen on forums Austin marks going off saying "Austin saved the WWF, Austin's the reason the WWE is still here" blah blah blah


----------



## pinkandblack (Mar 3, 2014)

Unpopular you say? Let's see if I can russle some jimbobs!

-JBL was arguably the greatest heel of the decade. Combine his tag team career with his championship reign and you have a future hall of famer.

-Bray Wyatt is good. He's really good. With that said, there isn't a wrestler more overrated on this board. It's not close.

-Dean Ambrose is The Shield. During promos, it's like Mila Kunis alongside Rosie O'Donnell (Reigns) and Roseanne Barr (Rollins).

-The old Kane wasn't Glen Jacobs. This is an unpopular theory for some reason.

-Lesnar shouldn't have came back with the type of matches he's gotten since leaving the UFC. When you bring a guy of his caliber back, you put him in the main event. Basically what you did to Batista.

-For my homer statement, see my sig quote.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Architect said:


> Daniel Bryan and more specifically, his fans, will be the death of professional wrestling.
> 
> Having him go over HHH, and win the title at Wrestlemania XXX for me, would be the worst way to book and end the show.


I agree 100%. His fans are ruining WWE. His fans are nothing but cry babies. l am not a fan of his and find him overrated. The only time he was good is when he was with AJ and he was WHC after that he's sucked ever since. 

If Bryan wins the belt it will be the the worst wrestle mania ending since the dreaded WM XX ending.

Punk > Bryan.

Orton vs Punk should've been the real WM Main event.

I thought Stone Cold Vs Rock at WM 17 is overrated.

Wrestle Mania 17 was boring and overrated. WM 22 was the best.

Matt Hardy > Jeff hardy 

Edge is overrated and so is jericho.

I hope Ryback gets a singles push again.

Natalya is boring and the only reason she's in wwe is because she's a hart. Tyson Kidd is boring too.


----------



## WOTF19 (Sep 11, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Beth Phoenix is a better worker than both Taker & Kane combined


May I please ask how many memorable matches Beth has? Because "good workers" tend to have those not to mention I didn't know both taker nd Kane almost 40 years of experience doesn't compare to beths what 12 years? Nd I'm being generous 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

pinkandblack said:


> *-The old Kane wasn't Glen Jacobs. This is an unpopular theory for some reason.*


I thought I was the only one around here who suspected that.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Wrestling With Shadows is a crappy documentary.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The Architect said:


> By the end of 2015, Daniel Bryan and his fans will have done more to damage the company than John Cena has.



Because all that money Cena has made the company is destroying them right?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Pugilist said:


> Bray Wyatt is easily, easily, easily the best mic worker IN HISTORY not named Mick Foley or Chris Jericho.


Preposterous.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

It got a little defensive in a negative thread about the AE yesterday in the classic section, so this might be unpopular:

Because of nostalgia, if the stupid crap done today (dance-offs, Santino, etc.) was done in the AE, it would be hailed as comedic gold today.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

17-24 was the only period when WM was consistently good

the only good WM from the attitude era was 17


----------



## Smarkass (Aug 13, 2012)

- Undertaker gimmick is for kids

- Jeff Hardy is a top 10 performer


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

- Naomi and Natalya have better in ring ability than AJ

- Rock's comeback tarnished his legacy


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

The streak needs to be broken


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The Rock was more over than Stone Cold


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

- CM Punk leaving changed the product/booking for the better

- Vince didnt screw Bret, Bret screwed himself

- Cena isnt as bad as people make him out to be


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Dean Ambrose > the other two


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

I am here to retract an earlier unpopular opinion of mine.

I thought Ambrose was sh*t. Although i still think he's over rated he's growing on me.

That will be all.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Bray Wyatt has a cool theme


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

- I think John Cena DESERVES to be the top guy, like him or hate him,he makes WWE tones of money


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

All three members of The Shield are equally talented and have an equal shot at becoming the next top guy

The Kliq was and will forever be *awesome*


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Big E sucks, although i like him as a person.


----------



## Mr.Skylar (Nov 6, 2013)

whole golden/cartoon(hogan)era of WWF absolutely sucked .


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Jeff Hardy's Willow gimmick is actually pretty good and is making his otherwise really stale character interesting again


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan has the worst fans in the WWE, point blank.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Paige, AJ, or whoever aren't going to save the Diva's division.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

bigdog40 said:


> Daniel Bryan has the worst fans in the WWE, point blank.


No he doesn't. Every fanbase has its share of annoying cunts. For instance, I'd say the majority of Rock marks are fine, but the ones that constantly bring up ratings and drawing power and mock anybody that likes someone like CM Punk are god awful. Also, some of the Bryan marks that put down other wrestlers to make their favorite look better may also be awful. One way or another, it makes no difference what wrestler some may like, you'll always have the awful annoying marks that go along with them.


----------



## FPT (Mar 27, 2014)

I haven't read through the others, I mean 101 pages is a lot...

- Triple H was awful.
- JBL was awful.
- The Tag Team belts are awful.
- The Undertaker bored me (but that could be because he was feuding with like the Great Khali


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

WWe sucks since 2006 at least, and every year they need Lesnar, Rock, Batista etc...to sell Wrestlemania tickets, one days those guys will be too old to wrestle, than what ?


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Bret Hart is the best wrestler ever

Austin Aries, Antonio Cesaro and CM Punk > Daniel Bryan

edit
But Bryan is REALLY REALLY REALLY GREAT


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro wouldn't be half as over as he is now if Swagger/Colter hadn't saved him with the Real American gimmick.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

This thread will never die :lol

Edit: Watch this be the last post


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

There is nothing worse than old stars coming back.. it just shows what the management think of its current roster 
Sting should be a HOFer but never join the current WWE roster.. an old has been who will only take the space of new talent..
Daniel Bryan's matches are boring and predictable.
the 30th Wrestlemania is shaping up to be a snore fest


----------



## hardy_boyz (Mar 20, 2014)

Divas (and knockouts) are my favorite part of wrestling. (Yes right now it's lacking. I don't think total divas is will ever be there answer to needing to give them storie lines)

Cena is the best talker in the biz mms maybe every (dislike in the ring)

Lesner vs Goldberg was a great match.

Barret and Swagger should be near the main event if not in it.

Kelly Kelly was becoming a good inring worker (better then the bellas with their "everyday training" and training with Cena and Bryan)

Mark Jindrak should not have been released

The wwe could/would be better with a brand split and the WWE network would be the major factor that it would work

Trish wasn't that great.

Cameron is a lot better then people say and is by far the most attractive diva on the ,roster

One of these is a lie


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

2006 revival DX was entertaining.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

I find Ryback to be the most entertaining man on the roster.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> 2006 revival DX was entertaining.


This is an unpopular opinion?

Damn, I fucking loved 2006 DX. They were my favourite part of Raw almost every week.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

LateTrain27 said:


> This is an unpopular opinion?
> 
> Damn, I fucking loved 2006 DX. They were my favourite part of Raw almost every week.


A lot of people on here seem not to like it.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I always thought that Jonathan Coachman was an under appreciated Heel.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

I think that Paige's face is 15 shades of ugly


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Johnathon Coachman was awesome.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I enjoyed Vince vs "god" and I found his segment in the church hilarious.


----------



## cpuguy18 (May 13, 2011)

Paige is HOT


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't get an orgasm when I think of Daniel Bryan becoming champion. I actually lose my erection.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

Think I put this a few pages back but will say again....Michael Cole is a great commentator and it is just everyone jumping on the bandwagon calling him crap

Always been a fan of Hardcore Holly and if he came back I'd mark


----------



## crissy (Nov 30, 2011)

Cm Punk is not the best in the world.
Triple h is awesome one of the all time greats.
Big show fan loved him in NWO


----------



## RPOED (Sep 6, 2009)

Mark Henry sucks, have always thought it & always will.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

cpuguy18 said:


> Paige is HOT


This is unpopular?


----------



## King031 (Jul 23, 2012)

DB is overplayed and I find him mediocre and sometimes dull in the ring

Randy Orton is the Best Today
Cena is actually really good
Triple H is one of the Goat

Shawn Michaels was Better than Bret Hart
WWE was and is and will always be Better than WCW,ECW,NWA

I Love the WWE
I like the WWE guys and Dont back somebody just bc he came from the indies,does technical moves or is small
Cena and Orton are better than CM Punk and Daniel Bryan

I dont believe Ziggler should be pushed to th top
Roman Reigns is the Best member of the shield
I hate CM Punk
I usually boo the Heels and cheer the faces



hate away I guess


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- Paige isn't the greatest diva of all time.
- She also looks like a white trash jackass who probably smells bad.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Triple H isn't a legend, even Cena is a bigger star than him. The fact that he could have control on his booking disgusts me. 

The Shield is the worst thing that will happen in Dean Ambrose's career, he should have debuted against Mick Foley.

Cesaro has no charisma and he is a bad actor

Swagger is great in the ring

Justin Gabriel is one of the most underestimated superstar ever. 

Evolution sucked. They tryna make it like it's same level as NWO but nope it sucked butt. If HHH wasn't controlling booking Evolution would have had the same future as Nexus

Drew Mcyntire deserves to be a jobber. He wasn't that great


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Triple H isn't a legend, even Cena is a bigger star than him. The fact that he could have control on his booking disgusts me.
> 
> The Shield is the worst thing that will happen in Dean Ambrose's career, he should have debuted against Mick Foley.
> 
> ...



That's really not an unpopular opinion...

The majority seem to agree he is a good in-ring worker. People just dislike him because of his mic skills or lack of charisma.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

onlytoview said:


> That's really not an unpopular opinion...
> 
> The majority seem to agree he is a good in-ring worker. People just dislike him because of his mic skills or lack of charisma.


Yeah, and it's not really an opinion. Swagger is AMAZING in the ring, top 5 at the very least on the current roster and that's more of fact because of his legit skills and whatnot.

I've seen so many people say they hate him cause he's ugly or has a weird face (lol).

Which brings me to my unpopular opinion; Roman Reigns and Randy Orton are not that hot. As a female fan, ladies, I question your tastes. I'd take Swagger over them anyday.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Not done this in a while....

Sandow should be in the top 3 heels in the company.

John Cena is a decent guy.

Harper is the best member of The Wyatts.

Rollins is the best member of The Shield.

As a member of the IWC it is OK to like a face.

Razor Ramon is the best heel of all time.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

If it happens Cena vs Taker won't be a good match


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Triple H isn't a legend, even Cena is a bigger star than him. The fact that he could have control on his booking disgusts me.
> 
> The Shield is the worst thing that will happen in Dean Ambrose's career, he should have debuted against Mick Foley.
> 
> ...


*

Not an unpopular opinion. Most of us agree that Swagger can wrestle. One of the best ring-workers? Probably not but he has talent in the ring. Our problem with him is his lack of charisma and mic-skills (though he has brilliant Zeb as his mouthpiece).*


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Triple H is the third best on the roster today (After Wyatt and Cena).

Cesaro shouldn't be pushed.

Shield/Nexus/Evolution were all better than nWo


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

The Shield is overrated as shit:
Reigns has five moves of doom and piss poor mic skills.
Rollins is fun but how many aerial artists really maintain their popularity? Two words for you: Justin Gabriel
And I'll wait for Ambrose to develop a move set but from what I see from him in the wwe, he pretty much screams jobber.

Triple H for all the hate he gets is an underrated part of the attitude era. Rock and Austin are awesome, but him and Angle made it possible that those two didn't have to get stale by always being in the championship picture.

Fans need to stfu with the cm punk chants. You already paid your money so you're not really bothering vince and co one way or the other.


----------



## CMP44BB (Mar 31, 2014)

Triple H isn't that bad.
John Cena *CAN* wrestle.
Goldberg was pretty good.
CM Punk *IS NOT* a whiny little bitch.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Oscirus said:


> The Shield is overrated as shit:
> Reigns has five moves of doom and piss poor mic schools.
> Rollins is fun but how many aerial artists really maintain their popularity? Two words for you: Justin Gabriel
> And I'll wait for Ambrose to develop a move set but from what I see from him in the wwe, he pretty much screams jobber.


I agree on Reigns. Rollins is better than Gabriel in the ring. He isn't just an "aerial artist", he's simply really versatile and good in the ring, in terms of both move execution and psychology. Ambrose is overrated, IMO, but he definitely does not scream jobber. He screams major heel, perhaps upper midcard level. 



> Fans need to stfu with the cm punk chants. You already paid your money so you're not really bothering vince and co one way or the other.


Some posters that I respect on here are also annoyed by the chants, but honestly, I disagree completely with lots of the stuff said about them. You say the fans already paid their "money". By the same token, they can chant for Punk all they want, b/c they've already paid for their ticket. Honestly, lots of fans chanting his name are just big fans of his and chant his name for that simple reason. I get that it may be somewhat ridiculous to chant it on some occasions, but on others, I see no problem with it. Are they really insulting anyone if they chant his name during a Diva's match or a segment involving personnel related to him? IMO, chants like the ones during the Taker segment this Monday aren't too detrimental. Do they really ruin segments? Maybe they kind of mess up segments like the Cena/Wyatt one in Chicago, but I honestly haven't noticed that they detract from segments all too much with the exception of the Cena/Wyatt one. As for chants during filler matches, I don't find any issue with the fans chanting for someone they like during segments they don't care about.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Db is 1000 times more overrated than ric flair or any other wrestler in the world.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

RFWHC said:


> I agree on Reigns. Rollins is better than Gabriel in the ring. He isn't just an "aerial artist", he's simply really versatile and good in the ring, in terms of both move execution and psychology.* Ambrose is overrated, IMO, but he definitely does not scream jobber. He screams major heel, perhaps upper midcard level. *
> 
> 
> 
> Some posters that I respect on here are also annoyed by the chants, but honestly, I disagree completely with lots of the stuff said about them. You say the fans already paid their "money". By the same token, they can chant for Punk all they want, b/c they've already paid for their ticket. Honestly, lots of fans chanting his name are just big fans of his and chant his name for that simple reason. I get that it may be somewhat ridiculous to chant it on some occasions, but on others, I see no problem with it. Are they really insulting anyone if they chant his name during a Diva's match or a segment involving personnel related to him? IMO, chants like the ones during the Taker segment this Monday aren't too detrimental. Do they really ruin segments? Maybe they kind of mess up segments like the Cena/Wyatt one in Chicago, but I honestly haven't noticed that they detract from segments all too much with the exception of the Cena/Wyatt one. As for chants during filler matches, I don't find any issue with the fans chanting for someone they like during segments they don't care about.


Overrated by who?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Some members of the IWC.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Yeah just like any other wrestler so.. You'd think with Ambrose it is a trait of his personality or gimmick for how much poeple repeat that


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I think he's overrated because lots of people compare him to Punk on certain websites, and I don't buy into it. I think he's good, and can be a major player, but he doesn't match up with Punk in the ring, and, while he is good on the mic, I don't buy into claims that he's as good as Punk. 

And yeah, lots of guys are overrated or underrated among any certain demographic. Was just listing my thoughts on some of the things the poster I quoted had said.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Nah that's ok man you don't just blind hate him, you exposed your points and i agree with some. Everything's cool


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Cesaro is overrated and shouldn't get a main event push 
Sandow should be in the spot Randy Orton's in


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Darth Tyrion said:


> I don't get an orgasm when I think of Daniel Bryan becoming champion. I actually lose my erection.


Why did you have an erection in the first place? :side:


----------



## SmarkyKunt (Jul 16, 2013)

Not a CM Punk fan.
Ambrose is the weakest member of The Shield. 
Daniel Bryan is not the next Hulk Hogan. (more of a fact, but k)


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Cm Punk is LAME 
John Cena is a great dude and the best thing to happen to the wwe since stone cold
I think Aj Lee looks like a rodent in the face.


----------



## Bandwagon_derailed (Apr 5, 2014)

Alicia Fox is a great wrestler, her improvements are deserving of another title reign.

Batista is a mid card talent, always has been.


----------



## TheIconShockmaster (Dec 27, 2012)

:cussin::cussin:HHH will win the Title, John Cena will be put on the back burner, Hulk Hogan shouldn't be hosting WM, Stone Cold won't do Anything, CM Punk isn't ever gonna face him, Taker vs Sting is about as likely as TV-14 happening.. And in typical WWE fashion they will bury Bray Wyatt.. Now on the Brightside , WMXXX could bomb and still not be as bad as TNA.. Willow Really?Really?Really? wait for it Really? I've seen better matches on RoH ohhh wait that JUST WAS AJ STYLES ..TNA's top talent.. RVD to be in the AtG Battle Royal.. And Damn it straight to hell if Sting appears in the rafters.. 
:clap


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't stand daniel bryan or his fans. They are all annoying.
The yes movement is one of the dumbest things in the history of wrestling.
daniel bryan isn't a draw.
His fans ruin other matches.
I hope Orton, Batista or HHH win at WM XXX
CM Punk > bryan


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Agreed rko.

If not for the yes chant, he would be getting ko'ed by big show in the battle royal.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

HHH should walk out of Mania like he did 12 years ago: as undisputed champ. 
Cena deserves a better Mania 30 match than Bray Wyatt.
We have not had a GOOD Wrestlemania since they went back to PG. Just okay/average at best.
Bryan winning the title tonight in Cena fashion will do nothing for the product.
His gimmick is childish, retarded and unappealing to me as an adult male wrestling fan for 22 years.
The streak along with Undertaker's gimmick has gotten played out.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Not really unpopular but
Daniel bryan is the best there is.
The best there was
And the best there ever will be

Bryan is the GOAT

Ok these are more unpopular

Ambrose is my favourite of the shield.
But all of them are talented and have a equal shot at being main eventers
I don't like cena as a wrestler, but I respect him.
I dont want to see a Taker vs sting


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

I ant to see Taker vs Miz at WM 31, if Miz win s the battle royal.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

AJ Lee sucks seems to be an unpopular opinion around here, so i'll go with that.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

RKO85 said:


> I can't stand daniel bryan or his fans. They are all annoying.
> The yes movement is one of the dumbest things in the history of wrestling.
> *daniel bryan isn't a draw.*
> His fans ruin other matches.
> ...


This can't be an opinion. It has to be a fact that he is either a draw or he's not a draw.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

This is something that I've been hearing/reading a lot lately. I'm kinda agreeing with it. The fans are going to turn on Daniel Bryan. SOME people are already comparing his "act" to Cena, in that it's "corny" "cheesy" and "too kid friendly" I mean let's keep it real. Could you HONESTLY say that if DB was on top like Cena for years and STILL doing the "yes" stuff, that you wouldn't cringe yourself into a stroke.I don't blame Bryan though, wwe has this mentality to take something cool and just beat it into the damn ground until it becomes un cool. They did it with that Fandango shit last year and I was sick of it before the post WM European tour was even over with.In order for DB to NOT get the "Cena treatment" by the fans. They have to let him not be so corny, have some edge and don't give him a superman push.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

RKO85 said:


> I can't stand daniel bryan or his fans. They are all annoying.
> The yes movement is one of the dumbest things in the history of wrestling.
> daniel bryan isn't a draw.
> His fans ruin other matches.
> ...


That's silly. You can hate Daniel Bryan, his fans, and the "yes" chant, but arguing that he isn't a draw is absurd for two reasons:

1. He moves a shit ton of merchandise and gets mainstream media attention.
2. He is the most over wrestler in WWE or any other promotion since Rock in 2003 and, before that, Steve Austin in 1999. 

You're all entitled to your opinions, but the idea that Daniel Bryan isn't making beaucoup bucks for WWE is just moronic. There's no other way around it.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

I want Batista to win just to see all the tears afterwards.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

Xiphias said:


> I want Batista to win just to see all the tears afterwards.


And all them Boootista chants


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

I prefer to judge wrestlers based on their wrestling ability in the ring, than what they do on the microphone or based on their gimmicks..... seems to be unpopular round these parts.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

If WWE do make Daniel Bryan the face of the WWE for 4/5 consecutive years where he's super-Bryan ala John Cena, then the fans will all turn on him. WWE doesn't realise we want to see guys like Bryan winning titles and in main events.... but having the one guy dominate constantly and always being in every main event is absolutely pointless. They need to share it around among other deserving guys like Punk, Ziggler, Cesaro, Rollins, Ambrose, Wyatt, Reigns, etc......


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

Dave Meltzer sucks (actually that one could be construed as both a popular and unpopular opinion, depending on who you ask)


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> That's silly. You can hate Daniel Bryan, his fans, and the "yes" chant, but arguing that he isn't a draw is absurd for two reasons:
> 
> 1. He moves a shit ton of merchandise and gets mainstream media attention.
> 2. He is the most over wrestler in WWE or any other promotion since Rock in 2003 and, before that, Steve Austin in 1999.
> ...


He doesn't move the needle at all in terms of ratings & PPV buys. That's what I am talking about.


----------



## Latex0r (Jan 24, 2012)

always thought cm punk is too small and is overrated as hell (im not kevin nash btw)


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

Brock Lesnar vs The Undertaker was one of the worst matches of the night.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

OisinS94 said:


> *I prefer to judge wrestlers based on their wrestling ability in the ring*, than what they do on the microphone or based on their gimmicks..... seems to be unpopular round these parts.


Lol, how is Kane ahead of Michaels and Bryan in your top 10 favourites list?


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

RKO85 said:


> He doesn't move the needle at all in terms of ratings & PPV buys. That's what I am talking about.


ppvs no longer matter and he's been drawing the biggest ratings on raw every week


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> He doesn't move the needle at all in terms of ratings & PPV buys. That's what I am talking about.


He's better at moving buys and ratings then the guy in your username and CM Punk.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The fact Cesaro has taken Swagger's gimmick in the split is just stupid and proof of WWE's inept booking and storytelling. That pisses me off even more than the fact Swagger will be a jobber for the rest of his career.


----------



## radiatedrich (Dec 30, 2009)

Sting is overrated
The NWO is overrated
Tony Schiavone was a pretty good commentator
Vince Russo gets too much blame for the fall of WCW
Pre-WrestleMania pro wrestling bores the fuck out of me
Attitude Era matches were mostly shitty brawls until they brought in WCW talent such as Jericho, Benoit, Guerrero, Malenko, Mysterio, etc.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The fact Cesaro has taken Swagger's gimmick in the split is just stupid and proof of WWE's inept booking and storytelling. That pisses me off even more than the fact Swagger will be a jobber for the rest of his career.


It may have something to do with that fact that Cesaro is superior to Swagger in every way.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A$AP said:


> It may have something to do with that fact that Cesaro is superior to Swagger in every way.


I honestly don't give a shit, it's still incredibly stupid to me that he needed Swagger's gimmick, down to the goddamn theme music, in order for people to pay attention to him and for him to get over.

Another unpopular opinion: Swagger is better at portraying gimmicks, whereas Cesaro has to be spoon fed them. He is a beast in the ring and deserves his push but the fact he sucked with his own gimmick and the WWE needed to pawn off someone else's in order for him to matter is ridiculous.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

HHH is the only part timer who knows how to still put on a great match


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow, I said here that the streak will be broken AND it is


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Swagger > Cesaro


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> Swagger > Cesaro


Eeeehh, I like you.

Unpopular opinion: Wrestlers who wear singlets need to take their straps down more often when they go in for a finisher.


----------



## NMPunk (Oct 9, 2013)

Batista is a good competitor


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Cesaro over Swagger. Cesaro is main event material. Swagger...not so much. He lacks a presence that Cesaro has.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I still sometimes can't suspend believe enough to accept guys like Daniel Bryan or Rey Mysterio can pose a legit threat to guys like HHH, Kane, or John Cena.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

brandiexoxo said:


> Cesaro over Swagger. Cesaro is main event material. Swagger...not so much. He lacks a presence that Cesaro has.


^That's not an unpopular opinion whatsoever, bro. Everyone worships Cesaro, lol.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Cesaro will be a flop REMEMBER THIS COMMENT!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The fact Cesaro has taken Swagger's gimmick in the split is just stupid and proof of WWE's inept booking and storytelling. That pisses me off even more than the fact Swagger will be a jobber for the rest of his career.


He fucked up his own career, he's not trustworthy in a high position, he deserves to be a jobber from now on.

***

Now the dust has settled a tad, i'm excited that WWE had the balls to break the streak. NO ONE saw it coming. In an era of predictability, they swerved everyone.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

brandiexoxo said:


> Cesaro over Swagger. Cesaro is main event material. Swagger...not so much. He lacks a presence that Cesaro has.


No he's not! He's a balding european that has a rotten accent... who also had to use someone else's gimmick to get over.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Sir Digby Chicken Caesar said:


> He fucked up his own career, he's not trustworthy in a high position, he deserves to be a jobber from now on.
> 
> ***
> 
> Now the dust has settled a tad, i'm excited that WWE had the balls to break the streak. NO ONE saw it coming. In an era of predictability, they swerved everyone.


Yeah, because no other superstar has ever been arrested and bounced back and been pushed after, right? 

And becoming a jobber is one thing, but taking away his entire gimmick while making him a jobber is a completely different thing. He's unjustly and disproportionately punished and the only reason you say that he deserves it is because you, like most of the IWC, have a bizarre hate boner for him.

I agree with your second point, however. I really was shocked when it happened, it was pretty damn surreal but if you wanna start off a new Era, might as well change something that's been there for damn new two decades. Don't know if the fallout will be worth it, though.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

BigEMartin said:


> No he's not! He's a balding european that has a rotten accent... who also had to use someone else's gimmick to get over.


:cesaro:cesaro


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

People who hate Cena for being well, Cena aka "alwayskickoutat2" "superman" and the list goes on...and cheer for D-Bryan are fucking hypocrites !

I'd have prefer to see any member of Evolution as champion instead of Bryan (not because I hate Bryan, I just love Evolution :rko2:hhh2:batista4


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

tonsgrams said:


> Lol, how is Kane ahead of Michaels and Bryan in your top 10 favourites list?



Bryan will probably move up in the next few years if I was to make a list again in 2/3 years time..... I think Kane is absolutely fantastic in the ring in my opinion too.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

TNA Original said:


> People who hate Cena for being well, Cena aka "alwayskickoutat2" "superman" and the list goes on...and cheer for D-Bryan are fucking hypocrites !
> 
> I'd have prefer to see any member of Evolution as champion instead of Bryan (not because I hate Bryan, I just love Evolution :rko2:hhh2:batista4


these kind of hypocrites rule the forum bro.

On topic: Ending the streak SPECIALLY Giving it to brock is million times worse than finger poke of doom or anything in wrestling history.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I actually like Swagger more than Cesaro. Even though Cesaro may be the strongest man in WWE ,have a great history in indies and is a great performer ,i respect Swagger for being a legit ass kicker. He indeed have a impressive career in wrestling.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm not gona give Undertaker a pass for this one, we always talk about how Triple H only puts his friends over, it was BS move by Undertaker to put over and lose clean at WM for his friend Brock Lesnar instead of someone that would have benefited from it, Taker lost enough of times for him back in 2002

Oh, and anyone complaining about Sting wrestling Taker should be slapped in the face when he accepts this MEDIOCRITY from Taker/Lesnar

this one should not be unpopular, Lesnar chokes at WM.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock vs Taker made HHH vs Brock looked good


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

The Scooby Doo movie did a great job at putting over the WWE title. They had it lowered from the rafters, placed in a secure glass case and then even had it engraved on a giant mountain. Why can a silly cartoon get it right and not the WWE? I think the WWE title should be engraved into all the RAW/SD/PPV sets. Then wrestlers can point to it the way they do the Wrestlemania sign each year on the road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

etrbaby said:


> I'm not gona give Undertaker a pass for this one, we always talk about how Triple H only puts his friends over, it was BS move by Undertaker to put over and lose clean at WM for his friend Brock Lesnar instead of someone that would have benefited from it, Taker lost enough of times for him back in 2002
> 
> Oh, and anyone complaining about Sting wrestling Taker should be slapped in the face when he accepts this MEDIOCRITY from Taker/Lesnar
> 
> this one should not be unpopular, Lesnar chokes at WM.



Your an idiot. Undertaker worked with a GRADE 3 CONCUSSION the entire match. He didn't even know where the hell he was the entire time. If he never got the concussion then I could understand the hate but he was working with the most severe type of concussion he could have. Lesnar had to work the match with a ragdoll. 

As for Undertaker putting over Lesnar. You know who else he put over. Paul Heyman and if there is any heel in the business that is going to be able to use the streak to it's full advantage it's him.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I can't stand the Yes! chant & am finding the whole thing with Daniel Bryan at the moment cringe worthy.

I love Bryan as a wrestler but this gimmick is hard for me to watch. He's completely over & I'm all for him getting his chance to shine, but I would like to see more then YES YES YES every 30 seconds of a promo.

It's not even his fault, if that's what gets you over then I understand milking the cow until it's dry, but man it makes me skip segments. Everybody keeps raving about how he's a great guy & all that, but by many people's accounts so is Cena & I can't stand the smiling BS he puts me through. At the moment it's the same shit with Bryan. They should team up & form the Smiling Brother In-Laws or something. I can't be a hypocrite & bash Cena for something that I find annoying & then let it go on other people.

I found the Yes/No thing funny during the start of the Anger Management crap, after that it jumped the shark in my head & I've been annoyed with it ever since. I like AJ & her doing the Yes chant made me hate her fucking guts (TV character I mean) to the point where I couldn't watch her segments. I just can't stand it. :lmao


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

-It's nice to have optimism around here for once but I think we should calm down just a little about this new era stuff.

-Paige's debut felt cheap. Build up with a PPV win would've been much nicer, and I think she's getting a pass because she's Paige. But I'll see what they'll do with this.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I can't stand the Yes! chant & am finding the whole thing with Daniel Bryan at the moment cringe worthy.
> 
> I love Bryan as a wrestler but this gimmick is hard for me to watch. He's completely over & I'm all for him getting his chance to shine, but I would like to see more then YES YES YES every 30 seconds of a promo.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% with this. This is what happens when things are over done. Bryan is fast becoming stale now with the constant smiling, the yes/no chants, all becoming so dam annoying now rather than enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I can't stand the Yes! chant & am finding the whole thing with Daniel Bryan at the moment cringe worthy.
> 
> I love Bryan as a wrestler but this gimmick is hard for me to watch. He's completely over & I'm all for him getting his chance to shine, but I would like to see more then YES YES YES every 30 seconds of a promo.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said. If John Cena did what Bryan did at Wrestlemania everyone would be bitching and whining about him no selling an injury and proceed to call him supercena.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't like Bryan's gimmic (good worker though)

Lesnar has been terrible in a tonne of big matches recently and Lesnar/Goldberg, which should have been great was possibly the worst big match ever

The streak should not have ended with Brock

No matter how I try, I don't like Ziggler

The IC and US belts are a joke right now and have been for almost a decade


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't really like a lot of the talent coming through NXT, most of them have some of the worst gimmicks ever...Bolieve????? Adam Rose????? LMAO


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

Daniel Bryan is an overrated wrestler. And his marks should stop sucking his dick and stop acting acting like he's the second of Jesus.


----------



## DrZaius (Mar 26, 2014)

Heath Slater has got himself into a good place in the company....


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Fuck this "Forget CM Punk, we have the New Generation coming!" movement. I understand that there is no reason to dwell on Punk, b/c he left himself, but it almost seems like the majority of the IWC has legitimately turned on the best in the world w/o even knowing what had happened to him. Fuck that. It's like the last few years of Punk's great work never took place. 

For the record, I love Bryan and am excited for his upcoming reign. I also like Rollins, and think Wyatt, Cesaro, and Ambrose are decent, when it comes to this New Generation thing. But Bryan is really the only one of them that I feel compares to Punk.

Basically, I don't have anything against what's taking place now, but this whole "Fuck CM Punk" attitude is stupid imo.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't like Daniel Bryan. I find him boring and annoying. He's a good wrestler though.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

RFWHC said:


> Fuck this "Forget CM Punk, we have the New Generation coming!" movement. I understand that there is no reason to dwell on Punk, b/c he left himself, but it almost seems like the majority of the IWC has legitimately turned on the best in the world w/o even knowing what had happened to him. Fuck that. It's like the last few years of Punk's great work never took place.
> 
> For the record, I love Bryan and am excited for his upcoming reign. I also like Rollins, and think Wyatt, Cesaro, and Ambrose are decent, when it comes to this New Generation thing. But Bryan is really the only one of them that I feel compares to Punk.
> 
> Basically, I don't have anything against what's taking place now, but this whole "Fuck CM Punk" attitude is stupid imo.


:agree: Repped you.


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest (Jan 29, 2014)

I think that Undertaker losing the streak to Brock Lesnar is the worst mistake in the history of the company


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

WWE will turn to shit once again in the next three to five months and people will go back to complaining as usual.


Ending Undertaker's streak is one of the top three worst decisions in WWE history.


People will turn on Daniel Bryan within the next three to five months.


John Cena will be remembered by WWE as the greatest of all time :cena4


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

* All Brock Lesnar WrestleMania matches ( vs. Angle, vs. Goldberg, vs. Triple H and vs. The Undertaker) have all been snorefest.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Swagger > Cesaro

Punk > Daniel Bryan

Mick Foley was a shit wrestler and his opinions are crap.

Joey Styles was an average commentator.

Paige vs AJ Lee will be as good as Trish vs Lita.


----------



## Tyler Danielson (Apr 9, 2014)

Kane is a very talented wrestler.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Tyler Danielson said:


> Kane is a very talented wrestler.


That's not unpopular..i mean i guess?


----------



## HardKor1283 (Mar 4, 2014)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> * All Brock Lesnar WrestleMania matches ( vs. Angle, vs. Goldberg, vs. Triple H and vs. The Undertaker) have all been snorefest.


I'll one up ya. *All* Brock Lesnar matches are snorefests for me.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

Paige winning the Divas title on her first night is a mistake.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Late 2002-Mid 2005 was one of the best time periods in WWE history


----------



## ECWFTW420 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lesnar beating the streak isn't really that bad. Suggesting that Wyatt or Reigns were even worthy of having a streak match is laughable.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RFWHC said:


> Fuck this "Forget CM Punk, we have the New Generation coming!" movement. I understand that there is no reason to dwell on Punk, b/c he left himself, but it almost seems like the majority of the IWC has legitimately turned on the best in the world w/o even knowing what had happened to him. Fuck that. It's like the last few years of Punk's great work never took place.
> 
> For the record, I love Bryan and am excited for his upcoming reign. I also like Rollins, and think Wyatt, Cesaro, and Ambrose are decent, when it comes to this New Generation thing. But Bryan is really the only one of them that I feel compares to Punk.
> 
> Basically, I don't have anything against what's taking place now, but this whole "Fuck CM Punk" attitude is stupid imo.


----------



## Tyler Danielson (Apr 9, 2014)

I think Wade Barrett is overrated. He can talk, but his wrestling sucks.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Undertaker should have kept his streak intact.

I know how people say "Streaks are mean't to be broken" and Undertaker is an old school guy with an old school mentality.

But, unlike guys like Shawn or Flair (in his last WWE Match) I think Undertaker should win his last match with his streak intact.
Now that can't happen. It is what it is.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm glad that punk left, I thought he was being a baby and I don't really miss him! Though, I will say hes a great talent, but at this point, I think he should be a good hand more so the main event picture if he comes back! Cena has made some guys in the ring, cmp put people over on social media and outlets, but he's never did a feud with a young hot talent and actually put them over.

Everyone loves adam rose, I love leo kruger. I don't think adam rose gimmick is going to work outside the smarky crowd. Unless this guy gets daniel bryan love, he's fandango 2.0


----------



## Ethereal90 (Apr 10, 2014)

I think Natalya is overrated. She is average at best, and I feel like the the main reason people think she is so great is because the divas division has been so down that averageness starts to equal excellence. He family legacy also helps.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

I think Dean Ambrose is overrated as fuck.

Brock Lesnar made the streak ending "believable" because he can legit kick Taker's ass.

I think Orton is a great performer.


----------



## Gandalf (Mar 15, 2014)

i think AJ is fucking ugly.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

I miss CM Punk a lot less than I thought I would.

I'm glad a young guy did not break the streak. Because if someone like Roman Reigns/Bray Wyatt/Cody Rhodes beats Taker, who knows what will happen to him 5-10 years down the line. For all we know by next year, he'll end up being like Dolph Ziggler or Wade Barrett and then would have the weight of being the guy that broke the streak on his shoulders for the rest of his career. Can you imagine a potential midcarder ending the streak? It'll be too much for a young talent to take. Someone established had to do it and Brock Lesnar is one of them.

And no not Daniel Bryan, his momentum would have died the same way our childhoods did.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> I think Dean Ambrose is overrated as fuck.
> 
> Brock Lesnar made the streak ending "believable" because he can legit kick Taker's ass.
> 
> I think Orton is a great performer.


I agree, love ambrose, but I feel they are giving him more credit than he actually deserves. I also don't like his wailing lou thou press, I think he needs to throw some serious blows. HHH works a realistic style. We know its wrestling, but hhh you feel his aggression in his punches. Ambrose just looks silly doing that lou thou press man

also, daniel bryan doesn't know how to sell effectively. He sucks at selling and sucks at ring psychology built around selling. He has a shoulder injury and Starts doing the yes chant with both hands after the match. In the beginning of the match, he sells the shoulder, only to forget about it later, even though hhh worked on the arm the entire match, very inconsistent with his selling


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

Didn't like that they just gave Paige the title like that on Raw. I'm not as in love with her as most people, but I think its horrible booking.

It was time for Undertaker to lose. He simply showed that he can't go anymore.

I liked every match at Wrestlemania 30. Very good show IMO


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

Jeff Hardy should never have won a world title. 

Daniel Bryan is not a believable champion.

U.S & I.C should be disbanded in favour of tournament booking for world title shots.

Bray Wyatt will never progress to top heel status because he'll never live up to the standards set by Brock, Batista etc in the look department


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

Mark Henry is completely uninteresting.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

Bret Hart is the best there is the best there was and the best there always will be.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

Shelton Benjamin had one fluke match and his race is what propels his status.


----------



## orph (Feb 17, 2010)

Ahmed Johnson if he kept his weight under control and stayed in wwf would have been atleast a 3 time world champ.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Goldberg @ 20 is no longer Brock's worst match at WM 

its Brock vs Taker


----------



## Tyler Danielson (Apr 9, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Goldberg @ 20 is no longer Brock's worst match at WM
> 
> its Brock vs Taker


I thought Brock vs Taker was awful, but at least they put forth the effort. Lesnar nor Goldberg cared about putting on a good match, which I find totally disrespectful to the fans.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't miss CM Punk. 

Triple H is the man.

I like Randy Orton. (This is a new one for me so I may be kinda drunk.)


----------



## Tyler Danielson (Apr 9, 2014)

I think Big E Langston is IC Champ is because he is a muscle-head.


----------



## Tyler Danielson (Apr 9, 2014)

Bobby Lashley could be a credible WWE Champion. I think his ring work is very good.


----------



## Perfectly Executed (Jul 17, 2007)

-I think Daniel Bryan will fizzle out quickly as champion if he doesn't do something other than yell "YES!" 500 times in a row. This isn't a real competition. It's performing arts. Athletic skills will only take you so far. 

-I think Ziggler needs to go away for a while and be retooled a bit if he ever wants to have any kind of real main event run.

-I know it's popular now to say "Fuck Punk, he left!" or whatever, but I think the WWE needs him to come back because the number of genuinely interesting heels currently in the WWE is extremely low.

-Ric Flair, with all his cartoony faceplants, antiquated promo style and exact same worked match over and over again, is really overrated. 

-Ending the Undertaker's streak, even with Lesnar as the choice, was absolutely the right call.

-Cesaro, though talented, has a long way to go and is really being overrated right now.

-Bray Wyatt might be the best current _performer_ in the WWE. Note the word "performer" there, not wrestler.

-Mic skills and natural charisma are, rightly, more important to being successful in the business than in ring ability.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

I think WWE creative has done a fantastic job of building Bryan into the biggest star in the industry.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

-Many IWC members overuse the term overrated as a reason to hate a popular person.
-Jobbers like Heath Slater and Zack Ryder have more charisma than 90% of the roster.
-Zack Ryder is the only true burial of the last few years.
-WWE needs to start a Diva Tag Team Division this year, introducing Diva Tag Titles, esp since the NXT girls are starting to come up to the main roster and the remaining main division girls will most likely not contend for the Diva's Title anytime soon.
-WWE using the Diva's title over the Women's does not bother me as much as some people. It does need to be redesigned though.
-Stone Cold and The Rock were lucky their characters took off bc if wrestling was the only thing that matters, they would be lucky to be midcarders.
-People hate HHH because he exceeded their expectations. Remember according to many fans, Hunter Hearst Helmsley was suppose to be midcard for life. It's like people are mad at him for doing whatever it took to get to the top yet these same people curse superstars when they just float by in the business and stay content being lower on the card (Kofi Kingston for instance).
-CM Punk is not missed by me. In fact Sayonara B****.


----------



## Spirit Soul (Sep 5, 2011)

Paige is overrated.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Daniel Byran is very Cena-esque in many aspects but he'll get a pass from the IWC while Cena will not.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

ScottishJobber said:


> Swagger > Cesaro
> 
> Punk > Daniel Bryan
> 
> ...


Paige and AJ Lee are both better wrestlers than Trish and Lita.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

I don't think Cody Rhodes is main event material.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

xRedx said:


> I don't think Cody Rhodes is main event material.


I'm sorry to say it but as of now I agree with you. However in an effort to prove me wrong, I would like to see how he would handle being in such a position.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

SparklingRoyalty said:


> I'm sorry to say it but as of now I agree with you. However in an effort to prove me wrong, I would like to see how he would handle being in such a position.


Who knows, maybe he will but i think he'd be a great midcarder if wwe actually cared about the midcard. I could see him being a great IC champ though.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm a Cody Rhodes guy, but they've ruined him since Hell In A Cell. He's currently just Kofi Kingston V. 2.0, performing repetitive spots in redundant filler tag matches on Superstars. I thought they were going to do something w/ him, after turning face, and he was on a roll, but they ruined his momentum. He was still good in a Tag Team with Goldust, until the Creative Team gave up completely ob both of them, and stopped putting in a ounce of effort in trying to do something with them.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

I think AJ is the best diva ever. 

I always thought Ultimate Warrior was a great talent and his match with Randy Savage at WM7 remains one of the best matches of all time IMO. I'm glad I can say I liked and appreciated Warrior before his death. I was stoked when he went into the HOF and found out he was gonna be working with WWE again. When he died, I was crushed a little cause I never saw it coming. His death hit me harder than most wrestling deaths. On the subject of his ring work, I thought his matches suited the character perfectly. Yeah they were short, but Ultimate Warrior was never supposed to be a 5-star wrestling technician. He was supposed to be a super hero iconic character the fans could get behind. And he was awesome. 

Ryback is one of my favourite wrestlers and I think what they're doing with him now is a waste. He could have been a great face but they fed him to Cena and now look at him. He's so much better than this.

"This" John Cena is the worst thing to ever happen to WWE. I know many people think I'm exaggerating but I genuinely can't stand the character. The killing part is, he insists on doing the same old shit for the past 8 years, when we all know he would be an amazing heel. That's the killing part. The ratings would go up and wrestling would become big again if Cena turned heel. I don't want Cena to leave WWE... I just want to see that killer heel turn. And I think him turning heel on Daniel Bryan and siding with the Authority and Vince, would get the crowd to boo him massively. 

I loved Mike Adamle.

I thought Matt Striker was the best commentator in WWE. And I wanted him to be the main commentator cause he gave the matches a big fight feel. Kinda like how Joe Rogan does with the UFC. 

I'd like to see more UFC fighters in WWE. I've always been a mark for Ken Shamrock, Brock Lesnar, Dan Severn etc. If WWE could get Kimbo Slice, Chael Sonnen or Roy Nelson, I'd love to see that.

I'm glad The Streak ended. The matches were getting to the point where I wasn't even excited anymore as I knew Taker would always kick out, no matter what. The matches turned into over-praised finisher kickout fests. Was I at the edge of my seat when Lesnar was pinning him for the 123? Hell no. But thats what made it so brilliant!

I can still watch and enjoy Chris Benoit's matches. Regardless of what he did, he truly did bust his ass for us in that ring.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't think CM Punk should of ever left the midcard.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> I don't think CM Punk should of ever left the midcard.


Why? B/c he doesn't use steroids and isn't the biggest guy on the roster?


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Emma is the most talented diva they've ever had. Her, Paige, and AJ are all far above the rest, but Emma is #1. When it's all said and done she'll be the GOAT diva.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

RFWHC said:


> Why? B/c he doesn't use steroids and isn't the biggest guy on the roster?


Probably cause he walked out. :lmao

I don't blame him though.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*1.* Daniel Bryan has good mic skills.

*2.* Dean Ambrose's ring work has been sub-par and is at times laughable. Still a fan though.

*3. *Aksana is one of the most attractive Divas, and a decent wrestler. She should be featured more.

*4.* Alicia Fox is the best wrestler on the Divas roster and is one of the best sellers in the whole company.

*5.* Bray Wyatt does better promos than Jake Roberts, Harley Race, and Mankind. And they are three of my all-time favorites.

*6.* Brie and Nikki Bella have become good wrestlers.

*7.* Brock Lesnar looks like he always skips leg day.

*8.* Cody Rhodes is too nice. And sadly, nice guys in the wrestling business don't always get the spot they deserve. If he were more of an asshole he'd be a world champion by now.

*9.* Curtis Axel is a really good in-ring talent. 

*10.* Damien Sandow: See my comment about Cody Rhodes.

*11.* Eva Marie would be a great valet. She could get Vickie Guerrero levels of heat if paired with the right performer.

*12.* Rey Mysterio needs to retire.

*13.* WWE shouldn't have brought Rob Van Dam back. With WWE's infusion of young talent, he doesn't fit on the roster at the moment.

*14.* Tamina Snucka and Vickie Guerrero are attractive women, especially if you compare them to everyday women and not the models they work with.

*15.* Titus O'Neil is a terrible wrestler. Good mic worker. TERRBILE wrestler.

*16. *Tyson Kidd has the worst theme song I've ever heard for a wrestler.

*17.* William Regal is an overrated announcer. 

*18.* Alexa Bliss and Sasha Banks are the most attractive young Divas. Way hotter than Paige, Emma, Summer Rae, etc...

*19.* Tyler Breeze should've been given the Adam Rose gimmick. Breeze in that gimmick would be one of the most over guys on the main roster.


And that is all.


----------



## Perfectly Executed (Jul 17, 2007)

FlemmingLemming said:


> *2. Dean Ambrose's ring work has been sub-par and is at times laughable. Still a fan though.*
> 
> *9.* Curtis Axel is a really good in-ring talent.
> 
> ...


I agree with all of these. Especially the Ambrose one. I'm a big Dean Ambrose fan and I think he has the potential to be a main eventer, but he needs to cut out some of the cartoony flailing and rein things in a little bit. You can be an intense character without all the spastic bullshit.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The Best and the Beard is a tag team named entirely after Daniel Bryan


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Perfectly Executed said:


> I agree with all of these. Especially the Ambrose one. I'm a big Dean Ambrose fan and I think he has the potential to be a main eventer, but he needs to cut out some of the cartoony flailing and rein things in a little bit. You can be an intense character without all the spastic bullshit.


I wrote this earlier and agreed. I feel like he exposes the business. we know kayfabe is dead but him doing that is like a smh moment. How do you explain it to your friends when you see him doing that shit? especially non wrestling fans?


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Alicia Fox should be one of the top divas on the roster.


----------



## Toates Dapperfox (Feb 4, 2014)

At this point there are only three divas who wrestle on the main roster who I would consider to be below average wrestlers or worse. Rosa, Cameron, and Eva. And only Rosa had proper time to train and genuinely seems to have reached her peak of potential. Eva and Cameron were not given proper time to train and could still shock us all by pulling a Kaitlyn (who was also promoted to the main roster too soon but eventually turned out good). Six or so months ago I would have included the Bellas on this list, but they have stepped their game up immeasurably.


----------



## Solomon88 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of Daniel Bryan but I feel that his timing sucks when the ref is counting. As an ultimate underdog he shouldn't kick out counts as early as he usually does.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's some for you guys to digest:

- Daniel Bryan is the greatest wrestler of all time. I can't say that there's been someone else of his wrestling prowess, stage caliber, and general humbleness in the history of the WWE.

- I believe that there should be two female titles. Divas Champion for members of Total Divas and Women's Champion for non-Total Divas. I think it's garbage that the Women's Championship isn't around anymore and this "Divas" shit is fucking stupid. 

- This statement is going to totally contradict my previous one. I'm a HUGE Total Divas fan. I love the show mainly because I get to see more of Daniel Bryan.

- Dolph Ziggler, Batista, The Miz, Del Rio, Swagger, Sheamus, Curtis Axel, Fandango, R-Truth, Titus, and Ryder are pointless and shouldn't be on the roster. They bring nothing fresh to the show and their ring work is boring.

- CM Punk is my 3rd favourite wrestler of all time, however I wish the people who show up to shows would shut the fuck up and stop chanting his name. It's getting old and annoys me.

- I wish the WWE World Heavyweight Championship was two separate titles again. I really hate that the WWE has to depend on one guy. It also makes the wait time for someone to get a significant title that much longer.

- ...and finally, as much of a fan of Daniel Bryan as I am, I really really want to see Goldust get one last main title shot before he retires. He deserves it more than anyone else. The guy's been around since the mania era. Give the guy one last title reign before he leaves.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Fuck that, Sheamus is gold in the ring.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Daniel Bryan character is terrible. I don't understand how Cena haters love him.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

xRedx said:


> Who knows, maybe he will but i think he'd be a great midcarder if wwe actually cared about the midcard. I could see him being a great IC champ though.


IMO he was actually a great IC champion back during his run. 

However I think problem with the midcard is that it's using the same handful of guys (despite having so many guys) and has no proper direction or engaging storylines behind it's matches (sounds like the diva's and tag divisions). Remember when we got stuff like "Who's the real IC champ" that lead to that awesome ladder match between HBK and Razor Ramon? That match and the IC title for that matter was on par with the main event match of that show. That belt seemed like the most important title during the time to me. That's another problem. The IC belt itself has lost it's luster. Back then it used to be the title to show that the company had faith in a midcarder to eventually become the WWF champion. However thanks to the World Heavyweight Championship, midcarders were now fighting for a number 3 belt and pushed so far into the background that they didn't matter anymore. However now that the titles are combined, the IC title has the chance to be the number 2 title again and gives the WWE a good reason to improve it's midcard division. I would love to see more HBK/Razor esque storylines (one's of importance) for the midcard.

This leads me to this.
-I wish the WWE would get rid of the United States Championship. Since there is no brand split right now, the US title is pointless and two midcards titles isn't needed. The U.S title is bringing down the IC title.
-The Cruiserweight title and division should be revived. Cruiserweights can bring in an audience (i.e WCW cruiserweight division)
-There should be a Money in the Bank contract for the IC, Diva's, and Tag Matches.
-I like that the WWE and World Heavyweight Championships were combined. I just wish the WWE would make just one belt instead of having the champ carry two (i dont know it just looks odd to me).


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bryan's best match in the WWE was with Ziggler. 

I don't give a damn about looks, I want to be entertained in the ring. 

Gold Dust exposes Cody Rhodes as the wanna be he is. His moves are better, and can actually tell a story, Cody is a spot monkey. 

Sheamus is a decent wrestler - still hate his persona. And Booking. And just about everything else. 

Heyman is great, but needs shorter Promos.

Swaqgger should do MMA - then come back as the brute he truly is. 

The IWc has more impact on the casuals, than it gives itself credit for. 

Being a part of a wrestling family does not mean you are good in the ring at telling stories (see nattie and cody). 

The only reason people like Reigns is booking - and the Rock. Take that away, everyone male would be shitting on him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

silverspirit2001 said:


> Cody is a spot monkey.


Another poster on this forum who has fuck all of an idea as to what spot monkey means. Cody is actually pretty good in the ring. If you would go back and watch his matches before the WWE started booking him like Kofi Kingston in October, he showed that quite well. He's showed that he's great in the ring, in matches against Mysterio, Christian, Orton, Jericho, etc.


----------



## HBK4LIFE (Oct 12, 2013)

WWE should bring back world titles & the womens title. Get rid of the WWE WHC, those hideous tag titles, and that divas belt. And burn the US title, which is a pointless belt anyway.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

You don't put a wrestler's over by giving them wins, you put them over by selling spots in a match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Randy Orton is so much better than he will ever get credit for.

Daniel Bryan's character has a limited range and this will become apparent the longer he remains on top. 

The Authority have been best for business since they first appeared on TV last year.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

SparklingRoyalty said:


> IMO he was actually a great IC champion back during his run.
> 
> However I think problem with the midcard is that it's using the same handful of guys (despite having so many guys) and has no proper direction or engaging storylines behind it's matches (sounds like the diva's and tag divisions). Remember when we got stuff like "Who's the real IC champ" that lead to that awesome ladder match between HBK and Razor Ramon? That match and the IC title for that matter was on par with the main event match of that show. That belt seemed like the most important title during the time to me. That's another problem. The IC belt itself has lost it's luster. Back then it used to be the title to show that the company had faith in a midcarder to eventually become the WWF champion. However thanks to the World Heavyweight Championship, midcarders were now fighting for a number 3 belt and pushed so far into the background that they didn't matter anymore. However now that the titles are combined, the IC title has the chance to be the number 2 title again and gives the WWE a good reason to improve it's midcard division. I would love to see more HBK/Razor esque storylines (one's of importance) for the midcard.
> 
> ...


See, when the World Heavyweight Title was still around (in the later years), I felt like it kinda replaced the IC title, and the IC and U.S were pointless. The IC title used to have so much prestige, but it's just there nowadays. I hate how they just put a title on someone because that person is getting pushed next. I've always felt you should already be on the rise when you go after a belt so people can cheer you on or boo you. I've also always felt that there should only be one main event title, and when there were two it was just weird to me. I knew it was neccessary because of the brand split but still. 
The U.S title is even more of a joke since it's rarely defended. Michael Cole always goes on about Dean Ambrose being the longest reigning champion on the roster, and when JBL comments on how Ambrose rarely defends it, Cole brushes it off. The Divas title needs to get the proper time for matches. I think we could get some good matches with women like AJ, Paige, Emma, Nattie, Summer Rae, Naomi, Tamina, even the Bellas have improved. I'm not even sure how many tag teams are left. Ironically, the Divas division has more tag teams. There are tons of guys on the roster that could make a great tag team. It's sad that a title reign doesn't mean you're getting pushed anymore. Now, it basically means you'll be getting pinned in your matches.


----------



## Ethereal90 (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm glad they merged to two world titles. It makes being a world champion more prestigious imo, because when they were separate it always felt like the WHC was the B title put on someone just so they could have the accolade of being a world champion in their career. 

I was a fan of R-Truth's main event heel run.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

WWE Network will bankrupt the WWE.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

CM Punk leaving is one of the best things to happen to WWE in a very long time.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

xRedx said:


> See, when the World Heavyweight Title was still around (in the later years), I felt like it kinda replaced the IC title, and the IC and U.S were pointless. The IC title used to have so much prestige, but it's just there nowadays. I hate how they just put a title on someone because that person is getting pushed next. I've always felt you should already be on the rise when you go after a belt so people can cheer you on or boo you. I've also always felt that there should only be one main event title, and when there were two it was just weird to me. I knew it was neccessary because of the brand split but still.
> The U.S title is even more of a joke since it's rarely defended. Michael Cole always goes on about Dean Ambrose being the longest reigning champion on the roster, and when JBL comments on how Ambrose rarely defends it, Cole brushes it off. The Divas title needs to get the proper time for matches. I think we could get some good matches with women like AJ, Paige, Emma, Nattie, Summer Rae, Naomi, Tamina, even the Bellas have improved. I'm not even sure how many tag teams are left. Ironically, the Divas division has more tag teams. There are tons of guys on the roster that could make a great tag team. It's sad that a title reign doesn't mean you're getting pushed anymore. Now, it basically means you'll be getting pinned in your matches.


Repped so much. I agree with you on just about all of this. About the Divas having more tag teams, that's exactly why I think Diva Tag Titles should be introduced this year.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

#Mark said:


> CM Punk leaving is one of the best things to happen to WWE in a very long time.


As much as it pains me too say it, I agree


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Might start an argument but Eddie Guerrero wouldnt of made the Hall of Fame if he didnt pass away


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

SparklingRoyalty said:


> Repped so much. I agree with you on just about all of this. About the Divas having more tag teams, that's exactly why I think Diva Tag Titles should be introduced this year.


 But, I mean you got the Bella Twins, AJ and Tamina, the Funckadactyls, Alicia Fox and Aksana (Foxsana lol). If Kaitlyn was still around, she and AJ could reform the Chickbusters after making up. Maybe Emma and Paige/Summer Rae. Emma and Summer Rae would be funny just because of how different they are lol. I think that's it, but it would be cool if they got tag titles. The thing that would concern me would be if they got rid of the Divas title and kept the tag titles. They'd need to call up some NXT girls if they ever added more titles, I think. Just so it's not repetitive with who holds the titles.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I couldn't disagree more with the Punk leaving comment.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Aj Lee, as much as i like her is terribly, terribly overrated as a performer in the ring.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N (Feb 3, 2014)

Attitude Era wasn't as good as people make it out to be. Take away the incredible crowds and there were some god damn awful Raws (even with the crowds)

I think blood does make certain matches better.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

#Mark said:


> CM Punk leaving is one of the best things to happen to WWE in a very long time.


He hasn't been missed and has been replaced so quickly by Bryan it's almost embarrassing for him tbh.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

In terms of talent and booking, I think the main roster Diva division is the best it's been in years. Booking still needs work of course (as most of the card does), but it's not nearly as bad as it was back in 2011 when the same four women (Kelly, Eve, Beth, and Natayla) were used each week on Raw and Smackdown. Two of those women not even good in the ring (before Eve improved.) Kelly was champion and she and Eve were always beating Beth and Natayla or Kelly was always beating/retaining the title against Beth. The title wasn't even defended at every ppv like it is now. Now, it's even defended at Wrestlemania and I expect it to be next year too.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Db would've NEVER been wwe champ if not for the yes chant.


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

Sheamus is one of the best workers in WWE.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Divas suck ass including Paige, AJ Lee, Emma and whoever they bring up from NXT. It will always suck ass.


----------



## Ethereal90 (Apr 10, 2014)

I think the Nexus was one of the worst stables ever to get a major storyline. Wade Barrett was their only real valuable asset, the rest of them I could tell would just be future jobbers.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ethereal90 said:


> I think the Nexus was one of the worst stables ever to get a major storyline. Wade Barrett was their only real valuable asset, the rest of them I could tell would just be future jobbers.


Michael Tarver was class.


----------



## rodanextreme (Oct 19, 2004)

Resist said:


> Might start an argument but Eddie Guerrero wouldnt of made the Hall of Fame if he didnt pass away


I disagree. He wouldn't have been inducted yet, but he would have been sometime in the next 20 years.


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

xRedx said:


> But, I mean you got the Bella Twins, AJ and Tamina, the Funckadactyls, Alicia Fox and Aksana (Foxsana lol). If Kaitlyn was still around, she and AJ could reform the Chickbusters after making up. Maybe Emma and Paige/Summer Rae. Emma and Summer Rae would be funny just because of how different they are lol. I think that's it, but it would be cool if they got tag titles. The thing that would concern me would be if they got rid of the Divas title and kept the tag titles. They'd need to call up some NXT girls if they ever added more titles, I think. Just so it's not repetitive with who holds the titles.


Of course. As more of the NXT girls come up (because there will be a few more coming this year I'm sure) they should have a Diva's Tag Title around so that women who aren't fighting for the Diva's Title aren't just hanging around aimlessly. 

Btw I don't think they would ever drop the single's title in favor of a tag title. I'm hoping that if they do add a diva's tag title, they don't go the way of the women's and diva's titles circa 2010. Both would be appreciated.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's an unpopular opinion around here, but Paige is way overrated.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

PPVs are so much better than Raw.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Resist said:


> Might start an argument but Eddie Guerrero wouldnt of made the Hall of Fame if he didnt pass away


He makes it for being the most over latino superstar besides rey myterio. He would make it on that alone, PR move or not. Aside from him being a great wrestler, I believe he have made it regardless. They tried to give that eddie rub to del rio, it ain't working. WWE desperately wants that die hard latino fan base back


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> He hasn't been missed


I'm sure that's why there are like two CM Punk chants every week on Raw.


----------



## Despot (Apr 6, 2014)

The "YES" movement has been too exploited and over-exposed by the WWE, rendering it as eventually ineffective. I understand it is still in its prime, but it'll diminish over time, and once that happens, what is left of Bryan? The company has to use this time period of immense popularity to help give his character more depth and dimension.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

William Regal is overrated as a commentator

I like the Bellas


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

#Mark said:


> CM Punk leaving is one of the best things to happen to WWE in a very long time.


Agreed with this!


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Cesaro is NOT entertaining.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Total Divas > Other divas


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I disagree with the not missed completely bit _however_

CM Punk not being at WrestleMania helped make the show better than if he was there. 

Batista and Randy Orton were equally as good in the main event as Daniel Bryan.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm 57% sure Luke Harper has killed a guy. Also, I don't think he takes baths.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

FlemmingLemming said:


> I'm 57% sure Luke Harper has killed a guy. Also, I don't think he takes baths.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

^ Luke = hot and I like him more than Bray
I fast forward the Divas
I don't find Ambrose entertaining like most of this forum, and yeah I've watched his old stuff


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

terrilala said:


> ^ Luke = hot and I like him more than Bray
> I fast forward the Divas
> I don't find Ambrose entertaining like most of this forum, and yeah I've watched his old stuff


it's like the 1254367th time you tell us you don't like Ambrose, we get it bro: you don't like him.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

YoungGun_UK said:


> Batista and Randy Orton were equally as good in the main event as Daniel Bryan.


Agree w/ this.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

#Mark said:


> CM Punk leaving is one of the best things to happen to WWE in a very long time.


It's a blessing in disguise. It's certainly helped to propel Bryan to the top much fastest than anticipated.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Still am a big fan of ADR.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The way the main-event unfolded for Mania 30 was PERFECT!

It had to be Batista winning the Rumble. Planned or not, that fact helped Bryan taste the WrestleMania sweetness he wouldn't have.

My unpopular opinion? Batista and Orton performed excellently throughout this feud and were everything they needed to be. Their performance in the main even at Mania was crucial.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't Call Me Paul said:


> Sheamus is one of the best workers in WWE.


Agreed completely! Great performer all round!


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

Shenroe said:


> it's like the 1254367th time you tell us you don't like Ambrose, we get it bro: you don't like him.


hello, look at my post count, how the fuck could it be the 1254367th time? Last time I even mentioned Ambrose it was to laugh at someone who wanted BO to replace Ambrose on the Shield. :sad: Don't be a bit of a drama queen cos I mentioned Ambrose in an unpopular opinion post : Thanks for caring and sharing


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> It's a blessing in disguise. It's certainly helped to propel Bryan to the top much fastest than anticipated.


At the expense of Punk no longer being on WWETV? Maybe it's just me, and it all comes down to opinion and taste, but I don't view that as an improvement, but rather the worsening of the product.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk was channel-changing bad from 8/26/13 - 1/26/14


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

RFWHC said:


> At the expense of Punk no longer being on WWETV? Maybe it's just me, and it all comes down to opinion and taste, but I don't view that as an improvement, but rather the worsening of the product.


Punk will be missed, sure - by me, and many others. But there's no doubting that it's definitely helped Bryan a lot. Which is another good thing since I like him...


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Punk will be missed, sure - by me, and many others. But there's no doubting that it's definitely helped Bryan a lot. Which is another good thing since I like him...


That's understandable, and it just goes along with I'd said, that it all comes down to opinion, at the end of the day. I like Bryan as well, but he doesn't draw me to watch every week, which only Punk does, for me these days. Punk got me actually interested in watching Raw every week, because he's masterful on the mic, and no wrestler on the current roster can do that, for me, at this point.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> Still am a big fan of ADR.


So am I. He's pretty bad on the mic but good lawd do I appreciate his in ring work.



Tardbasher12 said:


> CM Punk was channel-changing bad from 8/26/13 - 1/26/14


It was definitely a step down from what he was doing before that, but i wouldn't go that far.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

RFWHC said:


> That's understandable, and it just goes along with I'd said, that it all comes down to opinion, at the end of the day. I like Bryan as well, but he doesn't draw me to watch every week, which only Punk does, for me these days. Punk got me actually interested in watching Raw every week, because he's masterful on the mic, and no wrestler on the current roster can do that, for me, at this point.


I'd agree with that. It's good that there can be a guy like Bryan, and others on the roster, who can take the place of Punk, in terms of entertainment, when he leaves and still make me watch the product. But it's still a shame that he isn't there as he is fantastic viewing when on the mic.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

The Yes movement is overrated!!!

I think Daniel Bryan is a great in ring talent. But he does the same routine every time he is in the ring. We talk about John Cena and his "five moves of doom". Daniel Bryan hasnt changed his wrrstling moves since independents. And I believe people ignore that because they love doing the Yes chants. It is very catchy but if you watch his in ring work now, it isnt that innovative.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

terrilala said:


> ^ Luke = hot and I like him more than Bray
> I fast forward the Divas
> I don't find Ambrose entertaining like most of this forum, and yeah I've watched his old stuff


I've seen you around :bosh4..


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm glad the streak is over :curry2


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

Shenroe said:


> I've seen you around :bosh4..


so did you wave hello?


----------



## Tyler Danielson (Apr 9, 2014)

I think Mr. Kennedy is extremely overrated.


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Punk leaving was a blessing in disguise. His departure inadvertently saved WrestleMania and made it better without him. If he stayed, he would have jobbed to Triple H again, Bryan would have been wasted on Sheamus, and Batista vs. Orton would have went on in a Last Fan Standing Match.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This is vastly unpopular, but, in all honesty, I can't really bring myself to watch at the moment. It's not the same to me, and no matter how hard I try, I can't get into the show w/o CM Punk. I didn't watch Raw yesterday, even though I had nothing to do, and probably won't watch it in a while. And this goes completely against what most on here are saying and the wide-spread optimism around here about "the future", but that's just the way it is w/ me.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Jericho is INFINITELY better as a face than a heel. The only time he ever played a heel well 
was against HBK.


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> Here's an unpopular opinion around here, but Paige is way overrated.


Agreed. She's a good wrestler but that's it. People around here act like she's the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sandow is too average in most aspects of wrestling to ever get in a position where he gets weekly time on the mic, and because of that, he'll never be a star. He won't have a "Connecticut Blueblood," to "The Game," type of switch either. Sandow just isn't good enough to succeed, and I think people should just lose their hope for him. Same with Barrett.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Sandow is too average in most aspects of wrestling to ever get in a position where he gets weekly time on the mic, and because of that, he'll never be a star. He won't have a "Connecticut Blueblood," to "The Game," type of switch either. Sandow just isn't good enough to succeed, and I think people should just lose their hope for him. Same with Barrett.


Eh....I think he is, but he isn't so incredible that it'll be an enormous loss to the company when he doesn't get used. To each their own though. He isn't a big enough deal for people to really argue about though.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

John Cena OUTWORKED HBK in the london match


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

John Cena is a good worker these days, I hate the nwo theme tune, ziggler shouldn't be in the main event scene, nor sandow. Good midcarders.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler sucks. He's not a world class seller, he's a world class bumper, there's a huge difference. 

Undertaker is incredibly overrated. People say that he didn't need the title to matter from 1997-present. I think people don't realize he was nothing more than an upper-midcarder and very weak main eventer when he was up there.

Crow Sting was AWFUL. zomg he's in the rafters!!! He is what made me switch my allegiance to WWF in 1997. Always with a baseball bat and I'm sure at times it was real but whenever he hit somebody it was absurdly obvious it was made out of foam. I will never understand the fascination with him. Anytime mentions him coming back they always say "...and he could be Crow Sting in the rafters and dropdown". jfc.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I think Beyonce sucks


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

I always skip Wyatt family segments. Bray Wyatt's promos are insanely boring to me.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The divas title will fade back into obscurity again until AJ comes back.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Aligning Cesaro with Heyman was the wrong move, it will not work out.

Reigns is the weak link of The Shield and the only reason they are together is because someone has realised how sh*t he would be RIGHT NOW as a singles competitor.

Cody Rhodes should be released from his contract as he has made Sandow and Goldust irrelevant.

HHH has been the best heel in the company the past few months and is still a solid worker.

Kane should retire....NOW.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Aligning Cesaro with Heyman was the wrong move, it will not work out.
> 
> Reigns is the weak link of The Shield and the only reason they are together is because someone has realised how sh*t he would be RIGHT NOW as a singles competitor.
> 
> ...


Um, no he hasn't. The creative team has.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

At first i was very against a roman reigns push but he has grown on me that much lately after rewatching his body of work from 2011 onwards. He will succeed, he has to. We need another clear cut star of the magnitude of Bryan, for the show's sake.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

If Cesaro doesn't change his acting, and improve his mic skill, he'll never be main eventer


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

-every CM Punk vs Cena match since the MITB 2011 has been at least great (****+), however , every match they had prior to MITB 2011 was meh at best(less than ***)

-The creative team should get much more blame than the talent, everyone in a few years is going to say Sandow flopped,yeah right, like it was his fault.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Bryan will fold if CM Punk doesn't come back as a heel by Summerslam. Bryan will have one of the great runs in the business if Punk does come back as a heel by Summerslam.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

etrbaby said:


> -every CM Punk vs Cena match since the MITB 2011 has been at least great (****+), however , every match they had prior to MITB 2011 was meh at best(less than ***)
> 
> *-The creative team should get much more blame than the talent, everyone in a few years is going to say Sandow flopped,yeah right, like it was his fault.*


THIS! I remember an interview HHH did on Raw and he said something like "Some people don't make it because they're simply not good enough" BS, how would we know if creative doesn't give them a chance?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro benefitted more from the Real Americans and Swagger than Swagger did from him and the tag team. Cesaro's floundering horribly, whereas Swagger has be consistently doing better and better in the ring and persona-wise post-disbandment.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Bret Hart does not belong in the top 5 of all time.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

RCSheppy said:


> Bret Hart does not belong in the top 5 of all time.


Genuinely interested to hear why you think this


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

BadTouch said:


> Genuinely interested to hear why you think this


I just can't put him above guys like...

Stone Cold
The Rock
Hulk Hogan
Ric Flair
The Undertaker
Shawn Michaels

I've always found him to be terribly overrated. Maybe it's simply because i was never a fan of his, i don't know. I just never got into Bret, at all. Don't get me wrong, i'm not denying his talent, the guy was good, but i can't put him ahead of the guys i listed above, thus, he's not in my top 5.

I just always felt because he was Canadian, and myself being a Canadian he was always shoved down our throats as "THE GUY"


----------



## baloobolieve434 (Mar 21, 2014)

- Rock vs Cena 1 had the big match feel to it.
- HHH is the greatest heel of all time.
- Rey Mysterio is the best highflyer.
- John Cena doesn't deserve the hate.
- Orton is supertalented.
- I don't like sayings like "Cena fanboy" or anyone else's fanboy.
............and many more


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*-Bret Hart was overrated.
-Nothing from Ambrose besides mic work stands out to me. 
-Chris Benoit is the greatest technical wrestler of all time.
-Roman Reigns should be champion by Summerslam.
-Paige will not save the Divas division.
*


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

Bray Wyatt's promos are boring, I usually fast forward past them.
Luke Harper is the best wrestler in the Wyatt family.
Jericho face > Jericho heel.
I enjoy the PG era.
Barrett deserves a main event push.
I wish the US title was relevant.
Randy Orton is highly overrated.


----------



## Cack_Thu (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com ,like WWE is PG oriented,wittingly or unwittingly.


----------



## Powerplayparker (Jan 24, 2014)

Lesner was perfect to end the streak.

Bray Wyatt singing "he's got the whole world" is really annoying! It was ok the once!

Daniel Bryan isn't champ material


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *-Bret Hart was overrated.
> -Nothing from Ambrose besides mic work stands out to me.
> -Chris Benoit is the greatest technical wrestler of all time.
> -Roman Reigns should be champion by Summerslam.
> ...


And what do you think about Seth Rollins?


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Bryan will fold if CM Punk doesn't come back as a heel by Summerslam. Bryan will have one of the great runs in the business if Punk does come back as a heel by Summerslam.


I don't get it...what does Punk have to do with Bryan? and Vice-Versa.

Bryan doesn't need him.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Batista vs Orton without bryan could've been decent


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

Paige will not fix the Divas section
3MB are a pain to watch
I think Jeff Hardy should return...if only for a short stint, considering that fact that a gassed out RvD is performing.
Tyson Kidd should be developed more


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I think Rey Mysterio doesn't deserve to be hated. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Face Shield suck.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Considering mic work, in-ring ability, and charisma, Seth Rollins is miles ahead of Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns as a performer. Also, Thom Yorke is the greatest English musician of all time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't really give a shit that Evolution is back. Don't know how unpopular that is, but I have seen quite a few that are excited about it. So, yeah.


----------



## PhantomMartyr (Apr 11, 2014)

I still think Ultimate Warrior was a terrible wrestler and a piece of shit in real life. Yeah, I know he died. It doesn't change the fact that he's an asshole.


----------



## PhantomMartyr (Apr 11, 2014)

And I also hate how people who only had negative things to say about him when he was alive are now talking about how much they love him and how he was a great man. Fuck you. Seriously, fuck you. If you didn't like him when he was alive, then don't pretend to like him now that he's dead.


----------



## Squash Jobber (Feb 7, 2014)

Del Rio could've been a huge draw had he been used right a few years ago.

CM Punk was average in-ring just before he left- hugely overrated.

Chris Jericho's very talented- but his matches are spoilt by him going into finisher-fest towards the end in ways worse than Cena.

The Undertaker/Lesnar match was pretty damn good. Nowhere near as good as his previous six matches- but still; the first ten minutes were awesome and the selling (real or not) was enthralling.

Carlito is still cool.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Squash Jobber said:


> CM Punk was average in-ring just before he left- hugely overrated.


How was he hugely overrated? People on here and other IWC platforms were constantly bashing him for half-assing it since September. And besides, Punk had had three of the best, and, arguably, the three best matches of 2013. I found the "Crappy Match Punk" remarks not only cringeworthy, but also utterly laughable.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RFWHC said:


> How was he hugely overrated? People on here and other IWC platforms were constantly bashing him for half-assing it since September. And besides, Punk had had three of the best, and, arguably, the three best matches of 2013. I found the "Crappy Match Punk" remarks not only cringeworthy, but also utterly laughable.


I agree.

Although I still enjoyed his matches even if he was half-assing, as many people on here said. :side:


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> I agree.
> 
> Although I still enjoyed his matches even if he was half-assing, as many people on here said. :side:


Same.


----------



## Don't Call Me Paul (Jul 27, 2013)

I found Punk to be awful in the last few months (post-_SummerSlam_) of his time with WWE. It doesn't colour my opinion of him, but it made him a very unappealing part of the product. The really disappointing thing about that, of course, is that over the past few years he had been one of the most appealing parts of it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Squash Jobber said:


> The Undertaker/Lesnar match was pretty damn good. Nowhere near as good as his previous six matches- but still; the first ten minutes were awesome and the selling (real or not) was enthralling.


The only unpopular opinion I have actually seen ITT. Wow. I'm glad you found enjoyment from it.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

I absolutely loathe Shaun Michaels.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Rampaige said:


> I absolutely loathe Shaun Michaels.


not exactly an unpopular opinion:lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is an awful choice for face of the WWE.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Daniel Bryan is an awful choice for face of the WWE.


Agreed. :agree:


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Damien Sandow should be the face of the company


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

PhantomMartyr said:


> And I also hate how people who only had negative things to say about him when he was alive are now talking about how much they love him and how he was a great man. Fuck you. Seriously, fuck you. If you didn't like him when he was alive, then don't pretend to like him now that he's dead.


I agree. I was neutral on Warrior but the whole ass kissing people are doing over him now since his death is annoying.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Batista vs Orton without bryan could've been decent


Yeah that's what we want for the M.E of WM30......... Decent.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Yeah that's what we want for the M.E of WM30......... Decent.


Look what they did for 25 in 2009


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Shenroe said:


> And what do you think about Seth Rollins?


*I think he's better than Ambrose.*


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't think Eddie Guerrero was all that special. I find his mic work horrible, his character silly and his matches average at best


Flame away


----------



## Powerplayparker (Jan 24, 2014)

BadTouch said:


> I don't think Eddie Guerrero was all that special. I find his mic work horrible, his character silly and his matches average at best
> 
> 
> Flame away



I'm with you on that!


----------



## Powerplayparker (Jan 24, 2014)

Ric Flair was average


----------



## PhantomMartyr (Apr 11, 2014)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> I agree. I was neutral on Warrior but the whole ass kissing people are doing over him now since his death is annoying.


Finally, someone who gets it. People get pissed when I say I still hate The Warrion, but you know what? At least I'm being honest. I'm being real. I'd rather be truthful and say I don't like him than a lying ass kisser and say I loved him.


----------



## Spam1985 (Mar 13, 2012)

-Harper is the best Wyatt in the ring and really pulls of "the look" more than the other two. Bray Wyatt is good at promos, but by God, he needs to stop singing. 

-Seth Rollins is the best worker in The Shield, but worst of the three on the mic.

-AJ is _not _a good actress. Her "acting", screaming, and general over-exposure was the main reason I stopped watching between late 2012 - early 2014. Also she looks and acts like a child. Sorry, but children are not sexy to me.

-The way the streak ended was perfect. My main gripe with the WWE is it's predictability, and this legit shocked me. If we would have seen it coming, it would not have been such an awesome moment.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PhantomMartyr said:


> Finally, someone who gets it. People get pissed when I say I still hate The Warrion, but you know what? At least I'm being honest. I'm being real. I'd rather be truthful and say I don't like him than a lying ass kisser and say I loved him.


The honesty is good. People always suck dead wrestlers' (and other celebs) asses when they die.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

The main ones, I guess:

- Ziggler is ME level and WWE (+ his mouth) is the only thing keeping him down
- ROLLINS IS AND HAS BEEN THE BEST MEMBER OF THE SHIELD SINCE DAY 1
- Drew McIntyre's career is still salvageable
- Emma sucks and I currently wouldn't care if I never saw her again on RAW
- Fandango is entertaining


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Rated R Superstar said:


> - Drew McIntyre's career is still salvageable


----------



## xfiles2099 (Apr 23, 2014)

WWE will suck until they go back to PG-14


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

-John Cena is currently a top 10 in-ring worker in the wwe
-Daniel Bryan (or rather Bryan Danielson) is the best wrestler of the last decade
-Bray Wyatt is overrated as a worker
-Roman Reigns is surprisingly not over with the audience, if you consider how strongly he has been booked
-stop blaming wwe for the shortcomings of your favourite wrestler - if a wrestlers receives promo-time, a championship belt and ppv matches he has plenty of chances to get over with the audience (Big-E :side
-the unification of the belts was the best decision of the HHH regime
-in-ring work is more important than ever - if you can't entertain the crowd for 20 minutes during a ppv, you won't last in the main-event scene
-a large part of the IWC is absolutely obsessed with everything "new" - I seriously would prefer a Tyson Kidd/McIntyre/Gabriel push over 95 % of the wrestlers in NXT
-Bonus - Toshiaki Kawada is the goat


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Paige's gimmick is the most cringeworthy thing about her. "I'm not like other girls" is a horrible character trait for any female character, especially one who is thin and conventionally attractive among other thin and conventionally attractive women.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Big E is garbage all around. Just another strong guy with no charisma, wrestling skills, or mic skills. I don't care if he's funny on Twitter, because he doesn't bring any humor when it matters, which is on TV.

AJ, Paige, Emma, Summer Rae, and any diva coming up through NXT present and future are not/will not be good enough to make a real change in the Divas division. Divas will get 8 minutes of TV time on RAW tops.

Dean Ambrose isn't impressive in the ring or on the microphone, and he'll never be impressive on the microphone as long as WWE remains a PG product.

Bray Wyatt singing "he's got the whole world in his hands," every week is getting annoying and channel-changing cringeworthy. It was cool for Wrestlemania 30 and the night after, but now it's just making me hate him, and not in the way WWE would like me to.

Wade Barrett is to the IC title what Kofi Kingston is to the US title.


----------



## twztid_lestat (Jan 14, 2010)

People don't and won't realize that punk being gone is one of the biggest losses in wwe until years later. The man was mint, and so under appreciated regardless of how much he was pushed


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Daniel Bryan is still a B+Player and will never ever be a top guy.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Campione said:


> Daniel Bryan is still a B+Player and will never ever be a top guy.


I concur


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

twztid_lestat said:


> People don't and won't realize that punk being gone is one of the biggest losses in wwe until years later. The man was mint, and so under appreciated regardless of how much he was pushed


Yep.


----------



## BoiBoiDabik (Apr 13, 2014)

- I genuinely have no respect whatsoever for wrestlers that call themselves the best (CM Punk, Bret Hart) despite how good they actually are.
- CM Punk and Daniel Bryan have a terrible physique
- Roman Reigns doesn't deserve his push and most of the "WWE UNIVERSE" know that
- The term "WWE Universe" is terrible
- Christian is boring and should retire
- Big Show is only in WWE because of his size, the rest of his skills are below than average
- I find Paige incredibly unattractive (especially her forced facial expression)
- I skip every Bray Wyatt promo
- Brodus Clay is a clown
- 3MB [even though they were terrible enough] are now teamed with Hornswoggle (no further explanation needed)
- Jack Swaggers attire makes him look weak
- The Usos entrance (that dance) makes me cringe
- The Bellas slept their way up(obvious) and are only that recognised because of their look (even though that counts for most divas obviously)
- Cena wins lol
- Kane is still a sell out, even though his attack against Brian wasn't bad
- RVD is not exciting anymore
- I skip RybAxel matches because everything about them is terrible, especially their team name, I resent it
- Even if she wasn't teamed with Santino, I would still dislike Emma (her dance, music and style is cringeworthy)
- don't get me started on Sheamus, fella
- The Miz...do I have to?
- I'm glad that the Undertaker finally lost at Wrestlemania, he looked weak (even prior to the injury (and Undertaker has been my favorite for 14 years))
- Zack Ryder sucks in every way, everything about him is just pathetic and ridiculous and awkward
- AJ Lee is the hottest diva after Sable (the rest is nothing special)
- Natalya mentions her family in every interview possible, even if the topic isn't "family" and or "wrestling"
- Booker T: "let me tell you something" - the only good thing he said as a commentator was "THATS MA BIG HOMIE"

Probably could go on but I'm going to bed now.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BoiBoiDabik said:


> - I genuinely have no respect whatsoever for wrestlers that call themselves the best (CM Punk, Bret Hart) despite how good they actually are.
> - CM Punk and Daniel Bryan have a terrible physique
> - Roman Reigns doesn't deserve his push and most of the "WWE UNIVERSE" know that
> - The term "WWE Universe" is terrible
> ...


This is such a peculiar thing to say. I just don't get what you mean by this. You mean the singlet makes him look weak or...?


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Booker T and Mick Foley are the worst commentary team ever.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Kane is a boring, lethargic wrestler.


----------



## BoiBoiDabik (Apr 13, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> This is such a peculiar thing to say. I just don't get what you mean by this. You mean the singlet makes him look weak or...?


I generally don't like that attire on most of the wrestlers because it doesn't look serious and since Jack Swagger is actually legitimately a strong guy, it just doesn't fit to him. Primitively it looks like a guy in a bathing suit (I know it's a amateur wrestling attire but it's just my opinion that is looks weak and not cool whatsoever). Just like Brodus Clay, it looks horrible on people like him. IMO only Kurt Angle is allowed to wear that kind of attire.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BoiBoiDabik said:


> I generally don't like that attire on most of the wrestlers because it doesn't look serious and since Jack Swagger is actually legitimately a strong guy, it just doesn't fit to him. Primitively it looks like a guy in a bathing suit (I know it's a amateur wrestling attire but it's just my opinion that is looks weak and not cool whatsoever). Just like Brodus Clay, it looks horrible on people like him. IMO only Kurt Angle is allowed to wear that kind of attire.


Nah, I think it fits him well. And covers up his spare tire that fans like to complain about. I don't think he'd look right if he switched back to trunks at this point. And the singlet goes well with certain body types, not just for Angle.


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

BoiBoiDabik said:


> - I genuinely have no respect whatsoever for wrestlers that call themselves the best (CM Punk, Bret Hart) despite how good they actually are.
> - CM Punk and Daniel Bryan have a terrible physique
> - Roman Reigns doesn't deserve his push and most of the "WWE UNIVERSE" know that
> - The term "WWE Universe" is terrible
> ...


Lol,no offence, but do you like any wrestler?


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

- I really admire how soundly WWE is run as a business.
- I enjoy WWE programming always, and look forward to Monday and Friday nights


----------



## Skittler (Aug 15, 2012)

Paige is terrible on the mic and subpar in the ring. I think she's boring and tedious.


----------



## CENA=GREATNESS (Apr 28, 2014)

Vince Mcmahon is no different than any other successful business man. I would say he has more of a heart.

HHH worked his ass off to get to where he is at. There were no free rides like they want you to believe.

Kliq did the business a favor by burying who they buried. No one wants to see a damn Adam Bomb vs Bam Bam for the world title match. Shane Douglas deserved to get buried for what he did to the NWA title.

Most ECW main eventers couldnt wrestle


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Paige is a fat ugly chavette who needs to be sent to TNA where she belongs


----------



## flugelbinder (Mar 16, 2014)

I liked (and miss) John Cena's "alternative" Wrestlemania entrances.


----------



## D-Generation Y (Nov 19, 2013)

Wrestlemania 30 was great, however New Orleans is the filthiest most disgusting city I have ever been to.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

- Emma's gimmick is awful and embarrassing. (Not sure how popular/unpopular this is)
- Luke Harper is scarier than all WWE's monsters/freaks put together.
- WWE's shaky camera work and snappy zooming is like watching through an amateur film maker's lens when he's tripping over his shoelace.
- Kane's philosophical heel promos are what makes him so awesome, not the mask.
- Michael Cole is the best heel commentator known to wrestling.
- Bringing familes into storylines is a cheap substitute for no story, and awkward to watch.
- Dean Ambrose needs to drop the act.
- The whole clapping to Wyatt's theme is typical and obnoxious of live audiences. Thank god Undertaker's deadman music had no beat to it, otherwise fans would've stomped over that one as well.
- (This one is more of a fact) Bo Dallas is more entertaining than The Rock ever was.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Sasquatch Sausages said:


> - (This one is more of a fact) Bo Dallas is more entertaining than The Rock ever was.



:cussin:


----------



## Ricki Lake Hoe (Dec 17, 2012)

Rob Veal Donuts SUCKS.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Paige is not attractive


----------



## Ricki Lake Hoe (Dec 17, 2012)

Paige looks like a backstage ho who'd suck a cock for crack. All that black eyeliner. She look like a goddamn prostitute. That's not best for business.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Ricki Lake Hoe said:


> Paige looks like a backstage ho who'd suck a cock for crack. All that black eyeliner. She look like a goddamn prostitute. That's not best for business.


:ti


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Most of the IWC are fucktards.


----------



## SHEAM_DA_GAWD (Apr 28, 2014)

Sheam is the best in the biz

it doesn't matter if the Divas can wrestle or not, no one cares.


----------



## Mr. Burrfect (Jun 18, 2012)

Foley was good but he became a whore who sold whatever was left of his body and his dignity for cheap pops
Cena is a superior version of Sting in every way. He's a better promo(there are like no good Sting promos ever), a better worker(he carried Umaga, Khali and Strugtista to 3.5 and 4 star matches) and he's actually gotten over on his own merits as opposed to riding Flair or Hogan's coattails.
Orton deserved to have the WHC over Christian. Sure he's flawed in that he lives and dies by his booking but he's a better worker, has a better move set(that he expands when he needs to and is actually believable), is more charismatic and is actually over


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

shackles said:


> Most of the IWC are fucktards.


Its good to be self aware

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

SandyRavage said:


> Its good to be self aware
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oh I know I'm not a fucktard, that's why I said most not all Sandy.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Tamina Snuka is fuckable


----------



## Hollywood Drew (Apr 26, 2014)

Brandough said:


> Tamina Snuka is fuckable


Lowkey, After a blunt and a beer or 2 she isn't bad... At All! LOL.

On another note though..
- Sheamus, I don't find him entertaining. I think I hate everything about the guy.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Cena is only where he is cause of the WWE machine, he has very little talent, practically none at all, you could take basically anybody and build them up like this and they will be as good.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Sheamus was equally awful as a heel like his face persona, also his ring skills sucks I think he never had a good match in all his life.


----------



## yanus (Feb 13, 2008)

-John Cena is already a bigger legend than the Ultimate Warrior and I say that as somebody who grew up watching Warrior
-2005-2007 was a mini-boom period in wrestling, but due to nostalgia after the Attitude Era no one seems to have noticed that
-the majority of wrestlers receive good reactions during a push; what is more important is receiving these kind of reactions after your push ended


----------



## marquise10 (Apr 28, 2014)

My first post on this site..
1. Daniel Bryan deserves his push
2. Bray Wyatt character is unique
3. Emma's gimmick is retarted.
4. CM Punk leaving made business pick up
5. Every since I was a kid, never was a Batista fan
6. Jack Swagger is lame.
7. Cesaro will be a major star(If pushed right)
8. I enjoy HHH egotistical BS every week
9. I'm a John Cena fan but I'm tired of his bullshit now
10. Roman Reigns will be passed the torch at WM 31 or WM 32
11. A Bryan/Lesnar match would be a 5 star match since they have opposite styles.
12. WWE or the audience doesn't miss CM Punk
13. The Shield is more over as face than heel.


----------



## BoiBoiDabik (Apr 13, 2014)

yanus said:


> Lol,no offence, but do you like any wrestler?


Yes, I like Brock, Rollins, Ambrose, Cesaro, Titus, Barrett, Ziggler


----------



## Officer Rex Bishop (Apr 28, 2014)

I hate Shawn Michaels. There, I said it. His "lost smile" and Montreal just ruined my opinion of him as a man to the point where I haven't enjoyed his matches at all for more than a decade, even though objectively I know he's one of the great in-ring performers of all time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

marquise10 said:


> My first post on this site..
> 1. Daniel Bryan deserves his push
> 2. Bray Wyatt character is unique
> 3. Emma's gimmick is retarted.
> ...


*So when are you going to post the UNpopular opinions? *:russo


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

- Ryback should have went over Punk clean and ended his title reign, would have made Ryback a legit Main Eventer right now

- Ryback is better in every category besides being a pretty boy than Roman Reigns and should be getting the push Reigns is

- I'm glad CM Punk left, without a doubt the most overrated superstar I've ever seen, people who would see me watch wrestling would laugh when they saw CM Punk for the first time because of how cheap he looked

- Don't get the Paige hype or how/why she's suppose to change the Diva's division

- Don't care how old or rusty he is in the ring, would pay to see The Rock wrestle again

- For all the hate (most rightfully so) Cena gets, no other superstar on the roster could come close to doing everything he does in and outside of the ring

- Bray Wyatt is the best character to be introduced in the past decade and has the potential to be this generations Undertaker

- Lesnar ending the streak was the right decision and he was the perfect person to end it.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Finlay vs JBL was the MOTN at Wrestlemania 24


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

CM Punk was only entertaining when he was a heel feuding with The Rock
Daniel Bryan deserves everything, name someone better who should be champ
Bad News Barrett is overrated
Brock Lesnar was the right person to end the streak


----------



## 20footmax (Apr 29, 2014)

Batista is best as a heel

Batista's heel promos are really funny! Gimme my spotlight! 

Jeff Jarret's Stroke is the worst finisher ever

Cena isn't bad, and has been in many great matches, He is still the guy to beat clean, whether or not he's champion

Undertaker should've faced John Cena and beaten him at wrestlemania before his streak ended. 

The Divas match after Undertaker Vs Brock Lesnar match was pretty good. 

Goldberg's squash matches were entertaining.

I'm OK that the streak ended. 

I think 2003-04 was one of WWE's best years.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Hazzard said:


> CM Punk was only entertaining when he was a heel feuding with The Rock
> Daniel Bryan deserves everything, name someone better who should be champ
> Bad News Barrett is overrated
> Brock Lesnar was the right person to end the streak


How is the second one unpopular? :S


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio isn't that bad of a mic worker.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

CM Punk is underrated.
Triple H, Batista, The Big Show should retire and don't comeback at WM or SS.
Streak should ends in awesome match(and storyline), not in shitty.
The Rock is Cena 2.0 only with better character.
Brock Lesnar is VERY overrated.
Chris Jericho is best all-around wrestler in WWE history.


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

Bad News Barrett will make Barrett a main eventer soon. 
Batista looks like he shrunk 
I dont care for the Usos, Big E, Orton (in the main event)
Cena Wyatt should have started at the RR, With a Cena heel turn at WMXXX


----------



## Officer Rex Bishop (Apr 28, 2014)

20footmax said:


> Jeff Jarret's Stroke is the worst finisher ever


Don't think you'll get a lot of argument there.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Going back and watching allot of 2013, I firmly stick behind what I said that Del Rio should've been wrestler of the year. DB had some fantastic t.v. matches as did ADR but DB's ppv matches especially with Orton were Meh. His match with Cena was great but Del Rio was just consistent as fuck on t.v. as well AND ppv's. 

I think Sandow is overrated but MY GOD, I felt embarrassed for him last night. He deserves better than that shit.

Barrett and Sheamus are the best brawlers on the roster.

Still don't see the hype with Ambrose


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

^ Agreed. I don't have a clue how Del Rio never got heat, he done everything right and he's great in the ring. Great probably an understatement.

I feel the same about Jack Swagger, amazing move-set yet the crowd/marks don't buy him... must be because they're both (Swagger moreso) bad on the mic, which is funny because loads of people on here say they like Wrestling for the wrestling yet gives these guys a lot of undeserved hate.


----------



## SpearORgtfo (Dec 11, 2013)

bohemian rhapsody is good song but nowhere near to best song ever created


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Vince Russo gets criticized more than he deserves.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Vince Russo gets more credit than he deserves.


----------



## TBoneSuplex (Apr 19, 2011)

I still mark out for Randy Orton.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Damien Sandow WILL be a main eventer by 2016


----------



## SparklingRoyalty (Feb 12, 2014)

Preferred the Trish/Stephanie rivalry over the Trish/Lita rivalry.
Mickie and Melina era > Trish and Lita era 
Beth Phoenix should have fought male superstars more often.
In terms of pure wrestling ability, Michelle McCool became the best wrestler out of all the "models" turned wrestler (Trish included).

Matt Hardy > Jeff Hardy in their primes.
Rob Van Dam needs to go. 
Brock Lesnar is overpraised and given passes by some of my fellow IWC members.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Roman Reigns is no better than Ryback in the ring.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Both the Rock-Punk matches were good.

Triple H's so called "Reign of Terror" was highly entertaining.

Ziggler is terrible on the mic,damn that never ending sympathy mongering.

Probably an unpopular opinion only in the IWC but..The Rock > Austin.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

the Streak storyline was pointless 

it should've never happened


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

The ECW one night stands in the hammerstein ballroom are better than any of the PPV's the WWE does now


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Maybe not that unpopular given a couple have said it before me but Brock Lesnar was the best guy to break the streak.

The match seemed like the most certain to follow the complete formula of streak matches but they swerved it and it was perfect. I've never been so smug as I was in the bar I watched it in. Great moment.

Also, I miss Kelly Kelly fan.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Scott Steiner never took steroids.


----------



## Officer Rex Bishop (Apr 28, 2014)

Pat Patterson is a closet heterosexual.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Kane vs Shane(all of them) weren't good matches they were garbage


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't stand Ric Flair. I hate everything about the character. I hate the annoying voice and stupid catchphrases, the cheesy music, the bath robe, the extremely overrated wrestling ability and matches, and the goofy buck toothed look and saggy rubbery skin (even in his prime). Outside of the character the guy represents everything I hate. He's a man who has no problem squandering money, cheating on women, and believes he's the greatest thing to ever walk the earth. In conclusion, I can't stand Ric Flair.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I can understand why some of the really long-time fans prefer to avoid the IWC. Quite a few IWC members are pathetic morons and do wonders in killing off any interest in discussing wrestling on the Net. The fans that are the most pathetic are the ones that hate a wrestler so much they are far more into "hating on" the wrestler than supporting whomever their favorite may be. If you're one of these fans, fuck you. Seriously. Very rare to see exceptions when it comes to these fans, the majority of fans like this are the dirt worst. I can understand strongly disliking a wrestler for w/e reason, be it some meeting with them that went wrong or something they could have done backstage, but if you're spending hours a day obsessing over some wrestler and spewing bullshit with regards to them non-stop, get a fucking grip of yourself. I've seen posters on here wish death upon wrestlers, and worst part about it was that they seemed to be serious about it. I hate it how some fans just want to go on here and discuss wrestling with fellow fans, but they can't even do that b/c some pathetic fuck is already almost guaranteed to ruin all discussion by obsessively insulting some wrestler and being an utter prick.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

RFWHC said:


> I can understand why some of the really long-time fans prefer to avoid the IWC. Quite a few IWC members are pathetic morons and do wonders in killing off any interest in discussing wrestling on the Net. The fans that are the most pathetic are the ones that hate a wrestler so much they are far more into "hating on" the wrestler than supporting whomever their favorite may be. If you're one of these fans, fuck you. Seriously. Very rare to see exceptions when it comes to these fans, the majority of fans like this are the dirt worst. I can understand strongly disliking a wrestler for w/e reason, be it some meeting with them that went wrong or something they could have done backstage, but if you're spending hours a day obsessing over some wrestler and spewing bullshit with regards to them non-stop, get a fucking grip of yourself. I've seen posters on here wish death upon wrestlers, and worst part about it was that they seemed to be serious about it. I hate it how some fans just want to go on here and discuss wrestling with fellow fans, but they can't even do that b/c some pathetic fuck is already almost guaranteed to ruin all discussion by obsessively insulting some wrestler and being an utter prick.


Cannot agree more with this. We are basically wired to find faults it seems, pretty depressing lol


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

RFWHC said:


> I can understand why some of the really long-time fans prefer to avoid the IWC. Quite a few IWC members are pathetic morons and do wonders in killing off any interest in discussing wrestling on the Net. The fans that are the most pathetic are the ones that hate a wrestler so much they are far more into "hating on" the wrestler than supporting whomever their favorite may be. If you're one of these fans, fuck you. Seriously. Very rare to see exceptions when it comes to these fans, the majority of fans like this are the dirt worst. I can understand strongly disliking a wrestler for w/e reason, be it some meeting with them that went wrong or something they could have done backstage, but if you're spending hours a day obsessing over some wrestler and spewing bullshit with regards to them non-stop, get a fucking grip of yourself. I've seen posters on here wish death upon wrestlers, and worst part about it was that they seemed to be serious about it. I hate it how some fans just want to go on here and discuss wrestling with fellow fans, but they can't even do that b/c some pathetic fuck is already almost guaranteed to ruin all discussion by obsessively insulting some wrestler and being an utter prick.


:clap:clap


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

WWE Hall of Fame needs to be frozen for another 8 years because they've exhausted all the main eventers and are inducting too many midcarders now.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I love 3 hour Raw.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

The Ratings Thread is unbelievably awful.


----------



## 20footmax (Apr 29, 2014)

Brock Lesnar shouldn't lose until the next wrestlemania or further. If he should lose, it shouldn't be clean until then, it should be a DQ or something.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

RFWHC said:


> The Ratings Thread is unbelievably awful.


That thread has been awful since its inception.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Daniel Bryan Marks put me off Daniel Bryan.


----------



## KingCannabis (Aug 28, 2007)

I think HBK is quite overrated. No doubt he's a great performer & wrestler, I don't dislike him, just feel he's overrated quite a damn bit.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Crona said:


> That thread has been awful since its inception.


Not surprised at all by this.


----------



## Jesus_Hong (Feb 8, 2013)

Some truly awful shouts at "overrated " on here


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Dean Ambrose makes better matchs than Seth Rollins. I mean Seth Rollins is great and has amazing moves, but Dean just has this incredible psychology intensity and story telling, just watch his match vs William Regal


----------



## gekishinken (Apr 18, 2014)

My unpopular opinion? That Daniel Bryan is a shitty neckbeard that belongs nowhere near the WWE Title.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

Brock ending the streak was the best decision possible.

Sheamus is fucking awesome.

The Miz should be a main eventer again.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

the Extreme rules card doesn't look good


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

:kobe10 @ the Ratings Thread right now. I have no problem with the average Bryan mark (I somewhat like him, myself), and hell, even a few of the posters in that thread are fine. But the thread should be re-named "Daniel Bryan Circle Jerk" in honor of those that soil the reputation of Bryan marks on this forum.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Phil marks hating on the ratings thread. What a shocker. 

...

PSYCH!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Londrick said:


> Phil marks hating on the ratings thread. What a shocker.
> 
> ...
> 
> PSYCH!


unk2


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

(copied from what I said in another thread)

Wrestlemania 24 is overrated. Apart from Flair's retirement match it felt pretty dead. The only other real reason it felt exciting was because of the beautiful outdoor setting that we hadn't seen on that scale ever in Wrestlemania history. If you really want to see a modern classic PPV, rewind 12 months to Wrestlemania 23.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

Brock Lesnar was doing very good promos during his second heel run (2003-2004)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Borko said:


> Brock Lesnar was doing very good promos during his second heel run (2003-2004)


Yup. More people need to watch more of that run before ragging on him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Ivory is the greatest female wrestler ever employed by WWE.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Borko said:


> Brock Lesnar was doing very good promos during his second heel run (2003-2004)


Im afraid this not a unpopular opinion. :genius

-I cant wait the re-debut of BO 

-I still have hope for Swagger


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

KakeRock said:


> Im afraid this not a unpopular opinion. :genius


It's not? Many people said here that he is one of the worst mic workers ever


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

shield vs evolution was average


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Daniel Bryan is the most overrated superstar in the wwe and is terrible on the mic.


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

"WWE Creative Team" isnt that bad.


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns is the worst member of the shield and should be sent back down till he can work a match ,use a mic and not bore me.


----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Sheamus and ADR are awesome.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

gothmog 3rd said:


> Sheamus and ADR are awesome.


I agree with Sheamus and kind of agree with ADR, I've always appreciated ADRs in ring work.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Women dont belong in a wrestling ring.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> Daniel Bryan is the most overrated superstar in the wwe and is terrible on the mic.


Agree. Nice to see someone else thinks the same.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Probably an unpopular opinion only in the IWC but..The Rock > Austin.


Not as unpopular as you'd think.


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

Ahmed Johnson would have made a great WWF Champion in 1996 if he wasn't injured and if he was booked right. He has one of the best looks of all time.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Stephanie McMahon is not really that attractive.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Don't know if this is unpopular but, the Wyatt thing with the singing kids wasn't scary especially when my first thought was these must be kids they got from the local schools. Also, I enjoyed Bryan vs Kane more than Shield vs Evolution.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Zayn,Neville,Rollins,Woods,Kidd,Breeze<- All are way better ring workers than Bryan


----------



## G-Mafia (Oct 2, 2012)

Daniel Bryan vs. Kane at Extreme Rules was good. Reminded me of late 90's early 2000's PPV matches. Loved it.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

Rey's WHC reigns are invalid, for obvious reasons. (When was the last time Big Show won the Cruiserweight belt?)
Bringing back Evolution contradicts the entire point of stable.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I actually like Stephanie McMahon's current "Queendom" theme.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Trublez said:


> I actually like Stephanie McMahon's current "Queendom" theme.


Me too


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Ric Flair is still awesome.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I like Paige. I guess this is an unpopular opinion.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Bringing Snooki for wrestlemania was a bit a good idea, brining Trish was not, they should have given a chance to a current diva and not brought a retired one

And John Cena totally jizzed in his pants when he was on a tag match with trish, which is gross


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Bret Hart was nothing special in ring.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Stephanie McMahon is not really that attractive.


Agree.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

hardysno1fan said:


> Bret Hart was nothing special in ring.


Explain.


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

tonsgrams said:


> Explain.


You can find a million Bret Harts in British wrestling locals ie slow guys who think twisting someones ankle for 10 minutes is good wrestling.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Eva Marie's screwups are entirely the fault of the WWE not training her properly.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Shelton Benjamin would've been an great World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

John Cena was better than CM Punk at their match on Money in the Bank 2011.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

₵ash®;34182674 said:


> Shelton Benjamin would've been an great World Heavyweight Champion.


Agree with you for once.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

this thread is one the best thread on this forum


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Reigns' clothesline, punch, spear and Samoan drop are beginning to become a "5 moves of doom" type thing. If he doesn't change it up a bit, his matches could start to become very tedious.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

If it wasn't for all the injuries and being stiff in the ring, Mr. Kennedy could've became a major star in the WWE, like reach Cena levels of stardom.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

hardysno1fan said:


> Bret Hart was nothing special in ring.



Agree with this.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Being part of 3MB is the only interesting thing McIntyre has done.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

xdryza said:


> Being part of 3MB is the only interesting thing McIntyre has done.


Thats not an unpopular opinion - its the truth...


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

hardysno1fan said:


> Women dont belong in a wrestling ring.


Silly


----------



## xRedx (Apr 4, 2014)

I didn't like the Shield for a long time. They only just grew on me last December or November.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ziggler's trash.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AJ is becoming a spot monkey more and more with every match.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Divas division is a joke. Paige sucks.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

The Miz beat John Cena at WM and he was still given shitty pushes and rivalries. Daniel Bryan is only champion to keep the fans happy until the WWE puts the belt on someone they are pushing for big time superstardom.


----------



## CM Best (May 13, 2014)

CM Best states that Dolph Ziggler is more talented than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Best said:


> CM Best states that Dolph Ziggler is more talented than Daniel Bryan.


Out of curiosity, what do you think that Dolph Ziggler is more talented than Daniel Bryan at in pro wrestling?


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you think that Dolph Ziggler is more talented than Daniel Bryan at in pro wrestling?


Getting nutjobs to feel more sorry him.


----------



## CM Best (May 13, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Out of curiosity, what do you think that Dolph Ziggler is more talented than Daniel Bryan at in pro wrestling?


CM Best believes this is debatable so no need to worry. What CM Best said in that post is not a fact, just an opinion. CM Best just sees a bit more potential in Dolph Ziggler than Bryan but unfortunately Dolph Ziggler has not been given chances to shine unlike Daniel Bryan. CM Best says ppl can't see how good Ziggler really is because WWE really hates him.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

CM Best said:


> CM Best believes this is debatable so no need to worry. What CM Best said in that post is not a fact, just an opinion. CM Best just sees a bit more potential in Dolph Ziggler than Bryan but unfortunately Dolph Ziggler has not been given chances to shine unlike Daniel Bryan. CM Best says ppl can't see how good Ziggler really is *because WWE really hates him.*


WWE has every right to hate him, if they really do.
That's what happens when you can't keep your big annoying mouth shut.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

The Rock is more overrated than Cena


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

cm punk vs john cena -night of champions 2012

*One of the best matches of pg era ,damn underrated *


----------



## The Zeitgeist (May 14, 2014)

- AJ Lee is a terrible actress. One of the worst actresses in WWE history. That includes her mic work.

- I loved the friendship angle between John Cena and Zack Ryder, to which they could have made a short feud out of it, turning Ryder into a coward heel. Instead of that crappy Rise About the Hate feud with Kane, they should've stretched that Cena-Eve-Ryder triangle. Even if Ryder gets buried in the end, at least he would have get a shot at the main-event scene.

- The hate Batista is getting in his recent return goes undeserved. He won the Royal Rumble match fair and square, and he did not cheat in his matches. One sad thing about the Internet Era is we seem so entitled to our expectations.

- That Nickelback song was Raw's best theme ever. "Move To the Music" was great but a little to heavy for the masses. The current theme "Tonight Is the Night" is so cheesy. I loathe WWE's love for pop-rap nowadays.

- Back in 2012, TNA was better than WWE in all aspects. Yes, even in terms of star-power.

- Kane and the Big Show should receive their final WWEWHC title reigns. 

- Dolph Ziggler should have played the third major role in the Authority angle feuding with Triple H as a filler before the culmination match between Daniel Bryan and Triple H. It would have added spice to the "Winter of Paul White". He became my favorite wrestler in the WWE for a short period after he turned face in 2013. His de-push was a disgrace after all the hardwork he has done.

- Adam Rose could save the midcard scene. 

- The IWC seems so hasty on the Cena-Wyatt feud. I guarantee that Wyatt won't be buried, and has a good chance in prevailing over the feud.

- The Great Khali rightfully deserved his short WHC title reign back in 2007. And his feud with the Undertaker in 2006 can be considered one of the best big-man feuds of all time.

- John Cena vs. Rey Mysterio for the WWE Championship should have taken place in Capitol Punishment. I don't know why they pushed R-Truth instead, even if he was over as a heel at that time.

- The Kliq should have reunited as an on-screen stable in 2002 instead of bringing the nWo back. 

- Candace Michelle's 2007 Women's title run is underrated. She was freakin hot and talented, and had good matches with the likes of Lita, Melina, Mickie James, Victoria, and Beth Phoenix. Thinking about it, the late Ruthless Aggression Era women's division is kind of underrated.

- I am surprised that no one complained after Brock Lesnar took out Mark Henry's ass so easily twice. I understand that Brock is supposed to be booked as a monster, but they don't call Henry as the "World's Strongest Man" for nothing. In fact, Lesnar vs. Henry at the Royal Rumble would have been more entertaining than Lesnar vs. Big Show if Henry was booked stronger.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

CM Best said:


> CM Best believes this is debatable so no need to worry. What CM Best said in that post is not a fact, just an opinion. CM Best just sees a bit more potential in Dolph Ziggler than Bryan but unfortunately Dolph Ziggler has not been given chances to shine unlike Daniel Bryan. CM Best says ppl can't see how good Ziggler really is because WWE really hates him.


Somehow I imagine you will be on a lot of peoples block list very soon with your annoying gimmick.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

CM Best said:


> CM Best believes this is debatable so no need to worry. What CM Best said in that post is not a fact, just an opinion. CM Best just sees a bit more potential in Dolph Ziggler than Bryan but unfortunately Dolph Ziggler has not been given chances to shine unlike Daniel Bryan. CM Best says ppl can't see how good Ziggler really is because WWE really hates him.


Stadhart says CM Best is annoying as fuck

please stop doing that


----------



## hardysno1fan (Apr 2, 2007)

Bo Dallas could become the greatest heel of all time.


----------



## Subbética2008 (Oct 9, 2012)

ADR is the greatest all-rounded wrestler they have. Awesome in-ring worker, great looks and good mic. I just can't get why he don't connect with the crowds because I find him far from boring. 

After his match with Ziggler at Payback, he was the 2nd most legitimate menacing wrestler at the company after Lesnar.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

I find Shawn Michaels overrated, even though objectively I recognize him as one of the GOATs.



islesfan13 said:


> Daniel Bryan is the most overrated superstar in the wwe and is terrible on the mic.


Paige is the most overrated "Anti-Diva" and is terrible on the mic. I also have big problems with her selling and overall skills.

Unlike other posters that switched opinions after WM30, I stand by my belief that Batista shouldn't be applauded for tapping out and getting pinned clean.

I see nothing interesting in Reigns. His moves that seemed exciting the first few times now bore me, especially when I know we will see all of them, even if he isn't wrestling in any match.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Ryback should get a push


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Subbética2008 said:


> ADR is the greatest all-rounded wrestler they have. Awesome in-ring worker, great looks and good mic. I just can't get why he don't connect with the crowds because I find him far from boring.
> 
> After his match with Ziggler at Payback, he was the 2nd most legitimate menacing wrestler at the company after Lesnar.


I agree with this 10000000000000X. Smaller wrestlers get drooled over for being able to do multiple styles, yet you have Del Rio who is BIGGER than them and has/can do an array of styles and actually does incorporate that into his ring work yet he doesn't get recognized for that. He has power, greco roman, mma, Japanese style and lucha. That's why I keep saying I don't get the hate for him, he's amazing.

I love Jeff Hardy but Matt was a better wrestler IMO.

Randy Orton should've broken The UnderTaker's WrestleMania streak during his legend killer days.

I like Big Show, although his last great match was last year.

I like Sheamus(sometimes)

I always thought Lita was sloppy in the ring her moonsault was horrendous 8 times out of 10.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

I've probably said this before, but Daniel Bryan is overrated.
Roman Reigns is not good in the ring or on the mic.
John Cena didn't lose cleanly in Summerslam 2013.
Damien Sandow needs to change his gimmick.
Triple H's best match is better than Bret Hart's best match.
Size shouldn't really matter anymore.
Dean Ambrose is overrated on the mic.
3mb, Fandango, Xavier Woods, El Matadores, Brodus Clay and Santino should be on NXT, permanently.
Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker HIAC 97 is not a five star match.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The current Smackdown theme is very catchy


----------



## nucklehead88 (Dec 17, 2012)

The title unification is a very good thing and having two belts is really stupid.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

The ability to cut "Serious" promos is highly over-rated in judging mic skills on this forum.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ignore this, it's just me being annoyed with some of the IWC practices.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I hate Emma's in ring gear and holy fucking shit but that bitch is flat footed as fuck. It makes me lel sometimes.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Diva's Division needs to be abolished.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Michael Cole & Jerry Lawler used to have good chemistry at commentating.


----------



## fisheh (Jul 15, 2013)

RFWHC said:


> CM Best > 80% of the posters in this section. What's sad is that that's not even meant to be a compliment to CM Best. What's even sadder is that those who are also part of the "YWC" are almost guaranteed to be some of the biggest retards on the Net.
> 
> Just b/c you sit in your mother's basement and type "Fuck wrestler A only IWC geeks love him, I hope he gets Cancer. Also, the idiot smarks are neckbeards." doesn't make your pathetic middle school drop-out self any less pathetic. This applies to a good few of you: get off the Net, you fucking waste of space.



we are discussing wrestling on an internet forum, stop taking it so seriously and getting pissed off at people on here. You also used pathetic twice in the same sentence, get a bigger vocabulary.

I also think cena/bray was entertaining and cena didnt bury bray at all in the build.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Womens wrestling in general is utter dog shite. The only thing its ever been useful for is eye candy. Damn i miss Lacey Von Erich she was one sexy bitch


----------



## The Zeitgeist (May 14, 2014)

Flawless Victory said:


> I agree with this 10000000000000X. Smaller wrestlers get drooled over for being able to do multiple styles, yet you have Del Rio who is BIGGER than them and has/can do an array of styles and actually does incorporate that into his ring work yet he doesn't get recognized for that. He has power, greco roman, mma, Japanese style and lucha. That's why I keep saying I don't get the hate for him, he's amazing.


I think there are a few key reasons:
- His Royal Rumble victory was a bit too soon, and was overshadowed by the WWE Title picture at Wrestlemania 27.
- He tried to steal Punk's mojo in 2011.
- His Mexican Aristocrat gimmick got stale in 2013, and the bookers continue to force it down to our throats. Also, that gimmick was nothing new and pales in comparison with the Shield, the Wyatt Family, The Miz, and even Sheamus.

I honestly think he needs to jump ship to TNA, not that I'm saying he is a failure, but because his style fits there better and he can elevate the X-Division to upper-card status once again.


----------



## The Zeitgeist (May 14, 2014)

tonsgrams said:


> John Cena didn't lose cleanly in Summerslam 2013.


Can you please explain this? Didn't see Bryan do any cheap tactics.



tonsgrams said:


> Dean Ambrose is overrated on the mic.


Totally agree with this, but he plays his gimmick extremely well. His mic skills are reminiscent of AJ Lee where they seem to force a serious tone.






This promo was done before the Shield debuted, and it's clear that he's trying too hard to get heel heat.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't have a problem with the Cena/Bray Wyatt feud. Wouldn't be sad if it ended at Payback, but I also wouldn't be mad if it continued thereafter.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

> John Cena didn't lose cleanly in Summerslam 2013.





The Zeitgeist said:


> Can you please explain this? Didn't see Bryan do any cheap tactics.


Maybe he meant that Cena used his elbow as an excuse as to why he lost cleanly. Typically he does that in order to backup his superman character.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

₵ash®;34257730 said:


> Maybe he meant that Cena used his elbow as an excuse as to why he lost cleanly. Typically he does that in order to backup his superman character.


Actually, no. Cena said in the following raw that he was making no excuses and the best man won, he had to mention the injury to explain that he would take some free time.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

It pains me as a fan of Bray Wyatt to say this, but in these recent weeks Bray Wyatt has been channel-changing bad.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I love listening to rants by Jim Cornette. The more times he uses curse words the more entertaining it is. When he's happy and relaxed while speaking it's nowhere near as compelling audio.

Generally I don't like curse words. It doesn't change the meaning of the sentence if you exclude them and just shows a lack of vocabulary skill. Kevin Nash and Sean Waltman are particularly bad. Listen to any shoot interview and they'll use the word "fuck" on average 2-3 times per sentence. But Cornette is an exception.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

As much as I talk shit about the guy, I actually do miss CM Punk a little bit. That's unpopular to me lol


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

raw is usually as bad as smackdown. people choose to shit on sd cause they don't progress story or do anything new very often. entertainment value-wise, they are both nearly the same crappy show. outside maybe three or four great raws each year like the one after mania, this is sad but true.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The Shield are boring especially since they've become 'good guys'.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

WrestleMestle said:


> The Shield are boring especially since they've become 'good guys'.


No they are boring because it became Reigns and fiends when they turned face. I would say they are far more predictable because everything leads to Roman somehow.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> No *they are boring because it became Reigns and fiends when they turned face. I would say they are far more predictable because everything leads to Roman somehow.*


Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Ethereal90 (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't mind the JBL/Cole/King commentary team. I actually find them quite enjoyable sometimes.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I miss R-Truth getting mic time. The little Jimmy stuff was entertaining, and RTruth generally is funny.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mark Henry has never put on a great match before winning the WHC in 2011
he didn't deserve the title reign


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Mark Henry has never put on a great match before winning the WHC in 2011
> he didn't deserve the title reign


Agreed , I never saw what so good about him,he's nothing compared to guys like Umaga or Vader, hell he's not even in Awesome Kong's league in putting on great matches with smaller wrestlers


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

HBK was absolutely god-awful on the mic.


----------



## Cena_Wins!!! (Mar 26, 2014)

My sig because its true.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Sheamus is fucking awesome.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

WrestleMestle said:


> The Shield are boring especially since they've become 'good guys'.


i agree, but part of it is evolution is being booked to look like completely washed up pussies.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Every WWE PPV (minus WM XXX)this year have been great


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

Raw has been better wihhout Punk.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

ABA Taker is the best version of him.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Long technical matches filled with headlocks and armbars and funky submission holds etc are BORING!


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

H.I.M. said:


> ABA Taker is the best version of him.


Absolutely. :agree:


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Random thoughts with no time line. 

1. Eva Marie is hot but... You can't fix stupid. 

2. Cena over Lesnar at extreme rules? Beyond awful. Fuck you Cena. 

3. Heel Austin had me in tears with his segments with Kurt Angle. Absolute gold. 

4. Hornswaggle as McMahon's illegitimate son? Wow 

5. Nexus was a genius idea and Wade Barrett should be a main eventer. 

6. Honestly, so should Ryback. He had a great catchphrase... Was a "terror"... Then got F'd in the A via booking. 

7. Dolph Ziggler has an unhealthy obsession with Billy Gunn. 

8. The Miz is awful. At life. Well not at marriage. 

9. The Brood was a kick ass faction. 

10. I would impregnate Paige... And AJ... And Kelly Kelly. Nikki Bella would give me the clap. 

11. Brie is way sexier than Nikki. 

12. I haven't found one thing remotely interesting about Natty. 

13. Daniel Bryan needs a hair cut and a shave. 

14. I miss the ABA. 

15. I also miss DDP. 

That's it for now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

John Laurinaitis was an good GM character.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

TJ Rawkfist said:


> Random thoughts with no time line.
> 
> 1. Eva Marie is hot but... You can't fix stupid.
> 
> ...


Half of these aren't unpopular opinions at all. Read the fucking title of the thread dude.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Actually, no. Cena said in the following raw that he was making no excuses and the best man won, he had to mention the injury to explain that he would take some free time.


Unfortunately Cena doesn't get to decide whether an injury is serious or not. He acknowledged it, and even if he's saying he doesn't believe it was a factor, the audience should know better. You're obviously not performing at your best if you have an injury that requires surgery to fix. He didn't have to mention the injury at all, they could have wrote him off, or he could have just said he needs to take a break.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Regnes said:


> Unfortunately Cena doesn't get to decide whether an injury is serious or not. He acknowledged it, and even if he's saying he doesn't believe it was a factor, the audience should know better. You're obviously not performing at your best if you have an injury that requires surgery to fix. He didn't have to mention the injury at all, they could have wrote him off, or he could have just said he needs to take a break.


Lol he clearly said during the match that his elbow was fine. And he DID need to mention the injury. Otherwise how the hell was he supposed to explain his absence for the next few months?

It was a clean win. Get over it.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The last person to be as over as Daniel Bryan now was not Austin/Rock.....it was John Cena in 2004


----------



## Fabregas (Jan 15, 2007)

Daniel Bryan is worse than John Cena in almost every area.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Fabregas said:


> Daniel Bryan is worse than John Cena in almost every area.


Maybe in the mic area and the typical WWE look. The rest I don't see it.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Triple H is every bit as good as he says he is. 

The Rock deserved his 8th WWE title reign.

Neither Hogan, Cena, Rock or Austin are even close to The Undertaker on the greatest of all time argument. 

CM Punk is not coming back. 

Batista is gonna get his title reign eventually.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

Matches featuring John Cena are 9/10 the best matches on the card.

Daniel Bryan's moveset is pathetic. (WWE)

Cesaro is a great wrestler, but below average entertainer when he's on his own, best run has been with Swagger & Zeb.

Regins doesn't need to 'learn new moves', Rock only used about 6, Stone Cold even less. He'll get over easily with live crowds, just not the smarks.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk was boring and uninteresting after WM29

Batista deserves more respect from the fans. (He tapped to Bryan, got pinned by Reigns at ER)

Bryan should be stripped of the Championship, leading to John Cena (c) vs. Daniel Bryan II at Summerslam

Wyatts > Shield

Seth Rollins > Dean Ambrose > Roman Reigns 

I enjoy 3MB with Hornswoggle & Hornswoggle vs Torito feud 

Rusev will go nowhere

I hate people who watch RAW/TNA just to hate


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Peapod said:


> Triple H is every bit as good as he says he is.
> 
> The Rock deserved his 8th WWE title reign.
> 
> ...


Only because Undertaker is so far down on the list he isn't in the discussion.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Undertaker has AIDS.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Not only should Bray Wyatt hold the WWE/WHC by Wrestlemania 31, he should also be nominated for, and win the 2014 Primetime Emmy for Oustanding Supporting Actor in a Drama Series.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I have no problems with Jerry Lawler's commentary. He has a role and he does his job well.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm a Diesel/Nash mark since 95

I don't give a fuck I will always enjoy him lol


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> I have no problems with Jerry Lawler's commentary. He has a role and he does his job well.


You have GOT to be trolling lol

just kidding man, enjoy whatever you want. :


----------



## LaxCoupon (May 19, 2014)

Rosa Mendes's submissions are some of most brutal submissions I've seen from a Diva, looking back.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I think WWE will eventually be bought out by some huge parent company, the McMahon-Levesque's will be ousted, and eventually the wrestling division of the company will be run into the ground. Only one of its other lines of business like toys or movies will remain. It would resemble the Turner WCW takeover but will happen over a much longer time period.

TNA will also cease operations in the next 3-5 years due to irrecoverably declining ratings, losing a national TV deal and anyone with talent having their contracts bought out by Ring of Honor. Dixie Carter will know better than anyone that the company is a sinking ship and will get out before the company finally folds.

Ring of Honor and Jarrett's GWF will become the "big two" but will only be about the same size (in market capital) as a large territory.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I like Adam Rose, and if he doesn't eventually team with Fandango and cut the most unintentionally hilarious promos ever, only then will he be a complete failure.


----------



## Dib Da GREEK/CREEP/FALSE DETECTIVE (May 12, 2013)

Benoit himself and his family was murdered.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Sin Cara (Hunico)>>>> Sin Cara (Mistico)
If Roman is pushed to be a main eventer RIGHT NOW, he would be worse that Cena.
Undertaker is the real Mr Wrestlemania.
Lesnar was a correct choice for ending the streak (though not the ideal)
Ric Flair is the most overrated wrestler of all time.
Triple H,Alberto Del Rio and Randy Orton deserve every single one the accomplishment they ever had.
Jeff Hardy is a B+ player, A- at best.
The Miz is fun to watch.
Sandow is not.
Jericho is better than Edge.
David Hart Smith could have been a awesome main eventer.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Undertaker is the real Mr Wrestlemania.


agree


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Alchemind said:


> Undertaker has AIDS.


----------



## Korner (May 20, 2014)

The Undertaker's streak should have ended way before Brock Lesnar.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Punk's SES promos got annoying at times to the point where I'd sometimes fast forward them.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- JBL is the worst commentator on Raw.
- Paige is extremely overrated.
- Alicia Fox "snapping" on Raw was just stupid and poorly done, all on her.
- Lesnar ending the streak was great.
- Curtis Axel is and always was entertaining.


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Dib said:


> Benoit himself and his family was murdered.


That's not an opinion, that's just ignorance. Opinions are only potentially valid if the statement cannot be proven/disproved via cold hard facts. Benoit did it, the evidence was overwhelming.


----------



## Korner (May 20, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> - JBL is the worst commentator on Raw.
> - Paige is extremely overrated.
> - Alicia Fox "snapping" on Raw was just stupid and poorly done, all on her.
> - Lesnar ending the streak was great.
> - Curtis Axel is and always was entertaining.


All but the first one, I find JBL entertaining. While he's obviously one sided, he makes the commentating bearable.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Korner said:


> The Undertaker's streak should have ended way before Brock Lesnar.


I wish he'd retired earlier with the streak unbroken.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Austin vs Rock feud is extremely overrated


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mr. Kennedy should've been WWE champion at least once.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

5 opinions that'll probably go down like a lead balloon:

*1)* The fairly widespread overrating of Damien Sandow on here as main-event/title scene calibre is pretty incredible. Yeah, he doesn't deserve the burial he's receiving, and he could make something of himself, but he just screams modern-day Lanny Poffo to me.

Reasonable mic-worker, serviceable in-ring, mediocre look, limited shelf-life gimmick. 

*2)* Dolph Ziggler is another I find fairly overrated, although I do think he's got a LOT more going for him than Sandow. Doesn't necessarily need a complete 'repackaging', but something in his game needs a bit of an overhaul. Can't quite put my finger on it.

*3)* John Cena has just about everything you can realistically hope for in a WWE star. Good look – check, solid mic worker – check, charisma – check, can draw massive $$$ - check, can work a timeless classic match – check, has a universally popular gimmick – well, it was there once upon a time at least. 

And I get the apathy towards the same old repetitive routine. I'm fed up with a lot of it myself. But people trying to doubly justify 'I'm just bored of him' by making out he's a talentless, useless hack are so off the mark (and discredit those with legit gripes against him).

Just be careful what you wish for. I'll make another unpopular prediction here that if the next big transition is from Cena to Reigns, it's gonna feel like going from Hulk Hogan-Lite to a slightly improved Big Daddy Cool Diesel.

*4)* Axel is a fine worker, Ryback is a charismatic dude, and with their genuine chemistry together, they should be multi-time Tag Champions when all's said and done. Legitimately pushed hard.

The fact they're jobbers when they're really the only half-decent heel tag team left is just even more perplexing.

*5)* Legion of Doom just annoy me in hindsight. I loved them as a kid, but watching them back now, their complete no-selling is just completely unwatchable. 

And I get that their gimmick was this pair of indestructable brutes that just ploughed through their opposition. I know they weren't really meant to give their opposition an inch. But you can do that and not make everything look farcical. Take Undertaker around the same time as their WWF run for example. He was basically an undead zombie, but if you punched him, he'd sort of flinch his head back and then keep coming at you. In other words, he'd sell the contact, but not the pain. LOD could have just stood their laughing for all they were often doing.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Palahniuk said:


> 5 opinions that'll probably go down like a lead balloon:
> 
> *1)* The fairly widespread overrating of Damien Sandow on here as main-event/title scene calibre is pretty incredible. Yeah, he doesn't deserve the burial he's receiving, and he could make something of himself, but he just screams modern-day Lanny Poffo to me.
> 
> ...


I know it's all about unpopular opinions but bashing Sandow then going on to praise Curtis Axel and Ryback.............

Come on man, your better than that.


----------



## Palahniuk (Jun 18, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I know it's all about unpopular opinions but bashing Sandow then going on to praise Curtis Axel and Ryback.............
> 
> Come on man, your better than that.


Wasn't even bashing Sandow really, just saying I can't see him anywhere near main event status (just as I couldn't see either Ryback or Axel there either).

Nor would I be averse to Sandow being a multi-time tag champ with a decent team :draper2

One I find overrated, the other two underrated.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

₵ash®;34494322 said:


> Mr. Kennedy should've been WWE champion at least once.


How is this an unpopular opinion? almost everybody wanted Kennedy as Main Eventer, even Vince, but Kennedy´s problems with Orton ruined everything.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> How is this an unpopular opinion? almost everybody wanted Kennedy as Main Eventer, even Vince, but Kennedy´s problems with Orton ruined everything.


Oh. My mistake then.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Rey Mysterio is the greatest of all time

Trish and Lita were not even that good in the ring and I could probably list ten or so former/current divas who I _PERSONALLY_ feel were/are better in the ring than both.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

wow, really? Rey the best of all time? :lol


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't give two fucks about CM Punk chants. Actually I enjoy them for the sole reason that it pisses off so many people on this forum.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

- Wade Barrett is terrible in the ring.
- Dean Ambrose isn't impressive in any aspect of wrestling.
- Kane may be average for his size in the ring, but "average for his size," is absolute shit when compared to everyone else.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never liked watching William Regal in the ring. Just his style, his selling, his mannerisms, they annoy me to no end.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't like those 5* technical masterclass matches. I find them boring


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Tardbasher12 said:


> - Wade Barrett is terrible in the ring.
> - Dean Ambrose isn't impressive in any aspect of wrestling.
> - Kane may be average for his size in the ring, but "average for his size," is absolute shit when compared to everyone else.


Again one of those ' they overhyped this guy so i hate him' forumers. I'm pretty sure you would have never heard about it you would at least say he's good on the mic. Not that hard to see he's stellar on the mi among other things but w/e, what do i know


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> Again one of those ' they overhyped this guy so i hate him' forumers. I'm pretty sure you would have never heard about it you would at least say he's good on the mic. Not that hard to see he's stellar on the mi among other things but w/e, what do i know


I'm guessing that you're referring to my opinion of Dean Ambrose. He hasn't done anything in the WWE that's been above-average on the microphone yet, at least in my opinion. Also, I don't hate Dean Ambrose because a lot of people love him, I just harbor indifference because I feel that he's totally average.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I agree as well. Ambrose has been very average.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Matt was the better Hardy


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

For me 2003 was the best ever year for WWE, Smackdown was brilliant, Raw was good.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

- Triple H loves Daniel Bryan and truly wants him to be the face of the WWE
- Triple H and CM Punk have a mutual respect and admiration for one another, to the extent that they're even friends. Triple H was understanding of the fact that CM Punk was completely worn out physically, mentally, and emotionally, and does not blame him for leaving.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Eva Marie a lot better than people give her credit for
Eva Marie should be divas champ right now.


----------



## EzraBenjamin (May 9, 2014)

that if the announcers only talked about wrestling moves it would be bland and boring.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I kinda enjoyed AJ's stint as GM. Yes, I know. :moody 

Also, I never took the Nexus seriously. Not one bit. Therefore, I don't consider it the case that Cena "ruined them". Can't ruin what's not there. :draper2

Furthermore, I don't think Trish Stratus was that great.. :floyd2

Lemme think, do I have more unpopular opinions... I must have..

Oh, Drew McIntyre's character as "The Chosen One" was Main Event material. :waffle

Lol, this is fun. To be continued!!

(Oh, :topic: since it's not wrestling related, but I wanna say it anyway since it's the first thing that popped in my mind when reading the thread title: Mad Men sucks balls. Lol, felt good to get that off my chest :nice )


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)

Daniel Bryan is the worst WWE Champion since The Miz.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

- Bayley looks like a childrens McDonalds playhouse party.
- Hulk Hogan should have never been as popular as he was.
- Christian got little to no reaction without Edge. 
- Alexander Rusev is insanely athletic, and will put on some great matches if given a good opportunity.
- Ryback was never as bad as people made him out to be, and he can also be one of the better mic workers if given the chance.
- Aside from selling, Aj Lee was not good in the ring as a wrestler.
- William Regal as a commissioner was some of the most hilarious stuff the WWE has ever done.
- Paul Heyman is ruining Cesaro.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Ziggler doesn't deserve to be out of the dog house.


----------



## Rock&Austin (Aug 23, 2012)

I enjoyed The Miz' wwe title run


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Edge is the most overpushed wrestler of the last 20 years. He was completely mediocre in every regard and should have never won _one_ world title, much less 11.


----------



## elperfecto (May 19, 2013)

The Wyatts are the same old act every week. Bray is no more "compelling" on the mic as John Cena. Bray is portraying an over-the-top character that I just cannot buy into.

Harper is vastly overrated by the internet because he does a suicide dive.

Internet fans, for the most part, do not understand what proper psychology consists of. And thus mark out for idiots who do the coolest moves or remember the most choreographed spots in a match. This is more geared toward indy fans.

Cesaro will never be WWE Champ. He lacks the seriousness that a champ should have. He comes off like a joke. His time in the indies as a joke wrestler either ruined him, or that's just how he is. He's good with a joke gimmick like "we the people". But as you can see, he's failing horribly as a singles guy with Heyman.

Ric Flair was good. But now he's a bitter old, gross man. And he does not deserve to be held in the same regard as Stone Cold, The Rock, Hulk Hogan, etc.


----------



## NewLondon (May 17, 2014)

Paige isn't that good a wrestler and is boring/bland.

Undertaker was best as the American Badass.

Corporate Kane was cool for a little while.

Bray Wyatt is the only one from the Wyatt family I enjoyed (not so much nowadays.)

I think Dean Ambrose is entertaining (not sure if that's all that unpopular nowadays.)


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

NewLondon said:


> Paige isn't that good a wrestler and is boring/bland.
> 
> Undertaker was best as the American Badass.
> 
> ...


Yeah trust me, it is.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I prefer shitty matches with a lot of weapons to technical matches with a huge variety of moves.
Bray Wyatt and his family have grown stale.
Even though he's one of my least favorite wrestlers on the roster, giving Sheamus the US title was a good move.
Over-the-top gimmicks like Adam Rose, Fandango, etc. are a huge waste of time.
I love all the CM Punk chants.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

There is nowhere to go but down for Wyatt..Given too much 2 soon


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

-Diet Dr. Pepper tastes NOTHING like regular Dr. Pepper

-I CAN believe it's NOT butter


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

-Long title reigns suck 
- Bo Dallas sucks. I get what he's doing but I still think he sucks.
- The Rock is the best mic worker in WWE history
- Damien Sandow is the best mic worker in the WWE right now
- I care more about Mic work then ring work yes I said it


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Cesaro is a great wrestler but his swing is annoying as fuck and one of the stupidest wrestling moves I've seen ever.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

CM Punk chants is one of the most incredible things in WWE/F history.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

NewLondon said:


> I think Dean Ambrose is entertaining (not sure if that's all that unpopular nowadays.)


I like Dean Ambrose better than I like Roman Reigns.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Dr Pepper> other sodas


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

RCSheppy said:


> - Paul Heyman is ruining Cesaro.


Not unpopular as everyone has been pretty much saying the same thing.



elperfecto said:


> Harper is vastly overrated by the internet because he does a suicide dive.
> 
> Cesaro will never be WWE Champ. He lacks the seriousness that a champ should have. He comes off like a joke. His time in the indies as a joke wrestler either ruined him, or that's just how he is. He's good with a joke gimmick like "we the people". But as you can see, he's failing horribly as a singles guy with Heyman.


If all he did was a suicide dive, then yes, I'd agree that he is overrated. That obviously isn't the case as shown on Raw last Monday.

And you think "we the people" is a joke gimmick? :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'd say he's "failing horribly as a singles guy" due to his booking rather than his ability. The guy was extremely over as a face with so much momentum but the WWE killed all of that by turning him heel and pairing him with one of the most hated guys in the company right now.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Diva's division is worthless and needs to go entirely so other stars can have some TV time.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Not really an opinion since it's true, but it seems to be unpopular on here. Daniel Bryan is NOT the most popular star since Austin/Rock, he's the most popular star since John Cena. Everyone likes to complete ignore Cena becoming a megastar just because the audience has split on him but in his prime he was gigantic. I want to slam my head on my desk every time someone says we haven't seen a star like him since the AE.

And people like to post that tired ass video of Bryan leading a slow yes chant and say "Hurr durr no one has ever done this". Yeah, no shit because no other superstar had the fucking chant. If any another massively over star had that chant, you can bet your ass they would have been able to pull off the same thing.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cynic said:


> Edge is the most overpushed wrestler of the last 20 years. He was completely mediocre in every regard and should have never won _one_ world title, much less 11.


Holy shit i thought i was the only one that thought this lol. Outside of his feud with Matt Hardy where he was taking Lita to the bone zone and his time with Christian he was really boring i thought and not really main event material.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

H.I.M. said:


> Not really an opinion since it's true, but it seems to be unpopular on here. Daniel Bryan is NOT the most popular star since Austin/Rock, he's the most popular star since John Cena. Everyone likes to complete ignore Cena becoming a megastar just because the audience has split on him but in his prime he was gigantic. I want to slam my head on my desk every time someone says we haven't seen a star like him since the AE.


THIS!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Fandango is a terrible dancer. 

This is the best move of his career, and it's 4/10 at best


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

xDD said:


> CM Punk chants is one of the most incredible things in WWE/F history.


Agreed. Love it. For the haters get over it. The fans want him back. They are not chanting CHRIS MAS-TERS!!!


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

That Sandow vs Sheamus angle was pretty decent.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Women 'wrestlers' should be nothing more than eye candy and a foil for fueds between men. In 99.9% of situations they offer absolutely no entertainment value whatsoever by attempting to wrestle. The ONLY exception to this rule was Trish and Lita.

The WWE should not be directed at children. Wrestling is, and should be marketed as tennage/adult entertainment. The themes that make wrestling entertaining cannot be enjoyed or understood by children.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

From the numerous high praised matches I've seen of the guy,Randy Savage's best single match was vs Ricky Steamboat at WM 3, and that match is barely at ****1/4, I don't understand why many rate him as one of the best of all times when I don't his ring work has provided any match over ****1/2


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Alicia Fox annoys me to a point where i wanna switch the chanel.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Jarsy1 said:


> Alicia Fox annoys me to a point where i wanna switch the chanel.


This.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Paul Heyman will manage Roman Reigns (he will be heel after breakup with the Shield) in the future as he cannot get over with his mic skills.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Every year everyone bitches about "how bad wrestling is" after wrestlemania. 

Then WWE has a major storyline twist sometime in the middle of the summer that gets everyone rejuvenated

Then in a week everyone bitches about "how bad wrestling is"

If its that bad, why do we waste our time bitching about it? It's the same old thing J/S


oh and AJ is not hot


----------



## big swill (Apr 2, 2012)

1. Reigns is god awful in every aspect other than size. 
2. Dean Ambrose is far and away the most talented guy in the Shield (don't think that one is that unpopular, at least on here.)
3. I like the Adam Rose character. 
4. I think Lesnar is one of the absolute worst professional wrestlers/entertainers I've ever seen.
5. Jericho does nothing for me in the ring. 
6. I turn the t.v. during anything to do with the divas. I think the women's division is stupid.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Sandow's been with the WWE for 11 years and he's still green in the ring 

he deserves to be in the same role as Santino Marella and far away from the main events


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Sandow's been with the WWE for 11 years and he's still green in the ring
> 
> he deserves to be in the same role as Santino Marella and far away from the main events




*Walks in thread, glass shatters and music hits. Does the Stone Cold stunner on MrJamesLepsan and flips him the bird as he writhes in pain on the canvas. Walks out like a boss*


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Kofi kingston deserve to win Royal rumble :


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Both Seth Rollins spots looks ordinary compared to the things Jeff Hardy & Morrison used to do


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

Seth Rollins is talent


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't know if this is popular or not, but I'm really enjoying the Bo Dallas inspirational gimmick. The smile looks unnatural but that aside it's actually got me to pay attention to matches that don't involve divas or midgets.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Seth Rollins turning heel was awesome and anyone complaining is complaining just for the sake of complaining.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This Rollins heel turn is actually awesome in hindsight


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock vs Taker is both superstars worst match at WrestleMania

Worse than Goldberg/Brock,and tied/just as bad as Gonzales/Taker


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't like the Usos. At all. Frankly, the only reason they're in the WWE is because of their family ties.
They're both short and chubby and have a whopping 2 moves: A sloppy looking dive out of the ring which never looks like it has any impact at all and a poor rendition of sweet chin music which usually leaves them stumbling over their own feet. Their matches always go the same exact way and I can't remember the last time they've lost.
Now they've teamed up with supercena which makes almost _too much_ sense.
I'm also tired of looking at their goofy smug grins and listening to their constant whooping as they bounce around like clowns...though that would explain the face paint.
:red


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE should have turned Swagger face to feud with Rusev instead of having him job to Adam Rose.


----------



## Taker4Lyfe (Apr 9, 2009)

Rusev is meh.. but I am a HUGE fan of Lana. She's hot, knows how to work a crowd and.. did I mentioned how hot she is?


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

John Cena is a necessary evil in that he is the safe cash cow that lets WWE take risks in other areas.
Getting upset about him plays into his "polarization" gimmick and makes you his mark as much as any of his fans.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Rollins was a big mistake and will lead to a fall in popularity with him and the Shield. In the end, they'll be the new Ziggler and be released back to the indies


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

The facts that the fans are chanting CM Punk is incredible. I've never seen an ex-employee's name being chanted before not like this, at least. 

Also, they should also chant "FUCK WWE" when one of the new Corporation members are out there.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Jean0987654321 said:


> The facts that the fans are chanting CM Punk is incredible. I've never seen an ex-employee's name being chanted before not like this, at least.
> 
> Also, they should also chant "FUCK WWE" when one of the new Corporation members are out there.


It's because CM Punk was one of the only faces people actually liked. Daniel Bryan's out of commission and The Shield's just split. What the hell were they thinking? fpalm


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*HIGH AND MIGHTY IWC*

This forum can get down right RIDICULOUS

I love to post about why I like wrestling and *really* if something sucks I have an opinion. But it's hilarious to read some of the comments of people living in la-la land telling other people how to live their life or work. The older I get the more ridiculous it seems. And hell yea Im guilty of it to...if im throwing stones theres a wind push some of those boulders my way. 

Just saying. Lets all try not to be so full of s*** and have FUN. Its wrestling.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> This Rollins heel turn is actually awesome in hindsight


As much as it angered me, I agree. Fans like me hated it because, unlike most things, they just didn't see it coming (not that any of them will admit it).

When we fans get angry because we were had, we disguise our naivety by calling it bad booking.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Luke Harper will be WWE Champion in the future.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

John cena will be wwe champion again by end of summerslam.
I am afraid this will happen


----------



## Twiceinalifetime (Jun 3, 2014)

Undertaker needed to lose at 'Mania. I love him and all, but his match was missing the same big fight feel as previous years. And since he is getting older, he can't go all out and have great matches as he once did.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Twiceinalifetime said:


> Undertaker needed to lose at 'Mania. I love him and all, *but his match was missing the same big fight feel as previous years.* And since he is getting older, he can't go all out and have great matches as he once did.


I think that had more to do with the horrible build up. They only gave it a month. His matches with HBK and Triple H had build up starting at the Rumble or much earlier.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Ryback rules.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Batista is far and away better than Cena in every area.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Christian should have been WWE Champion in 2005.

ADR is one of the best in ring workers in the WWE.

Heath slater is underrated in the ring and on the mic.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> ADR is one of the best in ring workers in the WWE.


this shouldn't be an unpopular opinion but it is

the smarks on here DKSAW fpalm


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Christian should have been WWE Champion in 2005.


That's a very popular opinion around here


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Enigmal said:


> That's a very popular opinion around here


Well I'm pretty new here and just speaking the truth. Christian had all the momentum in the world at that time. I mean, he should have won it in that triple threat at vengeance. But of fucking course, cena overcomes the odds.:bs:


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Enigmal said:


> Ryback rules.


on twitter ---> hell yeah



wkc_23 said:


> Heath slater is underrated in the ring and on the mic.


(Y):clap


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I couldent stand Bo Dallas last year and still dont see whats so special about him but for some reason 70% here suddenly Bolieves.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm far more entertained by Ziggler matches than Bryan or Cesaro matches, and just far more entertained by Ziggler, in general.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree with WWE management in the fact that Dolph Ziggler doesn't have 'IT'. Just wanting to be 'the guy' doesn't make you the guy. I'd like to be a football player, but I never will be one because I don't have 'IT' where footballing skill is concerned. You can't sustain a legendary career on desire alone, sooner or later you will meet the limit of your capabilities.

Sorry Dolph. !YOUUUURE! !FIIIIIRED!


----------



## jackbhoy (Sep 5, 2012)

I see Luke Harper becoming nothing after the Wyatts.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

jackbhoy said:


> I see Luke Harper becoming nothing after the Wyatts.


I agree.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

All these gimmicks Sandow is doing, will eventually start to grow on most of you.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

jackbhoy said:


> I see Luke Harper becoming nothing after the Wyatts.


I don't see that happening at all. He's the best wrestler of the 3, and we learned last week that he's capable of cutting a promo. He might not be the next Cena, but he's going to be something.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

I hate part-time wrestlers and it should be banned on grounds of principle for the hard work of full-timers.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

I believe Ambrose is on the pathway to being Sandow'd, maybe even potentially forming a tag team.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hunico is even worse than Mistico inside the Cara gimmick


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Alchemind said:


> I hate part-time wrestlers and it should be banned on grounds of principle for the hard work of full-timers.


:clap +1


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Cynic said:


> Edge is the most overpushed wrestler of the last 20 years. He was completely mediocre in every regard and should have never won _one_ world title, much less 11.


I totally agree.

CM Punk is a bigger star than Daniel Bryan.
The Miz's was a better world champ than Daniel Bryan.
Ric Flair is the Greatest World Champ ever.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Alchemind said:


> I hate part-time wrestlers and it should be banned on grounds of principle for the hard work of full-timers.


I agree too, but WWE treats their stars similar to Hollywood because their are in the entertainment business. The part-timers are more known and bring in more money compared to a lot of new talent. This is just like how the famous actors get the main roles in movies since they attract more viewers than a newcoming actor.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

HHH doesn't bury anyone.


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

CM Punk leaving WWE made me respect him even more.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Onehitwonder said:


> CM Punk leaving WWE made me respect him even more.


:clap I agree


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

I don't see nothing special in Bo Dallas.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dolph Ziggler is NOT world championship material. In fact, he's not even WWE material, period.


:curry2 .. Tyrion?


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Kofi Kingston is a true main eventer.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> Kofi Kingston is a true main eventer.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


>


He is


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought you were Jamaican?


----------



## InglouriousBasterd (May 10, 2014)

Dolph Ziggler is an outstanding name and CM Punk deserved to end The Streak. :draper2


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

InglouriousBasterd said:


> Dolph Ziggler is an outstanding name and *CM Punk deserved to end The Streak.* :draper2


Yes he should have.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Adam Rose is awesome and he is good in the ring :cool2


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett during his nexus run has still yet to be surpassed by any Heel since.


----------



## EpicMike (May 22, 2007)

Ambrose's offense looks lame as hell, now that The Shield have split up people will see how weak an in ring performer he really is.


----------



## dimensionsofreek (Sep 6, 2012)

Batista's return was/is great. 

17211208


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

InglouriousBasterd said:


> Dolph Ziggler is an outstanding name and *CM Punk deserved to end The Streak.* :draper2


I'm so happy he didn't because his fans would've made sure people never heard the end of it.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

WM17 said:


> I'm so happy he didn't because his fans would've made sure people never heard the in of it.


:ti You damn right


----------



## elperfecto (May 19, 2013)

I miss unprotected chair shots to the head. It added an extra level of intensity and drama to any given match/segment. And I don't think chair shots to the head should be blamed for Benoit killing his family.


----------



## Mr W (Dec 31, 2007)

The Undertaker is the most overrated wrestler ever.

Triple h fk'd his way to the top and ill never let that go

Brie Bella looks better than Nikki (she has curves just like Nikki)


----------



## InglouriousBasterd (May 10, 2014)

elperfecto said:


> I miss unprotected chair shots to the head. It added an extra level of intensity and drama to any given match/segment. And I don't think chair shots to the head should be blamed for Benoit killing his family.


Agreed man, as controversial as chair shots to the head have become due to the Benoit thing, you gotta miss this shit

http://youtu.be/ejpBMwSQxm8

http://youtu.be/_I4FshMEVgQ


----------



## The Zeitgeist (May 14, 2014)

dimensionsofreek said:


> Batista's return was/is great.
> 
> 17211208


Agreed. WWE proved me wrong that Batista is better off as a face. He was very entertaining and was instrumental in putting younger talents over. Also, he carried through a good main event match in WM30.

I have a few more:

- Right now, most wrestling fans in the world are falling prey to WWE's strategy of eating up the indies and leaving TNA in the loser position. This is similar to how WWF worked closely with ECW to create the Attitude Era which later beat WCW. Although I cannot blame fans for liking good product, some are just blind ignorant or arrogant haters. 

- Stone Cold's appearance at WMXXX was a bit underwhelming. It may be counter-productive to WWE's future, but he should have been involved with the Authority angle. I'm surprised no one complained about this because a lot have been clamoring for Austin to take on the Authority in 2013. Perhaps when CM Punk left, Austin's value diminished.

- I'm surprised no one has pointed out that the Big Show-Authority angle is similar to TNA's AJ-A&8's-Dixie angle. People only compared AJ's angle being a rip off of Summer of Punk.

- Chris Jericho's 2008-10 heel run was pretty flat. His manner of speech and "sadistic" ego is too fake to be taken seriously.

- The Summer of Punk is the most overrated wrestling angle of all time. Aside from the epic build-up to MITB and Punk's match with Cena, it didn't live up to the hype afterwards and brought in unnecessary momentum killers, such as Del Rio and Kevin Nash. Save Punk winning back the WWE title in Survivor Series, the angle could have been one of wrestling's worst tragedies.

- Randy Orton should have signed with TNA for at least a year, possibly in 2012 just coming out from injury. I'll be honest, he was a boring babyface in 2010-13 and his 2013-14 world title reign is mediocre and a younger heel could have done a better job. With TNA's more adult-oriented program, he could have better cultivated his Viper gimmick in TNA.

- One of the Bellas deserve to become Divas Champion again this year. I'd love to see a feud between Nikki and Brie even if the matches suck, as long as they have a natural chemistry.

- The Miz is one of the best paper world champions of all time, just second to JBL.

- WWE is not as popular internationally as what most people think. The fanbase is mostly in UK, Canada, Mexico, Australia, and India. I live in the Philippines and WWE used to be so huge here but currently, UFC is more popular around here. There is still a lot of fans here but they are closeted. While TNA and ROH are completely unknown here.

- I would love to see a fairly budgeted documentary about TNA's rise and hardships, more than any other subjects in professional wrestling right now. 

- Ryback is main-event material. He played a superb monster babyface and a legit heel in a span of one year. He needs to have a world title feud with someone like Roman Reigns in the future. 

- TNA provides the best comedy more than any other wrestling company in history. This is because the humor can be enjoyed by different demographics, unlike the Attitude Era and the PG Era, and can blend seriousness as well (i.e. Roode vs. Joker Sting). 

- Around 10 years from now, a Mark Zuckerberg-ish guy with little background in the wrestling business will build his own wrestling company and pose a threat to the WWE.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Batista is more entertaining than Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Enigmal said:


> Batista is more entertaining than Dolph Ziggler




Weren't you on the Ziggler bandwagon only a month ago?


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

Jack Swagger can wrestle.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> Barrett during his nexus run has still yet to be surpassed by any Heel since.


Well, Triple H, but that's not a level playing field at all. Besides that you're not lying.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

RFWHC said:


> Weren't you on the Ziggler bandwagon only a month ago?


My opinion on Ziggler hasn't changed since last month


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

EDIT: Ignore


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Orton vs Ziggler stole the show from Cena/Punk at NOC 2012


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wasteland and the Bad News Bull Hammer are not bad finishers.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

95% of the wrestlers currently in the WWE couldn't name 5 wrestling moves if they had to. 

I hate gimmicks. 

The wrestling of the late 1970's and 1980's is worlds and away a better product than anything the WWE has put out in the last 25 years.


----------



## SpocksEvilClone (Feb 13, 2013)

Rybaxel is entertaining, talented & should have a lengthy tag team title run!
JTG was useless & lasted about 7 1/2 years longer in the WWE than he should have. 
Batista gets far too much flak from wrestling fans. (_I will agree that this current run did fall flat_) 
Adam Rose is better than the IWC wants to admit. 
Curt Hawkins was right: Mark Henry is an idiot.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

southrnbygrace said:


> *95% of the wrestlers currently in the WWE couldn't name 5 wrestling moves if they had to.
> *
> I hate gimmicks.
> 
> The wrestling of the late 1970's and 1980's is worlds and away a better product than anything the WWE has put out in the last 25 years.


_*What?*_

No seriously, where in the hell did you get that from? That's not even an opinion, that's just a baseless statement.


----------



## Reigns_Supreme (Jun 3, 2014)

Adam rose can be something more than a mid card player

Bo Dallas has second best character in wwe

I could save wrestling and bring it back to the glory days


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

And thats why the French dont bathe.


----------



## Reigns_Supreme (Jun 3, 2014)

Alchemind said:


> And thats why the French dont bathe.


I don't get it


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Swagger deserves a better shake.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> Swagger deserves a better shake.


How about I suplex you and hit the mat so hard that itll hurt. How bout that shit!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Reigns mic skills don't suck.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Ambrose's mic skills aren't as good as people make them out to be.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

bryan need to go under neck surgery because of those 3 fucking tombstones


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm beyond happy that Bryan was stripped of the title and hope this results in a heel return, I think he's far better as a heel. Though I know this will never happen because of those cancerous yes chants.

If you think a wrestler's look is more important than their in ring ability then professional wrestling is not for you, go watch body building. :vince4

Sami Zayn is the best wrestler that WWE has to offer, bar none.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> _*What?*_
> 
> No seriously, where in the hell did you get that from? That's not even an opinion, that's just a baseless statement.


I'm basing it on the fact that 95% never *USE* more than 3 or 4 moves in a match. I'm basing it on the fact that WWE is far more interested in the entertainment side than the wrestling side of the business. I'm not saying I even blame the guys themselves. I blame Vince for ruining the business.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Daniel Bryan have mic skills
Sandow is not that good as people make him out to be
Alicia Fox s ''acting'' is cringe worthy


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

YES.YES. said:


> bryan need to go under neck surgery because of those 3 fucking tombstones


That's not really an unpopular opinion, that's just a wrong fact.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Lesnar has been pretty underwhelming since returning IMO apart from Cena/Lesnar and Punk/Lesnar. He needs to bring back his moveset and fuck off the kimura.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Carlito could've been the next Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Stone Cold's theme he used in 2001 was horrible


----------



## tabish.f16 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bo Dallas will be a jobber by the end of the year.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I like Roman Reigns' mic skills, I don't really have an issue with Lesnar beating the Undertaker's streak (I've seen a bunch of people complain), and I liked the Brood.


----------



## Joeyp203 (Jun 14, 2014)

Shamus is terrible on the mic, and I actually dread seeing him. 
Daniel Bryan's mic work is below par and he looks like he's having a seizure when he gets momentum
The Wyatt family is better than the Shield and is the best thing since the Ministry of Darkness
I don't miss CM Punk, he was good, but not the best in the world


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Joeyp203 said:


> Shamus is terrible on the mic, and I actually dread seeing him.
> Daniel Bryan's mic work is below par and he looks like he's having a seizure when he gets momentum
> The Wyatt family is better than the Shield and is the best thing since the Ministry of Darkness
> I don't miss CM Punk, he was good, but not the best in the world


I agree about CM Punk, I really don't miss him either. He sounded like he was just complaining in half of his promos.
I also thing Daniel Bryan needs to cut his hair and shave his beard, and at least make it look like he showers more than once a year. The homeless man look isn't appealing for a former WWE World Heavyweight champion.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joeyp203 said:


> Shamus is terrible on the mic, and I actually dread seeing him.
> Daniel Bryan's mic work is below par and he looks like he's having a seizure when he gets momentum
> The Wyatt family is better than the Shield and is the best thing since the Ministry of Darkness
> I don't miss CM Punk, he was good, but not the best in the world


Sheamus being terrible on the mic isn't really unpopular.

Heel Biker Taker was awesome

Cody Rhodes deserves a push

Roman Reigns mic skills aren't as bad as alot of people put them out to be.


----------



## ThatsJokes (Jun 2, 2014)

That Ric Flair shouldn't have been anywhere near a wrestling company for the last 15 years

He's 65 or whatever & has looked it for a long time. & it exposes the business when he was in the ring. Even in his heyday, his tripping over the ropes & other antics screamed "I'm watching fake wrestling". I know its a show but at the same time, when I'm watching the dark knight I don't want Heath Ledger doing a comedy fall in the final scene with Batman either

The wooooo chant is over. He no longer is

His match with Shawn Michaels was crap. Just chops & low blows. Michaels did the best he could, but what he could he do?

He's a mark for himself, always slating others like Hart, foley, the fans ,etc


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bryan's only great match this year was vs Wyatt @ the Rumble


this is his worst year match quality wise since joining wwe


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Ambrose is the most over-hyped and over-rated superstar in here. He's the definition of a B+ player if there ever was one.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Cody Rhodes should be released.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Bryan's only great match this year was vs Wyatt @ the Rumble
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both Wrestlemania matches say hi


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

stardust make cody fucking horrible stardust sucks


----------



## TigerBadshah (Jan 30, 2013)

I think AJ Lee is 6/10 at best


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't get the love that Shane McMahon seems to get in here.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I don't get the love that Shane McMahon seems to get in here.


It's the dance. Everyone loves the dance. It's the only dancing we want to see going on in wrasslin'


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I really don't get what's so massively fantastic about Cesaro.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I really don't get what's so massively fantastic about Cesaro.


He's damn good in the ring, but that's about it. He doesn't appeal to me at all, and I wouldn't say he's overly charismatic or decent on the mic. But he's damn good in the ring plus he's impressive strength-wise which helps him stand out.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Austin doesn't crack the top 5 for mic workers


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

AJ is full of shit. She says how passionate she is/was about the industry, but once she hooks up with Mr. Right, she's out of sight. Most wrestlers sacrifice their lives for the business, not run and jump in the vein of love. At least Dwayne went off to something mildly productive.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Dean Ambrose tries a little too hard in the acting area. But I guess it's better than not trying at all. :toomanykobes

*I like him by the way.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

boxing is still bigger than mma & pro wrestling


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I don't get the love that Shane McMahon seems to get in here.




It's the high flying spots he does, but I don't get why people think he's better than Vince creatively. He's more overhyped creatively than he is in the ring.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

1. Randy Orton in Legacy > Orton in Evolution.

2. Owen vs Bret @ WM isn't as good as people say it is.

3. Roman Reigns will hold more world titles than both his Shield mates combined.




CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Ambrose is the most over-hyped and over-rated superstar in here.



4. Agree with this.


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

In my opinion, Daniel Bryan has below average mic skills and I don't get the hype surrounding him.

Batista's latest WWE run was a success. Looked rusty at first, but had really good matches at Wrestlemania and at Extreme Rules. He garnered a lot of attention, and put over The Shield and Bryan.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Bulldog vs Bret summerslam 92 is overrated


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

:lel ^


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Sting is overrated.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

King of WF said:


> american fat with mcdonalds and hot dog pizza verse european wrestler dominate like a big dog verse small dog
> 
> santino verse rey mysterio
> cesaro verse big show
> ...


:lol WTF is this.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall (Jun 18, 2013)

CM Punk isn't human filth who needs to be exterminated.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cody Rhodes is only in a great match when he's tagging with his Brother 

he is overrated


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Vince McMahon's preference for muscular wrestlers over mat skills is sound business. Who really starts watching wrestling to see people with physiques like yours and mine fight?


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Cena *can* wrestle.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

Reptilian said:


> Sting is overrated.


agree 

adam rose and fandango both are fucking irritating


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

I love everything that HHH has done over the last couple of months.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Taker has 2x more bad matches than great ones in his whole career


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bret/Owen from WM10 is not that great.


----------



## KEKOA_HAVANA (Jun 7, 2012)

I like all the lowcarders from the last years(if we exclude Khali and Curtis Axel)
John Cena is the best.
Face>Heel.
You don't have to be talented to be a popular pro wrestler.
The Miz is very entertaining.
CM Punk was better in the SES storyline.
Sandow is not very talented.
Curt Hawkins is a wasted talent
I am feeling bad for all the people who have been buried by Rusev
David Hart Smith could have been an awesome main eventer.


----------



## Phantom Martyr (May 5, 2014)

Ratings don't matter.

Roman Reigns is overrated and won't be the face of the company.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

Rybaxel is irritating, if not completely bland.
Dean Ambrose is a try hard on promos (Triple H's comment about him getting all worked up was priceless).
Roman Reigns should work on some new moves (if u h8 him sooo much, y u hav him as avatar?? This doesn't mean I hate him).
Seth Rollins' surname should be changed to "Ra-lins" to fit the trendy mispronunciation.
SummerSlam main event should be Triple H vs Dolph Ziggler. Stipulation being, _when_ Ziggler loses, he comes out of that bleached closet.
Zeb's deportation list should become a reality, in regards to Emma, Adam Rose and Santino.
Also, Rusev should retire Kane. After all, Kane's always been about jobbing, and this would make Rusev look more dominant than Kane has been since 2001.

Believe in the red.


----------



## EaterofWorlds (Jun 20, 2014)

Bray Wyatt is the most talented guy all around in the WWE.
Curtis Axel is the most bland wrestler I've ever seen.
Adam Rose _isn't_ the antichrist.
Rusev and Lana are effective and fun to watch.


----------



## let me bang bro (Apr 16, 2014)

Steve Austin's neck injury was his fault, not Owen Hart's.

The Rock is a much better actor than wrestler.

John Cena is the best technical wrestler in the WWE today.


----------



## hardy_boyz (Mar 20, 2014)

(Maybe not unpopular but)
Titus and Big E should be in the main event picture
Pagie is terrible and needs to drop the title
Paige is just as "racist" as Rusive and for some reason there isn't 10+ threads about it.
The black talent is probably the worst treated in the business.
WWE is as rasict as we say Rusiv and Paige are
Seth Rollins is the only talent coming out of the shield but will be the first to be forgotten because of the craps they are putting him through and his wrestling style
I find the Wyatts hella boring
Rosa is one of the more attractive divas on the roster
Cameron isn't THAT bad 
On that Kelly Kelly wasn't bad either.
If I would never hear about the attitude aera again it would be to soon
The ruthless aggression aera was better


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

I may need you to explain how Paige is racist?

I mean, she barely gets any mic time as it is, and I have trouble seeing how she is racist during that time.


----------



## hardy_boyz (Mar 20, 2014)

How was Rusev racistm they only wrestle people that are not white. She not actually racist (as far as I know or care to know) that what quotations were for


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Some of my unpopular opinions...

-Hulk Hogan is the greatest wrestler of all time
-John Cena is great for WWE and should be champion
-I never cared for Dusty Rhodes or his promos
- The Montreal Screwjob was a work
- Bret is better than Shawn


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro should not have Patriot. I've seen so many marks of his complain about Swagger keeping it and it's getting old. He literally hasn't used it since the RAW after Mania and never will again. It was made for the Real American gimmick and I don't get why there's still controversy over it.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

hardy_boyz said:


> How was Rusev racistm they only wrestle people that are not white. She not actually racist (as far as I know or care to know) that what quotations were for



So she's racist because the E only pit her against black ppl on TV? What :lmao


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

Vickie has always leached off the success of Eddie, taking credit that wasn't hers to receive. Guerrero name is because of Los Guerreros - the family. It is of blood, not of marriage certificate. McMahon was right this time.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Cesaro should not have Patriot. I've seen so many marks of his complain about Swagger keeping it and it's getting old. He literally hasn't used it since the RAW after Mania and never will again. It was made for the Real American gimmick and I don't get why there's still controversy over it.


I was going to rage if they gave Cesaro the RA gimmick. Swagger brought it in and it would have been fucked up if they stripped him of it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> I was going to rage if they gave Cesaro the RA gimmick. Swagger brought it in and it would have been fucked up if they stripped him of it.


Honestly, that was my biggest issue I had when it came to them disbanding. Had Cesaro kept the gimmick I would have probably raged a bit myself. fpalm

Although in hindsight, which this might be unpopular, I think the RAs should still be together. They should've disbanded only after a title reign.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Honestly, that was my biggest issue I had when it came to them disbanding. Had Cesaro kept the gimmick I would have probably raged a bit myself. fpalm
> 
> Although in hindsight, which this might be unpopular, I think the RAs should still be together. They should've disbanded only after a title reign.


They should have stayed together since they killed his momentum by pairing him with Heyman.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

H.I.M. said:


> They should have stayed together since they killed his momentum by pairing him with Heyman.


Exactly. Pairing him up with Heyman was nothing short of stupid. Imho, Swagger's about the same as he was before and perhaps got a tad bit more popularity thanks to Cesaro being his tag partner, but disbanding them has done nothing but hurt Cesaro.


----------



## tonsgrams (Aug 6, 2013)

WWE Monday night Raw is a kids show, no different from watching 3 hours of Nickelodeon on a Monday night.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

RAW should go from PG-13 to G having everyone dress up like bunnies, sheep, and other animals looking like the sport's entertainment version of The Wicker Man. Vince McMahon is Lord Summerisle with John Cena being Sgt Howie.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

In the long run, WWE would not miss Randy Orton if he was fired tommorow.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I actually liked X-Pac his whole career.


----------



## Phantom Martyr (May 5, 2014)

The Attitude Era is overrated (but still good).

The Ruthless Aggression Era is the greatest era of all time.

Eat me, AE fanboys.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

judging from how often threads are made about how should get the fuck out my unpopular sentiment is i still like and enjoy watching kane


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

The product in general is on a permanent decline and HHH/Steph will probably sell the business to someone else after Vince dies, or at least hire someone else to run things day to day and withdraw from being 'hands-on' with the product, so they can actually be there to raise their kids.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Sasquatch Sausages said:


> Vickie has always leached off the success of Eddie, taking credit that wasn't hers to receive. Guerrero name is because of Los Guerreros - the family. It is of blood, not of marriage certificate. McMahon was right this time.


Eddie himself would disagree with you.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

I don't find Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins, Ziggler, Barrett, Cesaro, Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn entertaining.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Interceptor88 said:


> I don't find Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins, Ziggler, Barrett, Cesaro, Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn entertaining.


Just go ahead and name off the rest of the roster while you're at it.


----------



## EvenflowDDT82 (Apr 16, 2013)

2000 HHH was a ripoff of 1997/98 Shane Douglas.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

tonsgrams said:


> WWE Monday night Raw is a kids show, no different from watching 3 hours of Nickelodeon on a Monday night.


It's a variety show with only rock band performances missing.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Roman reigns is the next cena in terms of his "moves of doom". superman punch, spear etc....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Girth is more important than length.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Bo Dallas > Bray Wyatt

:bo


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

Assuming Stardust stays for a little bit, Cody Rhodes has never been interesting until now. Is Undashing gimmick was overrated.


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

AJ Lee. A broad that can be replaced by another broad. Alicia Fox interests me more now. Insanely hot and hotly insane.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

BlackWolf121 said:


> Roman reigns is the next cena in terms of his "moves of doom". superman punch, spear etc....


I think Reigns is just the flavor of the month. Reigns may be popular, but where's his catchphrase? Where's his bright colors? Someone with an actual tough guy "don't give a shit" attitude would never get into Cena's spot.
The way I'm seeing it, Sheamus is closest to being the next Cena.
2 moves of doom? Check
Shitty catchphrase? Check
Wears highlighter colors? Check
Insane win/loss ratio? Check
Continuously in the main event? Check
Being pushed as a Make-A-Wish guy? Check
Has WWE's facebook page littered with adoring Indians? Check


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Roman Reigns will fail like Ryback.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns isnt over, the hot tags are over.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Daniel Bryan isn't over, the stupid yes chant is but it's dying down.
AJ Lee is overrated.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Ryback should be a main eventer


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Divas of 2008-2009 era is still more entertaining than the Divas Division we have now


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Roman Reigns will fail like Ryback.


Agree.


----------



## BryanZiggler (Jun 26, 2014)

Sandow is crap and Bret Hart isn't a legend


----------



## Lil Mark (Jan 14, 2014)

Let's see, most people agree with the same things I feel, like how Jerry is a pedo who needs to be fired. Here's one thing, I never cared for Trish Stratus. Every time she comes back I'm just like 'UUUUUGGGGGHHHHHH......' I also believe Chavo Guerrero was underutilized and deserves to go down in the history books and not be forgotten. Also I like Dixie Carter. Bless your heart darlin'!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dallas will be fired within 3 years.

Christian is the most underrated talent in WWE history.

Fandango should be competing for titles right now.

Sheamus is less talented than Ultimate Warrior.

ADR gets shit on far too much.


----------



## High_King (Oct 22, 2012)

I do not find Cesaro entertaining in the slightest and find his big swing move increasingly boring and childish - his theme also sounds like an Avril Lavigne song

Wyatt irritates me because of him gasping for breath after each sentence but other than that his character is interesting

Reigns looks like a character from twilight


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Sasquatch Sausages said:


> Vickie has always leached off the success of Eddie, taking credit that wasn't hers to receive. Guerrero name is because of Los Guerreros - the family. It is of blood, not of marriage certificate. McMahon was right this time.


After being given an initial opportunity out of charity from WWE, she built her own niche through her own efforts. The fact that she got booed so much despite a legend being tragically taken from her makes me believe that few people associate the 2. Like Jim Ross said at the 1997 Royal Rumble "Just so you know folks, Flash Funk and Terry Funk are not related."


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Swagger is a solid talent

Miz is OK

Orton is great in the ring

Reigns has a presence and isn't boring

Lana's nothing special

The Kane hate is unwarranted


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't find wyatt entertaining.
Del rio could be good if given eddie's gimmick.


----------



## awinnerisyou (Jul 2, 2014)

The Katie Vick angle was funny.


----------



## sunnysidee (Jun 12, 2013)

Alberto Del Rio having no charisma or talent etc etc 

He can cut great promo's if you know Spanish and English, most don't know Spanish. And I'm huge on promo cutting (big fan of stone cold,rock,cm punk), but if you can't understand what he is saying you can't get into what he is saying (which is all of the ICW and live crowds) which imo is a legit complaint about him. I'm not knocking that.

I'm not an ADR mark but the guy has tons of talent and imo charisma but most people just can't understand him /shrug oh well.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Kane is the most mishandled character in WWE history. Also, corporate Kane is/was an embarrassing disgrace.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

the iwc are so biased towards the Undertaker

when Cena gave Shield their first loss via dq everybody on this board complained,
but when Taker gave shield their first official pinfall loss 2 weeks later nobody did

it is unfair that nobody ever complains about Taker burying talent imo


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I love the new themes.


----------



## EvenflowDDT82 (Apr 16, 2013)

Bret Hart is an over rated cry baby and Owen was a glorified jobber.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

WWE needs more Mexican wrestlers


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Asian wrestlers haven't been rep'd enough in the "states"


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Wyatts are currently boring and overrated.
The Rock is overrated 
CM Punk is arguably one of the best all rounders of all time.
HHH is overrated.
Daniel Bryan's gimmick for a year has been terrible.


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

daniel bryan was a vanilla midget
the fingerpoke of doom was entertaining
WWE in the mid to late 90ies (so called attitude era) is overrated


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll just go with my opinions on current guys, I don't want to ruffle TOO many feathers. People around here get sensitive when you talk about their fav's.


- Ryback and Fandango should be main eventing/groomed as top guys (obviously with major tweaking of fandango's gimmick)/I think they're both top tier talents
- Cesaro is okay, but nothing to write home about
- DB has a nonsensical move set and isn't WWE title material 
- Reigns isn't bad, people just hate him because he got a push , and for some reason, people hate guys once they get major pushes 
- Ambrose is the most overrated guy on the roster


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Cesaro will be turned on by the IWC IF he gets a massive push. It amazes me how people say Del Rio has no charisma, yet suck off Cesaro. I'm a fan of Cesaro but let's keep it real. He has LESS charisma than Del Rio. He(Cesaro) is the definition of generic. God Damn beast of a wrestler but once he splits from Heyman and starts getting more mic time...yikes.

Alot of people who don't like Roman Reigns are just jealous because Rollins and/or Ambrose aren't getting the "super" push.

Cena vs. Punk from MITB 2011 was NOT all that. I watched that match again the other day. It didn't even get good until Cena reversed the GTS into the STF.

ADR vs. Christian from SummerSlam 13' was better than Cena vs. Bryan.

Damien Sandow is absolutely boring in the ring. He has absolutely NO cool moves. I can't honestly think of more than 7 matches of his that I've enjoyed. There is also NOTHING "unique" about his "look" He has short dark hair...Yea so does 95% of the roster. He also has bug eyes and isn't very muscular.

I absolutely LOVE Jerry Lawler's t-shirts. He's too old to be wearing them but they're stylish as hell.

Austin Aries is better than Daniel Bryan


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

CM Punk is the most overrated wrestler to ever step foot in a ring.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Bo Dallas> Bray Wyatt
:bo


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm a big supporter of Daniel Bryan, but his current gimmick is annoying. He needs to cut his hair, trim his beard down, and kick some ass, he's too happy-go-lucky as it stands.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I said it once and I'll say it again, Sandow WILL become a main eventer.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

nxt better than raw/sd/main event


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Brandough said:


> I said it once and I'll say it again, Sandow WILL become a main eventer.


 That was a sure thing a year ago, but I just don't see how he could possibly recover from his current treatment. I think this is more embarrassing than Heath Slater's segments during the build up to Raw 1000.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Wrestling fans who use "wrestling lingo" (especially in every day situations) i.e Person 1 says something funny, Person 2 "OMG! POP!!!" deserve to die alone with no friends.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The pop Triple H got when he returned in 2002 wasn't that big.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Brandough said:


> The pop Triple H got when he returned in 2002 wasn't that big.


Really? It was HUUUUUUUUUGE. My friend was also there and he said TV doesn't do it justice and it as deafening. Still, nothing is as big as HBK winning the WHC at Survivor Series 2002.

THAT WAS INSANE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tyler Breeze is underrated.
The PTP should have been the tag team champs at some point.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Here is goes, CM Punk is not the god the people claim him to be and him winning at NoC 2011 would have kept him in the same position he was. Daniel Bryan has a worst character than John Cena does.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

I think Daniel Bryan is corny.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Triple H is one of the best all around performers of all-time.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Kenta would be the next funaki in 2 years time.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

"If X,Y,Z happens, I'm done watching WWE". No you're fucking not. See you next week.


----------



## sierrahotel (Apr 11, 2014)

Stone Cold and The Rock were not good wrestlers, they were great entertainers


Current Top 5: Seth Rollins, Brock Lesnar, Randy Orton, Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt

All Time Top Five: Triple H, The Undertaker, The Rock, Mark Henry, Chris Jericho


----------



## xxbones88xx (Sep 19, 2012)

QWERTYOP said:


> "If X,Y,Z happens, I'm done watching WWE". No you're fucking not. See you next week.


Ha hal:lmao that is so true :lol


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Kurt Angle was better than Bret Hart ever was.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

There will be no wrestling boom no matter how charismatic the stars are. The 2 booms in our lifetimes have been the result of technology changes (satellite TV, internet) that helped reach new fans. Once those fans had been reached, it didn't matter how charismatic the stars were.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

I have never found Randy Orton boring at all.


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

Rikishi will eventually feud with Roman Reigns.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Ratings don't mean shit.
Drew McIntyre was de-pushed far too soon. Could have been a top heel if given time.
CM Punk is a future top-ballot HOFer.
I like Roman Reigns.
Wyatt's promos get old really quick.
I find Rusev entertaining.
Bo Dallas is garbage.


----------



## YES.YES. (May 17, 2012)

-SAW- said:


> Drew McIntyre was de-pushed far too soon. Could have been a top heel if given time.


+1


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Phantom Martyr said:


> The Attitude Era is overrated (but still good).
> 
> The Ruthless Aggression Era is the greatest era of all time.
> 
> Eat me, AE fanboys.


You're not alone.

I LOVED the Attitude Era, but Ruthless Aggression was so much better made by the brand extension alone. So much strong talent around. Every single PPV (okay, a rare exception here and there) was worth watching. Wrestlemanias 19 thru 24 were all top notch in both spectacle and match quality.

Plus, the RA era staged the return of the true GOAT and my personal all-time favorite, : HBK :hbk


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life (Jun 19, 2014)

QWERTYOP said:


> "If X,Y,Z happens, I'm done watching WWE". No you're fucking not. See you next week.


That's actually not an opinion. Sorry  .

Orton isn't worthy of a contract more than a referee.


----------



## Devitt (Jul 8, 2014)

*Bray Wyatt is better than Dean Ambrose on the stick

Barrett should get a title shot.

Ryback is overrated.

So is cesaro.

*


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Cena beating Lesnar at Extreme Rules was the right decision. The face of your company shouldn't lose back to back huge matches on ppv. 

Lesnar still looked like a beast.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

- This year has been a really good one and WWE is interesting to watch now a days (after some boring five years before).

- The blatant "heel versus face" thing should be dropped

- Cena is an amazing wrestler. (I hate Cena but think about it. The guy pulls some serious heat and big pops both at the same time)

- Cm punk would be a low/midcarder in the AE


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

I think Legend Killer Randy Orton is WAAAAY to overrated.


----------



## JeriTest23 (Jun 19, 2014)

-The Rock is so overrated in the terms of wrestling skills...
-Test was the most underrated wrestler in WWE history...
-I think Luke Harper is much better than Bray Wyatt minus mic work...
-Harper, Rollins, Ambrose,Ziggler and Cesaro are the best talents in the WWE now...
-Curtis Axel and Fandango are so underrated and should high in the roster right now...

and...
The people are incorrectly saying a wrestler is overrated, also in tis year:
Only 2 men in the rosrer now can seriously the people can say are overrated: Cena and Orton. The rest of superstars it's impossible to say the word "overrated", because of logic of course. No other are overrated. By the moment people can't say Cesaro,Bryan or Reigns are overrated. It's the truth.
First, they have to take a few boring or horrible championship reigns without deserves it and second more entertainer than wrestler work.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Dean Ambrose is better than Bray Wyatt on the mic

Edit: Sandow is overrated.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JeriTest23 said:


> -The Rock is so overrated in the terms of wrestling skills...
> -Test was the most underrated wrestler in WWE history...
> -I think Luke Harper is much better than Bray Wyatt minus mic work...
> -*Harper, Rollins, Ambrose,Ziggler and Cesaro are the best talents in the WWE now...*
> ...


This is not unpopular at all and literally everyone on this site adores at least one of those guys if not all of them.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

R-truth is very entertaining

If Miz was in the main event picture, I would care more. The rest of the heel roster between them can't cut an fresh, interesting heel promo to save their lives (including Triple H).


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Jarsy1 said:


> Dean Ambrose is better than Bray Wyatt on the mic
> 
> Edit: Sandow is overrated.


Bray Wyatt is way better than Ambrose on the mic.

Also, Ambrose is the overrated one.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Ryback must never become a main eventer.

Adam Rose should be a heel, seriously, is one of the unlikeable characters in history, AND I AM NO TALKINK JUST ABOUT WRESTLING.

Sin Cara (Hunico) should pushed.

TNA was never good.

While I do agree about sandow deserving more, he is still not even half as good as this forum say.

The WWE Title Belt (the one CM Punk had) was not that bad.

Jack Swagger could be the face of the company if used properly.


----------



## The Zeitgeist (May 14, 2014)

Behind TNA's upper management, wrestling journalists are to blame for TNA's downward spiral.


----------



## Hulk4Rock (Jul 25, 2014)

My unpopular opinion: John Cena is the greatest star to step into a WWE ring since Hulk Hogan, possibly rivaled by only Triple H and Steve Austin.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Malenko > Benoit


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't find Ziggler entertaining.

Most of the NXT gimmicks are probably destined for failure.

Ambrose's theme was actually pretty cool until they changed it again last week.

Renee Young would bomb on RAW commentary.

RA era > Attitude Era

Cody Rhodes should never hold a world championship.

Punk was justified in walking out.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

The Great Khali has better mic skills than The Rock


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Ryback must never become a main eventer.
> 
> Adam Rose should be a heel, seriously, is one of the unlikeable characters in history, AND I AM NO TALKINK JUST ABOUT WRESTLING.
> 
> ...


That's a bold ass statement to make, but for some reason I can see where you're coming from. It's too late now (I think) but had he been treated properly when he first came in? Yeah, I could have seen Swagger being THAT guy. Larger than life, nice body build without being over the top, conventionally attractive, and amazing in ring skills. 

Agreed about Adam Rose, too. Dude just has an infuriating face.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Tna will buy wwe soon.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Agreed about Adam Rose, too. Dude just has an infuriating face.





cokecan567 said:


> I want to punch adam rose in his ugly goofball candy sap sucking ass face.


It's like to the point where I dislike him as a person with his cartoon expression, stupid hat, glasses, lollipop and soul patch, he just looks like the ultimate douchebag. I mean, maybe he's a really nice person but holy shit as a wrestler there's not one redeeming quality about this guy








His posse just makes him even more aggravating, since they all look like such fuckin' dorks, like the kind of people Jon Arbuckle from Garfield (who considers wearing mismatch socks totally wAcKy!) would hang out with for a good time and are clearly paid actors who are not enjoying themselves in the least.
At least with him, I know I can skip a segment of his and miss absolutely nothing important, but I just don't get why he gets segments at all.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The Bella Twins are money


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

EvenflowDDT82 said:


> 2000 HHH was a ripoff of 1997/98 Shane Douglas.


Not sure if this is unpopular because it's more or less fact.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

DanielWyatt said:


> Tna will buy wwe soon.


*I* will buy buy TNA soon


----------



## Iriquiz (Jul 16, 2013)

That thing cena does with his smile creeps me out and I like tamina "sobs" and "summer rae"


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

I think that "Legend Killer" Randy Orton is overrated.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

SD HCTP season mode had lousy dialouge/script


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm just not a fan of Emma. At all...


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cant stand adam rose

The more i watch roman reigns the more im dreading he's gunna be the next "beat down for 10-15 mins then comes back with his few moves to win guy"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Slater Gator is the most exiting tagteam for ages ,absolute dream team :mark:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

KakeRock said:


> Slater Gator is the most exiting tagteam for ages ,absolute dream team :mark:


Is there anywhere I can see one of their matches? Doesn't seem like they're getting any main show time sadly.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is terrible. His psycho character gimmick looks so put on and his in ring work is woeful. Those punches..

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Barring Khali, RVD is the worst wrestler on the roster.


----------



## elperfecto (May 19, 2013)

John Cena is better than Bryan and Cesaro, and by a long shot. Bryan is over because he ripped off Diego Sanchez's "yes" chant. Cesaro is the absolutely worst on the mic, even worse than Roman Reigns. 

BTW watch any Daniel Bryan match. He only does 4 moves. Enough bitching about the "5 moves of doom" you idiot internet marks.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Brock Lesnar should lose at summerslam


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

I think Great Khali's jaw should be arrested for indecent exposure.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

The "rise" of the Internet killed whatever chance of this business to have an new boom era.


----------



## JohnTheSmarkBuster (Jul 31, 2014)

Daniel Bryan is a horrible wrestler and Batista is a great wrestler


----------



## Ygor (Jul 19, 2013)

The Rock makes me press the FF Button just like Rocky Maivia did.


----------



## hardy_boyz (Mar 20, 2014)

Melrose92 said:


> Dean Ambrose is terrible. His psycho character gimmick looks so put on and his in ring work is woeful. Those punches..
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes. Yes to everything about this.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Melrose92 said:


> Dean Ambrose is terrible. His psycho character gimmick looks so put on and his in ring work is woeful. Those punches..
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App



Gospel


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Melrose92 said:


> Dean Ambrose is terrible. His psycho character gimmick looks so put on and his in ring work is woeful. Those punches..
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I want to like him but, his "crazy" doesn't feel natural so it's off-putting. :allen1


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

Cryme Tyme were studio gangsters.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

John Cena sucks and his character is awful, but he's a good definition of a WWE superstar, has put on a lot of excellent matches through the years and should have at least the minimal amount of respect from each wrestling fan for his dedication.

I still hate him, though.


----------



## Crummy97 (Aug 5, 2013)

I've never liked the Road Warriors. They bore me to tears and I don't see what their appeal is, or ever was.


----------



## hgr423 (Nov 13, 2010)

Raw isn't war.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

I just can't get into Reigns for some reason 

I can't take the Usos seriously since the announcers haven't even taken the time to learn which Uso is which.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

Bret Hart deserved to be screwed.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Bret Hart is not as great as he was made out to be.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

People who rage over comedy characters are weird and take wrestling too seriously.

Never really cared for Mick Foley.

Kane shouldn't retire.

"The look" is not an acceptable reason for RR to be pushed.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Emma's a good wrestler and should be divas champion.


----------



## TheARV0619 (Jul 22, 2014)

1: John Cena is not even that bad
2: The Miz is awesome at everything
3: Daniel Bryan isn't that good


----------



## Mazodus (Mar 17, 2014)

TheARV0619 said:


> 1: John Cena is not even that bad
> 2: The Miz is awesome at everything
> 3: Daniel Bryan isn't that good


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

H.I.M. said:


> *People who rage over comedy characters are weird and take wrestling too seriously.*
> 
> Never really cared for Mick Foley.
> 
> ...


*Cough* Adam Rose *Cough*


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

Bray Wyatt the character has peaked, booking mistakes and his character trying to endear himself to the fans are to blame. He should have been a full fledged heel from day one, instead he has essentially played a face role for most of his run. He's no longer a serious threat to anyone, even though Jericho will eventually put him over it won't mean anything. He needs some tweaking and maybe even to go away for a short period of time and reset.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Quintana said:


> Bray Wyatt the character has peaked, booking mistakes and his character trying to endear himself to the fans are to blame. He should have been a full fledged heel from day one, instead he has essentially played a face role for most of his run. He's no longer a serious threat to anyone, even though Jericho will eventually put him over it won't mean anything. He needs some tweaking and maybe even to go away for a short period of time and reset.



I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Quintana said:


> Bray Wyatt the character has peaked, booking mistakes and his character trying to endear himself to the fans are to blame. He should have been a full fledged heel from day one, instead he has essentially played a face role for most of his run. He's no longer a serious threat to anyone, even though Jericho will eventually put him over it won't mean anything. He needs some tweaking and maybe even to go away for a short period of time and reset.


Well , its hard to cheer for Cena anyways :draper2. Bray was fine in his feuds with Bryan and the Shield and he benefited a lot from them.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

All that crazy stuff Dean Ambrose does is starting to get weird.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Quintana said:


> Bray Wyatt the character has peaked, booking mistakes and his character trying to endear himself to the fans are to blame. He should have been a full fledged heel from day one, instead he has essentially played a face role for most of his run. He's no longer a serious threat to anyone, even though Jericho will eventually put him over it won't mean anything. He needs some tweaking and maybe even to go away for a short period of time and reset.


Agreed. Bray Wyatt is a modern version of what I call a "supernatural" character. These type of characters have to look like a threat from the get go, if he says something will happen (especially in his first few years), it needs to happen. 

In his feud with Cena he told us he was going to bring our hero (lol) down &bexpose him, he wanted to show that even our heroes have flaws...

A month after the feud & Cena is WHC again.. Now we know not to take what Bray is saying very serious.. As he is yet to live up to any promise he has made. 

That & the overexposure is killing him, he shouldn't be having matches on Raw every week, or smackdown. An appreance from Bray should mean something, when those lights go out and you hear the "we're here" you should know shit is about to go down. But you don't because you know that 2/3 of the group can't even beat the Usos after 2000 attempts.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm not happy kevin steen is coming to wwe.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Undertaker & Kane are bad wrestlers & two of the worst main eventers ever


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

1.) Randy Orton is still one of my faves. 

2.) Heel Michael Cole was Television gold. 

3.) Triple H was just as important to the attitude era as Stone Cold or The Rock. 

4.) John Cena isn't the anti-christ. 

5.) John Laurinaitis was ALSO TV gold. 

6.) The commentary team is meh, but not completely terrible. 

7.) Stephanie McMahon is one of the greatest heels of our time.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I think John Cena vs. Daniel Bryan @ SummerSlam '13 > John Cena vs. CM Punk @ Money In The Bank '11.

Both were 5-star classics, in my opinion tho. :draper2


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I respected AJ for being part of the CM Punk anti-establishment movement, but after hearing that she doesn't allow male fans to touch her (yes I know she has her legitimate reason) I've lost respect for her.


----------



## MaxtheAwesomeDude (Jun 3, 2014)

I like Adam Rose.

Paige is really overrated and just isn't that good of a wrestler


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

- I hope Punk never comes back simply for comic relief 

- I think HHH is a fair guy

- I still feel sorry for Zack Ryder


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

I think that the only credible wrestlers in the company today are:
Triple H, John Cena, Brock Lesnar and Undertaker. 

The rest feels like mid card attraction except maybe Randy Orton


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

H.I.M. said:


> *People who rage over comedy characters are weird and take wrestling too seriously.*
> 
> Never really cared for Mick Foley.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

Randy Orton was never boring to me.

I didn't care when Kurt Angle left WWE.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

I am glad CM Punk has retired because he wants to do his own thing.

I like NXT more than WWE

Chris Benoit is still my favorite wrestler

I hate American Patriotic characters

I think NJPW is the best promotion in the world

I like MMA fighters on wrestling shows

I hate Hulk Hogan and The Rock

The Attitude Era sucked from a wrestling standpoint

I think Dana White is a better businessman than Vince McMahon

I hate irish whips

Stereotyping in wrestling is bullshit

I always wanted Bob Sapp to be in WWE

I hate unrealistic moves and finishes


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Apparently, calling Eva Marie not that pretty. Thanks for the red rep guys.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Arn Anderson is one of the greatest in-ring workers in the history of this business.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

People would take Paige and AJ more seriously if they stopped acting like little girls and conducted themselves like women.

Dean Ambrose is too violent.

Roman Reigns curses too much.

Ivory is the most talented female wrestler, both in-ring and on the mic, in WWE history.


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

Roman Reigns sounds like a 12 year old ADHD kid on the mic.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

As weird as Stardust is, it will be Cody's stepping stone to bigger and better things. He's able to express his real life passion for acting and one day Triple H will find a way to monetize it.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

I like El Torito


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cole is better than JBL & King on commentary


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

TheDeathGodShiki said:


> Roman Reigns sounds like a 12 year old ADHD kid on the mic.


"I'm gonna...BEAT YOUR ASS...and then...I'm gonna...........beat....HIS ASS....and then...I'm.........I'm gonna...beat....HIS ASS...OOOOOOOOOWAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH"
:ralph "OH WOW REIGNS IS SO COOL BEST WORKER IN THE COMPANY RIGHT NOW WE HAVEN'T HAD A PROPER POWERHOUSE IN FOREVER SUPERMAN PUNCH IS THE BEST MOVE WHAT A TALENTED WORKER HE'S GONNA BE THE NEW UNDERTAKER WAIT AND SEE!"


----------



## imfromchicago (Feb 3, 2014)

-Daniel Bryan needs to shave
-Undertaker should retire
-I love CM Punk, but if he wants to stay retired, I am perfectly fine with that.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

I'm disappointed that the WWE is not doing enough to let us know how much a WWE Network subscription costs. Damn it Hunter, get with the program!! :HHH

Kidding aside, AJ is one of the least hot divas in the WWE if not the least hot.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

TheMenace said:


> I'm disappointed that the WWE is not doing enough to let us know how much a WWE Network subscription costs. Damn it Hunter, get with the program!! :HHH
> 
> Kidding aside, AJ is one of the least hot divas in the WWE if not the least hot.


You're killing the joke. It's good to hear it a couple of times, but you may overkill it.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Tajiri > the great muta


----------



## Bernas24 (Jun 19, 2014)

R-Truth is awesome and one of the few superstars on the roster thats actually entertaining.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Adyman said:


> You're killing the joke. It's good to hear it a couple of times, but you may overkill it.


Sounds like you need something to cheer you up. How about a subscription to the WWE Network? It's only...


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

AJ Lee is ugly as fuck!

- Vic


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

1. I actually like TNA...
2. I have always liked Orton.
3. I actually didn't mind the 9.99 shit.
4. I think Paige is fucking terrible.
5. I like total divas.


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Vic Capri said:


> AJ Lee is ugly as fuck!
> 
> - Vic


Just, no..


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Never really liked Beth Phoenix. Don't get what the big deal is about her tbh...


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

*"Stone Cold" Steve Austin is extremely overrated.*


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston (Oct 26, 2013)

*Dwanye "The Rock" Johnson is extremely overrated.*


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Hulk Hogan is extremely overrated.


----------



## TheIbar (Apr 26, 2012)

Heath Slater is a legend


----------



## Colter_Facial_Hair (Aug 6, 2014)

Jack Swagger is the best wrestler in the company.
WE DA' PEOPLE!


----------



## nWoWcWFan4Life (Jun 16, 2014)

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> *Dwanye "The Rock" Johnson is extremely overrated.*





Jarsy1 said:


> Hulk Hogan is extremely overrated.


*Real mature. Hogan will forever be a bigger star than Austin. *


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

nWoWcWFan4Life said:


> *Real mature. Hogan will forever be a bigger star than Austin. *


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Bray Wyatt is extremely overrated and is boring most of the time


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Bray Wyatt is extremely overrated and is boring most of the time


Agreed, I fast forward every time he pops up.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Bray Wyatt is extremely overrated and is boring most of the time


Agree.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack Swagger should have been a career long face.


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

The Wyatt Family, Goldust/Stardust, Bo Dallas and Bad News Barrett are the only wrestlers with decent gimmicks at the moment

WWE don't need the diva's division or the diva's belt

WWE should allow more improvisation on the mic


----------



## RPOED (Sep 6, 2009)

From the current WWE roster i would release more than i would keep.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Del Rio has the most realistic down to earth moveset in history

we need more wrestlers exactly like him in the ring


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Del Rio has the most realistic down to earth moveset in history
> 
> 
> 
> we need more wrestlers exactly like him in the ring



I share that opinion with you


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Goldust and Stardust have an awful gimmick.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

If I could have controlled wrestling history, there would've been no Hulk Hogan, no Stone Cold, no Rock, no Attitude Era, and most of all: no sports entertainment.
Kurt Angle, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, Brock Lesnar, Mitsuhara Misawa, Samoa Joe, CM Punk, Ken Shamrock and Kenta Kobashi would be known as the biggest stars in modern wrestling.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm gonna miss Alberto Del Rio in WWE.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DerangedDutchmanTJ said:


> If I could have controlled wrestling history, there would've been no Hulk Hogan, no Stone Cold, no Rock, no Attitude Era, and most of all: no sports entertainment.
> Kurt Angle, Eddie Guerrero, Chris Benoit, Chris Jericho, Brock Lesnar, Mitsuhara Misawa, Samoa Joe, CM Punk, Ken Shamrock and Kenta Kobashi would be known as the biggest stars in modern wrestling.


This is the smarkiest, stupidest post I've ever seen on this forum.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

There is actually no such thing as being "overrated". What is actually meant is "I'm not a fan of this guy, despite him having lots of fans". For example, I am not a fan of the Rock. I don't think he is overrated, he just does not do it for me


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Cena > Hogan


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Cena > Hogan


fpalm


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Triple H is very average on the mic, for someone who has probably spent half of his 20 year career talking, he should be much better.

BOLD PREDICTION: Bray Wyatt to end up as a 10+ time champion.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

the WeeLC match from Extreme Rules is my MOTY right now.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

own1997 said:


> fpalm


Just my opinion.

I feel like Cena is a much better wrestler of the 2.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Just my opinion.
> 
> I feel like Cena is a much better wrestler of the 2.


It's an opinion, just that I disagree with it.

Better wrestler, possibly. But as an overall package or as a 'superstar', he doesn't compare.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

I may be the minority on this, but if we're all being honest about our opinions...

I hate Bo Dallas. I find his gimmick stupid, not worth putting money and attention into, and I see him crashing and burning in the near future.


----------



## The Random (Dec 13, 2013)

John Cena is a better version of Hulk Hogan.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

own1997 said:


> Better wrestler, possibly



Watch a few of Hogans matches in Japan if you have not all ready. Suplexes, enziguris, fujiwara arm bars, and the elevation he got on some of those leg drops. The Hulkster could wrestle, brother!


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

BadTouch said:


> Watch a few of Hogans matches in Japan if you have not all ready. Suplexes, enziguris, fujiwara arm bars, and the elevation he got on some of those leg drops. The Hulkster could wrestle, brother!


I have, that's why I'm saying it's arguable. We all know WWE water superstars down so we wouldn't know how Cena would do in Japan or any other promotion that focuses on wrestling. As an overall package, Hogan is much better than Cena though.


----------



## MaxtheAwesomeDude (Jun 3, 2014)

HHH vs HBK at Bad Blood is one of my favorite matches of all time.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Del Rio has the most realistic down to earth moveset in history
> 
> we need more wrestlers exactly like him in the ring


+1


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Adyman said:


> You're killing the joke. It's good to hear it a couple of times, but you may overkill it.


And AJ doesn't have the body but she's the cutest girl I've ever seen.


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

The Big Bratwurst said:


> Just, no..


Agreed. One of the cutest girls I've ever seen. And I think that guy's a troll. He posts -Vic in all of his posts for no damn reason. Unless it has a meaning it's annoying as fuck, probably just for the troll factor.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Adam Rose needs to go away, being "Leo Kruger" wouldn't save him.

I hate his face.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

- Shawn Michaels was more entertaining in 1997 than Stone Cold was in his entire career

- Jack Swagger is the next Sgt. Slaughter

- Rusev will not make it to 2016


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

I would replace the whole divas roster with women who can actually wrestle and are "women's wrestlers" not "divas". Paige, Emma and Natalya would be the only women on the main roster who would remain.
AJ Lee would also be fired. (Lol, there comes the firestorm.)


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Rampage Jackson could've been and should've been WWE Champion.

Daniel Bryan and CM Punk should've stayed in the indies or should've gone to NJPW or TNA.

El Torito, Sheamus, Spud, BroMans, Santino, MOJO MOJO MOJO Rawley, Los Matadores, Zack Ryder and Jay Lethal are funny

CM Punk doesn't get the respect he deserves.

Wrestlers who wear shirts, jeans or sneakers during their matches piss me off. (The mainstream or bushmen look. Corey Graves attire rocked.)

WWE has too many shitty house, dubstep and pop themes.

Sami Zayn has the best entrance in wrestling today after Kazuchika Okada. Skanking for the win.

Ronda Rousey would outwrestle every current WWE diva. (In a scripted match, of course)

I hope that GFW, TNA and AAA-USA hire a lot of ex-WWE wrestlers.

Muhammad Hassan should've been buried horribly on live tv.

Rusev should receive the burial that Hassan never got.

Stone Cold is a alcoholic.

I think calling Ryback's finisher after a post-traumatic stress disorder is pretty respectless.

Dolph Ziggler and Cesaro should leave WWE, and go to a smaller pond where they get a better treatment.

Brock Lesnar is the only WWE main event superstar that I'd hire if I ran a multi-milionaire promotion.

NXT is the best hour of American wrestling in the week.

WWE is just like the artists that perform at WrestleMania. People like them because they're popular, but quality is something you won't find very fast, if at all.


----------



## Rasslin35 (Aug 5, 2014)

DerangedDutchmanTJ said:


> Dolph Ziggler and Cesaro should leave WWE, and go to a smaller pond where they get a better treatment.


Especially true considering how they're better than everyone on the WWE roster bar a couple guys and a gal.


----------



## TheKat16 (Aug 3, 2014)

the wwe divas should not be rated on there attractiveness


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The Authority vs Daniel Bryan eight month storyline was one of the best storylines WWE has done in years.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cena is a better Film actor than Steve Austin


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Adyman said:


> And AJ doesn't have the body but she's the cutest girl I've ever seen.


The only reason I find her hot at all is the fact that she has a fit body. She is not good looking, sorry. :shitstorm


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

BlackWolf121 said:


> Adam Rose needs to go away, being "Leo Kruger" wouldn't save him.
> 
> I hate his face.


That's certainly not an unpopular opinion, but get this...apparently he likes the Adam Rose character because he said it's a lot like how he actually is. I bet he used to get the shit kicked out of him once a month.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

I can believe it's not butter. That stuff tastes like butthole.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

AJ is not attractive, hot, pretty or whatever you wanna call it. To me she's the opposite of attractive. :shitstorm


----------



## Malicious1 (May 6, 2014)

It saddens me what wrestling has become


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

- Vince was right to let Over the Edge 1999 continue after the Owen accident
- Owen is not HOF material (not a knock on him - several midcarders that don't belong there)
- Chocolate ice cream tastes disgusting


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

sarnobat said:


> - Vince was right to let Over the Edge 1999 continue after the Owen accident
> - Owen is not HOF material (not a knock on him - several midcarders that don't belong there)
> - Chocolate ice cream tastes disgusting


Ok so let's say that happened at a PPV today and it was someone like Rock or Austin or heaven forbid Cena that fell from the ceiling and died. Would you still think it would be ok for the show to go on?

I certainly hope your answer is yes.

Owen may have been a midcarder but his career was nowhere near complete. He could have climbed into ME status yet.


----------



## KAMALAWRESTLING (Sep 1, 2012)

Cody MUST grow the stache back!


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's one I'm sure isn't too common: I wouldn't dislike Cena half as much if his fans didn't piss me off all the time.
It's like they're only willing to like this one guy, and they only like him because they're supposed to. Everyone else can go to hell for all they care.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Reigns shouldn't try to sound amped on the mic, it makes him sound terrible. :kobe


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Kofi should be a 3 time WWE champion by now.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

skarvika said:


> Here's one I'm sure isn't too common: I wouldn't dislike Cena half as much if his fans didn't piss me off all the time.
> It's like they're only willing to like this one guy, and they only like him because they're supposed to. Everyone else can go to hell for all they care.


Yeah, KIDS! Damn this hate is pathetic at this point. Grown ass men hating a character who isn't his target market. 

Here's an unpopular opinion. Cena's not that bad.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Uso's tag title reign is already the best in years 

Rollins will carry Ambrose to his best match ever in wwe this sunday


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Shawn Michaels should be kicked extremely hard in the face.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

NXT hasn't been a good show in months 

Nothing will top Taker vs Brock as worst match of the year


----------



## xxPaigeSlavexx (Aug 1, 2014)

Still a Punk fan.


----------



## jayenomics (Jan 26, 2014)

xxPaigeSlavexx said:


> Still a Punk fan.


Me too! Haha.

Daniel Bryan is entertaining on the mic.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't stand Renee Young.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

There should be more than one divas match per week, every week. They could easily make time by cutting recaps, and we could possibly get some buildup and a payoff to more than the title or a Bella storyline that way.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

xxPaigeSlavexx said:


> Still a Punk fan.



Punk rocks. It's not dead. Though, I miss the Misfits and the Ramones.

Oh, you meant a wrestler called Punk? I only know a skinny blonde guy from RoH who claims to be sXe, wasn't he called MC Punk? I like him.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The swagger Rusev storyline sucks


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Paige is just Maryse 2.0


attitude & in the ring


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Borko said:


> I can't stand Renee Young.


She's waaaaaay overexposed.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I heard hoards of bitching when it was announced but, I always thought Ambrose picking a lumberjack match made sense kayfabe-wise.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AJ is not a GOAT Diva like everyone claims.
Edge didn't deserve to win as many wwe/world titles as he did.

*Always wondered why AJ has a rib cage on her t-shirt when we can already see her own rib cage?


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

The WWE title should sometimes be defended on Raw, Smackdown, Main Event and even NXT. Although I know that's not possible with Brock's reign.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

I want a crucifixion or decimation angle on live WWE TV, a la Undertaker & Stone Cold, Raven & Sandman or the Age of the Fall.
Not on Impact Wrestling or SmackDown.
On Monday Night Raw, so that the whole nation can see, and I don't give a fuck about the fact that the Americans will whine about how "Jesus Christmas blablablablabla, it's ain insault to the laurd" or "Errr merrr gawd, thayt guuuuy just gawt haung! Thayt's unhauleyyy!"
I'd also love to see Muhammad Hassan, Rusev, Cena all three being the victims.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Reigns has better hair than most of the divas.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

Stephanie McMahon has the best mic skills of any current WWE superstar.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Brock vs Show
Brock vs Taker
Brock vs Cena
(N)

Lesnar is this year's worst in ring performer and most overrated


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DerangedDutchmanTJ said:


> I want a crucifixion or decimation angle on live WWE TV, a la Undertaker & Stone Cold, Raven & Sandman or the Age of the Fall.
> Not on Impact Wrestling or SmackDown.
> On Monday Night Raw, so that the whole nation can see, and I don't give a fuck about the fact that the Americans will whine about how "Jesus Christmas blablablablabla, it's ain insault to the laurd" or "Errr merrr gawd, thayt guuuuy just gawt haung! Thayt's unhauleyyy!"
> I'd also love to see Muhammad Hassan, Rusev, Cena all three being the victims.


----------



## CM Phonk (Apr 5, 2013)

Borko said:


> I can't stand Renee Young.


She sexy tho

I would cum in side her

No pull out 


Whew


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ambrose is an exciting brawler not a good wrestler


----------



## The Special One (Aug 11, 2014)

Don't like any of: HBK, Austin, Lesnar, HHH. 

WWE are completely right to condemn Benoit although he shouldn't be whitewashed from history, just treated as a footnote.

There is something fundamentally unlikable about Ziggler, think its his name.

Bryan can wrestle, but character wise is nothing outside of the worst catchphrase in wrestling history.

Wyatt has good delivery but loses for me on having a stereotypical crazy laugh and sucks in the ring.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Luke Harper is the best wrestler right now

Paige is the hottest Diva right now

The Usos are overrated

The best match of all time was Edge & Chrsitian vs Hardys vs Dudleys at WM17


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The Wyatts have a cool theme.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The obsession with "Clean" wins is annoying


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Rhonda Rousey would make John Cena tap out in a fight.


----------



## Meth Hardon (Aug 8, 2014)

1) John Cena isn't as bad as people make him out to be.
2) The Undertaker was best used to escalate talent (see Ladder match vs. Jeff Hardy)
3) CM Punk was never the best in the world, at anything WWE related.
4) Daniel Bryan wouldn't be so popular without the 'YES!' chant.
5) Kane can still put on a good match.
6) Matt Hardy isn't fat.
7) Edge is boring.
8) The Hardy Boyz were the most entertaining in-ring duo of the attitude era.
9) Jack Swagger deserves one more title run (IC at the most).
10) Billy Gunn was underused.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

NastyYaffa said:


> Just my opinion.
> 
> I feel like Cena is a much better wrestler of the 2.


And what matches have you seen Hogan wrestle? Sure the 97 and after Hogan that was broke down but an amazing performer but the guy was pretty damn good in the ring before that.

You cant defend your shitty opinion just because you only saw the end of a guys career.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

Meth Hardon said:


> 1) John Cena isn't as bad as people make him out to be.
> 2) The Undertaker was best used to escalate talent (see Ladder match vs. Jeff Hardy)
> 3) CM Punk was never the best in the world, at anything WWE related.
> 4) Daniel Bryan wouldn't be so popular without the 'YES!' chant.
> ...


Brock wouldnt be so popular without being a beast
The rock wouldnt be so popular without his catch phrases
Stone Cold wouldnt be so popular without 316
DX wouldnt be so popular without suck it


See where this is going champ?


----------



## Meth Hardon (Aug 8, 2014)

crazyrvd123 said:


> Brock wouldnt be so popular without being a beast
> The rock wouldnt be so popular without his catch phrases
> Stone Cold wouldnt be so popular without 316
> DX wouldnt be so popular without suck it
> ...


Before Daniel Bryan introduced the YES! chants, he received typical uppercard receptions. 
When the 'yes movement' took off, he was pushed to the stars and he never came back.

It's an unpopular opinion of mine (as shown by your immediate response), but I stand by the fact that people can get over without the use of a catchphrase (HHH, Rey Mysterio, Jeff Hardy, Batista etc.).


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't really like Brock Lesnar. 
Hulk Hogan bores me to tears
Cena deserves credit for his drive and work ethic
Dolph Ziggler is bland ... at times (I like him though) 
Sting is ten years too late
Paul Heyman is a good guy, to those who deserve it imho, his friends are close and enemies are closer.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ziggler makes every move he does look shit

He is a Diva


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

The only reason Daniel Bryan became champion at Mania was because the streak ended.

Mysterio's title reign was out of pity since EG passed away


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

I would cloth the WWE Divas more like actual wrestlers or fighters, not like y'know, sex objects for perverts.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

crazyrvd123 said:


> And what matches have you seen Hogan wrestle? Sure the 97 and after Hogan that was broke down but an amazing performer but the guy was pretty damn good in the ring before that.
> 
> You cant defend your shitty opinion just because you only saw the end of a guys career.


Can't agree with this enough, minus the insults. I would go so far as to say Hogan was very good when he was younger. His early matches in Japan are great. Admittedly though, I am a complete Hogan mark


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

Ric Flair was right when he said Randy Orton was the best wrestler in the WWE today. He's been the most consistent in-ring workers for months and his promo skills are actually pretty good, much better than what people on this board may say.

Now come at me, I'm ready for the shitstorm.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Bo Dallas is fucking AWESOME!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't see the big deal about Ambrose.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Meth Hardon said:


> 1) John Cena isn't as bad as people make him out to be.
> 2) The Undertaker was best used to escalate talent (see Ladder match vs. Jeff Hardy)
> 3) CM Punk was never the best in the world, at anything WWE related.
> 4) Daniel Bryan wouldn't be so popular without the 'YES!' chant.
> ...


Disagree with a whole bunch of these.. but I agree with Kane having good matches.

Still enjoy his work and he had a great match with DBRY at ER.


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

Del Rio was one of the best wrestlers in WWE.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

TNA Original said:


> Ric Flair was right when he said Randy Orton was the best wrestler in the WWE today. He's been the most consistent in-ring workers for months and his promo skills are actually pretty good, much better than what people on this board may say.
> 
> Now come at me, I'm ready for the shitstorm.


Agreed, he's crisp as fuck.


----------



## Winter's cooling (Jun 12, 2014)

I don't care, Lesnar should keep the title and destroy everyone in his path (including Reigns and Bryan) till Wrestlemania *32*.And next year's WM main event... should be him vs Sting.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Goldust > Dusty Rhodes


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Meth Hardon said:


> 10) Billy Gunn was underused.


He won the Tag title 11 times with 3 different partners, how was he underused??


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

People were way too over sensitive with the piggy james storyline.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Element Zero said:


> The only reason Daniel Bryan became champion at Mania was because the streak ended.
> 
> Mysterio's title reign was out of pity since EG passed away


Agreed, he was given the title so the fans could be happy after streak ended.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Steven austin stone cold was overrated and chubby.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

Embracer said:


> Del Rio was one of the best wrestlers in WWE.


I'm not sure many would disagree with you if it came down to in ring work only.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

ION:

Seth Rollins is brilliant on the mic, better than Ambrose and most of the current roster. If he was allowed to "off script", he could easily be one of the best.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Winter's cooling said:


> I don't care, Lesnar should keep the title and destroy everyone in his path (including Reigns and Bryan) till Wrestlemania *32*.And next year's WM main event... should be him vs Sting.


Agreed, the way that booked this man right now its only right to say I'd be okay for them to let him keep it for 2 - 3 years. Its going to take that long to build up a credible superstar to take that man down and plenty of build and experience to do it, especially if it being a younger up and coming talent.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

Mr Poifect said:


> ION:
> 
> Seth Rollins is brilliant on the mic, better than Ambrose and most of the current roster. If he was allowed to "off script", he could easily be one of the best.


Seth Rollins can talk, but to say that he's brilliant on the mic is just too much. Name one great, memorable promo he's done. Just one.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Stephanie mcmahon is ugly as hell, she also walks like a man.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

This thread exists so that people can multi-post and get their post count up 

(Irony)


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Cm Punk is better than Roman Reings in almost everything but looks..

Oh wait this is unpopular opinions..


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

That okada is over rated


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Mr Poifect said:


> ION:
> 
> Seth Rollins is brilliant on the mic, better than Ambrose and most of the current roster. If he was allowed to "off script", he could easily be one of the best.


I agree with that for the most part. Wouldn't say he's brilliant necessarily, but if all pushes were organic, Ambrose and Reigns would both be eating his dust in about 2 months max.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

John Cena is one of the greatest things to happen to wrestling. Period.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

CM Punk does not look like a poor man's Jake Gyllenhaal impersonator.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Benoit is innocent.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> Benoit is innocent.


Tell the cops that.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

Roho said:


> John Cena is one of the greatest things to happen to wrestling. Period.


Yup. Agreed. It will make us all thankful for the next era in WWE.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> Benoit is innocent.


Worryingly, not as unpopular as you might think


----------



## BrockTheOne (Apr 9, 2014)

BadTouch said:


> Worryingly, not as unpopular as you might think


All he'd have to do is go to youtube comments on videos about benoit to be in good company with that opinion..


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cena vs Wyatt LMS > Ambrose vs Rollins Lumberjack


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Nimbus said:


> Benoit is innocent.


Wow that's insensitive as f*ck.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Everything that goes wrong in WWE is not all Cena's fault.

The Wyatts are just jobbers now.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

AJ sounds way too tryhard on the mic.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

WWE should end the Divas division.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Its not creative's fault - its Vince.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Aj Lee is horribly overrated as an in ring performer, she oversells and spends more time prancing around like a girl who just aced a grade 5 english test than she does bettering herself in the ring.

Hulk Hogan needs to get off the TV screen asap. The guy is arguably the greatest ever, why does he have to beg for cheers on a nightly basis? Also, half of the things he says doesn't make a lick of sense.

Stephanie McMahon's tit job looks like an alien trying to escape her body in 2014.

Lana is the best looking diva on the roster by a country mile. Suck it, Aj fans.

Paige has one of the best theme songs in the business right now.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

See my sig below. I feel like most of my opinions are unpopular.

Here's a good one: Doink the Clown is one of the top 25 greatest of all time!


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Lesnar is overrated. 

They should use the guys the being back better Like Rvd & jericho not just to put over guys.


Lesnar beating taker is bullshit.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Cena vs Wyatt LMS > Ambrose vs Rollins Lumberjack


:haha That's not even the same kind of match, what is your point?


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

Rollins should be face and reigns and ambrose heel haha


----------



## Adyman (Nov 10, 2012)

Lana is NOT hot and NOT beautiful. Not that she's ugly though.


----------



## Larry Davis (Aug 11, 2014)

I think the wrestling itself is the most uninteresting part of wrestling.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

The Rock is the Biggest PPV draw ever in Pro Wrestling

Then
Now
Forever


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Go away heat isn't good heat.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

CM Punk wasn't treated badly by the WWE.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I think the Bellas/Authority segment last monday was god-awful and I am baffled how some thought Nikki Bella "stole the show" there. fpalm


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bret Hart fucked Salt-N-Pepa at Wrestlemania 11.


----------



## KingOfKings (Jun 26, 2009)

Roman Reigns is money, and will be as popular as the Rock in time.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

The Usos are having the WWE's best in ring year in 2014. They put on a quality match every time they enter the ring.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> Bret Hart fucked Salt-N-Pepa at Wrestlemania 11.


Pics or GTFO. :cool2


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

The current pro wrestling structure is tired and old.

We need another revolutionary mind that isn't afraid to try something new. We need the 2014 version ecw, and I don't mean hardcore wrestling I mean an organization that puts out a product that is completely different from RAW


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

DGenerationMC said:


> Bret Hart fucked Salt-N-Pepa at Wrestlemania 11.


 :hmm:


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Random: The nWo was one of the greatest factions in wrestling history.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Lunatic Fringe said:


> Random: The nWo was one of the greatest factions in wrestling history.


How is that an "unpopular" opinion? :shrug


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Pics or GTFO. :cool2


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


>



Good work, sir. :cool2


----------



## ducksfan87 (Jan 8, 2014)

I started watching in the Golden era and liked watching the same wrestlers on each program. The brand extention started when I was in college and stopped following a ton. I hate the brand extention...when I was a kid I liked to know I was going to see my favorite guy wrestle on whatever wrestling program I watch.


----------



## Phantom Martyr (May 5, 2014)

I think Raven vs. Undertaker would be a far superior feud than Undertaker vs. Sting.


----------



## Devitt (Jul 8, 2014)

KingOfKings said:


> Roman Reigns is money, and will be as popular as the Rock in time.


You just went there fpalm


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

If the IWC was prevalent during the attitude era, it would have gotten the same reception that the last few years have gotten. People on the internet just love to hate.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Miz is better than that troll daniel bryan.his Hollywood gimmick is gold right now.


----------



## davetheraver (Apr 5, 2014)

Cena sucks
Cena is boring
Cena is predictable
Cena needs feeding a up and coming superstar every few months to massage his ego


----------



## KingOfKings (Jun 26, 2009)

Devitt said:


> You just went there fpalm


I did. It is a forum about unpopular opinions after all.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

The MITB and Royal Rumble concepts are old, boring and need scrapping.


----------



## Grapey (May 10, 2005)

Not sure how unpopular this is among many, but I know among my group of friends it is, so here it goes:

Kurt Angle is one of the GOAT. During his time, he was better than Taker, HHH, The Rock and Austin, especially during 2000-2003, IMO.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll be so happy the day AJ Lee gets future endeavored.

- Vic


----------



## Squash Jobber (Feb 7, 2014)

Tweener ken said:


> Agreed, he was given the title so the fans could be happy after streak ended.


The plan was for Bryan to be champion before the Streak ending was formally decided.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

kusksu said:


> If the IWC was prevalent during the attitude era, it would have gotten the same reception that the last few years have gotten. People on the internet just love to hate.



It was and the big names did get shited on time after time. The likes of Rock, Jericho, Taker and Austin copped their fair share of shit. If anything Triple H was seen as the good under dog against the superman


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

^
Pretty much, it's how the term IWC originated. Nowadays it pretty redundant considering how every has access to the net now.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

WWE should have (had) a Marilyn Manson-like character.


----------



## KurtOrton (Aug 29, 2014)

- WWE horribly dropped the ball on making Ryback a main eventer. His push was ruined by being inserted into Punk/Cena.
- The Miz should have never been anything more than a low card talent.
- Kane is highly overrated. His matches are a snorefest and his character has been stale. He should've retired around 5 years ago.
- Ken Shamrock was an underrated star in the Attitude Era.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm enjoying the Goldust/Stardust heelish behavior. It's way better than turning them against each other.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I find the kids singing to "He's got the whole world in his hands" song adorable. Not exactly the emotion I think creative are looking for with the Wyatt family.


----------



## IntellectualSavior (Jan 30, 2014)

I thought 'Pirate' Paul Burchill and Marcus Cor Von were two of the most entertaining, promising superstars of the era. They could both have enjoyed long title reigns.

Not sure if that counts as unpopular, but nobody ever really mentions them.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

- Sami Zayn sounds like a 12 year old Kevin Steen

- Tyson Kidd has 27 stray cats in his home


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

DerangedDutchmanTJ said:


> WWE should have (had) a Marilyn Manson-like character.


We had marilyn-dust

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

wrestling will never be great again. i'm sure it's not that unpopular nowadays.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Usos's receive too much hate. They're always putting on good matches, especially during the PPV's.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Vince is not to blame for all the premature deaths in wrestling. It's a competitive business and people will take shortcuts. Yes he can do some drug policies but he can't ensure people save their money, give them lifelong employment or pay the medical bills of all retired wrestlers. Anyone who owns a business knows how wafer thin profits are compared to all the financial risks you take.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

There is no such thing as a wrestler "devaluing" a title. Just because "YOU" don't like wrestler A for whatever reason(s) and feel wrestler B would be a better champion because you like them more is Bullshit.

Ziggler sucks doing in ring promos. 

Paige is so unattractive. 

Layla is the prettiest Diva. She smokes every other woman in the company except Eden.

Sandow is extremely average in the ring. He's not being wasted at all. He's good on the mic and can seemingly play any character. He's right where he should be.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> - Tyson Kidd has 27 stray cats in his home


That's not an opinion. That's a fact.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> The Usos's receive too much hate. They're always putting on good matches, especially during the PPV's.


Thus Usos have a good match, yes. But it's the same match every time.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

There is no such thing as the "Ruthless Aggression Era", or any other "era" label people slap on things. 1984 onwards is all part of one wrestling phase in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Seth Rollins is crap.
:shitstorm


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Stephanie McMahon is hotter than Stacy Keibler, actually, she's the hottest woman in pro wrestling history


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

WWE doesn't have enough bikini contests and Joy Giovanni is a forgotten dime. 

(I don't give a damn if it's PG):cuss:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Element Zero said:


> WWE doesn't have enough bikini contests and Joy Giovanni is a forgotten dime.
> 
> (I don't give a damn if it's PG):cuss:


How is this opinion "unpopular"

:trips5


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

I think The Jerry Springer Bellas intervention was a good segment, no matter what you guys think !


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wade Barrett is not main event material.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Stephanie McMahon is hotter than Stacy Keibler, actually, she's the hottest woman in pro wrestling history


You like dem space titties huh.


----------



## MrConcreteDonkey (Aug 5, 2014)

I like Triple H, and think he is one of the best workers in recent times.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Element Zero said:


> WWE doesn't have enough bikini contests and Joy Giovanni is a forgotten dime.
> 
> (I don't give a damn if it's PG):cuss:


How could anybody forget Joy 

:ass :ass :ass


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

When people say Vince Russo killed WCW I think they ae forgetting the fact that WCW was set to fail from day 1 and blaming it on 1 guy because he made a bunch of ridiculous stipulation matches is just plain stupid. In case people forgot before Vince came to WCW they had the king of the road match, coal miner glove on a pole match and who could ever forget the infamous Chamber of Horrors match.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I hate it when commentators say that there is "no love lost" between 2 wrestlers. Yes I know what it really means but even 2 people who love each other technically have not lost love for each other.


----------



## Queendom9617 (Feb 8, 2014)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Everything that goes wrong in WWE is not all Cena's fault.
> 
> The Wyatts are just jobbers now.


Now THIS is ironic. Lol.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Behind the Rock, Booker T is the greatest black wrestler ever. Also, Booker T was a 6 time world champion, so yeah there have been black world champs before. I acknowledge this when most people don't.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Brock Lesnar's current reign as WWE Champion is top 5 worst reigns of all time.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

These arm-wrestling contests are more predictable than contract signings. I'm not even sure what a true arm wrestling contest looks like. Can you say you're not ready and just start again. Do you flip the tables and hit someone with a chair when you lose?


----------



## SexualBehavior (Sep 13, 2014)

Batista did not deserve the boos he got when he came back, CM Punk was shit on the mic


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I suddenly wondered - would Gorilla Mansoon get criticized as much as Michael Cole if Mansoon appeared on 5 hours of TV every week?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Tyson Kidd is a fantastic performer and is worthy of a spot in the upper mid card of RAW.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

- I find Sami Zayn very uninteresting and boring, despite the fact that he's a great wrestler. Same way I felt about Benoit and Eddie. Just couldn't get into any of them.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Adrian Neville took steroids LOL


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I like *BOTH* Steve Austin and The Rock to an extent.


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

CM Punk started to sound like a whiny cunt when he tried to repeat his pipebomb.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

Daniel Bryan fans are worse than CM Punk fans.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I for whatever reason like arm-wrestling matches.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Daniel Bryan should not main event and win WM, he had his time last year. Let someone new make their WM moment.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Mr.Blue said:


> Daniel Bryan fans are worse than CM Punk fans.


I second this.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Thrash™ said:


> Daniel Bryan should not main event and win WM, he had his time last year. Let someone new make their WM moment.


I second this one too.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

The royal rumble doesn't make sense:
- it's a really unfair way to decide the main event of wrestlemania
- it's the least realistic match possible (big guys rarely win, some of the eliminations are so stupid)
- if you can only be eliminated by the top rope and both feet must touch the floor why the hell don't they lift one foot? why is it so important to be from the top rope? why don't they hide under the ring more? why doesn't anyone kick kofi in his spots? zach gowen? it should be "you're out of the ring you're eliminated"
- legends return, the so called greats and they only last couple minutes?
- commentators in the rumble?
- it has lost his value in the last years because the winner didn't main event really. fuck this shit. Since I started wathcing it was losing his value if Rey won in 2006 why the hell was it a triple threat? he won why did they put the spot in mania on the line against orton in no way out? In no way out Orton won that match, why did Teddy Long put Rey in the match again?
- If Batista won this year, why was Bryan added?
- How the fuck did Rey won?
- Legends return for a one match only unanounced?

IT DOESNT MAKE ANY FUCKING SENSE


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

It wouldn't be a bad idea if Ambrose turned heel


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't dislike wrestlers based off their fanbase. That seems to be a thing these days.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I find John Cena fans WAY more annoying than the man himself.


----------



## The B Team (Nov 19, 2012)

I think Heath Slater has the in ring talent and the mic skills to be WWE World Heavyweight Champion if WWE gave him a push !!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Hulk Hogan has still been fairly entertaining in his latest stint working w/ WWE.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Stephanie McMahon is hotter than Stacy Keibler, actually, she's the hottest woman in pro wrestling history


I don't think that is an unpopular opinion lol. I agree with you and it's a damn shame Steph never did a bikini/playboy shoot.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Interceptor88 said:


> I think Sheamus has talent.
> 
> One year ago the unpopular was saying Sheamus wasn't talented. "Vivir para ver".


100% agreed. Excellent all-round athlete.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are both f*ggots :genius


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Campione said:


> CM Punk and Daniel Bryan are both f*ggots :genius


Yeah, fuck those vegans and their attempt at a healthier lifestyle!


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

I used to have the unpopular opinion that Triple H is always trying to do what's best for business. It's not as unpopular now that some of his work is really starting to pay off.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Today's wrestling fans are a bigger problem than the WWE themselves. Poor taste in wrestlers, want to be the show, stupid *** chants. 8 years later and they still think they can boo Cena out of the top spot. Just accept the fact that he has a fan base.

You can't create good heels if they're getting cheered over the faces. If you want to create new stars well stop fighting WWE at every turn. You got to pick your fights and let's say Cena is facing Ambrose. The best thing the crowd could do to get Ambrose over is you know actually boo him. That creates a lot better business than "Let's go Cena, Cena sucks". Ambrose is a heel but "Ambrose, Ambrose".

The no heel face element stuff is just utter crap to watch. I get it's not the product you want but you're not the only person in the world. Many of us grew up watching Hulkamania or Bret Hart and the traditional babyfaces and while it may not be my cup of tea now I understand that the kids can be catered too and it can still be a good product if you go along with it.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

@ gillberg
:clap:clap:clap


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

It's stupid when experts (and even wrestlers) say XYZ is not worthy of main event status because they couldn't "draw". They don't have access to statistics so what makes them qualified to make such claims?


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

Kofi Kingston should be the next person released.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Didn´t know this thread was still alive  
Inspired by another thread, i´d say that the lack of Vickie Guerrero is hurting the product.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

yeahright2 said:


> Didn´t know this thread was still alive
> Inspired by another thread, i´d say that the lack of Vickie Guerrero is hurting the product.


YES!


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Hibachi said:


> Kofi Kingston should be the next person released.


That is not unpopular by any means.

OT: Dean Ambrose is still overrated.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

I believe I win this thread with the most unpopular opinion of all time:

I loved the Brawl 4 All

And yes, I completely realize why it was a terrible idea and they should never do it again. But it doesn't change the fact that I was very excited about it and looked forward to it every week. I couldn't wait to see who ended up being the legit "toughest" guy on the roster. and I was also very interested in matches that, unlike most wrestling matches, you can't pretty well predict. That fact made every bout interesting to me. 

And if they did it all again (which they absolutely should NOT), I would be just as excited for it.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Mason Ryan could have been $$$$$


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sheamus is a great worker.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ don't think that is an UO superkick.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Miz plays a heel fantastically. 
He has won me over.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> The Miz plays a heel fantastically.
> He has won me over.


I agree with you 100% I love his current heel work, but.. damn Damien Mizdow is brilliant, he is really talented.

I like the name changes of KENTA and Devitt. Give's them freshness to the WWE. Finn's entrance music is prime.


----------



## RabidCrow (Apr 18, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> ^ don't think that is an UO superkick.


Well, it should be.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I personally think that Lana wears a lot of make up, wears clothes that are really tight and under it all she doesn't have a body that is that special, and I know a lot of guys on here fancy her and think she's hot but she does nothing for me.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

No wrestler truly gets buried, burial's are the biggest myth in the IWC


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't remember if I said this in here before but arguing over pops is the most cringeworthy and annoying thing wrestling fans can do. "MAN CM PUNK GOT AN AMAZING POP" "SO WHAT CHECK OUT THIS BRYAN VIDEO WHERE THE CROWD SOUNDS .5% LOUDER CLEARLY BRYAN IS BETTER". Shut the hell up.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler is a cringeworthy act that deserves to be released.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

I think Ric Flair sucks.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Thrash™ said:


> Don't remember if I said this in here before but arguing over pops is the most cringeworthy and annoying thing wrestling fans can do. "MAN CM PUNK GOT AN AMAZING POP" "SO WHAT CHECK OUT THIS BRYAN VIDEO WHERE THE CROWD SOUNDS .5% LOUDER CLEARLY BRYAN IS BETTER". Shut the hell up.




Yeah, that's dumb, you can't really just a pop on TV when it's only a tenth of how it is when you are there live. Even when you are there live, you are too busy screaming for wrestler X to judge what type of pop you get. Hell I went to a house show in Philly years ago and the mid card heels got loud boos whereas on TV, you can barely hear them, except when it was a mega heel on TV.


----------



## SinisterHydraCP (Sep 27, 2014)

I think that Kurt Angle is a alcoholic douche.. No wait that's a fact. Let's see... Eva Marie is ugly IMO.


----------



## Mr. Wrestling 1 (Nov 4, 2012)

*Brie Bella's new theme is actually fine, as in, suits her





*


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Dolph Ziggler is a cringeworthy act that deserves to be released.


I think the same about bryan.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If Ziggler/BNB had injured Swagger instead of it being the other way around, no one would be shitting on them as much as people shit on Swagger now for supposedly being 'sloppy' (lel two injuries in nearly a decade is sloppy lol ok).



Big Dog said:


> I personally think that Lana wears a lot of make up, wears clothes that are really tight and under it all she doesn't have a body that is that special, and I know a lot of guys on here fancy her and think she's hot but she does nothing for me.


This is super unpopular, tbh. But she is a rather generic blonde woman that's pretty common to find, so I see why you have this perspective.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Eva Marie is ugly.
Ziggler and Rhodes are not main event materials


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Michael Cole was an awesome heel. 



Tangerine said:


> I think Ric Flair sucks.


I 2nd this. Flair is awful.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Seth Rollins does nothing for me. I think he's good in the ring but his character bores me.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Paige isn't beautiful. She's a basic chav like you can see them in the streets of manchester, london, bristol, even Paris, etc... Maybe you find her unique because you are american, but from a french lad, well you can find a girl like her every five steps


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I am so getting negged for this... but Total Divas is cancer.


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> Paige isn't beautiful. She's a basic chav like you can see them in the streets of manchester, london, bristol, even Paris, etc... Maybe you find her unique because you are american, but from a french lad, well you can find a girl like her every five steps


Man, I've got to move to France.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

WWE should produce a new CM Punk t shirt which should have 'Eat Sleep Quit Repeat' on the front


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Christian was never as good, or as over, after he stopped teaming with Edge.

Matt Hardy was never as over without Jeff, whereas Jeff became more popular without Matt.

Roman Reigns has grown in overness since the end of The Shield, Seth Rollins has not.


----------



## Sotsi! (May 16, 2014)

cm punk has a big cock.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

total diva's sucks ass
cm punk is awesome


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cole was great before his raw debut.


----------



## SinisterHydraCP (Sep 27, 2014)

Darkness is here said:


> Cole was great before his raw debut.


You do realize that he was on commentary on Raw during Attitude Era, right?


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

Christian is better than Edge.

Brian Kendrick has the potential to be the greatest wrestler in the world today if given a 2nd chance in the WWE. IMO he's better than Bryan, Aries and anyone else except Styles.

Bray Wyatt is not a long term force, he reminds me of Skinner.


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

GillbergReturns said:


> Today's wrestling fans are a bigger problem than the WWE themselves. Poor taste in wrestlers, want to be the show, stupid *** chants. 8 years later and they still think they can boo Cena out of the top spot. Just accept the fact that he has a fan base.
> 
> You can't create good heels if they're getting cheered over the faces. If you want to create new stars well stop fighting WWE at every turn. You got to pick your fights and let's say Cena is facing Ambrose. The best thing the crowd could do to get Ambrose over is you know actually boo him. That creates a lot better business than "Let's go Cena, Cena sucks". Ambrose is a heel but "Ambrose, Ambrose".
> 
> The no heel face element stuff is just utter crap to watch. I get it's not the product you want but you're not the only person in the world. Many of us grew up watching Hulkamania or Bret Hart and the traditional babyfaces and while it may not be my cup of tea now I understand that the kids can be catered too and it can still be a good product if you go along with it.


best thing i've read here thus far... from a guy named Gillberg nonetheless... oh well tomato-tomahtoe


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

Team3MB said:


> I think Heath Slater has the in ring talent and the mic skills to be WWE World Heavyweight Champion if WWE gave him a push !!!!


You're worse than the Brian Kendrick guy... McIntyre is a main-event quality talent and I believe he will make a return stateside and prove himself but not in the WWE.


----------



## Selfdestructo (Apr 30, 2014)

Being PG isn't hurting the product, it's the toddler-friendliness that is. Characters like Sheamus and John Cena result in short term payouts but they are the reason that wrestling isn't as main stream popular as it once was.

The divas division in general is hurting the product. The concept isn't bad, but Total Divas, bad acting by the likes of Brie Bella, and treating the divas as sex objects first and wrestlers second is what makes it bad. The WWE either needs to completely reform the divas division or get rid of it.

WWE should give air time to wrestlers proportional to how popular/hated they are. If a guy like Heath Slater gets cheered for one night, then they need to make sure he gets a match the next week and see if that popularity will continue.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm actually starting to like John Cena, and I think he's better suited to be the hunter rather than the hunted.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm so instinctively annoyed by over-the-top American patriotism that I legitimately want Rusev to go unbeaten until WWE can find a way to do it that doesn't just devolve into "woo, America is best!" and annoying fucking flag-waving.


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

Eva Marie looks like a ******.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Mark Henry is a better wrestler than Kurt Angle.


----------



## dontcare (Aug 25, 2014)

Neville,Zayn,Kenta will be jobbers.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stephanie McMahon is ruining the company. Shane was always the better person to take over.


----------



## KidCharlamagne (Apr 18, 2008)

The IWC is unbearable for 2 reasons.

1. Somebody is always burying somebody else.

2. They bitch about drawing power all the time.

Fuck you if you do this. 

PS this is the best thread ever


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> Today's wrestling fans are a bigger problem than the WWE themselves. Poor taste in wrestlers, want to be the show, stupid *** chants. 8 years later and they still think they can boo Cena out of the top spot. Just accept the fact that he has a fan base.
> 
> You can't create good heels if they're getting cheered over the faces. If you want to create new stars well stop fighting WWE at every turn. You got to pick your fights and let's say Cena is facing Ambrose. The best thing the crowd could do to get Ambrose over is you know actually boo him. That creates a lot better business than "Let's go Cena, Cena sucks". Ambrose is a heel but "Ambrose, Ambrose".
> 
> The no heel face element stuff is just utter crap to watch. I get it's not the product you want but you're not the only person in the world. Many of us grew up watching Hulkamania or Bret Hart and the traditional babyfaces and while it may not be my cup of tea now I understand that the kids can be catered too and it can still be a good product if you go along with it.





BKendrickBestINTW said:


> best thing i've read here thus far... from a guy named Gillberg nonetheless... oh well tomato-tomahtoe


What the hell are you guys talking about. This is a terrible argument. If fans would behave the way GillbergReturns wants them to we would have watched Batista walk out of Wrestlemania 30 as WWE champ after defeating Randy Orton. 

You guys are making an argument for taking whatever WWE gives you. If someone thinks John Cena sucks, they should boo his ass. If someone likes Dean Ambrose's work they should cheer him. That's sort of the reason Stone Cold became the top guy in WWE. If fans in the 90s would have just booed Stone Cold and the NWO instead of saying, "Wow, they're not good guys, but they're cool," wrestling wouldn't have been as great as it was in the late 90s. 

The fact of the matter is this, the fans reactions should determine the product, not the WWE determining what the fans should do.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Curtis Axel sucks and I'm glad he's a jobber. The guy is so boring I am forced to change the channel. Ryback isn't far either.


----------



## Robert Muldoon (Sep 25, 2014)

Fandango ready for title


----------



## pipebombs (Jul 20, 2013)

Randy Orton is one of the most entertaining wrestlers around and has been for the majority of his career.


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

FlemmingLemming said:


> What the hell are you guys talking about. This is a terrible argument. If fans would behave the way GillbergReturns wants them to we would have watched Batista walk out of Wrestlemania 30 as WWE champ after defeating Randy Orton.
> 
> You guys are making an argument for taking whatever WWE gives you. If someone thinks John Cena sucks, they should boo his ass. If someone likes Dean Ambrose's work they should cheer him. That's sort of the reason Stone Cold became the top guy in WWE. If fans in the 90s would have just booed Stone Cold and the NWO instead of saying, "Wow, they're not good guys, but they're cool," wrestling wouldn't have been as great as it was in the late 90s.
> 
> The fact of the matter is this, the fans reactions should determine the product, not the WWE determining what the fans should do.


Maybe I read between the lines, but what i think Gillberg meant is that the fans are a reflection of today's product. They are too critically vocally opinionative because the product sucks, when wrestling is supposed to be you cheer for the good guy and boo the bad guys(yet occasionally acknowledge the really good ones). Today's problem is you constantly see the mocking of faces, cheering of heels and just an audience that seems like they are trying to entertain themselves by making fun of the programming because WWE can't keep their focus. Look ECW had the most cynical fanbase of all time, but you rarely saw the heels get cheered over the faces in major feuds, even the Dudleys got booed most of the time, like they're supposed to. Ric Flair would get cheered but never over Steamboat, Rhodes, or Sting. During the attitude era, when the fanbase was extremely cynical, The Rock always got booed when he antagonized Mick Foley as a babyface. It's not entirely the audience's fault because they have an itch WWE cannot scratch. Poor storylines are the biggest detriment.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I'm so instinctively annoyed by over-the-top American patriotism that I legitimately want Rusev to go unbeaten until WWE can find a way to do it that doesn't just devolve into "woo, America is best!" and annoying fucking flag-waving.


Not unpopular, almost every single non-American poster has complained about it one time or another.

It's not really for the non-American demographic, though, much like Adam Rose and the dumbass bunny aren't for 30+ year old smarks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

BKendrickBestINTW said:


> Maybe I read between the lines, but what i think Gillberg meant is that the fans are a reflection of today's product. They are too critically vocally opinionative because the product sucks, when wrestling is supposed to be you cheer for the good guy and boo the bad guys(yet occasionally acknowledge the really good ones). Today's problem is you constantly see the mocking of faces, cheering of heels and just an audience that seems like they are trying to entertain themselves by making fun of the programming because WWE can't keep their focus. Look ECW had the most cynical fanbase of all time, but you rarely saw the heels get cheered over the faces in major feuds, even the Dudleys got booed most of the time, like they're supposed to. Ric Flair would get cheered but never over Steamboat, Rhodes, or Sting. During the attitude era, when the fanbase was extremely cynical, The Rock always got booed when he antagonized Mick Foley as a babyface. It's not entirely the audience's fault because they have an itch WWE cannot scratch. Poor storylines are the biggest detriment.


Except it should be the fan favourite against the guy they want to see lose... not the WWE's dictated good guy versus the better, more entertaining bad guy we don't hate and want to win.


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

If okada and Orton went at it for 30 minutes, or bullshit or storytelling then it's would be a 5 star match


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Bray Wyatt is fat.


----------



## Bernas24 (Jun 19, 2014)

9/11 was an inside job


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Cena ring skills (in his best)> Cena mic skills 
Cena ring skills> Austin and Rcoky ring skills
Orton ring skills> Cena ring skills
Cena mic skills > Orton ring skills

Yes, I'm aware I contradicted myself.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Lita is a butter face


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bernas24 said:


> 9/11 was an inside job


Fitting that your avatar is 2011 R-Truth.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Lana doesn't look that great when she's not in the suit.

AJ and Paige are nothing special to look at.

The Miz is a great talent.

Bray Wyatt is overrated big time.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Now, this one is a big risky, but I have to get it out of my chest, I have wanted to say this since The Road To Wrestlemania 27, here it goes:

I find The Miz to be much more entertaining than both Cena and The Rock.

Yes, you read it, not a illusion, someone actually just wrote this.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it unpopular to think New Jack is probably one of the best promos of all time?


----------



## dobbies (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah1993 said:


> Is it unpopular to think New Jack is probably one of the best promos of all time?


Only because people remember how awful his actual wrestling ability was it causes them to forget how damn awesome his promos were. Certainly top 10 for me.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

There's probably a lot of "he was a horrible human being therefore can't be good at anything" thinking as well.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

William Regal is boring to watch in the ring.

Seth Rollins is currently a very boring promo.

Nitro from 96-98 isn't really very good.

The Montreal Screwjob has been convered in complete and utter detail, and never needs dragged up again. Ever.

Too much "respect" is given to "legends" now. Out with the old, in with the new.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

New Jack's promos in ECW were bloody awesome. He may have been a cunt, but fuck me sideways you believed it after seeing he and Mustafa spit forth their diatribes on the Pulp Fiction style segments. He was pretty fucking awesome.

Still a massive cunt obviously.


----------



## XxAttitudeEraxX (May 22, 2011)

Pro Wrestling is today complete garbage and lingering on it while channel surfing for even 30 seconds is enough to literally annoy me.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

XxAttitudeEraxX said:


> Pro Wrestling is today complete garbage and lingering on it while channel surfing for even 30 seconds is enough to literally annoy me.


Hold on, shut up for a second. This midget is about to do some sort of tadpole splash.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Goldberg vs Nash Starrcade 98 is actually a pretty good match.

The guy who said 96-98 Nitro wasn't any good is a dope.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Murph said:


> Too much "respect" is given to "legends" now. Out with the old, in with the new.


I'd argue the complete and total opposite. Fans thesedays have zero respect for legends or anyone who has been a Main Eventer. Fans, well the smarky IWC fans just want NEW, NEW, NEW and want every established Main Eventer to be fired and never mentioned ever again. Its pretty sad really.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Mark Henry is a better wrestler than Kurt Angle.


:aryalol


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

I am not considering 'taking a break for while' just yet


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

TNA Kurt Angle > WWE Kurt Angle


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

QWERTYOP said:


> TNA Kurt Angle > WWE Kurt Angle


Now that would be a super doopers tooper unpopular opinion.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Taker/Orton and Taker/Edge rivalries were decent, with more bad than good matches.

Punk/Hardy is one of the greatest rivalries ever in WWE, they produced FOUR great matches together, I'm struggling to think of a more fruitful feud.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Kevin Dunn gets undeserved hate on this forum, funny how lot of that hates comes from fanboys of shit like Morrison and Sheamus, I dislike those kind of wrestling fans and that makes me want to like Dunn actually.

The best thing it's that people love to involve HHH on any Dunn thread like if he was some kind of savior lol, I never gonna forget how much wrestlers HHH buried and how a lot of people bitched about him, now hes our last hope of getting a good wrestling show? are you people fucking kidding me don't forget he made Sheamus and Paige champions in less than a month that's how shitty he book things and don't come with the NXT being a godly wrestling show, it's just decent at best.


----------



## SinisterHydraCP (Sep 27, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> Kevin Dunn gets undeserved hate on this forum, funny how lot of that hates comes from fanboys of shit like Morrison and Sheamus, I dislike those kind of wrestling fans and that makes me want to like Dunn actually xD


He gets the hate because of his politicking and kissing, no licking Vince's ass


----------



## Corzza25 (Dec 29, 2013)

That Dean Ambrose is overrated in the ring.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Cena is better in the ring than Rock & Austin ever were.


----------



## Cariocapatriot (Sep 15, 2014)

Cena is top10 better in ring in the WWE today
Heel Sheamus was one of the best characters in the WWE
Heel Morrison was good mic-worker
Punk Straight-edge character sucked hard in the first 2 years
Cody Rhodes best all-around wrester-entertainer in the WWE today( extremaly,hugely underrated)


----------



## SinisterHydraCP (Sep 27, 2014)

Cariocapatriot said:


> Cena is top10 better in ring in the WWE today
> Heel Sheamus was one of the best characters in the WWE
> Heel Morrison was good mic-worker
> Punk Straight-edge character sucked hard in the first 2 years
> *Cody Rhodes best all-around wrester-entertainer in the WWE today( extremaly,hugely underrated)*


I agree on the bolded sentence. He flourishes in every gimmick that he's given even if they're pretty bad.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Pre pipe bomb CM Punk > post pipe bomb CM Punk

Jeff Hardy is a rare case of a guy who doesn't have to "wrestle" to have a great match. He is very good at this. One of the best actually

CM Punk as a Paul Heyman guy was a fail

AJ Styles sucks. He is the ultimate swag jacker. Bullet Club will always be Prince Devitt, AJ Style is an oportunist. Karl Anderson deserved to take the boss place instead of this hack


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Cena is better in the ring than Rock & Austin ever were.


I second this.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

It is very unpopular on this forum, I like Paige and she is my favorite diva.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ umm....paige is very well recieved here mate.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

The Manowarrior said:


> *It is very unpopular on this forum*, I like Paige and she is my favorite diva.


That is simply not true. There are plenty of people here that like Paige a lot. Like they are obsessed with her. Don't pretend like you are the victims here or anything. Liking Paige is quite a popular opinion actually. I'd say that people like me who don't agree with this are in the minority on this forum. If you were to say that it is an unpopular opinion in the general "WWE Universe" fanbase then I would agree.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Tangerine said:


> That is simply not true. There are plenty of people here that like Paige a lot. Like they are obsessed with her. Don't pretend like you are the victims here or anything. Liking Paige is quite a popular opinion actually. I'd say that people like me who don't agree with this are in the minority on this forum. If you were to say that it is an unpopular opinion in the general "WWE Universe" fanbase then I would agree.


From what I've seen here, Paige fans are 'the worst'.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Nah they are not the ''worst'' but the majority of them are on par with the AJ fans at being the most disturbed obsessed with those girls, which it's not the same as unpopular because there are a lot of Paige and AJ fans, I'm an ADR so I had to deal with 95% of people here hating on one of my fave wrestlers so I really know thew difference xD


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Alexa Bliss is the hottest Diva in the company today


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena gets way too much hate for shit that isn't even his fault.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ I second thrash.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Third. He's great.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Trojan Whore said:


> Alexa Bliss is the hottest Diva in the company today


yeah, She is hot but I wouldn't call her the hottest, but it comes down to taste I guess.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Trojan Whore said:


> Alexa Bliss is the hottest Diva in the company today


I don't know if she's the hottest (is Layla still on the roster?  ) but I think she's attractive.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Mysterio > Eddie Guerrero


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

I liked TNA


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Trojan Whore said:


> Alexa Bliss is the hottest Diva in the company today


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Bo Wyatt said:


>


yeah, i know what she looks like dude. thanks


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

The New Age Outlaws was one of the worst tag team names ever!!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm looking forward to Roman Reigns' return


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I share Vince's 5th-grade sense of humor and enjoy those segments involving slime, animals or slapstick. (I stop short of the vomit though)


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Reigns > Ambrose in the ring.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

bring back goldberg!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

i wank over chyna porn.


----------



## Millsybeast (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm a big fan of alot of Cena matches.


----------



## Thekweewee (Mar 28, 2012)

Breaking up the Real Americans was a disaster

The Bunny would work as a psychotic heel

Dolph Ziggler is way more boring than Bray Wyatt

I preferred The Shield's heel run to their face run

I find AJ Lee better looking than Lana

I'm starting to like Cesaro's theme music (although they need to avoid generic jobber rock music with wrestlers)


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

I could see the bunny as a psychotic heel. Like early doink. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

1 - ryback wasn't exactly a wrestling machine, but Punk had is part in ruining the HIAC match they had. 

2 - Disclaimer: the following opinion is childish because it' my old young self talking here:

Daniel bryan... i hate him, i hate him, I ***** HATE HIM!!! (the character, obviously  ). I started watching raw with batista and orton and I was crying of joy because both my child heroes where on the main event of the biggest WM ever... and they had to looks weak for that..that..."thing". It was the first time i didn't care about match quality or even storyline, I just wanted to see my favourites ones in the main event, with one of them walking away with the belt. Never more, never again..thanks bryan.

3 - Lesnar is boring..I mean, 16 suplexes, wow...and nothing else!!! he has the looks, he has the aura... but my god how it is disappointing in-ring. I want to see him EXPLODING with power, not doing ground punches! If i wanted a more MMA-style oriented match, I would have paid a **** MMA ppv instead!


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Thrash™;40112657 said:


> Cena gets way too much hate for shit that isn't even his fault.


Cena was boo'd in 2005 when WWE was still TV-14 so I dont know about all that "he would of been good in the Attitude era" stuff


----------



## mr21gf (Apr 12, 2013)

I think RVD is better than ever in the ring...


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Thekweewee said:


> Breaking up the Real Americans was a disaster
> 
> The Bunny would work as a psychotic heel
> 
> ...


*NO! NO! NO! NO! NO! *


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

redapple said:


> i wank over chyna porn.


Fuck it, so do I!


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

Tyler Breeze is the best character in NXT


----------



## Roman****Empire (Aug 29, 2014)

This man will lead the WWF into the next, and perhaps greatest ever boom period


----------



## SinisterHydraCP (Sep 27, 2014)

Roman****Empire said:


> This man will lead the WWF into the next, and perhaps greatest ever boom period


:maury :aryalol :Frankie3 :bryanlol :Jordan :HA


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Tyson Kidd is one of the most talented guys in the WWE right now.



Spoiler: a spoiler



FACT!


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Tyson kidd can be one of the best HF's if he is given a push and used correctly.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

Mic skills are waaaaaay overrated around here and by casuals alike. It's more realistic to compare up and comers to guys like Mark Henry and Christian, not CM Punk and Rocky. That immediately sets an impossible expectation barrier for anyone cutting a promo to break through. Fans have this thinking process that you must be clever and tell witty jokes and throw nasty insults at your opponent to be good on the mic. Guys like Brock and D-Bry get shat on for their "lack of mic skills" but they both get the job done and are effective at getting their points across. That said, I love Brock's MMA-like shoot style promos. It fits his character.

It's 2014 and I'd still boink Steph to shreds, tit gap and all. Sometimes I think she looks sexier than ever. (2003 Steph IS extremely difficult to top though, my god :yum

AJ Lee is a good looking woman but is nowhere near as hot as people make her out to be on here.

Wrestling Forum members use the facepalm emoticon way too damn much around here. You can get your point across and disagree without being a disagreeable asshole.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

90% of RAW broadcasts have been terrible to average at best.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Eat The Witch said:


> Tyler Breeze is the best character in WWE


Fixed


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Brock barely appearing makes the WWE Championship more important. Jobbers like Slater turn up to every show, why should the WWE Champion do so?

NOC undid all of WWEs great work in building Brock up. Having Cena Punk him and a midcarder who was previously getting fed to Reigns every week in Rollins lay him out just made him look stupid, especially since he hasn't shown up and murdered Seth (yet).


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Dean Ambrose with the hotdog stand had me s......ing. I loved it. And when he took a bite out of that hot dog it reminded me of Hot Rod (pun intended). "I'm here to kick butt and eat hot dogs. And I'm all out of relish"


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

I think Luke Harper is absolute garbage in the ring


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

Roman****Empire said:


> This man will lead the WWF into the next, and perhaps greatest ever boom period


Whoever put Roman Reigns in those shorts needs to be slapped. They're too tight and make him look almost fat.

DISCLAIMER: My above statement is not intended to be an unpopular opinion.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

It's a bit disappointing in 6+ man tag matches when everyone executes their finishing move in succession (like they did in this week's 15 man tag match). It makes wrestling look like a joke the way Lucha Libre is meant to be. I love comedy in WWE but not when you're trying to frame it as a legitimate match.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

roman reigns isn't that good in the ring. please relax with the online hype lol


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Danyel Brian is over, not the YES chant.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

The fans won't make Daniel Bryan main event every PPV until the end of time. I'm so sick of reading "Oh ho Bryan is gonna be in the main event because the fans will riot!" It's not even going to be the same situation because he's not getting held down anymore, so stop acting like the fans are making Vince do anything.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

I genuinely feel sorry for Reigns and the hellfire he's amassing.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm not a fan of Daniel Bryan or Seth Rollins. Ambrose is alright through.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Big E's spear to the outside is the most dangerous move on the main roster right now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Daniel Bryan was never held back, smarks just got worked hard by a great storyline and refuse to acknowledge it.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

now that steve "sting" borden buried the hatchet with vince,


i think its time for sting vs. undertaker at Wrestlemania


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Stephanie McMahon would be an awesome presidential candidate. Go to Hell, Hillary Clinton.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

The diva spots at WM30 were impressive (Bellas' double suicide dive, Nattie/Naomi/Aksana tower of doom).


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

If Adam Rose, Bo, the Bunny, Hornswoggle, etc. existed in the Attitude Era, they would be loved by smarks right now.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

jcagnee said:


> I genuinely feel sorry for Reigns and the hellfire he's amassing.


If WWE planned his trajectory for WM 32 instead of 31 then it would probably be perfect for both him and the fans who would have grown to like him. He could kick ass in the midcard and the fans clamour for him to get a world title shot. Bypassing the midcard entirely doesn't end well. Just ask Koslov or Ryback.



jcagnee said:


> If Adam Rose, Bo, the Bunny, Hornswoggle, etc. existed in the Attitude Era, they would be loved by smarks right now.


Wow so true.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

John Laurinitis is everything I aspire to be. Tall, handsome, a successful executive not just at any old company but a company that is "cool" to be associated with. And his grand fanfare brass march music is majestic.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

The Full Sail audience can be douches sometimes


----------



## RockBrock2Wm32 (Oct 2, 2014)

The Rock should main event WrestleMania 32.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Ambrose is massively overrated by the IWC.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

sarnobat said:


> If WWE planned his trajectory for WM 32 instead of 31 then it would probably be perfect for both him and the fans who would have grown to like him. He could kick ass in the midcard and the fans clamour for him to get a world title shot. Bypassing the midcard entirely doesn't end well. Just ask Koslov or Ryback.


Exactly. While some people WANT him to fail, I just hope he grows as a performer. I prefer Seth, but Roman does have potential. I just hope he doesn't get chewed up by the fans thanks to WWE's hyper booking.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

The Corporate Ministry was a great stable with a bitchin' theme song.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

CripplerXFace said:


> Ambrose is massively overrated by the IWC.


:denzel

Came to say the exact same thing.


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

Shawn Michaels is a tad overrated and wasn't as good an in-ring performer as Randy Savage


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

Bret hart is overrated alot.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm a wrestling fan who watch both WWE and TNA and as sad as It may sound, TNA is better than the WWE atm. WWE has become incredibly lazy. They need a wake-up call right now !


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

I like to see Rock vs HHH one more time


----------



## Belgian_brawler (Sep 17, 2011)

The Ascension won't get over with " the universe ".


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

A part timer vs part timer main event at Wrestlemania would be an incredibly stupid decision.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

A bunny wrestling wouldn't have entertained me as a kid


----------



## PG Era Sucks (Mar 8, 2011)

This product will continue to be stale and flounder until they flush the old farts out.

They need to nuke this and have a youth movement. Luckily, WWF had WCW to take guys away so they were forced to build and thrust into the spotlight. Sure, it blew goats in 1995-1996. You're going to have growing pains. But once they're grown.......


----------



## raisingfalcon (Oct 3, 2014)

-cm punk is a cry baby

-Carlito is was the future of the WWE

-Christian deserves more love.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

HHH is not a draw


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Brock Lesnar should have had a match against Jack Swagger before fighting Cena again. That would have been legitimately intriguing. Even Ryback.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

sarnobat said:


> Brock Lesnar should have had a match against Jack Swagger before fighting Cena again. That would have been legitimately intriguing. Even Ryback.


Agreed, Swagger/Lesnar would have been...:banderas 
Not that the IWC would have admitted it. Too bad, though, WWE wasted the opportunity and Swagger's completely done and buried again.

It's not too late for Ryback, though.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Max Moon thrilled me as a 10 year old. I wish the original Max Moon (Konan) had stayed and he would have been amazing to watch.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Bray Wyatt has little to no variety. He's better as a part of the Wyatt Family than as a stand alone star.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

CripplerXFace said:


> Ambrose is massively overrated by the IWC.


And all those Austin comparisons are just :maury

They have nothing really in common. Austin was tough and rugged while Ambrose is just angsty. It's like the current guys can't do anything without some mongs making constant comparisons. Just let the current gen do their thing.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Agreed, Swagger/Lesnar would have been...:banderas
> Not that the IWC would have admitted it. Too bad, though, WWE wasted the opportunity and Swagger's completely done and buried again.
> 
> It's not too late for Ryback, though.


You really exaggerate the IWC's supposed 'hatred' towards Swagger. He's actually relatively popular on 'the Internet'. Just has the select fans that strongly dislike him just like any other semi-relevant wrestler.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock/Taker HIAC is a joke. Taker has a fucking cast on his arm to start the match, gets it ripped off by Brock, and proceeds to hit DDTs, chokeslams, etc on Brock towards the end of the match AFTER the cast is ripped off. Terrible and complete lack of selling.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Superkick said:


> You really exaggerate the IWC's supposed 'hatred' towards Swagger. He's actually relatively popular on 'the Internet'. Just has the select fans that strongly dislike him just like any other semi-relevant wrestler.


Pfft, you ain't never seen tumblr. You couple those insane fangirls who hate on 'cishet white boys' with the smarks on this forum who are either mad because of Barrett/Ziggler or bitter because WWE tried to make him like Angle and you have a recipe for a talent who gets more shit than they ever warranted or deserved.

Not to mention people underrate him like crazy, which is a whole other segment of people beyond his blind haters.


----------



## TheAmazinGAYtheist (Sep 9, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Pfft, you ain't never seen tumblr. You couple those insane fangirls who hate on 'cishet white boys' with the smarks on this forum who are either mad because of Barrett/Ziggler or bitter because WWE tried to make him like Angle and you have a recipe for a talent who gets more shit than they ever warranted or deserved.
> 
> Not to mention people underrate him like crazy, which is a whole other segment of people beyond his blind haters.


Women on Tumblr are the most irrelevant group of people alive today.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Pfft, you ain't never seen tumblr. You couple those insane fangirls who hate on 'cishet white boys' with the smarks on this forum who are either mad because of Barrett/Ziggler or bitter because WWE tried to make him like Angle and you have a recipe for a talent who gets more shit than they ever warranted or deserved.
> 
> Not to mention people underrate him like crazy, which is a whole other segment of people beyond his blind haters.


I generally avoid Tumblr aside from looking for specific images, due to the sheer idiocy that goes on there, but I don't think it's the best indicator of 'Internet fans'. On here, I see lots of love for him. I'd say he's generally well received for a midcarder. 

And I do think some may underrate him, somewhat. He's a solid face midcarder to me. As a heel, I find him useless, but he's really won me over since turning face. That's a good spot for him, since he's a damn good worker and seems to have gotten himself over. That's my take.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'Taker's lack of selling the first 5 or so years of his WWF career was ridiculous, gimmick or not.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TheAmazinGAYtheist said:


> Women on Tumblr are the most irrelevant group of people alive today.


They're a very large fanbase and part of WWE's target market, so yeah they are kinda relevant when it comes to selling the product/talent properly.



Superkick said:


> I generally avoid Tumblr aside from looking for specific images, due to the sheer idiocy that goes on there, but I don't think it's the best indicator of 'Internet fans'. On here, I see lots of love for him. I'd say he's generally well received for a midcarder.
> 
> And I do think some may underrate him, somewhat. He's a solid face midcarder to me. As a heel, I find him useless, but he's really won me over since turning face. That's a good spot for him, since he's a damn good worker and seems to have gotten himself over. That's my take.


It can be pretty dumb, but it's the only site where my 'fangirl tendencies' are acceptable since there's no MOW section on this forum. And the fanbase is very, very big...so it is a decent indication of one segment of internet fans.

I disagree about him being a useless heel or else he would have failed to garner any heat, which is a lie. He does shine as a face though and should have debuted as one. 

He's not even a midcarder at this point - he's jobbing to Kidd on Main Event to further a TD storyline. That's just fucking sad and he deserves more. 

I've seen far more hate than love for him on this forum, and often times it's unjustifiable hate.


----------



## TheAmazinGAYtheist (Sep 9, 2014)

Superkick said:


> I generally avoid Tumblr aside from looking for specific images, due to the sheer idiocy that goes on there, but I don't think it's the best indicator of 'Internet fans'. On here, I see lots of love for him. I'd say he's generally well received for a midcarder.
> 
> And I do think some may underrate him, somewhat. He's a solid face midcarder to me. As a heel, I find him useless, but he's really won me over since turning face. That's a good spot for him, since he's a damn good worker and seems to have gotten himself over. That's my take.


Tumblr is good for virus-free porn, just saying.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

It's not an assertion, it's just how I see it. Maybe not useless heel but I don't see him as a very effective one w/o a good manager. Much better face, regardless. 

As for him jobbing to Kidd, that's not very noteworthy. WWE misuses and squanders talent on a weekly basis. Lots of guys are undeservingly getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> 'Taker's lack of selling the first 5 or so years of his WWF career was ridiculous, gimmick or not.


That one should be unpopular. He sold the move like a million bucks though he just can rise from any beating.

It's not like Hawk or Warrior where he's no selling the move immediately after it happened. That to me is ridiculous.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Erick Rowan should take the U.S. Title off Sheamus. 

^ Is that unpopular? because Erick doesn't seem to get much credit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> That one should be unpopular. He sold the move like a million bucks though he just can rise from any beating.
> 
> It's not like Hawk or Warrior where he's no selling the move immediately after it happened. That to me is ridiculous.


Getting up a couple seconds later and not selling the rest of the match is ridiculous.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Anyone who says Punk's promos only worked when he broke kayfabe is an idiot. Kayfabe or not Punk could still talk circles around most of the entire roster.


----------



## nineties (Sep 29, 2014)

edge should've lost his last match. I'm not saying winning was the wrong choice. it's just that most of the greats took their final bow by losing and I just think it's appropriate in that fashion.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I am not enjoying Dean Ambrose's current character


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Thrash™;40619801 said:


> Anyone who says Punk's promos only worked when he broke kayfabe is an idiot. Kayfabe or not Punk could still talk circles around most of the entire roster.


I agree. Like most of pro wrestling's successful storylines/angles (early nWo, rise of Stone Cold, etc.), Punk's 2011 mic work never broke kayfabe- but cleverly blurred the lines of reality. The only time Punk flat out broke kayfabe was the "Phil Brooks talking to Paul Levesque" remark (which was cool in accordance with the storyline, but kind of unnecessary).


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Getting up a couple seconds later and not selling the rest of the match is ridiculous.


So is the gimmick of being a dead man but we are talking about wrestling right? Personally I'm fine with hulking up or the sit ups as long as they initially sell the impact moves. I only think it looks ridiculous when HHH pedigrees Warrior and Warrior is up before him. Or you have that tag match where Hogan is out cold so his tag partner Savage elbows him to wake him up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> So is the gimmick of being a dead man but we are talking about wrestling right? Personally I'm fine with hulking up or the sit ups as long as they initially sell the impact moves. I only think it looks ridiculous when HHH pedigrees Warrior and Warrior is up before him. Or you have that tag match where Hogan is out cold so his tag partner Savage elbows him to wake him up.


That's fair. To me, just seeing it year after year got alittle bit ridiculous to me. That's all. I think that's what did it for me. The fact that it was like that for YEARS.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Punk_316 said:


> I agree. Like most of pro wrestling's successful storylines/angles (early nWo, rise of Stone Cold, etc.), Punk's 2011 mic work never broke kayfabe- but cleverly blurred the lines of reality. The only time Punk flat out broke kayfabe was the "Phil Brooks talking to Paul Levesque" remark (which was cool in accordance with the storyline, but kind of unnecessary).


Agreed. Tbh, I don't get the massive hate the "Phil Brooks talking to Paul Levesque" line gets on this forum. It was a pretty fucking epic line especially given its context. And the breaking kayfabe claims are laughable. SES and 2013 CM Punk say hello.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

nineties said:


> edge should've lost his last match. I'm not saying winning was the wrong choice. it's just that most of the greats took their final bow by losing and I just think it's appropriate in that fashion.


When his last match took place he wasn't planning on retiring after it. The retirement only came afterwards. And not everyone has to lose in their final match; many greats won their final match and even went out champions.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

This is the best promo ever





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zej1K9B658o

Some people on here say this is cheap heat. It's the opposite IMO. CHeap heat is "your city/team sucks". All he says are truths. He is basically stating facts, apart from a few insults. The crowd reacts great and he shows how to live a healthier life (a better one IMO)


----------



## xkin (Sep 3, 2014)

nineties said:


> edge should've lost his last match. I'm not saying winning was the wrong choice. it's just that most of the greats took their final bow by losing and I just think it's appropriate in that fashion.


Maybe I'm remembering it wrong, but I'm pretty sure he didn't know it was going to be his last match.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

> Maybe I'm remembering it wrong, but I'm pretty sure he didn't know it was going to be his last match.


Correct. He went after the Smackdown taping to the doctor and the doctor told him that he's going to be paralyzed if he wrestles again.


----------



## ILOVEZIGGY66 (Aug 30, 2014)

Randy Orton Vs Big show @ SS 2013 Was Awesome It just needed more time


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Tensai has the nicest tits out of all the DIVAS.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This growing trend of arguing over who had the louder of pops is extremely asinine and just a tool to create an uneeded "mark war" or give some self vindication in one's belief that x wrestler is better than y. If you think about it, it is pretty dumb how far some will go just so they can clarify that Dwayne Johnson may have elicited a response that is slightly louder than Steve Austin when comparing x nights. We can all hear, some better than others, but either a wrestler gets the crowd erupting in energy or not damnit. No one should give a rats ass if the response to Daniel Bryan turning on the Wyatt family is a bigger response than the one Rock received when he returned monday. Both were nice ways to inject energy and generated loud noise. Some people should get over this petty crap though obviously many of us do not.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> This growing trend of arguing over who had the louder of pops is extremely asinine and just a tool to create an uneeded "mark war" or give some self vindication in one's belief that x wrestler is better than y. If you think about it, it is pretty dumb how far some will go just so they can clarify that Dwayne Johnson may have elicited a response that is slightly louder than Steve Austin when comparing x nights. We can all hear, some better than others, but either a wrestler gets the crowd erupting in energy or not damnit. No one should give a rats ass if the response to Daniel Bryan turning on the Wyatt family is a bigger response than the one Rock received when he returned monday. Both were nice ways to inject energy and generated loud noise. Some people should get over this petty crap though obviously many of us do not.


:lmao Agreed X 10000


----------



## nineties (Sep 29, 2014)

> Maybe I'm remembering it wrong, but I'm pretty sure he didn't know it was going to be his last match.


You are right. I am wrong.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Belgian_brawler said:


> The Ascension won't get over with " the universe ".


I second this.


----------



## MCBLCTS (May 27, 2014)

I would of loved it if Santino Marella won at the Elimination Chamber 2012


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

nineties said:


> edge should've lost his last match. I'm not saying winning was the wrong choice. it's just that most of the greats took their final bow by losing and I just think it's appropriate in that fashion.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

stonecoldownyou said:


> That Undertaker, Dean Ambrose and The Rock sucks.
> 
> Stone Cold owns them everyday.


:stfu
Please don't call yourself Austin mark,we don't want people like you.


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

Miz should be pushed. Many hates him and that's why he will make a great heel.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ he IS being pushed.
Btw I don't mind him getting a MC push like right now.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Chris Benoit was overrated. I mean I loved him as a wrestler but was boring in most other departments.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Tyson Kidd is the most entertaining man in WWE right now.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Miz is doing a good job right now, and he is actually entertaining me.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Ryback will be needed as a top monster wrestler in the main event scene. Doesn't matter what people think of his wrestling skills. He's decent and has potential to be the next big monster behind Batista.

Wouldn't be surprised if WWE promotes him back up when they don't have Lesnar or Kane around to keep Roman Reigns busy.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryback will be better off as a monster face like in 2012.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Taker isn't a draw at WrestleMania (see buyrates from WM 13 & 26)


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio wasn't pushed hard enough. They certainly pushed him but they put him in opening match at WM 27 and he was non existent at 28 by the time 29 rolled around it was still small and too late. If you're going to manufacture someone you got to be persistent. I would say he's pretty much their biggest blown talent/ opportunity in the past 5 years.

The Royal Rumble winner should have been in the top title program every single time. There are some non title matches that deserve to Main Event but there should never be a moment when someone wins the Rumble and the match opens the show or is in the middle. It's not MITB. It's suppose to be a ticket to headline WrestleMania.

The transition back to the PG era should of started right after WCW's death. Obviously there has to be slowly done though. If they made the transition with AE talent it would be a lot easier for future generations to blend in. AE was a lot of fun but that doesn't change the problems of the era. It was just pushing the boundaries too hard.


----------



## sbdaft (Jun 9, 2014)

I am a fan of homosexuals.


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Taker isn't a draw at WrestleMania (see buyrates from WM 13 & 26)


I have always said that taker was overrated. I never really understood the appeal..just because he comes out to creepy music, wearing mascara? Or is it his mediocre ring work? Or is it cause he rolls his eyes back and snarls? 


honestly what's big deal....to me him and Kane are basically the same..shit.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

They should put the US title or IC title on Orton or Cena and have them fight for it. If that doesn't make the title more over then they should just (temporarily) retire the belts.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

No they shouldn't. First off, Orton/Cena matches aren't even over when they're for the World Title anymore. Second off, putting the belt on a Main Eventer won't raise its credibility than simply booking the midcard Champs far better than they do. It's a simple task that Vince/HHH/Dunn unsurprisingly have trouble performing.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Dean Ambrose with his current gimmick isn't entertaining


----------



## 96powerstroker (Mar 13, 2013)

Wrestling is in a down era. It and bowling are dying attractions. Oh wait that's not a opinion its the truth


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Seth Rollins is basically a worse version of the Miz's gimmick.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Bryan shouldn't win the title espicially at WM 31.
Ziggler and Cody are midcards for life and they deserve it


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> I am not enjoying Dean Ambrose's current character





NastyYaffa said:


> Dean Ambrose with his current gimmick isn't entertaining


I take you're not a Dean Ambrose fan :lmao


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Dean Ambrose with his current gimmick isn't entertaining


I'm glad that i'm not the only one who thinks this way.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Douche Patrol said:


> I take you're not a Dean Ambrose fan :lmao


lol I forgot I had posted the same thing before. fpalm

Anyways, I like Ambrose, but I find his current gimmick to be just annoying.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

Dean Ambrose is Extremely overrated right now.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Bray wyatt's promos are boring.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't see what's so special about Damien Sandow that people want him to get a serious push. Hes great on the mic but extremely boring in the ring and hes excelling quite nicely in his comedic character as Mizdow (which is over with the crowd I might add).


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

mwk360 said:


> Dean Ambrose is Extremely overrated right now.


I like Ambrose but I agree.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Irrelevant said:


> I don't see what's so special about Damien Sandow that people want him to get a serious push. Hes great on the mic but extremely boring in the ring and hes excelling quite nicely in his comedic character as Mizdow (which is over with the crowd I might add).


He is not great in the ring but his matches with cena and sheamus are really good.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

*I haven't read this thread, but once in a while, I like to come around and predict the "unpopular opinions" that are likely populating this thread for my own amusement. Because the IWC isn't the dreadful hivemind we think it is, but there are opinions that trend more than others--therefore, there are contrary opinions that forms just as much. 
Let's see how many I get right, based on what I can suspect as the "trends" in the IWC right now:

1.) "Actually overrated right now!" [because it seems like they're an IWC Darling right now] - Dean Ambrose, Damien Sandow, Dolph Ziggler, Bray Wyatt, Luke Harper, probably Seth Rollins too.


2.) "Has been underrated for awhile/you'd miss this person if they were gone!" [because it seems like too many fans shout 'BORING' when this person appears on-screen] - Randy Orton, Kane, and of course John Cena.


3.) "Isn't THAT bad/only IWC hipsters hate them!" [because they aren't exactly IWC favorites at the moment] - John Cena, Roman Reigns, The Miz, The Usos, CM Punk (because plenty of people turned on him for "taking his ball and going home").


4.) "Had their push ruined because the IWC sucks!" [because the IWC did't respond well to their face push--so shame on us, right?] - Batista, Ryback, Sheamus.


5.) "Always had a ceiling and was NEVER going to be over/stay over/be a main-eventer no matter what!" [because fans complain about their 'misuse' a lot] - Zack Ryder, Jack Swagger, Kofi Kingston, Fandango, Christian (as a throwback).


So, how did I do--is this a semi-complete, accurate list of what's going on in this thread? :genius*


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

The biggest (silent) pop I give is when John Laurinitis' music starts playing.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

sarnobat said:


> The biggest (silent) pop I give is when John Laurinitis' music starts playing.


I miss me some Peoplez Power.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Irrelevant said:


> I don't see what's so special about Damien Sandow that people want him to get a serious push. Hes great on the mic but extremely boring in the ring and hes excelling quite nicely in his comedic character as Mizdow (which is over with the crowd I might add).


He's adequate enough in the ring. Not everyone needs to be a technical wrestler.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lou_Skunt said:


> Tensai has the nicest tits out of all the DIVAS.


:done


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

skyman101 said:


> He's adequate enough in the ring. Not everyone needs to be a technical wrestler.


Never said he had to be a technical wrestler. 

There are plenty of wrestlers who aren't technically sound but I find them to be entertaining in the ring and there's plenty of technically sound wrestlers who I don't find entertaining in the ring i.e Chavo Guerrero. Sandow just doesn't interest me in the ring personally which has fuck all to do with him not being a technical wrestler. Not a knock on Sandow as I'm a fan of his quality mic work and his current persona as Mizdow but I'm not just not a fan of his in-ring work nor do I think he should get a serious push when he is excelling as a comedic character. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

sarnobat said:


> The biggest (silent) pop I give is when John Laurinitis' music starts playing.


Big Johny is awesome ! I marked out when he returned at Smackdown's 15th anniversary.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Stardust is an unfunny, annoying try-hard.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

I had little issue with Punk dropping the title to the Rock.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> lol I forgot I had posted the same thing before. fpalm
> 
> Anyways, I like Ambrose, but I find his current gimmick to be just annoying.





Superkick said:


> I like Ambrose but I agree.


Ahhh, that dreaded mface main event push lol. Well Dean will probably won't be the only one in that case, 
I expect the same reaction when/if one of the superstars in your sig get a ME push as well. You'll turn on them just like you're doing with Ambrose :cena7


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> Ahhh, that dreaded mface main event push lol. Well Dean will probably won't be the only one in that case,
> I expect the same reaction when/if one of the superstars in your sig get a ME push as well. You'll turn on them just like you're doing with Ambrose :cena7


I generally steer clear of using the term b/c it mostly just means "I don't like this guy as much as others do." when used on here. 

And tbh, I've thought that ever since he debuted on the roster. Don't get me wrong, he's a great talent. A better way to put it is that I don't enjoy him as much as some others do. I like him, but I don't think he's the greatest thing to happen to wrestling in the modern era.

Trust me though, I'm definitely not one of those guys that turns on my favorite wrestler once they get pushed. I've been a loyal Ziggler fan when he was getting both pushed and depushed. Same applies to a a number of talents, like Punk.


----------



## nineties (Sep 29, 2014)

Michael Cole is one of the best commentators ever. I couldn't care less how goofy his character is. He's been a staple commentator in WWE for the last 15 years and he's here to stay.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cole's commentry was GREAT from 03 to 08.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Cena does not bury people. Cena does not halt momentum. Cena does not hog the spotlight. 

The incompetent fuckface known as Vincent Kennedy McMahon likes to put all his eggs into one basket and shoehorn Cena into everything. Cena doesn't stand in the back watching someone popular in the ring getting cheered on a monitor and say "Oh boy I gotta get me some of them cheers!" and then runs out. You can make an argument he's too much of a company man and might not put his foot down enough and say "Hey Vince, maybe I should sit this one out" but can we please stop saying "CENA BURIES PEOPLE CENA WANTS TO BE IN EVERYTHING CENA HATES WHEN SOMEONE ELSE GETS OVER"?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Shenroe said:


> Ahhh, that dreaded mface main event push lol. Well Dean will probably won't be the only one in that case,
> I expect the same reaction when/if one of the superstars in your sig get a ME push as well. You'll turn on them just like you're doing with Ambrose :cena7


I have really never turned on anyone I have liked, and I have not turned on Ambrose either. I am just not enjoying his current character. I know he is VERY talented, tho. I just think he is made to be a heel.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Thrash™;40907258 said:


> Cena doesn't stand in the back watching someone popular in the ring getting cheered on a monitor and say "Oh boy I gotta get me some of them cheers!" and then runs out.


:Jordan

That created a funny visual in my head.

But your point reminded me how people say they hate Kane and how he needs to retire because he interferes in matches as if he's doing that on his own free will. 

:maury


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

Orton vines were very funny, but its already gotten a bit stale


----------



## orangemuffin (Sep 19, 2014)

I hate Daniel Bryans Beard I never want to see him hold a title again

I like Roman Reigns but hate his spear and jumping slap. 

I actually don't mind Cena to much, he's told to do a job and he does it. 

I hate the Uso's

I hate Divas Matches

I hate it that Rene doesn't get her boobs out or at least doesn't have any leaked nudes !!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i miss CM Punk. I hate how people talk about him on this forum when he gave his guts, sweat and blood to entertain us for so many years. 

He walked out on what he viewed as a bad employer, he doesn't like being stopped in the street in his day to day life and that makes him a bitch? I hate this idea that some of you think he owes you more than what he has already given. I would like an explanation as to what you think the man owes you individually or indeed wrestling fans in general, but you never get one it's just the usual selfish crap. 

I miss him, but I'm not bitter about him making his own choices in life and deciding to enjoy his life while he has it. We may have been enjoying him but he was not enjoying himself, I refuse to be all hissy about that.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

The gushing over Justin Roberts leaving is ridiculous. It sucks I guess, and I understand wishing him well, but no one gave two shits about him before and he wasn't anything amazing. Stop acting like you really cared.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

Daniel Bryan was never main event material at any point in his career. He was over but I never saw anything in him. 

Orton and Ambrose are the closest things to "complete packages" in WWE atm. 

Loved the el generico character. Can't stand the Sami Zayn one. He's cringe worthy now and not in a good way like generico. 

Those are just some recent ones.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

Deptford said:


> Loved the el generico character. Can't stand the Sami Zayn one. He's cringe worthy now and not in a good way like generico.


At last, another that shares my feeling on the Sami Zayn character.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Phaedra said:


> i miss CM Punk. I hate how people talk about him on this forum when he gave his guts, sweat and blood to entertain us for so many years.
> 
> He walked out on what he viewed as a bad employer,* he doesn't like being stopped in the street in his day to day life and that makes him a bitch?* I hate this idea that some of you think he owes you more than what he has already given. I would like an explanation as to what you think the man owes you individually or indeed wrestling fans in general, but you never get one it's just the usual selfish crap.
> 
> I miss him, but I'm not bitter about him making his own choices in life and deciding to enjoy his life while he has it. We may have been enjoying him but he was not enjoying himself, I refuse to be all hissy about that.


See this is what I never got about Punk. He clearly wanted to be the top dog, the main go to guy, the face of the company (It was defo more than just a gimmick) but he didn't wanna accept the celebrity lifestyle that comes with it? Dunno what world he was living in. 

Anyway he certainly doesn't owe any one other than Vince anything i agree with you there.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Pudie said:


> The gushing over Justin Roberts leaving is ridiculous. It sucks I guess, and I understand wishing him well, but no one gave two shits about him before and he wasn't anything amazing. Stop acting like you really cared.


Speak for yourself. You can have the opinion that he didn't matter, but some of us got comfortable with and enjoyed certain individuals being a part of the WWE, even if they weren't a main, crucial part of it.

I loved his announcing, certainly better than Eden and imho was better than Lillian Garcia as well, and yeah I really did care and do care.



CGS said:


> See this is what I never got about Punk. He clearly wanted to be the top dog, the main go to guy, the face of the company (It was defo more than just a gimmick) but he didn't wanna accept the celebrity lifestyle that comes with it? Dunno what world he was living in.
> 
> Anyway he certainly doesn't owe any one other than Vince anything i agree with you there.


His own little delusional world where he's somehow this godly, untouchable thing. That's the only logic I can see in it - he wants fans' money, wants the support so he can be a top guy, wanted all this, but then felt he was too good to be affiliated with the people who made him big. Smh.


----------



## Kyle0731 (Sep 16, 2014)

I believe the next huge draw in wrestling isn't currently wrestling on any level right now and won't be around for another 10 or 15 years


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

The bar above which people chant "this is awesome" gets lower by the week. I think it's almost done in a sarcastic way now.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

A Fingerpoke of Doom in today's WWE would be cool.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Deptford said:


> Loved the el generico character. Can't stand the Sami Zayn one. He's cringe worthy now and not in a good way like generico.


People say they see him as future WHC, but with his current goofy schtick, I can't see that happening.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ And hilarious too.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> A Fingerpoke of Doom in today's WWE would be cool.


Special place in hell for you.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Punk should've ME A WM.


----------



## Chemaphex (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't boo any faces nor cheer for heels because I respect the character they're playing and the hard work they put in.

Sports entertainment is a tough business and they put up with a lot of shit; but they do it anyways because it's what they love or what they're good at.


----------



## Tweener ken (Mar 18, 2014)

^ Punk/cena Should've ME A WM....it STILL CAN.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I am somewhat excited for the Ambrose/Wyatt feud.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

I miss Reigns


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd be kind of okay if Daniel Bryan didn't actually return at any point. Honestly can't say I've missed the guy.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ambrose vs. Rollins wasn't a great feud.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Might as well say that Ryback is becoming one of the more overrated dudes on this site.


----------



## mwk360 (Jan 7, 2014)

I'd be happy if Wyatt beats Ambrose clean and makes him join him as an underling for a couple of months


----------



## WWE2014 (Jan 4, 2014)

I want WWE to go under...


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

CM Punk's physique was shit and embarrassing


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

That whole "whoever beats Lesnar gets the streak rub" is the dumbest thing ever


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Mizdow would be over playing anyones stunt double. Its not that Mizdow is better than The Miz its that his antics are more entertaining. Mizdow could stunt double for Rollins and people would comment on how he's better than Seth.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Roman Reings and Ryaback are going to be the worst main eventers of all time.

Ditching the idea of a new Nation of Domination was a right call, it wouldn´t have worked.

Finn Balor has a better chance of winning the WWE WHC at least once than Kevin Steen.


----------



## The Buryer (Sep 22, 2012)

Brandough said:


> That whole "whoever beats Lesnar gets the streak rub" is the dumbest thing ever


Why dumb?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Ryback is garbage in the ring. 

His movement is awkward and the execution of his moves is terrible. He's not believable at all because of how poor his ring work is. 

He's clumsy and moves around the ring like a body builder, he's not athletic like Lesnar, Rusev, or Goldberg. He's just jacked and can't move. He's awful and if ever has to wrestle a 20 min main event ppv match he will be exposed greatly.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

Not sure how unpopular this is but I've never really been a huge fan of Brock Lesnar and find his beast persona dull. I think he's self centered and that being put over the Undertaker when other legends were soundly defeated time and time again was a bad move. Before anyone accuses me of otherwise, I did follow him in UFC. One of my favorite moments was watching him tap to Frank Mir in his debut while my friends looked on in disbelief after toting him as a monster and the future of mixed martial arts. 

If he's going to be a part time Champion he should at least respect important paper views like the Survivor Series. Some of the greatest championship feuds of all time went down at that particular PPV and he can't even be bothered to show up. 

I also find Dean Ambrose's promos cringe worthy. I don't think he's bad in the ring though.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Cena needs to retire.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

septurum said:


> Cena needs to retire.


That's unpopular?


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

HBK 3:16 said:


> That's unpopular?


Depends on who you ask.


----------



## LIMITED (Jan 2, 2014)

Hello all,

I am writing to express one of my 'unpopular opinions' as you may call it.

_Daniel Bryan._

Is anyone else sick of looking at the same thing revolved around the concept of _'underdog'?_Well I, for one, am totally bored of this. Whilst I do understand that the company needs people like Daniel Bryan for the fans to get behind and interact with, I think that it is _*super-stale.*_

Does anybody else agree?

Yours faithfully, 

LIMITED


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Never rated Ryback and still don't rate him.


----------



## strida solidus (Oct 29, 2014)

AJ and Paige are terrible with paige being bland on the mic and AJ being god awful in the ring and she CANNOT FUCKING LAND A SHINNING WIZARD FOR SHIT


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

My unpopular opinion, i never gave one shit about Bo Dallas and now suddenly Ryback is loved by the marks here, also don't give a crap about him, he had his push, nobody cared for him and even more did not care when was in that awful tag team with Curtis Axel.


----------



## KrisRiot (Oct 12, 2014)

I think the WWE is pretty fun to watch right now and I'm happy to pay my 9.99 for it and all the documentaries and stuff on the Network.

Yeah, I know. What a mark.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

WWE would be more entertaining if they scrapped the Diva's division.

Would probably also improve the quality of the WWE section on here.


----------



## ILOVEZIGGY66 (Aug 30, 2014)

I think the dust brothers are one of the top 5 best tag teams of all time


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love John Cena. LOL...

I've never cared about Brock Lesnar and I'd be happy if I never saw him again.

I don't think Paul Heyman is that great on the mic, he's repetitive IMO.

I also never found The Rock that funny, the only time he's entertained me in the last couple of years was that promo with Rusev and Lana a couple of weeks back. Otherwise, nah.

I always loved Kelly Kelly. I thought she improved so much in the ring and was actually pretty good by the end of her run, that senton she hit in the match at Mania 28 was really good.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Roman Reigns is alright, not bad.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

Dean Ambrose talking to a doll was hilarious, one of my favourite segment this year


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

Alicia Fox is really underrated and isn't being used to her fullest potential. I didn't care for her at all into the past, but she has quietly developed in a decent worker. Amazing seller of moves.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

WWE has to be atleast a bit believable


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Nikki Bella is the best thing in the divas division right now


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ikki Bella lol, she might be really good, is she the third sister?

I've never understood why Bryan and Punk are "the best in the world", their matches were good, but I think they are overrated, specially Bryan. I think Cesaro, Harper and Ziggler are better.

I like the tag division during the Attitude Era more than the singles division.

Rusev matches are boring, always the same damn thing and 2 moves.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I wish WWE dies and Vince Mcmahon gets broke one day. Karma.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Dust Brothers are just as stale and repeatitive in the ring as The Uso's right now


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

CM Punk has completely ruined his legacy with the way he has handled things with WWE. I hope they stand firm and he never comes back although i freely admit i would mark at a surprise return.

Today's kids will look back in 10,15 years and talk about Rollins the way we talk about HBK.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I think in ring action wise PG Era is the best ever.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Not sure if it's unpopular, but I liked Austin's heel turn and run in 2001.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I just don't dig the Ascension. Their generic evil, heavy-metal gimmick and constant squash matches don't do anything for me.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

I wanna see a Divas match with blood, just once!


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Other than Seth, Naomi is the most exciting and diverse performer, male or female, on the main roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> CM Punk has completely ruined his legacy with the way he has handled things with WWE. I hope they stand firm and he never comes back although i freely admit i would mark at a surprise return.
> 
> Today's kids will look back in 10,15 years and talk about Rollins the way we talk about HBK.


Yep. Future WWE in-ring GOAT, just like :hbk1 was.


----------



## imWAYova (Jul 1, 2014)

Ambrose isnt all that.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Total Divas will reinvigorate Paige's career. She's already one of the top girls now.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

The attitude era was horrible and I hated nearly every top guy in the company at the time.

I hate Rock promos.

Seth Rollins = Future HBK (though I've just seen it mentioned twice, so I guess it's not too unpopular)

John Cena is not attractive

I've oddly always liked Layla and thought she had potential


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Paul Heyman is annoying. I'd rather Brock go out there by himself and cut his own promos.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

JimCornette said:


> Paul Heyman is annoying. I'd rather Brock go out there by himself and cut his own promos.


You really want to listen to Brock try string sentences together..? Oh boy.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Tavernicus said:


> You really want to listen to Brock try string sentences together..? Oh boy.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Lou_Skunt said:


>


He feels it. He sure as hell feels it.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't mind John Cena


----------



## Rashapu (Nov 16, 2014)

I hate John Cena


----------



## titantron91 (Nov 16, 2014)

Roman Reigns can still develop.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

WBF would have been a success if it had been launched 2 years earlier.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Rashapu said:


> I hate John Cena


That's unpopular lol?


----------



## Blue Eyes W Dragon (Nov 16, 2014)

Brock said:


> That's unpopular lol?


I was about to reply with the same comment. 

My unpopular opinion is that I actually don't mind John Cena at this point.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

If you didn't enjoy Survivor Series (well, main event at least), you are a miserable, senile person who is destined to die lonely and detached from the world. It might not be Survivor Series 1998 but compared to anything else in the PG era it was excellent.

Some people just prefer to complain because somehow it elevates their prestige by dismissing things around them as not good enough. If that actually happens, good for you.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Ambrose vs Wyatt was just average


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cena doesn't suck.

YOU all suck. :lmao

Jump to 3:50


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Renee Young is a weak commentator/interviewer. Her cuteness is the only reason she's over with fellow professionals and fans. If she looked like Nicole Bass, people would shit on her.

Jason Albert should have received a upper mid-card push. Should now be commentating on RAW with William Regal and a play by play guy.

The Usos are an average tag team. Good acrobats, but no psychology and second only to Cena for goofy facial expressions.

NXT is very flawed. Good show on a consistent basis, but is poorly promoted when it should be a major attraction for the WWE Network - it's only such for a portion of the hardcore fanbase. Their characters are changed too much when "promoted" to the main roster, or kept around for too long when they're clearly ready for the main roster, which would make sense if the show was a big selling point for the WWE Network, but when the ratings are struggling, a Sami Zayn, Devitt or KENTA should be on the main show. 

The 'This Is Awesome' chants are cringeworthy 99% of the time. Chanting that for a stare down or ladders being thrown in the ring (to not be used) only serves as proof for how low standards are these days.

Survivor Series 2014 was a poor ppv with it's only saving grace being the entertaining main event (despite all it's booking flaws). 2 hours of pure garbage is unacceptable. Summerslam was the only ppv this year other than Wrestlemania that deserves a thumbs up.


----------



## SeptemberAllen (Nov 25, 2014)

KingJames23 said:


> Renee Young is a weak commentator/interviewer. Her cuteness is the only reason she's over with fellow professionals and fans. If she looked like Nicole Bass, people would shit on her.
> 
> Jason Albert should have received a upper mid-card push. Should now be commentating on RAW with William Regal and a play by play guy.
> 
> ...


Character change is WWE Creative's problem, not NXT. 

As for my unpopular opinions:

1. Sheamus is amazing.
2. Intergender wrestling should be allowed back.
3. The Diva's division matters.
4. Ryback sucks on mic.


----------



## elbowdrop3000 (Nov 25, 2014)

People deep down inside are so sick of wwe they are trying to slowly destroy it bY cheering for Bryan and ziggler and booing cena. It's like they want to eliminate the possibility of new viewers to smother out wwes ratings


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Luke Harper isn't all that.


----------



## Lordhhhx (Apr 5, 2012)

Fandango should be miz and mizdows choreographer


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

Wwe should sign elpresador. He''d be a great manager/commentator


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

All main roster Ambrose vs. Rollins matches sucked except for the RAW Street Fight, which was okay.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Ryback has the potiential to be the next big star.*


----------



## NeonChrome (Aug 7, 2014)

Never liked Damien Sandow and I skip his stuff whenever I can. I find Mizdow to be just a inch better than El Torito or Hornswoggle. 

Rusev is dumb, with a face like that I can't take him seriously. People bitch about Ambrose's or Cena's faces/expressions - Rusev is way worse than them. Plus, his attire is awful, he might as well be wrestling with a painted diaper. 

Ryback is as entertaining (or funny) as watching a surgeon perform colostomy.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> All main roster Ambrose vs. Rollins matches sucked except for the RAW Street Fight, which was okay.


Overbooked


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

CM Punk's heel run as wwe champion was one of the worst ever. And pre pipe bomb CM Punk >>>>>>> post pipe bomb


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Shenroe said:


> Overbooked


Definitely agree about that.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Jeff Hardy isn't that bad on the mic.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Daniel Bryan is bigger ass kisser than Cena. (talking about kissing crowd ass).


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

xDD said:


> Daniel Bryan is bigger ass kisser than Cena. (talking about kissing crowd ass).


Every babyface gimmick "kisses crowds ass". Even your lord & savior (since mid 2011) CM Punk did, when he was a face. :draper2


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Damien Sandow - good comedian, average everything else.


----------



## Doloph (Apr 3, 2007)

Triple h has always put others over and barely wins in ppv's especially when he is heel and always ends up losing even when the odds are in his favor which makes the face looks stronger every time, and was doing so since way back when he feuded with the rock. Only time he buries someone was during his brief face run where he won some matches? therefore getting labeled the douche bag who buries talent. (even though he lost a match against Curtis Axel after his match with taker)


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Torrie wilson is the hottest diva ever.*


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I prefer suit wearing HHH to wrestler HHH. Him as a wrestler sucked the momentum and excitement out of everything he touched. Playing a dick with power comes very..._natural _to him.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Not too high on kevin steen. Guy does nothing for me...


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

Triple H is actually the best professional wrestler in the past 20 years


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I can't take Ryback seriously, he's more like a special needs character rather than an intimidating one.


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

For everyone who said "the WWE can't turn Cena heel, they can't replace his merchandise sales."...that's horseshit. Punk as a face was outselling Cena, Jeff Hardy back in 2008/2009 was more over than him and could have been developed into an even bigger draw, Bryan right now would stomp him in merchandise sales if they actually put more thought into what his merchandise looked like)...the WWE is just too scared to give the ball to anyone else, even though there have been multiple people who would do better given his opportunities and he hasn't been the most over face on the roster in any year since 2007 (Hardy was more over in 2008-2009, Orton was more over in 2010, Punk was more over in 2011, Face Punk and then Ryback were getting bigger reactions in 2012, Bryan has been getting bigger reactions since then...)

The WWE as a company is suffering because they play it too safe and don't take risks.

The whole concept of having "one main guy" is stupid. Because look at what happens after that "one main guy" leaves. The WWE scrambles and makes bad booking decisions to get replacements, or there's a down period.

Other opinions:

1) Orton could have become "face of the company" twice, but the WWE blew it and screwed him up both times.
2) Cena could have done a successful heel turn against Jeff Hardy in 2008-2009, the Undertaker at any time since 2007, Punk in 2011-2012, The Rock at WM 28, or Bryan at any point since 2013.
3) Punk should have been The Authority's handpicked champion at Bryan's expense, with Orton as the brooding second-in-command to eventually turn/get kicked out of the group. Would have made for a much better storyline.
4) Undertaker shouldn't have faced Triple H two more times or Michaels twice. It should have been Jericho at WM 26, Barrett at WM 27, Bryan at WM 28, Punk at WM 29, and then Wyatt this year (with Wyatt ending the streak.) Brock could have feuded with and beaten Taker at SummerSlam 2013.
5) Michaels' retirement match should have been against CM Punk at WM 26 instead of the respective Undertaker/Rey Mysterio feuds they were engaged in instead.
6) Rock vs Brock II should have main-evented WM 29; Rock-Cena II could have and should have taken place at a later date, if not at all. 
7) Heel Corporate Punk vs. Face Bryan should have main-evented Wrestlemania XXX.
8) Cena never should have gone over Brock in his return.
9) Triple H should have never gone over Brock, let alone wrestled him three times.
10) Brock should have faced different opponents in each of his matches since coming back, and never have faced The Big Show or lost to Triple H or Cena. Waste of a star attraction.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Batista was the worst part of guardians of the galaxy. He can't act


----------



## ID-10-T error (Nov 23, 2014)

Trolls are the best thing about this forum.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

I hope CM Punk gets his ass kicked in MMA


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Seth Rollins heel-antics aren't remotely entertaining :draper2

Luke Harper is one of the most boring IC champions I've ever seen


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

Sting should never have step foot on wwe, only wcw.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Ambrose sucks. Reigns sucks. Rollins sucks.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Hideo Itami hasn't done a single entertaining thing so far.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

The Miz is one of the better overall performers of this era.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

This "millennials" crap that Vince speaks of is just an excuse to avoid admitting WWE has grown to the point that bureaucracy gets in the way of making stars. 

I myself am past my youth but I recognize that anyone who criticizes young people today is guilty of rosy retrospection. People were not "better" back in my day. We'd have done the same things people today would have done if we had the means.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> *Torrie wilson is the hottest diva ever.*


NOt unpopular...:fact


----------



## Wazool123 (Dec 10, 2014)

There is no god. So sad.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Orton vs Reigns was a classic


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Daniel Bryan is not bad on the mic. He is actually good.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The putrid quality post mania deserves little bit of a pass or at least an asterisk with all these absences when talent gets real hot. Personally, I hadn't enjoyed Orton more since about 05 than I had in the weeks prior to his leaving. Bryan is obvious. Ambrose has cooled off considerably in "must see" value since his brief movie leave, Reigns while I'm no fan has been lost for months that drains a little intrigue and that is WWE's pet project alongside Rollins. BNB added a nice element to the show and found his niche/added energy and we lost him for what half the year? Of course, Bryan's absence has really sucked out alot of energy and anticipation from both live audiences and judging by numbers and opinions viewership. Punk walked out. Even some solid ring hands like Rio and Sheamus missed time. 

Has creative been good? Hell no. Are there things that creative could've done better to better this product (cough capitalize on Cesaro post Mania, balance the Wyatt/Cena feud and not give us this horridly booked Lesnar run? Yup), but I think alot of people throw everyone under the bus for this pretty damn bad product right now. Let's keep in mind how many people are gone.


----------



## HollywoodCleveland (Dec 7, 2014)

BoJackson said:


> The Miz is one of the better overall performers of this era.


I agree my fellow Mizfit.


----------



## Rasfene (May 3, 2013)

Dolph ziggler sucks. He's too slow in recovery and lacks ambition to be the top guy.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I, honestly, not a big favor over the internet midget darlings like Daniel Bryan, CM Punk, etc... They are pretty annoying. I'm getting sick and tired that the IWC only see those guys are THE main event.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I like Sheamus.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

cena is not a bad wrestler he's actually quite good he just needs a new direction as soon as possible 

Paige is overhyped as hell and is nowhere as good as everyone thinks she is


----------



## Changes (Dec 3, 2014)

Just discovered this thread... and I'm kinda addicted reading all of these posts xD

Here are mine:

- Steve Austin's recent appearances in events and interviews gives me an impression that he's a sell-out. I understand he's still a big draw and he's really good at his job, but in my eyes, he's not "Stone Cold" anymore. He's not even a shell of his former self, unlike Rock and Hogan. He's like your granduncle dictating how the younger generation should live.

- Kevin Owens should be Heyman's next client after Lesnar. Would love to see him feuding with Lesnar in the distant future. 

- The wrestling industry is one of the most immature industries I've observed. Ofc this is just an observation, since I have barely started working in real life,  but it's so apparent just by checking social media. While video industry have partnerships, associations, conglomerates, and unions, wrestling companies still have a lot of barriers between themselves, fans, wrestlers, and the general public. For a long time I didn't care about the industry in general until I started checking other wrestling sites. The state of the industry just depresses me. 

- Triple H is manipulating smarks to side with him by NXT. 

- I don't know why wrestling fans can't get over with Punk. His recent interviews may be intriguing, but it's not a sign of revolution, people. Just LOL.

- Judging Reigns' previous performances, Reigns vs. Lesnar would SUCK (just imagining the horrendous chemistry) but he can still redeem himself in the Road to Wrestlemania. I prefer Reigns taking on Cena or Rock on a non-title match. 

- Out of all the wrestling sites, WF may be the least bias when it comes to TNA topics. Sure, there is still a lot of hate, but that comes with constructive criticism.

- Speaking of TNA, Kurt Angle's run there is very underrated. In fact, I think he's TNA career is on-par with his WWE career. Samoa Joe, Christian Cage, Sting, Main Event Mafia, A.J. Styles, Bobby Roode, turning Jeff Jarrett into gold, and now the general manager. Those are some awesome things you can't ignore. 

- Sometimes, smarks just annoy me and I would prefer hanging out with casuals. They still have a lot of ignorant shit, but at least they don't rub it with their egos.

- John Cena may have the best work ethic in wrestling history. Although he has some rumored backstage issues, he is an incredible selfless spokesperson and an insane workhorse.

- Rey Mysterio's world title run in 2006 was entertaining although it's clear he wasn't ready yet. Imo, he should've had his world title run as late as 2009 when he started to excel in taking down big guys in legit fashion.

- WWE should make Cena vs. Bieber in the near future. Bieber can win but he needs to receive an Attitude Adjustment fittingly. On Bieber's side, he needs to take all the hate less seriously into a wrestling angle, and eventually, he'll win back the public and his old fans.

- 2015 will be a defining year in the wrestling industry. You got TNA relaunching, Punk possibly connecting pro wrestling and MMA, NXT prospering, ROH continuing its momentum, NJPW debuting in American Television, and Lucha Underground breaking ground. I'm fucking excited!


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

HollywoodCleveland said:


> I agree my fellow Mizfit.


Add another agreement to that. Genuinely always really enjoyed the guy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Paige is a typical Diva that brings nothing unique or special to the table.

Cena is talented.

The future of WWE is boring, all these guys under 6 foot that look like regular jabronis, meh. Its nice and all to see good matches but no one in NXT and none of the IWC darlings look like stars. If all I cared about was the wrestling stuff in the ring I'd just watch MMA, where the workrate is legit.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

A Maryse Evamas said:


> The future of WWE is boring, all these guys under 6 foot that look like regular jabronis, meh. Its nice and all to see good matches but no one in NXT and none of the IWC darlings look like stars. If all I cared about was the wrestling stuff in the ring I'd just watch MMA, where the workrate is legit.


THANK YOU! In any other era guys like Sami Zayn , Tyler Breeze , Hideo Itami , Adrian Neville , Daniel Bryan , Cody Rhodes were going to be just jobbers who get squashed every single week. In the AE Stone Cold or The Rock or even Jericho would've been making fun of them and Val Venis would've been raping them

I like Kevin Owens though


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jarsy1 said:


> THANK YOU! In any other era guys like Sami Zayn , Tyler Breeze , Hideo Itami , Adrian Neville , Daniel Bryan , Cody Rhodes were going to be just jobbers who get squashed every single week. In the AE Stone Cold or The Rock or even Jericho would've been making fun of them and Val Venis would've been raping them
> 
> I like Kevin Owens though


You were a fan of Bryan during the WM season, tho :draper2

Anyways my latest unpopular opinion:

ArRival > R Evolution. Both were AMAZING shows tho.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cena vs Rollins is the best tables match ever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE are going to push guys with "the look" who aren't anywhere near ready for said push to their own detriment. The wrestler is going to fall flat on his face and the WWE is going to be out of another star because they were too overzealous in pushing a guy they have a boner for. Oh, and whoever they don't push like that will just be destroyed by Cena, so he can look "strong" going into his next shitty match. Same cycle over and over again.

And WWE will continue to wonder why their Network is low on subs. Now, that's a real thinker..


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE are going to push guys with "the look" who aren't anywhere near ready for said push to their own detriment. The wrestler is going to fall flat on his face and the WWE is going to be out of another star because they were too overzealous in pushing a guy they have a boner for. Oh, and whoever they don't push like that will just be destroyed by Cena, so he can look "strong" going into his next shitty match. Same cycle over and over again.


That's an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> That's an unpopular opinion?


I've seen some on the other end of the spectrum, believe it or not. :shrug Everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I've seen some on the other end of the spectrum, believe it or not. :shrug Everyone is entitled to their opinion.


Oh yes there are definitely plenty on that end of the spectrum, but at least on this forum I was under the impression that opinions like yours (which I completely agree with) were within the majority.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

TLC had 3 MOTYC. Its one of the best ppvs of the year


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

Dean Ambrose's antics are a bit embarrassing than cool, like most people seem to find every thing he does funny. 
He's entertaining and wrestles good but his expressions are a little goofy not lunatic.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

dp


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Dean and Bray are both in ok positions and will be fine. People complain about the booking of this feud way too much.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Bray Wyatt is the best thing going today

I don't want Lawler to leave the Raw announce desk


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Jack Swagger deserved to go over Rusev at TLC.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

The Undertaker is the only mastodon that is not boring to see.

The European Championship is ugly.

Despite having better eye for hiring talent, Triple H seems to be a very unprofessional person compared to Vince.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

The popularity of Seth (whom I'm a fan of) is going to continue to wane until he finally breaks out that goddamn Phoenix Splash. I wait for it every PPV


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

People are going to turn on Bailey's gimmick once she comes to the main roster.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

jcagnee said:


> People are going to turn on Bailey's gimmick once she comes to the main roster.


I agree, her gimmick is just too childish even for WWE's kiddy audience and she is going to flop hard with older viewers.


----------



## Craighawley215 (Jun 4, 2014)

Goldust, Kane, Big Show, Christian, and Rikishi are all deserving Hall of Fame candidates, and far better talents than half of the younger roster.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rusev's matches are boring


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

jcagnee said:


> People are going to turn on Bailey's gimmick once she comes to the main roster.


I think the fact she looks like an average female is going to make people turn on her before her gimmick does.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

HBK 3:16 said:


> I agree, her gimmick is just too childish even for WWE's kiddy audience and she is going to flop hard with older viewers.


So its going to be like Emma where the gimmick is over in front of the NXT audience but when you keep doing it outside the NXT environment the general WWE fan doesn't care.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Torrie Wilson was never really that attractive.

JBL is the best commentator on Raw and Smackdown.

Undertaker is very overrated at times.

Sasha Banks > Charlotte

Most people only talk shit about AJ because of their hate for Punk and it really has nothing to do with AJ :bored


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

666_The_Game_666 said:


> So its going to be like Emma where the gimmick is over in front of the NXT audience but when you keep doing it outside the NXT environment the general WWE fan doesn't care.


Part of it was that the WWE never explained her gimmick/character to the main audience through any segments or vignettes. She was just tossed out there. Bayley's gimmick could easily work on a larger scale, they'd just need to build up her debut properly. If you can get "silly" or more "kiddy" gimmicks over in NXT, it should be even easier to get them over to an audience that is far more casual than NXT. NXT is as far as you can get from a casual crowd.

And that kind of feeds into an opinion that is at least divisive in these forums... the crowd wants women that can wrestle first and if they look "good" then all the better. This is no longer the late 90s were tits and ass were all that mattered. Also, good luck on finding an objective standard where everyone agrees on "gorgeous!".


----------



## JJForReal (Sep 10, 2014)

The new WF format is gay af.
EDIT: NVM I found the old one.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I, actually, want Roman Reigns to succeed in becoming the face of the company and dethrones Cena. Bite me!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

simonitro said:


> I, actually, want Roman Reigns to succeed in becoming the face of the company and dethrones Cena. Bite me!


You know, I could be very wrong, but I don't think that is that unpopular of an opinion. I think we all see the writing on the wall and know the system/see the current booking pattern to know that with that million dollar face and the old man at the helm, Reigns will inevitably be the man. I think most of us WANT the man to succeed. I think the problem for many of us lies in that a slow burn approach with a talent as clearly raw and undeveloped needs to be taken (I stress needs), but Vince is strapping a rocket to Reigns that is the most unwarranted since Luger and already is forcing him into situations he isn't ready to be in yet and as slowly but surely is being shown by the audience, that is very dangerous and undesirable that could turn to apathy. I think we all want Reigns to develop and have the skills both in the ring, on the stick and just that star auora to back the marketability, but WWE is hotshoting Reigns at a exponentially greater curve than his skills are growing. It simply isn't Reigns time yet, and it doesn't help that there is a lack of fundamentally sound WWE veterans on the active roster to help Reigns improve within the WWE style in-ring.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

WrestlingOracle said:


> You know, I could be very wrong, but I don't think that is that unpopular of an opinion. I think we all see the writing on the wall and know the system/see the current booking pattern to know that with that million dollar face and the old man at the helm, Reigns will inevitably be the man. I think most of us WANT the man to succeed. I think the problem for many of us lies in that a slow burn approach with a talent as clearly raw and undeveloped needs to be taken (I stress needs), but Vince is strapping a rocket to Reigns that is the most unwarranted since Luger and already is forcing him into situations he isn't ready to be in yet and as slowly but surely is being shown by the audience, that is very dangerous and undesirable that could turn to apathy. I think we all want Reigns to develop and have the skills both in the ring, on the stick and just that star auora to back the marketability, but WWE is hotshoting Reigns at a exponentially greater curve than his skills are growing. It simply isn't Reigns time yet, and it doesn't help that there is a lack of fundamentally sound WWE veterans on the active roster to help Reigns improve within the WWE style in-ring.


And also, the problem lies within a lot of IWC (Not generalizing).

A lot of them been complaining and bitching about Cena being on top for such a long time and here's a chance... A FUCKING CHANCE... someone else is finally taking his spot and Roman Reigns looks kind of bad-ass, on top of that. And what do you know... the IWC still fucking bitches.

If any of their scrawny dwarved up jumping beans favorites in the main events, they wouldn't sleep the night. I mean, Daniel Bryan won it in a big way at Wrestlemania XXX (and I still bet most of you, still bitches about it.). I mean, just pick up on your fucking minds.

Do you guys want someone different than fucking Cena in the main event or not? Hey, it's a change... A CHANGE... something you guys wanted in a LONG LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG TIME... so fucking take it as it is. You damn hypocrites!


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

simonitro said:


> Do you guys want someone different than fucking Cena in the main event or not? Hey, it's a change... A CHANGE... something you guys wanted in a LONG LOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG TIME... so fucking take it as it is. You damn hypocrites!


I want something different than Cena, but until WWE proves that they're not just going to book Reigns in the exact same over-the-top Superman way they've booked Cena, I'm going to remain sceptical.

Just having a different guy isn't that big a change if the guy still pulls the exact same shit the old guy did.


----------



## King Gimp2 (Dec 16, 2014)

JJForReal said:


> The new WF format is gay af.
> EDIT: NVM I found the old one.


It sucks. I found the old one, but there are a few differences.

Is yours EXACTLY the same as the old one?


----------



## King Gimp2 (Dec 16, 2014)

Bailey is going to flop HARD in the main roster.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

JJForReal said:


> The new WF format is gay af.
> EDIT: NVM I found the old one.


How do yoi go back to the previous format ? This one sucks ! :jay


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

I actually sometimes wish Lesnar never came back.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

hideo itami > finn balor


----------



## Regnes (Feb 23, 2010)

goldigga said:


> I actually sometimes wish Lesnar never came back.


While not the most popular opinion, I wouldn't consider it unpopular, a lot of people, myself included, hate the prominence of part timers in the big four PPVs.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i think Paige is overrated and Charlotte is better


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone who says Trish Stratus was the was a pioneer in women's wrestling needs to take some history lessons. Yes she was the first with longevity, but she wasn't the pioneer of anything in women's wrestling. Between Medusa, Sunny, Sable, Marlena and Chyna (not to mention Jaqueline, Tori etc), sexual attractiveness and in-ring athletic ability were covered.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kane and Big Show don't get the respect they deserve from the IWC and are much needed full time veterans who are decent on the mic and still in good shape for their age.


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> hideo itami > finn balor


******!


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Dean Ambrose kind of sucks.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

sarnobat said:


> Anyone who says Trish Stratus was the was a pioneer in women's wrestling needs to take some history lessons. Yes she was the first with longevity, but she wasn't the pioneer of anything in women's wrestling. Between Medusa, Sunny, Sable, Marlena and Chyna (not to mention Jaqueline, Tori etc), sexual attractiveness and in-ring athletic ability were covered.


There are people that actually believe Trish pioneered women's wrestling?


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

#Mark said:


> Dean Ambrose kind of sucks.


He was great for a while, but the WWE ruined him. He has been made too goofy and lost his hard edge.



Anyway. Ryback has more charisma than Reigns. But he still sucks.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

sarnobat said:


> Anyone who says Trish Stratus was the was a pioneer in women's wrestling needs to take some history lessons. Yes she was the first with longevity, but she wasn't the pioneer of anything in women's wrestling. Between Medusa, Sunny, Sable, Marlena and Chyna (not to mention Jaqueline, Tori etc), sexual attractiveness and in-ring athletic ability were covered.


A pov people tend to express about Trish is usually along the lines of her combining several attributes to be a more complete performer than her predecessors largely were. Not that she was the first who was capable at any particular aspect.

Anyway on the thread topic, I think Alicia Fox should be given a genuinely supported Divas title reign.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't find Paul Heyman entertaining in the slightest.

I don't like Bray Wyatt's promo work at all, and find him dull to listen to. I tune out entirely when he talks.

I don't think Paige is that great, and I don't get why people rave over her. She's a good wrestler, but I'm not a fan.

JBL is a worse announcer then both Cole and Lawler put together...


----------



## Emma Valentine (Dec 16, 2014)

I actually like Roman Reigns, but his popularity won't last due to it being a forced push; whereas someone like Daniel Bryan's push was hugely due to the massive support/demand from the fans.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

I like the New Day.


----------



## Poyser (May 6, 2014)

The Miz is the best heel on the active roster today. Can't remember the last time a wrestler honestly reveled in being hated.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Erick Rowan is extremely underrated but also extremely misused.


----------



## BoiBoiDabik (Apr 13, 2014)

Paige is so freaking ugly, I cannot believe how popular she is, especially her looks. When I see people "drooling" in the women section when pics of her are posted, I get disgusted. I also hate her voice, everything about her is just hateful.

Lanas face is ugly and her acting is cringeworthy. Especially her promo with Chris Jericho.

Nikki Bella is a gold digger, but I guess that's not really unpopular.

I like Brock Lesnar.

I hate this forced Roman Reigns push. Since that isn't popular, I'll add this: I don't think he has improved a bit promowise. 

I hope CM Punk will get his ass kicked in the UFC. I hate the fact that he calls himself "cute" when he looks like a drunk hobo. I remember when he used to say "This ain't ballet" in some of his promos and now he complaints how beat up he was. He isn't the only beat up guy.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Wrestling Jesus > Bruce Blitz


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

-Steve Austin has better mvoies than Cena but Cena is a better film actor than Stone Cold

-Cena was great in legendary


MRJAMESJEPSAN


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

AJ isn't being held captive by CM Punk and being forced to quit wrestling. I don't know why the fuck so many people think that.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

THRASHING THROUGH THE SNOW said:


> AJ isn't being held captive by CM Punk and being forced to quit wrestling. I don't know why the fuck so many people think that.


Because CM Punk is Satan or something I guess, I don't know; some people are stupid.


----------



## .opt. (Sep 24, 2011)

Edge never should've been a main-eventer


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I think Seth Rollins is a great in ring worker, but he is not on the same level as Daniel Bryan, Sami Zayn & Cesaro.


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

I like Reigns unfortunately I think he isn't getting a fair shake from the fans purely because they want to spite the WWE by booing him. Is he as good as WWE tries to make him out to be? No but for what he has he isn't bad


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

There are way too many indy high flyers in the WWE... it's becoming boring.

I hope for the success of both Erick Rowan and Luke Harper in their WWE career.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

LunchCombo said:


> I like Reigns unfortunately I think he isn't getting a fair shake from the fans purely because they want to spite the WWE by booing him. Is he as good as WWE tries to make him out to be? No but for what he has he isn't bad


I'm started to become Roman Reigns fans but so many of the internet people are so butthurt to see him succeed. He's actually pretty good. He looks badass, as well.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

I enjoy brawling a lot more than the technical stuff.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 3, 2014)

I don't really like watching Dolph Ziggler's matches that much. Not a fan of the constant over-exaggerated selling. His matches always have good moments, but the sections when he's taking a beating aren't fun to watch.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Dan2501 said:


> I don't really like watching Dolph Ziggler's matches that much. Not a fan of the constant over-exaggerated selling. His matches always have good moments, but the sections when he's taking a beating aren't fun to watch.


I think the years of him doing this, him paying his dues in this way has really hurt him.

Last night he said Harper was one of his toughest opponents, and yet he won that match. The viewer in me just said, "Really? What about the 20,000 matches you have lost over the last 5 years? They weren't tough?"


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Summer Rae may not be the most perfect looking Diva, but she is sexy.

Roman Reigns should be alright in the longterm picture. He does look like a star and has some easy to connect with explosive looking moves. The problem would be a main event push in early '15 being too early in the process. Let him work his rougher edges out by more gradually going up the card in '15. Put him with better workers and open up his moveset too.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

I Think male circumcision is mutilation and should be banned


----------



## KAG_98 (Dec 21, 2014)

I liked Raw in 2009 and I loved to hate the Miz and heel Michael cole. I found them entertaining.


----------



## DanielWyatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Garett Bischoff is the future of pro wrestling.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

2014 is the worst year in WWE history, even with Daniel Bryan's mania XXX and Dolph/Sting SurvivorSeries


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> 2014 is the worst year in WWE history, even with Daniel Bryan's mania XXX and Dolph/Sting SurvivorSeries


I thought that was the general agreed consensus?


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

Brawling is the best wrestling style
Character work > in ring ability


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

i though the last 3 ppvs were all great


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> 2014 is the worst year in WWE history, even with Daniel Bryan's mania XXX and Dolph/Sting SurvivorSeries


I feel bad about that because things were so looking up around Mania. But surprise surprise, Creative is inconsistent and totes lame


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Paige's hardcore fans ruin my experience with her. Like ANYTHING she does, even the most mundane pic, tweet, or saying, is looked at as a godsend & fills pages upon pages of forum threads that aren't only about her. I still love the girl but holy crap it's spammed to hell & drives me nuts. I shouldn't let the internet get to me though lol


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> 2014 is the worst year in WWE history, even with Daniel Bryan's mania XXX and Dolph/Sting SurvivorSeries


not an unpopular opinion.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

i don't think NXT as a whole is that great, most of the characters there are reflections of vince's archaic vision of cartoony 1993. some of the performers are great, sometimes the matches deliver but i dont think its "must see" like almost everyone makes it out to be. NJPW is more up my alley as a main roster WWE alternative.


----------



## Kane4Retirement (Dec 23, 2014)

Wrestlers should stop being whiners and take some chair shots to the head.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't think 2014 is the worst year in WWE history.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd rather watch mediocre matches with great build and story than great matches with mediocre storylines.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

NeyNey said:


> I don't think 2014 is the worst year in WWE history.


Same here. It wasn't the best year ever, but I don't think it was the worst either. Wrestlemania was great, The Shield's five months of 2014 were awesome (the matches with the Wyatts & Evolution, their face turn, the eventual betrayal), Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins was a great feud, the main event of Survivor Series was fantastic with Sting debuting & Dolph Ziggler being the man and of course there's NXT if that counts as part of WWE (it should...).

For me, a year with awesome Shield matches automatically disqualifies it from being the worst year ever :lol


----------



## Kane4Retirement (Dec 23, 2014)

NeyNey said:


> I don't think 2014 is the worst year in WWE history.


Well there has been so many shitty years since 2006 they all kind of blurr together. I agree though; there has been worse. Problem with this year is it's been like an off season.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This may be the result of a Christmas miracle. I actually repped the former Reigns Train and he repped me substantially in return. My unpopular opinion is that maybe the Reigns and Bryan marks can actually achieve some sort of armistice....NAH, THAT'S FUCKING CRAZY.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> I don't think 2014 is the worst year in WWE history.


Agreed. 2009 & 2007 were WAY worse.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

^ I agree that 2007 was WAY worse then 2014. 2007 was plagued by injuries and the Chris Benoit thing, and they had loads of mediocre PPVs that year.

I also wasn't really a fan of 2010, cos I never really liked the Nexus storyline, the Anonymous GM or the Straight Edge Society storyline, what a waste of Punk's talents.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Shawn Michaels isn't Bret Hart's greatest rival. Steve Austin is. :austin


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_ (Feb 20, 2013)

Kane and Big Show can still go another 3-4 years without being a liability.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

As long as they don't go all crazy with it, I like the idea for Adrian Neville's new gimmick.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Shawn Michaels isn't Bret Hart's greatest rival. Steve Austin is. :austin


I agree with this


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

They should unify the US and IC titles

Rusev and pretty much everything he does is boring

The Miz was a fabulous WWE champion and deserves another run

Cesaro just doesn't have what it takes to be a main eventer

I'm glad CM Punk is gone

I like the Gimmick PPVs

Creative has screwed up Bray Wyatt 

Y2J and Bray Wyatt feud was boring

The Invasion storyline could of been so much better

Stone Cold Steve Austin greatest Super Star of all time


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryback will be the next big thing. Not Roman Reigns, not Seth Rollins, not Rusev. Ryback has the mic skills (I knew that before this week's Raw) but he had his breakout moment.

After WM 31 they will strap the jetpack to Ryback. Just watch.


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

ruthless Aggression was the best time to be a fan


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I share Vince McMahon's bathroom sense of humor.


----------



## RKOAJ (Sep 4, 2013)

2014 wasn't that bad the way people made it out to be.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Bo Dallas has a bright future ahead of him in WWE.


----------



## Gay Daniel Bryan (Nov 9, 2014)

Campione said:


> Bo Dallas has a bright future ahead of him in WWE.


:bo

Billy Gunn was more entertaining than Dolph Ziggler :creepytrips


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

sarnobat said:


> I share Vince McMahon's bathroom sense of humor.


I love Vinnie Mac's sense of humour.
I thought katie vick angle was hilarious.



RKOAJ said:


> 2014 wasn't that bad the way people made it out to be.


Why are people shitting on 2014?

Tanahashi vs Okada wasn't a 5 star match for me.
Okada crying at the end was tragic though.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Ruthless Aggression Era had more "attitude", sexual and violent and edgy content than the AE. It also had the best balance of "attitude" and work rate. 

And I agree. Tanahashi/Okada matches were hella overrated.


----------



## Bruce L (Dec 7, 2010)

Workrate is the only thing that matters to me, because actual matches are the only part of shows I actually watch.

The best English-language wrestling commentary of all time < foreign-language wrestling commentary < no commentary at all


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Dunno if this is unpopular, but Erick Rowan aka BIG RED...BIG...B-BIG...BIG RED...BIG RED :cole is an eternal vortex of sucking, like some kind of black hole of charisma and talent. Every time he's on my screen, I instantly pass out, it's like some kind of ridiculous real life Pokemon move.








Dude's boring as shit in the ring, could be outworked on the mic by a first grader reading out loud to the class, doesn't have DA LOOK, his gimmick is literally that he's got autism...


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rey has more classic matches than EG


----------



## jeremyroad (Jun 24, 2014)

Curtis Axel should at least be upper mid carder status.

Attitude Era is overrated by a lot of fans.

Cesaro has the charisma of a vacuum.

Seth Rollins still doesn't sell to me as a top heel. (Not yet, I'm sure next year will be big for him)

John Cena isn't as horrible as what people say he is.

Dolph Ziggler has good mic skills.

Shawn Michaels is the greatest of all time.


----------



## Kane4Retirement (Dec 23, 2014)

NXT Revolution was crap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The over sexualized aspects of the AE were enjoyable at the time, but can be cringeworthy upon reflection and my added maturity.

Brawl for It All was awesome


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I don't get what people see in Cesaro. I actually like the guy and think he's a very good performer in the ring, but I don't see why people think he has "future main eventer" written on him. He strikes me as the ideal midcarder/upper-midcarder to me (not everyone is destined to be a main eventer, and there's nothing wrong with that), and people vastly overrate just how over and popular he was around the time of Wrestlemania XXX last year.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

When he's on form, there are few better workers than Sheamus.


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't see any potential in Roman Reins. The guy isn't a wrestler, isn't a sports entertainer. He is just a failed footballer who bounced back to wrestling when he saw his cousins the Usos in it.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

the Money in the Bank concept is trash, being honest it didn't helped Edge or CM Punk too much, they were still viewed as midcarders. Should be scratched from the PPV calendar.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I like Summer Rae, and I sing her theme tune in the shower and when i'm cooking. I can't get it out of my frigging head lol.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler oversells
AJ Lee is the most unattractive diva of all time (could be a popular opinion i'm not sure)
The divas division is worthless
Randy Orton should be the face of WWE
Seth Rollins is way better than Dean Ambrose
Jack Swagger should get a main-event push again
Sheamus is a very underrated worker.


----------



## ChaoticMessiah (Jan 6, 2015)

I've never understood the appeal of CM Punk and always found him to be a total stain on pro wrestling. Never enjoyed his matches, never enjoyed his mic work, this is going all the way back to his IWA:MS and NWA-TNA days.

Editing to add that I don't see the appeal of Reigns, Ambrose or Rollins.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

* If it was for me the *tag team division would de dissolved*,nobody cares for Tag Teams anymore, except nostalgia acts tag team are not draws anymore, people care for the individual no the tag.

* Most *NXT talent are destined to flop on the main roster*, having the support of colleges guys is by no means an indicator of success.


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

BruceLeGorille said:


> I don't see any potential in Roman Reins. The guy isn't a wrestler, isn't a sports entertainer. He is just a failed footballer who bounced back to wrestling when he saw his cousins the Usos in it.


That's not really an unpopular opinion. Most people here probably agree with you. 

An unpopular one is that I don't. Reigns has a ton of potential and his better at this point in his career then Rock was at the some point. 

The problems most people have with him are booking related. He's not the greatest wrestler, but he's good for what WWE is. Given a couple years I can see his matches being exciting main event matches.

His mic work is fine, he's just not great with a script and the scripts he's getting are shit. Just like most people, if he was given bullet points and was able to improvise he'd be much better. 

Reigns is a guy that would never do well in the indies, but is great for WWE.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Ryback should be the top guy in WWE

Ryback or Bray Wyatt should have been the one to beat Undertaker @ WM

Bray Wyatt if booked right can be the best heel in WWE history

Total Divas is actually pretty entertaining

CM Punk wouldn't have as many haters (including me) if his fans weren't such dickriders (same with Paige)

For as much shit as he gets, no other wrestler could do what Cena does in and more importantly outside the ring and because of that he deserved to be the top face

Nobody really cares about the Divas division and it should go back to doing bra and panties matches to keep it somewhat entertaining

95% of NXT is terrible, most of the gimmicks are corny as fuck, fans saying it's better than RAW are crazy


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I feel like a lot of people just completely manufactured their hatred of Reigns for a really stupid reason. They read some dirtsheet report that he's winning the Rumble and the title and just based on that rumor alone they decide to hate his guts. If that report never came about yeah he'd still be getting shit on but NOWHERE near to the degree where there are 5-10 hate threads a day that span like 10 pages each. 

So many people go "FUCK THIS GUY CAN'T BELIEVE HE'S GONNA BE FACE OF THE COMPANY AND WIN THE TITLE GRRRRR", how the fuck do you even know? At least wait till the shit happens before condemning the guy.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

The more I see Seth Rollins, the less I want to see Seth Rollins. I think right now he's the most overrated superstar on the roster.


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

AJ is unattractive in a scrawny, boyish kind of way.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan winning the 2015 Royal Rumble would cause more harm than good if they go through with it.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Wyatt should have ended the streak


----------



## Kane4Retirement (Dec 23, 2014)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> * If it was for me the *tag team division would de dissolved*,nobody cares for Tag Teams anymore, except nostalgia acts tag team are not draws anymore, people care for the individual no the tag.
> 
> * Most *NXT talent are destined to flop on the main roster*, having the support of colleges guys is by no means an indicator of success.


A lot of people cared about the Shield v the Wyatts and Shield v Evolution.

I agree sort of though. I think the biggest problem right now though is that tag teams are so ordinary and there are no tag teams willing to take risks like in the AE, with TLC matches.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

Cody Rhodes should be released because he has nothing to offer and no chance to move up on the card.


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Cody Rhodes should be released because he has nothing to offer and no chance to move up on the card.


so? then he should be a jobber not be released


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Roman Reigns is going to be a decent superstar.


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

I hate the word " Talent " so much.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

SeptemberAllen said:


> Character change is WWE Creative's problem, not NXT.
> 
> As for my unpopular opinions:
> 
> ...


NXT is a part of WWE...


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

- Seth Rollins is annoying. 

- Dean Ambrose is overrated.

Not sure if these are unpopular but these are just my opinions.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

I still like the boogeyman.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

At best Randy Orton has had one legitimately classic match: Backlash vs Foley.


----------



## Moondog Dave (Nov 9, 2007)

Lesnar vs Bryan at WM31 would be stupid


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Cena vs. Rock should have never been made.

It's stupid setting your Wrestlemania main event one year ahead when a lot can happen in one year.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Lex Luger should have won the title at SummerSlam 1993.


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

Bryan should never beat Lesnar, let alone at WM.


----------



## Balto (Dec 26, 2014)

Goldberg and Warrior are as much of "greats" as the likes of Randy savage, Bret hart, hhh etc.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Roman Reigns could be a decent heel but he will never work as a face.
Not saying he would be great but he would surely be better as a heel than his current awful face character?


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

The whole story of CM Punk quitting, the Austin podcast to react to Punk podcast, the UFC Punk is all an elaborate work.

My unpopular opinion is the true story is really...

The Bunny is CM Punk...
It won't be revealed until pg era ends and tv-14 or tv-ma returns
Then
He will eventually come out before making way to ring, remove the bunny head as Cult of Personality pops, and raises double middle fingers to camera. The ultimate troll heel.


Pfft its my corny impossible unpopular opinion fantasy  ~


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't see what's so great about NXT. I guess I'm the non-serious wrestling fan that Vince targets who isn't a true legit combat fan but just likes high end production and family variety entertainment. Raw is actually a spectacular franchise that borders on miraculous.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Pronoss said:


> The whole story of CM Punk quitting, the Austin podcast to react to Punk podcast, the UFC Punk is all an elaborate work.


That made me laugh, just like "Montreal was all a work". Thanks for putting a smile on my face


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone who disses Max Moon is going to have to answer to me. He was awesome. His move set was innovative and spectacular (the original Max Moon, not Paul Diamond). And he really stood out in that turquoise.

I didn't realize how much hassle it was for him to carry his costume from town to town until listening to a shoot interview years later


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I miss Clarence Mayson as an attorney character.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Miz is more entertaining than Mizdow


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

Bo Dallas is more entertaining than his brother.

Bam Bam Bigelow was the greatest "fat" wrestler ever


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Seth Rollins should win the WWEWHC at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Here's one I'm sure won't be popular...
Sting can fuck right off.
All he's done is give cheap aid to the goofballs, and if Triple H is going to have a match at Wrasslemania, I'd much rather it be at least with someone that doesn't need to be carried through the entire thing. Let's face it, the only reason anyone cares about him right now is because it's unusual for him to be in WWE. None of us cared about him when he was with TNA, and we shouldn't care about him now that he's a 55 year old man with a watered down version of his WCW crow gimmick signed with WWE.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I can see a huge star in Reigns, people these days bitch and moan about every little fucking detail. he botches a line, HE CANT PULL PROMO's! WEHHHHH!

Thats mark crying btw. People really have completely forgotten that when you just started in the wwe, it takes years to perfect yourself, if cutting a promo is not your thing, the only way to improve is to do promo's after promo's after promo's as he is doing right now, and it's not his fault he gets fed those awful lines. I bet if they let their wrestlers freestyle for fucking once instead of letting 30 people right a promo of one sheet of paper it would be better than the stuff he said in years. Look at Ryback, generic in promo's, but he went to Vince if he could bring in his story as they showed on the last Raw of 2014, and that was a great promo!


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

skarvika said:


> Here's one I'm sure won't be popular...
> Sting can fuck right off.
> All he's done is give cheap aid to the goofballs, and if Triple H is going to have a match at Wrasslemania, I'd much rather it be at least with someone that doesn't need to be carried through the entire thing. Let's face it, the only reason anyone cares about him right now is because it's unusual for him to be in WWE. None of us cared about him when he was with TNA, and we shouldn't care about him now that he's a 55 year old man with a watered down version of his WCW crow gimmick signed with WWE.


That applies to practically any superstar WWE have got or will get from TNA. The same could be said if WWE acquired Angle, Hardy, Bully etc because when you go to WWE, there's fanfare and you're treated as a bigger star. The crowd want to see Sting and he'll bring alot of eyes from nostalgia fans and that doesn't harm anyone. It's good business for WWE, its fans and Sting himself.


----------



## The Pied Piper (Apr 6, 2011)

The Streak shouldn't have ended to a part-time guy.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> I can see a huge star in Reigns, people these days bitch and moan about every little fucking detail. he botches a line, HE CANT PULL PROMO's! WEHHHHH!
> 
> Thats mark crying btw. People really have completely forgotten that when you just started in the wwe, it takes years to perfect yourself, if cutting a promo is not your thing, the only way to improve is to do promo's after promo's after promo's as he is doing right now, and it's not his fault he gets fed those awful lines. I bet if they let their wrestlers freestyle for fucking once instead of letting 30 people right a promo of one sheet of paper it would be better than the stuff he said in years. Look at Ryback, generic in promo's, but he went to Vince if he could bring in his story as they showed on the last Raw of 2014, and that was a great promo!


The issue isn't Reigns himself, I myself see he has great potential. The issue is the fact he's being pushed way too soon. In comparison, Cena could already deliver good promo's before he got pushed.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I liked Wrestlemania 29 and don't think it's as bad as people made it out to be. I may be a bit biased cos it was the first Mania I attended in person, but it wasn't THAT bad. Wrestlemania 27 was a hell of a lot worse!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Great Khali moves with the grace of a swan and can take it to the mat like Dean Malenko


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Miz is more entertaining than Mizdow


This


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

The Attitude era was good, not great


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Total Divas is WWE's second best show after NXT.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I just figured out i might be and always has been the only fan of The Boogeyman


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

John Cena is amazing
Dean Ambrose is alright
Daniel Bryan>The Rock
Never really cared for CM Punk

Paige is ugly.
The Bella Twins are entertaining and the best thing to happen to the divas division.
Roman Reigns is a great addition and does have the look but needs to be booked better and not forced.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

The Miz is one of the most entertaining guys on the roster.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Dolph Ziggler bores me to death


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns and Bryan marks can co-exist peacefully, In WynterWarm's case all in one body!


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mizdow will be worthless once this program with The Miz is over.


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

CM Punk was atrocious and I hope the UFC gives him a solid opponent so I can bathe in the tears of his marks when he gets the shit kicked out of him.

Trish Stratus was not that hot.

Bo Dallas is goddamn awesome and his absence has been a big reason I've been missing the WWE shows lately.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

The Pied Piper said:


> The Streak shouldn't have ended to a part-time guy.


_I don't think that's an unpopular opinion._



dictainabox said:


> *CM Punk was atrocious* and I hope the UFC gives him a solid opponent so I can bathe in the tears of his marks when he gets the shit kicked out of him.
> 
> Trish Stratus was not that hot.
> 
> Bo Dallas is goddamn awesome and his absence has been a big reason I've been missing the WWE shows lately.


I'm all for people having their own opinions etc. but I am genuinely bewildered at how you could find him to have been _atrocious_.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

I kinda wanna see Punk getting murdered too.But meh,just for fun.


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

1) I hated the pipe bomb
2) I thought his wannabe angry stares came across as forced as fuck and made me think he was a complete goober imitating a hard ass
3) He was a decent worker in the ring, but when people raved about how GREAT he was, it made me hate him more. Not his fault, but there it is.
4) He's a smug dickhead. I get the guy wants to live his life on his terms, but the way he almost openly declares "fuck everybody, imma do me" type shit pisses me off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Punk will be back in WWE one day.


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Punk will be back in WWE one day.


Probably. 

Also: I recognize that my opinion is unpopular and overlooks a lot of the good stuff the guy did, but man, he just _irks_ me.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

I just can't really see what makes the Ascension so popular. They don't really look intimidating to me at all and don't measure up to teams with similar gimmicks like the LOD/Road Warriors and Demolition. 

Hopefully they prove me wrong?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Roman Reigns will be a good WWE Champion


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Reigns and Bryan marks can co-exist peacefully, In WynterWarm's case all in one body!


Yup. Shiv knows he's my boo 

We might rib each other a bit, but we co-exist quite wonderfully


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

Not so frustrated of Reings main eventing..

Besides we all get to see Brock bury Reings so badly.. Come on this beast no sells 3 AA's, A Curbstomp and just walks out of it like its nothing..

What the fuck will Roman do.. Come on.. TELL ME!

What the fuck will Bryan do.. 

Now they made Lesnar more beast than Summerslam for fucks sake..


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Nikki Bella>>>>>Paige


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nikki Bella>>>>>Paige


word


----------



## Defrostus (Jul 19, 2014)

Harper and Rowan should reform as a tag team. As faces. Keep the look, cut intelligent, well-spoken promos, and beat the shit out of the Ascension. Nightly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Rusev has a better shelf life than Lana.
Rollins ain't good on the mic.
Undertaker will never wrestle Sting.


----------



## whalejail (Feb 3, 2015)

I absolutely loved the Mae Young "human hand birth" segment. Sometimes, the ridiculousness just irks me, but that went way into the territory of hilarity for me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Dean Ambrose isn't a main event level guy.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Dean Ambrose isn't a main event level guy.


+1


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

EvaMaryse said:


> Dean Ambrose isn't a main event level guy.


In the future, likely.

Right now? Upper mid card at best.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

Rusev is one of the best heels/talents in the company at the moment
I'm looking forward to Sting/HHH
Dolph Ziggler is meh
The Bellas are alright



ShowStopper said:


> Punk will be back in WWE one day.


(Y)


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

Miz is legit main event talent, he ain't supposed to be in the fucking Midcard! Also Rollins kinda sucks on the mic, not as bad as reigns but pretty bad


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Miz isnt awful. I wouldnt have believed my future self would say this 4 years ago, because I had no respect for him and thought he was unworthy. He really has grown on me though.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nikki Bella>>>>>Paige


That's right. Nikki is the better than Paige and AJ in the ring.


----------



## Wally Balls (Jan 26, 2015)

- Roman Reigns has the potential to be a big star and it was the best decision to have him win the Rumble.

- Ambrose, Rollins, and Ziggler all lack the ability to be big time stars. They don't have it, and they're overrated. 

- Fans on this forum will turn on each of the three previously mentioned guys

- The Miz has top 5 mic skills. 

- Fans "hijacking" shows is terrible for the product.

- If Bryan had won the Rumble last year, he'd be hated today.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

dictainabox said:


> 1) I hated the pipe bomb
> 2) I thought his wannabe angry stares came across as forced as fuck and made me think he was a complete goober imitating a hard ass
> 3) He was a decent worker in the ring, but when people raved about how GREAT he was, it made me hate him more. Not his fault, but there it is.
> 4) He's a smug dickhead. I get the guy wants to live his life on his terms, but the way he almost openly declares "fuck everybody, imma do me" type shit pisses me off.


Have you watched him pre-WWE?


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

I don't see a major difference between New Japan or WWE, outside of fans actually watching New Japan instead of trying to get themselves over.

I think indies and Japan are given far to much leeway on wrestling forums and if a TNA or WWE did some of the goofy stuff that indies or Japan get away with, they would be crucified.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

- Roman Reigns could be the next greatest heel if they let him be the entitled asshole he was on NXT and not force him as a badass face.

- Seth Rollins is the 2nd best mic talker right now, only behind Heyman.

- Cody Rhodes and Cesaro had the potential to become main eventers if they gave them the right push.

- Sami Zayn could become bigger than Bryan if they let him be what he is right now when he comes to the main roster.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

Dean Ambrose is one of the worst superstars on the roster.

He was supposed to be a huge star but turned himself into an absolute mockery.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

I can't stand The Undertaker.


----------



## Skronk (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Bull Dempsey


----------



## Wally Balls (Jan 26, 2015)

Deezy said:


> *I don't see a major difference between New Japan or WWE*, outside of fans actually watching New Japan instead of trying to get themselves over.
> 
> I think indies and Japan are given far to much leeway on wrestling forums and if a TNA or WWE did some of the goofy stuff that indies or Japan get away with, they would be crucified.


:austin3


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

Seth Rollins isn't good enough to be WWE champ or main eventer and may never be.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> I can't stand The Undertaker.


I think a lot of people have this opinion but cant feel to express it. 

Taker is boring and is the biggest flop in WWE history. He has this ridiculous win/loss record and despite that he hasnt drawn shit. WM27 drew shit with him in the main event and he hasnt't drawn WWE a viewer or a PPV buy in his life. 

His gimmick is selfish, like that South Park episode where Cartman has all the powers Kyle has and more making Kyle pointless.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

TheBOAT said:


> Dean Ambrose is one of the worst superstars on the roster.
> 
> He was supposed to be a huge star *but turned himself into an absolute mockery.*


:kobe
Ah yeah,because he does the booking and write the scripts.
Don't like him if you want to,but come on


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> I think a lot of people have this opinion but cant feel to express it.
> 
> *Taker is boring and is the biggest flop in WWE history*. He has this ridiculous win/loss record and despite that he hasnt drawn shit. WM27 drew shit with him in the main event and he hasnt't drawn WWE a viewer or a PPV buy in his life.
> 
> His gimmick is selfish, like that South Park episode where Cartman has all the powers Kyle has and more making Kyle pointless.


The biggest flop in WWE history? Good grief.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Ziggler is just as, if not more corny than Cena.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

Zarra said:


> :kobe
> Ah yeah,because he does the booking and write the scripts.
> Don't like him if you want to,but come on


Script? Is the script telling him to do the most stupid and retarded faces you possibly can?

All of that is on him.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

TheBOAT said:


> Script? Is the script telling him to do the most stupid and retarded faces you possibly can?
> 
> All of that is on him.




You hate the guy because of the faces he make? I see,this is way more reasonable.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

own1997 said:


> The biggest flop in WWE history? Good grief.


21 consecutive WM victories in a row for what pay off? The guy hasnt drawn shit or created anyone. Atleast HHH made Batista. Taker just went through the entire roster for a quarter of a century.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> 21 consecutive WM victories in a row for what pay off? The guy hasnt drawn shit or created anyone. Atleast HHH made Batista. Taker just went through the entire roster for a quarter of a century.


So your argument is that Taker never made anybody, right? Brock says hello. There certainly wouldn't be a Kane if there wasn't Undertaker. The streak was the cornerstone of Mania and like it or not, it drew. Undertaker is one of the most recognizable superstars in WWE history.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

own1997 said:


> So your argument is that Taker never made anybody, right? Brock says hello. There certainly wouldn't be a Kane if there wasn't Undertaker. The streak was the cornerstone of Mania and like it or not, it drew. Undertaker is one of the most recognizable superstars in WWE history.


OMG KANE! Where would this business be without some out of shame unambitious jobber?

And Lesnar? You friggin kidding me? A guy who performs every 3 months and is a UFC champion. That is who Taker put over?


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Unify IC and US titles ASAP 

I'm a huge fan of the divas division and believe Emma and Summer Rae are very underrated and under appreciated 

Lesnar has been a good champion and I've enjoyed seeing him back with the WWE

I'm hoping Cena puts an end to Rusev at Fast Lane

Cena is one of my favorite super stars

Miz has a lot of talent and I enjoy his segments 

Wwe network needs to add more content especially years from 2002 to 2007


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock should stay in WWe because he is going to get his ass handed to him in UFC.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Brock should stay in WWe because he is going to get his ass handed to him in UFC.


:kobe Why do you think so ?


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Barrett is the epitome of average . Nothing stands out in Wade Barrett .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zarra said:


> :kobe Why do you think so ?


 It's just a general feeling. I think he'll do fine against no name guys, i just would be shocked if he could go against the top guys, because the sport always seems like its evolving. I would love to be wrong though because I like him Plus, the selfish part of me wants him to stay in WWE but ,no doubt, there is more money to be made in UFC.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

It's really stupid when people say "Only women and children cheer for wrestler X, that doesn't mean shit!" Fans are fans and support is support. And frankly if I was a wrestler I'd rather have those women and children who buy my merch and cheer me on during my matches than some twat who doesn't buy shit and turns on me at the drop of a hat.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> OMG KANE! Where would this business be without some out of shame unambitious jobber?
> 
> And Lesnar? You friggin kidding me? A guy who performs every 3 months and is a UFC champion. That is who Taker put over?


Kane was a massive star like it or not. Yes he has been used as a jobber for the past couple of years but don't act like he wasn't once a big deal.

And Taker helped Brock more than any other guy. How many clean wins has Brock got on Lesnar since 02? Remember No Mercy? Taker even friggin put over Vladimir Koslov clean!

How many superstars would let another guy pin them with their foot? Exactly.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> OMG KANE! Where would this business be without some out of shame unambitious jobber?
> 
> And Lesnar? You friggin kidding me? A guy who performs every 3 months and is a UFC champion. That is who Taker put over?


You're completely rejecting everything that The Undertaker has done, and basing this solely on the current product.

Undertaker;
- First Hell in a Cell match
- Beat Hogan at Survivor Series
- Ministry of Darkness
- Wins Royal Rumble
- King of the Ring 1998 against Mick Foley
- First Buried Alive match
- First Inferno Match
- Introduced Kane, and put him over massively
- Won 21 times at Wrestlemania
- Put over Jeff Hardy
- Put over the Great Khali
- Put over Randy Orton
- Put over Brock Lesnar

Just to name a few. :bo


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

Dark Paladin said:


> You're completely rejecting everything that The Undertaker has done, and basing this solely on the current product.
> 
> Undertaker;
> - First Hell in a Cell match
> ...


Put over Jeff Hardy? No he didn't. Did Jeff with the UT? Did Taker vouch for the guy backstage and say this is the guy? Nope. He just raised his hand after a match. Jeff was well fucking over before then. He was getting rockstar reception every time he came out. 

Everyone Taker puts over he tends to beat later. Take Kane for instance. How many times has Taker beaten Kane? Taker jobs when he feels like it and when he feels safe to do so. All those gimmick matches just sort of reinforce my point. He has had the WWE revolving around him for a ridiculous amount of time and has drawn shit in the process. 

Atleast Goldberg was an undisputed draw.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> OMG KANE! Where would this business be without some out of shame unambitious jobber?
> 
> And Lesnar? You friggin kidding me? A guy who performs every 3 months and is a UFC champion. That is who Taker put over?


Orton, Edge, Angle, Mankind, Rock,(I wasn't arround in the AE so I might be wrong on Mankind, but Rock himself said Taker helped him) out of the top of my head

The thing about Taker is that he is so dominant that you get over just by facing him.

Could he have lost more? Sure, but then his gimmick would lost his value. The Undertaker gimmick is one of the few that has been booked properly.


edit: just saw your last post. No point in arguing. You're either a troll or a someone with a TOTALLY different point of view. Nothing wrong with either lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't like the Undertaker. Never have, never will. Stupid gimmick, Biker Taker is my least favorite character of all-time.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Put over Jeff Hardy? No he didn't. Did Jeff with the UT? Did Taker vouch for the guy backstage and say this is the guy? Nope. He just raised his hand after a match. Jeff was well fucking over before then. He was getting rockstar reception every time he came out.
> 
> Everyone Taker puts over he tends to beat later. Take Kane for instance. How many times has Taker beaten Kane? Taker jobs when he feels like it and when he feels safe to do so. All those gimmick matches just sort of reinforce my point. He has had the WWE revolving around him for a ridiculous amount of time and has drawn shit in the process.
> 
> Atleast Goldberg was an undisputed draw.


You talk about drawing power like you even have a clue. Please provide the evidence of Taker not drawing. You can't because, simply put it, Taker has been one of the most consistent draw for WWE in the past 20 years. From Warrior's departure in Nov of 92 all the way until late 97 you could argue The Undertaker was THE biggest draw in the company. I hate to get into this drawing power debate as I find it tedious but don't make such dumb statements.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

own1997 said:


> You talk about drawing power like you even have a clue. Please provide the evidence of Taker not drawing. You can't because, simply put it, Taker has been one of the most consistent draw for WWE in the past 20 years. From Warrior's departure in Nov of 92 all the way until late 97 you could argue The Undertaker was THE biggest draw in the company. I hate to get into this drawing power debate as I find it tedious but don't make such dumb statements.


WM 27 he headlined Wrestlemania and guess what? Lowest Mania in modern day history.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> Orton, Edge, Angle, Mankind, Rock,(I wasn't arround in the AE so I might be wrong on Mankind, but Rock himself said Taker helped him) out of the top of my head
> 
> The thing about Taker is that he is so dominant that you get over just by facing him.
> *
> ...


This is particularly evident with Bray right now. His losses throughout in the last year has hurt his character tremendously. Characters like Bray and Taker shouldn't lose many matches as it takes away from their characters. Taker lost plenty of matches but he was able to use that to get sympathy from the crowd which is a testament to his talent as a performer.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> WM 27 he headlined Wrestlemania and guess what? Lowest Mania in modern day history.


Wresltemania 27 draw big numbers.
The Miz and John Cena headlined that wrestlemania.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> WM 27 he headlined Wrestlemania and guess what? Lowest Mania in modern day history.


Your ENTIRE sample size is a single event which many factors contributed to and to top it off, isn't even accurate. Seriously?! It was headlined by Miz and Cena first and foremost with Rock as special GM. Taker had the match of the night with Triple H and practically saved the entire show. Stop embarrasing yourself now.

Scratch that, Mania 27 drew over a million buys. You don't even know your facts. Again, stop embarrasing yourself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Everyone Taker puts over he tends to beat later. Take Kane for instance. How many times has Taker beaten Kane?


*
Did you forget 2010 where Kane went over Taker 3 times in a row? I don't think anyone expected that.*


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

I prefer Undertaker as the American badass/biker.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

own1997 said:


> Your ENTIRE sample size is a single event which many factors contributed to and to top it off, isn't even accurate. Seriously?! It was headlined by Miz and Cena first and foremost with Rock as special GM. Taker had the match of the night with Triple H and practically saved the entire show. Stop embarrasing yourself now.
> 
> Scratch that, Mania 27 drew over a million buys. You don't even know your facts. Again, stop embarrasing yourself.


correction WM 26

Taker puts people 'over' when he knows he can get away with it


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> Did you forget 2010 where Kane went over Taker 3 times in a row? I don't think anyone expected that.*


Kane's career was already dead by then. This is my point. Taker has never put anyone over in his life. Everyone Taker jobs to suspiciously has a miserable joke of a career.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> This is my point. Taker has never put anyone over in his life. Everyone Taker jobs to suspiciously has a miserable joke of a career.


Mankind begs to differ. He incapacitated The Undertaker on his debut, locked him in a casket, beat him at King of the Ring (my six key does not work), beat him in the boiler room brawl and although technically The Undertaker won the buried alive match, Mankind came off with major heat. After The Undertaker won the title, Mankind was his first opponent, and again looked a serious threat (throwing fireballs and such).

My point, even in the matches The Undertaker won, Mankind looked a serious threat and came off better for each match


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> correction WM 26
> 
> Taker puts people 'over' when he knows he can get away with it


Taker closed the show (with a rematch from previous year Wrestlemania), but wasn't Cena vs Batista for the wwe championship advertised as the main event? 

Also WM 26 didn't have any celebrety. 27 had Dwayne, 24 Floyd Mayphaggot, 23 Donald Trump...

25 didn't have any that I remember and it drew 960,000 pvv buys, grossing $21.0 million in revenue*
26 drw 885,000 PPV buys, grossing US$49 million in revenue*
The difference is less than 100k orders and it grossed more overall

* source http://www.wrestleview.com/

Therefore you can't say The Undertaker doesn't draw. As to put others over you think CM Punk benefited more in beating Ziggler or in losing to Undertaker? (it goes to other wrestlers too) Mark Calaway put wrestlers over just by facing them. And again he didn't lose very often to protect his Gimmick, something Wyatt needs.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

BadTouch said:


> Mankind begs to differ. He incapacitated The Undertaker on his debut, locked him in a casket, beat him at King of the Ring (my six key does not work), beat him in the boiler room brawl and although technically The Undertaker won the buried alive match, Mankind came off with major heat. After The Undertaker won the title, Mankind was his first opponent, and again looked a serious threat (throwing fireballs and such).
> 
> My point, even in the matches The Undertaker won, Mankind looked a serious threat and came off better for each match


Mankind got over because he took a beating not because he won some boring gimmick matches. Also, Mic Foley has more personality in his toe than Undertaker his entire body.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> Taker closed the show (with a rematch from previous year Wrestlemania), but wasn't Cena vs Batista for the wwe championship advertised as the main event?
> 
> Also WM 26 didn't have any celebrety. 27 had Dwayne, 24 Floyd Mayphaggot, 23 Donald Trump...
> 
> ...


Ah yes lets see that line of reasoning with Booker T v HHH. Sure Booker lost but he had the privilage of losing to HHH. 

Its stupid. His whole gimmick is selfish, like a kid who makes himself the centre of a game. When Taker dumped his boring goth persona for something which made mic skills and personality important HE FAILED. Even Taker fans hated the ABA.

Then Taker came back as the deadman because he knew he was a boring piece of shit and wanted to be centre of the game yet again.

Hell if Taker was such a draw why was he dumped on Smackdown? Because Vince didnt have the guts to tell Mark that he is dull as fuck and that he would crucify the ratings, whilst burrying the entire roster.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Mankind got over because he took a beating not because he won some boring gimmick matches. Also, Mic Foley has more personality in his toe than Undertaker his entire body.


I have to ask, did you watch the feud when it happened?, and how old were you?. I can understand how someone could think that if they didn't watch it all unfold each week, I suppose. Myself, I remember I was gripped and ate it up. Of course, I imagine it helped that I would have been six or seven at the time and completely bought in to the whole kayfabe aspect, but I do feel the story, the characters and the matches with The Undertaker are all equally responsible for Mankind getting over. Without The Undertaker, I imagine Mankind would not have made such an impact.

Still, if you disagree, fair enough. each to their own and all


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

BadTouch said:


> I have to ask, did you watch the feud when it happened?, and how old were you?. I can understand how someone could think that if they didn't watch it all unfold each week, I suppose. Myself, I remember I was gripped and ate it up. Of course, I imagine it helped that I would have been six or seven at the time and completely bought in to the whole kayfabe aspect, but I do feel the story, the characters and the matches with Those Undertaker are all equally responsible for Mankind getting over. Without The Undertaker, I imagine Mankind would not have made such an impact.
> 
> Still, if you disagree, fair enough. each to their own and all


My memory isnt great. I live in the UK and WWE wasnt available but by Sky (cable) subscription so my memory is based on going over to friends home and VHS tapes. 

What I do remember though is Taker and Big Show promo which was boring as fuck. Jericho came down and improvised by calling Taker boring, which kind of represented the feeling at the time.

Taker didnt seem to fit in. He couldn't speak. His gimmick required too much cannon fodder and protecting and he couldn't draw which is why Austin and the Rock were preferred.

I dont hate the guy by any means its just the truth v nostalgia.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> My memory isnt great. I live in the UK and WWE wasnt available but by Sky (cable) subscription so my memory is based on going over to friends home and VHS tapes.
> 
> What I do remember though is Taker and Big Show promo which was boring as fuck. Jericho came down and improvised by calling Taker boring, which kind of represented the feeling at the time.
> 
> ...


I'm in the UK too. Taker and Big Show was a ways after. I remember that promo (it was awful), I want to say that was around 2000. I suppose it helps I have always been a massive Undertaker fan and I was extremely emotionally invested in the story line. It was really something seeing The Undertaker get incapacitated, then for the first time I had seen, get angry.

The Undertaker and Mankind is one of my favorite feuds, so I'll have to agree to disagree with you on this one my man.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

Sheamus is awesome...

Ruthless Aggression Era > Attitude Era...

Paige's ass is overrated...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Rey Mysterio deserved more world title runs, despite many thinking he actually had too much. Come on he was a 3 time champ, one lasted like 2 hours, the other 1 month and the other 2 or 3 months. He should of held the title a couple more times between 2006 and 2010 and had healthy runs.



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> Did you forget 2010 where Kane went over Taker 3 times in a row? I don't think anyone expected that.*


I actually think Taker was originally booked to win their last one (the buried alive match?) but he picked up an injury of some sort (can't remember the exact details) so they switched the script.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Tyson Kidd is as good an all round talent as Seth Rollins


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

KaneShouldRetire said:


> Ah yes lets see that line of reasoning with Booker T v HHH. Sure Booker lost but he had the privilage of losing to HHH.
> 
> Its stupid. His whole gimmick is selfish, like a kid who makes himself the centre of a game. When Taker dumped his boring goth persona for something which made mic skills and personality important HE FAILED. Even Taker fans hated the ABA.
> 
> ...


We just have different opinions then. I liked ABA gimmick. Not as much as deadman but I enjoeyd it. Some people didn't like the Deadman and liked ABA. If the Deadman gimmick is selfish then all the faces of the company are selfish because they also need protection, they can't be losing more than a few matches (cleanly). And he put more people over than Chris Jericho. Google what The Rock has to say about him in that regard. 

IMO he was a 2nd level draw. The 1st level being the faces of the company and the 2nd level guys like him and the hot wrestler of the moment. He was a draw to +2year fans. Batista, Angle and Edge were sent to smackdown didn't they draw? Also weren't Hogan and Rocky on Smackdown too (or was this before the brand split?). I think he was sent to Smackdown so that each brand had it's share of veterans.

Again I have to disagree because I find Undertaker good on the mic and superb in the ring. 
( 



 )

He didn't show his mic skills while as The Deadman because his gimmick didn't ask for it. As ABA he showed it a bit more. He is no Rocky on the stick, but IMO he is in the same league as guys like Kurt Angle.

But hey, we just have different opinions and nothing wrong with that


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> We just have different opinions then. I liked ABA gimmick. Not as much as deadman but I enjoeyd it. Some people didn't like the Deadman and liked ABA. If the Deadman gimmick is selfish then all the faces of the company are selfish because they also need protection, they can't be losing more than a few matches (cleanly). And he put more people over than Chris Jericho. Google what The Rock has to say about him in that regard.
> 
> IMO he was a 2nd level draw. The 1st level being the faces of the company and the 2nd level guys like him and the hot wrestler of the moment. Batista, Angle and Edge were sent to smackdown didn't they draw? Also weren't Hogan and Rocky on Smackdown too (or was this before the brand split?). I think he was sent to Smackdown so that each brand had it's share of veterans.
> 
> ...


You are free to have your opinion. Yeah the sleep with your sister was a good line but Angle was way out of his league 










Edge was definitely a draw on Smackdown.

My point is if you have a guy whos gimmick DEMANDS that he be near unbeatable like Taker or Goldberg then there needs to be a pay off. Taker wasting the entire roster just to get the respect of the IWC isnt good enough. Goldberg was a huge draw. There was a pay off and even he lost a few times on RAW. Goldberg could transition to being beatable. The Undertakers supernatural gimmick made it mandatory. Just look at Bray Whyatt and what a joke he has become.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Tyson kidd should be a ME.
Bryan should be a MC.
Ascension can be a great tag team.


----------



## RATED R RULES (May 27, 2007)

Nikki Bella is a very deserving Divas Champion. She plays the heel role well and has improved no end in the ring. 
Roman Reigns should beat Daniel Bryan cleanly and quite comfortably at Fast Lane. If not then he will look no threat to Brock. 
The Ascension could be good. (Won't be as they have nobody to fued with really)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chris Hero would have been a better member of SHIELD than Reigns.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Nexus angle sucked. It was cool on their first night and it was all downhill from there. The group had to many people in it and as a result too much deadweight in it, I mean slater, young, Gabriel, Otunga? Geez. Bryan getting released was arguably a big factor in the nexus' failing.


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

SHUDEYE said:


> Have you watched him pre-WWE?


I admit I haven't, so I should limit what I say about the guy to his work in the WWE.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

dictainabox said:


> I admit I haven't, so I should limit what I say about the guy to his work in the WWE.


Was gonna say... I almost feel sorry for wrestlers when people judge them on what they've achieved/done in the horrific(/stupid) constraints of WWE.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love Tyson Kidd's theme.


----------



## Jericho Fan (Feb 7, 2015)

King Jericho is the greatest wrestler of all time.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

'The New Generation' (94 - 96) was / is great.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

The Wyatts run should have lasted alot longer and aside from the win against The Shield was a complete waste of time.

Sheamus is actually a very under rated wrestler for a guy his size.

I have never seen a guy with a gut on him and move aswell in the ring as Bray Wyatt does.

Rollins Curb Stomp is the best finisher in the WWE and nobody (apart from rare occasions) should be able to kick out of it.

Rusev should stay undefeated until next WM at least (i say this purely because when he gets beat and the fans get what they want he's done as a serious threat)

Kallisto is better than Rey Mysterio ever was.

The Ascension are god awful and should never have been called up in the first place.


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> The Ascension are god awful and should never have been called up in the first place.


Is this an unpopular opinion? I mean WE MAKE LOUD NOISES and speak IN GENERAL TERMS ABOUT THE WASTELAND and it's COMPLETELY UNCLEAR WHAT THE FUCK WE ARE TALKING ABOUT!?!?!?!?!


RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWRCENSION


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ric Flair vs. Terry Funk matches > Ric Flair vs. Ricky Steamboat matches.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> 'The New Generation' (94 - 96) was / is great.


oof. Yeah?


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> 'The New Generation' (94 - 96) was / is great.


Agree with this 100%. I absolutely loved those years.


----------



## ThePatriotAct (Jul 26, 2014)

90 percent of us will miss the John Cena era once we're stuck with boring as fuck Roman Reigns, his succotash promo made me die inside, at least Cena would of put some conviction into that piece of shit promo.

Sting in 2015? Zero fucks given.

Watching Cena on Total Divas gave me a new found respect for him, he's so chilled it's hilarious haha he's like a wise old man compared to Nikki, alpha as fuck. 

The AE was pure Jerry Springer trash TV that gave every non wrestling fan the misconception that everyone that watched it was a fat ******* with a low IQ. It sounds crazy but PG Era has done a lot of good things for the WWE's image. The face of the company isn't a beer swilling, Debra beating, bionic ******* but a respectable, well spoken guy that comes across very well, really is a role model to kids.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*


ThePatriotAct said:



90 percent of us will miss the John Cena era once we're stuck with boring as fuck Roman Reigns, his succotash promo made me die inside, at least Cena would of put some conviction into that piece of shit promo.

Sting in 2015? Zero fucks given.

Watching Cena on Total Divas gave me a new found respect for him, he's so chilled it's hilarious haha he's like a wise old man compared to Nikki, alpha as fuck.

Click to expand...

*


ThePatriotAct said:


> The AE was pure Jerry Springer trash TV that gave every non wrestling fan the misconception that everyone that watched it was a fat ******* with a low IQ. It sounds crazy but PG Era has done a lot of good things for the WWE's image. The face of the company isn't a beer swilling, Debra beating, bionic ******* but a respectable, well spoken guy that comes across very well, really is a role model to kids.


I could not agree more with those points i have highlighted.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

The Miz gets way too little credit for how brilliant he is as a heel.

I'm really not excited for Damien Mizdow to break away from the Miz. Because where's he gonna go? He's gonna feud with the Miz, inevitably beat him... then he'll be back to where he was before: directionless. He's either going to be a joke again or go back to his intellectual persona, which isn't what got him over. He got over like this by playing butt-monkey to a punchable bastard and as soon as that's gone, he's back to square one.

I am physically incapable of giving a shit about Sting. "Oh my god, Sting's in WWE!" Yeah, it's going to be great seeing a guy 6 years older than the Undertaker making a few appearances before a match at Wrestlemania that's most likely going to get buried in the weight of it's own hype and end up underwhelming damn near everyone. Not excited for that in the slightest.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm glad Taker's streak is over


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I totally agree with the people saying that they could not care less about Sting , I don't want to see a goddamn grandpa like him in the ring and neither do I want Taker . 

Even though he is not very good , Bull Dempsey is clearly better than Baron Corbin which leads me to my last UO : Baron Corbin fucking sucks , he is an older and worse version of an already shitty wrestler in Roman Reigns . He is fat , not even good looking , can't work the mic and is gassed even more quickly then Reigns .


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I think the idea of Taker vs. Wyatt sucks and it will just take time from better matches at WM.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Miz is the better all around half of the Miz/Sandow combo. I think Miz's work recently is better than anything I have seen from Damien.

I don't dislike Sandow, but if Miz is not a main event guy, he surely is not. Though he should be higher on the card than his former jobber acts.




NastyYaffa said:


> I think the idea of Taker vs. Wyatt sucks and it will just take time from better matches at WM.


Agreed, 'Taker vs anyone is a waste at this point. No disrespect intended but it is time for Mark to hang it up for good.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Vince McMahon is awesome


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Truth be told about Daniel Bryan popularity, he's lucky he's in this generation because he wouldn't have excelled in previous eras. He wouldn't have been popular in the Hogan era, New Generation era, Attitude era, Ruthless Aggression, and even the 10 years John Cena era.

Whether people like it or not, Daniel Bryan is not IT. He might be second or third guy but NOT THE guy. THE guy hasn't shown yet to take John Cena's place as the top dog.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The Ascension are the best tag team on the current roster.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't find Mizdow entertaing


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

I like Daniel Bryan, but sometimes a lot of his fans push him to the moon. I find Daniel Bryan overrated by many people.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I think AWA Hulk Hogan was more enjoyable than WWF Hulk, excluding his fabulous heel run under the tutelage of Classy Freddie Blassie.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

mansofa said:


> I don't find Mizdow entertaing


Your sig pic conveys how i feel about your comment perfectly.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Divas fatal four way was better than Zayn/Owens.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Chris Hero would have been a better member of SHIELD than Reigns.


Yeah, probably. But that bum who signed with the WWE certainly wouldn't have been. I forgot his name. Cassius Oh No?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Roman Reigns is awesome.


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman (Aug 3, 2007)

The Undertaker was, and is, overrated, especially back in the '90s, when he did a lot of nothing but take on slow, plodding monsters.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ralphus was the best personal security of all time.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Ralphus was the best personal security of all time.


I don't think that is really unpopular , Ralphus was awesome with Jericho in WCW .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Louaja89 said:


> I don't think that is really unpopular , Ralphus was awesome with Jericho in WCW .


well I was comparing him to guys like diesel as HBK's bodyguard. Ralphus still rules.


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Ruthless Aggression Era was the best era in WWE!

Undertaker as an american bad ass was the best character for him!

daniel bryan is not THAT GREAT and a bit overrated from the fans

rusev is a great wrestler and a great character too


----------



## Necrodomus (Feb 7, 2015)

The West Texas ******** was the greatest country music band ever.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

It's racist that Finn Balor wears blackface during NXT specials...


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

FlemmingLemming said:


> It's racist that Finn Balor wears blackface during NXT specials...


I can't tell if you're joking or not...


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Miz is an amazing heel and Sandow wouldn't be nearly as over right now without him.

Sandow is a great talent, but Miz is very instrumental in his popularity and too many people refuse to give him credit.

Miz gathers legit heat and never falls into the "cheer the heel" category. The dude is just so _unlikeable _and I love it.


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

Looking at my rep it seems every opinion of mine is unpopular.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Daniel Bryan's matches are overrated and all his matches are as formulaic as Cena's which is that they are all the same.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Thrash™ said:


> I can't tell if you're joking or not...


----------



## KaneShouldRetire (Jan 29, 2015)

Vince is right about Caesaro and is right to depush him. He isn't marketable. 

Seth Rollins is really dull and has failed as a heel to get a reaction. When he becomes champ the marks will turn on him.

Kane, Big Show, Swagger, Mark Henry, Kingston, Christian, Chris Jericho, Mysterio, Santino should all be released

Undertaker is not and never has been a draw and is the biggest flop in WWE history

Randy Orton is one of the most boring superstars in history and hasnt had a rewatchable match since Mick foley

Vince has got nothing against British or Mexicans. They all just so happened to suck.

BNB will never be main event material. Far too injury prone. If he gets another serious injury they should release him

Kane is a cancer to this business. When Vince was talking shit about the locker room being unambitious he should be thinking of firing Kane because he has been shit for a decade.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

The "long-winded promo" segment at the beginning of most Raw shows is my favorite part.

And like I said before (I think), I like 3 hour Raws.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

Fast Lane and the Royal Rumble were actually very good 

Ruthless Aggression Era was better then the Attitude Era

I've always thought Taker was very overrated and a bit boring

Kane and Big Show are still 2 very good talents

I'm glad CM Punk is gone the product has been a lot better since he left


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

jtbest said:


> Fast Lane and the Royal Rumble were actually very good
> 
> Ruthless Aggression Era was better then the Attitude Era
> 
> ...


There's a difference between unpopular and trolling.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

Fast Line was not as bad as everyone says,at least not the second half :draper2


----------



## SES-SA (Oct 8, 2014)

I will never hate Kane.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Owen Hart, Seth Rollins and Stephanie McMahon - despite playing heel characters - are noticeably nice people. You can just tell when they cut heel promos that there's just an overriding conscience that makes them try to sneak some rationality into their words.

I saw Stephanie McMahon today (no 1 on 1, just she was doing a Q & A at my workplace along with some guys named Cena and Hogan) and the way she reacted to everything came across as very polite and friendly. Though I'm sure she's not 100% perfect, she seemed like a real sweetheart.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'm actually getting excited for Wrestlemania 31.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

WWF No Mercy 64 wasn't as good as everyone makes it out to be. Not including mods.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sting/HHH confrontation and the opening six man tag match were easily the best parts of Fast Lane.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

I posted in here a while back that i didnt see the apeal in steen/owens. I resend that statement as hard as i possibly can


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

> Bryan belongs in the midcard

> Rollins sucks ass

> Divas division needs to be scrapped

> Triple H is scum

> Bo Dallas is awesome


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> > Bryan belongs in the midcard
> 
> > Rollins sucks ass
> 
> ...



Rest is rubbish but that i completely agree on, Bolieve gimmick is amazing.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

manic37 said:


> Rest is rubbish but that i completely agree on, Bolieve gimmick is amazing.


I don't care what you agree on. Piss off.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Undertaker is just as bad as Cena for burying talent.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry, but Eddie Guerrero's run as the champion was dull.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Watching an old video of Psycho Sid of powerbombing people, I'm one of the few people who thinks Psycho Sid was underrated.

It had me thinking... wouldn't be awesome if he'd just return and have a match against Daniel Bryan or John Cena and powerbomb them at Wrestlemania. >


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Bryan/Reigns is WWE MOTY so far


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Bryan/Reigns is WWE MOTY so far


Triple threat at Rumble says hi.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Bryan/Reigns is WWE MOTY so far


I think Bryan & Reigns vs. The Usos is main roster MOTY so far


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Undertaker is just as bad as Cena for burying talent.



Now I am no Undertaker fan though who exactly did he bury?

Brock has gone over him numerous times , he pretty much put JBL over , and didn't Batista win a hell in the cell match with Taker? Not to mention Edge and Orton

Who exactly has Taker buried? Muhammad Hasian Heidenrich Luther Reigns none of those guys were going to go much of anything anyway IMO


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

jtbest said:


> Now I am no Undertaker fan though who exactly did he bury?
> 
> Brock has gone over him numerous times , he pretty much put JBL over , and didn't Batista win a hell in the cell match with Taker? Not to mention Edge and Orton
> 
> Who exactly has Taker buried? Muhammad Hasian Heidenrich Luther Reigns none of those guys were going to go much of anything anyway IMO


He is butthurt that Undertaker will most likely win at Wrestlemania 31.

I'm pretty indifferent about the match result.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Bryan/Reigns is WWE MOTY so far


I actually might agree. That or Rollins/Cena/Lesnar. Both were pretty good. :toomanykobes

Here's one: I thought Goldust vs Stardust at Fastlane was a decent match. I've thoroughly enjoyed the buildup as well; getting Dusty in on it was a great decision and Cody's promos have been on point.
And another: Despite Daniel Bryan claiming that he was going to be mixing up his in ring style upon his return, it has been just the opposite. His recent matches have actually given more credibility to the stereotype that he does nothing but kicks.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

manic37 said:


> Rest is rubbish but that i completely agree on, Bolieve gimmick is amazing.


No his whole post is bullshit and Dallas is one the worst wrestlers I have ever seen . But I agree that the gimmick is great .
As for my UO , I think Nakamura is a great wrestler but I don't think he is as great as people say .


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW (Sep 15, 2014)

Rotunda aka "Husky" has the talent of a main eventer, but the Bray Wyatt character is not "main event" material.

AJ Styles will sign to the WWE and win the World Championship.

Paul London and Brian Kendrick could still be major stars if rehired.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

it pains me to say this, but Miz is more entertaining than Mizdow currently. Miz is still one of the best heels in the last 10 years


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

That Triple H's vision for wrestling is closer to Vince McMahon's than the NXT product and that this wrestling haven is being produced to

a) replace ROH/the indie circuit as the cool underground place to come up through
b) win over the fans and play into the good cop/bad cop dynamic against the crazy out of touch old man

I hope I'm wrong and when I first read this theory (Bruce Mitchell, PW Torch wrestling historian) I waved it away as undue cynicism. When I hear him talk on the quarterly NXT conference calls (these are available for free at places like Jason Powell's ProWrestling.net) and when I hear him on Austin's podcast, I hear a man playing a character - he plays it well enough that I *want* to believe it but not so well that I can bring myself to.

Unlike things like "Bo Dallas is great", which I don't see as remotely unpopoular, I think this is genuinely widely unpopular because it's such a downer as Triple H is the light a the end of the tunnel...by design?



CornNthemorN said:


> I posted in here a while back that i didnt see the apeal in steen/owens. *I resend that statement* as hard as i possibly can


I'm not being rude here but what does this mean? What were you meaning to say here? You resent that statement? Retract that statement? Repeat that statement?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

This would IWC's best Wrestlemania. >


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I feel sorry for today's wrestlers who have to kiss so much ass during the HOF ceremony - laughing at jokes that aren't funny, standing up repeatedly, applauding for every minor thing.

I like the HOF show but when I attend this year I'm just going to sit down and applaud once per speech.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

WWE made huge mistake letting EC3 go. Infact WWE Should buy the EC3 Gimmick off TNA. With The Music,The Trouble Trademark and Bring Spud with him to the WWE.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Seth Rollins was the best talent in the Shield. Has cut the better promos and has had the better matches.


----------



## sexton_hardcastle (Oct 13, 2014)

That The Miz has consistently been in the top 5 well rounded talents on the roster since 2010


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I loved the Invasion storyline.

Vince was the right choice as The Higher Power.


----------



## Drunken.ECW.Fan. (Jan 31, 2015)

The long promos at the beginning of raws are my favorite part.

I am excited for wrestlemania 31, despite the fact that the outcome of almost every match is completely obvious. They will put on a good show.

I don't like roman reigns or daniel bryan. I just don't see what all the hype is over bryan.

Seth rollins is the greatest all around talent in the current product.

Triple H, bray wyatt, and rusev winning at mania would be best for business.

I like the fact that john cena is competing for the us title.

I am pumped for the ladder match for the ic title and think its great that big names are competing for that belt too.


----------



## Drunken.ECW.Fan. (Jan 31, 2015)

Also as much as I wanted to like fin balor, I just can't. His character comes off as corny and like he's trying to hard to me.

Same with Sami zayn.

Although I will admit they put on good matches.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Even though he has a dated gimmick, Rusev is one of the best powerhouses they have on the roster right now.


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

Shawn Michaels should have beaten the streak at Wrestlemania 26, and BOTH men should have retired after the match.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Jim Ross is not the greatest commentator of all time.

Vince McMahon is the greatest commentator of all time. Gorilla Mansoon second.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

I think Undertaker vs Bray Wyatt should happen. I also loved the Invasion storyline.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

If Cena were to take a break after WM and come back with the exact same character 3 months later and challenge Roman Reigns, I believe the majority would cheer for him.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Still miss Punk.


----------



## jcagnee (Jan 4, 2014)

Roman has been impressing me ring-wise since FastLane.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

Reigns is the best guy from The Shield.


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

ViolentRiC said:


> That Triple H's vision for wrestling is closer to Vince McMahon's than the NXT product and that this wrestling haven is being produced to
> 
> a) replace ROH/the indie circuit as the cool underground place to come up through
> b) win over the fans and play into the good cop/bad cop dynamic against the crazy out of touch old man
> ...


I agree completely. Triple H has always been a manipulative politician, I am almost certain he is up to his old tricks in the boardroom as well. This is a guy who would sell the skin and organs of his own parents and children if it meant getting a better situation for himself. Stephanie was just a means to an end. An arrangement. Basically, Stephanie/Triple H are the pro wrestling world's Bill and Hillary Clinton IMO.

Most people like to just blame Vince for everything they don't like on TV, but really, which would you have rather seen at WM 31? Rock/Brock II and Sting/Undertaker (Vince's ideas), or Undertaker/Bray, Lesnar/Reigns, and Triple H/Sting? Call me crazy, but I'm with Vince there in a heartbeat. Triple H has never liked The Rock and tried to undercut him even if it meant making the overall product worse. And he's still doing it.

Beyond that, Reigns himself is a Triple H guy. Triple H put him in the Shield over Chris Hero, not Vince McMahon. This was straight from CM Punk. The story of Triple H's career has always been attaching himself to more talented guys who could draw to look better by association or outright go over them. Right now, the same thing is happening with Reigns, although the whole roster is being compromised just to make him look better. And he was positioned with guys in Ambrose and Rollins who could do all the heavy lifting for him in the ring and on the mic in the Shield. So he got over by association and conned people into thinking he was better than he actually is. They tried to keep the Shield music and attire on Reigns to keep him over by association to cover up a lack of talent. Not working.

There was also talk that Vince was high on Big E, not Reigns, for a huge Babyface push, but Triple H's guy (Reigns) ultimately won out. It wouldn't surprise me if Triple H is better at working over the rank-and-file within the company over to his way of thinking, so then Vince feels kind of obligated to go along with him and trust his judgment if he's able to build so much support. And then if his decisions don't work out? Triple H can just go on Austin's podcast or elsewhere, shrug, and say "Hey, it's not my fault, Vince has the final say on everything."

Batista coming back and winning the Rumble last year also reeks of Triple H, since Batista was always his guy in Evolution, not Orton, as evidenced by the fact Batista went over Triple H clean 3 times in a row on PPV and Orton has never beaten Triple H clean even once and usually gets borderline buried in feuds with him. Vince ordered a rewrite of Raw the day after the Rumble and ultimately set in motion the events that catapulted Bryan int the main event at WM XXX.

It's also worth noting that even when he was still Skip Sheffield in the Nexus, Vince was high on Ryback and saw him as a possible top face of the company. What happened? In 2012, he gets a push consisting almost entirely of squashing jobbers and lower-midcard guys, and became the most over face of that year not counting The Rock after CM Punk's heel turn. Ryback in those days was more over than Reigns has ever been or is likely to ever be. And then Ryback got turned into the Shield's bitch for months after that, becoming the first victim of the King of Make Me Look Strong Style when he ate the pin from a Reigns Spear at Elimination Chamber 2013. In a related story, most of the dirt sheets suggest Triple H doesn't like Ryback much.

Bottom line, both Vince and Triple H are bad, but in different ways. NXT may have talented wrestlers, but people here are kidding themselves if they truly believe that guys like Owens, Zayn, Balor, and Itami will get legitimate chances to shine and become top guys on the main roster. It's far more likely they're going to be deployed to carry Reigns' ass in and out of the ring before eating a running hug and pin for their work making Roman look really, really strong. People are delusional if they think Bryan would be the #1 guy without Vince and with Triple H in control. Sheamus (another Triple H guy) squashed Bryan in 18 seconds. Punk has also indicated that 1) Vince liked him better than Triple H, and 2) he was told to turn heel (which he did), but if he didn't, the plan was for him to drop the belt to Daniel Bryan, who in turn would have dropped it to The Rock at the Royal Rumble. So Bryan potentially could have been WWE Champion a year before it actually came to pass, and even faced The Rock, even though he got stuck putting over Triple H's workout buddy at WM 28.

I just laugh when people act like Triple H is a defender and advocate of downtrodden held-down talents. He probably dislikes Bryan as much as Vince if not more than Vince. It's highly possible Bryan's career is worse off under a Triple H with no Vince than it is with Vince.

I truly believe NXT is merely a factory to produce guys Triple H thinks he can use to carry his less-talented pet projects. Look at what the main roster is doing with his guy (Reigns) right now. Exactly that.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Cody Rhodes has never had a great singles match ever

He is overrated


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Ted DiBiase Jr. should've been a main eventer.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wrestlemania will be pretty good. Never before seen match ups, and match ups that are sure to produce quality. I'm excited.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Roman Reigns winning at Wrestlemania against Brock Lesnar IS "What's Best For Business". THIS MUST HAPPEN!!!


----------



## Mr Sheik (Jan 12, 2015)

Rene Dupree should've been WWE/WHC Champion


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

MrJamesJepsan said:


> Cody Rhodes has never had a great singles match ever
> 
> He is overrated


Vs Christian. On Smack Down!

You're welcome.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Rusev > Bray Wyatt right now.


----------



## TheBOAT (Oct 28, 2014)

I enjoyed every segment / promo Rock and Cena had in 2011-12 and at times, they were my favorite parts of the show.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm looking forward to Brock vs Reigns. 

I also predict that Bray vs Taker will steal the show.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Brock shouldn't have been the one to end the Streak; it should have been a young deserving talent like The Bunny or Bo Dallas.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Daniel Bryan is extremely boring, and bland. His pity match against Reigns thanks to his fans, completely ruined what could have been a good RTWM.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I think The Usos are an awesome tag team. Their matches are usually pretty entertaining to watch.



Triple-B said:


> Daniel Bryan is extremely boring, and bland. His pity match against Reigns thanks to his fans, completely ruined what could have been a good RTWM.


So you are saying that Daniel Bryan ruined all these feuds:

- Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns
- Sting vs. Triple H
- Bray Wyatt vs. The Undertaker
- John Cena vs. Rusev
- Randy Orton vs. Seth Rollins

Just asking man, since you said that he completely ruined this RTWM.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> I think The Usos are an awesome tag team. Their matches are usually pretty entertaining to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant Roman's road, forgot to clarify, though it was apparent. If there wasn't that throwaway match at Fast Lane they could have been focusing on his Road long ago, but because DB fans couldn't accept Roman's push, they caved and tried to appease them with this throwaway match.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Undertaker should get his rematch against Brock Lesnar


----------



## TheLonesomeBoatman (May 29, 2011)

I don't like Daniel Bryan at all.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Flair/Steamboat @ WrestleWar > Flair/Steamboat @ Chi Town Rumble > Flair/Steamboat @ Clash Of The Champions > Savage/Steamboat @ WM3.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Ambrose kicks, stomps and punches are one of the worst in the whole company and it puts me off him to an extent (that aside i like the guy).

Wyatt should have ended the streak.

BNB should retain at WM.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple-B said:


> I meant Roman's road, forgot to clarify, though it was apparent. If there wasn't that throwaway match at Fast Lane they could have been focusing on his Road long ago, but because DB fans couldn't accept Roman's push, they caved and tried to appease them with this throwaway match.


It wasn't exclusively Daniel Bryan fans boo'ing the living shit out of Reigns, just so you know.

Also count in fans of every other face on the roster, because pretty much all of them are and were more over than Reigns at that point in time; and deserved the Rumble win more.

WWE weren't trying to appease anything, they set up the match ahead of time probably not realizing people were gonna boo reigns into oblivion. They probably thought that match would have fans split 50/50 down the middle tbh.


----------



## LiBOREtarianKane (Mar 27, 2015)

WWE wouldn't have missed and would have been even better without Undertaker ever existing.


----------



## LiBOREtarianKane (Mar 27, 2015)

If Undertaker never existed WWE would not have missed him and would even have done better without him.


----------



## Chrisfrombree (Mar 2, 2015)

I prefer reigns to Bryan
I like sheamus a lot 
Cena isn't boring, he puts on the best matches at the moment, alongside wyatt and Seth Rollins


----------



## LiBOREtarianKane (Mar 27, 2015)

The Undertaker hasnt contributed anything to the WWE but has booked himself to be a God .


----------



## DaSaintFan (Mar 26, 2015)

8 opinions that'll I probably get disagreed with vastly...

1) Cena should always be an aggressive face, as I enjoy his matches as such (are their flaws? Yep... but he does what he can to get the crowd to react EVERY time).

2) I love Bryan's performances, but the man does not _need_ to be in the title picture every damn day of the year like some seem to think.

3) Ryback should have been the guy to break the streak of Rusev before he got "fired." (or put back in that feud immediately after he got back). 

PS: I WANT to see a Sheamus/Ryback feud (I really thought that was where "Bully" Ryback vs. "1-800-Fella" Sheamus was going... but they could still reverse it).

4) To me, JBL is still the most entertaining guy on any of the commentary teams (although he has his moments where it's a WTF?). and I liked JBL's SD title reign....

5) I still find R-Truth entertaining (at least when they give him the chance).

6) Big Show is still a valuable spot on the roster.

7) I have not and probably never will be a fan of Kevin Steen/Owens character. I know he can deliver in the ring, but there's just something about the character that BORES me to tears!

8) Rowan and Harper were more entertaining to me than Bray has been. (and I still can't stand Bray's promo-style).


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I don't see the appeal of Kidd and Cesaro.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Luchini said:


> I don't see the appeal of Kidd and Cesaro.


I like Kidd today because of the awesome work he did in NXT, he was fucking awesome. :fact


----------



## Melons (Mar 26, 2015)

Daniel Bryan and Ambrose are just as repetitive Cena and Reigns.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Roman Reigns is nowhere nearly as bad as people make him out to be. The issue is: we're all afraid he's going to get Cena's booking (I personally don't think that's coming). A lot of how Cena was booked was due primarily to the brand split. He was the top guy on the "A" show since he was drafted to RAW in 2005. He was the franchise. Smackdown had much more creative freedom with Undertaker, Batista, Randy Orton, Edge, Rey Mysterio and later CM Punk and Jeff Hardy for a majority of the time.

That being said, I don't think Reigns was truly ready for this spot, however, I think he'll make the most of it. If he is Diesel 2.0, so be it -- it wouldn't be the end of the world -- and I highly doubt we'll see Reigns hold the title for longer than, say, six months at any time (oops). Wrestlemania 31 should have been:

Lesnar vs. Bryan, Triple H vs. Sting, Taker vs. Wyatt, Rusev vs. Reigns, Orton vs. Rollins, Cena vs. Ambrose, Barrett vs. Ziggler, Cody vs. Goldy, Battle Royal and PaiJ/Bellas


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

joeycalz said:


> Lesnar vs. Bryan, Triple H vs. Sting, Taker vs. Wyatt, Rusev vs. Reigns, Orton vs. Rollins, Cena vs. Ambrose, Barrett vs. Ziggler, Cody vs. Goldy, Battle Royal and PaiJ/Bellas


I'd have made it -

Brock vs Bryan for the World Title
Sting vs HHH
Rusev vs Ziggler in an IC/US Title unification match
Rollins vs Ambrose
Reigns vs Cena
Wyatt vs Orton
Cesaro/Kidd vs Ascension vs Usos vs Matadores 
Nikki Bella vs Paige for the Divas Title
Andre the Giant Memorial Jobber Royal


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Luchini said:


> I don't see the appeal of Kidd and Cesaro.


Same. RAs were 10x better than them as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I think Bray Wyatt is mostly boring on the mic.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Mr. T's HOF speech a year ago was awesome.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Rock-Cena was MOTN at WM 28 not the End of an era match or Jericho vs Punk


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Alundra Blayze back in the 1990s in WWF magazine came off as an arrogant feminist. At the HOF she also seemed smug. I feel sorry for the man in her life.


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

As a Big show fan my opinions are instantly unpopular.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bray Wyatt promos are the worst thing going in pro wrestling today.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

I really like Roman Reigns and I think that he has a lot of potential.
I actually like the Big Show and Kane, I just wish that they would be used more to put over younger talents.


----------



## CareerKiller (Nov 21, 2014)

Luke Harper should have got the "Wyatt Push" as the "successor" to the Undertaker/Kane due to his size and in-ring ability. He's decent enough on the mic when asked to talk too.

Wyatt can talk, but he's pretty bad in the ring, and his character desperately needs a reboot/shakeup. Harper is a main-event level talent if used properly; Wyatt is an overpushed midcarder right now (though he could certainly improve in the future.)


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Tekno Team 2000 (including Erik Watts) were awesome


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I watched Wrestlemania tonight (by means other than giving WWE profit), and here's my unpopular opinion: this show sucked. It sucked so bad that it doesn't have an equal in the post Attitude era.

Everything to it was pointless, put careers in jeopardy, and/or outright sucked.
Ladder match a clusterfuck with two good spots.
Orton vs Rollins a Raw match stretched for at least five minutes too long.
I have to endure nWo and DX on a 2015 Wrestlemania, and witness Paul Levesque bury Sting's career.
Paige lost.
Cena renders Rusev aimless and will hold another title hostage. Best thing on this Wrestlemania was Lana barefoot.
Paul, Stephanie and The Rock have a 20 minutes segment so slow and boring that it could have been done in 5 minutes - and 10 years ago WOULD have been done in 5 minutes.
Undertaker is rendered pointless now thanks to sheer stupidity. Audience was dead. Match was poor. Not even a special entrance for either of the two. Dreck.
Reigns no-sells a beating that would kill literally everyone, makes the worst and most unbelievable comeback in the history of fucking wrestling. Rollins saves the day and gets booked like shit again the very next night.

The fuck did I watch?
If your best match of the night involves Cena winning a title, you're in deep fucking trouble.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't think Seth Rollins would be good as a face.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

I want masked Kane (with his 2003 look) to have a true main event run before he retires.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 9, 2014)

Wyatt is still one of the best things going in the company after Lesnar and Rollins.


----------



## WWE's The Holy Six (Mar 30, 2015)

It's pretty miserable being a Reigns fan when everyone shits on him, you, & your experience. But damn, I didn't even know Big Show had fans. Sorry I forgot about you guys. Once again, I'm a Reigns fan, so I'm trying to make sure my hypocrisy slate is clean & respect the other wrestlers. But kudos to you Big Show fans. Now you guys are true fans.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Either keep Brock Lesnar for weekly appearances on the main roster or just let him go. None of this part-time in-between shit.


----------



## benighted (Mar 31, 2015)

I hate the fact that Rollins can be a weasel. I hope this changes now he is champ.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

Rock/Brock is a sucky idea. Fuck that match. 

Wyatt is indeed the best thing going today.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

Kevin Owens whilst very good and an asset to the company is NOT the second coming of Brock Lesnar.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

WWE's The Holy Six said:


> It's pretty miserable being a Reigns fan when everyone shits on him, you, & your experience. But damn, I didn't even know Big Show had fans. Sorry I forgot about you guys. Once again, I'm a Reigns fan, so I'm trying to make sure my hypocrisy slate is clean & respect the other wrestlers. But kudos to you Big Show fans. Now you guys are true fans.


LOL yeah man I've been a Big Show fan since back in the day. I saw DDP pin him live at Starrcade '98 - THE GRANDDADDY OF THEM ALL yadda yadda. 

I'm a big fan of Reigns too. I find the backlash against him very funny. You and I are comrades in *The Roman Empire*.


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I watched Wrestlemania tonight (by means other than giving WWE profit), and here's my unpopular opinion: this show sucked. It sucked so bad that it doesn't have an equal in the post Attitude era.
> 
> Everything to it was pointless, put careers in jeopardy, and/or outright sucked.
> Ladder match a clusterfuck with two good spots.
> ...



lol I love the BURY term being thrown around. You're such a fuckin' goober.


----------



## WWE's The Holy Six (Mar 30, 2015)

SHIELD Agent said:


> LOL yeah man I've been a Big Show fan since back in the day. I saw DDP pin him live at Starrcade '98 - THE GRANDDADDY OF THEM ALL yadda yadda.
> 
> I'm a big fan of Reigns too. I find the backlash against him very funny. You and I are comrades in *The Roman Empire*.


Wow. You've got a lot of history with WWE even with being there live. That's awesome! I like enjoying the wisdom of some of the older fans such as yourself. The younger ones bitch too much. I'm 27 & I'm just like "enjoy the freaking show". They boo Show, they boo Reigns, they boo Cena etc. Come to think of it, Big Show is pretty awesome to be his age, his height, & still rolling with the young guys. I think the biggest thing the WWE universe needs to work on is gaining appreciation & stopping hypocrisy.

Hopefully this Roman Empire stands forever. It's so funny because you can always tell when someone doesn't deserve hate because the reason behind rational hatred is usually specific, such as Hitler & his overwhelming discrimination & cruelty. None of Reigns haters ever agree on why they hate him, nor do their answers ever warrant such bitterness. If I wasn't 100% sure I was on the right side of the Reigns issue, his detractors have made it perfectly clear that I'm on the right side.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm getting tired of hearing from Ziggler, Bryan, Ambrose, and Cesaro fanboys in every conversation no matter the topic.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Naomi should have been become Divas Champion.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Ric Flair is not GOAT. not even in the top 10. only GOAT category about him is mic work.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Mojo Rawley has potential to be a future main eventer.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Heel Sheamus is awesome.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Kevin Owens is not worth even a 1/3 of the hype he gets.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

Titus O'Neil should be a Maineventer


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sheamus' new look is so badass I can't even explain.











I'm serious.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Sheamus' new look is so badass I can't even explain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on the same boat as you, it's so unique, it's an actual heel look with heel music, fuckin' brilliant stuff from him. He needed the revive, and so far it has worked.


----------



## liamq (Apr 1, 2015)

byron saxton is better than michael cole


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Daniel Bryan is a great wrestler but that's about all he has to him.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Randy Orton is an alltime great.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Roman Reigns deserves some credit for the improvements he's made since the Shield split left him horribly exposed.


----------



## BMFozzy (Feb 1, 2015)

I can't stand Dolph Ziggler, I think he's a whiney, stroppy bastard. He's not funny and he's midcard at best.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena nor undertaker buried bray Wyatt.


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

I like Baron Corbin. Come at me.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

That Axel is good... has talent and could go far in WWE.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I like him but I don't think that Balor is on the same level as Zayn or Owens.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

Bray's promos are toilet breaks.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Dean Ambrose, Bad News Barrett and Cesaro are the three most underutilized wrestlers on WWE's roster. No one aside from those two deserves _that_ much more save maybe Luke Harper.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Eric Rowan has a TERRIBLE gimmick, and it's holding back a talented athlete from going anywhere.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't get the Sami Zayn hype.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

All of the NXT guys are talentless.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The next face of the WWE is not currently employed with the company.


----------



## castiron (Apr 10, 2015)

HBk sucks

I thought Chris Jericho was underrated until he opened his mouth on his podcast, now he just comes off as fake


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

I thought Todd Grisham was a really good announcer and I miss him.


----------



## castiron (Apr 10, 2015)

These are my favorite threads


----------



## SystemFailure (Jan 2, 2015)

Cesaro is where he should be on the card.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Edge had a good spear


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Ryback is one of the more impressive talents on the roster, he just gets poor, directionless booking and shoved in matches that aren't to his style.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Byron Saxton was really good replacing Cole, Booker and JBL the Raw after Mania.

Divas Division >> NXT Women Division


----------



## LSF45 (May 2, 2014)

-Money in the Bank shouldn't exist anymore.

-There shouldn't be themed pay-per-views. Example: Hell in a Cell shouldn't be a PPV. It should be a rarely used match to end feuds.

-Chris Jericho isn't the kiss-ass that everyone makes him out to be. He's just a company guy who's learned the ins and outs of how to work within the system.

-I wish R-Truth would've beaten John Cena at Capitol Punishment and I loved the early stages of his insanity run.

-War Games kinda sucked and I'm glad WWE doesn't try to replicate it.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

-WWE should only have 3 or 4 PPV's a year.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Łegend Ќiller;48089706 said:


> All of the NXT guys are talentless.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Łegend Ќiller;48089706 said:


> All of the NXT guys are talentless.


I would not go nearly that far. But I will say I think guys currently on the main roster are more likely to be difference makers in the end. 

Theoretically speaking, if they failed with The Shield trio, Wyatt, and Rusev, Nxt is not going to buffer them much.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Sandow is a top 5 complete talent.

The Sami Zayn hype is ridiculous.

Undashing Cody Rhodes should've gotten pushed to the main event with a World Title run.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Neville is basically the epitome of flippy indy guy. He just spams flips and adds a flip to everything he does, not because it serves any purpose, but just because he can.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Sheamus is a top-5 in ring talent on the main roster.


----------



## Landvogt (Aug 8, 2012)

Bastian Booger was an interesting and highly entertaining character.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Joey Styles is one of the worst announcers in wrestling history.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Dunno if this is unpopular but I'd rather see Stephanie McMahon get the shit kicked out of her by a man rather than just Ronda Rousey.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bigby Wolf said:


> Dunno if this is unpopular but I'd rather see Stephanie McMahon get the shit kicked out of her by a man rather than just Ronda Rousey.


If only Stone Cold was still around .


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*I don't care about Divas Equality in the entertainment business such as 'Wrestling' when the company is abysmal that there is more important things to focus on. Supply & demand, who really cares about seeing more divas, I prefer that the rest of the 98% of the show wasn't so shit & make a #StopWWEBeingSoSHITMovement.

So let's focus on making the show less shit than trying to increase shit for political correctness, they get more TV time than half the male roster anyhow; 100% of the focus on a minor part of the show that can be put elsewhere.*


----------



## sexton_hardcastle (Oct 13, 2014)

To piggyback off the above comment I would like to see more cases of inter-gender matches. I realise that men hitting women is wrong but in fairness so is men hitting men, attacking a man backstage with a chain, berating people in promos etc. 

If Seth Rollins can stop Ambroses face through a cinder block then surely a heel wrestler can hit a woman to garner heat.

I think it gives the diva's division more interaction with the rest of the roster


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

People need to grow up regarding Vince saying "maybe it's because he's Swiss". I feel stupid having to explain this, but he was explaining that Cesaro was not connecting with the crowd and was just throwing out a reason. Different culture or foreign language can create a disconnect between a talent and the US market. That's all Vince meant.


----------



## siam baba (Apr 17, 2013)

it does. he cant display his natural charisma in the wwe, his whole act and his use of the english language, doesnt reflect his charisma. i didnt give a flying fuck about cesaro and thought he was boring as shit. then i saw him on german tv giving an interview and saw that he is actually a funny and charismatic guy. i can understand why he was over in europe and made it to the big time, he is a good entertainer. but his wwe character is boring and doesnt get over in either country, he doesnt get over with the american audience because he cant speak english, and lacks charisma when doing so, and with the european audience because he has a weird name (cesaro sounds more latin american) and a generic character


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

NXT isn't as good as it is made out to be. Besides the main event and divas division(at times) the rest is pretty bad. Tag division is almost non existent and the lowercard is complete ass. It's just that when the main event is good, it actually is really good that it makes you almost forget about the bad of NXT(And there is plenty).


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

Neville' face and ears are awesome.


----------



## Biblet2014 (Jul 11, 2014)

I don't mind Adam Rose, I am fine with the comedy characters in the promotion.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

I disagree with people who claim that racism is the only thing that kept away all the non-white wrestlers from top belt. The main reason is lack of talent, because minus MVP, there wasn´t any non-white guy (post 2000) worthy of holding that belt/being a top guy. Yeah... not even Booker T.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Well I usually don't agree with our resident anti-smark posters but this suggestion of theirs has me on board.. that all men should wrestle in thongs and be all oiled up, more big men dominating small men into very suggestive positions.


----------



## Versatile (Apr 4, 2015)

Seth Rollins as WWE champ is boring, he was better when he was chasing the title.


----------



## Mr T_712 (Feb 11, 2015)

-Christian is more entertaining to watch than Edge.[/QUOTE]

What did you just say, I am going to find you and then I Adam going to kill you.


----------



## Mr T_712 (Feb 11, 2015)

Chris Jericho was, is and never will be a great WWE superstar.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Don't know if it's unpopular anymore, but Cena is a great in-ring worker and has an impressive list of awesome matches.

Sheamus looks dope with the mohawk.

Finn Balor, despite being a tremendous worker, is heavily overrated.

Edge was corny as hell.

Damien Sandow is borderline trash.

I hate women's wrestling for the most part and wouldn't mind if it was scrapped.


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

*Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*

Lets go.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

*Re: Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*

Dean Ambrose is a run-of-the-mill jobber.

Seth Rollins is nowhere near as good on the mic as people say he is; I still consider him to be one of my favorite wrestlers though.

Kevin Owens is nothing like Brock Lesnar, and it's a shame that people think that his career will be just like Brock's. Brock Lesnar is 6'3 286 LBS of muscle yet moves like a middleweight, was a former UFC Heavyweight Champion, and was NCAA champion. Kevin Owens is 5'11 266 LBS of mostly fat with above average cardio and some flashy high flying moves. Brock Lesnar isn't "The Beast Incarnate" just because he moves quickly; he's The Beast Incarnate because he has the physical credentials and accolades that nobody else in the WWE can match or ever will match. Brock has SEVERAL qualities which distinguish him from everyone else. Kevin Owens has about two or three. I'm not a muscle mark, but if you think that Kevin Owens is going to have a career like Lesnar then take a look:

















Ziggler doesn't deserve a world title push and should remain in the lower midcard for the rest of his career. The guy's 34 years old, has a history of concussions, flops around the ring like a fish (bumping), can't sell for shit, has the worst offense I've seen in the past few years, always manages to ruin his pushes with his own mouth, and isn't more deserving than guys like Seth Rollins, Bryan, Ryback, Cena, Boreton, Cesaro, or even Roman Reigns.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*

1. Bray Wyatt is horrible at everything.

2. Aside from his decent ring work, Seth Rollins is horrible at everything.

3. Dolph Ziggler is worthless.

4. Wade Barrett is a geek.

5. Kevin Owens is a fat piece of shit.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

*Re: Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*

The Undertaker is a complete real life tosser. 

Bryan is a great wrestler, but is also the best of a bad bunch.

Almost nobody on the current roster is anything spesh.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*

This has been the worst year I've ever seen


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*

Rollins isn't good enough to be World Champ.

Sami Zayn is bland and needs a personality other than being a 'nice guy'.

NXT has good wrestling, but it isn't the future, nor is it the saviour of sports entertainment.

Randy Orton is still boring and shouldn't be main eventing in 2015.

Cesaro and Ziggler are bland and boring.

In ring ability is overrated. Mic skills, charisma and personality matter way more.

Damien Sandow should be a main eventer.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*

I like Primo and Epico and wish they would denounce their Los Matadores characters in a shoot promo.

I think Cena, with the passage of time and his young fans reaching adulthood, will go down in history as one of the all-time greats. Similar to Hogan.

I believe that Reigns will eventually get over with the smarks. He just needs to keep improving.

I think Fandango is a great wrestler and just needs to go the same way I want Los Matadores to go. After all, he was trained by Killer Kowalski in Boston.

I love Stephanie McMahon. The speech she pulled of at this year's Wrestlemania was one of the all-time great heel promos.

*Brock is the greatest heel of all-time. I'm talking about the WF Mod not Lesnar.(You'll be seeing the word Moron under my username in a few minutes*):grin2:


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*

Dean Ambrose & Seth Rollins are the worst wrestlers right now, and the most overrated too.

Daniel Bryan is overhyped.

Roman Reigns never deserved a title shot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*

Unpopular opinions suck.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*

-People overrate just how great and excellent NXT is. 

-Neville is overrated. He's very talented athletically, yes, but I don't see much there resembling an actual personality and that's just as much responsible (more so, actually) for attracting me to certain superstars as in-ring skills are. Same goes for the general fan-base, too. 

-I see nothing wrong with Daniel Bryan as an upper-midcarder. 

-I don't hate Roman Reigns. He isn't particularly great on the stick, I'll admit that, but it seems like he's been getting better and I never found much wrong at all with his in-ring work. With the right personality, he could be a huge main event talent and that's been clear since day one. 

-Cesaro is a talented guy, but I don't see main event $$$$$ in him. They shouldn't have halted his momentum so much last year, but otherwise, he's fine where he is. 

-Damien Sandow is best where he is as a undercard comedian. The one promo he gave as his normal self a few weeks ago was incredibly bland and was all the extra proof I needed to know where I stand on him as it relates to whether I feel he should get a main event push or not.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*

despite his lack of heat, I think Rollins is doing a great job at top heel champion.

no matter how hot they are, they Bellas are extremely boring.

Kevin Owens needs to be on the main roster, possibly in a program with Lesnar.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Unpopular opinions suck.


This is the only one I've read that I think is completely silly and unreasonable so you win the thread I guess.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*



Kowalski's Killer said:


> I think Cena, with the passage of time and his young fans reaching adulthood, will go down in history as one of the all-time greats. Similar to Hogan.


Cena is the Bruno Sammartino of the 2000s as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I don't think Kevin Owens is that great, and I don't think he should have won the NXT Championship so quickly.

I don't find anything that Bray Wyatt has done entertaining except the matches with the Wyatt Family against The Shield.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

J&J are awesome

Reigns is talented

Seth Rollins yellow piss stain on his hair is stupid

I like the new megapowers (Mandow and Axel)

Wyatt is overrated

Lesnar only does 3 moves and should be mentioned


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ProvoFTW said:


> Seth Rollins yellow piss stain on his hair is stupid


Not that unpopular lol, a lot of people think Seth's hair is stupid :lol He needs to either get rid of the blonde part, or dye it properly cos it looks ridiculous now, so half-assed. It used to look pretty good, now it just looks crap.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I think all The Shield guys are overrated. I still like Ambrose & Rollins though.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

HHH has never had a decent match outside of a gimmick match and Daniel Bryan WM XXX. 

Heyman's promos are overrated. They are good. But people on forums think he's Jesus on the hill or something.

Sting should never have come to WWE, no matter how big the Wrestlemania audience was.

Dean Ambrose has done nothing special in WWE. I know how good he can be, but he has not shown really anything he had before he came to the main roster. Nope and the big pause was cringeworthy.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Cesaro and Kidd are an awful tag team just randomly thrown together. Cesaro needs to be a singles wrestler.


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: Unpopular opinions 2015 edition.*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Ziggler doesn't deserve a world title push and should remain in the lower midcard for the rest of his career. The guy's 34 years old, has a history of concussions, flops around the ring like a fish (bumping), *can't sell for shit*, has the worst offense I've seen in the past few years, always manages to ruin his pushes with his own mouth, and isn't more deserving than guys like Seth Rollins, Bryan, Ryback, Cena, Boreton, Cesaro, or even Roman Reigns.


Go watch last years Survivor Series.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

While there are some fun gimmicks in NXT, a lot of them will fail horribly on the main roster. E.g. Even though I am fine with Bayley and her gimmick, I have a bad feeling for when she eventuality makes it.

This is coming from someone who loves NXT.


----------



## Crona (Mar 9, 2011)

Both Reigns v. Bryan and Reigns v. Lesnar are ridiculously overrated.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Crona said:


> Both Reigns v. Bryan and Reigns v. Lesnar are ridiculously overrated.


I think the Bryan/Reigns match isn't really popular here, and because of that, here is my unpopular opinion:

I just re-watched the Bryan/Reigns match few days ago, and I thought it was FANTASTIC. Now it's my pick for the 2nd best WWE match of the year so far (just behind Brock/Reigns). I've seen a lot of people complain about Bryan's & Reigns' selling in the match, but I though they both did fine. Liked the story w/ the whole THE WRESTLER vs. THE POWERHOUSE thing. Bryan using submissions such as Triangle Choke & LeBell Lock and Reigns finding a way to get out of them with his strength. Hell of a match, and I agree w/ Meltzer's rating to it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> I think the Bryan/Reigns match isn't really popular here, and because of that, here is my unpopular opinion:
> 
> I just re-watched the Bryan/Reigns match few days ago, and I thought it was FANTASTIC. Now it's my pick for the 2nd best WWE match of the year so far (just behind Brock/Reigns). I've seen a lot of people complain about Bryan's & Reigns' selling in the match, but I though they both did fine. Liked the story w/ the whole THE WRESTLER vs. THE POWERHOUSE thing. Bryan using submissions such as Triangle Choke & LeBell Lock and Reigns finding a way to get out of them with his strength. Hell of a match, and I agree w/ Meltzer's rating to it.



The only thing I would have changed was I would have had Bryan kick out of the first spear, then just getting speared again not long after. It really was a damn good match.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Reigns versus Bryan was fine but I don't really get why Brock versus Reigns is considered one of the GOAT WrestleMania main events. I suppose it looks better than some of the shittier ones recently but didn't think it was anything special.


----------



## TehJofus (Mar 30, 2015)

On this forum, my opinion that Roman Reigns is fucking fantastic is an unpopular one. I hope he goes on to have multiple world title reigns. I hope he wins the Intercontinental title at some point. Maybe the US title too. 

And him beating Brock Lesnar clean? That would have been amazing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

There hasn't been a truly great WWE match since early last year, not counting NXT since I don't view that as WWE since the philosophies are so different.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Lariatoh! said:


> HHH has never had a decent match outside of a gimmick match and Daniel Bryan WM XXX.
> 
> Heyman's promos are overrated. They are good. But people on forums think he's Jesus on the hill or something.
> 
> ...


*"HHH has never had a decent match outside of a gimmick match and Daniel Bryan WM XXX".* That's not an unpopular opinion.

*"Heyman's promos are overrated. They are good. But people on forums think he's Jesus on the hill or something."*If anyone else was given the same material for three years, I doubt they could've pulled it off.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

Eva Marie will come back and be a impressive contender.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The only thing I would have changed was I would have had Bryan kick out of the first spear, then just getting speared again not long after. It really was a damn good match.


Yeah I agree with you here. I am glad I decided to re-watch it, because I liked it a lot more than I did in February.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

Waylon Mercy > Bray Wyatt


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

WM 31 > WM 30

WM 30 had some great moments, yes, but I am a total package Mania type of guy and they sure didn't make up for the poor match quality. High caliber 4+ star matches are very important to me when it comes to Mania and the only noteworthy match was HHH/Bryan. Everything else was mediocre.

The Shield squash. Yeah, I get it. They displayed dominance. Why not do that at a B PPV and we could have had a 20 minute 6 man clinic instead.

Andre Battle Royal had some cool spots but the match itself wasn't anything memorable.

Cena/Wyatt was alright but nothing special. LMS at Payback was their best match.

Taker/Lesnar was probably the worst match both men ever had, even worse than Goldberg/Lesnar. Yeah, I know, Taker suffered a concussion, and I know he toughed it out and I respect him tremendously for that. Brock tried but it simply was what it was. Even trying to appreciate from a storyline perspective doesn't do it justice and the match is severely boring and it's a shame it didn't live up to its hype.

The triple threat is very overrated by many imo. The first half of the match was a borehole and it kinda picked up after HHH's interference. There was a total of five interesting minutes in the whole match including the RKO/Batista bomb spot. Things were only interesting because of Bryan's involvement otherwise it sucked due to Batista being a shadow of his former self, Orton being boring as corporate heel champ, and absolutely zero chemistry between Orton and Batista.

So yes great moments like The Streak over, Bryan title win (which felt deflated because of the Streak), Cesaro Battle Royal win (which in hindsight is diluted and value diminished), and Rock/Austin/Hogan but I'm a match quality type of guy so WM 30 fell very flat for me. WM 31 had less moments but still felt special and every match except women's tag match delivered.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Sasha Banks look like Melina 2.0 
Especially when she use a turnbuckle knee dropped as one of her signature moves.


Summer Rae was fully responsible for the rise for NXT women division more than anyone. she made Paige career successful as she is by carried the entire feud with Paige's first memorable feud. made Sasha relevance as she is today. carried the entire division back in 2013 with her strong mic skills. and that's why I don't take people who claim themselves a NXT divas fan but trashing Summer.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Reigns vs Lesnar being a sad attempt of UFC lite on the grandest stage of them all, being a 95% repeat of Cena vs Lesnar, and only looked at as passable due to the save by Seth Rollins.


----------



## SolarPowerBat (Nov 24, 2014)

WWE is dead if vince thinks Reigns is the future


----------



## Glockaveli (Apr 10, 2015)

Daniel Bryan is the worst of all time, a shitty meme gimmick aimed at 12 year old internet "smarks" is not entertaining or clever, he's awkward on the mic, rehashes the same Shawn Michaels parody match and has one of the most cringe worthy fan bases in history.
Edit: I know this will be seen as bait because anything that is against Bryan is considered bait, but if I were to make an account to fucking troll, I wouldn't have chosen a username that I actually want to use for good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I much preferred CM Punk as a face rather than a heel.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

No Diva on WWE or NXT has ever had an above 2.5 star match by men's match standards.

Daniel Bryan is terrible on the mic (even though I was a huge fan of his when they built him up).

CM Punk was overrated on the mic and was only as great to watch because they allowed him to say certain things.

John Cena is one of the best mic workers in the WWE right now. He's just really cheesy with some of what he says and it's usually booked around shit stuff.

The Rock was brilliant in the ring, and the whole world "electrifying" is perfect for him. No one made a hot tag like The Rock and his long matches with Austin proved that he was more than a few certain moves.

The Usos are fantastic in the ring. One of the best in-ring tag teams WWE has ever had.

Wade Barrett should have won the WWE Title in his first year as part of Nexus.

Paige is worse in the ring than Ryback by a landslide.

Rikishi is my biggest pick for person who should have won the big title but didn't, over the likes of Roddy Piper.

Val Venis was a fantastic wrestler.

Kurt Angle was better when he first went to TNA than he ever was in WWE.

Brock Lesnar is the biggest risk taker of anyone in a WWE ring in the last 15 years.


----------



## ItsStillRealToMe (Apr 5, 2015)

Brock the mod is a tool


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Irish whips are dumb.

WWE needs to stop pairing people with Heyman and calling them a "Paul Heyman Guy"

D. Bry should never be WWE WHC champion again.

When someone's in a submission and seems to be passing out until the ref raises their hand the 3rd time, it looks stupid.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Reigns is ten times the in ring worker that Cena ever was or will be. Not sure how unpopular that is though.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

Pummy said:


> Sasha Banks look like Melina 2.0
> Especially when she use a turnbuckle knee dropped as one of her signature moves.
> 
> 
> Summer Rae was fully responsible for the rise for NXT women division more than anyone. she made Paige career successful as she is by carried the entire feud with Paige's first memorable feud. made Sasha relevance as she is today. carried the entire division back in 2013 with her strong mic skills. and that's why I don't take people who claim themselves a NXT divas fan but trashing Summer.


Wow...Your right. These r some good points.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

Total Divas has done more positive than negative for the Divas Division. It brought a broader audience in to watch the girls, and gave them more of a platform to be seen by their fans, who at the time were annoyed that out of a full week the girls would get about 5-6mins combined time across all the shows. More importantly it created matches and storylines that the girls just weren't getting initially. Also Aj's ridiculously praised pipebomb (which will no doubt be one of her career highlights) wouldn't have happened had there been no total divas.

Also it made Tyson Kidd a somebody lol...


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

Trying to have your very best match possible every time out on Raw and SD is a stupid thing to do. It's why so many of the PPV matches don't feel all that important because no one ever holds anything back for the big matches & big moments anymore.


----------



## Bavles (May 14, 2011)

If I had to choose between titles being hot potatoed, or year plus title reigns, I would choose the former. Admittedly, i get bored when a title reign goes beyond a few months.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Wade Barrett is boring. He's been in the same position since 2012 and him winning King of the Ring won't make him anymore interesting. 

I find Kane's position in the company right now more annoying than Big Show's.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

SmackDown should be cancelled asap, there I said it.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jeff Hardy as a heel has tremendous upside.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

The rock wouldn't be as huge a star if it wasn't for his rivalry with hhh 98 & 00 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CoolGuy45 (Apr 30, 2015)

Kevin Owens is not, in fact, a fat fuck. This seems to be an unpopular opinion based on every thread I've seen about Owens. Even if the thread isn't about his weight, there's always an argument or two in there about it.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I want Tamina to win the Divas title :cry


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Four/five star matches are overrated.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E (Mar 17, 2015)

Randy Orton is the greatest superstar of this generation!
Triple H is the greatest superstar of all time!
The WWE's future depends on Roman Reigns.
NXT is overrated
Trish Stratus was better than Lita.
Eva Marie is the hottest diva in the WWE. 
The New Day are the most entertaining stars on the roster right now. 


Without Triple H and Orton, RAW would've been cancelled from 2004-2010


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

WWE is close to Unwatchable these days.


----------



## Dargz (May 20, 2015)

Razor Ramon should of won King of the Ring '94. 
Triple H is arguably the greatest heel in WWE history.


----------



## makongo4477 (Mar 13, 2012)

Vince McMahon should step away from the product


----------



## The Hooligan (Mar 13, 2015)

There is nothing special at all about Rollins, Bryan, Dolph, Wyatt, Ambrose, etc.

Triple H bashing gets taken too far sometimes

Besides Punk, Muhammad Hassan is the biggest lost of the company since at least 2000.

Heel Biker Taker was great

Austin's 2001 heel run was great

Owen Hart should've jumped to Nitro after SS97, he was very out of place in the AE


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Dolph Ziggler fucking sucks.


----------



## HITMAN84 (Sep 30, 2009)

Bray Wyatt sucks. I cannot see that character as the champ.

Sting shouldn't wrestle anymore.

HBK 2002-2010 > 90's HBK

Attitude Era had awful mid card storylines

I miss the red ropes


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

Shawn Michaels is a bigger star and better than Undertaker in every category possible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love New Day's theme.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Cena's really not that bad.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

WCW was better.


----------



## goc (Apr 17, 2015)

NXT is over rated. 

HHH should get out of the wrestling business and start a cult the way people act like NXT is written by the hand of God and rapidly rush to defend it any time it suffers even the slightest of criticism.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I love Becky Lynch. I never really noticed or paid much attention to her before. But this feud and match against Sasha got me to notice her. Maybe it's not unpopular but I just wanted to put it out there without starting a new thread.


----------



## jtbest (Dec 28, 2014)

NXT is overrated 

Rollins is playing pretty much the same role Orton did 2013/2014

Rusev is boring and so was all that Us vs Russia trash 

Christian from 2003 to 2005 was one of the most if not the best guys on the WWE roster and he definitely should of gotten a WWE title reign 

After everything I've read I wouldn't be shocked if Chris Benoit was innocent

William Regal is one of best super stars nobody talks about 

The USOs are kind of boring

I'm guessing Harper and Rowan never won the tag titles because they suck on the mic 

I would like to see Wade Barrett as the wwe world heavyweight champion he could have good feuds with a lot of people 

Bray Wyatt is going nowhere fast I still really understand his gimmick and all his feuds are pretty much the same


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

DX's pre-match speech without the Outlaws makes no sense semantically:

Hunter: "LLLLLLet's get ready to suck it"
Shawn Michaels: "And if you're not down with that, we've got two words for you: suck it"

What effect would telling them to suck it have if they weren't ready to suck it?


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Big E has loads of charisma and it shows in heel New Day (who are the best thing to happen to WWE in 2015).


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Wrestlemania 19 was the last great Wrestlemania.

DX invading WCW is the most overrated segment in history, and did nothing to elevate the business. Neither are DX in the NWO's league, despite what WWE revisionist history says.

Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar is the best Wrestlemania main event match since Austin/Rock at Wrestlemania 17.

I never understood the appeal of why people want to see Cena vs. Undertaker at Wrestlemania

As much as Vince sucks now days I would still he rather run the company instead of son in law and daughter.

I much prefer Roman Reigns' in ring work over someone like Ziggler.

The Hart Foundation was a better faction in 1997 than NWO, as great as NWO were.


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

rude awakening said:


> Wrestlemania 19 was the last great Wrestlemania.
> 
> DX invading WCW is the most overrated segment in history, and did nothing to elevate the business. Neither are DX in the NWO's league, despite what WWE revisionist history says.
> 
> ...



I agreee with the DX invasion thing. I also hate the re-writing of history when it comes to DX to try make it out they had a much bigger impact than they did.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bill Apter does the Figure 4 better than 98% of today's wrestlers.






Skip to about 7 minutes.

Buddy Rogers style > Flair style (Hate to say it)


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

rude awakening said:


> DX invading WCW is the most overrated segment in history, and did nothing to elevate the business. Neither are DX in the NWO's league, despite what WWE revisionist history says.


It was a forgettable segment where nothing really happened. Just trolling outside the arena.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not attracted to Lana at all. Apart from wearing a really short skirt that makes her butt stick out there's nothing to drool over. Her face texture looks like a wax doll and she never changes her expression (until a couple of weeks ago).


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Eddie Guerrero was never really that great


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

If CM Punk and Daniel Bryan were in attitude era or Ruthless Aggression era they are not even a midcard worthy. it's show how mediocre current stars are.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Reigns won me over as a fan. As much as I didn't like him when he first started getting a monster push, he is really improving and I wouldn't mind if he won the WWE title now.

Wade Barrett is boring. He's never impressed me with his matches and his promos are average. Don't know why people expected him to go places as a pointless King of the Ring winner.

Kidd & Cesaro need to split up ASAP. Outside of their matches with the New Day, I don't care for them as a team. They could do so much more as singles competitors.

I hope Ambrose and Rollins stay away from each other after a while. Their matches are kinda getting redundant.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

People whoever said they couldn't understand Ahmed Johnson or Booker T have never met a black guy in ther entire life.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

chris jericho is the best in the world not cm punk (or bryan danielson)


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

I can't get invested in part-timers. That includes Brock and Rock.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Michelle McCool is the one of the best woman wrestler who ever step into WWE ring. just like she herself said. simply flawless, I can't see a notable flaw of her even one bit.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

Ambrose is absurdly boring.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Tyler Breeze is the gayest wrestler I've ever seen and he will fail on the main show.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Wins and losses don't matter near as much as the quality of the match.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

I don't get the love for Naomi. She has an interesting character, but she's sloppy as fuck in the ring and I have yet to watch a match where she doesn't botch.


----------



## XShadowYassoofX (Dec 27, 2011)

owens buried cena 

jk


Orton is a great in ring performer, and talker


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon (Jan 22, 2008)

There are some people that a lot of people like that I just don't find entertaining. It's never anything I can definitively point to and say why but they just have a quality that I don't like as far as their wrestling.

The people who I've felt that way about are Ziggler, Barret, and Benoit. Well with Benoit it was before the whole you know situation.

Just some quality about them that I don't find the appeal of them, technically they are good but just not something I'm a fan of personally.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

It was an horrible day for me, and although I know many Raws are more fillers than developing interesting angles, I'm glad to being able to watch it again tonight after 5 years of absence thanks to my stupid cable provider.
Outing that ended last October for me.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The IWC ideas are pretty stupid and overrated. Sometimes, the WWE does better job than we do.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Finn Balor is boring and his entrance is embarrassing.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

With Wrestlemania 31 a few months removed, I remember a lot more about Bray Wyatt's entrance than I do about the Undertaker's.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Ziggler is a mainevent talent.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Rey Mysterio/Eddie Guerrero custody over dominick feud was pretty good. Eddie was just such a damn good heel.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't see a main event worthy wrestler in Owens. While he's decent in the ring, he has zero personality or charisma. It takes more than a bunch of high flying monkey spots to get me interested in a character. So far, I've seen nothing from Owens to make me give a damn.


----------



## xagon (Nov 14, 2012)

Until I see an example that proves me wrong I firmly believe that a good male ring announcer is always better than a good female ring announcer. JoJo and Lillian Garcia are fine but WWE should have a male as the main ring announcer.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Anyone who disses the Allied Powers (Lex Luger and British Bulldog) needs to go back and watch the time they were together. They were a formidable team and if Lex hadn't jumped to WCW they would have been destined for great things.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

This thread just wont go away.


----------



## Hands So Low (Jun 1, 2015)

- I really like the Minor Powers gimmick. Sandow and Axel for tag champs.

- Curtis Axel is criminally under used. He should be used as a Benoit character, infact call him Curtis Benoit.

- Alberto Del Rio was criminally under used.

- Kane's work is tremendous right now. He's finding his feet as a character again and I could easily believe in him winning MOTB and cashing in to win the strap.

- Let Cena run wild on the mid card, unify the U.S and Intercontinental titles and move back up to the main event. Make it seem like the second coming of god and have him destroy everyone. Brrrrrrrrrrrrock... Cenaaaaaaaaaaa.

- There's no where near enough submission finishes in an era where UFC is so popular and people understand how a ground game can work. Submissions can be as dynamic as any finish and shouldn't always be your "signature" manuever. More people being tapped with boston crabs pls.


----------



## Zeroapoc (Apr 21, 2014)

Ryback can have a good IC Title run.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

islesfan13 said:


> This thread just wont go away.


You dam' right foo'


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

unpopular opinion on this forum? Undertaker beating Bray Wyatt was a fine decision and if his character can't withstand a loss to a legend, then there are bigger problems to worry about


----------



## Cappi (Dec 24, 2014)

domotime2 said:


> unpopular opinion on this forum? Undertaker beating Bray Wyatt was a fine decision and if his character can't withstand a loss to a legend, then there are bigger problems to worry about


I'd agree usually, but what has creative give him since? A Ryback feud? I think he'll be fine but right now he's getting nothing at all to work with.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

Miz needs to mainevent again.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Dolph Ziggler, though he has taken it up a level lately, is still not main event material.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

The5150 said:


> Miz needs to mainevent again.


Yes, he should be the top heel in the company (I told him that at Fan Axxess). 

No one else in the 2000s can get genuine heel heat the way he can except Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

There hasn't been a truly great WWE main roster match since the Shield disbanded.


----------



## LegendKilla15 (Mar 24, 2015)

Randy Orton is top 10 all time 

And miz needs a huge push. Maybe the best on the mic currently on the roster


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> There hasn't been a truly great WWE main roster match since the Shield disbanded.


Outside of Batista and punk, the rosters still the same. So that statement was so stupid it's buying beachfront property in the prairies.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

HHH is an overrated peice of trash who only got pushed because HBK broke his back.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Chris Benoit is more tragic than monsterous. He spent years doing dangerous stunts that people like Vince Macmahon demanded he do, and damaged his brain so much in doing these stunts that he lost his mind and killed his family. He, and countless others, had to choose between staying home in healing and possibly losing their jobs (WWE has a history of firing wrestlers for getting hurt and not being able to perform), or working while injured and risking furthr damage. He is an example of the complete lack of care pro wrestling for the health of wrestlers, and the lack of understanding and care about concussions in all of sports. 



WWE has proven they do not care. It is known that the flying headbutt caused many of Benoit's concussions, but they still allowed Christian, Danielson and others to do it regularly for years following his death. They just kept on doing the same shit that gave him brain damage and led to his family's deaths. They did not offically ban chairshots to the head until 2010.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

My unpopular opinion is Neville bores me. Don't get me wrong it's not because he isn't innovative, he is. But I've seen him do all of it at UK shows for years.


----------



## redapple (Mar 30, 2014)

Daggdag said:


> Chris Benoit is more tragic than monsterous. He spent years doing dangerous stunts that people like Vince Macmahon demanded he do, and damaged his brain so much in doing these stunts that he lost his mind and killed his family. He, and countless others, had to choose between staying home in healing and possibly losing their jobs (WWE has a history of firing wrestlers for getting hurt and not being able to perform), or working while injured and risking furthr damage. He is an example of the complete lack of care pro wrestling for the health of wrestlers, and the lack of understanding and care about concussions in all of sports.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE has proven they do not care. It is known that the flying headbutt caused many of Benoit's concussions, but they still allowed Christian, Danielson and others to do it regularly for years following his death. They just kept on doing the same shit that gave him brain damage and led to his family's deaths. They did not offically ban chairshots to the head until 2010.


dont blame WWE .... they werent in his house , they didnt kill his family. wackos like you ,try to spin this Chris Benoit shit . it's not cool , people died...not fake...GET THAT INTO YOUR FUCKING HEAD!!


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

redapple said:


> dont blame WWE .... they werent in his house , they didnt kill his family. wackos like you ,try to spin this Chris Benoit shit . it's not cool , people died...not fake...GET THAT INTO YOUR FUCKING HEAD!!




So if I force you on threat of losing your job and being unable to provide for your family, to do dangeroous stunts that cause you to get brain damage that causes severe dementia that ends up causing you to kill your family (dementia is a mental condition that commonly causes violent episodes), I carry no blame. Got it.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Ryback is one of the most entertaining and best parts of the product currently.


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

Daggdag said:


> So if I force you on threat of losing your job and being unable to provide for your family, to do dangeroous stunts that cause you to get brain damage that causes severe dementia that ends up causing you to kill your family (dementia is a mental condition that commonly causes violent episodes), I carry no blame. Got it.


Oh it's Vinces fault he was diving off ladders and cages back in 95....five years before he worked for WWE. It's Vince's fault that he took chair shots to the back ofthe head, it's Vinces fault for the guy adopting a diving headbutt as his go-to move set.

Wow those 7 years in WWE are comparable to those 12 years outside of it. :booklel


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

I think Sami Zayn will be a flop on the main roster.


----------



## nate101686 (May 27, 2015)

-Cena gets way too much flack from the IWC in the past couple years his matches have been top notch

- on the subject of the IWC some of the fans (AKA smarks) annoy the fuck out of me especially the type that get so behind an indy guy in WWE its not even funny, they act like said person should get an automatic push right to the top and stay there, the other annoyance i have with smarks is how they constantly bash WWE and TNA and wish the death of said promotion or people running the companies (more so TNA)

-Vince Russo even to this day gets shit for the demise of WCW which i think was already halfway down the shitter anyway by then, people forget he was one of the biggest reasons WWE reached its zenith in the late 90s and we are missing someone with that type of booking


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

Daggdag said:


> HHH is an overrated peice of trash who only got pushed because HBK broke his back.


Pretty much everyone with a brain knows this.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

zrc said:


> My unpopular opinion is Neville bores me. Don't get me wrong it's not because he isn't innovative, he is. But I've seen him do all of it at UK shows for years.


There's also a feeling of futility in rooting for a guy while knowing that he has a clear and definite ceiling.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Most of so called smart wrestling fan are nothing more than bunch of bandwagon jumpers/switch their own opinion like changing cloths. and have no clue what are they talking about. yet act like they know everything. WWE would be better if so-called smarks never exist. plus they hypocrites as hell too.


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

Not high on rusev

jack swagger deserves a resurgence

The new day gimmick still sucks. Just because you admit it sucks doesn't make it suck less

Ryback should be in the main title picture 

Kane should be gm

Kevin owens has yet to awe me on the mic. Love em in the ring, but I've yet to see a promo I'd write home about.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Heel R truth was brilliant.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

My latest unpopular opinions....

I've yet to see what folks admire so much about Kevin Owens. He's average in the ring, average on the mic and has pretty much zero personality. I've gone on Youtube, watched several of his matches and I'm simply not impressed. 

I like Neville, but I'm sick of flippity floppity flying crap. If you want to be a gymnast, go be a gymnast. If you wanna watch gymnastics, good for you. But all that bouncy, flipping stuff is not my cup of tea. 

I have no problem with Sheamus having the MiTB case. I just hope he cashes in sooner rather than later. 

I think Hunter and Stephanie are two of the most disingenuous people the business have ever seen. 

I still miss Punk. Every.damn.week.


----------



## EliranGooner (Mar 8, 2015)

Daniel Bryan really is a B+ player. Doesn't deserve main event spot and was fortunate enough to come up with his YES chant.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Pummy said:


> Most of so called smart wrestling fan are nothing more than bunch of bandwagon jumpers/switch their own opinion like changing cloths. and have no clue what are they talking about. yet act like they know everything. WWE would be better if so-called smarks never exist. plus they hypocrites as hell too.


The truth is we like Dark Knight(Ambrose, Owens, Cesaro) and you guys like Transformers(Cena, Orton, Reigns). And you guys are pissed off cause we demand more than Transformers, we want fucking great stuff. While you're just happy with Transformers.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

rude awakening said:


> Wrestlemania 19 was the last great Wrestlemania.
> 
> DX invading WCW is the most overrated segment in history, and did nothing to elevate the business. Neither are DX in the NWO's league, despite what WWE revisionist history says.
> 
> ...


You know what, while I have never heard of this before, I can see the Hart Foundation being a better faction. No doubt they were great. (also they didn't have that annoying Syxx). I consider the nWo as being the best wrestling STORYLINE ever however. Cause it was an invasion that felt real. While Bret and his gang were just a group per se. That is why when the nWo stopped being about an invasion and added too many members and so forth, they lost their aura. Cause maybe as a group they were not as great as they were without the storyline attached to it.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with Ambrose's booking. People just hate seeing him lose.

Dolph Ziggler has been irritating lately. His character is awful now and he feels so complacent with his performances. Can't say I blame him but it's making him one of the most uninteresting people on the roster atm.

Miz isn't that bad. Love his mic work as a heel.

I hope Rock decides he doesn't to work WrestleMania next year. I'm a fan of his but he's washed up as a performer and the thought of him wrestling Triple H or anyone for that matter makes me cringe.


----------



## ST1TCH (Aug 6, 2014)

5+ years later and I still think Cody Rhodes is world championship material.

It's relevant now because I think the silver lining in the passing of Dusty which has been tearing me apart is that maybe Cody will get the crowd behind him and get a chance.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Kevin Owens is a great wrestler but I feel like he's some what overrated by his fans, especially in the promo department. Last night when he was cutting his promo on RAW, he couldn't sound more uninterested in what he was saying. It's also hard to take him seriously as a heel because he has such a baby face.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> The truth is we like Dark Knight(Ambrose, Owens, Cesaro) and you guys like Transformers(Cena, Orton, Reigns). And you guys are pissed off cause we demand more than Transformers, we want fucking great stuff. While you're just happy with Transformers.


Where the "I like Cena, Orton and Reigns" is coming from? I just talk about you guys jumping on/off whoever the community tell you to. Reigns was loved last year is hated this year, someone never watch NXT until recently but act like they're always been a fan since beginning etc. please learn to read before replying. oh and Orton > Ambrose but indy marks would say otherwise just because he worked for indy as always lol


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

New Day are actually pretty entertaining.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolph Ziggler should've been the only one fired in the Authority v. Team Cena angle and returned at the Royal Rumble (by taking somebodies spot right before their entrance) went on to win the rumble and it be Authority v. Ziggler culminating with Ziggler winning the strap from Lesnar at WM.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger should have replaced Rusev at EC and been a surprise victor. :shrug


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Neither Owens vs Cena matches were that great to me. They were good, but the nearfalls got too much and i just wanted them to end


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Titus O'Neil should be Intercontinental Champion


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

TNA is Here said:


> The truth is we like Dark Knight(Ambrose, Owens, Cesaro) and you guys like Transformers(Cena, Orton, Reigns). And you guys are pissed off cause we demand more than Transformers, we want fucking great stuff. While you're just happy with Transformers.


Cesaro Dark Knight? The guy has the personality of a toaster. And Ambrose just is a poor excuse of a Dark Knight ripoff.

No, no, no. Quit passing off average acts as great theatre which is #1 problem of the IWC.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

The current crop of wrestlers is the shittiest bunch of "superstars" the WWE has ever had. 

The WWE needs to bring back some level of character to their wrestlers. Seth Rollins, Kevin Owens, Dean Ambrose, etc. are all good talents, but they have virtually no gimmick. 

I'm not talking about bringing back the cartoon-style gimmicks of the 80s and 90s, but guys need to have some sort of substance behind their character.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

southrnbygrace said:


> I've yet to see what folks admire so much about Kevin Owens. He's average in the ring, average on the mic and has pretty much zero personality. I've gone on Youtube, watched several of his matches and I'm simply not impressed.


I agree. I simply don't like him, which apparently makes me not a "real wrestling fan" according to some people, whatever the hell that means.

I feel the same way about Brock Lesnar, btw. Most people want to see him murder Seth Rollins, but I hope Seth beats him even if that won't happen in a million years.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Irrelevant said:


> Dolph Ziggler has been irritating lately. His character is awful now and he feels so complacent with his performances. Can't say I blame him but it's making him one of the most uninteresting people on the roster atm.


Yup. He was great in the fall/winter but he's grown stale, been thrown into a shitty storyline, continues to come off as a douchebag on screen, and is still cutting the same promo.

I don't know what it is in particular if it even is anything that's changed about his act but his work isn't as enjoyable as it used to be for the most part. 



southrnbygrace said:


> I think Hunter and Stephanie are two of the most disingenuous people the business have ever seen.
> 
> I still miss Punk. Every.damn.week.


^


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

WWE based wrestlers perform better than the Indie guys! 

Proof?

The two guys have been pulling out ****+ matches this year are Roman Reigns and John Cena.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I actually liked Sheamus winning MITB. :shrug


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Chrome said:


> I actually liked Sheamus winning MITB. :shrug


I do too! I'm a fan of Sheamus!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

simonitro said:


> I do too! I'm a fan of Sheamus!


Same here. I would've preferred Reigns winning and then turning heel on Ambrose, but I'm fine with Sheamus winning it. At least it wasn't Kane.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Seth Rollins thanking himself on Monday Night Rollins is the most entertaining promo I've seen in months.


----------



## LJCooke (Oct 10, 2013)

I prefer both JBL and Jerry Lawler on commentary to that company bitch-boy Michael Cole. Maybe I also hate him since he is Cena's mate.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DX(HBK,HHH&Chyna) entertained me more and were cooler than the NWO.


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

Kevin Owens is a B- player.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Lucha Underground is too spotty for my taste.

Basing a company for only the high-flyer, flips and kicks wrestlers gets boring after awhile. Wrestling companies MUST always have variety of performers.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The New Generation was alittle better than it gets credit for, especially in-ring wise, more than anyother aspect. You had Bret, HBK, Foley, Owen, Razor, 1-2-3 Kid putting on good matches more times than not. They were *by far* the best workers on the roster at that point in time. Not an unpopular opinion, but an extension of my original point that the NG era was good in-ring wise.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Kurt Angle should've won the Undisputed Championship in Vengeance 2001, Jericho wasn't ready and that title reign hurted his credibility for years.

Booker T should've included in the tournament instead of Jericho.


----------



## GodsLastGift (Jun 2, 2015)

Ric Flair is decent at best.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

simonitro said:


> Lucha Underground is too spotty for my taste.
> 
> Basing a company for only the high-flyer, flips and kicks wrestlers gets boring after awhile. Wrestling companies MUST always have variety of performers.


Out of interest, have you watched the program? Muertes, Cage, Hernandez, Big Ryck are all big parts of the show and aren't exactly high flyers. Lucha Undergound has one of the MORE diverse rosters around imo.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't fully know how it goes on here, if it's controversial or not, as he's pretty over now over on Reddit, but i don't like Roman Reigns one bit. I don't like his moveset, his refusal to move on from the Shield gear + entrance etc. 

I've seen that some of his fans on here can be a touch defensive though, not naming names


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I thought that Cena/Owens II was nothing special.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

D2theLux said:


> Seth Rollins thanking himself on Monday Night Rollins is the most entertaining promo I've seen in months.


I agree! That promo had me cracking up, especially when he just kept mentioning his own name over and over. Also "The Devil's Favourite Dinosaur" lol :lol I love Seth's egotistical heel promos, they're funny and entertaining. Hell, I just love big ego heel Seth in general


----------



## crazylegs77 (Feb 18, 2015)

bearded Daniel Bryan is more of an idiot face than Johnny Manziel


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

I would say that CM Punk was the weakest WWE Champion of all time, but that is what basically everyone thinks.

But for real though, my opinion that WWE needs more belts to fight for, and a Saturday morning show. Like all those dark matches and WWE Live's, like being able to watch those with in studio commentary on Saturday morning. I mean they say kids are their target, yet they don't have any wrestling on Saturday morning prime time.

But yeah, I want the Euro Belt back, and I think they need Diva's Tag Team belts for when the 4 horsewoman show up. The Divas division is gonna be loaded.


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

weatherwarden said:


> I agree! That promo had me cracking up, especially when he just kept mentioning his own name over and over. Also "The Devil's Favourite Dinosaur" lol :lol I love Seth's egotistical heel promos, they're funny and entertaining. Hell, I just love big ego heel Seth in general


It was just a blatant ripoff of Jericho's "Man of 1004 holds" promo (what with the list and all, i kept expecting Armbar to pop up). That and the whole Monday Night Rollins thing. A good ripoff, but still a ripoff.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I have no interest in Tough Enough.


----------



## Hands So Low (Jun 1, 2015)

Literally no interest whatsoever.


----------



## Hands So Low (Jun 1, 2015)

The best part about Daniel Bryans hot streak was the fact they booked him to be the modern day Dusty Rhodes


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Finn Balor is dull. Always found him to be outside of his amazing wrestling. 

Haven't cared for Samoa Joe since 2008. Not shocked to see he's a sack of shit in the ring in NXT. He's way past his prime.

Lucha Underground just isn't my cup of tea. I find it cheesy as hell for the most part.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

sarnobat said:


> I have no interest in Tough Enough.


:ti OMG me too, I haven't seen a minute of it ever.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Fandangohome said:


> It was just a blatant ripoff of Jericho's "Man of 1004 holds" promo (what with the list and all, i kept expecting Armbar to pop up). That and the whole Monday Night Rollins thing. A good ripoff, but still a ripoff.


You're right, it was a rip off. Which is why I said Monday Night Rollins 3 seconds before he did, and said "he's just gonna thank himself" when he pulled out the list.

It wasn't at all original, but I loved every second of it. Probably due in part to the fact that I'm a huge Jericho fan...


----------



## Isaac2289 (Aug 25, 2012)

i have no interest in a Hogan V Austin match. Would much prefer Austin V Taker


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i think triple h is secretly gay based on his history with women. from chyna to steph who's built like an amazon women. body frame of a middle linebacker in the nfl. there is something very gay there.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> i think triple h is secretly gay based on his history with women. from chyna to steph who's built like an amazon women. body frame of a middle linebacker in the nfl. there is something very gay there.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

The term "babyface" is completely inappropriate to describe a good guy wrestler. Describing Brock Lesnar or Steve Austin as a babyface just sounds ridiculous.


----------



## phazeone1 (Feb 22, 2015)

I..think wwe sucks.. They cater to kid daily to the point that they are now trying to raise that age gap with network shows. Wwe ruins raw and sm by showing consent replays. Smacks down taping gets edited and we got shown raw replays non stop. Cole sucks on commentary. Roman lame needed to go back to the bottom and work his way to the top. And cena just needs to stop. This is just my first draft... 

At this moment seth, wwe champ, is crying to get taken back by tweetle dumb and d


----------



## awwe1 (May 8, 2010)

I don't know how unpopular it is but I assume most people won't agree, I love R-Truth. I wish he got a lengthy US or IC title run. THink he's good enough in the ring, hilarious with his promos and plays the psycho heel well (him with Miz from a couple years ago). Still hoping he gets a decent mid-card push and title run, and then uses that to put over younger talent after a few months. 

Also loved Rey Mysterio's world title run. Big Mysterio mark, that was one of my favorite things to happen in the WWE.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

awwe1 said:


> I don't know how unpopular it is but I assume most people won't agree, I love R-Truth. I wish he got a lengthy US or IC title run. THink he's good enough in the ring, hilarious with his promos and plays the psycho heel well (him with Miz from a couple years ago). Still hoping he gets a decent mid-card push and title run, and then uses that to put over younger talent after a few months.


R-Truth is way more entertaining than anything else on the show. Since Santino retired, R-Truth has been the only segment I really pay attention to.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I like Roman Reigns.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

The HBK v. Hart Iron Man match is extremely overrated. The 1st 55 minutes or so is a snoozefest, not to mention that the finish IMO is horrible. If the WWE put on that same match on at WM32 it would be ripped to shreds. I much rather prefer the Iron Man match between The Rock and HHH, although the ending of that one wasn't great either.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

Commodus said:


> Mick Foley is a fucking pussy for ducking out of the feud with Ambrose. It's shameful that a man like him, who cut the best promos of all time, can now be so conceited that he is unable to differentiate comments made to further a storyline from genuine insults.
> I used to respect Foley, but when I found out that he's basically ducked out on the Ambrose feud it made him come across like a total coward and shill.



I asked him a question about this, last year, at one of his stand-up shows over here in the UK.......he wasn't expecting the question I think and he gave some bullshit story about him texting Dean to say it was on and Dean not getting the messages as Foley was in the UK and Dean was in the US......never heard of tri-band...or whatever it is!!!!

- My favourite wrestler ever went down in my estimation that day (didn't stop me dressing up a Mankind for a Stag weekend in Magaluf recently though....


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

It's so embarrassing whenever wrestlers say in shoot interviews "it's more fun being a heel". Even if it truly is easier to get people to hate you than like you, it just comes across as false modesty or them trying to be cool and rebellious.


----------



## Franco7 (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't think Edge should be in the WWE Hall of Fame and don't consider him a legend.

Owen Hart was better than Bret. 

DX is overrated.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Chris Benoit's career was about to go downhill so left WWE at the right time. I'm not saying lives should have been lost over it, but he'd have been defined down after tapping out to Cena in the draft and being moved to the ECW brand.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Superhippy said:


> The HBK v. Hart Iron Man match is extremely overrated. The 1st 55 minutes or so is a snoozefest, not to mention that the finish IMO is horrible. If the WWE put on that same match on at WM32 it would be ripped to shreds. I much rather prefer the Iron Man match between The Rock and HHH, although the ending of that one wasn't great either.


I agree about the WM 12 one (never saw the other). It was Pat Patterson's dream match and if you listen to Talk is Jericho when Pat is a special guest he'll tell you its his favourite match of all time  There's also an interesting anecdote about Vince telling him how stupid the concept of the Royal Rumble was.


----------



## Changes (Dec 3, 2014)

Jingoro said:


> i think triple h is secretly gay based on his history with women. from chyna to steph who's built like an amazon women. body frame of a middle linebacker in the nfl. there is something very gay there.


Post of the Month. This is why I still frequently check out WF despite it being perpetually miserable.


----------



## Changes (Dec 3, 2014)

I rarely watch wrestling anymore but I still have a few shots: 

- 2015 is shaping as a pivotal year fro the wrestling business, with foreign and local promotions getting more exposure. As for WWE's side, it's nice to see how NXT is flourishing. For the first time in two decades, it seems WWE's product (not as a brand) is getting some competition. 

- Brock or Reigns feuding with Sheamus would be boring. I just don't see the chemistry. For Summerslam, I want to see Reigns going against Brock for a rematch, with or without the world title. Imo, Sheamus could work well Dean Ambrose if he had won the title at MITB.

- Rey Mysterio last few years in the WWE were dreadful. His 2013-14 run should have been special but instead he was booked almost as a non-entity (below a jobber).

- I can't believe they didn't let RVD face CM Punk or Daniel Bryan in 2013.

- Batista's return in 2014 was unexpectedly fun and helpful to the roster. He was less of an Animal but, man, he kept it real by embracing the bitchy heel gimmick to perfection and taking part on some of the best matches of that year. If he comes back, he'll most likely be a face, and he'll definitely have one more world title reign. 

- Chris Jericho just needs to disappear for a long time and prep for one final run, winning another IC title. 

- Cena will be retiring sooner than expected. During his interviews, I can feel he's hiding a lot of emotions and it won't be kept that way forever.


----------



## Top Heel (Mar 7, 2015)

Some of mine.
SUPERSTARS
- Kevin Owens is more championship worthy than Seth Rollins.

-Dean Ambrose is bad but not terrible in the ring.

- Kane, Big Show and The Undertaker need to retire. It's 2015.

- John Cena is still solid in the ring and hasn't gotten rusty one bit.

-If Dolph Ziggler was to have a feud with Tyler Breeze it would be very entertaining.

DIVAS.
- Cameron could be a top heel if they gave her the chance to go all out. As well as Summer Rae.

-Naomi is much better in ring wrestling than half main Divas roster and is very underrated. 

-Charlotte is completely unattractive and I will never like her one bit. She just doesn't draw me in. 

-Paige is getting worse in the ring.

-Alexa Bliss could be a top face in the future and be at the top of it as well.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Not a big fan of this "IndyCena" who does 400 moves in every match with no psychology or good storytelling. I think his recent matches vs. Cesaro & Owens are really overrated. And usually I enjoy Cena's matches, especially his PPV matches.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The bigger guys are stepping up their game more than the smaller, high-flyers that the IWC are high on them.

For the past 2 weeks or heck, the entire year, guys like Cesaro, Rusev, John Cena, Kevin Owens, Ryback, Sheamus and Roman Reigns are working better than guys like Neville, Dolph Ziggler, Stardust, and the like.

I don't want to shit on the smaller guys but they really need step things up too. Just being small and high-flyer that doesn't mean you're automatically better wrestlers than the bigger guys.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Roman Reigns is a better mic worker than Kevin Owens.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Neville is good for crowd warming with high flying matches, but little else.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

The pop-up powerbomb isn't a good finisher.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Fin Balor's entrance is corny as hell, him slithering to the ring just looks goofy to me.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

CM Punk doesn't owe the WWE or it's fans anything.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank god wwe shop has shirts size 5x. They can double as twin bed sheets


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Seth Rollins has been a better champion than Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Ahem... (Feb 15, 2014)

Rollins has been the best champion since CM Punk's 434 day reign. I literally have no clue why people are saying he sucks as champ...

Kane is one of the most overrated wrestlers of all time...

Roman Reigns deserves to be in the main event...

Bray Wyatt is destined to always be boring as shit without the Wyatt Family...

I don't miss CM Punk in the slightest, he was really boring after his match with Taker at WM29...


----------



## Showtime2k8 (Oct 27, 2008)

I want to see Cena break Flair's WHC Title Record as I think Cena is more enjoyable and deserving on the record than Flair who was imo just a great talker, ring work was no better than Cena...

Flair isn't in my Top 5 all-time let alone GOAT... HHH, Michaels, Austin, Rock, and Hart should all be considered better than Flair. I think Cena is better than as well...

Im not a fan of the smaller guys either, none of them can draw or work like Michaels nor can they bring any believeability to them winning...

Tyson Kidd is better then Daniel Bryan/Bryan Danielson and if given the chance would be the best "small guy" in the business even if it is just as an IC or US Champ... 

I don't care about the Rock's yearly match

I wanna see Austin one more time(not unpopular)

I wouldn't mind seeing another HHH Title Run or 2 or 3... He should pass Flair's 16 as well...

Angle should come back to WWE as a GM or "The Boss" in a storyline where Vince says HHH and Steph are not best for business which leads HHH into wrestling more...


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

Tyler Breeze is brilliant and performs his gimmick incredibly. If he flops when he comes up to the main roster WWE will have committed an absolute travesty.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't get why Rock vs. Brock is the ideal match at WrestleMania 32 to some people. It would be just as bad as Rock vs. Triple H.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Cena still sucks and i don't see how burying midcarders on a weekly basis is "putting them over".


----------



## Fandangohome (Apr 30, 2013)

- Rusev might just be the best overall performer in WWE right now.

- Rollins has been a good champ despite poor buyrates and viewing figures

- Cesaro is a better worker than most of the NJPW smark favourites

- Finn Balor is a massive downgrade as NXT champ compared to Owens

- I like Blake and Murphy even without Alexa Bliss


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Luch Underground isn't that much better than WWE, honestly.

Lucha Underground is smarksville which most of the wrestlers are high-flyers and spot monkeys with an exception of few wrestlers that are different.

Wrestling is about variety and not only one type. You need the powerhouse, the high-flyer, the technical, the all-rounders, the hardcore, the brawler, and the jobber.


----------



## Berkajr (Jun 28, 2007)

I still Think Hogan should have one more match at Wrestlemania as a send off, like Flair and HBK.

If I can't get against Austin I would do a prefferably a short match against Great Khali where Hogan slams Khali.


Also I liekd Blake Beverly and thought he had potential to be IC Champion.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Showtime2k8 said:


> I want to see Cena break Flair's WHC Title Record as I think Cena is more enjoyable and deserving on the record than Flair who was imo just a great talker, ring work was no better than Cena...
> 
> Flair isn't in my Top 5 all-time let alone GOAT... HHH, Michaels, Austin, Rock, and Hart should all be considered better than Flair. I think Cena is better than as well...


:applause finally someone get it.

Possibly most overrated wrestler of all time. only chopped, woooooooooooo and oversell. not to mention he is slow as hell despite not a big wrestler. GOAT? :maury

His daughter only wrestle for 2-3 years and she is already better than him is just :lol


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Ryback isn't believable in the ring at all

so clunky, so awkward, you can see him preparing for his move miles before he executes them, so sloppy, doesn't move like an athlete, stumbles around the ring

every time I watch him my suspension of disbelief is broken, he looks so choreographed in the ring 

love him on the mic tho


----------



## sexton_hardcastle (Oct 13, 2014)

I don't think Kevin Owens is that impressive and I didn't enjoy his matches with Cena


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

The US title is bigger than the WWE title.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Mike Tenay is awesome


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

The Taker/Brock brawl was boring and predictable.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Jushin Liger is overrated


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Taker vs. Brock still gets apathy from me. Literally no point in another match between them. Cool brawl on RAW but that still doesn't make me any more excited for their match at Summerslam. Sucks even more that it's gonna be the main event.

Kevin Owens should use the Pumphandle Neckbreaker as his finisher instead of the Pop-up Powerbomb. It's too devastating looking to be used as just another move in his moveset.

I'm warming up to the idea of Sheamus being WWE champion. Just don't have him become another chickenshit heel please.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I liked Heidenreich and wanted him to have a good singles push. Most unpopular opinion ever, I got flamed so badly on here way back then. Also for liking Orlando Jordan too.*


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

Kane, Henry and The Miz should main eventing WM32.


----------



## WadeBarret4Life (Dec 19, 2010)

I think Dr Pepper is better than coke and Pepsi.


----------



## Tony Soprano (Feb 4, 2015)

Rock vs Brock makes less sense than Rock vs Triple H.


----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

I personally think that this Brock Lesnar-Undertaker pairing is horrible booking. Brock will undoubtedly have to take it easy on 'Taker, because his body simply can't handle the abuse. How is Brock going to take Taker to "Suplex City" if he's not even allow to do Germans out of fear of legit hurting Taker? Even if Undertaker prevails, what is the point? Nothing can change the fact that Brock ended The Streak, and everything that he's done since then -- all of his momentum, his slow face turn/acceptance by the fans, the "Suplex City" merchandising campaign -- will be erased and none of it will make any sense, and will make me wonder why the heck The Streak was ended to begin with, if Taker going over is going to be the result anyway.


----------



## ajbrad (Jun 25, 2014)

- Heath Slater deserves a decent midcard push, hell maybe even a midcard title run at some point

- Goldberg was a terrible wrestler

- WCW was the worst of The Big 3 in the 1990's

- The Invasion Angle was awful


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

Kane still puts on good matches in 2015.


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

TheManof1000post said:


> Ryback isn't believable in the ring at all
> 
> so clunky, so awkward, you can see him preparing for his move miles before he executes them, so sloppy, doesn't move like an athlete, stumbles around the ring
> 
> ...


Ryback is bad in the ring, but great on the mic?

Wow, that is an unpopular opinion :grin2:


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

Kaajo36 said:


> Kane, Henry and The Miz should main eventing WM32.


:Wat?


----------



## wwefan123 (Jul 22, 2015)

Franco7 said:


> *I don't think Edge should be in the WWE Hall of Fame and don't consider him a legend.*
> 
> Owen Hart was better than Bret.
> 
> DX is overrated.


Have you seen the hall of fame? Every Tom, Dick and Harry gets in now, it's hardly just for legends.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm so sick of hearing the phrase "not connecting with the crowd". What does that even mean? They don't have a catchphrase that the crowd chant along with them?


----------



## Ace0619 (Jul 23, 2015)

The Miz should be a main eventer. He is severely underrated as a wrestler and is the best mic worker on the active roster (wrestlers, not Paul Heyman).


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Ace0619 said:


> The Miz should be a main eventer. He is severely underrated as a wrestler and is the best mic worker on the active roster (wrestlers, not Paul Heyman).


Agree. I can't stand the guy, which is exactly what you want in a heel. He's a natural.


----------



## RatedGamer (Dec 1, 2014)

-Ric Flair in the ring feels like a jobber
-Batista is a good in-ring worker
-Jeff Hardy is better as Anti-Christ of Professional Wrestling
-And is a great all rounder
-CM Punk is better on the mic than Dwayne
-Ryback is painful to watch
-Christian should have given the chance
-Cena is great in ring worker
-Bret Hart puts me into sleep
-Angle lacks psychology
-Physical wrestling is better than midget wrestling
-The Miz rocks as a heel
-Triple H deserve to be in the greatest top 5 wrestlers


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

Wrestling is fake shit and not worth more than 9.99 a month.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Emerald guardian said:


> Wrestling is fake shit and not worth more than 9.99 a month.


Dana White, is that you?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Felpent said:


> Triple H is Top 5 Greatest of all time.


Agreed. 

I just quoted a post from 2012.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman Reigns vs John Cena would be a pretty damn good match.


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

Fans are hipsters. Listening to the fans is probably the worst thing WWE could ever do.

The one memorable thing CM Punk did was that promo. The only way he could get over was by "breaking the fourth wall". Easily the most overrated "superstar" of the current era.

HHH doesn't deserve half the shit he gets.

Curtis Axel deserves so much more than being a comedy act jobber. Same with Sandow.

I watch Tough Enough... For Amanda, but still, I watch it.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

* Paige is pushed only by the lack of better options, kinda like Ivory and her multiple title reigns.

* When The Miz won the WWE Championship it was the last time WWE progressively pushed a guy who earned his first world title reign, screw CM Punk or Bryan, this guy was a real cinderella/underdog story.

* Mark Henry push in 2011 was unnecessary, his matches were, being generous, midlevel; he needed his opponent to bump like a ragdoll to be credible, and he ended getting injured which made his whole push useless because he couldn't give the rub to anyone.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Big Show is more entertaining than CM Punk.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Roman Reigns vs John Cena would be a pretty damn good match.


Another cool match would be Roman Reigns vs. The Undertaker would be really awesome, if Undertaker is healthy and could go... these two would bring out an epic match.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't get the fuss about Renee Young. Like she is certainly not ugly by any stretch, but the way some people here carry on about her, i just dont understand :shrug


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

The Undertaker has to retire by Brock beating the shit out of him again this Sunday..


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ryback really is not that bad of a wrestler


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I hope Undertaker beats Brock Lesnar clean on Sunday.


----------



## Watertaco (Feb 17, 2015)

Kaajo36 said:


> Kane, Henry and The Miz should main eventing WM32.



Lel top kek


----------



## CornNthemorN (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't find ec3 appealing. I think he's just the best of a bad situation.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Rampaige said:


> I don't get the fuss about Renee Young. Like she is certainly not ugly by any stretch, but the way some people here carry on about her, i just dont understand :shrug


I always thought people liked her because she approaches wrestling in a sports-like way.

What I like about her is that she doesn't come across as a superior, impeccable, untouchable princess the way the Trish Stratuses of this world do. She's very down to earth when I hear her on podcasts.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Brock Lesnar sounds like Jimmy De Santa from GTA V when he talks. Not sure if it's an unpopular opinion, just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

The ending was a very good decision by the WWE since they seem to planning Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar III and I'm totally with them with this idea.

I'm going to assume it's happening at Wrestlemania 32 in which Undertaker defeats Brock Lesnar decisively and retires with a victory and the match should be the main event if Taker is 100% retiring.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Kayfabe-wise (and maybe in reality), Rollins gets so much special treatment that a WM main event vs Reigns would get most of the fans on Reigns side.


----------



## Kevin0wens (Aug 24, 2015)

The Undertaker 'gimmick' has always been cringe worthy to me, even at an early age. Cant get anymore unpopular than that can it?


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Kevin0wens said:


> The Undertaker 'gimmick' has always been cringe worthy to me, even at an early age. Cant get anymore unpopular than that can it?


I'd roll my eyes every post 1993 when they'd turn the lights off for his entrance. I found it very annoying that you couldn't see a damn thing and that he walked so slowly.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Kofi Kingston is the weak link in New Day. The other 2 are far more entertaining. Though I do wonder what Kofi's Royal Rumble 2016 spot will be.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I honestly think Alexa Bliss is overrated.

She's decent enough, but you'd think she's the greatest wrestler to have lived the way some go on about her.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Nikki Bella deserves a lot of credit for elevating the prestige of the Divas title. The way she holds it above her head when she walks to the ring makes it such a prize possession. Now if only the IC and US title holders of the last 15 years would do the same...


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Ryback is extremely overrated.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

ajbrad said:


> - Heath Slater deserves a decent midcard push, hell maybe even a midcard title run at some point
> 
> - Goldberg was a terrible wrestler
> 
> ...


I actually think Goldberg was better than people think. He is actually underrated when booked properly. Watch Goldberg vs DDP at Halloween Havoc and Goldberg vs Nash at Starrcade 1999.


----------



## Triple-B (May 11, 2014)

Roman Reigns is criminally underrated.


----------



## The Shield (Aug 30, 2015)

The Tempest said:


> Ryback is extremely overrated.


True.Why he is even holding the IC title is beyond me fpalm.Bores me to death,and The Miz is a better candidate for the IC title(although Kevin Owens should hold it)

My unpopular opinion: Roman Reigns is one of the best wrestlers in WWE currently.He delivers constantly in the main event matches,yet he gets undeserved hate.

My other opinion:
Charlotte is the weak link in the divas division(compared to the higher ability divas,such as Sasha and Becky).She's a decent wrestler but she's getting pushed because of Ric Flair(the girl had no wrestling experience but she still got into NXT.I'll admit however that she is a fast learner).And her gimmick is crap.What is she supposed to be?Ric Flair's daughter?
Roman gets a lot of flack for getting pushed for neopatism(i doubt it) but even than,it's so obvious Charlotte is pushed as Ric Flair's daughter,yet no one mentions it.Unpopular opinion it is!


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

The Tempest said:


> Ryback is extremely overrated.


Who exactly is rating Ryback extremely high in the first place?


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

Bayley <3 said:


> I honestly think Alexa Bliss is overrated.
> 
> She's decent enough, but you'd think she's the greatest wrestler to have lived the way some go on about her.



Who exactly goes on and on about Alexa Bliss? She's better then most the girls on NXT and the main roster 

though I still don't know who goes on and on about her

I know people love Bailey , Sasha ,and Paige though I haven't heard much if any Alexa Bliss talk


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Dean Ambrose is insanely overrated. He has no idea how to tell a story in the ring, knows like three moves, and has the lamest finisher of anyone near the main event scene (even worse than the AA). Roman Reigns deserves the push over him


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

Sheamus is a good in-ring worker and has had great matches with Daniel Bryan and Cesaro in the past.


----------



## polar bear (Jul 29, 2015)

The Lucha Dragons and Los Matdores are absolutely phenomenal inside the ring though most likely will never be tag champs in the near future due to lack of mic skills though you never know I never thought the Uso's were good on the mic though back then the tag team division was complete shit


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

Bret Hart was boring, and should have only been midcard. He dogs on other wrestlers' egos while in the same breath putting himself over.

Owen Hart was not main event.

Randy Orton is boring as hell.

Sandra Banks is boring

Samoa Joe, overrated.

Neville, bring back cruiserweights bc his dude is too small to win a midcard belt.

Kevin Owens, too fat to be taken seriously. He looks a lot like what I picture most of the IWC looking; bearded and fat, and puppy dog eyes.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

- Cody Rhodes/ Stardust is world championship material.
- I dislike Ryback with a passion.


----------



## webb_dustin (Apr 10, 2012)

The Masked One said:


> - Cody Rhodes/ Stardust is world championship material.
> - I dislike Ryback with a passion.


Wait,those are unpopular opinions?!


----------



## AttitudeEraFan (Jan 24, 2015)

webb_dustin said:


> Randy Orton is boring as hell.


It isn't an unpopular opinion. It's a fact.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Roman Reigns should be removed from the roster entirely, and stuck in NXT until he can spell "pro wrestling".


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

While the Production,booking and set design was interesting some of the actual matches in LU are severely overated. Outside of Prince Puma and people who left WWE over personal conflict (IE Ivelisse and Catrina not willing to "Suck" up to the right people) most of the roster was just spot monkeys.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Roman Reigns made things interesting in the build-up to Wrestlemania and made a lot of chaos and I find that a good thing. After his awesome match with Brock Lesnar, things became a little bit more PC.

Seth Rollins is a great champion and he's one of the few that keeps me coming back from more. At least, there's some development and his story is on-going. For people that wish he'd lose the title, I'm looking at you... once he loses it, you'd beg WWE to put the title back on him. Mark my words.

I'm a big fan of Dean Ambrose and the only thing he needs is some variety in his moveset. He just brawls, kicks, sells moves, 327783268 rebound clothesline attempts until he connects and dirty deeds.

I'm a big fan of all three Shield members and they all deserve winning the title. Bit me, Roman Reigns haters! He deserves more than he giving credit for at this point.


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

I think that a reverse psychology method was intentionally put into effect For a Cesaro push when Vince openly stated that he "doesn't connect" to the WWE Universe. My unpopular idea not being that he (Cesaro) doesn't deserve to be where he's at, I just think that there's a certain segment of the wrestling fan universe that is out to prove Vince is detached & wrong at every opportunity & he KNOWS it. So my unpopular idea is Vince is smart & can still put one over on us.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Finn Balor is overrated, lacks character depth and has zero mic skills. After the entrance and his inring there's nothing to him.


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

Cena is a great worker.
Daniel Bryan is greatly overrated.
Rollins is good on the mic.
Reigns could be huge if booked right.
Sheamus is a good worker.
Ziggler is overrated (still a fan).
Cesaro has potential on the mic.
Balor is a little boring (still a fan).
Sandow is boring.
Ryback became a solid performer.
Miz is very very good at his job.
Jericho is boring now (used to be great).


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I still don't get the notion that Kevin Owens can be a main event level talent one day. Same goes for Sami Zayn.


----------



## Punk_316 (Sep 9, 2014)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Wade Barrett is boring. He's never impressed me with his matches and his promos are average. Don't know why people expected him to go places as a pointless King of the Ring winner.


The original Bad News Barrett gimmick was amazing. Just as it was gaining real momentum, WWE squashed it.


----------



## Brad Only (Jul 29, 2015)

Seeing Cena live in a small house show venue in Springfield IL this year showed me why he's elevated in status with the WWE. He's more "electrifying" than the Rock while working in the ring. He stole the show.

Jericho is the best house worker on the roster & should still be on RAW/Smack weekly. ------While almost everyone else on the roster works very safe & looks dead in the eyes @ house shows, this last one I went too he lit the place up by just being himself. The lighting & entrance music malfunctioned during his appearance so much I thought it was booked that way. He stood arms out for MINUTES....waiting...waiting...arms back down....arms back up....etc. people cheered....stopped...confused cheering again...It was a total disaster all the way to the ring. But when that dude grabbed the mic he said "Whatever, who cares! I remember the last time I was here & I absolutely love this town!" He followed up with the "bottom feeding trash bag" comments everyone loves & even if he was lying through his teeth, sold me he was the happiest sonofagun to be there.


----------



## Anal Eruption (Sep 4, 2015)

John Cena is better than The Rock. Seriously The Rock was cheesy and lacked substance


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

I don't get the big deal with SCSA as a character (not in ring), most of his mic work was annoying as hell.

HHH is why the attitude era was so good for me.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Sucks to say because I'm a fan of these two but none of the Cesaro/Owens matches so far have been impressive to me.


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

I find HHH very boring in the ring and the only thing I ever liked about Austin was the crowd reactions when his music hit.
I prefer the Ruthless Aggression era to the Attitude Era.
X7 wasn't the best Wrestlemania, 19 was.


----------



## ajbrad (Jun 25, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> I actually think Goldberg was better than people think. He is actually underrated when booked properly. Watch Goldberg vs DDP at Halloween Havoc and Goldberg vs Nash at Starrcade 1999.


I think DDP vs. Golberg at Halloween Havoc is Goldberg's best match of his career indefinitely. However, if you watch his match against Regal on Nitro, you can't help but notice all of his flaws when he's wrestling someone who has tons of ability in the ring


----------



## Terrence (Aug 10, 2015)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Sucks to say because I'm a fan of these two but none of the Cesaro/Owens matches so far have been impressive to me.


Smark answer: You obviously have no idea how the business works, just like at ROH 2005, Steen vs Cluadio in a 5* match. They are both crisp in ring workers. You should study the indy's before you talk WWE fanboy!


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

I legitimately would like to see a Mean Street Posse Triple Threat at Wrestlemania.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

I detest Daniel Bryan, he'd have been barely more than a lower midcarder in any era but this one, the yes! Stuff is v v annoying

I thought Austin was overly favoured by Vince in 1998/99 should have dropped the title to Kane for longer

I still like Kane and show, call me what you like they remind me of the better eras, tho big show should have kanes corporate roll when Kane eventually returns as the big red monster


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

-Ziggler is overrated and needs rusev to crush him

-Why is R truth a baby face even though he is the only 1 on the low card that is relatively over as a face whenever hes on TV


----------



## Cena is useless (May 7, 2015)

Sting should win the title
Foley has become almost as bad as Bret when it comes to bitterness
Batista was great
Dudleys are meh
My favorite Austin match is vs HHH in 3 stages of hell
Trish isn't the hottest diva..Paige,Lita,Alexa,Eden are all better looking so post tons of laughing gifs as a reply
Flair always bored me
Dolph sucks can't believe some call him the next Shawn/Mr Perfect


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

People say John Cena has been doing an amazing job elevating the US title. I haven't noticed any difference. I think John Cena's been doing an amazing job since 2005 with whatever storyline he's been in, while the US title is just as meaningless as ever.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been enjoying WWE a lot in 2015.

* New Day are so fresh and entertaining
* NXT has brought so much new blood to the main roster
* Bo Dallas is inspirational (though not being used much this year)
* The Shield alumni really have broken the Orton-Cena stranglehold on the main event
* Heyman's promos are better than anything on television since the early 90s.
* The Lucha Dragons have brought a lot of innovative maneuvers
* Miz has always contributed a lot to the heel trash-talking pillar of WWE
* Though I don't understand a word of what Bray Wyatt is saying, he has established a compelling character that has a cult following
* The Bella Twins have provided the sex appeal to the Divas division that maintain my interest, even if they're not given enough airtime
* Total Divas is a fascinating behind-the-scenes look at the road life of wrestlers (female or not)
* 5 hours of first-run programming a week is something no other form of TV can provide and I never feel alone.


----------



## Dgario Stringfield (Jul 27, 2015)

Never really liked the "Goldberg" role stars (ryback,Goldberg,Brock lesnar).

Idk y ppl love cesaro so much yes he can wrestle but he's so boring

Why doesn't wwe hurry up and turn reigns n Ambrose to edge n Christian


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

"Ring psychology" and "telling a story" barely exist.

Anyone can pretend to be hurt. Anyone with confidence can play to the crowd. I don't get "spot monkeys" because as long as you have a character to get over and you are actually doing it, then the more spots the better. Someone earlier said something about Lucha Underground just being spot monkeys. Granted, I only actually watched the first 7 episodes or something but when a dude who hasn't said a word and has a mask on is making me get what role he plays in a feud, then he's doing everything he needs to. After he's achieved that, boom, bring in the high risk incredible wrestling.

I think it comes down to booking. Some guys like The Rock or Austin talk to their opponent during the match which is improved and was cool but really if the booking says "epic moment where the two of you are just swinging with every last bit of energy", I don't get how that's ring psychology? If it says "epic springboard cutter" I find that to be the same thing.


----------



## The B Team (Nov 19, 2012)

Gangrel and Kevin Thorn should have created a tag team and kicked everyones ass ...


----------



## SatyamHair (Sep 5, 2015)

stone cold popular name in wwe .... my top ...


----------



## SatyamHair (Sep 5, 2015)

Nice match between johncina and rock....


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*The Ascension could be something great with proper booking*
*Damien Sandow is the most wasted talent in WWE today*
*Slater Gator should reunite and be pushed in Team Hell No style*
*WWE should secure Batista for one last properly booked run*
*MVP should make a comeback in a similar fashion to Jericho's 2012 return*
*Erick Rowan is a solid worker for his size and character and should take back his place in The Wyatt Family*
*Drew McIntyre could've legitimately been much more*
*I can't for the love of all that's holy stand Ric Flair*
*Gionna Daddio is the hottest woman in WWE today kada*


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

ajbrad said:


> I think DDP vs. Golberg at Halloween Havoc is Goldberg's best match of his career indefinitely. However, if you watch his match against Regal on Nitro, you can't help but notice all of his flaws when he's wrestling someone who has tons of ability in the ring


Yea but Goldberg was green as Hell when he faced Regal. On top of that, all they gave him for matches on Nitro were 30 seconds squatches. When he had gained experienced and got used to wrestling, I think he was as good as anybody out there. Nothing great but when he had good partners in the ring like DDP, he made it work. I mean two wrestlers that everybody were saying were garbage in the ring like Goldberg and Nash gave one of the best big men match I've ever seen. That match had great psychology, both guys worked their butts off and even if both were two strong guys that couldn't look too weak, they both managed to long pretty strong. 

Also chemistry plays a lot in this. I've seen a match between two great wrestlers like Regal and Dean Malenko and it was pretty horrible. The guys just didn't gel and kept botching moves.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Sucks to say because I'm a fan of these two but none of the Cesaro/Owens matches so far have been impressive to me.


I have a theory and I think it's because Owens and Cesaro don't hate each other enough. They respect and admire each other too much. And while sure wrestling is make-believe, you need some hate in there. They didn't gave them enough time to build the feud via promos and angles and so forth. And you need that to make things interesting. 

So far Cesaro has been one of my favorite wrestlers but I'm still doubting if he has the "it" factor.


----------



## NatePaul101 (Jun 21, 2014)

Wyatt comes across as a campy 80's horror movie cult leader that I take as seriously and creepy as the comic book super villain Stardust. (I like Stardust btw)

If Stardust was portrayed in a darker role & WWE presented him as someone we should take seriously, there's no reason he couldn't be in the same position Wyatt is in.

Sting doesn't 'deserve' a title reign

Nobody currently in NXT comes across to me as a future world champion on the main roster.


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

I REALLY want Sting to win the title


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nikki Bella should not lose her Divas Championship anytime this year or anytime soon.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'm trying to get into NJPW product while I'm enjoying some matches... there's always something missing to it that doesn't make me enjoy it as much as many people does and I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Changes (Dec 3, 2014)

Standards have greatly fell in the smark community. It has something to do with years of disappointment, both in the product and our personal lives (which is up to us to question).

I find Austin inauthentic. He used to be a rebel (even in 2003-05), but these radio and panel interviews make him a sellout. That may not be true but I'm getting that vibe.

WWE needs to scout more talent outside America. That will keep more foreign viewers watching (e.g. Great Khali and Indian fans). 

To make people interested with TNA again, have their roster feud with ROH, since both companies have a deal with Destination America.

The best way to show WWE our discontent is to ignore them: don't attend the events, don't speak about it at all in the Internet, and don't think about it (and find better things in life).


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Sting in 2015 sucks! And what I find odd is that this is a unpopular opinion, it shouldn't
Sting is a good challenger for the belt. A never seen before match, it's exciting. Rollins can carry him to a decent match.
Brock Lesnar's reign wasn't that bad. His matches were great. He was never arround, but then again there wasn't anyone on his level, so why should he bother?


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

- I HATE when WWE steals talent in order to make their product look good (and that goes ALL THE WAY back to the Invasion era)

- Wrestlemania X7 & Wrestlemania XIX aren't in my top 10 Manias of all time


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'm not really that thrilled in seeing Daniel Bryan return to the ring again. If he does, it's better for him to return after the Royal Rumble and build up a feud with The Miz leading to a match at Wrestlemania. No more title picture for him.

Speaking of The Miz should receive a new chance in the main event.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Big Cass is dead weight.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

I liked Alex Reily. 

I would bring him back and give him a real chance in a WWE ring. He may not be a stellar wrestler but this shouldn't be the end all and be all reason to make it or not make it in wrestling.


----------



## Kaajo36 (Jul 23, 2014)

I love the WWE and it seems most of you here don´t


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Kaajo36 said:


> I love the WWE and it seems most of you here don´t


Same here... they may have some negative stuff every so often but once they do awesome stuff, there's no other company does it better.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't care for a Shield Triple Threat at Wrestlemania for the WWE Championship. Just no!


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

simonitro said:


> Same here... they may have some negative stuff every so often but once they do awesome stuff, there's no other company does it better.


Wow I thought I was the only one.

Even at its worst (which today isn't), it's still miles better than any of the garbage out there on TV.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

I like Jeff Jarrett


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Is NJPW run by Teddy Long? And why people don't complain about the random tag teams like they do for WWE? At least, in the WWE isn't happening like, I don't know, EVERYDAY!!!

http://www.cagematch.net/?id=1&nr=136226&page=2

This night is nothing but tag-team matches and Doc Gallows always loses

http://www.cagematch.net/?id=1&nr=136225&page=2

This is previous night and it has only one singles match and that's the opener

http://www.cagematch.net/?id=1&nr=136223&page=2

MORE TAG TEAMS!!! This is Teddy Long heaven > Hola! Hola! Hola!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Both Miz and Rusev should get a push.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Tha Pope said:


> I like Jeff Jarrett


Me too. He doesn't go badmouthing people. He concentrates on constructive efforts. The industry, and the world in general, need more people like this.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'm hoping Undertaker beats Brock Lesnar cleanly just once inside Hell in a Cell.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Young God Seth Rollins said:


> Both Miz and *Rusev should get a push.*


:drake1 How is that an unpopular opinion?


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose and Dolph Ziggler suck.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I kinda dig the Lucha Dragons tbh.


----------



## TheDevilsPimp (Jul 9, 2015)

Even though he urinated on that underage girl, I still like R-Kelly's music.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

As WWE love part timers now.

Bring back Hall Nash Hogan Bischoff (The NWO For a Few Weeks)


----------



## PretzelMan (Sep 30, 2015)

A few of my unpopular opinions: Cena isn't that bad of a wrestler, part timers are more entertaining than most of the current roster, I still find the divas matches boring, I genuinely felt bad for Batista after Royal Rumble.


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

Daniel Bryan is the greatest wrestler of all time.

John Cena was never good, neither on the mic or in the ring. He's constant push made him.

Dean Ambrose is creative but can't really wrestle.

Sasha Banks is a better wrestler than The Rock.

Bra and panties match and HLA would help ratings.

Vince McMahon is a dumbass.

Wrestling is fun to watch 5% of the time, the rest is a waste of time.

Roman Reigns is bad looking, but not that bad of a wrestler.

If you have more than a thousand post on this website, I think there is something seriously wrong with you.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

The whip from the arena floor into the steel steps spot has to go. It looks fake. People think it doesn't hurt. What's worse is it actually does since those steps are really thick. Highspots should be the opposite way round.


----------



## gsm1988 (Nov 20, 2012)

Punk is pretty much right about anything he said regarding WWE. May not be as unpopular as I am making it out to be, but there is a lot of hate directed at him online.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

Kane should stay with WWE for a couple of years atleast. Instead of taking part in matches, he should occasionally enter the ring and beat the hell out of people. Maybe interfere in a match where Brock is dominating and make him lose.


----------



## TheGimmickKiller (Sep 21, 2015)

I like Ziggler as a face.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wrestlemania 31 is NOT a top 5 Mania of all time. It just wasn't the disaster people were expecting it to be. It surpassed super low expectations, but still had it fair share of problems. Like the whole Sting/HHH debacle. Or the Cena wins lol again, something I called a year before it happened. Poor Rusev (compounded by him having to lose to Cena 2 more times after that because FU that's why). The Rock/Rousey/Steph/HHH segment went WAY longer than it needed to, the point of parody. You could have done that same segment and gotten to the point much quicker instead of having Rock ramble on and on for as long as he did. And I don't care what anybody says, but Undertaker Vs. Wyatt was freaking terrible. 

Speaking of which, Undertaker needs to stop wrestling. Not only am I sick of seeing him, but the dude collapses after every match he has now. For his own good, it is time to hang it up. 

The idea of giving someone "One last run with the belt before he retires" is ridiculous. We should be asking if the title victory makes for a good long term story or if the victory will make a nice payoff to a long built up story ? Giving somebody the belt because he's been around forever doesn't fly with me because the story should always come first. I was flabbergasted at the amount of fans who were saying it would be a good idea to put the belt on Lawler back in 2011. So you want to put the belt on the guy that has been an announcer for the previous two decades? Don't you think that will just make the current crop of guys look really bad?


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'm hoping for the WWE to recover from the ratings drop! They can do better and I know it! Raw may suck but at least, the PPVs are still solid.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Daniel Bryan's protest into Wrestlemania Main Event was part of the storyline before the Royal Rumble.

I like New Day's clap therapy gimmick from the beginning.

Team B.A.D. is a great team.

Suplex City should be the name of a wrestling event.

I don't care for The Rock.


----------



## djangoat (Sep 26, 2015)

Big Show is better than Andre the Giant. If Andre was around in 2015, he would probably be booked worse than Big Show is


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Natalie Neidhart is pretty boring and she's very bulky when it comes to her wrestling in the ring.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I have no problem with Stephanie McMahon bullying people.

Stephanie McMahon is someone who should never get any sort of comeuppance.


----------



## Javier C. (Jan 24, 2015)

- All divas bore me to death. I don't buy that revolution crap.

- Daniel Bryan is not that special, Dolph Ziggler either.

- Bad News Barrett booked properly could have been WWE WHC material, he's a badass. Now he's done.

- Ryback looks so fucking ridiculous, like a 8-year old kid in steroids that grew up too fast, seriously with all that positivism, colors, taunts and WWE merch all around seems like an angry baby to me.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Daniel Bryan is boring and I dont understand how he is so over even after he keeps getting injured.


----------



## Q-MAN (May 15, 2015)

Reigns should be buried and then fired after getting kick in the head by Bryan, Tombstone by Taker, Stunner by Austin, People's Elbow by Rock, and AA by Cena.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Divas are better than SuperStars


----------



## Busaiku (Jan 28, 2014)

I think we should all do something more constructive with our time.


----------



## BX Express (Dec 5, 2015)

I do not find Shinsuke Nakamura entertaining at all.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I find Charlotte incredibly attractive and would literally let her do anything she wanted to me as long as she was acting like a bitch the whole time.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

My unpopular opinion.

That grading matches is stupid. That the whole concept of applying a star system to non-competitive fights is pants on head. That people only grade in-ring shit when the industry is in the crapper. That it's better to have two awesome characters clotheslining and body slamming each other for 10 minutes than two boring-ass "technicians" (aka spot monkeys) use 500 moves in a 30 minute match. Put on the greatest pretend match ever and I still don't care about your water-flavored popsicle ass.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Not really an unpopular opinion as I remember many people saying this at the time, but I've been watching a lot of the Miz's older 2010-2012 stuff. His run as US Champ, MITB, World Champ, Mania, Awesome Truth. And there is a lot of Rock promos in that bunch from his grand return. And I geuss the shine of him coming back is gone now when I watch his promos, while some were good, everytime he'd talk about making shit trend, or being the most electrifying man in twitter-tainment was just awful. "And by the way Cena's fruity pebbles now trending world wide" just awful.

And on The Miz, he's hideously underrated. An underdog success story, that if he had a different background he's be beloved, but that would lessen the impact of his achievements as an underdog.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Eva Maryse said:


> Not really an unpopular opinion as I remember many people saying this at the time, but I've been watching a lot of the Miz's older 2010-2012 stuff. His run as US Champ, MITB, World Champ, Mania, Awesome Truth. And there is a lot of Rock promos in that bunch from his grand return. And I geuss the shine of him coming back is gone now when I watch his promos, while some were good, everytime he'd talk about making shit trend, or being the most electrifying man in twitter-tainment was just awful. "And by the way Cena's fruity pebbles now trending world wide" just awful.
> 
> *And on The Miz, he's hideously underrated. An underdog success story, that if he had a different background he's be beloved, but that would lessen the impact of his achievements as an underdog.*


*
*


I still don't get WWE's logic of blaming The Miz for SurvivorSeries 2011 not drawing, and decision to bury him after that. Shouldn't The Rock's return be a draw? Didn't they think Cena squashing The Miz in numerous matches including the I Quit match would have affected how serious of a threat he was ?

Just like WWE decided to blame Bryan for SummerSlam 2013 not drawing, despite having Lesnar and Cena supposedly the "Big Draws".


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

etrbaby said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> I still don't get WWE's logic of blaming The Miz for SurvivorSeries 2011 not drawing, and decision to bury him after that. Shouldn't The Rock's return be a draw? Didn't they think Cena squashing The Miz in numerous matches including the I Quit match would have affected how serious of a threat he was ?
> ...


He was an easy scapegoat I suppose when The Rock's return and Cena didn't pop a huge buyrate. The Miz going from WWE Champ to getting pushed off a cliff back down to midcard jobbing and then put in an insanely entertaining tag team but losing all the big matches killed his credibility that hes never got back because somehow its his fault. That match just came across as Rocks return + Cena vs. two midcarders with zero chance of winning.


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't see the next Face of the company on the current roster.


----------



## RippedOnNitro (Apr 29, 2015)

I am more excited for the women's triple threat title match than the men's world heavyweight title match at WM.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I've never really been a fan of Jericho.


----------

